#ubuntu-se 2011-03-28
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Jag har två frågor till er.
<OrangeCat> 1. Skulle ni vilja spela ett webbaserat strategispel som inte är gjort i Flash eller avancerad JavaScript utan alltså har en handling per sidladdning? 2. Tror ni att ett större antal personer världen runt skulle vara intresserade av att spela ett sådant spel?
<OrangeCat> Det skulle vara någon form av "manager"-spel fast inte som något som existerar f.n.
<speakman> LÃ¥ter lite som facebook
<arand> 1. Nej 2. Ja
<OrangeCat> Absolut inte.
<OrangeCat> Facebook har jag aldrig använt men där är väl spelen verkligen total-JavaScript/Flash?
<speakman> Spelen ja. Men det var inte de jag menade.
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Har inget med socialt nätverkande att göra i alla fall.
<speakman> Ungefär som Facebook då
<OrangeCat> Vad gör de på Facebook?
<OrangeCat> Omöjligt att få chatta med najsa bruttor.
<OrangeCat> Precis som överallt annars.
<speakman> Insåg just att det är Spotify för Linux som sakta för datorn tillbaka till tidigt 90-tal prestandamässigt.
<speakman> Trots att den är dold...
<dagon_> OrangeCat: facebook är inte för ragg
<dagon_> det är ju msn som är det
<OrangeCat> Skojar du?
<dagon_> det var så förr iaf
<dagon_> på min tid
<OrangeCat> MSN har ingen som helst möjlighet att hitta folk.
<dagon_> på min tid söp vi och la till varandra på msn dagen efter
<OrangeCat> Då känner du ju redan personen IRL.
<dagon_> nä?
<OrangeCat> Då behöver du ingen jävla dator överhuvudtaget.
<dagon_> random person på fest
<OrangeCat> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.375984/100-gigabit-ethernet-snart-i-sverige
<OrangeCat> En sådan ska man ha i lägenheten.
<dagon_> OrangeCat: inte helt fel
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<spacebug-> morrn
<Kimmen> morning
<larsemil> andol: sjuk idag?
<kodein> så måndag det är
<Spixx> helt klart
<Kimmen> väldigt måndag
<kodein> jag hade inte väntat mig att vara först på plats i korridoren, dock
<kodein> speciellt inte på en måndag
<Kimmen> i korridoren?
<kodein> ja?
<kodein> är konceptet med en korridor med kontorsrum helt främmande?
<Kimmen> lite seg i huvet, gör inte kopplingen riktigt då jag suttit i kontorslandskap så länge =P
<coobra> kodein: :D
<kodein> :)
<coobra> kodein: jobbar du inte i futuristiskt kontorslanskap
<kodein> nej, men det finns ett gäng på våningen ovanför som gör det
<coobra> kodein: hatar sånna  :/
<kodein> Jag hade kontoret för mig själv i nästan ett år, också
<coobra> kodein: ser man hur chefen inte är inne och allit är på Golf :p
<coobra> lyx
<kodein> det var rätt najs att kunna stänga dörren och jobba ifred ibland, ja :)
<kodein> åas så är min cellkamrat aldrig på plats innan mig, så det är väl nu på morgonen när man är ineffektiv som man kan göra så...
<Barre> larsemil: jag e sjuk idag, är andol också det?
<Barre> larsemil: jag har legat och funderat på en databasstruktur och jag har en relativt komplicerad, men skalbar idé
<kodein> ja, det låter helt klart som en sjukdom
<kodein> ;)
<Barre> kodein: hahah... så kan man se det..
<kodein> man får rätt fina idéer när man feberyrar :D
<Barre> sant
<andol> larsemil: Nix, hurså?
<kodein> nästan så man undrar om man ensam lyckades minnas sommartidseländet
<larsemil> andol: reduced andreas kvittret
<larsemil> Barre: det låter spännande, jag har inte hunnit ens tänka i helgen.
<kodein> borde inte det stiga om han var sjuk?
<andol> larsemil: Blir twittret tydligare om jag talar om att jag har en kollega som heter Andreas? :)
<larsemil> ahhj see
 * stirner gääääsp *
<kodein> andol: va, är pettson under vädret?
 * realubot slår sönder dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
 * virtuald knäcker realubots periskop
<andol> kodein: Nix, semester.
<speakman> morrn folks
<kodein> men han planerar att dyka upp ikväll?
<andol> kodein: Jo, det utgår jag nästan från.
<kodein> klurigt
<andol> kodein: Däremot så är det inte omöjligt att jag bangar, då jag sov lite dåligt inatt, så vi får ser hur jag klompsugen jag känner mig sen i eftermiddag.
<kodein> onda sommartid
<kodein> lite sömnrubbad blev man ju allt
<Kimmen> tur man var sömnrubbad redan innan, hade blivit förbannad annars
<realubot> vacum: Periskop+
<realubot> virtuald: Periskop?
<realubot> vacum: Felpost.
 * amelia skickar en faktura på dörren till realubot 
<whomee> hmm nu ska vi se, funkar mina åäö nu?
<kodein> jag tycker det
<amelia> whomee: ser bra ut för mig.
<whomee> ok bra de, då har strulet slutat
<whomee> tackar
<amelia> :)
<realubot> speakman: God morgon herr speakman. Hur går det med koden?
 * kodein fick roa sig med att laga locales igår, tydligen hade dattan glömt bort allt om såna i en uppdatering
<kodein> vilket iofs kan ha varit en dist-upgrade, till och med :)
<whomee> kodein: alltid lika spännande att laga
<whomee> :)
 * realubot tittar snett på dist-upgrades.
<whomee> _oftast_ så ska de fungera då vi fai'ar ut alla våra configs men så nångång så går nått sönder mitt under fai'ningen o de tänker man ju inte på när allt bara bläddrar förbi, dock e ju inte trasiga locales kritiskt men :)
<kodein> nä, det enda som händer är ju att allt är trasigt :)
<cHarNe2> realubot: jag har lagt ner dist-upgrade, bättre att installera om :P
<realubot> Om jag säger svartvit laserskrivare. Vad säger ni då?
<kodein> på debian funkar det prima
<kodein> realubot: då säger jag hp laserjet
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag har aldrig gjort en dist-upgrade. Jag installerar alltid om.
<realubot> kodein: För att?
<realubot> kodein: Varför just HP laserjet?
<kodein> lekte vi inte associationslek?
<kodein> för att det är typ de enda värda skrivarna som finns.
<realubot> Nej, vi lekte: här är mitt vetenskapligt bevisade underlag för val av svartvit laserskrivare till Ubuntu för privatpersoner.
<kodein> HP-skrivare fungerar utmärkt med CUPS, det är mer än vad man kan säga generellt om andra märken. faktiskt.
<realubot> Brother garanterar ju stöd i Linux.
<realubot> HL-2240 är kompatibel med Windows, Mac och Linux.
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/3901182/brother-hl-2240
<virtuald> realubot: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/sv/wiki/Periskop
<virtuald> realubot: har en hl-2030
<whomee> realubot: om svartvit skrivare säger jag, efter ett engångsligg brukar jag använda en svartvit skrivare med kopiatorfunktion till att kopiera en utgången 20lapp som jag ger henne efter ett adjö.
<realubot> virtuald: Jag vet vad ett periskop är men varför knäcker du det av alla saker?
<realubot> whomee: Jaha. DÃ¥ vet jag precis.
<realubot> virtuald: Och din HL-2030 fungerar hur bra då på en skala?
<virtuald> realubot: det var enklare än att slå ut din hydrofon
<virtuald> realubot: den funkar ganska bra, men jag har inte lyckats skriva ut i högsta upplösningen 1200x600, och det händer att text faller bort längst upp, drivrutinerna lyder inte även om jag ändrar marginalinställningen. fick vålda in brothers drivrutiner.
<kodein> "garanterat"
<virtuald> :)
<speakman> realubot: koden?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kimmen> håller med öfregående ^
<Kimmen> !me kan gammelsvenska
<ubot2> Kimmen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kimmen> =/
 * amelia är sååå trött
 * Kimmen är nästan lika trött
 * whomee e tröttast .. stjärnstopp
<jakob__> Hejsan flickor
<Kimmen> Det är väl ändå lite fel hälsningsfras i en *nix kanal? =P
<jakob__> haha
<jakob__> ja kanske det
<jakob__> Har hört något om att gnome ska bytas ut
<jakob__> what's up with that?
<BeelzebubSE> ska ersättas med canonicals unity om jag förstått det rätt?
<whomee> gnome shell saken?
<Kimmen> användarna skulle väl kunna välja eller?
<Kimmen> alltså på enkelt sätt, om jag förstod det ärtt
<Kimmen> rätt*
<jakob__> Är den nya bättre? vad tycker ni? nån som testat eller?
<BeelzebubSE> har för mig det Kimmen
<whomee> jakob__: laddade ner någon gnome3 test blabla men inte orkat lägga in
<jakob__> ok
<kodein> den korta historien är väl; canonical förstår inte gnome. det man inte förstår är man dömd att reimplementera.
<amelia> Kimmen: äsch, nu tycker jag att du är lite pessimistisk
<amelia> Kimmen: vi är faktiskt 67% kvinnor i UNIX-gruppen på jobbet
<andol> amelia: två utav tre?
<Kimmen> amelia: klart det finns kvinnor som jobbar med *nix men ni är helt klart underrepresenterade
<amelia> andol: haha, precis. :P
<Kimmen> menade förståss inte bara jobbar utan håller på med det..
<kodein> de flesta kvinnor kör väl vms ändå
<amelia> vms <3
<amelia> tror iofs du har störst kvinnlig närvaro på iSeries
<realubot> amelia: Varför är du så trött?
<realubot> Är det någon som har lust att anställa mig?
<amelia> realubot: för att jag inte sover.
<realubot> amelia: Varför gör du inte det då? Är du gravid? :S
 * realubot blänger på bamsefar.
<kodein> realubot: tja, det är väl bara du söker en tjänst vi har utlyst. hur bra är du på ldap?
<amelia> realubot: för att jag inte kan och nej jag är inte gravid, vad du nu har med det att göra.
<realubot> kodein: Jag säger som så här. Om jag hade vetat vad det är så hade jag nog också varit bra på det.
<kodein> ok. annars söker vi en ldap-tomte just nu.
<realubot> amelia: Nej, det kanske är något mellan dig om bamse och inget som jag har att göra med egentligen... :S Det är sant, nu när du säger det.
<realubot> kodein: Vilka vi?
<kodein> Staten
<realubot> Det är tortyr att inte sova. :S
<realubot> kodein: Staten? FRA? Säpo?
<kodein> linköpings universitet
<realubot> kodein: Jaha, det är staten det.
<realubot> liu
<kodein> ja. det är en statlig myndighet
<realubot> Mhm, Chalmers är en stiftelse.
<realubot> Dom är väldigt malliga över det.
<whomee> LiU, längesen man va där
<realubot> whomee: Ja, ett helt liv sen jag var där.
<whomee> realubot: haha ja de känns så faktiskt ibland :) ska dock till linköping på torsdag, men dock bara stanna tåget där sen vidare me buss.
<Tatsujin> Finns här någon XARGSexpert vaken?:)
<kodein> ställ frågan istället för metafrågan.
<Tatsujin> find /media/elements/dong -regextype posix-egrep -regex '.*(mov|asf|rm|mpg|mpeg|qt|wmv|viv|vivo|avi)$' | xargs -0 -I '{}' cp '{}' /media/elements/video  <-- Jag får argument too long på denna , vad står på?:)
<realubot> Tatsujin: Jag har inte en susning men det här kanske är en hint: http://www.redantigua.com/xargs.html
<Tatsujin> hmm
<realubot> "So what exactly in the character '*' is too long? Well, the current shell does the useful work of converting '*' to a (large) list of files matching that pattern. This is not the problem. Afterwards, it tries to execute the command (e.g. "/bin/ls") with the file list using the system call execve(2) (or a similar one). This system call has a limitation for the maximum number of bytes that can be used for arguments
<realubot> "
<realubot> Jag har inte en susning.
<Tatsujin> samma här:)
<realubot> Tatsujin: Många kör med -print i slutet på find-kommandot innan dom pipar till xargs.
<realubot> Det ser jag när jag googlar runt.
<realubot> Typ så: $ find . -type f -size +100000 -print | xargs ...
<kodein> ja, det ger full path
<Tatsujin> vi testar:)
<kodein> men kör -print0 istället
<kodein> du har ju ändå -0 i xargs
<Tatsujin> mm det gick åt helvete med det , kopierar alla filer istället när jag tuta in -print0
<Tatsujin> jag kör med catfish istället , tar den enkla vägen;)
<realubot> Det här ska ju fungera: find source/ -name "*.txt" | xargs -i mv {} target/
<realubot> Du kanske ser något skumt om du jämför med ditt kommando?
<realubot> Ska du ha ' runt cp?
<realubot> Äsch, jag vet inte.
<realubot> Tatsujin: Fråga i #bash. Dom är väldigt fuktiga.
<Tatsujin> ok:)
<realubot> *duktiga
<realubot> 2 200 kr för en netbook 10.1", Intel Atom n450, 1GB RAM på Inet (fraktfritt).
<realubot> Den duger ju till basic datorarbete.
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> 13:00 < realubot> Tatsujin: Fråga i #bash. Dom är väldigt fuktiga.
<dagon_> snyggt realubot 8]
<realubot> Eller en Asus Eee 1001PX-BLK044S Svart för 1 990 kr.
<realubot> dagon_: Vad?
<realubot> dagon_: Dom är ju det.
<realubot> Duktiga, alltså. :D
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> Finns det någon bra fjärrkontroll som fungerar bra i XBMC i Ubuntu?
<dagon_> en android-telefon
<realubot> Dyrt
<dagon_> jag trodde att alla hade en sån nu för tiden :/
<realubot> Kampanjprodukt: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969196/asus-eee-1001px-blk044s-svart
<realubot> Jag har inte råd.
<realubot> no money, no Android.
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> hund har nån logitech pryl till sin xbmc-maskin
<dagon_> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3848
<dagon_> en sån typ
<realubot> Den är inte billig.
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> men jävligt snygg
<realubot> Mhm.
<Coffe> Barre,  bump
<Kimmen> realubot: ZTE BLade är en billig android tlfn, annars funkar homebrew IR receiver bra i XBMC
<Kimmen> så kan man använda den fjärr man vill
<realubot> Kimmen: I know. 1700 kr för ZTE.
<Kimmen> billigare om man binder upp sig nån tid
<dagon_> 1200kr för logitech tgb
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, det är ju inte så billigt. Lika bra att köpa en telefon, hehe.
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> Hur kommunicerar Android med ZBMC då?
<dagon_> fördelen är ju att du kan ringa med din fjärrkontroll då mde :P
<dagon_> med*
<realubot> Går det att stänga av vissa USB-portar så att Ubuntu inte känner av enheten? Eller unmounta typ en mus?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> intressant
<realubot> Jag vill disable vissa USB-enheter utan att behöva koppla ur USB-sladden. Går det? Typ vid inloggning bara tillåta vissa USB-enheter?
<Kimmen> du kan väl kanske blacklista på nåt attribut?
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur man blacklistar bara en USB-enhet.
<stirner> realubot: jag jobbar på något liknande nu jag vill mounta en del saker men inte andra vid inlogg
<realubot> stirner: Ok, hur går det med det då?
<realubot> Jag vill få USB-porten att inte känna av vissa USB-id i lsusb. Så att Ubuntu hanterar enheten som om den var urkopplad.
<stirner> realubot: Sitter och går igenom mina trådar på forumet nu eftersom jag gjort det vid en tidigare installation
<realubot> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 062a:0000 Creative Labs Optical mouse
<Kimmen> realubot: I android för du så att du specar vilken IP den ska koppla upp mot och så använder den sig av WWW ui't på något sätt. Funkar riktigt bra tycker jag =)
<realubot> Om jag t.ex. vill stänga av USB-musen när en user loggar in.
<Kimmen> men går ju snabbare att använda fjärren
<realubot> Kimmen: Ok.
<realubot> Kimmen: Jasså? Laggar det?
<Kimmen> näe men det är större bild på tvn och alltid uppdaterat, sen uppdateras bilden snabbare med
<Spixx> 1337m3G4H4Xx0rz
<Kimmen> men för musikspelning skulle jag nog använda android och slippa ha tv igång
<Kimmen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY-r-POY3yY
<realubot> echo suspend | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/4-1/power/level
<realubot> Kanske något sånt?
<realubot> Kimmen: Jo, klart. För musik vill man inte sitta och ratta en TV.
<realubot> Kimmen: En surfplatta som iPad2 hade varit bra?
<Kimmen> garanterat
<realubot> Som fjärris till en TV. Jag såg någon TV som hade en surfplatta till TVn så om man går på toa så kan man ta med sig plattan och fortsätta titta.
<Kimmen> men rent som fjärrkontroll tycker jag det är likvärdigt med vilken billig som helst, är lite osmidigt att behöve plocka upp telefonen och starta en app för att kunna starta en film
<Kimmen> är som enklare att bara ta dosan på bordet
<realubot> Den här filen då? /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/power/level
<realubot> Jag har massa usb1, usb2, usb3 osv i /sys/bus/usb/devices/
<realubot> Kimmen: Jo, precis. Och jag är bara ute efter en simpel kontroll för att styra XBMC. Inget hi-tech.
<Kimmen> realubot: har du några lödarskills?
<realubot> Kimmen: Nja, jag vet hur man löder men det är inget jag går igång på om man säger så.
<realubot> Jag blir inte upphetsad av lödkolvar.
<realubot> Hur vet man vilken USB-port som en mus sitter i? 1,2,3,4 ...?
<Kimmen> ok, en enkel IR-mottagare som ansluts internt till en COM-port kostar inte många kr, behövs 1 IR-öga, 1 konding och 1 diod
<Kimmen> enkel att löda och funkar bra
<Kimmen> funkar åtminstone bra i Lucid, har läst att det kan vara problem i maverick då lirc är inbyggt som kernel modul
<realubot> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4702216/controlling-a-usb-power-supply-on-off-with-linux
<realubot> Kimmen: Ok, det borde finnas färdiga kort för det?
<Kimmen> realubot: kanske, jag har byggt min på ett experimentkort. Själva kortet är väl 1,5x2,5cm. Sen tar jag +5v och jord från intern USB och signal till COM1
<Kimmen> Här har du kopplingsschema: http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html har man stabil +5V så behövs inte IC2, vet inte om D1 behövs med men jag kör med den
<stirner> spacebug: är du online?
<realubot> Kimmen: Ok, men så viktigt är det inte att jag plockar fram lödkolv och bygger en IR-reciever.
<realubot> *receiver
<dagon_> realubot: y4? då har du ju något att fördriva tiden med :>
<realubot> dagon_: Det har jag iaf.
<Kimmen> realubot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611170
<realubot> Kanske bättre köpa en mus med 10 m räckvidd.
<dagon_> :>
<Kimmen> eller blåtands dongle och PS3 remote
<dagon_> eller wii-mote
<realubot> Mhm
<realubot> Det var värst vad svårt det skulle vara att slå av en USB-enhet från Terminalen.
<Mjark> Hejsan !
<kodein> hej Mjark
<Mjark> SÃ¥ tillbaka. :)
<cHarNe2> sweet
<Mjark> har ett litet problem
<cHarNe2> låt höra
<Mjark> har alddar hem pacific men när jag kan inte mounta filen.
<Mjark> laddat*
<Mjark> jag kan inte mounta filen med Gmount och läsa innehållet*
<Mjark> An error occured
<Mjark>        I en del fall kan användbar information hittas i syslog
<Mjark>        - prova dmesg | tail eller något liknande
<Mjark> det medelandet får jag.
<dagon_> provat dmesg | tail?
<Mjark> och jag hittar inget där som hjälper mig
<dagon_> typiskt
<dagon_> varför gmount btw?
<Mjark> har provat acetoneiso
<Mjark> och Gisomount
<dagon_> funkade inte acetoneiso?
<Mjark> antigen är jag invalid eller så är nått knas.
<Mjark> nej
<Mjark> Error, could not mount image.
<Mjark> Solution:
<Mjark> Try converting the image to ISO or extract the content to a folder from the upper menu "Image Conversion."
<Mjark> NOTE: it is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images.
<Mjark> For more information, please visit official website: http://www.acetoneteam.org
<Mjark> kan inte extracta innehållet heller.
<Mjark> jag är helt lost här
<dagon_> vad är det för avbild?
<Mjark> PACIFIC_DISC1.iso 40 gb ungefär
<dagon_> hmm
<Mjark> det kan vell inte vara storleken som gör att det krånglar ?
<dagon_> vet inte
<dagon_> är inte så hemma med standarder för iso
<Mjark> inte jag heller,...
<Mjark> jag menar de ska ju inte vara mer än att mounta o köra jag förstår inte vart problemet ligger.
<Mjark> finns det några andra prog som läser isofiler...
<Mjark> ?
<cHarNe2> men vad är det för skillnad? gmount/mount? gmount integrerat i gome?
<cHarNe2> Mjark: jag skulle testa med vanliga mount
<Mjark> okej
<pirx> hallåj. ngn som har testat att hyra en dedikerad server i en serverhall? tips på företag? erfaranheter?
<Markslap> Jag har en.
<Markslap> Kör på hetzner.de
<pirx> tysk?
<Markslap> Ja
<pirx> hört ngt om ngn svensk lösning?
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Ville dock inte ha den i Sverige.
<Markslap> Men du frågade bara om någon hade en dedi. :P
<bamsefar> pirx: Jag har köpt massa colo iaf.
<pirx> jag har city-network i karlskrona, men letar efter ett failover-ställe
<bamsefar> pirx: Glesys? :)
<pirx> Markslap: bra dock, jag kollar in priser där också
<bamsefar> Falkenberg eller Stockholm.
<Mjark> charne2 : fick det att fungera nu fick tips om ett program Furious iso mount tool. funka direkt :)
<Markslap> pirx: Mm, dom är riktigt bra.
<cHarNe2> Mjark: furious :P
<Markslap> Riktigt bra priser också.
<bamsefar> http://php.net/manual/en/control-structures.goto.php <-- Haha :)
<Mjark> charne2 : jaja detaljer :P
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: min gamla c++ lärare fick nästan utbrott när jag använde goto's för att hoppa ut jobbiga loopar :P
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Jag skojjade på jobbet om att använda det nyss. :)
<amelia> pirx: bahnhof kanske?
<bamsefar> Fint att php har implementerat det först i 5.3, efter sin objektorienterings-overhaul. :P
<amelia> pirx: eller glesys
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: vaddå trodde att det var nått gamalt som låg och skräpade kvar :P
<amelia> glesys är bra.
<cHarNe2> iofs är ju php bara skräp :D
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Nä, goto är det senaste i php-världen. :)
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Vad föredrar du då?
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: det mesta utom java och php
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Typ python?
<bamsefar> Jag är helt inkompatibel med sådana språk.
<Kimmen> asm
<Markslap> <3
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: python, ruby, (lite asm, cpp, c#)
<larsemil> python <3.
<Markslap> +1
<larsemil> tyvärr tycker jag inte det är lika enkelt och smidigt att bygga webb med python som php
<Markslap> Django!
<kodein> väbb  bygger man ju med javascript
<bamsefar> J2EE!
<cHarNe2> larsemil: helt sant mod_python är lite jobbigt
<kodein> jao, varför inte. j2ee är helt ok.
<cHarNe2> Markslap: tycket django är konstigt, ska börja testa rails tänkte jag
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Mjo, kan vara ett alternativ också.
<larsemil> cHarNe2: django och rails fungerar ju i princip likadant
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Fast jag gillar python mer <3
<cHarNe2> larsemil: ajfan, då ligger jag illa till :P
<Coffe> kan man bli mer gråhårig ? har en server som fast jag har udev regler , byter plats på korten . lol
<larsemil> cHarNe2: vad är det du inte gillar?
<Philip5> i år får man visst bara tillbaka 3000 kr på skatten
<Philip5> kanske bra att man inte lånat ut mer till farbror staten eller har kvarskatt
<amelia> jag får betala. :(
<kodein> jag skulle kanske ha skaffat årets e-leg igen och se efter
<Philip5> amelia: stackars liten
<kodein> eller vänta på Kuvertet
<Kimmen> jag har inte kollat än
<spacebug-> hej stirner !
<Philip5> kodein: jo jag installerade precis det faktiskt för första gången
<kodein> en gång om året man "behöver" det
<Philip5> legat lite efter med e-id kände jag och slog till och provade med deklarationen
<larsemil> jag får tillbaka sjutusen
<amelia> kodein: vi fick våra kuvert förra veckan.
<kodein> det fick inte jag
<Kimmen> och inte jag
<Philip5> larsemil: då kanske vi ska byta återbäring?!?! ;P
<Philip5> amelia: de kanske skickar ut kuverten först till de som de behöver längst tid på sig att syna sedan ;)
<kodein> vore fint om man märker nåt av att ha gått ur kyrkan...
<kodein> (och förstås, börjat ha vettig inkomst)
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, tror inte det... min är inte så spännande..
<Philip5> amelia: trodde du var värsta fixaren med rut, rot, reseavdrag, ränteavdrag och aktieklipp ;)
<kodein> du glömde fastighetsklippen
<Philip5> ja de också
<amelia> Philip5: förra året hade jag sålt aktier, det var fan ett helvete att deklarera. iår har jag inte gjort något alls, inga avdrag, ingen reavinstskatt, ingenting
<Philip5> och alla olika bolagen som ägs
<amelia> Philip5: bara inkomst och skatt.
<Philip5> skönt
<Philip5> ja det kan  inte vara kul att deklarera för de som är daytraders
<Philip5> aktiedeklarationer är trist
<amelia> hehe, har kan kvar sin aktiedepå brukar det gå att få ut en deklarationshjälp som innehåller all info man behöver.
<Philip5> amelia: för att du är så rutinerad
<antii> ^_^
<antii> Philip5: din ape
<zChris> http://open.spotify.com/track/6Bqq92HMn3Cf9wkr9XXTew
<Philip5> antii: tjockis!
<antii> Philip5: :D
<cHarNe2> larsemil: tyckte att det var svårt att komma igång
<cHarNe2> larsemil: till rails finns ju denna underbara :) http://railsforzombies.org/
<Squarism> finns det någon tjänst för att givet ett företag, få ut alla ip ranges dom äger
<amelia> Squarism: www.ripe.net
<Squarism> jag pratar inte enbart om deras siter utan även de ip ranges som anställda på företagen använder
<amelia> Squarism: www.ripe.net om du vill ha ut vilka de "äger", men det ger inga interna och visar inte vilka som faktiskt används.
<Squarism> vad menar du med "interna" ?
<Squarism> jag kan ju inte hoppas på att få reda på vilka IP'n som använda bakom brandväggar
<Squarism> amelia, beep
<Squarism> =D
<amelia> Squarism: med interna menar jag de som är dedikerade till interna nät t.ex. 192.168.0.0/16 och 10.0.0.0/8
<Squarism> ah, nej såklart inte
<amelia> nu ska jag gå hem. hej på er!
<larsemil> cHarNe2: haha ja det finns mycket railsprojekt som är nica
<Trullo> http://tinyurl.com/67t3yew hoho
<OrangeCat> Cha-cha, bitchez!!
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfgV9DHJruY#t=2m15s
<OrangeCat> Inte alls läskigt barnprogram.
<OrangeCat> Nej då... inte alls.
<OrangeCat> Man får inte alls men för livet och mardrömmar upp i vuxen ålder. Nej då.
<larsemil> jag älskar skrotnisse
<OrangeCat> Hemskt.
<OrangeCat> Extrema plot holes också.
<OrangeCat> Hur förklarar du att en gammal gubbe som knappt orkar prata kan klättra ut ur en pyramid?
<cahoot> samma mekanism som pippi långstrump använder sig av
<larsemil> men min kära vän, hur förklarar du att en björn blir stark av sin farmors honung som alla andra får ont i magen av?
<larsemil> barnprogram behöver inte förklaras, de behöver inte vara logiska. det är ju halva charmen med det
<larsemil> bilar kan inte prata, det finns inte pokemons.
<larsemil> men ändå, barn älskar det.
<OrangeCat> Alltså...
<OrangeCat> Det är STOR skillnad mellan att Bamse blir stark av dundergröt och att man inte orkar komma på en anledning/bortförklaring till att Bertil Enstöring kan krypa upp i ett hål i taket på en pyramid.
<larsemil> inte för en sexåring
<OrangeCat> Resten av serien handlar ju om hur Bertil är gammal och trött och inte klarar något knappt.
<OrangeCat> Det känns som en stor poäng.
<larsemil> han vil väl mest bara vara själv?
<OrangeCat> Stör mig på det i alla fall. :(
<kodein> nu minns jag kanske min skrotnisselogi dåligt, men var det inte mest att han ville bli lämnad ifred som var kruxet, inte att han var en svaglig gammal man?
<OrangeCat> Jo, men han var också en mycket gammal och svag man.
<OrangeCat> Som själv nämner att han "trots sin höga ålder" kan skriva i sin bok.
<cahoot> du tittar inte på amerikansk film heller då?
<OrangeCat> Fast det vore omöjligt att klättra upp på insidan av en sådan pyramid även för en atletisk 20-åring som tränat varje dag i sitt liv och är pumpad full med viljestyrka/anabola.
<OrangeCat> cahoot: Jo... vadårå?
<cahoot> t ex Bourne-serien?
<OrangeCat> Märk väl att jag inte ens nämner det faktum att mumien pratar och att Bertil knappt tar notis om detta faktum.
<OrangeCat> cahoot: Aldrig hört talas om.
<cahoot> ok
 * realubot flexar musklerna för kanalen.
<realubot> Grr.
<OrangeCat> Grr.
<OrangeCat> *gäsp*
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> Min GUI ser inte ut så här http://geekconnection.pbworks.com/w/page/9519035/How%20to%20Install%20OpenOffice%20-%20current%20version
<xyzp> undrar vad man har i burken..
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> amelia.vad händer?
<xyzp> amelia, har du skruvat ihop alla ikea saker?
<amelia> xyzp: inte riktigt allt. lagerhyllan till förrådet får vänta tills vi har lyckats tömma förrådet på datorer. det som fortfarande är igång här hemma står där inne nu.
<amelia> xyzp: annars kom jag precis hem från jobbet och slåss med det mentala problemet om hurvida jag ska diska så det går att laga mat eller konfa bind..
<OrangeCat> amelia: HAHA! Jag gäspade före dig idag! Nänänänääää-nä!
<amelia> OrangeCat: är du säker på det?
<OrangeCat> :(
<OrangeCat> Tror det...
<amelia> OrangeCat: 11:11 < amelia> *gäsp*
<OrangeCat> Meeeeeh!
<amelia> OrangeCat: kan du komma och diska till mig?
<larsemil> tycker OrangeCat måste göra det när hen förlorat gäsptävlingen efter sånt uttalande
<xyzp> amelia, sånt gillas :-)
<amelia> xyzp: diska?
<xyzp> amelia, ash inte bara det, det är ju fart i dig ju
<amelia> xyzp: vad händer själv då?
<xyzp> amelia, just käkat middag å ska ägna mig åt räkningar bara
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är det du försöker att göra med OpenOffice?
<xyzp> realubot, uppdatera till nyare version
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, men då ska du nog använda ett PPA eller nåt.
<cahoot> xyzp: för ubuntu?
<xyzp> realubot, .ppa?
<xyzp> cahoot, för xantos trodde jag men är inte 100
<cahoot> xyzp:  cat /etc/version kanske?
<xyzp> <--- nybörjare, får ha översende  typ
<cahoot> xyzp:  cat /etc/debian_version kanske
<cahoot> möjligen  lsb_release -a
<xyzp> ok testar
<realubot> xyzp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<OrangeCat> Grrrrr...
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> cat /etc/debian_version
<xyzp> 4.0
<OrangeCat> Bara för att du vill ha slavar till allt!
<cahoot> realubot: funkar för xandros?
<OrangeCat> 19:18 redan?
<OrangeCat> Skumt... vaknade ju nyss tycker jag.
<OrangeCat> Dags för dagens dos av The Simpsons och Family Guy på vidrig reklam-TV-kanal.
<xyzp> sitter på debian version 4 då?
<cahoot> möjligen nåt derivat därav
<realubot> cahoot: Xandros...
<realubot> xyzp: Nej, inte om du kör Xandros.
<cahoot> xyzp:   lsb_release -a - ngt svar?
<xyzp> cahoot, inget komando sa den
<cahoot> xyzp: kan ju lägga innehållet i /etc/apt/sources.list på pastebin
<xyzp> jag skrev /etc/apt/sources.list   men den sa åtkomst nekad
<xyzp> är inne som root
<cahoot> xyzp: cat /etc/apt/sources.list > valfri pastebin
<xyzp> deb http://update.eeepc.asus.com/p900 p900 main
<xyzp> deb http://update.eeepc.asus.com/p900/sv p900 main
<xyzp> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<xyzp> jag är inte med nu
<realubot> xyzp: Skriv: cat /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.txt
<realubot> xyzp: Öppna sources.txt, kopiera innehållet och klistra in det här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xyzp> Läser en bok om linux, å där står det ett man ska montera in varje cd-skiva, å sen montera ut varje gång, men de e tydligen gammalt
<speakman> Man kan montera ur och i cd-spelaren i datorn om inte annat :)
<speakman> Med gammal hederlig stjärnmejsel
<cHarNe2> screen
<cahoot> xyzp: enligt google har eeepc900 xandros vid leverans, varifrån raden om en ubuntu-ppa kommer kan du nog bara svara på själv
<xyzp> cahoot, ok
<cahoot> det ser iofs ut som en deb-src så gör väl ingen skada
<OrangeCat> xyzp: "Linux för nybörjare" från 1994?
<Philip5> OrangeCat: den skulle jag vilja ha eftersom linux kernel 1.0 släpptes 1994 och det var nog rätt få "nybörjare" som visste vad det var :D
<dodel> Jag har ett problem. Jag har inte något ljud på min lubuntu.
<bittin> har du kollat så alsa är rätt installerat och har volym?
<dodel> asla? Det är youtube jag inte kan höra ifrån, men jag vet inte hur det blir med vanlig MP3.
<amelia> shit, det händer grejjer även idag. arbetsrummet är helt befriat från server- och nätverkshårdvara och vi har fått ihop en av lagerhyllorna så vi kan ställa grejjer i den. :)
<realubot> dodel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dodel> realubot: förut fungerade det. Jag uppdaterade upp lubuntu igenom att installera.
<realubot> dodel: Uppdaterade upp Lubuntu?
<dodel> realubot: jag hade en gammal version av lubuntu
<dodel> så jag installerade allt på nytt
<realubot> Richiie: Ok, och så upgraderade du till en ny eller bara uppdaterade?
<realubot> dodel: Ok, installerade allt på nytt.
<dodel> uppgraderade
<dodel> ja
<realubot> dodel: Testa: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<realubot> Hör du något ljud?
<dodel> nej
<dodel> är det något med asla då?
<realubot> dodel: Testa: sudo aplay -l
<dodel> realubot: http://pastebin.com/hqq7CX8q
<realubot> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<realubot> Kör det också.
<dodel> realubot: http://pastebin.com/6Ry7NGDL
<Angelkiller> exit
<realubot> dodel: Ja du. Du ser inget intressant med kommandot: dmesg
<realubot> ?
<dodel> realubot: Vill du att jag ska pasta det?
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/pni74GA8
<realubot> dodel: Har du testat att köra: alsamixer
<realubot> i Terminalen?
<dodel> ska göra det
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alsamixer.png
<realubot> Det ser ut så.
<OrangeCat> Philip5: Såg en massa reklamrutor i tidningar från 1996 för Linux.
<dodel> realubot: jo ser den nu :)
<OrangeCat> Man kunde köpa Red Hat med "äkta X Windows" för en hel del kronor.
<haffe> Ok. Jag får det här felet när jag kör ssh "-bash: /etc/path.sh: No such file or directory
<haffe> "
<OrangeCat> Linux år 1996 måste varit ett helvete.
<haffe> Hur ornar jag det?
<dodel> vänta bara lite. fick problem med xchat. Menyraden försvann
<realubot> dodel: Är det något som är avstängt i alsamixer?
<dodel> realubot. ja
<dodel> line
<dodel> 34 contr
<dodel> 3d
<haffe> Ingen?
<realubot> dodel: Jaf vet inte hur det ska se ut. Gör en screenshot och släng upp här så kanske någon annans ser om det är knas: http://imageshack.us/
<dodel> realubot: nu
<dodel> realubot: Line är avstängt och 3D Contr också.
<dodel> så nu har jag höjt dom
<realubot> dodel: Det skadar nog inte att prova.
<dodel> realubot: Hmm.. inget ljud på tuben :P
<realubot> dodel: Har du Spotify installerat?
<dodel> nej, men ska fixa det
<dodel> wine
<realubot> dodel: Jag bara undrar för jag hade problem med ljudet pga Spotifys inställningar förr.
<realubot> dodel: Har du kollat i ljudinställningarna i Lubuntu då?
<realubot> Det finns väl något program för ljudinställningar i menyn?
<dodel> nej, inte direkt
<dodel> Jag har ju ett till ljudkort.
<dodel> realubot: Nej, spotify fungerar icke :P
<realubot> dodel: Ja, jag såg det.
<realubot> dodel: Att du har två sound cards.
<dodel> jo, jag är lite modern xD
<dodel> undra om jag ska flytta kabeln
<dodel> nu fungerar det :D
<dodel> Ähh, skit i mitt "spel" high-tech" ljudkort. spelar ändå inte spel
<realubot> Jaha, hur fick du det att fungera?
<dodel> japp.
<realubot> Hur?
<dodel> vet inte. Bara flyttade kabeln till det ljudkort som är integrerat med moderkoret. Mycket bra ljud.
<realubot> Ok, men då använder nog Lubuntu fel ljudkort då.
<dodel> Faktiskt så är det bättre då jag har haft överspänningar från nätagregatet till ljudkortet så det skrapar lite i högtalarna :P
<dodel> hur gör man en genväg på skrivbordet som ser ut som en spotify icon? Jag vet hur man gör själva shell filen.
<larsemil> man väljer spotify ikonen?
<dodel> kanske inte går?
<realubot> dodel: När du körde alsamixer, vilket ljudkort står det att du har där då?
<dodel> realtak ALC200, 200P rev 0
<dodel> Så! Nu ska jag fortsätta med mitt projekt :)
<dodel> Mitt projekt är att komplimera en linuxkärna till ett USB med BusyBox och GRUB. Sen ska initramfs finnas med så all rörlig data ska lagras i RAM-minnet. Jag ska endast läsa från USB, inte skriva till det. USB kommer fungera som en live-cd.
<haffe> Jag hade en plan annars.
<haffe> Lägga kärnan i cpucache.
<dodel> va?
<Markslap> Haha
<realubot> Markslap: Där är du ju.
<dodel> oj, det är rätt mycket man ska konfigurera när man komplimerar en linuxkärna.
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Har du aldrig gjort det inna?
<dodel> haffe: nej, första gången.
<dodel> haffe: det är ju så mycket man ska göra :)
<spacebug-> dodel: du kan ju alltid ta en config från ubuntu så du slipper göra alla inställningar själv
<dodel> spacebug-: Ja, jag ska ju ha dom på en mycket gammal dator. Debian fungerar på den.
<dodel> alltså 6:an
<dodel> Men hur tar man alla config från ubuntu då?
<spacebug-> om du kollar i /boot/ på en maskin då ligger en config där. Tex ligger min /boot/config-2.6.35-28-generic
<spacebug-> den kan du ha som input till att kompilera din kernel. Dock är det ju bra om det är samam version (ungefär) så inte configen innehåller saker som inte finns i en eventuellt äldre kernel och / eller att de tagit bort saker
<spacebug-> make oldconfig finns väl tror (fanns förr iaf) för att använda en gammal att bygga på annars kan du typ bara lägga den som .config i sourcekatalogen för kernlen (har jag för mig) det va ett tag sen jag kompilerade en kernel oxå
<dodel> spacebug-: boot på / eller i linux2.6.38.2 mappen?
<spacebug-> i boot på /
<dodel> spacebug-: jag har config-2.6.35-28-generic och config-2.6.35-22-generic
<dodel> jag tar väll 28ö
<spacebug-> du har förmodligen uppdaterat kernel några (eller iaf en) gång sen du installerade systemet
<spacebug-> därför ligger de andra kvar om du inte tar bort dom själv
<spacebug-> oj nu måste jag till jobbet
<spacebug-> ha det!
<dodel> okok :P var jobbar du som?
<dodel> dator haxx ?
<dodel> Jag är konstruktör.
<realubot> Vad gör en konstruktör?
<dodel> realubot: skapar saker. Utan dessa så hade inte bilen funnits. Uppfinnare med andra ord.
<dodel> realubot: Tänk att du får en kund. En kund vill ha olika funktioner på sin idé. Då vänder kunden sej till konstruktörer som designa eller ritar hur allt ska se ut. Sen får kunden avgöra om det är bra eller dåligt. Då när konstruktionen är klar så skickas den till folk som skapar biten.
<realubot> dodel: Jaha, vad arbetar du med då?
<realubot> Vilka program?
<dodel> Autocad och Catia
<realubot> Mhm, misstänkte CAD.
<dodel> men nu till komplimeringen. Jag tar mina gamla configs från ubuntu. Behöver jag inte köra menuconfig då? Kan jag bara köra make install då?
<dodel> ok, nu har jag kopierat över en fil som endast heter config i linux-kärnan mappen.
<dodel> ska bara köra make install
<Trullo> har du lagt en del i cpucachen nu?
<kodapa> win70
<kodapa> damn
<dodel> nej
<dodel> Någon som vet om jag ska använda Bzip2 eller Gzip ? http://pastebin.com/30RJrzzz
<dodel> Kernel compression mode
<Philip5> dodel: håller du på att kompilera om kärna??
<dodel> japp :)
<Philip5> på kul eller för att du tycker du måste?
<dodel> projekt. Jag ska föra över det till ett USB och göra en egen linux dist.
<Philip5> happ
<dodel> den kommer vara riktigt basic.
<Philip5> du är inte rädd att du tar dig vatten över huvudet?! ;)
<dodel> vad menar du?
<Trullo> floppyfw
<dodel> trullo: floppfw tar lika mycket som Microcore.
<haffe> Sink or swim son de säger.
<dodel> förstår fortfarande inte
<dodel> är det fel eller farligt eller dåligt att skapa en kärna?
<dodel> komplimera en kärna
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> Det är en del att tänka på, men det kan vara givande.
<realubot> dodel: Det är direkt farligt.
<dodel> realubot: Ja, men jag har inte gjort något än, men jag tänkte föra över det till USB.
<realubot> dodel: Ja, jag skojar bara.
<realubot> dodel: Det finnt något som heter BootToRAM annars.
<dodel> realubot: eller initramfs
<realubot> I 10.04+ så finns det en boot option som bootar till RAM.
<realubot> Mhm
<dodel> realubot: men frågan är vad jag ska göra nu. jag skrev make och nu frågar den några opptions.
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/30RJrzzz
<realubot> dodel: Fråga inte mig... Jag har aldrig kompilerat en kärna.
<realubot> Det är väl inget man river av hur som helst?
<realubot> Du måste väl bygga en toolchain eller vad det heter osv.
<dodel> vadå för något?
<haffe> Pröva att köra make menuconfig istället.
<haffe> Eller make xmenuconfig
<dodel> haffe: det har jag gjort och jag har gjort en .config
<dodel> eller snarare så tog jag den från /boot
<realubot> dodel: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<haffe> Ok.
<dodel> realubot: men http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=53394
<realubot> Ok, jag har aldrig gjort det.
<dodel> just nu så frågar make mig "Memory Resource Controller Swap Extension enabled by default (CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP_ENABLED) [Y/n/?] (NEW) "
<dodel> Nu vet jag typ inte vad jag ska svara
<realubot> Det vet inte jag heller.
<dodel> Jag testar mej fram :D
<dodel> så då har man gjort "make" steget,
<dodel> jävla massa tryckande på N och ibland Y.
<haffe> N
<mabebaby> hur formaterar jag min linux burk
<mabebaby> försökte använda solrias men de funka gö inte så bra
<mabebaby> så hur gör jag
<cptblood> ska du blåsa sysdisk?
<cptblood> om annan disk, använd disk util om du kör grafiskt
<cptblood> cfdisk fungerar nog fint om du kör terminal
<mabebaby> men kör från live cd
<cptblood> ska du installera? isf kommer den formatera med prompt, annars har du samma program på ubuntu live-cd:n
<mabebaby> thx så mycket
<dodel> hur lång tid brukar det ta för en kärna att bli komplimerad?
<mabebaby> men de kan inte stäma tog 2 sec
<arand> 2s att vad? Tömma partitionsinformationen?
<mabebaby> men trycker delite
<mabebaby> men dom är forfrande kvar
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<arand> mabebaby: måste skriva den nya partitionstabellen också.
<haffe> Day change.
 * arand antar att mabebaby använder något fdisk-liknande.
<mabebaby> när man har gjort åning allt i fdisk menyn
<mabebaby> med terminalen
<mabebaby> hur går man ur den och sparar den
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> mabebaby: w
<mabebaby> w
<mabebaby> ?
<mabebaby> bootable delite help mm
<mabebaby> allt jag ser
<mabebaby> där de står quit
<amelia> uhm, låter inte som fdisk..
<mabebaby> quit whitout save
<mabebaby> cfdisk
<amelia> ah, viss skillnad.
<amelia> Write på andra raden längst till höger
<mabebaby> hehe
<mabebaby> flags=boot
<mabebaby> part type=prmary
<mabebaby> FS type=linux
<amelia> längre ner, vid bootable, delete, help o.s.v.
<mabebaby> jo jag vet
<mabebaby> men har jag ställt in allt rätt
<amelia> jo, ser rätt ut.
<haffe> Det är kanske läge att sova?
<mabebaby> ah tack gumman ;)
<amelia> np
<amelia> nu ska jag nog försöka konfa upp mina nya dns:er..
<mabebaby> använder du dyndns?
<amelia> mabebaby: nej, bind
<realubot> x_link: Snyggt dansat!
<mabebaby> say what
<mabebaby> har aldrig hör talas om de
<amelia> mabebaby: jag kör egen dns-server och bind är den vanligaste i unix-system
<mabebaby> ah okej
<mabebaby> men har unix sin egen dns client
<amelia> uhm, dns-klienterna är ju de som slår upp domännamn och det gör alla datorer..
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-29
<dagon_> god afton
<Kimmen> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<speakman> morrn
<carl-> hehehe.. den som har översatt till svenska när man kör apt-get borde nog fixa "Välj J/n"  efterssom det fortfarande är "Y" som gäller .. fick jag erfara när jag pillade med mammas ubuntu som var inställd på svenska
<carl-> knappast något som hjälpte när jag satt och ville installera paket och dum som jag var bara läste och faktisk _trodde_ på det som stod iaf först
<Kimmen> funkar då köra j/n för mig
<Kimmen> men inte med engelskt locale
<carl-> Kimmen: jaha ja .. ja funkar det för dig så är det ju bra
<carl-> ..
<carl-> för dig
<carl-> :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Coffe> gäsp gäsp
<Coffe> sovit något än amelia  ?
<amelia> Coffe: knappt
<Coffe> amelia,  dumt
<Kimmen> tror du får ta och bättra dig där, inte sitta uppe hela natten och confa upp bind burkar
<kodein> när ska man annars konfa bind? getblodet har ju störst magisk verkan nattetid.
<speakman> kodein: om man inte blivit för gammal. Trodde jag inte kunde bli så trött som jag blir nattetid nu för tiden. :D
<kodein> jag kommer aldrig bli en morgonmänniska.
<speakman> skillnaden är väl mot unga dagar att man numer är varken morgonmänniska eller nattmänniska :/
<Kimmen> att jobba kontorstider har förstört mig, lyckas sällan hålla mig vaken förbi 00 en fredag kväll numera
 * Kimmen är inte gammal
<carl-> bara i sinnet
<carl-> :)
<Kimmen> och är inte morgonmänniska
 * speakman jobbar för att sluta med kontorstider på sitt arbete.
<speakman> Jobba sina 8 timmar när man kan som bäst är mer effektivt än mellan 8 och 17. Och med en fru inom äldreomsorgen (= väldigt varierande arbetstider) så kan man ägna en förmiddag åt fru och barn istället. Win/Win!
<andol> speakman: Tja, ofta tycker jag åtminstone att det finns ett visst värde i att ha arbetstider som i alla fall överlappar med ens kollegor.
<speakman> andol: en dag eller två i veckan, absolut
<carl-> tycker rent allmänt illa om arbete .. vilken tid det än är
<speakman> men som arbetandes på distans så sköts kommunikation lika bra via mail. På dygnets alla timmar då mailen är pushad till mobilen.
<andol> speakman: Tja, antar att lämplig mängd överlapp varierar rätt kraftigt från jobb till jobb.
<kodein> det var najs att jobba nattskift, så det skulle jag kunna tänka mig att göra igen. förmiddagsskiften var dock jobbiga.
<andol> carl-: Ähh, handlar ju bara om att hitta rätt jobb. Om inte annat för att man på det viset kommer i kontakt med roligare leksaker såväl som roligare problem.
<carl-> mja ..
<andol> kodein: Förresten, hur har ni det med jour och dylikt på unit?
<carl-> jobb är en del av ordet jobbigt
<carl-> 1: jag gillar inte att nån ska säga åt mig att göra saker .. 2: jag gillar inte att nån ska säga _när_ 3: jag vill ha kul .. och göra olika saker
<kodein> andol: sånt förekommer
<speakman> carl-: du skulle vara egenföretagare... ;)
<carl-> tyvärr är dagens löpandebandprinciper och effektiviseringar något som ofta hämmar alla dessa saker .. oftast ska man lära sig _en_ sak bra och sen göra bara den
<carl-> speakman: ja det vore kanske bättre i vissa avseenden
<carl-> men det jag främst vill ha .. är fritid .. där båda orden fri och tid är ord som jag gillar mycket och känner mig i total avsaknad av
<kodein> blir lite långledigt framåt påsk iaf :)
<Kimmen> funderar på om man ska ta ett par dagar semester där
<kodein> jag ska ta minst en, iaf. kanske ett par till :) vi får se.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kimmen> skulle vara rätt skönt att vara ledig mellan påsk och valborg
 * larsemil har semester hela nästa vecka
<andol> larsemil: Är inte du egenföretagare? Har man tid med semester då? :)
<speakman> andol: semester == eufemism av "saknar kunduppdrag"
<andol> Aber natürlich.
<larsemil> andol: njaee. egentligen inte. men jag är också småbarnsförälder.
<larsemil> vad har ni för telefonabbonnemang?
<kodein> telia hade nån studentdeal för några år sedan, så det är det abbet jag har
<cHarNe2_> kodein: typ telia 25?
<cHarNe2_> larsemil: jag har tele2 snackis
<kodein> ja, kanske?
<kodein> jag vet inte
<larsemil> cHarNe2_: jag med, men det blir ändå mycket på en månad. :D
<cHarNe2_> larsemil: ohhfan, jag ringer inte så mycket.
<larsemil> 8 timmar / mån typ ringer jag
<larsemil> har en räkning på 500 inklusive 89kr i datatrafik
<cHarNe2_> jag ligger på ca 375/månad. och då har jag en htc/legendi det priset
<larsemil> jag låg på 6-700 när jag betalade av på min feleton
<cHarNe2_> fy fan :P
<cHarNe2_> sen såg jag att dom har slängt in mobilsurf billigt i de nya paketen
<cHarNe2_> ska ringa och 'rage'a lite när jag kommer hem ;)
<cHarNe2_> larsemil: men jag verkar bara ringa 35minuter/månad :D + ~70 sms
<larsemil> 80sms + 8 timmar telefon.
<cHarNe2_> finns väll nån sån cool tjänst man kan kolla vad som blir billigast?
<cHarNe2_> prisjakt har en sån om jag inte minns fel
<larsemil> cHarNe2_: tack.
<larsemil> vill dock inte binda mig heller
<BeelzebubSE> Om jag vill kunna skriva nya filer till /etc/ rooten via FTP (vsftpd) hur ska jag göra med permissions isf? Write är enabled i vsftpd.conf
<virtuald> beelzebubse: du gör det med ssh/scp/sftp istället så slipper du krångel
<BeelzebubSE> jag är "lite" av en nybörjare, hur skulle jag göra för att ladda upp en fil med exempelvis ssh?
<Coffe> HeMan,  vaken ?
<Coffe> larsemil,  kan du python ?
<kodein> scp fil host:sökväg
<virtuald> scp mjew.conf user@host:/path
<Nafallo> larsemil, cHarNe2_: verkar vara vettigare priser i London isf... 200min + 100 sms + "obegransat" Internet for £10
<Nafallo> larsemil, cHarNe2_: ..och det med kontrakt pa enbart en manad...
<HeMan> Haloj!
<HeMan> delhage: ping?
<HeMan> Coffe: nu!
<HeMan> hehe, har en maskin med 8 cores och munin har rapporterat 817% idle vid ett tillfälle...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha, det är det nya!
<Coffe> HeMan, hann nog lösa det ändå
<HeMan> oversubscription på idle!
<HeMan> Coffe: ok
<HeMan> Barre: har du kolla på ext4 och thin provisioning?
<HeMan> eller någon annan för den delen, ext4 och thin provisioning?
<tnta> Win 40
<Markslap> fail 40
<tnta> :)
<Philip5> är det bara jag som har problem att få upp huvudusidan på http://ubuntu-se.org för att den håller på att försöka connecta till någon softwarefreedomday-sida?
<cHarNe2_> Philip5: inga problem för mig.
<cHarNe2_> BeelzebubSE: scp borde du använda
<cHarNe2_> BeelzebubSE: funkar mycket enkelt
<andol> Philip5: Tycker mig sett någon tråd om det i forumet, så gissningsvis är det inte ett helt okännt problem.
<HeMan> funderar på att skaffa ett 20000 mAh batteri till telefonen
<HeMan> problemet är att man måste ha ryggsäck för det...
<cHarNe2_> BeelzebubSE: $ scp <local-fil> <username>@<host>:<remote-file>
<Philip5> andol: kanske bara vi som sitter på comhem-dnser som har problem att slå upp den där urlen då :O
<Markslap> Byt DNS.
<Markslap> Pro tip.
<cHarNe2_> 8.8.8.8
<Markslap> Och 8.8.4.4
<Markslap> Som sec
<andol> Philip5: Nja, att softwarefreedomday.se, även om man lyckats slå upp den, varesig svarar på ping eller http är nog nästan ett större problem.
<Philip5> undrar varför den vill slå upp den sidan då. för huvudsidan laddar när den där urlen tajmat ut
<Kimmen> HeMan: det är inte så att du har HT påslaget?
<HeMan> Kimmen: inte på denna
<HeMan> Kimmen: då borde den nog komma lite närmare 16 tycker jag nog
<Kimmen> borde ju göra det :)
<HeMan> nån som använt en DS2406+ eller DS2413 för att styra reläer?
<chees> hur lägger man in flera bilder under 1 och samma bild i gimp?
<arand> chees: "Open as Layer" ??
<kodein> open as lawyer?
<arand> IANAL!
<delhage> HeMan: pong
<Philip5> HeMan: har våran ssd kommit än då?
<Barre> HeMan: nope
<daggen> Jag har 2 diskar med 2 olika ubuntusystem, ska plocka bort det äldre systemet (sdc) och köra på det nyare (sdb). Problemet är att jag bootar ifrån sdc. Installerat grub o uppdaterat, i grub.cfg ser det bra ut men hur fasen gör jag för att den ska fatta att det är dags o boota? rycker jag ur sdc hittar bios inget att boota ifrån.
<cHarNe2_> daggen: var ligger grub?
<daggen>  /boot ?
<bittin> /boot/
<daggen>  /boot/grub
<cHarNe2_> daggen: jo :P men på vilken disk? lite svårt att boota grub om det ligger på den disk som du dragit ur :P
<daggen> aha hehe :P sdb
<daggen>  sdb1
<arand> Det lät ju som på frågan att det var hårdvaru/bios-setup snarare än grub...
<arand> Annars är det ju bara att köra "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" eller "grub-install" från den nya installationen.
<daggen> japp, kört grub-install har jag säkert missat något då :(
<arand> Så när du bootar syns inga meddelanden frpn grub?
<daggen> n0pe
<daggen> bios hittar inget o boota ifrån trots disken är vald
<arand> Hmm, master/slave inställningar? (Ingen aning om det är relevant, har inte petat med hårdvara på år och dar...)
<daggen> nej inget vajsing hårdvarumässigt
<arand> https://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ kan ge lite mer info
<daggen> kollar jag te.x i Diskverktyget när jag bootat och kollar på sdc har den "Startbar" som partitionsflagga, det har inte sdb som jag vill starta ifrån
<bittin> ah du försöker installera Linux på en mac :p
<arand> Well, det är ju disken som inte laddas, har partitionerna verkligen någon effekt i det här läget
<daggen> bittin: nejnej :P
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som har ipad erfarenhet här? framförallt 3g versionen...
<bittin> fick för mig det då du sa Diskverktyg men är väl bara jag som är trasig
<bittin> KaptenRodSkagg: #ipad och ##apple ?
<KaptenRodSkagg> apple är de så sega i och ipad har jga inte testat då det inte var så mycket folk där.
<daggen> arand: jag är inte så superskillad på grub men jag fattar ju bios bootar grub..typ, grub bootar ubuntu. men grub går aldrig igång
<daggen> bittin: nje, System - Administartion - Diskvertyg :P
<KaptenRodSkagg> Twit svarade på min fråga...  ipad har ingen telefondel.. :-(
<daggen> jag startar ju mitt system som ligger på sdb felfritt fast med hjälp av grub på sdc, så kopllar jag ur sdc är det dött :(
<daggen> arand: säger detta dig något?
<daggen> 2~
<daggen> gah ctrl+v ffs
<daggen> http://daggen.homeunix.org/filer/results.txt
<arand> daggen: Så mbr av sdb har grub som letar /boot på sdb1 Alltså, om dun inte ser något meddelande från grub är det helt enkelt så att grub aldrig startar, i.e. bios/hårdvara ligger snett på något sätt, så vitt jag förstår saken
<daggen> arand: kollade du txt ?
<arand> yes
<daggen> jag kan inte justera det mer än att disken är inkopplad och ligger med i boot-ordern. ta ta upp boot menyn och väla disken specifikt men det hjälper inte heller
<daggen> ursäkta stavningen emellanåt, har ett t-bord utan bokstäver :P
<arand> Np, går inte att byta plats på hårddisken, eller som sakt fippla med master/slave inställninar fysiskt på disken?
<daggen> det är sata...inga master/slave här :P
<daggen> kan ju iof prova byta sataporten till där sdc sitter, men känns långsökt
<daggen> trilskats med detta stundvis i flera veckor nu, börjar få gråa hår. haha
<daggen> KaptenRodSkagg: Skype finns ;) Ladda på ditt sypekonto så kan du ringa till vanliga telefoner också :D
<arand> Går inte att ta booten från sda då, vad nu det är för disk?
<daggen> jo det är det jag gör nu. jag bootar med hjälp av sdc men systemet jag kör ligger på sdb :P
<arand> så att sda-mbr -> sdb1-/boot/grub
<daggen> mjo mecklat med att --root-directory i grub-install m.m men antingen är något riktigt galet eller så missar jag något. skummat igenom säkert 20 olika guider o manualer. slut på idéer :P
<arand> "dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 | xxd" syns grub där?
<daggen> vad vill du ha ist för xxd ?
<arand> xxd är programmet
<daggen> lol ok :D
<daggen> grub står med lite luddigt :P
<arand> GRUB .Geom.Hard Disk.Read. Error någonstans där alltså?
<daggen> yepp
<daggen> bra eller dåligt? :P
<arand> Således, om den disken bootas, borde grub antingen starta eller printa något felmeddelande, alltså tror jag fortfarande att disken inte bootas av någon anledning...
<daggen> hmm, efter alla laddningar etc. står bios bara o blinkar och sen No boot device blablabla...
<arand> Jo, som sagt...
<arand> Något är vajsing mellan bios och disken, är min gissning, vad har jag ingen aning om...
<daggen> hmm, reboot o kika lite....
<daggen> ....utan resultat :P
<KaptenRodSkagg> daggen>> ja men då får man vara uppkopplad 24/7 och betala skype dyra pengar för att ringa och ta emot samtal...
<larsemil> cHarNe2_: ja
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> Coffe: ja
<larsemil> tyst ikväll
<larsemil> jak er snel hest
<bittin> klapa snelhest
<amelia> *gäsp*
<angelkiller> Behöver lite hjälp med en ubuntu fråga försöker lära mig mer..
<dagon_> hej amelia och larsemil 8]
<angelkiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586962/
<Philip5> angelkiller: har du prov eller hemläxa? ;)
<angelkiller> Philip5: lite både och inget av dom, läser på distans..
<angelkiller> tycker inte att kommandot ps -ef är svaret
<bittin> vad kan en USB scanner som klarar att scanna tidningar kosta?
<haffe> Pengar?
<angelkiller> bittin: klarar inte alla av det?
<Philip5> bittin: ska det bara vara för webbruk så är det nog inte alls dyrt idag
<bittin> jo kanske dom gör, men tänkte så dom klarar av det tillräckligt bra
<bittin> Philip5: tänkte göra om tidningar till pdf
<larsemil> angelkiller: find / name "*.*" print exec grep n "clock" {} \; | more
<Philip5> ska man kunna återge dem i tryck så vill man väl ha lite bättre grejer
<bittin> och kasta upp på forum
<Philip5> bittin: samma sak. ska du bara läsa dem på skärmen så behöver man ju inget speciellt. bara kolla på vad som verkar prisvärt på el-kedjorna eller prisjakt
<Philip5> ska du skanna mycket sånt så är nästan ergonomi viktigare
<Philip5> så den är praktisk
<angelkiller> larsemil: ok ska kolla detta
<bittin> Philip5: okej
<bittin> tror vi har nån Canon på jobbet för 499
<bittin> den kanske duger
<Philip5> det gör den nog
<Philip5> bättre scanningar betyder ju oftast högre upplösning och mer data vilket gör stora pdfer
<Philip5> det är ju ändå till slut avvägning vad som blir praktiskt för filerna
<bittin> http://www.siba.se/Products/Product.aspx?id=4810692 den borde väl duga till att scanna gamla tidningar med?
<larsemil> ja
<matea> bbs ska bara försöka hitta och fixa mina auto inlog settings i xchat-gnome
<larsemil> angelkiller: förhållandet är att all output från det till vänster om pipen skickas in i kommandot till höger om pipen.  man stannar commandot med ctrl +c eller q
<angelkiller> larsemil: Bra då fick jag min förklaring bekräftad :)
<angelkiller> Varför stannar man inte med ctrl+z?
<angelkiller> Är det någon skillnad att stanna med ctrl+z eller ctrl+c?
<larsemil> ja
<phnom> ctrl-z pausar det och lägger det i bakgrunden
<angelkiller> ok
<phnom> så man kan ta fram det med "fg" igen
<angelkiller> ;P
<arand> eller fortsätta det i bakgrunden med "bg"
<angelkiller> Ok tackar, kan ju vara bra att veta, bara användt mig av ctrl+z...
<larsemil> är inte ctrl z såna där windowsfasoner egentligen? eller minns jag fel
<Philip5> ctrl z är väl ökänt att vara undo annars i övriga fall
<angelkiller> Någon som kör gnome3?
<Philip5> heja kde4!
<lillem4n> När man byter skrivbordsunderlägg, så kan man välja vissa "collections" typ, som den sen cirkulerar kring. Hur skapar jag en ny sådan "collection"?
<larsemil> lillem4n: http://www.itlure.com/2009/11/create-your-own-gnome-background.html
<larsemil> jag hittade den med hjälp av en webbtjänst som heter google. låter en söka efter information på internet
<larsemil> nu god natt
<sourcenemy> hey hey ppl vad händer?
<sourcenemy> fråga finns det nåt commando jag kan lägga in i xchat för att auto-authenticate ett reggat nick?
<larsemil> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xchat+auto+identify
<larsemil> sourcenemy: ^^
<sourcenemy> cheers kollar det
<lillem4n> larsemil: tyvm :)
<lillem4n> larsemil: Jag försökte... men fastnade bara med små applets som var beta...
<lillem4n> mina google skillz är kanske inte på topp >_<
<sourcenemy> jag la precis in easypeasy på denna netbook idag och hr addat lite program men efter typ första 2-3st så började jag få upp ett error msg om att det inte gick att slutföra pga........ men fortfarande när jag stänger errorboxen så står det att programmet är installerat?
<bittin> nån som vet om ett bra Anti WGA crack till Windows XP?
<Philip5> bittin: fel kanal på alla sätt att fråga sånt
<Nafallo> fel kanal, fel nätverk, fel allting!
<Nafallo> ^-- bittin
<bittin> ah
<Markslap> Precis.
<Markslap> Sa det i en offtopickanalen också.
<Nafallo> illegala saker ar offtopic i offtopic-kanalerna pa det har natverket.
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Markslap> Mm.
<bittin> okej
<Nafallo> aj!
<Markslap> Freenode brukar inte gilla sånt har jag märkt.
 * Nafallo tycker inte om det har med att hosta lungorna ur sig alltsa...
<Nafallo> hmm.
<Nafallo> vad heter filmen med den dar flickan som har hander istallet for fotter?
<Nafallo> hmm. eller ska man kanske se constantine igen...
<lilleman> haffe: vaken?
<gorgo> dagon_, rc3 har kommit nu :)
<gorgo> har inte testat den än
<dagon_> inte jag heller
<dagon_> jag hoppades på en stable =/
<gorgo> vågar man? rc2 var ingen höjdare
 * antii kör på nightlys
<antii> :D
<dagon_> jag testade aldrig rc2 heller :P
<antii> ingen kommer ihåg en fegis gorgo ;)!
<gorgo> jag testade ett antal nightlys med
<gorgo> många som var buggiga
<gorgo> mms funkade inte på många
<gorgo> exempelvis
<dagon_> tur man inte skickar mms
<gorgo> ja, de funkar inte i rc2, men funkar de i rc3?
<gorgo> antii, hade du en nexus?
<antii> gorgo: aao
<gorgo> htc desire här :D
<gorgo> gillar den, fast jobbiga är att minnet tar slut :P
<maxjezy> yo!
<gorgo> ne dags o logga ut o gå hem :P
<gorgo> jobbedagen snart över
<gorgo> att sitta på irc på jobb, det är jobb det
<gorgo> ansträngande
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> krävs höga betyg i datorkundskap det
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Jag har också ett sånt jobb nu.
<gorgo> minst 5++
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> hehe
<Markslap> Förra var port 22 blockerat.
<Markslap> Inte här.
<gorgo> jag surfar via mobilt bredband
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> annars går det inte
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Jag sitter ändå i ett stort företagsnätverk.
<dagon_> är väl bara att byta port
<Markslap> Blev förvånad.
<Markslap> dagon_: Ja, tänkte köra en tunnel via p80 annars.
<Markslap> Men nu behövs det inte.
<gorgo> oj, jag med, e väl en 300datorer
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Vi har runt 3500 datorer.
<gorgo> ne dags att logga ut, så jag inte missar utloggningen
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> hf
<dagon_> Markslap: om du själv installerar ssh så bara att ändra porten ju
<dagon_> förutsatt att du vet vilka portar som är öppna :>
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> :)
<amelia> godkväll!
<Markslap> God afton. :)
<speakman> amelia: inget *gääääääsp* ??
<dagon_> hej amelia :)
<daho> Hej på er
<HeMan> jag har en maskin där klockan drar sig hela tiden, ntp mäktar inte med att justera den
<HeMan> nått tips vad man kan göra för att få ordning på det?
<daho> Har beställt en Linksys wrt54 till en kund. Finns det någon anledning till att trycka in dd-wrt i den??
<HeMan> daho: jag är svag för openwrt, men det är mest för att jag vill kunna dra på en massa bra applikationer på mina små-routrar
<daho> va kör du för applikationer då HeMan??
<HeMan> daho: asterisk, skrivarserver, quagga, olsrd osv osv
<daho> men kan man göra mer med dd-wrt än standard firmware??
<daho> va fasiken är quagga och olsrd för nåt??
<HeMan> daho: routing-demoner
<daho> oki
<HeMan> daho: quagga pratar tex ospf och bgp
<HeMan> daho: och olsrd pratar bara olsr
<daho> o va fasiken är olsr för nåt??
<HeMan> daho: det är ett routingprotokoll för att bygga mesh-nät
<HeMan> esoteriskt så det förslår
<daho> mesh-nät??
<HeMan> ad-hoc mesh-nät till och med
<HeMan> :)
<daho> visst kan man mycket om nätverk
<daho> men fan inte så mycket
<daho> vad fan är mesh-nät??
<HeMan> det är (oftast) trådlösa nät som kan byggas upp utan dedicerade routrar, just olsr är byggt för one laptop per child och är tänkt att man ska kunna utnyttja internetanslutningar på bästa sätt
<daho> oki
<daho> men åter till frågan
<HeMan> du kan med dd-wrt ha flera trådlösa nät på samma router
<HeMan> och den kan tex vara både master och client i samma maskin
<daho> kan man inte det med linksys egna??
<daho> jaha
<daho> fast vet ju inte direkt om hon behöver det
<HeMan> vet inte, har inte kört deras så mycke
<daho> oki du har bara kört dd-wrt
<daho> ??
<HeMan> ne, bara openwrt, men jag har kompisar som kör dd-wrt
<Philip5> heja openwrt
<daho> okej
<daho> men med dd-wrt kan man köra flera trådlösa
<daho> såg jag på någon video
<HeMan> det kan man iofs med openwrt med
<speakman> one-ddwrt-per-child
<daho> så ni rekommenderar att byta??
<HeMan> daho: beror väl på vad den ska användas till
<daho> mest bara dela en internet anslutning
<HeMan> daho: svärmor och svärfar har en router med openwrt på, men det var bara för att få igång openvpn och ipv6
<daho> okej
<delhage> HeMan: du pingade tidigare?
<HeMan> delhage: justja, vet du om det finns någon rhel6-bok?
<daho> men ja bytar man så kan hon ju köra med repetrar så hon kan ha trådlöst överallt
<delhage> HeMan: ingen aning, förutom vad du hittar på docs.redhat.com förstås
<HeMan> delhage: ok
<delhage> HeMan: deployment guide recommenderas
<HeMan> delhage: en kollega ville ha en i dödaträd-format
<daho> men kan man med dd-wrt eller open-wrt köra ett trådlöst nät som man bara kan surfa på??
<delhage> HeMan: kalla honom "dinosarie" och gå iväg med en sur blick
<HeMan> delhage: :)
<HeMan> daho: umm, hur menar du?
<delhage> HeMan: du kan ju alltid ladda ner deployment guide som PDF och skriva ut
<HeMan> daho: man brukar kunna surfa på trådlösa nät
<daho> men gud
<HeMan> daho: eller vill du filtrera allt annat än port 80 och 443?
<daho> så man inte kommer åt det lokala nätverkat
<HeMan> daho: ah! jo det går ha separata nät eller köra ebtables
<daho> okej
<HeMan> jag har ett trådlöst nät som har enbart ipv6
<HeMan> det är helt öppet, men jag har fortfarande inte sett att någon granne kört på det... :)
<daho> jag har ett öppet här hemma men det kör jag via min clearos server
<daho> med ett nätverkskort som kör hotlan
<HeMan> kan man fråga en openntpd-server om den har synkat klart på något enkelt sätt?
<HeMan> ntpdate ger inte så himla bra meddelanden... :)
<daho> okej illa :P
<delhage> HeMan: ntpq
<HeMan> trodde ntpdc skulle kunna säga nått vettigt men den verkar köra med ntp v2
<HeMan> skumt, man-sidan pratar om ntpv3 och ntpv4 men tcpdump säger att det är ntpv2
<HeMan> bör man undvika ntp på kvm-gäster?
<delhage> bra fråga
<delhage> vet ej
<delhage> tror inte det faktiskt
<HeMan> ah, "Guests should not use ntp to synchronize the clock, so be sure to remove/disable ntpd"
<delhage> HeMan: var läser du det?
<HeMan> delhage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ
<delhage> tror inte på det
<HeMan> hmm, fedora säger precis motsatsen
<HeMan> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/13/html/Virtualization_Guide/chap-Virtualization-KVM_guest_timing_management.html
<delhage> HeMan: den där ubuntu sidan verkar vara skriven av en 12-åring
<HeMan> aja, jag börjar med att se till att hosten synkar som den ska först, sen får jag se hur bra/dåligt gästerna går
<HeMan> delhage: :)
<OrangeCat> Uti vår delhage.
<delhage> HeMan: jag skulle sätta större tilltro till fedorasidan
<HeMan> delhage: jo den kändes lite mer förtroendeingivande
<delhage> eftersom de flesta KVM-utvecklarna är redhatfolk
<HeMan> men vad tusiken, offset hoppar mellan 5 och 200
<HeMan> nu är den 290!
<HeMan> trodde det skulle bli bättre över tiden med ntp
<virtuald> ntpd?
<HeMan> jo
<virtuald> 8]
<HeMan> 4.2.6
<virtuald> alltså pojkar ni som ändå pratade om ddwrt och openwrt… har ni byggt något meshnät?
<delhage> vad menar du med hoppar?
<HeMan> delhage: när jag kör ntpdq -p så ändras offset rätt mycke hela tiden
<HeMan> delhage: det avspeglas på jitter
<delhage> ok
<delhage> HeMan: men säger den att du har sync?
<HeMan> delhage: jo efter ett tag så
<delhage> 290 är int ejättemycket
<HeMan> delhage: jag har för mig att jag brukar ligga på runt +-10
<delhage> jo
<delhage> men är den fortfarande uppåt 300?
<delhage> pratar du om offset eller jitter föresten?
<HeMan> delhage: offset
<HeMan> delhage: och jitter eftersom offset svajar så mycke
<HeMan> jag provar med stupi's klock och ser om det blir någon skillnad
<HeMan> ne det svajar lika mycke mot den
<HeMan> aja, nu är det sängdax, hare!
<OrangeCat> Vilken hare då?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> här var det dött inatt.. var är alla nattsuddare som aldrig har något bättre för sig nu när man har tråkigt?
<virtuald> ←
<virtuald> surfar runt om massa olika meshimplementationer
<realubot> "Vi kommer bland annat använda oss av Facebook och Spotify för att hitta rätt folk."
<amelia> där kom en av dem...
<realubot> Hur rekryterar man folk genom Spotify?
<amelia> virtuald: :)
<realubot> amelia: En av vilka, en av proffsen?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/hundratals-nya-jobb-pa-volvo_6047675.svd
<amelia> realubot: nej, en av "nattsuddarna som aldrig har något bättre för sig"
<virtuald> realubot: sökt?
<realubot> amelia: Sök jobb på Volvo och flytta till Göteboooorg.
<realubot> virtuald: Nope.
<realubot> Jag undrar bara hur man använder Spotify för att hitta folk till en anställning?
<realubot> Dom kommer kanske annonsera på Spotify bara...
<realubot> Dom kommer inte använda #ubuntu-se. :S
<dagon_> amelia: jag är här :)
<realubot> "Vi kommer att vända oss till nattsuddarna på #ubuntu-se."
<dagon_> stockholmsnatt är ett ganska onödigt program
<dagon_> det kunde lika gärna heta Striptease
<dagon_> alla kollar ändå bara för att se strippan
<amelia> realubot: inte en chans.
<realubot> amelia: Varför nattsuddar du då som har så mycket att göra?
<amelia> realubot: kan inte sova.
<dagon_> och så vill hon prata med mig
<dagon_> motivera mig osv
<virtuald> fan… jag kan nog sova
<amelia> dagon_: motivera dig till vadå?
<dagon_> jag vet inte
<dagon_> jag tänkte mest driva med realubot :)
<amelia> nehe..
<amelia> dagon_: köp en häst, det är bra grejjer.
<dagon_> jag äter hästar
<Philip5> dagon_: va van vad du var aktiv inatt då
<virtuald> undrar om dd-wrt sväljer ipkg
<Philip5> har du druckit mycket kaffe eller cola?!?! ;P
<Philip5> heja openwrt!
<amelia> Philip5!
<amelia> Philip5: är du också vaken såhär dags?
<dagon_> Philip5: jag slet mig från pokern
<virtuald> fan måste lägga mig, börjar bli lite hungrig
<realubot> amelia: Varför har du slutat sova på nätterna?
<amelia> realubot: för att jag inte kan somna.
<amelia> fan också, mitt vpn gick nog ner nu.. :(
<Philip5> amelia: jo jag sitter och felsöker lite
<Philip5> realubot: för att hon vill sitta uppe och chatta med dig så klart
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tror också det faktiskt.
<Philip5> realubot: hade det inte varit för bamsefar så hade ni säkert varit ett par nu
<Philip5> tror jag det
<realubot> Philip5: Jo, men det är väl inget nytt.
<realubot> Jag kanske borde vara i kanalen mer på dagarna så att tjejerna ine behöver sitta uppe på nätterna för att irca med mig.
<amelia> Philip5: :(
 * realubot feels sorry for the Ubuntu babes.
<amelia> Philip5: och jag som trodde du var min vän.. :S
<Philip5> amelia: :P
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-30
<UkuleleSolen1> God kväll i stugan!
<dagon_> tja
<UkuleleSolen1> Nån som är haj på Joomla här?
<dagon_> jag har typ installerat det
<dagon_> that's it
<UkuleleSolen1> En kille hjälpte mig med att sätta upp min webbsida. Allt jag behövat göra efter det är att skapa och ändra sk artiklar.
<UkuleleSolen1> Nu skulle jag vilja byta en bild i en meny, men jag kan verkligen inte begripa var jag hittar dessa inställningar
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> wb zChris
<dagon_> maxjezy!
<speakman> hoppsan kärstin
<dagon_> någon dd-wrt guru?
<dagon_> nvm
<arand> Vad vare där om att fråga om att fråga? :þ
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> jag var bara lite noobig :)
<dagon_> skulle fixa lite port forwarding
<dagon_> tryckte på add flera gånger och märkte att det bara hamnade en ny rad utan inställningar
<dagon_> så kom jag på att man kanske skulle fylla i och sen trycka på aktivera :P
<OrangeCat> "apa" plus tab skriver jag många gånger om dagen.
<OrangeCat> Det blir "apachectl graceful; top" :)
<Kimmen> morning
<haffe> Morning.
<Softdroid> Hej!
<Softdroid> Jag har probelem med mikrofonen, förslag på hur jag kan fixa det?
<Kimmen> beror på vad det är för problem
<Softdroid> Annars kan jag höra all ljud
<Softdroid> Vet inte hur jag ska börja för att felsöka, men det går inte att använda mikrofonen varken för inspelning eller skype och sånt
<Kimmen> om du öppnar upp ljud under inställningar och går in på fliken ingång, vad är inställt där?
<Softdroid> Enheten där är: SB Audigy Analog Stereo
<Softdroid> och Kontakt: Analog Microphone / Microphone 1
<Softdroid> Kimmen: Jag har provat de olika alternativen som finns under kontakt, men har inte lyckats i alla fall
<Kimmen> och rätt ljudenhet är vald och inte mutad och så?
<Softdroid> nej, den är inte mutad och rätt enhet är vald
<Softdroid> Jag hör mig själv från högtalarna så mikrofonen är det inget fel på heller
<Kimmen> ta och installera gstreamer-properties
<Kimmen> där kan man sätta standard in- och utgångar
<Softdroid> funkar det med gnome eller ubuntu?
<Kimmen> gnome
<Kimmen> ubuntu kör som standard gnome
<Softdroid> Kimmen: gstreamer-properties är det samma som "Vävljare för multimediasystem"?
<Softdroid> Väljare*
<Kimmen> ok
<Kimmen> testa olika alternativ där så får du säkert till mic in
<Kimmen> jag gissar att de program som strular kanske kör på alsa?
<Softdroid> Jag har testat det också, det finns två mic ingågar där vilket stämmer med hårdvaran, men har inte lyckats
<Kimmen> har du testat de olika modulerna?
<Softdroid> Ja, både alsa driver och pulse
<Softdroid> Det finns nåt som heter anpassat där, men jag vet inte hur man ställer in där, de andra alternativen funkar inte annars
<Kimmen> testa köra "alsamixer" också och dubbellkolla att den inte är mutad där, borde inte vara det då du hör dig själv
<Kimmen> men testa
<Softdroid> Den var redan på det alternativet du skriver när jag kom in  i chatten här
<Kimmen> alltså testa köra alsamixer i cli och kolla inställningarna där =)
<Softdroid> En annan sak är konstig och det är att när jag klickar på testa så kommer det en dialogruta där det står Testar rörledning och den pågår hela toden utan att lyckas :)
<Softdroid> vad är cli?
<Kimmen> terminal
<Kimmen> cli = command line interface
<Softdroid> hur kan jag köra där :)
<Kimmen> skriv "alsamixer" i terminalen bara och tryck enter
<Kimmen> utan " förståss
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Kimmen> morgon
<HeMan> börjar snart få snits på min virtuella maskin som jag flyttade till en lxc
<Kimmen> nice
<Softdroid> Kimmen: Det funkar i CLI
<HeMan> man behöver ju inte saker som kärna i en lxc... :)
<Softdroid> Det är som jag sa jag hör mig själv i högtalarna när jag testar mikrofonen
<Softdroid> och man kan sänka och höja nivån på mic ingången
<Kimmen> Softdroid: jag har suttit och läst och det verkar finnas en hög med folk som har samma problem
<Kimmen> kan tyvärr inte hjälpa längre då jag inte kör med mic själv =/
<Softdroid> ok
<Softdroid> EN annan konstig sak är det att t.ex i AudaCity så testade jag mikrofonen och nu gick det att spela in men jag låter som smurfarna :)
<Kimmen> tror det kan beror på pulseaudio + alsa
<Softdroid> jaha
<Softdroid> Men det är rekommenderat att man inte tar bort pulse audio eller?
<Kimmen> ljud har aldrig riktigt fungerat för mig med pulseaudio installerat så jag har alltid bara kört alsa
<Kimmen> jag rekommenderar inte att du tar bort pulse om allt i övrigt funkar
<Kimmen> pulse är egentligen en bra idé men känns inte riktigt färdigt
<HeMan> har för mig att dom som jobbar lite mer professionellt med ljud helst kör jackd
<Kimmen> kan nog stämma, jör själv bara stereo och då funkar alsa som det ska
<Softdroid> Kimmen: Tack för att du tog dig tid att svarade i alla fall
<Softdroid> :)
<Kimmen> en sak som jag tror pulse fixar är dock uppspelning till flera ljudkort
<Kimmen> np Softdroid
<Softdroid> KOmmer nog att försöka fixa det i framtiden
<Kimmen> absolut, testa sök på forumet med, brukar finnas bra med trådar då det gäller mer allmäna problem
<_sara_> my power charger died - its new :(
<HeMan> _sara_: warranty?
<Softdroid> Kimmen: Syftar du på ett speciellt forum eller?
<bamsefar> Barre, HeMan!
<HeMan> bamsefar!
<bamsefar> SSD i RAID (5), bra eller anus?
<HeMan> bamsefar: allt blir bättre med lite RAID! :)
<bamsefar> Men det sliter inte onödigt mycket eller så?
<Kimmen> Softdroid: ubuntus alla forum och linux forum i övrigt
<HeMan> bamsefar: tror du får grilla Barre lite på dom frågorna, han har koll när man bör köra vilken RAID
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag tror att du får färre skrivningar per enhet med RAID5
<Softdroid> Kimmen: Ok, Tack
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej
<OrangeCat> bamsefar bör lyssna på denna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiDKeYhNSjs
<OrangeCat> 0:39
<bamsefar> Barre: Din gamle storageninja!
<_sara_> HeMan: 23rd march 2011 i have warenty?
<HeMan> _sara_: you should
<_sara_> HeMan: its ok i put it in the freezer it cooled and now works
<_sara_> :)
<HeMan> _sara_: hehe
<_sara_> i guess i could have used the cooling cupbord but meh...
<Barre> Morrn, första dagen på jobbet denna vecka..
<bamsefar> HeMan: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010585186.aspx <-- 4st sådana hade jag tänkt mig isf.
<HeMan> bamsefar: är inte det där en desktop-variant?
<Barre> bamsefar: självklart skall du köra RAID även på SSD och RAID har samma nakdelar/fördelar på SSD som på HDD (vad jag vet än så länge).
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är en utvecklingsserver.
<bamsefar> Barre: MEn det är inte synnerligen dumt att köra nå visst raidtyp på ssd?
<bamsefar> För att det ger mer skrivningar eller så.
<bamsefar> Är det värt dubbla priset jämfört med http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010313030.aspx tro ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: beror väl på vad du har för last och vad du förväntar dig för förbättring
<Barre> bamsefar: eftersom varje skrivning till en RAID5 genererar två skrivningar mot det fysiska lagret så kan man väl rent spontant säga att det inte är bra, fast det gör ju även RAID1 :) så nej, jag kan inte se att en viss typ av RAID skulle vara sämre just p.g.a. att det är SSD
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det kommer snurra en del postgres-databaser i virtuella kvm-burkar på den.
<Barre> bamsefar: det är alltid en avvägning av IOPS/VOLYM/PRIS om i slutändan bestämmer vilken typ av RAID som är bäst lämpad
<bamsefar> Känns som att all io jag kan få tag i är bra.
<HeMan> bamsefar: det som är allra största skillnaden mellan snurr och ssd är iops
<carl-> hej hej i stugan .. nån här som kan nåt om cuesheet filer .. jag behöver manipulera dom .. jag hittar cueprint cueconvert o cuebreakpoints .. men jag behöver manipulera en _massa_ filer så jag vill kunna skripta
<HeMan> bamsefar: det kan vara upp till en faktor av hundra gånger bättre på ssd
<carl-> o då vore det trevligt om det fanns ett program som kunde manipulera dessa filer
<Barre> bamsefar: vilken typ av IOPS? är det majoritet läs så är RAID5 bäst, är det sekvensiella akrivningar så är RAID5 bäst (bakom en någorlunda bra RAID-kontroller, och här hade jag inte valt SSD)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det lär bli ganska random io, både reads och writes.
<bamsefar> OCh inte så sekvensiellt.
<HeMan> bamsefar: stora? små?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det som ska köras på är dels en 6st tomcatinstanser, på varsin maskin, samt ett antal postgres-databaser.
<bamsefar> Postgres-databaserna kommer ju generera mycket writes.
<bamsefar> Totalt kommer det vara kanske 15 maskiner snurrandes på den här burken.
<HeMan> bamsefar: stora skrivningar? små skrivningar?
<Barre> bamsefar: writes tar ju cache på raid-kortet hand om, men random read är gyllene platsen för ssd.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo
<bamsefar> Jag behöver ha oändligt bra läsprestanda ur de där databaserna.
<HeMan> bamsefar: se till att köra med ett RAID-kort med batteri-minne
<bamsefar> Absolut
<Barre> bamsefar: hahah oändligt bra :)  det låter dyrt ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: i would go with RAID5
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi har några maskiner med 512 GB RAM, där kan du minimera läsning från disk...
<bamsefar> Barre: Raid5 + SSD?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det blir bara 48GB i denna.
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, om jag hade råd
<bamsefar> Barre: Det har jag nog.
<OrangeCat> SSD är bara ett sätt för dem att ta lika mycket betalt för hårddiskar som de brukade förr.
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Jasså?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: :)
<HeMan> OrangeCat: att dom ger hungra gånger mer i IOPS är inget värde då?
<Barre> bamsefar: anledningen till att jag skulle välja RAID5 är att samtliga "diskar" kommer generera läs IOPS jämfört med RAID10 så är det bara hälften av diskarna..
<bamsefar> Barre: I see.
<bamsefar> Vad hade man gjort utan er, barre och HeMan..
<HeMan> Barre: är det 1'an eller 0'an som ger det?
<HeMan> Barre: jag hade för mig att i en RAID1'a så läser man från olika ställen på båda diskarna och får dubbel läsprestanda men skriver samma på båda och får samma prestanda som den långsammaste
<HeMan> Barre: fast nu när jag tänker på det låter det knas, då vet man ju inte om datat är intakt
<HeMan> Barre: ...vid läsningen
<HeMan> Ohh, Jean-Michel Jarre kommer till Hovet 25 Oct!
<HeMan> yes! min nya laptop ska komma tidigare än första beskedet!
<Barre> HeMan: det är 1:an (speglingen) som gör att hälften av den potentiella läsprestandan "försvinner". Ja, det finns de RAID-kort som kan skicka läsningen till båda speglarna och då få svar lite snabbare, men det är bara "seek time" som reduseras, jag får ingen parallelism
<Barre> HeMan: eftersom vi pratar SSD så har vi ingen "seek time", ingen mekanism så den fördelen försvinner med SSD
<Barre> HeMan: jag har inte stött på någon RAID-kontroller som skickar läs request på något "round robin" sätt till båda speglarna...
<bamsefar> Barre: Att inte lägga 2x pengarna på 100x läsprestandan är ju dumsnålt kan jag tycka.
<Barre> bamsefar: kan vara så :) men om behovet är 5000IOPS så tycker jag det är dumt att lägga ner 2xpengarna för 500 000IOPS bara för att det går
<OrangeCat> IOPS?
<Barre> Input Output Per Second
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi har en DL360G5 idag, med 4x10krpm sas-diskar, den går på knäna.
<OrangeCat> Enligt Datormagazins stora test är många SSD-diskar otroligt dåliga.
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Jasså?
<OrangeCat> Den tidningen är dock ett antal månader gammal nu.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: beror på vad man mätar, men skrivbordsdiskar är sådär
<OrangeCat> Men SÅ snabbt går det väl inte.
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, det är ingen massiv raid precis
<OrangeCat> Menar du att SSD används i seriösa servrar redan?
<bamsefar> Barre: Och det är ju 4xsas-diskar eller 4xssd som valet står mellan.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: 100 ggr IOPS är fortfarande 100 ggr snabbar på last som kräver mycke IOPS
<HeMan> OrangeCat: jepp, och i SAN
<OrangeCat> Det känns ju som om SSD är perfekt för laptops...
<Barre> OrangeCat: en 15krpm SAS disk leverar ca: 180 IOPS, en SSD levererar kanske 5000->7500 iops
<larsemil> jag kan leverera woops.
<larsemil> som i woops i did it again
<larsemil> i played with your heart
<HeMan> och en 15 krpm SAS-disk är varken billig eller stor...
<larsemil> im stuck in the game
<HeMan> larsemil: eller en OOPS kanske?
<larsemil> oh baby baby
<larsemil> nej.
<larsemil> en woops
<HeMan> larsemil: eller whoop whoop sound of the police?
<larsemil> nej, det kan jag inte heller leverera. bara brittan
<HeMan> larsemil: britta spjut ftw!
<kodein> larsemil: goldie lookin' chain?
<kodein> guns don't kill people, rappers do
<HeMan> people don't kill SAN's, HPC does!
<HeMan> våran storage-server blev flyttad från SAN-diskarna förra veckan för vi skapade så mycke söktider för alla andra...
<HeMan> *från SSD-diskarna i SAN'et
<larsemil> HeMan: ditt jobb skulle jag vilja göra studiebesök på
<bamsefar> larsemil: Äh, det är bara en orgie i supermicroservrar. ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<Barre> HeMan: way to go! Du behöver en VSP till!!!
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag gillar orgier, oavsett sort!
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre: VSP?
<HeMan> Barre: vi försökte overtyga våra chefer det, men dom tyckte det blev liiite dyrt
<Barre> bamsefar: Virtual Storage Platform.... min nya bebis :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej?
<larsemil> bamsefar: en orgie låter ju roligare än ett stökigt kontor som var vad du kunde komma med. :D
<HeMan> Barre: planen nu är att stuva om bland dom Viking-SSD'er vi har och stoppa in 8 st 400 GB-diskar i en maskin
<Barre> HeMan: det är inte dyrt, kanske är det mycket pengar... men inte dyrt... En VSP kostar cirka hälften så mycket som den är värd, alltså billig ;)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> bamsefar: en lagringsplattform från HDS
<larsemil> säljaren
<bamsefar> Barre: Ah, du hade bytt jobb va?
<larsemil> Barre changes nick to säljaren
<HeMan> Barre: man skulle kunna gissa att du jobbar som säljstöd...
<Barre> heheh..... kanske det kanske
<HeMan> Barre: Sälj-Arne!
<HeMan> anagram ftw!
<HeMan> hehehe, google har bra nörd-skämt!
<HeMan> sök på anagram...
<bamsefar> Haha
<kodein> anna gram?
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, 26/4 är första dagen på nya jobbet
<bamsefar> Barre: Fancy
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi kör ju lite SSD idag, i produktion.
<bamsefar> funkar rätt bra. :)
<Barre> ja, SSD börjar så smått att leta sig in på fler och fler ställen nu..
<HeMan> jag körde med SSD i en brandvägg runt 2001
<HeMan> ett 128 MB CF-kort i en CF->IDE-adapter...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det jag jobbar med är oändligt perfekt för SSD. :)
<HeMan> fick inte igång DMA på den så den var grundligt långsam
<OrangeCat> DMA... IRQ...
<OrangeCat> Mardrömsskit från DOS-tiden.
<OrangeCat> Som inte ens verkade vettigt konstruerat.
<OrangeCat> Mycket märkligt att spel för konsumenter/barn bad en välja olika obskyra nummer. Att den inte kunde välja själv.
<chees> hejnån som är kunnig på gimp?
<OrangeCat> GIMP är bara Photoshops bitch.
<HeMan> Photoshop finns ju inte till Linux
<OrangeCat> Ba' fatt de vet att bara snålisar använder Linux.
<OrangeCat> Finns väl inget CAD heller.
<OrangeCat> Kanske något öppet sås.
<OrangeCat> Som säkert har ett horribelt UI.
<HeMan> jag har inte kört Windows sedan förra årtusendet...
<dagon_> OrangeCat är en MS-promoter ser jag
<dagon_> jag läste om ett CAD-program i senaste Linux Format tror jag
<HeMan> hehe, 114 GB i cache just nu, max har varit 132 GB...
<dagon_> fina grejer
<HeMan> den har fler gånger haft mer än 1 GB/s i snitt över 5 minuter på nät-trafik
<HeMan> * 1 Gb/s
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad för cache?
<daggen> Hej. Någon av er som har bra koll på Grub ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: vanlig RAM
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ajo, men vad cachar du? Och What, 130GB RAM? :O
<HeMan> bamsefar: 144 GB RAM
<bamsefar> Sweet
<OrangeCat> Bortskämda ungar här inne...
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Jasså?
<OrangeCat> Tusen miljarder pixlar i Counter-Strike?
<OrangeCat> Mm.
<daggen> får inte grub att boota på sdb men sdc går (men den disken skall bort), http://daggen.homeunix.org/filer/results.txt
<HeMan> OrangeCat: nu är det ingen unge som har den maskinen utan ett stort företag som har den som fileserver till deras HPC-miljö
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> I dagens avsnitt av #ubuntu-se: HeMan slår näven i bordet
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det tror jag inte en sekund på, det är dina ungars dator de har och spelar sims på!
<HeMan> bamsefar: nästan, det har vi 512 GB-maskinen till
<HeMan> bamsefar: klart ungarna ska ha 48 cores till sims!
<dagon_> självklart
<dagon_> "allt för barnen!"
<dagon_> "barnen är vår framtid"
<dagon_> om vi ger dem vad de vill ha nu kanske de är snälla mot oss när vi är gamla
<bamsefar> HeMan: SÃ¥ klart!
<HeMan> fast jag är rätt så restriktiv med barnens datortid
<Barre> Inte nu barn, pappa leker?
<Barre> nått sånt HeMan ?
<Barre> ;P
<HeMan> och när dom får egna datorer så blir det bara tunna klienter med väl utvalda applikationer på och en riktigt snålställd proxy
<dagon_> "pappa ska bara döda den fula gubben här..."
<HeMan> Barre: ungefär
<larsemil> webbdagarna live!: http://internetworld.idg.se/
<OrangeCat> HeMan: HPC?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: High Performance Computing, beräkningskluster
<HeMan> OrangeCat: så det sitter ca 400 maskiner och räknar på olika simuleringar med den som fileserver
<bamsefar> HeMan: Löjligt!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Varför ska man räkna på saker?
<HeMan> bamsefar: visst är det!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Minst!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du får fota lite! ;)
<HeMan> jag fick förresten höra att F1-stallen har begränsning på hur mycke simuleringar man får göra på en bil...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jasså?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har ni nåt F1-stall som kund? ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: ne tyvärr
<bamsefar> Trist
<HeMan> bamsefar: men en som konsultar här är från Platform och dom har i alla fall två F1-stall som kunder
<Barre> lag mötte lassie
<Barre> s/lag/jag/
<HeMan> lag nötte lastbil kanske?
<dagon_> lassie mötte lastbil
<bamsefar> HeMan: Platform?
<HeMan> bamsefar: som gör kösystemet LSF
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> HeMan: JAg förstår mig inte på sånna beräkningsgrejer. ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: du får väl hålla dig till enkla BGP-prylar då! :)
<Barre> det är en viss typ människor som jobbar med HPC, de flesta har vit rock, stordator puckel(d.v.s krum rygg), hår i öronen och allmänt asociala ;P
<HeMan> Barre: åsså finns det HeMan; stark, vacker och trevlig!
<bamsefar> Haha
<HeMan> Barre: och ödmjuk!
<Barre> HeMan: och ödmjuk
<Barre> ahhahah
<HeMan> hahaha'
<bamsefar> HeMan: Content är skoj!
<bamsefar> :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du kommit upp dig från lager 3?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag meckar ju inte så sjukt mycket nät, jag bara råkar tycka bra om det. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: som jag då, jag meckar mest nät hemma
<Barre> lager 3.. det är ju nästan så högt man kan komma jue!
<Barre> finns ju bara fyra lager...
<bamsefar> Barre: Nä, 8, enl. OSI.
<HeMan> Barre: om man inte räknar ekonomiska och politiska lagren
<Barre> physical -> data link -> Network -> Common servives -> Protocol Mapping = fyra lager
<Barre> Fibre Channel FTW!
<Barre> (om man börjar räkna med layer-0 that is)
<Barre> O.o
<bamsefar> Hahaha :D
<HeMan> Barre: ah! jag fick det till fem...
<Barre> men vem jobbar med Layer-0... oGG gör det, men sen vet jag inga fler ;)
<HeMan> hemma måste jag jobba lite med lager 1 (OSi-modellen)
<Barre> jag hyrde in personal för kabeldragning hemma... mycket bra investering för jag fullkommligt HATAR kabeldragning... patchning kan jag sträcka mig till i.o.f.s.
<bamsefar> Barre: Var det dyrt?
<Barre> bamsefar: nä... hälften så mycket som det var värt ;)
<bamsefar> :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag har lite dåligt förtroende för kabeldragare, har hört för mycke historier...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Kör du supermicros "IPMI med webserver och KVM-stöd" ?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det finns bra sådana.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo
<bamsefar> HeMan: Funkar bra?
<Barre> bamsefar: de tog 470:-/h ex.moms före rotavdrag
<Barre> jag hade redan materialet.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jovars, men det är nån java-pryl som laddas ner och körs med javaws
<bamsefar> HeMan: För KVM:en?
<HeMan> bamsefar: och man får hålla koll så proxy-installningar och sånt blir bra
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo
<bamsefar> Så är ju även iLO, och det funkar ju ganska bra faktiskt.
<HeMan> bamsefar: men väl igång och ansluten funkar det riktigt bra
<bamsefar> Sweet
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ kanske man ska orka koppla in det. ;)
<Barre> HeMan: oavsätt vad de hade gjort för tokigheter så är det ingenting motsvarande de tokigheter jag själv skulle gjort, för jag HATAR kabeldragning ;)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Fett jobbigt att det blir så sjukt mycket kablar bara. ;)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Finns det bra tools för att confa ip etc innifrån OS?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det finns det
<bamsefar> Cool
<HeMan> bamsefar: men vissa saker finns inte i standarden så man får tex köra ipmitool raw
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej?
<HeMan> bamsefar: tex byta vilken fysisk port ipmi't sitter på
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men det är bara openipmi man behöver eller?
<HeMan> bamsefar: openmpi eller ipmitool
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Inga vendor-specific tools, det är ju gött. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: precis
<HeMan> bamsefar: freeipmi kan skjuta ipmi-kommandon i bulk så man kan dra igång en bunt rack på en gång!
<bamsefar> Det kan ju inte HP stoltsera med direkt.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har inte riktigt det problemet. ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: man kan även stänga av en bunt rack på en gång!
<bamsefar> HeMan: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/switches/ps9441/ps11541/data_sheet_c78-651097.html <-- Nåt för dig? ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi skrämde han som är ansvarig för datorhallarna en dag genom att stänga alla datorer på en gång
<bamsefar> Haha, elakt :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: och han råkade vara där i något annat ärende...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Poppis att starta alla när nån står bakom också!
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det där var väl bara en trött 10 Gb/s switch?
<bamsefar> HeMan: 64x10GbE på 1U?
<HeMan> bamsefar: trött! allt under 40 Gb/s är bara starthjälp!
<HeMan> bamsefar: :)
<bamsefar> Haha
<HeMan> bamsefar: det var iofs rätt hög täthet på den
<HeMan> bamsefar: IB-switcharna har 36 st 40 Gb/s portar
<bamsefar> Ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: och det är inbyggt i IB-protokollet att man kan last-dela genom att ha flera vägar så man kan bygga rätt snygga lösningar med bara 36-portsswitchar
<bamsefar> HeMan: Fancy
<bamsefar> HeMan: MEn är inte ib svindyrt?
<HeMan> bamsefar: en 36 port switch kostar ca 100 kkr
<bamsefar> Ok, inte så farligt ju.
<HeMan> bamsefar: och IB-kort kostar ca 5 kkr
<bamsefar> Vem gör sådana?
<HeMan> bamsefar: mellanox tex
<bamsefar> Ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: det som är lite tråkigt är att dom inte kör IP
<HeMan> bamsefar: man kan köra IP-over-IB men då får man bara ca 15 Gb/s
<bamsefar> Okej
<Barre> ehhh... enklaste sättet att få tbx raderade file? :-/
<Barre> råkade skriva rm /tmp/test/ *
<larsemil> Barre: man kan anlita en lagringsexpert så händer sånt aldrig
<larsemil> hahaha
<larsemil> 1. avmontera volymen
<larsemil> 2. ta kopia på den
<larsemil> 3. scrapa filerna från kopian
<larsemil> 4. var glad
<Barre> *suck*
<bamsefar> Barre: Klant!
<larsemil> jag har gjort exakt samma sak en gång
<kodein> jag har bara gjort rm .* :)
<larsemil> 10 minuter efter jag var klar med en hemlabb som var typ två dygns kodning
<larsemil> skrev om den, och den här gången blev det både mycket smidigare samt mycket mycket fortare gjort.
<larsemil> skriva om kod är det bästa man kan göra.
<Barre> mmm.... den viktigaste filen har jag dock öppen (jag exekverar ett pythonscript) i en screen. Borde inte den finnas intakt någonstans?
<Barre> i minnet eller nått....
 * Barre slår sig själv på huvudet med en bok
<Barre> nej... det hade jag inte :(
<bamsefar> Barre: Thank god for backups!
<Barre> men... feckers!!!!!
<larsemil> bamsefar: +1
<larsemil> jag lider med dig barre.
<larsemil> Barre: scp storageserver:/home/barre/* ./
<larsemil> eller backupserver
<tobier> på tal om backup, jag tror inte tt jag backupa mitt backupscript :(
<Barre> larsemil: helgens arbete (lördag->idag) är borta
<Barre> om jag bara hade commitat skiten
<larsemil> nej är det är det garmr!?
<larsemil> okej då ska jag sluta retas.
<larsemil> men du borde ju kunna scrapa fram filerna
<tobier> Barre: kör git, och committa ofta
<Barre> hälften rätt... jag kör git, men....
<tobier> Barre: jag commitar minst en gång per arbetssession
<Barre> det hjälper dock inte mig i denna situatino O.o
<tobier> hade du commitat ;)
<larsemil> Barre: hur stor partition?
<larsemil> Barre: filerna ligger ju där, är bara metadatat i filsystemets journal som är borta. vilket betyder att det går att återskapa. :)
<_sara_> bara varit shopping för att få lite kaffe och de hade inga lock på kaffet... människor stjäl faktiskt burkar av kaffe!! lmao
<Barre> larsemil: det är inte mycket data, men det är kanske 300-700 rader pythonkod :'(
<Barre> larsemil: kan inte avmontera, busy och jag har inte fysisk access till maskinen........ det suger helt enkelt...
<larsemil> ja verkligen. verkligen verkligen
<Barre> whohoooooo..... jag hade vist commitat några filer *pust*
<bamsefar> :)
<larsemil> 3 days ago!
<larsemil> nu lunch!
<Barre> larsemil: jag hade inte puchat de filerna, bara commitat..
<bamsefar> Ouch
<realubot> Nu frukost.
<tobier> Barre: men, om filer är commitade så kan du få tillbaka dom?
<Barre> tobier: jo, men inte alla
<Barre> jag kom inte ihåg att jag commitat nått..
<Barre> jaja... det blir till att börja om från början ialla fall, det är bara skräp jag får tbx...
<Barre> jag har ialla fall lärt mig en sak. Min backup på denna volym inte är tillräcklig...
<tobier> Barre: aah, ja då är det lite kört :/
<tobier> börja nu med att commita oftare
<tobier> :)
<realubot> Backup is the shit.
<realubot> Kaffa nu.
<dagon_> nu hände något historiskt
<larsemil> dagon_: ?
<larsemil> Barre: trigga auto commit varje gång du sparar en fil
<Barre> larsemil: hur gör man det? och varför är test.db med i repositoriet?
<Barre> wtf... en clon är ju över 5MB redan :)
<larsemil> Barre: för jag har inte tagit bort den.
<larsemil> Barre: är väl en del metadata för git
<Barre> sant
<larsemil> Barre: ingen aning. i vim kan man ju skapa egna kommandon typ. vet inte vad du kodar i
<larsemil> Barre: tror knappat såsen är 5mb redan.
<Barre> larsemil: inte såsen nej.. jo det är vim, men kan inte direkt påstå att jag är en vimmaster
<larsemil> inte jag heller.
<larsemil> men har i någon vimconfig så att om jag öppnade en fil som ägs av root utan sudo så kunde jag skriva w!! så fick jag skriva sudopswd och sen sparade den filen på som den skulle istället för att gå ur, ändra och in igen
<OrangeCat> Jag fattar inte hur man skriver ett program som visserligen kräver en extremt snabb superdator, men som faktiskt KLARAR AV att simulera avancerade saker.
<OrangeCat> Tydligen har man sedan typ 1950-talet använt datorer för att mata in avancerade ekvationer och de har spottat ut nummer som man aldrig skulle kunnat räkna ut för hand.
<OrangeCat> Antar att sådana program inte är typ PHP-skript utan kompilerade för att vara så snabba som möjligt?
<larsemil> jag har skrivit ett script i php som tog ~10 minuter att köra. det räknade ut ett matematiskt problem. på en superdator hade det tagit mycket mindre tid.
<larsemil> förstår inte frågan
<OrangeCat> Om man ändå har en superdator bör man väl köra det snabbaste som går?
<OrangeCat> Jag har PHP-skript som tar flera timmar att köra. Ibland 8-12.
<Barre> inget är omöjligt, det som sägs vara omöjligt tar bara lite längre tid.
<OrangeCat> Fast de kontaktar hela tiden en databas.
<larsemil> men frågan är ju i en kod VAD som tar lång tid att göra.
<larsemil> om det är ren beräkning så är ju en superdator mycket vettigare att använda, fler cpucykler att tillgå == bra.
<larsemil> men om flaskhalsen är t.ex sega diskar, då ringer man barre. om det är något annat som skapar flaskhals så åtgärdar man det.
<larsemil> men superdatorer är ju grymma för den mängd cpu och ram de har
<OrangeCat> Ringer barre?
<larsemil> ja. Barre
<Barre> OrangeCat: han larvara sig bara :)
<OrangeCat> Antar att superdatorer har bra disk-I/O också.
<Barre> inte nödvändigtvis
<larsemil> OrangeCat: Barre säljer superhårddiskar
<larsemil> eller driftar
<OrangeCat> Jag behöver bättre I/O.
<OrangeCat> Fast den servern står i utlandet och leasas, så det är omöjligt.
<OrangeCat> Det suger.
<OrangeCat> Står alltid CPU och RAM, men aldrig I/O.
<OrangeCat> I/O verkar mycket mer viktigt än CPU.
<OrangeCat> Känns ibland som om en snabb hårddisk på en Pentium 2 400 MHz är bättre server än en sunk-HDD i en Intel Dual Core Pro Deluxe 4 GHz.
<larsemil> det kan man tro
<larsemil> men icke
<Barre> larsemil: http://vim.runpaint.org/extending/integrating-vim-with-git/ tror detta är "good enough" för mig :)
<larsemil> Barre: öjj grymt!
<larsemil> Barre: fast ska jag vara ärlig så skriver jag all min php i netbeans numera. älskar den iden
<larsemil> IDE'n
<Barre> larsemil: 1: det är inte php, det är python ;)  2: Testade att commita och push (README Filen) och det fungerade utmärkt
<OrangeCat> Nätbönor.
<OrangeCat> Alla använder en massa skumt skit.
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte grejen.
<OrangeCat> Fattar noll om världen.
<OrangeCat> Alla är bara skumma typer som gör skumma grejer.
<larsemil> Barre: absolut, har inte hittat någon bra plugin för python till netbeans så vim är också mitt weapon of choice
<realubot> Unde rtiden ni har suttit här och sovit så har jag hjälpt folk i ubuntu-forumet.
<larsemil> och jag har kodat färdigt min wordpress plugin
<larsemil> provar på lunch igen då
<realubot> WordPRess-plugin?
<dagon_> larsemil: jag startade skrivaren. det händer typ 2 gånger om året
<dagon_> om ens det
<realubot> Mail is the shit.
<realubot> Mail är något av det bästa med Internet.
<realubot> OrangeCat: iotop
<realubot> OrangeCat: Är det något för dig?
<realubot> OrangeCat: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/iotop-simple-top-like-io-monitor.html
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har testat: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firessh/
<realubot> ?
<larsemil> realubot: en plugin till wordpress vettu la änna
<realubot> larsemil: Ja, men vad gör den?
<tobier> fan, corned beef-macka är gott!
<tobier> mums mums
<larsemil> realubot: http://larsemil.se/en-ny-slider/
<coobra> larsemil: <3
<larsemil> fan nu börjar det bli jobbigt. blev inbjuden att vara med och koda på ett rymdspel också. GRR!
<tobier> larsemil: open source?
<larsemil> mm
<larsemil> finns inte nog många timmar på dygnet att koda på!
<tobier> larsemil: link?
<HeMan> larsemil: så går det när man är bäst!
<larsemil> tobier: det finns inte ännu
<tobier> larsemil: ah
<larsemil> HeMan: antar det. har inte vant mig ännu, du har ju några års erfarenhet
<tobier> larsemil: vad för sorts rymdspel?
<larsemil> tobier: och det är lite det som är charmen, att bygga från grunden
 * realubot håller utkik efter demon...
 * tobier håller utkik efter git/svn/nånting repo!
 * HeMan håller utkik efter fler timmar per dygn
<tobier> man får helt enkelt sluta sova
<tobier> jag skulle gärna hålla på med något open source-project
<tobier> svårt att finna tid dock
<realubot> Säg upp er!
<tobier> realubot: jag jobbar inte. eller ja, inte heltid
<tobier> realubot: men plugg!
<realubot> tobier: Vad pluggar du?
<cHarNe2_> larsemil: skriver att i emacs, det jag saknar är ett bättre sätt att hålla reda på classe, funktioner mm. det är det ända jag saknar i emacs
<realubot> Företagen vill ha ingenjörer. Dom värderar 3-5 års universitetsutbildning som 1 års arbetslivserfarenhet.
<tobier> realubot: datateknik
<tobier> realubot: civing
<larsemil> tobier: how mad are your c++ ninja skills?
<realubot> tobier: Det är seriöst. Vilken högskola?
<tobier> larsemil: jag har gått en kurs C++ :P
<tobier> realubot: KTH
<realubot> Tekniska högskolor skiter i c++. Dom kör Java stenhårt.
<tobier> realubot: nja, man lär sig det i programmersintrokursen
<tobier> jag kodar det mesta i C
<realubot> tobier: Seriöst. Vad ska du bli när du blir lika stor som realubot?
<tobier> realubot: haxx0r!
 * realubot täpper till hål i brandväggen.
<HeMan> jag hoppas att jag aldrig blir lika stor som realubot, jag vill sitta i mitt hörn och var mild och ödmjuk hela livet!
<tobier> realubot: inte sån haxx0r
<larsemil> HeMan: +1
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, om du skärper dig lite så kanske...
<tobier> vill någon skriva klart min kandidatuppsats? jag börjar bli lite trött i huvudet/fingrarna
<tobier> ;)
<larsemil> tobier: sure!
<Kimmen> riktiga män kodar assembler =P
<larsemil> jag har en jättestor deadline på fredag, hinner nog din uppsats och göra färdigt innan det.
<larsemil> du kodein
<realubot> HeMan: Läste fel. Jag trodde du ville bli lika stor som realubot. Nej, om du bara ska sitta i ett hörn så är det bäst att du inte satsar på en realubot-karriär.
<realubot> tobier: Har ni en realubot-inriktning på KTH?
<tobier> realubot: nein!
<kodein> larsemil: ja?
<larsemil> kodein: vart tog kimJ vägen?
<larsemil> #windows ?
<kodein> ingen aning
<kodein> skulle jag veta?
<larsemil> ja
<realubot> Jag tror jag gifter mig med Rihanna istället för att bli haxxor.
<kodein> realubot: bli hemmaman?
<realubot> kodein: Ja, det luter åt det.
<realubot> *lutar
<HeMan> kool, NFC verkar bli av!
<HeMan> rättare sagt, NFC-betalningar
<HeMan> NFC finns redan
<realubot> Near Field Communication
<realubot> Google ska ju satsa på det.
<tobier> National Football Conference?
<realubot> Det är klart det blir av.
<HeMan> hoppas det blir större än Orkut eller Wave... :)
<kodein> no fucking clue.
<realubot> HeMan: Antar att du snackar om Swedroids blogg: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703576204576226722412152678.html
<kodein> wsj != swedroid?
<HeMan> realubot: jo swedroid, http://www.swedroid.se/betalning-med-near-field-communication-nfc-allt-narmare/
<realubot> Länken till wsj finns i ett blogginlägg på Swedroid.
<realubot> kodein:
<tobier> har någon använt en Samsung Galaxy Ace?
<tobier> jag funderar på att skaffa en nämligen
<kodein> nexus s har ju iaf redan rfidläsning osv, så det är ju bra
<kodein> man kan läsa mifare med den :)
<realubot> tobier: Varför inte Nexus S?
<HeMan> bamsefar: kollade lite mer på switchen du skickade länk om
<kodein> fast tydligen laddar just den länken dåligt
<tobier> realubot: dyr
<HeMan> bamsefar: den har 40GBASE-moduler
<kodein> trots att jag varit inne på wsj tidigare idag
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jo
<tobier> realubot: jag vill köpa direkt, inget abonnemang
<realubot> Jag tror att NFC blir av. Google kommer tjäna enorma pengar om vi går från betalterminaler till att pröjsa med mobiler.
<realubot> kodein: Jag kom in på den direkt.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det där är ju det nya typ.
<realubot> Google Inc. is teaming up with MasterCard Inc. and Citigroup Inc. to embed technology in Android mobile devices that would allow consumers to make purchases by waving their smartphones in front of a small reader at the checkout counter, according to people familiar with the matter.
<OrangeCat> SweDroid SverigeDemokraterna.
<larsemil> realubot: är det där en nyhet?
<larsemil> OrangeCat: ?
<OrangeCat> Bojkotta allt som Google gör. Allt de rör vid blir skit och ondskefullt.
<OrangeCat> De låtsas vara public service.
<larsemil> OrangeCat: vad är de bättre alternativen när man vill ha en smartphone?
<OrangeCat> Men bara samlar in information om allt och alla.
<OrangeCat> larsemil: Vet inte vad du menar med det då Google väl inte gör telefoner?
<Kimmen> alternativet till smartphone är ju en dumbphone
<realubot> OrangeCat: Google Nexus S?
<larsemil> OrangeCat: nej men de gör världens mest använda OS för smartphones
<HeMan> larsemil: OrangeCat är inte intresserad av konstruktiva saker, han orera mest en massa svammel
<larsemil> HeMan: ah okej
<OrangeCat> ...
<tobier> OrangeCat: dissa inte Google, dom gör http://golang.org
<larsemil> tobier: usch!
<larsemil> :D
<tobier> larsemil: jag skriver min kandidatuppsats om det, jag gillar det!
<realubot> tobier: Vad skriver du om då?
<OrangeCat> Allt Google gör luktar unket under den polerade ytan som lovar guld och gröna skogar.
<tobier> realubot: typ en utvärdering av Go
<Kimmen> tycker också man bör se upp med google
<OrangeCat> Tror ni verkligen att Google ger bort reCAPTCHA, hostar jQuery och låter er skicka gratis SMS utan att få något tillbaka?
<larsemil> tobier: haha okej. http://www.0x539.se/category/google-go/ min polare pillar en del med det också
<realubot> tobier: Vad är Go?
<larsemil> realubot: ett programmeringsspråk
<tobier> realubot: http://golang.org
<realubot> Never heard of.
<kodein> OrangeCat: de får ju visa oss reklam
<larsemil> OrangeCat: tror du facebook gör vad de gör utan att få något tillbaka? tror du att pingstkyrkan bjuder på bullar utan att få något tillbaka?
<Kimmen> och samla in info om alla våra vanor som de potentiellt kan göra mycket fuffens med, tack google
<larsemil> självklart.
<tobier> Kimmen: men du litar på din ISP?
<larsemil> OrangeCat Kimmen använder ni google?
<larsemil> OrangeCat Kimmen använder ni google, sökmotorn?
<HeMan> jag kör ett eget internet hemma, helt frånkopplat från allt och alla
<Kimmen> klart jag inte litar på min ISP och ja jag använder google
<HeMan> skitbra, inga intrång, inga problem med att lita på källor
<larsemil> Kimmen: där samlar de in mest information skulle jag tro
<tobier> HeMan: tack för att vi får vara med på ditt internet!
<larsemil> HeMan: ha jag har en burk på ditt internet!
<tobier> OrangeCat: använder du ingen search alls?
<HeMan> tobier: nope, du är inte med på mitt internet
<HeMan> tobier: det är bara jag som är där!
<tobier> HeMan: :O
<HeMan> larsemil: nix, inga andras burkar på mitt internet
<tobier> HeMan: hur kommunicerar vi då?
<HeMan> tobier: inte via mitt internet i alla fall
<Kimmen> vill bara poängtera att det kan vara bra att ha i åtanke vad man ger bort gratis =)
<HeMan> tobier: för att minimera alla risker så är det enbart en kabel!
<realubot> Internetworks
<HeMan> tobier: inga datorer, inga användare, inga routrar
<realubot> inter = mellan
<realubot> Internetworks = mellan nätverk = Internet
<tobier> interblag = mellanblag
<tobier> I heard about it on the interblag!
<HeMan> interbladder = mellan, umm, magar... :)
<tobier> fast jag föredrar bloggoblag
<larsemil> jag älskar google.
<Kimmen> mellan blåsor
<Kimmen> förstod det
<larsemil> men jag är väldigt kritisk till vad de gör
<larsemil> och en foliehatt utan dess like
<Kimmen> märks inte
<tobier> episkt, en webbsida spottade ut java exception på mig
<larsemil> Kimmen: vad har jag sagt som är så väldigt pro-google?
<larsemil> förutom nu att jag älskade dem
<larsemil> förutom det.
<larsemil> tell me
<Kimmen> inget direkt men har inte märkt av att du kritiserat google =)
<larsemil> av alla fyra dagar du varit i kanalen?
<Kimmen> jepp
<tobier> larsemil: +5
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är ju bara 48+4 portar på switchen
<bamsefar> HeMan: Japp
<HeMan> bamsefar: var kom 64 från?
<larsemil> Kimmen: men dåså.
<larsemil> Kimmen: you have me all figured out there boy
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du kan köra 4x10GE på 40G-portarna. :)
<Kimmen> har jag absolut inte men jag menade att jag inte märkt av att du kritiserar google
<HeMan> bamsefar: men då måste man ha adapter mellan 40G och 10G?
<HeMan> bamsefar: så då blir det väl större än 1U?
<tobier> fniss http://m.xkcd.com/859/
<HeMan> tobier: bannade dig!
<HeMan> tobier: )
<HeMan> tobier: så! :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: I don't know ;)
<tobier> HeMan: >_>
<HeMan> tobier: intressant, det är nästan en fysisk spänning inne i huvudet nu!
<tobier> HeMan: I know, right!
<larsemil> tobier: är du intresserad av att vara med så häng i #esec
<tobier> larsemil: rymdspelet?
<HeMan> i jymden kan ingen höra dig gråta!
<larsemil> HeMan: bra film! riktigt bra film
<larsemil> och hon är så jävla snygg hon med leendet
<HeMan> larsemil: jag tänkte mer på Kpt Klänning i Percy Tårar
<larsemil> ah och jag på i rymden finns inga känslor
<larsemil> så tokigt det kan bli!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag HOPPAS att du har sett den på headweb!
<HeMan> bamsefar: justja, kan man använda headweb direkt från XBMC?
<larsemil> bamsefar: nixx
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag såg den på bio.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vafan
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nej, men från boxee och plex.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<bamsefar> HeMan: Sugen på att koda plugin? ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: och från webben va?
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag driver en egen bio på fritiden med en förening, så jag ser mina filmer där helst. :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag väntar ju på dom där extra timmarna på dygnet
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag är en sån där besökare som är inne och vänder på eran hemsida
<bamsefar> HeMan: Web, Boxee, Plex, PS3 just nu typ.
<HeMan> bamsefar: direkt dom kommer ska jag koda en XBMC-plugin för headweb!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Äh, du får offra lite sömn bara!
<HeMan> bamsefar: ännu mer? snart är jag nere på negativt antal sovtimmar per dygn...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad gör du annars då? Borde ju finnas tid mellan du slutar jobba och då du går och lägger dig.
<larsemil> bamsefar: barn.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jepp, barn
<larsemil> han gör barn
<bamsefar> larsemil: Är det inte amish-folk som håller på med barn raising?
<HeMan> bamsefar: dom roar sig med att norpa timmar även efter dom gått och lagt sig
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du håller ju på med data och sånt, du kan ju inte vara amish
<larsemil> HeMan: sover de inte? :D
<HeMan> larsemil: ibland
<HeMan> larsemil: det går i vågor, just nu turas dom om att väcka oss
<tobier> usch, barn
<larsemil> HeMan: vi är lyckligt lottade, bebis sover 13 timmar i sträck varje natt nästan, och grabben går upp och kissar själv om det behövs.. fast det vill du väl kanske inte höra. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: :-/
<HeMan> larsemil: fast vi har haft det så bra
<HeMan> larsemil: det har tagit 5 min att lägga alla och dom sovit fram till 6.30 helt utan att dom väckt oss
<larsemil> hoppas mitt håller sig då
<larsemil> eppar peppar
<OrangeCat> larsemil: Egen bio?
<OrangeCat> Filmrullar och grejer?
<OrangeCat> Eller modern projektor kopplad till PC?
<larsemil> OrangeCat: iogt-nto där jag är orförande driver en bio. filmrullar och grejer.
<HeMan> hmm, deltaco har Cat6 för utomhusbruk!
<HeMan> man kanske måste ha kabel till förrådet med!
<kodein> känns ju vettigare än det man brukar göra, köra inomhuskabel mellan taknockarna
<bamsefar> HeMan: Fiber!
<OrangeCat> "Ja' sa': ja' e' me', i I-O-G-T, han sa': 'oj, de' va' väääldans!'"
<HeMan> kodein: så kallad gerilla-kabel!
 * OrangeCat är mästaren av instant obskyra references.
<OrangeCat> *referenser
<larsemil> ja den reaktionen får man aldrig annars. :D
<OrangeCat> Från låten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d-jU0Kl77Q
<kodein> ja, för nationalteatern är ju jätteobskyra?
<OrangeCat> Japp.
<kodein> lägg av
<OrangeCat> Idag?
<OrangeCat> Kanske inte på 1970-talet.
<larsemil> idag är de ju mer mysiga och folkkära än någonsin
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<kodein> med tanke på att hans mosesson är i tv typ varje vecka, så...
<HeMan> bamsefar: har inte kommit dit än...
<OrangeCat> Är det ICA-snubben?
<kodein> ja
<OrangeCat> Hyperkapitalist. :/
<kodein> vadå? typ alla i nationalteatern är ju sellouts.
<OrangeCat> Jag har fått för mig att endast en person var med hela tiden.
<OrangeCat> Och att resten byttes ut hela tiden.
<OrangeCat> Jag "känner bara igen" en manlig och en kvinnlig röst i låtarna.
<realubot> HeMan: Länk till den kabeln?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Larvigt!
<realubot> Hu rklarar den blixtnedslag?
<bamsefar> Så kan du köra 16CWDM-kanaler på den..
<OrangeCat> Eeeeeeeh... jag kunde ha SVURIT vid att Jörgen Städje idag publicerat en lång artikel idag på IDG.se ang. alla fel som dagens journalister gör. Jag är 99% säker. Men nu är den spårlöst borta. Har den censurerats av alla klantarslen på IDG som artikeln tycktes rikta sig mot månne?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Låter som en intressant artikel annars. Säg till om du hittar den.
<OrangeCat> Den var bra och hade en massa medhållande kommentarer som nämnde att IDG är fullt med faktafel.
 * Barre är uppfödd på Kåldolmar & Kalsipper
<OrangeCat> "Priskriget tär på hemelektronikkedjan Siba. Förra året landade förlusten på nästan 45 miljoner kronor."
<OrangeCat> "Såväl Media Markt som Elgiganten gör förluster i 300–miljonersklassen."
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> Är jag helt åt helvete dum i huvudet, eller... driver de företag på fel sätt?
<OrangeCat> Man kan väl inte gå BACK?
<tobier> OrangeCat: om man är dålig så kan man
<OrangeCat> Känns ytterst genant om de precis går runt med att betala alla avgifter och skatter och löner.
<virtuald> orangecat: mediamarkt är väl rätt så nyetablerade i sverige, siba är ett skitföretag :)
<OrangeCat> Elgiganten också...
<virtuald> ah
<OrangeCat> Hur kan man motivera att man förlorar pengar på att sälja varor?
<cHarNe2_> inet och alina <3
<virtuald> socialism? :p
<OrangeCat> Jag tycker inte ens att det är billiga priser när jag går runt i deras butiker.
<virtuald> nej
<cHarNe2_> om du springer då?
<OrangeCat> Jag tycks vara den ende som tycker att det är helt overkligt att de går back och fortsätter...
<Kimmen> men samtidigt lägger de kanske inte ner en rikstäckande elkedja första året de går back
<virtuald> är det första året de går back då?
<virtuald> är förlusterna stora i förhållande till deras omsättningar?
<OrangeCat> Vet inte... tycker jag hört det där ett bra tag.
<Kimmen> säkert inte men jag antar att de försöker vända trenden
<OrangeCat> virtuald: ? Förlust är förlust... 300 mille i minus är ju 300 mille i minus.
<OrangeCat> De tycks driva sina företag som regeringen driver Sverige.
<OrangeCat> Stadsskulden bara växer och de sprutar ut pengar på allt möjligt vansinne istället för att försöka bli självständiga.
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> orangecat: men alltså göran blev ju självständig :D
<OrangeCat> Finns ingen plats för någon annan där han står.
<Barre> larsemil: en sak är bra ialla fall, koden blir MYCKET renare nu :)
<larsemil> brukar bli så
<larsemil> alltså jag måste vara sjukt kändis i ryssland, ni har ingen aning om hur många förfrågningar jag får därifrån på icq!
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag med
<Philip5> larsemil: samma här
<kodein> jag ser ju elgiganten som ett bättre företag än fjk-Siba iaf.
<kodein> larsemil: oj, jag fick också, sen orkade jag inte längre och tog bort icq-transporten från mitt jabberkonto
<kodein> sen slutade jag logga in på jabber...
<larsemil> haha ett spam av det lite ovanligare slaget:
<larsemil> I am British Gay. I stay alone. Call or write message to me, please +447737102341. I want to find my love:-(.
<maxjezy> :)
<kodein> elton john icq:ar dig?
<larsemil> det där var på mailen
<kodein> ah, så han mailar dig bara
<larsemil> konstigt att jag fick samma mail från tre olika personer. en jobbar på sun, en på hiltonres och en på ett tredje företag. men de utrycker sig exakt likadant
<kodein> fantastiskt
<larsemil> jag är poppis i bögkretsarna
 * spacebug- hoppas på att bli det oxå :P
<realubot> OrangeCat: MM går ju back. Det ingår ju i etableringskostnaden.
<realubot> Dom har ju räknat med att gå back rejält första åren. Jag undrar om det finns en framtid för fysiska butiker för elektronik,
<kodein> fast det är ju nu på senare tid som de börjat osthyvelkrympa sig
<realubot> MediaMarkt satsar ju friskt?
<kodein> att siba köper netonnet kan ju kanske inte sluta i annat än fail, för den delen
<kodein> realubot: varför drar de då ner personalstyrkan i samtliga butiker?
<realubot> Det visste jag inte att de gör.
<kodein> http://mobil.idg.se/2.1085/1.374461
<HeMan> realubot: http://www.deltaco.se/article.aspx?ItemID=06-8397
<kodein> http://mobil.idg.se/2.1085/1.372305
<kodein> hade man inte haft hyresrätt hade man nog fyllt väggarna med installationskabel vid det här laget
<realubot> kodein: Mhm.
<realubot> Det är nog inte lönt att starta datorbutik.
<kodein> nä, det är inte rätt bransch om man vill ha lönsamhet
<realubot> Men Inet har öppnat butik i Sthlm.
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/kampanj/stockholm-premiar/
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> amelia: Starta elektronikbutik!
<amelia> realubot: va?
<realubot> amelia: Skojar med dig. Hänger du inte med i snacker här? MediaMarkt och Elgiganten gör brakförluster.
<virtuald> realubot: varför använder du två nick?
<realubot> virtuald: Det gör jag inte?
<realubot> virtuald: Vilket är mitt andra?
<virtuald> orangecat
<realubot> virtuald: Det är inte mitt.
<virtuald> det är din katts?
<Barre> amelia! ehhhhhj
<realubot> virtuald: Kolla ip:t då.
<Barre> eller heeeej even.. O.o
<realubot> Jag har ingen katt. Jag gillar inte katter.
<realubot> virtuald: Vad har du för bevis för att OrangeCat är jag?
<realubot> Jag är realubot. Jag tycker ni borde veta det vid det här laget?
<amelia> Barre: hej!
<virtuald> Vad har ip-nummer med saken att göra? Inga bevis, men ni verkar väldigt lika.
<kodein> jag är spartacus
<larsemil> nej ja gär spartacus
<kodein> och realubot och OrangeCat är inte samma person.
<larsemil> nej det tror inte jag heller.
<larsemil> but i got new for you!
 * larsemil och kodein är samma person.
<virtuald> :>
<kodein> attans, nu röjde jag/vi hemligheten
<larsemil> woops i did it again
<HeMan> whoop whoop sound of the police!
<Barre> de sägar att jag är scitzofren men det tror inte vi på
<virtuald> :)
<kodein> schizofreni och personlighetsklyvning är ju dock inte samma sak
<HeMan> Barre säger att han är scitzofren men jag tror inte på nån av dom!
<Barre> kodein: det har vi väl inte heller påstått ;)
<larsemil> Vad roliga VI är.
<HeMan> kungligt vi-laris!
<nwg\jenka> Nån här inne som kan hjälpa mig att sätta upp en vhost för psybnc.. Har testat att lägga till ett ptr record men inte lyckats få det att funka :(
<Coffe> I stepped on two corn flakes, now I’m a cereal killer
<Barre> larsemil: jag fick applåder när jag var Feskekörka förra veckan, citat: Åååå en stockholmare med göreborgshumor..
<OrangeCat> "Han är så schizoid att vi en gång kunde ordna ett återföreningsparty för alla hans personligheter. Oturligt nog blev festen en katastrof."
<Barre> jag gick på rätt hårt faktiskt...
<larsemil> :D
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> OrangeCat: Dom tror att vi är samma person. :)
<Barre> realubot: du pratar i mun på dig själv nu ;)
<virtuald> äh
<virtuald> ok jag tror nog inte det längre
<virtuald> :)
<OrangeCat> Bara för att alla smeknamn här egentligen är påhittade och skrivs av amelia.
<OrangeCat> Som i sig är en gubbe.
<virtuald> orangecat: var fick du citatet från?
<virtuald> hittar det inte på the google
<OrangeCat> Liftarens Guide till Galaxen, svensk version, Radioteatern.
<OrangeCat> Bästa som någonsin producerats.
<virtuald> aha :>
<OrangeCat> På allvar flera tusen gånger bättre än originalet.
<virtuald> den har jag ju läst
<virtuald> på svenska
<OrangeCat> Läst?
<HeMan> OrangeCat: BBC's radio-version är också riktigt bra
<virtuald> mm
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Jag trodde det också tills jag lyssnade på den.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: vad gillade du inte med den?
<OrangeCat> Herregud vilken otroligt tråkig och dålig version originalet var. Kunde inte tro mina öron. Alltså... de läste ju verkligen innantill utan någon som helst inlevelse överhuvudtaget.
<OrangeCat> Jag kan verkligen rekommendera svenska versionen (från 1980-talet).
<HeMan> OrangeCat: är iofs några år sedan jag lyssnade på den
<OrangeCat> Jag brukar normalt sett avsky översättningar av alla sorter.
<OrangeCat> Men detta är det stora undantaget.
<HeMan> OrangeCat: 87 kom första delen av Radioteaterns
<OrangeCat> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3933335/Liftarens_Guide_Till_Galaxen_(Svensk_radioteater_frA_n_1987)#filelistContainer
<OrangeCat> Helt fantastisk inlevelse, ljudeffekter, musik...
<virtuald> vi har tyvärr regler om sånt där
<OrangeCat> Jag har verkligen ingenting att vinna på att promota det här gamla radioteatern-stycket förutom min personliga tillfredsställelse över att ni kanske lyssnar på den.
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Vad menar du? Piratgrejs? Den finns verkligen inte att få tag på annars. :/
<virtuald> tror man kan beställa av sr
<OrangeCat> De har inte i sitt arkiv... frågade dem.
<virtuald> jaså
<virtuald> konstigt :)
<OrangeCat> Möjligen på några band, men inte i vettigt skick.
<virtuald> aha
<tobier> uh, varför sitter jag på en intro-till-C föreläsning..
<OrangeCat> Vilket förstås leder till frågan varifrån de fick de där MP3-filerna ifrån.
<HeMan> sveriges radio lagrar allt, men inte för att kunna sända igen utan av legala skäl
<realubot> tobier: För att du ska bli haxxor.
<OrangeCat> Har sett den där eller en annan liknande torrent i ungefär 10 år.
<spacebug-> på tal om sr och svt. Någon borde verkligen ta tag i att digitalisera hela deras arkiv och lägga ut på nätet till allmänheten
<HeMan> och det kan vara väldigt låg kvalitet på det som lagras
<tobier> realubot: jag kan C redan..
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är ju på G. Men först vill svt ha TV-licens på datorer.
<OrangeCat> Den där torrenten är från 2007... minns inte när TPB startade, men det var väl inte 2001?
<OrangeCat> För jag minns att jag lyssnade på den där första gången 2001...
<spacebug-> realubot: haha men va fan.. lägg det på skatten i stället
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.dn.se/debatt/oppna-svts-arkiv-och-satsa-pa-internet-tv
<HeMan> hmm, undra varför inte openwrt 10.03.1 släpps någon gång
<realubot> "Flera steg är redan tagna. SVT har digitaliserat merparten av programmen. Riksdagen har beslutat om att göra det lättare att klarera rättigheterna. Nu åter­-står att finna bra sätt att lösa distribution och lagring, att göra programmen sök­-bara via en särskild SVT-portal och att underlätta för funktionshindrade att nyttja arkivet. Men framför allt krävs resurser för att betala upphovsmännen fö
<tobier> usch för staten!
<spacebug-> realubot: nice
<spacebug-> jag är på/för
<realubot> Ärligt talat. Är svts arkiv verkligen så spännande? Det kanske är bättre att glömma och gå vidare...
<realubot> Lägga resurserna på framtiden istället.
<HeMan> tobier: tyckte precis du satt och avnjöt statens insatser
<kodein> framtidens tv? den levererar ju tydligen min hyresvärd
<OrangeCat> I framtiden (och nutiden) finns bara skit, ju.
<OrangeCat> Ju förr, desto bättre.
<realubot> "I Tyskland har man nyligen beslutat om en helt ny typ av avgift som ska införas 2013. Hushållen betalar en månatlig avgift för möjligheten att ta emot ett kvalificerat public service-innehåll och avgiften är oberoende av vilken teknisk utrustning som används."
<realubot> Det är det här Hamilton är inne på.
<spacebug-> låter väl bra
<OrangeCat> Undrar om tysk bögporr räknas som public service i Deutschland.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har sagt upp min TV-licens och gett bort min TV så för mig är det inte bra. Jag sprar 2000 kr/år på att inte ha TV-licens.
<kodein> så snart kommer vi kunna njuta av högklassig tysk kultur?
<spacebug-> men lägg det på skatten i stället. PRecis som alal har rätt till sjukvård ska alal ha rätt till arkiv
<realubot> *sparar
<OrangeCat> kodein: Nej--bögklassig.
<spacebug-> och jag bör gå en kurs i att skriva :(
<kodein> synd att kommissarie rex är österrikisk
<tobier> HeMan: gjorde jag? när?
<madbear> kommissar rex hehe
<madbear> tokbra det
<realubot> 2000 kr/år = 1/2 ny dator/år eller 1st 24" skärm/år.
<realubot> Det är vad TV-licensen kostar.
<HeMan> tobier: eller var det en privat föreläsning du satt på?
<larsemil> aja jag ska åka till min serverhall en sväng och sen hämta barn på dagis etc. ha en fin dag!
<spacebug-> realubot: om det lades på skatten skulle summan bli bra mycket mindre än den är idag då en liten del får betala för "nästan alla"
<tobier> HeMan: jag njuter inte :P
<spacebug-> teoretiskt iaf.. sen skulle de säkert höja den ändå bara för att
<spacebug-> men själva tanken är jag på
<realubot> larsemil: Hälsa alla snygga brudar i dagispersonalen från realubot.
<HeMan> tobier: men du ånjuter
<kodein> bättre om de som ville ha tv fick prenumerera på svt-programkort
<larsemil> will do. finns typ noll
<tobier> HeMan: jag sitter på en föreläsning jag själv betalar, med skatt
<HeMan> larsemil: ajaj, passa dig för att hälsa från realubot, det finns risk att du blir utkastad!
<HeMan> tobier: precis
<realubot> spacebug-: Hamilton vill inte ha den på skatten för då kommer avgiften ingå i statens budget eller vad det är och då är Hamilton rädd för besparingar.
<HeMan> tobier: det är så staten fungerar
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är därför hon vill att den ska stå utanför skatten och vara en avgift.
<realubot> En avgift som ingen får nalla på.
<spacebug-> det är ju iofs en tanke
<spacebug-> det är många parametrar att tänka på i det här
<realubot> HeMan: Varför skulle det finnas risk för att bli utkastad?
<HeMan> realubot: för att alla dagisfröknar som hängt här har ju blivit rädda för dig! :)
<realubot> Jag tjänar 2 000 kr/år för varje år som TV-avgiften inte finns. :D
<realubot> Grattis tilll mig.
<tobier> HeMan: ja, men jag kan ogilla staten för det. jag ser ingen anledning till att KTH inte skulle vara privat och avgiftsbelagt
<HeMan> tobier: som i tex USA?
<spacebug-> realubot: så du har ingen tv? eller "har ingen tv" ?
<tobier> HeMan: ja, varför inte
<realubot> HeMan: Ah.
<HeMan> tobier: jag tycker att utbildning ska vara tillgängligt för alla, inte bara dom med pengar
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har inte en TV. Jag hade en TV men jag gav bort den när jag avanmälde TV-innehavet.
<spacebug-> realubot: ok
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag tittade inte på TVn på 6 månader iaf så då tänkte jag att ajöss med TVn.
<tobier> HeMan: betalar man mindre skatt så har man pengar över till att betala sin utbildnng
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag kollar ju på svtpaly.
<HeMan> tobier: :)
<realubot> *svtplay
<tobier> HeMan: ;)
<tobier> HeMan: skit samma, detta är ingen politikkanal ^^
<HeMan> tobier: så om man har föräldrar som bränner alla pengar så ska man inte få gå skola?
<Barre> tobier: att betala mindre i skatt förutsätter ju att du har ett jobb, vilket innebär att enbart barn till föräldrar med jobb kan studera?
<spacebug-> jag tittar mest på fotboll och lite på nån serie ibland men jag vill ha politiskt opåverkade nyheter
<Barre> eller?
 * realubot vill ha fri utbildning, fri sjukvård m.m.
<tobier> HeMan: jag tänkte lägga ner politikpratet, men ja, har du dumma föräldrar som bränner pengar så är det väl ganska kört
<Barre> så väljer man fel föräldrar får man helt enkelt skylla sig själv, i see ;)
<realubot> Jag tycker inte barnen ska lida för föräldrarnas val. Det gör barnen tillräckligt iaf.
<HeMan> nåväl, nu ska jag hämta mina barn och försöka undvika att nämna realubot på dagis
<spacebug-> ;)
<tobier> Barre: så kan du ju se det om du vill :P varför ska jag betala din universitetsutbildning om dina föräldrar inte har några pengar?
<tobier> jag menar, de tär ju snällt, men varför, egentligen?
<spacebug-> så någon som råkar växa upp i ett fattigt hem ska inte ha möjligheter att ändra den förutsättningen genom att studera och få ett bra betalt jobb?
<spacebug-> så om nån söp bort sina pengar för 80 år sen så kommer alla senare i den släkten få leva i den fattigdommen ..ok
<tobier> det finns ju studielån
<realubot> HeMan: Skyll dig själv om personalen behandlar dig som luft då.
<tobier> det behöver inte vara från en statlig organisation
<Barre> tobier: för att det är utmärkt för samhället på lång sikt och i sin helhet att ha högutbildade invånare. Inte just för dig här och nu kanske, men för dina barn och barnbarn
<realubot> Däremot så kanske det är idé att använda Internet mer i undervisningen så att man får mer utbildning för pengarna sas.
<realubot> Jag tror det är FN som säger att en hög utbildningsnivå är den enskilt viktigaste faktorn till välfärd.
<realubot> Här blir inga barn gjorda...
<kodein> tala för dig själv
<cHarNe2_> o.O
<maxjezy> exakt
<maxjezy> jag gjorde barn här
<maxjezy> netbook @ doggystyle
<cHarNe2_> o·O
<Philip5> maxjezy: dra på trissor! du är här på dagtid när solen lyser ute!!?? :O
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja fifan
<maxjezy> du med?!
<Philip5> jo fan
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010552974.aspx
<maxjezy> räcker effekten på den?
<maxjezy> 300 w känns lite metrosexuellt
 * realubot anmäler maxjezy till op för hög kanal-frånvaro.
<realubot> Vad är det som lagras i Flash cache? Är det bara sajternas host eller är det hela URL till flash-videon?
<realubot> host eller host+path?
<realubot> maxjezy: I värsta fall får du köpa ett Corsair 500W för 500 kr i framtiden: http://www.inet.se/artikel/6909577/corsair-cx-500w
<maxjezy> dustin har kampanj på ett corsair 430w
<maxjezy> 359kr
<maxjezy> corsair verkar göra bra grejer eller har ja fattat det snett?
<cHarNe2_> maxjezy: tycker att dom ska hålla sig till minnen, deras PSU'er är så fula
<maxjezy> funderar på detta datorpaketet http://img228.imageshack.us/f/skrmbild3.png/
<maxjezy> är det något som fattas?
<maxjezy> var så längesen jag meka data
<cHarNe2_> maxjezy: http://imagebin.org/  imageshack är bara konstigt på senare
<maxjezy> cHarNe2_, i know
<maxjezy> skitsida det blitt
<speakman> morrn
<cHarNe2_> maxjezy: yes ser inget på den bilden du länkade :P
<maxjezy> http://imagebin.org/145713
<maxjezy> där
<maxjezy> bilden tar båda skärmarna så scrolla höger
<maxjezy> billigaste datorn ja lyckades bygga
<maxjezy> typ
<tnta> u/win 21
<kodein> u/lose 21
<maxjezy> har ni fått hem deklaration?
<kodein> det skulle vara om den kom idag, då
<kodein> men annars inte.
<maxjezy> skumt
<maxjezy> morsan har fått men inte jag
<maxjezy> funderar på att ringa och kolla upp skiten
<kodein> det är fram till 15 april de pressar ut dem
<kodein> så det är inte några brinnande katter på plåttaket än
<maxjezy> huh, hoppas skiten kommer i tid iaf så man inte får böter eller nått
<maxjezy> hade dock varit gött med lite brända katter
<kodein> ja, med tanke på att det väl ska in i mitten av maj eller så så bör det vara lugnt
<kodein> eller jaha
<kodein> 2 maj.
<kodein> men det är ju ändå en bit fram i tiden
<kodein> (men om du inte fått blanketterna den 15 april kan det ju vara dags att ringa, eller deklarera via internets)
<realubot> maxjezy: Du är ute efter en billig dator ser det ut som?
<realubot> maxjezy: maxjezy Har du kollat priserna på Inet? Jag tycker att Inet brukar vara snäppet billigare än Dustin och Komplett.
<realubot> Jag har inte heller fått deklarationen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du ska göra en enkel deklaration utan massa avdrag och grejer så går det att deklarera på Skatteverkets sajt med e-leg.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://img638.imageshack.us/i/hardwarer.png/
<realubot> 2 261 (inkl. frakt) kr.
<maxjezy> ;)
<realubot> 500GB hårddisk, Antec-chassi...
<maxjezy> realubot, men det där grafikkortet
<maxjezy> är det nvidia?
<realubot> Nätagg ingår i chassit.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, AMD.
<Trullo> lär ju funka o boota ubuntu iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Ska du ha det för rendering?
<maxjezy> realubot, japp
<realubot> Annars har väl moderkortet ett grafikkort?
<maxjezy> men det viktiga är inte grafikkort
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> jag ska köpa fett grafikkort sen
<maxjezy> först datorn
<maxjezy> grafikkort kostar ju ett par tusen
<realubot> GeForce 7025
<realubot> ingår i moderkortet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Grafikkortet är AMD.
<realubot> Radeon HD 5450
<maxjezy> ATI?
<maxjezy> gör inte de radeon
<gusnan> maxjezy, AMD köpte upp ATI, Radeon är nu AMD.
<maxjezy> galet
<realubot> 2 164 kr (inkl. frakt) om du byter ut Radeon HD 5450
<realubot> mot ett Gigabyte GeForce 8400GS 512MB.
<realubot> DDR2 istället där DD# på nVidia-kortet. Dessutom är inte nVidia-kortet passivt kylt.
<realubot> *DD3
<realubot> *DDR3
<maxjezy> jag avvaktar lite med inköpet för min bror har en dator han ville bli av med
<maxjezy> ska testa den först
<maxjezy> vet inte vad det är för något dock
<Philip5> amd gjorde nog ett bra köp av ati eftersom det verkar som ati-delen är en mer lyckad affär nu än att sälja amds cpus
<realubot> Aja. Annars kan du köpa en netbook till för 1990 kr fraktfritt på Inet: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969196/asus-eee-1001px-blk044s-svart
<Philip5> eller så kan man köpa en riktig dator med en intel i7 :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du köpa ny burk med lite mer kraft i så du får mer fart på blender?
<realubot> Philip5: Kostar pengar Philip5, kostar pengar.
<Philip5> det har väl du gott om
<realubot> Philip5: Nope.
<Philip5> du får gå ut och samla burkar och panta för en ny dator ;)
<realubot> Ja, det är ett alternativ. Jag tror på allvar att man skulle få ihop till en netbook så ganska snabbt faktiskt.
<maxjezy> Philip5, yes
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag har pengarna men vill inte köpa en nu
<maxjezy> har bokat tid till tatuering istället
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy köpa dator. Philip5 vara maxjezy kompis. Philip5 betala.
<realubot> Tatuering nej, dator ja.
<Philip5> maxjezy: lite gissningslek då. vilket program/paket tror du är mest poppis att ladda ner från min PPA? då från maverick
<maxjezy> ja :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, hm, xmms?
<maxjezy> :p
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Philip5> här är listan på alternativ: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<realubot> Philip5: vlc
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> fast vlc är med i 10 top
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Det kanske är något bibliotek, typ gtk eller nåt.
<maxjezy> blender offc
<Philip5> det är faktiskt transmission som är mest poppis
<Philip5> lite otippad faktiskt
<realubot> Det trodde jag inte.
<realubot> Ja.
<maxjezy> deluge är ju bättre
<maxjezy> palla transmission
<realubot> Jag använder iofs nästan aldrig Transmission.
<Philip5> den ligger på 1534 nedlattningar av senste versionen jag lagt upp
<realubot> Jag tankar sällan torrents.
<realubot> Jag kanske ska börja seeda distros igen iofs.
<maxjezy> snart kommer blenderella
<maxjezy> ska ladda ner den direkt
<maxjezy> lär ju komma på torrent får man hoppas iaf
<Philip5> digikam kommer 3a med 1247 nedladdningar
<maxjezy> vad är det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: min blender ligger på blygsamma 48 nedladdnignar :D
<maxjezy> de flesta laddar väl från graficall
<Philip5> digikam är för att organisera importera och redigera digitala fotosamlingar
<realubot> Philip5: Hur många är det som regelbundet använder din PPA?
<Philip5> vet inte men skulle gissa på runt 2000 pers
<maxjezy> fett
<Kimmen> skulle tro att många av de som laddar ner transmission inte vet om vilka torrent klienter som finns till linux
<maxjezy> ungefär samma som min youtube
<maxjezy> bbl!
<realubot> Linux Mint för DVD är inte mycket större än för CD, Linux Mint DVd är på 800MB bara.
<realubot> Philip5: Oj, det var många ju.
<realubot> Det är något knäppt med Transmission på min dator. Internet blir sjukt segt när jag tankar torrents. Så här segt ska inte allt annat bli för att Transmission jobbar. :(
<Kimmen> använder förmodligen mkt disk
<larsemil> realubot: det är ett känt problem
<larsemil> realubot: samma här
<Kimmen> tycker som maxjezy att deluge är bra, har också win och web klient
<Kimmen> för den som vill testa annat vill säga
<Kimmen> finns även android klient
<Angelkiller> Pust, Var inte så bara att hoppa på en ubuntu kurs...
<Angelkiller> Det är verkligen en stor omställning från windows...
<Angelkiller> plus att man inte får reda på sånt man vill ha reda på eller att man tar reda på det när man behöver det, man blir verkligen överkörd med kommandon mm... men är riktigt imponerad av linux världen....
<arand> Heh, mjo lite grand.. Nästan enklare att börja från noll än från mswin
<Kimmen> håller med arand
<Kimmen> tyckte jag lärde mig mycket av att installera minimalt system och sen lägga på bit för bit jag ville ha
<Angelkiller> Ja det kan jag nästan tro, saken är väl den att lär man sig själv från start dvs nu vill jag sätta mig in i irssi så gör man det osv... inte nu ska du göra detta...
<Kimmen> precis
<Angelkiller> hmm men men säkert nyttigt, Synd att man inte riktigt har tiden och tar sig tiden som behövs bara..
<Angelkiller> Sen är jag mer för att testa än att läsa sig till saker...
<Kimmen> det blir ju så att man håller på ett par dagar med en sak då man inte kan hålla på non stop
<gusnan> Kommandon? I Ubuntu-kurser? Låter som om svenska ubuntu-forumen är helt ute och cyklar då...
<Angelkiller> Men iaf trevligt med denna lilla irc uppe samtidigt som man försöker sig på uppgifterna
<Angelkiller> Kimmen: precis
<Angelkiller> gusnan: Det är en distanskurs från högskolan...
<Kimmen> Angelkiller: testa screen/tmux
<arand> Det är lite grand att det finns det supersimpla sättet att göra saker, helt enkelt installera et paket, men om man vill in och peta mer i saker måste man dyka ner en bit först, en liten nivåskillnas
<Kimmen> det är riktigt guld värt om man vill ha program igång jämt och komma åt dom från det mesta
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Angelkiller> arand: det är sant
<amelia> Godkväll!
<Angelkiller> Kimmen: vad gör den?
<Angelkiller> amelia: Godkväll
<gusnan> Angelkiller, ah, jag är bara ironisk över terminal-rädslan som är vida spridd på forumen.
<Kimmen> Angelkiller: det är en terminal multiplexer, du kan öppna den, köra flera terminaler i den och sen koppla bort den för att senare koppla upp mot den igen
<Kimmen> utan att programmen stängs
<Angelkiller> gusnan: Ok är inte terminal rädd gillar den faktiskt skarpt. Betydligt snabbaren är mitt win7
<Angelkiller> Kimmen: Ok får kolla det...
<Squarism> Philip5, yo!
<Squarism> Philip5, tjenare.. lirat något mer coh då?
<Squarism> Philip5, jag har suttit o pressat britterna på min skräp profil.. får ta o adda dig på den oxo
<Philip5> Squarism: jodå jag har spelat lite då och då men du har ju varit frånvarande
<Squarism> nejdp... jag har inte varit det.. bara suttit o lirat på min andra profil som jag inte verkar överge... all "träning" sker där
<Squarism> kanske kan lira lite ikväll om du har tid?
<Philip5> jo kanske lite senare
<Barre> go'kväll
<bamsefar> Hej Barre
<Barre> bamsefar: vad händer?
<bamsefar> Kollar på tv, meckar lite routing.
<Barre> trevlig kväll alltså =) själv har jag precis betlat mina räkningar, och bestämmde mig för att ta ett glas vin... *suck*
<realubot> larsemil: Så har det inte varit i andra versioner av Ubuntu/Transmission. Finns det någon lösning på problemet då?
<realubot> Jag är besviken på att ingen av er skapade Minecraft.
<jimmy-wahl> Barre: Jag tog en blå Johnnie walker
<coobra> wahl ?
<bamsefar> Barre: Nja, det funkar inte, så det är inte så ballt.
<Barre> jimmy-wahl: också mycket räkningar antar jag :)
<Barre> bamsefar: men det är ju det som är så roligt..... feckers va tråkigt allt skulle vara om det fungerade på första försöket...
<bamsefar> Barre: Routeservers funkar fan aldrig. :P
<Barre> hehe
<Barre> 30% av det jag raderade i morsre är tbx...
<bamsefar> Najs :)
<bamsefar> Vad var det för kod?
<jimmy-wahl> Barre: Alltid för många räkningar och för låga siffror på banksidan :P
<Angelkiller> Tja! Någon som testat gnome 3 eller vet om man kan köra in gnome 3, och ändå ha kvar gnome 2 som standard?
<Angelkiller> Om man använder "gnome-shell --replace" blir det bara under den sessionen då?
<virtuald> ja
<Angelkiller> ok tackar..
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/firefox-bast-i-test
<Danne> Hej, har inte noob fråga... Ja installerade just ubuntu på en av mina hårddiskar,(windows är mitt primära os). Nu startar fortfarande bara windows och om jag försöker att boota från hårddisken med ubuntu på händer det inget. Antar att jag kanske måste lägga in grub på den hårddisken med windows på?
<Danne> har en noob fråga*
<Danne> :)
<realubot> Danne: Grub ska normalt ersätta Windows starthanterare när man installerar Ubuntu genom att välja installera vid sidan om ett annat operativsystem i Ubuntus installationsprocess.
<realubot> Danne: Du ska inte behöva lägga in Grub manuellt.
<Danne> men ja måste ha de olika operativsystemen på samma disk eller?
<Danne> -.-
<realubot> Danne: Det kanske blir problem om du har systemen på två olika diskar ja. Går det inte att ställa in vilken disk du vill starta från i BIOS?
<Danne> jo, men den vill inte starta ubuntu..
<Danne> markören står o blinkar ett tag o sen startas windows
<realubot> Jag tror Grub finns på disken som Ubuntu är installerat på. Testa att sätta den hårddisken istället för Windows-disken som boot-alternativ i BIOS.
<realubot> Danne: Aha, nu är jag med.
<realubot> Danne: Ok, det var konstigt. När du försöker boota från Ubuntu-disken, får du upp en meny då där det går att välja Ubuntu som startalt.?
<realubot> Danne: Typ så: http://www.elfnet.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/GRUB.jpg
<Danne> inget kommer bara markören.. Men installationen gick igenom och den frågade på slutet om jag vill installlera grub boot hanterrare
<Danne> den kommer inte upp..
<realubot> Ok, det brukar den inte fråga. Det brukar den bara göra...
<realubot> Danne: Ok, då laddar inte Grub in då.
<realubot> Danne: Ett tips är att installera Grub istället för Windows starthanterare på Windows-disken. Om allt fungerar som det ska så borde Grub hitta UBuntu och Windows efter det.
<Danne> nej inte alls
<Danne> men kan ja välja vilken disk ja vill installera grub på när ja kör installationen eller kommer den välja by default att installera på den aktiva disken som ja installerar ubuntu på?
<realubot> Danne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<realubot> Danne: Jag vet faktiskt inte hur det är om man har två diskar. I värsta fall så lägger Ubuntu Grub på disken med Ubuntu och så har du kvar Windows starthanterare på disken med Windows. Jag förstår inte varför Windows startar om du i BIOS ställer in att boota från Ubuntu-disken, men, men...
<Danne> nae inte ja heller..
<realubot> Danne: Har du testat att helt koppla ur Windows-disken och enbart starta från Ubuntu-disken med den som ett boot-alternativ i BIOS också?
<Danne> har den senaste versionen av ubuntu så grub2 verkar vara inkluderat
<Danne> ja tänkte på det oxå
<Danne> kanske ska testa de
<realubot> Mhm, värt ett försöl för att se om Grub ligger på Ubuntu-disken och om det går att boota utan Windows-disken i.
<Danne> det har inget med att göra att ja valde den alternativa ubuntu installationen eller?
<realubot> Danne: Jo, Grub2 ska installeras med Ubuntu men av någon anledning har det ju inte gått riktigt rätt till i ditt fall. Jag misstänker att det beror på att Ubuntu och Windows ligger på olika diskar.
<realubot> Om nu installatiionen av Ubuntu har gått rätt till.
<realubot> Danne: Det vet jag inte. Om det beror på Alternate.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vilka alternativ som finns för Grub i Alternate.
<Danne> inte ja heller
<Danne> ja testar igen:D
<Danne> ser va som händer
<Danne> tack för hjälpen o tipsen
<realubot> Gör ett försök.
<Squarism2> Philip5: yo
<Squarism2> redo för lite ww2 mayhem =D
<Philip5> Squarism2: är så trött så jag håller på att somna så det blir nog inte ikväll. men adda mig till ditt andra konto
<Squarism2> ok
<Philip5> hittade inte hur man addar någon genom sök eller så
<Philip5> måste personen vara online för att man ska kunna adda?
<Trullo> lirar ni ww2 online? :)
<amelia> godkväll!
<dagon_> god kväll :)
<amelia> vad händer här då?
<dagon_> jag pratar med en söt flicka och uppgraderar lite paket
<dagon_> själv då?
<realubot> dagon_: Söt flicka?
<dagon_> ja
<realubot> dagon_: Ja?
<dagon_> motsatsen till ful flicka
<realubot> Mer?
<realubot> dagon_: Var har du hittat henne, använder hon Windows eller Ubuntu?
<dagon_> jag har inte kommit så långt att jag börjat bruka Stasimetoderna
<tobier> dagon_: börja bruka? Stasimetoderna kör man med alltid!
<realubot> Jag tror Sydafrika knäppte Olof Palme.
<dagon_> varför?
<realubot> dagon_: Jag tittade precis på Världens konflikter på svt. Sverige skänkte 1 miljard till ANC under deras kamp mot Apartheid-systemet. Det motsvarande halva ANCs bufget under deras kamp. Olof Palme var politiskt och ekonomiskt en viktig allierad för ANC. När Nelson Mandela släpptes besökte han Sverige som första land i världen för att visa sitt tack till oss.
<realubot> Vi gjorde ju halvvt om halvt revolution där nere. Det hade inte varit konstigt om dom ville slå tillbaka eller tom hämnas på Palme.
<dagon_> jag begriper mig inte på varför sverige alltid ska blanda sig i allt
<haffe> Sverige brukar väl hålla sig långt bort från allt?
<realubot> Vi anfaller ju Libyen nu?
<dagon_> och skickar pengar till afganistan
<dagon_> vapen till andra länder
<dagon_> säljer jas-plan
<realubot> dagon_: Pengar? Sverige är ju med och slåss i Afghanistan?
<dagon_> det skickas enorma summor till afghanistan
<dagon_> tillåt mig gissa att de går till att odla mer knark och tillverka fler vapen
<realubot> Sydafrika hade alla motiv i världen till att skjuta Palme ju. Det hade inte PKK, Pettersson m.m.
<dagon_> sverige i sig hade också motiv
<realubot> Nja, hur då?
<haffe> Vad jag ser så skänker sverige 589 miljoner till Afhganistan.
<realubot> haffe: Ja? Och?
<dagon_> knark och vapen
<realubot> Det är sv. soldater där också.
<haffe> Ok.
<realubot> Det hade varit roligt att veta vem som sköt Palme.
<haffe> Knark är bra grejer. Helt förnyelsebar energi.
<dagon_> alltså = 589milj. i sjön
<dagon_> eller för att vara lustig
<dagon_> i öknen
<haffe> OK.
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Williamson
<realubot> Hjärnan bakom mordet på Palme?
<realubot> Det var hur som helst inte Stallman.
<peetra> Nån, som kommer ihåg var mötesloggen finns, jag glömde kvällens möte på ubbuntu-se-mote :(
<amelia> peetra: borde finnas någonstans på wikin om de har lagt upp det där.
 * realubot glömde också mötet.
<realubot> dagon_: Sover du eller?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> amelia: Håll för munnen när du gäspar.
<amelia> realubot: att du orkar..
<realubot> Att du orkar gäspa så mycket. DET är imponerande!
<amelia> realubot: kanske något att lägga till på mitt cv..
<realubot> Nä, det här är en sovkanal.
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-31
<maxjezy> att ni orkar :)
 * Nafallo gäspar
<amelia> *gäsp'
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> coolt.
<Kimmen> morning
<Barre> morrn morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<Kimmen> go morron
<Kimmen> fin dag för att splitta ett kluster =3
<Barre> Kimmen: spännade, vad är det för kluster?
<Kimmen> Barre: Infoblox DNS/DHCP
<Barre> never heard of :)
<Kimmen> riktigt trevliga, lätta att managera också
<Kimmen> sen är det ju självklart linux i botten ;)
<Barre> kostar?
<Barre> ser ju bra ut för att ha koll på IP adresser om inte annat :)
<Kimmen> beror på storlek, tror de vi kör på nu går på runt 100k stycket
<Kimmen> då är det med dubbla psu
<Kimmen> de billigare har endast single psu
<Barre> k
<Kimmen> fina är att man kan dela ut uppgifter på enskilda burkar och köra management på ett ställe. Stödjer en hel del trevliga saker med som anycast DNS.
<Barre> <skjuter från höften> 70k och uppåt då? </skjuter från höften>
<Kimmen> jag gissar därikring ja
<Kimmen> finns ju att köpa så de passar de flesta företag, våra servar ca 20k noder och går på tomgång. Köptes endast för redundansen.
<Barre> redundans ftw!
<Barre> larsemil: morrn, jag lär mig av mina misstag.. 13 commit igår O.o
<larsemil> gjorde du någon push då? :D
<larsemil> Barre: ^^
<Barre> larsemil: nope skall jag göra det tycker du?
<Barre> inte ännu... måste göra några andra förändringar först (living on the edge)
<larsemil> men är det man har commitat kvar om det skulle hända något och man inte har pushat?
<Barre> larsemil: ja och nej. det man commitat ligger (skulle jag gissa) i .git katalogen lokalt, och så länge det inte händer nått med den så ligger det kvar.
<larsemil> och den kör add automatiskt också?
<larsemil> för då är det ju ganska smutt
<Barre> add måste du göra manuellt, så fort man gjort add så kan man commita
<Barre> gör man en git commit -a så ser man ju samtidigt vilka filer som inte är add'ade (på ren svenska) :)
<OrangeCat> Heeeeeeeeeeeejje.
<OrangeCat> Såg något väldigt konstigt i lokaltidningen idag.
<OrangeCat> http://arkiv.mitti.se/erez4/erez?width=1446&height=2000&left=0&top=0&right=1&bottom=1&tmp=fsi&save=1&src=Veckanstidning/mitti/soderort%5Fliljeholmen/MISL%2D20110329%2DA%2D008%2DA.pdf&&fext=.jpg
<OrangeCat> Känns bara märkligt att andraplatsen är programmerare...
<OrangeCat> Även om jag inte vet vad en systemare är/gör.
<larsemil> OrangeCat: det där har jag hört förut
<Softdroid> Hur kan jag ta bort alsa drivrutinerna från min dator?
<HeMan> Moron!
<kodein> no u
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> Softdroid: vill du verkligen det?
<HeMan> larsemil: [OT] vad kör du för bokföringsverktyg?
<larsemil> HeMan: Visma eget aktiebolag. Det är enkelt men om man vill göra något utöver det vanliga så suger det.
<larsemil> har också använt Visma Enskild firma för enskild firma och det var fett najs.
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<larsemil> där var det helt lagom
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kör för närvarande gnu cash, är väl sådär...
<larsemil> HeMan: har du enskild firma?
<OrangeCat> larsemil: Vilket? Typ dagens tidning.
<OrangeCat> Eller veckans.
<larsemil> OrangeCat: att programmerare / systemvetare är sthlms näst vanligaste yrka behöver ju inte vara en nyhet bara för att det stod i tidningen idag.
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har en liten sidorörelse som är enskild firma
<OrangeCat> Låter väldigt mysko enligt mig.
<larsemil> HeMan: visma enkild firma är abbonnemang och kostar runt tusenlappen om året(inklusive moms). Men med det så deklareras det med ett klick
<OrangeCat> Känns som typ städare eller typ rörmokare borde vara vanligare.
<larsemil> OrangeCat: men vad är du för troll!
<larsemil> jaha
<larsemil> okej nu missförstod jag vad du menade
<larsemil> jag ber om ursäkt
<HeMan> larsemil: det låter som det är värt varenda krona!
<HeMan> larsemil: tackar för tipset!
<OrangeCat> "Barnskötare" är alltså långt färre än programmerare...
<OrangeCat> Samt "Försäljare, dagligvaror".
<OrangeCat> Man tycker ju att det sistnämnda borde vara 10-100x fler än programmerare.
<HeMan> nån som kör OpenLDAP med SSL-klientautenticering?
<Kimmen> just säljare av alla de olika slag borde ju vara fler än programmerare
<OrangeCat> Jag tror att trycksfels-Nisse tagit kokain.
<OrangeCat> Och skrivit ihop en totalt felaktig artikel.
<Kimmen> känns som det ja, möjligen att det är näst vanligaste yrket av högskoleutbildade
<amelia> det finns ju hur många programmerare som helst överallt.
<kodein> programmerare i travar, i högar på golvet, alla ser ut att ligga i en tunna
<amelia> kodein: inte långt ifrån tycker jag nog. :P
<kodein> och ändå kan vi inte få tag på några vettiga :/
<HeMan> kodein: det finns någon som skrivit en text som heter nått i stil med "The Python paradox" där dom beskriver att för att hitta en bra Java-programmerare ska man söka folk som kan Java och Python
<Kimmen> det är ju klart att det är svårt att få tag på nån vettig om det finns så många. Det borde ju rimligen vara en standardavvikelse på skillsen
<HeMan> kodein: tror den är uppdaterad med att man ska leta efter dom som kan både Java och Scala idag
<kodein> scala är det nya javat, ja...
<OrangeCat> Hur många av programmerarna kan något överhuvudtaget?
<kodein> åh, jag menar
<OrangeCat> HeMan: Skruv du fel där?
<kodein> de tester vi gör på våra intervjuer är typ "gör ett program som skriver ut dagens datum i $SPRÅK" där $SPRÅK är något av typ java, perl, python, ...
<OrangeCat> *Skrev
<larsemil> kodein: och om jag kan göra det i huvudet på perl, python, c,c++, ruby, php, golang och javascript så får jag jobba hos er?
<larsemil> :D
<OrangeCat> Svårt att motivera att man ska lära sig fler än ett språk av samma "typ".
<kodein> larsemil: ja, när kan du börja? har du nån erf. av polopoly?
<OrangeCat> Alltså... om jag kodar PHP, varför skulle jag lära mig något "liknande"? Annan sak om jag även lär mig SQL, CSS, C o.s.v.
<larsemil> kodein: nej tyvärr.
<larsemil> OrangeCat: vad är liknande php?
<kodein> larsemil: det gör inget.
<kodein> larsemil: perl, typ
<larsemil> huff
<larsemil> :D
<OrangeCat> larsemil: Något som gör samma sak. Alltså Pyton, Ruby, Perl, antar jag.
<larsemil> c++ gör också samma sak
<OrangeCat> Nä...
<OrangeCat> Det måste man kompilera.
<larsemil> aha, du menar skriptspråk.
<kodein> skillnaden är ju att alla andra språk har nån tanke bakom designen
<larsemil> så här
<OrangeCat> Och det har inte PHP?
<larsemil> nej. :D
<OrangeCat> Går att skriva horribel och sexig kod i alla språk.
<OrangeCat> Förutom COBOL.
<larsemil> jag kan php som rinnande vatten, men sen jag lärde mig python så förstår jag inte varför jag slösat bort så många år med att lära mig php. (förutom att det används och efterfrågas en del). Men python knäcker php på alla sätt och inte minst på enkelheten med imports och moduler.
<kodein> det går att skriva bra cobol. det klarar dock inte blue garden av.
<OrangeCat> Blue what?
<kodein> felhantering? nej, vad är det. låt oss utplåna alla spår efter fel istället
<OrangeCat> Det är möjligt att du har rätt om att Python är bättre rent tekniskt än PHP... men motiverar det ett byte efter många år? Speciellt nät stödet för PHP är så stort.
<kodein> blue garden står bakom vårt PA-system.
<OrangeCat> Vad jag sett av det så är det ett väldigt konstigt syntax.
<OrangeCat> PA-system? Så mycket termer jag aldrig hört...
<larsemil> OrangeCat: man använder ju python till betydligt fler lokala system än vad man använder php till.
<OrangeCat> Vad menar du med lokala system?
<larsemil> OrangeCat: om du kör ubuntu är flera av sakerna du ser på skärmen python, men inget är nog php
<kodein> http://www.bluegarden.s
<kodein> e
<OrangeCat> Jaha. Du menar som att saker är ofta Bash ".sh", Perl eller Python.
<kodein> personaladministration
<OrangeCat> Jag skriver allt jag behöver själv i PHP, fast fattar att det skulle vara problematiskt om man gör saker för andra.
<OrangeCat> Anledningen är förstås att jag kan PHP och bara PHP.
<OrangeCat> Annars är det C som gäller, och sådana program blir så svåra att ändra och är ett helvete att koda.
<amelia> OrangeCat: cobol är grymt sexigt!
<OrangeCat> Med primitiv stränghantering o.s.v.
<OrangeCat> Klart du tycker det, amelia, eftersom det körs på alla dina feta gamla datorer.
<andol> Varför har ingen nämnt Pike än? :)
<OrangeCat> Affärsspråk o.s.v...
<larsemil> php: $str = "emil är bäst"; echo strtoupper($str);
<OrangeCat> Fast totalt har följande nummer av icke-programmerare programmerat i COBOL: 0.
<larsemil> python: str = "emil är bäst" ny rad print str.upper()
<larsemil> bara en sån skillnad
<amelia> OrangeCat: du kan nog skriva en iaf. jag är inte programmerare och jag har programmerat cobol.
<OrangeCat> Hmm...
<OrangeCat> Aldrig fattat poängen med verbos engelska i programmeringsspråk eftersom datorn aldrig ändå fattar vad man menar.
<OrangeCat> Utan man använder bara ord som vid en hastig anblick ser ut som "meningar".
<kodein> andol: för att det är ett så marginaliserat språk och bara typ ni och roxen använder det ;)
<OrangeCat> De måste ju ändå vara i exakt rätt ordning o.s.v.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Och vad menar du med att du inte är programmerare? Jag kan nästan garantera att du kan skriva kod i något språk med tanke på ditt intresse.
<andol> kodein: Could be :)
<amelia> OrangeCat: om du tycker cobol är konstigt på det sättet så har du inte sett RPG
<amelia> OrangeCat: jag menar att jag inte är programmerare, jag kan skriva kod visst... men jag kan inte programmera.
<OrangeCat> Jag tänker mig så här: om man skriver ut COBOL på ett papper kanske en icke-programmerare kunde kolla på det och typ "läsa igenom" det och förstå vad som menas.
<OrangeCat> Men i så fall kunde man ju lika gärna skriva ett separat program som läser in vilken kod som helst och skriver ut den som "matte".
<OrangeCat> amelia: Du kan skriva kod men inte programmera?
<OrangeCat> Knäppaste saken jag hört på flera timmar.
<larsemil> OrangeCat: i php kan man inte göra så här: echo  method_that_returns_array()[0];
<amelia> OrangeCat: det är en rätt stor skillnad mellan att kunna skriva lite kod med rätt syntax och att faktiskt kunna programmera.
<OrangeCat> Och inte function test($blabla = $_COOKIE['teseeeest'])...
<OrangeCat> amelia: SÃ¥ du gissar? :S
<OrangeCat> I.o.f.s. lärde jag mig JavaScript genom att gissa syntax... men då kunde man ju andra sedan tidigare.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Blir förvånad över det du säger. Antog att man i princip måste kunna programmera på låg nivå för att överhuvudtaget använda en av de gamla datorer som du tydligen samlar på.
<larsemil> javascript påminner ganska mycket om php förutom att det använder en hel del anonyma funktioner
<larsemil> amelia: helt korrekt. att kunna programmera betyder nödvändigtvis inte att man kan alla kommandon i ett språk.
<amelia> OrangeCat: de fungerar inte mycket annorlunda är din PC på den punkten.. sen är det ju som sagt skillnad på att kunna spotta ur sig ett mindre skript eller program och att faktiskt programmera ett större projekt.
<amelia> larsemil: säg det till OrangeCat som verkar helt oförstående inför konceptet programmeringsmetodik. :)
<OrangeCat> Om man kan skriva något mer avancerat än en loop i något skriptspråk som skriver "hej" på skärmen med ny rad för varje är man väl programmerare?
<amelia> OrangeCat: nej, det håller jag inte med om. jag skriver rätt mycket skript i t.ex. bash, perl och ibland t.o.m. en del c, men jag anser mig inte kunna programmera eller att jag skulle vara programmerare för det. det handlar om så mycket mer än kunna skriva kod att programmera.
<OrangeCat> o_O
<OrangeCat> Okej... undrar verkligen vad det är för program.
<OrangeCat> Varken jag eller John Carmack är väl programmerare enligt dina krav. ;)
<OrangeCat> Man behöver ju inte vara uteslutande/primärt programmerare...
<amelia> OrangeCat: jag tror nog att John Carmack kan programmera.
<bamsefar> amelia: Bara inte programmera färdigt? ;)
<kodein> carmack har väl lyckats sparka ut ett gäng produkter, iaf
<bamsefar> Ajo, men inte på senare år.
<kodein> rage lär väl säkert släppas i år
<amelia> bamsefar: hahaha
<kodein> däremot kan man ju tänka sig att carmack inte kodar lika mycket på spelen nu som han gjorde tidigare.
<lilleman> vilken irc klient rekomenderas??
<amelia> lilleman: irssi
<kodein> irssi!
<lilleman> som finns under skrivbord..vill inte ha terminal
<kodein> erc!
<amelia> lilleman: xchat då.
<lilleman> amelia: kan man ha flera olika servrar då?
<amelia> lilleman: ja
<lilleman> har smuxi nu
 * Barre förstår inte vad ett GUI tillför till en irc-klient. själva data är ju enbart text... fast then again, Barre <3 irssi
<amelia> lite OT.. har vi någon solarismekkare här? jag har problem med att stdio.h och lite andra sånna filer saknas.
<OrangeCat> Trodde du skrev "sotarmekkare"...
<OrangeCat> Barre: Om du inte förstår hur ett GUI tillför något som är text vet jag inte vad jag ska säga...
<OrangeCat> Nativ skrollning? Trevliga fönster och ordning och reda (pengar på fredag)?
<OrangeCat> Jämför att sitta genom PuTTY-SSH och redigera en Apache-loggfil genom "ee" eller något mot att ladda in samma fil i en trevlig GUI-applikation på din arbetsstation.
<OrangeCat> Där du snabbt kan skrolla upp och ned och hitta saker och få en bra överblick med färgkodning och kanske riktiga "kolumner".
<OrangeCat> Just en sådan har jag länge velat ha, förresten.
<OrangeCat> Fast finns ändå inget smidigt sätt att få filen från servern till arbetsstationen.
<amelia> OrangeCat: samba? sshfs?
<andol> OrangeCat: Fast mycket utav det du beskriver fås ju även utav program du kör i terminalen, såsosom irssi alt. emacs?
<Barre> OrangeCat: du behöver inte säga någonting alls
<Barre> det var nämligen inte någon fråga, eller en uppmaning om att jag ville ha just in åsikt :P
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Om du vill öppna dina webloggar i en texteditor har du för liten website.
<OrangeCat> Samba vet jag inte mycket om förrutom att det tydligen är osäkert.
<OrangeCat> bamsefar: Ett antal hundra megabyte loggar om dagen... men man vill ju studera mönster och så.
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Och det gör du genom en texteditor?
<OrangeCat> Även när man kör "öppen tail" blir det ofta en enda röra på kommandoprompten.
<OrangeCat> bamsefar: Ja, jag tvingas ju.
<OrangeCat> Kollar såklart inte igenom varenda rad.
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Det där med programmering var inte din grej eller?
<OrangeCat> ?
<OrangeCat> Vet inte vad du syftar på nu.
<bamsefar> Ja, du sitter väl ffs inte och parsar loggarna för hand?
<OrangeCat> Om man redan vet mönstret kan man ju visa "de mest förfrågade dokumenten" och sådant. Men man vill ju se mönster som man INTE känner till.
 * andol har annars hört rykten om att det finns folk som analyserar sin loggfiler med hjälp utav skript, antingen egenskrivna eller färdigt tillhandahållna...
<larsemil> rykten andol! rykten!
<OrangeCat> Jaha. Jag känner inte till några sådana skript som är så intelligenta.
<OrangeCat> Men ni kanske kan upplysa om något?
<OrangeCat> Känns som ett omöjligt uppdrag dock.
<dagon_> mord gorgon
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Inget är ett omöjligt uppgdrag. :P
<OrangeCat> "Hitta saker som ser skumma ut och visa mig det, skriptet!"
<OrangeCat> "Men hur ska jag veta vad som är skumt för dig? =("
<larsemil> vad är skumt för dig då
<OrangeCat> Ja, sådant kan man inte definiera... det ser man med ögonen när det händer eller efteråt.
<OrangeCat> Nä... dags för frukost: tre ostburgare och stor vatten på donken.
<andol> OrangeCat: Den vanliga metoder är att man definera det som är normalt/kännt, och ber att få titta på resten manuellt, varpå man gradvis bygger upp fler och fler kända mönster.
<larsemil> jag kollar bara loggar när något går snett på mina desktopmaskiner
<OrangeCat> andol: Okej. Jag har själv studerat loggar och själv byggt skript för att rensa bort oönskade saker.
<OrangeCat> Är ju sör-vör.
<larsemil> http://awstats.sourceforge.net/
<larsemil> very advanced google
<larsemil> http://www.nltechno.com/awstats/awstats.pl?config=destailleur.fr
 * Barre försöker klura ut ett riktigt bra bus för ungarna imorgon, förslag mottages tacksamt
<HeMan> Barre: bus eller lur?
<larsemil> ge dem värsta feta prylarna, ett tvspel var, nya mobiler etc. och sen när de varit överlyckliga i en dag så säger du april april och tar tillbaka allt.
<Barre> HeMan: det ena utesluter inte det andra, men lur måste väl vara med i själva konceptet :)
<Barre> larsemil: vill inte vara elak jue
<larsemil> nej jag vet
<larsemil> jag skojade ju såklart
<larsemil> jag tycker det är så svårt. ska inte göra något med min william, han är för liten för att förstå lur tror jag.
<HeMan> tror min stora kommer försöka hitta på en massa bus för mig
<larsemil> hur gammal var hen?
<HeMan> snart 5
<larsemil> min är ju sex.
<larsemil> men han vet inte att imorogn är en lurdag.
<kodein> just, april april, det här är mina leksaker
<HeMan> Barre: du kan berätta att du ska börja jobba som kabeldragare, då blir dom lurade!
<Barre> busigt värre ;P
<larsemil> de ska riva grannens hus för att bygga nya gröna lund
<Kimmen> får han fett med cash?
<larsemil> asså.
<larsemil> jag pratar april jokes
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre jag har det ultimata....
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre vi kan säga till barnen att 2011 är linux år på skrivbordet!!
<Kimmen> aha, där får man för att man är tappad bakom en vagn
<amelia> larsemil: haha
<HeMan> larsemil: så klockrent!
<Barre> larsemil: hehe... men det går ju jag på varje år ;)
<kodein> just ja, imorrn har jag haft det här jobbet i ett år
<kodein> och så blir det förstås traditionsenlig kinamat på kvällen
<Barre> Kimmen: hahah välkommen in i spelet :)
<OrangeCat> Någon frågade igår om vilken artikel jag menade var borta. Här är den: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.376136/16-000-volt-genom-kroppen-nu-igen
<OrangeCat> larsemil: Det där har ju ingenting att göra med det jag efterfrågade.
<OrangeCat> 1 April är den vidrigaste dagen på året. Man kan inte lita på något någonstans på 48 timmar minst.
<OrangeCat> En del börjar några dagar för tidigt eller för sent också.
<OrangeCat> Blir typ minst en veckas osäkerhehet.
<t^> justfan bra du påminnde :D
<amelia>  *gäsp*
<larsemil> OrangeCat: jag förstod aldrig vad du efterfrågade.
<carl-> men
<carl-> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.377213/samsung-utreder-spionanklagelser
<carl-> är det här ett för tidigt aprilskämt
<larsemil> nixx
<OrangeCat> "När Mohamed Hassan ringde Samsungs supporttjänst om upptäckten svarade de, enligt honom, att "de hade lagt in programmet för att få veta hur datorn används""
<OrangeCat> ................
<kodein> den naturliga frågan är förstås "och vad fan har ni med det att göra"
<OrangeCat> Fast supporten har inget att göra med företaget i 99% av fallen.
<OrangeCat> De är idioter som aldrig kan någonting.
<larsemil> jag har iof världens bästa support. fast det är företagssupport.
<OrangeCat> Snacka om att man blivit galen många gånger...
<OrangeCat> "Kan jag inte få tala med en riktig tekniker? Kan du inte koppla mig till någon som faktiskt sitter och drar i spakar och kan ändra saker och se faktisk trafik?"
<OrangeCat> "Nej, vi kan inte göra det. Ni måste ta allt via oss."
<kodein> jag har helt okej support också
<carl-> huvudsaken är att jesus älskar oss alla
<carl-> även samsung
<carl-> jebus loves you yes  he does
<larsemil> jag har två killar som jag kan maila, får alltid svar på en gång. och vettiga svar. kan såklart ringa också men så bråttom har det aldrig varit
<OrangeCat> Eh...
<carl-> jebus älskar bode det starka o det svaga könet står det
<carl-> skrivet
<OrangeCat> Pratar ju för i helvete om det konsumenter kan få tag på.
<OrangeCat> Inte dyr företagssupport mellan företag.
<carl-> nej .. inte helvete
<carl-> paradiset
<carl-> där jebus finns ..
<carl-> i helvetet brinner samsung
<larsemil> dyr företagssupport är att ta i.
<carl-> "It receives every press of the touch screen. It 'sees' what you type on the physical keyboard. It reads every number you press in the dialer. It can track which applications you use, what 'type' they are, how often, and for how long. It hooks into data sent and received."
<larsemil> och sen är ju ni min support.
<carl-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11763089
<carl-> inget roligt för mig som har en samsung galaxy s
<larsemil> som jag brukar säga, there is no better support than the andol support.
<larsemil> den är uppsökande också: "Emil du måste fixa det här och det här och det här!"
<andol> larsemil: bitte :)
<larsemil> det är underbart.
<carl-> jebus
<Barre> larsemil: jag byggde vidare på din idé och har morgon luringen klar till barnen :)
<larsemil> Barre: om linux desktop 2011?
<Barre> larsemil: om att grannen sålt sin tomt....
<Barre> vänta....
<Barre> så.. fick telefon
<Barre> larsemil: jo, en liten enkel luring om att de skall bygga ett tivoli i närheten av oss :)
<Barre> gjorde en liten informationshäfte som kommer med posten, i 4färg :)
<larsemil> haha få se!
<Barre> larsemil: tänk på att det är en 11-åring och en 6-åring jag skall lura, så men behöver ju inte lägga ner allt för mycket tid.
<Barre> larsemil: http://gargamel.nu/april/
<larsemil> absolut
<Barre> har redan tryckt broschyren :)
<larsemil> Barre: hastigget. :D
<HeMan> Barre: snyggt!
<larsemil> Barre: men fantastiskt!
<HeMan> Barre: är du smyg-copywriter?
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, wtf?
<Barre> äldsta dottern är så jävla misstänksam och van att bli lurad, så jag måste göra liiiite extra för att hon skall gå på det
<HeMan> Barre: jag tycker nästan du kan publicera den broschyren på interwebs!
<Barre> hahaha... så fruktansvärt många stavfel och syftningsfel att det kommer inte hända... men som sagt, hon är 11 och lite avsläjande måste det vara, annars är det elakt :)
<HeMan> Barre: finns redan på en twitter nära dig!
 * Barre har dyslexi     
<HeMan> Barre: eller, fuck, det var ju i morgon man fick luras...
<kodein> upprepa aprilskämten första maj och kör sen ramsan "maj maj måne, jag kan lura dig till skåne".
<HeMan> kodein: jag satt just och funderade på den ramsam, men i mitt huvud var det "mars mars måne..."
<HeMan> kodein: men det är ju så klart maj
<kodein> ja :)
<Barre> HeMan: du blandar ihop maj-ramsan med "tjo tjo mars, jag skall röka hash" O.o
<Barre> men det rimmar ju inte tänkter ni...
<Barre> nej precis, man blir inte direkt snabb i huvudet av den ramsan O/
<kodein> hur uttalar du mars?
<larsemil>  I en bloggpost hos Samsungs officiella blogg, Samsung Tomorrow, så framgår det att undersökningen lett till att den säkerhetsmjukvara som använts, VIPRE, råkat missta det slovenska språket i Windows som keyloggern StarLogger. Detta eftersom båda använder en katalog kallad SL i Windows-katalogen.
<kodein> slovener är nog keyloggers de med
<Barre> Q: How to generate a random string?
<Barre> A: Put a fresh student in front of vi and tell him to quit.
<Barre> hehe
<Barre> HeMan: ^^
<Barre> larsemil: är det denna jag skall ha? http://www.netonnet.se/art/telefon/mobiltelefon/varumrken/samsung/samsung-i9023nexuss/148430.3211/
<amelia> Barre: haha, bästa grejjen
<Barre> hehe... jag gjorde en retweet till irc.. m.a.o. snodde den från en tweet, men den är ju underbar :)
<Barre> (om du menar vi skämtet d.v.s)
<amelia> kanske ska prova något liknande på min familj. :P
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> ser precis att HeMan postat vi-skämtet på FB för 15 timmar sen... sorry for beeing slow
<larsemil> och på twitter.
<larsemil> eftersom jag retweetade honom tidigt i morse
<larsemil> Barre: jupp
<Barre> grymt, då är den beställd :P
<Philip5> wb Squarism
<Philip5> Squarism: ska vi slå till ikväll då?
<Philip5> Squarism: såg att du verkar ha levlat upp lite ;)
<Philip5> jag är ju bara level 5 men du var väl minst level 7?
<Squarism> Philip5, kan ev gå.. måste städa ivkäll =D
<Philip5> jag ska iväg och träna lite så vi får väl hitta lite tid efter träning och städning då
<Squarism> okej
<Philip5> eller det kanske tar hela kvällen för dig att städa hela ditt stora slott?!?! ;)
<Squarism> jag bor stort va
<Squarism> nä.. borde ju gå när du säger det
<Philip5> hehe, inte vet jag
<Philip5> det kanske är du som bor på slottet ;)
<Squarism> jag va väldigt nära att slå en lvl 9 wehr som britt igår
<Philip5> coolt
<Squarism> men föll på ett kombinerat artelleri anfal
<Squarism> =(
<Philip5> så du börjar bli en riktig sim-spelar nu då som du kallade brittspelarna ;)
<Philip5> ja det är lite meckigt ibland med britterna. det känns som man måste tajma mer och inte göra fel alls för det straffar sig hårt
<Squarism> nä, jag har ju lärt mig att de duktiga brittspelarna inte använder emplacements
<Philip5> inte?
<Philip5> vad fokuserar de på då?
<Squarism> ja, britterna är kluriga på så sätt
<Philip5> tråkiga med dem är att de är så dyra och tröga ibörjan
<Philip5> men bra
<Squarism> dom fookar antingen på att få ut en snabb Stuart elller bygga armor truck för att få ut en cromwell eller firefly
<Squarism> sen är det viktigt att skaffa sig en sk "blob"
<Philip5> blob?
<Squarism> typ 3 rifles, 2 engineers + lt + capt... ev commandos
<dagon_> blue led of babylon?
<Squarism> den står emot det mesta
<larsemil> OT!
<Philip5> ska capt bara verka? och inte ge artelleri då?
<Squarism> I confess!
<Philip5> larsemil: nä det är ju på linux vi spelar så klart ;P
<Squarism> capt krävs både för stuart eller armor truck
<Philip5> jo men jag tänkte mer sedan när den väl är ute
<Squarism> sen ger den ju defensiva bonusar för alla i samma Zon
<Philip5> fast vi får nog ta det där sedan
<Squarism> ...så den kan hänga med trupperna
<Philip5> annars blir larsemil bara så sugen på att vara med
<Philip5> ;)
<larsemil> tss. jag håller ju på att utveckla ett eget världens bästa spel
<Squarism> låter bra =D
<Philip5> larsemil: om du bara väljer 2 världskrigstema på det så kommer du långt :D
<larsemil> https://bitbucket.org/spektre/project-destination/wiki/Home
<Philip5> larsemil: du får snacka med maxjezy så kanske han kan skapa lite grafikgrejs i blender åt dig ;)
<larsemil> det blir 2d
<Philip5> kan ju göra 2d grejer i blender också
<larsemil> jo såklart
<Coffe> i en for in bash loop, kan man ang 2 ranges ?
<larsemil> Coffe: hur menar du?
<HeMan> Coffe: vad vill du göra?
<Kimmen> Coffe: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html
 * kodein gissar han vill göra for i in 1..20, 30..54 do blahablaha
<Coffe> for in {1..10,30..34} : do kinky stuff
<Coffe> +1 kodein
<HeMan> Coffe: det skiter sig direkt, bash har sanity påslaget så kinky stuff går inte göra... :-P
<kodein> och det kan man ju hyfsat enkelt villkora genom att villkora inne i loopen, typ if foo < 11 or foo > 29 ...
<larsemil> HeMan: blev du inspirerad av faluns tweetup? :D
<HeMan> Coffe: for i in {1..10} {30..30}; do kinky stuff?
<HeMan> larsemil: vad?
<Coffe> or fungerade oxå
<Coffe> HeMan,  tacj
<Coffe> HeMan, det du sa fail , men or fungerade
<Coffe> for i in {1-10} or {30..37}; do echo server ss$i; ssh ss@ss$i cat /etc/issue ;done
<HeMan> or?
<kodein> små djur som gillar ost.
<HeMan> får du inte i ett or i din sekvens då?
<larsemil> HeMan: såg du ville ha middag i sthlm, vi ska göra det i falun idag
<Coffe> HeMan,  nej , nu glev den igenom hela rangen tror jag
<HeMan> larsemil: ah! njae, det var ett event jag skulle på men det slutade med att det bara var jag som skulle komma så jag tänkte om någon annan ville ha mig i stället
<Coffe> eller va svamlar jag om
<larsemil> HeMan: kom till falun då. ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: mmm
<larsemil> Coffe: for i in $(seq 1 10), $(seq 20 30); do echo $i; done
<Coffe> HeMan,  sorry typo på min sida {1..10} {30..38} funkade skit bra
<larsemil> bra
<kodein> larsemil: man ska väl egentligen inte använda seq längre iom att bash har egen funktionalitet för det inbyggt.
<HeMan> kan man få bash's egna att göra samma som $(seq 1 2 10)?
<kodein> {1..2..10}
<HeMan> njae, det blir bara {1..2..10}
<kodein> konstigt, wfm här.
<HeMan> eller bara 1
<kodein> {1..10..2}
<HeMan> just, men det kräver en nyarer bash än vad tex RHEL 5 har
<kodein> så frågan är alltså egentligen "hur gör man detta i en stenåldersbash som inte hör till gruppen 'numera' som kodein pratade om"?
<HeMan> :)
<larsemil> kodein är så top of the line on the bleeding edge.
<Kimmen> inte mycket att stå på där
<kodein> njaej, men jag hade uppskattat om rhel5 haft fränare emacs än emacs21...
<HeMan> kodein: det löser man med tramp eller sshfs!
<delhage> HeMan: var befinner du dig?
<HeMan> delhage: just nu är jag i Södertälje
<delhage> ojdå
<delhage> HeMan: jag såg din vädjan på FB
<HeMan> delhage: men är det mat-frågan så är jag öppen för att åka in till Stockholm
<delhage> vet inte riktigt när jag slutar men det kan vara intressant
<larsemil> nej nu går jag för idag!
<kodein> ses imorrn
<HeMan> delhage: jag är nog inne i stan vid 18-tiden om det blir något
<cHarNe2_> hur gör man om man vill ha ett krypterat fält i mysql? vill ju få ut det igen på nått sätt :P
<HeMan> cHarNe2_: beror på vad du vill göra
<HeMan> cHarNe2_: lösenord så krypterar du och sen när du ska kolla om det är rätt krypterar du det användaren matar in och jämför
<cHarNe2_> HeMan: aahh, i see
<kodein> krypterar och krypterar... man hashar dem helst
<cHarNe2_> njaa, vill spara undan det och generera filer som innehåller lösenordet i klartext
<HeMan> jo just, tänkte hashar, skrev krypterar
<cHarNe2_> okok
<HeMan> cHarNe2_: det där är trixigt, nått som krypterats och går dekryptera med en nyckel som finns på maskinen är i praktiken okrypterat
<kodein> man borde ju kunna slänga gpg-krypterat mos i blobbar och sen dekryptera med sin nyckel och passphrase iofs
<HeMan> cHarNe2_: du kan kryptera med någon asymetrisk algoritm som kodein föreslog
<HeMan> och då ligger det lite i sakens natur att man måste på ett eller annat sätt ange en passphrase manuellt för att det ska bli säkert
<cHarNe2_> HeMan: hmm, jo det har ni nog rätt i.
<cHarNe2_> fan vad jobbigt..
<delhage> HeMan: tror det drar ut på tiden för min del...
<HeMan> delhage: ok
<delhage> HeMan: ska du in till stan i vilket fall som helst?
<HeMan> delhage: ne, bara om någon dyker upp
<realubot> Dags att se över maskningsrutinerna? http://gt.expressen.se/nyheter/1.2385869/inte-brottsligt-att-lagga-ut-bilder-pa-elins-kropp
<realubot> Vad är det för klantar till poliser?
<delhage> HeMan: ok
<HeMan> motherfucking intel-licenser!
<chees_> nån som testat black trac?
<kodein> "black trac"?
<kodein> menar du månne backtrack?
<puttek> Är det 2.5 diskar i en bärbardator?
<HeMan> puttek: om det inte är 1.8" så brukar det vara 2.5"
<kodein> ofta 2.5"
<puttek> Okidoki, tackar
<HeMan> puttek: men dubbelkolla innan du beställer ny disk
<puttek> Vart kan man se det?
<HeMan> puttek: laptop-leverantören eller om du är sån så kan du öppna laptopen och kolla
<bamsefar> HeMan: Intellicenser?
<virtuald> puttek: om du har ubuntu finns "Diskverktyg".
<kodein> för kompilator?
<virtuald> puttek: där får du fram modellnummer
<virtuald> puttek: finns många sätt att få fram det nummret
<puttek> HeMan: Klart man finner det hos levrantör, ibland så torkar man sig i röva innan man skiter.
<HeMan> bamsefar: fortran-kompilatorer
<HeMan> puttek: eftersom du frågade här så visste jag inte att du kollat hos leverantören med
<puttek> HeMan: Jag har inte kollat. Jag menar att jag var dum som inte tänkte på det. :)
<HeMan> puttek: ah!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: man blir ju nästa orolig när du försvinner från kanalen så där ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag är så sjuk
<Philip5> :O
<maxjezy> orkar inte datorn
<Philip5> sjukare än vanligt?! ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> bara ligger och mår illa
<Philip5> uj uj uj, då är det illa
<maxjezy> rör jag mig mer än vanligt kräks jag pingviner
<Philip5> du kanske bara är gravid ;)
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> får hoppas det
<maxjezy> så det inte är någon alien dödlig mask som invaderat min kropp
<Philip5> du har ju redan berättat att du är lite rund om magen också... då har vi ju två tecken
<maxjezy> och sakta pinar mig till döds
<maxjezy> jag har faktiskt gått ner 2 kilo!
<Philip5> sedan du blev magsjuk eller?
<maxjezy> jag har ju varit så här i typ över ett halvår
<maxjezy> men ja har ju gått upp under tiden  med
<maxjezy> men nu har jag ätit aningen mindre mat
<maxjezy> försöker hålla maten innanför magmunnens läppar
<Philip5> man brukar må bättre då
<maxjezy> få hoppas det
<Danne> Hej, frågade igår ang installation av ubuntu och windows 7 på olika diskar, fick inget konkret svar och har testat lite fram och tillbaka genom att dra ur hårddisken med windows på eller att försöka boota disken med ubuntu på. I vilket fall går jag inte ubuntu att starta?
<Danne> Ngn som har koll på om jag behöver ha båda "os" på samma disk för att grub ska fungera eller om det går att ha dem på olika diskar?
<kodein> inga problem.
<Barre> det går givetvis att ha os på olika diskar och grub kan hantera detta. Drar du dock ut disken som datorn vill boota på och som grub ligger på kommer det givetvis inte att fungera.
<Danne> jo men även om ja lägger grub på disken som ubuntu är på så får ja inte det os att starta
<Danne> markören bara blinkar och efter några sekunder startar windows igen
<Danne> -.-
<Philip5> Danne: du ska inte dra ur diskar och greja utan ubuntuinstallationen bör föreslå vart den vill lägga saker och då ska det sedan funka. du ska få upp grub där du väljer om du vill starta win7 eller ubuntu
<Philip5> om det inte funkar så är något knas och antingen får man se över grub i sig eller inställningarna i sitt bios
<Danne> jo men ja får inte upp grub
<Philip5> bootar den bara win7 eller inget alls?
<Danne> okej men hur ska ja kunna göra inställningar i grub om ja inte kan boota ubuntu?
<Danne> den bootar bara w7
<Barre> men hur installerade du ubuntu då?
<Danne> har testat både alternativ , och vanliga desktop
<Danne> via skiva första gången o andra gången via usb
<Philip5> installerade du win7 efter ubuntu?
<Barre> du har inte lyckats att installera ubuntu?
<Danne> windows 7 finns sedan länge, vill nu installera ubuntu som sekundärt os
<Philip5> när du installerade ubuntu. gick den igen om alla stegen för installation då och avslutade med att säga att du skulle starta om datorn för att kunna köra igång ubuntu?
<Philip5> inget som krånglade på vägen?
<Barre> boota på installations CD så kommer installationen att sköta grubkonfiguratinoen automatiskt.
<Philip5> som Barre skriver för annars låter det som mbr skrivs och pekar på fel disk eller inte skrivs alls
<Danne> ja precis, den frågade även om den jag ville installera grub då den kände av att jag hade ett operativsystem till, dock visade den att jag hade vista vilket ja inte brydde mig om och slutförde installationen. O då säger den att du måste starta om datorn för att ladda in ditt nya os
<Danne> Barre: menar du att ja ska skivan o installera som vanligt?
<Danne> boota skivan*
<Barre> 1: Ta backup av Windows-installationen. 2: boota på ubuntu CD och installera.
<Danne> Barre: satte i en ny hårddisk nu, testar och lägga in ubuntu på den o ska se om det fungerar
<Barre> installera som vanlilgt. Instllationen kommer känna igen att du har windows installerat och ta hänsyn till detta och Grub kommer få ett windows entry.
<Danne> Barre: men grub verkar uppfatta att jag har windows vista..
<Danne> Barre: ska se igenom hårddiskarna så de inte ligger några gamla windows filer på ngn annan, kanske de som spökar:S
<Barre> jag har inte installera dualboot själv (på mååånga år), men jag kan inte tänka mig att det spelar någon större roll om den uppfattar det som vista eller win7
<Barre> nu skall jag laga mat
<Danne> :d
<Danne> tack för hjälpen
<Danne> ska ge det ett nytt försök
<Squarism> kan jag skriva ett wrapperscript som exekverarar en commandline på formen command1 ; command2 ; command3....
<Squarism> dvs så jag kan köra
<Squarism> wrapper.sh command1 ; command2 ; command3
<Squarism> inte helt överraskande tolkar den det som " wrapper.sh command1" ... o sen de andra
<Squarism> can man så att säga "encapsulera" så alla blir argument till wrapper.sh invokeringen?
<cahoot> Squarism: (möjligen/troligen helt uppåt vägg): wrapper || {command1; command2;command3;}
<dagon_> wat
<dagon_> wrapper <eller> command1;command2;command3
<dagon_> Oo
<puttek> 2097 trasiga sektorer, as ball!
<coobra> :o
<amelia> :(
<Barre> :'(
<Barre> världen blir lite sämre för varje disk som går sönder.. jag tycker så på riktigt....
<Barre> men så är jag lite sjuk i huvudet också
<puttek> Haha, smått sjuk kanske. :p
<dagon_> Barre: jag vet hur det känns :<
<coobra> Barre: ja tycker ofa mindre disk är lättare :p
<andol> Barre: För att hårddiskarna är dina vänner? :)
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> undra sa flundra
<xyzp> har jag debian ver 4.0?
<coobra> hur ska vi vet a det
<xyzp> undrar jag med coobra
<arand> lsb_release -a
<cahoot> är det inte du som har en eepc900 med xandros?
<xyzp> ja cahoot cahoot
<dagon_> wat
<dagon_> Distributor ID:	LinuxMint
<dagon_> Description:	Linux Mint 10 Julia
<dagon_> hoho
<coobra> Julia <3
<dagon_> den funkar rätt bra
<dagon_> update-managern kickar ju ubuntus med hästlängder
<coobra> hemmaburken
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> >lsb_release -a
<xyzp> -su: -a: kommando hittades inte
<dagon_> har du ens linux
<dagon_> :D
<xyzp> börjar gråta snart typ
<dagon_> picsplz
<arand> Alltså har du inte debian eller någon debian-avkomma installerad.
<dagon_> hur kollar man i arch egentligen
<dagon_> nä just, jag glömde
<dagon_> vi har ju rolling release
<arand> Eller så är den grovt modifierad, eller paj
<dagon_> vi behöver inte sånt
<dagon_> hah! :D
<arand> debian rullar ju delvis... -poff
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> antar att du tänker på squeeze
<arand> oldstable, stable, testing, unstable, experimental, 2 frysta, 3 rullande
<cHarNe2_> debian håller ju på och gör en rolling, kommr inte ihåg vad det heter
<dagon_> ja, jag hörde det också
<cHarNe2_> debian CUT
<arand> Debian cut är ju mer att göra installerbara weeklies av testing...
<dagon_> aw
<dagon_> aldrig får man bra nyheter
<xyzp> arand, tror det, men behöver veta för en uppdatering
<cHarNe2_> xyzp: vad vill du veta?
<arand> xyzp: uname -r kan ju ge en fingervisning om hur gammalt systemet är, men som sagt, jag tror inte man kan säga att den motsvarar en "version" av debian.
<xyzp> cHarNe2_ vilken distribution + version jag har på linux
<arand> uname -v kan ge ett datum.
<cHarNe2_> xyzp: cat /etc/*release*
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> uname -r
<xyzp> 2.6.21.4-eeepc
<arand> ~ 25 April, 2007
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> uname -v
<xyzp> #6 Mon May 5 11:38:34 EDT 2008
<cHarNe2_> xyzp: skriv bara:  uname -a
<cHarNe2_> -a get allt
<arand> Vad för slags uppdatering är det som ämnas?
<cHarNe2_> "ämnas" :D
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> uname -a
<xyzp> Linux asus-1188015244 2.6.21.4-eeepc #6 Mon May 5 11:38:34 EDT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<dagon_> jisses
<xyzp> vad?
<dagon_> "jättebra" info
<dagon_> vad är det för skit du har installerat? :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> eepc
<coobra> :p
<dagon_> eeecp
<arand> xyzp: Vad för slags uppdatering är det som ämnas?
<dagon_> 8]
<coobra> :p
<cHarNe2_> alla borde köra arch ;)
<dagon_> ja
<coobra> det är fan trevligt
<dagon_> aur är det bästa sen skivat bröd och dd-wrt
<coobra> men ja är kär i DEb*isarna !!!
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> haha
<xyzp> coobra, den var i när jag köpte den
<dagon_> xyzp: installera något annat då? :)
<coobra> xyzp: blås den  :D
<cHarNe2_> pacman <3 there is no other
<coobra> pacman är apt-get wannabeee
<cHarNe2_> kanske det, men den funkar :P
<coobra> :p
<coobra> har apt-get hat problem  ?
<xyzp> coobra, ok då måste jag spara allt jag har först på extern hd el cd el minne
<coobra> när?
<coobra> xyzp: vad ska sparas :/
<dagon_> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1301586517020.jpg
<cahoot> coobra: användarberoende problem
<dagon_> SFW btw
<coobra> :p
<coobra> cahoot: jasså
<xyzp> han kör äpplet
<cHarNe2_> dagon_: har suttit på mac i lite över ett år nu, hatar skiten :P
<dagon_> :P
<cahoot> coobra: apt är väl inte perfekt men jag betvivlar strakt att det finns något som genomgående är iklass med det eller bättre
<dagon_> pacman är rätt fin
<dagon_> kompletterat med clyde så är det fin fisl
<dagon_> fisk*
<coobra> cahoot: exakt :p
<xyzp> coobra, bilder, å så och bookmarks i ff
<coobra> jasså
<coobra> :D
<asp> Hej! NÃ¥gon som vet hur man installerar win xp frn USB???
<xyzp> coobra, har du inga bokmärken i din browser?
<dagon_> asp: google -> unetbootin
<coobra> xyzp: njaah
<dagon_> coobra har ett cronjob som tankar ner sidorna han surfar
<dagon_> 8]
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> aftonbladet 12gig
<asp> ok, och finns de win xp att ladda ner för usb? har ingen xp skiva själv =(
<dagon_> har du en licens så bara bege dig till piratbukten
<coobra> asp: man google
<asp> okey man
<dagon_> \o/
<asp> =P
<cHarNe2_> coobra: finns det en man sida för google? o.O
<dagon_> Ingen manualpost för google
<dagon_> fail
<coobra> nej
<coobra> :p
<xyzp> Jag fick inget svar på vilken distribution jag hadde?
<dagon_> nä
<cHarNe2_> xyzp: skulle tippa på att det är nån moddad ubuntu
<dagon_> $ man icanhazgooglekthxbai
<dagon_> Ingen manualpost för icanhazgooglekthxbai
<dagon_> ;(
<coobra> http://tinyurl.com/6l4gtc4
<dagon_> det här systemet är korrupt
<xyzp> cHarNe2, ok tack
<dagon_> coobra: världens bästa sida :>
<arand> xyzp: Var det inte xandros då?
<coobra> lätt
<cHarNe2_> coobra: dagon_ live.lmgtfy.com
<coobra> cHarNe2_: ere saker folk googlar på
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%C3%84r+robert+b%C3%B6g%3F
<xyzp> arand, ok, men modad ubuntu trodde jag va närmare typ
<xyzp> <nybörjare på linux å skalen
<puttek> Installera nytt. Problem solved.
<dagon_> jag håller med puttek
<xyzp> puttek, ok
<arand> Har några av paketen -ubuntu# is versionsnamnet? (dpkg -l | less)
<dagon_> gör lite backup på en usb-pinne och installera om
<dagon_> bättre att ha ett system man kan hantera
<dagon_> och vet vad det är
<arand> Om inte kan man gissa att den inte har ett dyft med ubuntu att göea
<puttek> Det enda du egentligen inte vill bli av med är bilder och dom är det väl bara slänga in på en sticka och gömma den på säkert ställe.
<xyzp> dagon, ok
<xyzp> arand, förklara närmare
<arand> Om ubuntu ändrar något lägger de till -ubuntu1 i versionsnamnet uppepå debian (om applikationen inte är ubuntu-native).
<Barre> last -clear
<Barre> andol: ja, hårddiskar är mina enda vänner O.o
<xyzp> arand, ok
<realubot> xyzp: lsb_release -a
<realubot> i Ubuntu ger info om vilket system du har installerat.
<xyzp> deb http://update.eeepc.asus.com/p900 p900 main
<xyzp> deb http://update.eeepc.asus.com/p900/sv p900 main
<realubot> xyzp: Jag ser att du har försökt med det. Hade inte du någon variant av Asus eget sustem?
<xyzp> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<realubot> *system
<realubot> xyzp: Du har väl det där vad det nu heter som Asus hade på sina netbooks?
<xyzp> realubot, jo
<realubot> xyzp: Xandros
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är problemet då?
<xyzp> realuubot, hur kan jag uppdatera det? är det lönlöst typ?
<arand> Återigen vad är det du vill uppdatera?
<realubot> xyzp: Jag vet faktiskt inte. Det där kollade vi väl någon gång? Ditt Xandros var väl hopplöst ouppdaterat?
<realubot> xyzp: Jag har för mig att sist vi kollade så hade supporten på systemet upphört och webbläsaren du använde var typ Firefox 2.
<arand> Man som de flesta har påpekat, bäst att ominstallera med något modernare.
<xyzp> realubot, ok, jag har uppdaterat firefox till Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101203 Firefox/3.6.13
<Markslap> Varför då?
<Markslap> Varför kör du inte Fx 4?
 * arand slaps Markslap 
<Markslap> Varför då?
<xyzp> Markslap, den var bara beta då
<Markslap> När då?
<Markslap> Den har ju varit stable i flera dagar D:
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> xyzp: Du kan ju alltid testa att köra: uname -a
<xyzp> Markslap, ok minns inte när jag uppdaterade ff
<realubot> För att se kernel och: cat /etc/debian_version
<realubot> För att se vilken Debian-version det bygger på.
<cHarNe2_> realubot: ver vi att det är nån debian han kör?
<Markslap> Jag började köra Fx 4 när det var beta 5.
<Markslap> Beta 9 var värst.
<Markslap> Den spontankraschade till och från.
<realubot> cHarNe2_: Xandros bygger på Debian.
<cHarNe2_> realubot: ok
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> uname -a
<xyzp> Linux asus-1188015244 2.6.21.4-eeepc #6 Mon May 5 11:38:34 EDT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Markslap> Kör inte EEE en CentOS?
<realubot> xyzp: Testa om du har någon xandros-release fil i /etc: cat /etc/*-release
<Markslap> Eller någon annan udda dist.
<arand> Markslap: Nope
<realubot> xyzp: Eller så här: ls -l /etc/*-release
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> cat /etc/debian_version
<cHarNe2_> xyzp: var bor du?
<xyzp> 4.0
<xyzp> debian 4.0 då?
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Det verkar ju så.
<realubot> xyzp: Testa det här: cat /etc/*-release
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> ls -l /etc/*-release
<xyzp> ls: /etc/*-release: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> På något sätt måste det ju gå att se vilket Xandros du har.
<puttek> Har inte jag och dagon_  redan löst det här? :D
<arand> Är det ens relevant?
<xyzp> Kan jag uppdatera debian då?
<arand> *Ominstallera
<dagon_> puttek: jag vill också påstå det :)
<xyzp> arand, ok
<arand> Jag tror inte det finns mycket chans att försöka forcera in debian ovanpå xandros...
<lilleman> jag har ett progg TightVNC viewer på windows men finns det till linux??
<realubot> xyzp: testa det här då: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i "xandros"
<realubot> xyzp: Vad får du då?
<Markslap> lilleman: Hett tips: Googla.
<dagon_> lilleman: googla?
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i "xandros"
<xyzp> asus-1188015244:/root>
<arand> xyzp: Man kan ju alltid försöka, men räkna med att systemet blir oandvändbart så förbered dig med den förutsättningen.
<arand> realubot: Läs backloggen...
<puttek> Brukar det vara krångligt att byta hdd i en laptop? Jag menar, är det bara yttersta skruvarna sen finns den där, eller brukar det vara ännu mer att plocka isär innan man når den jäveln.
<realubot> lilleman: If you need a version working in Windows 95/98/ME, Windows NT 4.0, or in Unix-like systems (including Linux), download TightVNC 1.3.10.
<realubot> lilleman: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<realubot> arand: Det orkar jag inte...
<arand> Vi repeterar saker som sades 15 min sen..
<arand> puttek: Helt beroende på tillverkare, på min är det bara 4 skruvar och sen dra ut den.
<lilleman> tackar...jag vet inte vad jag skulle hjort utan er
<realubot> puttek: Nya laptops har ju ofta en lucka under för hdd.
<realubot> lilleman: googlat kanske. :)
<puttek> arand: Jo, tänkte mest om det oftast är på så sätt, som i ditt fall.
<puttek> realubot: Det hade varit drömmen. :)
<xyzp> arand, jag vill inte att den ska krasha bara om jag gör ngn ting
<arand> lilleman: Använder man inte remmina rdp enklast om man ska ansluta till windows?
<xyzp> Att uppdatera firefox var en stor resa för mig bara
<realubot> xyzp: Har du en extern USB-hårddisk? Om du har det så är mitt råd att du speglar hela disken och därefter lägger in Ubuntu Netbook Edition istället.
<dagon_> kör inte ubuntu på en så klen dator
<dagon_> det tar ju livet av den
<realubot> Lubuntu då.
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> hur stabil är den nu för tiden?
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag har bara testat lite lätt i vbox.
<arand> ...Crunchbang
<dagon_> eller arch :>
<dagon_> det finns t.o.m. en färdigkompilerad arch till netbooks
<lloowen> Hello everyone. Sorry about the English. Is it possible to run "Comviq Surf Turbo-3G" on Ubuntu? I can read Swedish but not so good at writing.
<realubot> Äh, Ubuntu fungerar på Asus 900. Den har 1GB RAM. Det som isf är problemet är skräp-ssd:n.
<realubot> 16GB ssd.
<xyzp> minnestorlek 1024 MB
<xyzp> Processor Intel(R) mobilprocessor
<realubot> lloowen: jag fjur sasji foeds är snos, di da bobo.
<dagon_> realubot: det funkar inte ett dugg
<dagon_> segare skit får man leta efter
<dagon_> det som funkar bäst är arch linux + fluxbox/lxde
<dagon_> proof of concept: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png
<dagon_> bbl
<dagon_> *poff*
<realubot> xyzp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC#Specifications
<realubot> dagon_: Har du en sådan? Vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<maxjezy> hallå
<realubot> xyzp: Köp en ny Asus med 10.1" på Inet för 1990 kr. :)
<arand> lloowen: I don't know I'm afraid, oh, and do ignore realubot ;)
<realubot> NEJ! Dom har höjt priser till 2390 kr igen. :S
<lloowen> arand: I tried to install using wine but it did not work :(
<maxjezy> lloowen, it should work out of the box
<realubot> lloowen: It will depend whatever the 3G-modem works or not, I think.
<xyzp> Vet inte om jag tolkade tabellen rätt , men jag ska prova arch linux + fluxbox/lxde senare
<realubot> lloowen: I don't think that Comvic does any difference. What kind of modem are you using?
<maxjezy> i think it's the 1550E right?
<maxjezy> huawei
<lloowen> This comviq surf is a usb modem.
<xyzp> Asus eeepc900
<realubot> lloowen: Yeah, but what model?
<maxjezy> lloowen, is it in latest ubuntu version?
<realubot> lloowen: Try this: lsusb
<realubot> in Terminal.
<realubot> Do you get any id of the modem?
<maxjezy> lloowen, install usb-modeswitch and set the APN in the connectionsettings to data.comviq.se
<lloowen> maxjezy: OK I enter that command and something. What am I looking for? I'm currently using my adsl/modem at home. Thanks I'll give that a try.
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.auroraos.org/
<realubot> xyzp: Aurora started life originally in 2008 as the Eeebuntu project; A customized redistribution of Ubuntu; modified specifically for the Eeepc range of netbooks.
<arand> xyzp: Alla är alternativ att prova, beroende på vad som passar, arch linux är relativt tekniskt.
<maxjezy> lloowen, just try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch and after that go to the internetconnection settings in the panel and change the APN to data.comviq.se, i think it is set to internet.comviq.se by default
<maxjezy> but i m not sure, been a while since i used that modem
<arand> xyzp: Något som realubot föreslog kan vara det enklare alternativet.
<lilleman> realubot: help me plz...
<lloowen> maxjezy: but it is possible
<lloowen> sounds good
<maxjezy> yes it is  :)
<lilleman> Jag har laddat hem programmet och packat upp den men hur installerar jag den?
<arand> lilleman: Kör du inte ubuntu?
<lilleman> jo
<lloowen> maxjezy: when you say internet connection settings, what is the gnome name for that application? I use the KDE equivalent. Perhaps I should install the gnome version.
<arand> lilleman: Du borde ha en applikation "remmina" eller "remote desktop viewer" redan installerat tror jag
<lilleman> men kan jag ansli
<lilleman> emn kan jag snluat till den befintliga vnc?
<lilleman> ansluta*
<arand> lilleman: Den klarar både vnc och rdp
<lilleman> hur kör jag den då?
<arand> från internetsektionen i startmenyn
<lilleman> RDV??
<Markslap> Remote desktop.
<Markslap> lilleman: rdesktop kan du använda också.
<maxjezy> lloowen, i dont know in KDE
<lilleman> arand:  atck
<lilleman> tack
<lilleman> tar detta mkt cpu?
<lilleman> tänkte ha den på 24/7
<arand> Ingen aning, har aldrig mekat med remote desktop riktigt...
<lilleman> ok
<lilleman> men det funakr iaf & det är huvudsaken :P
<lilleman> Varför får jag "Segmentation fault" hela tiden när jag ska starta HLDS?? ngn som har en bra förklaring på detta? jag hittar ingen info på googel som jag fattar
<realubot> lilleman: sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<lilleman> realubot:  redan fixat via RDV
<lilleman> ty iaf
<lilleman> men du får gärna svara på min andra fråga
<Markslap> HLDS?
<realubot> lilleman: Vad var det då? Om den tar mycket cpu?
<lilleman> realubot: vad?
<lilleman> nej om hlds
<realubot> lilleman: Din andra fråga?
<realubot> lilleman: Det vet jag inte vad det är.
<lilleman> Varför får jag "Segmentation fault" hela tiden när jag ska starta HLDS?? ngn som har en bra förklaring på detta? jag hittar ingen info på googel som jag fattar
<cHarNe2_> lilleman: det blir fel i minnet
<lilleman> fysiskt då lr?
<cHarNe2_> lilleman: alltså minnet är inte trasigt
<lilleman> phu
<realubot> lilleman: Vad är HLDS?
<cHarNe2_> lilleman: men koden som körs funkar itne
<cHarNe2_> realubot: halflife server
<realubot> Aha.
<lilleman> realubot: HLDS = Halflife
<cHarNe2_> LalfLifeDedecatedServer
<lloowen> maxjezy: Did you use the PIN1 and PUK1 codes?
<cHarNe2_> hmm, C-s har slutat funka i mitt emacs, nån som vet vad jag kan ha gjort? :P
<delhage> caps-lock
<cHarNe2_> delhage: nope, verkar bara ha slutat i ett av min "screen-fönster"
<virtuald> :p
<cHarNe2_> har startat om emacs, fortfarande samma, funkar om jag startar emacs i annat screen-fönster :P
<cHarNe2_> stängde screen-fänstret och startade det igen, nu funkar det
<maxjezy> lloowen, i cant remember that
<maxjezy> it was over a year ago i used it
<cHarNe2_> detta är nog det skummast som hänt mig iår..
<maxjezy> it was to expencive and not that fast
<maxjezy> and i lost 100 in pokergame online
<virtuald> charne2_: eftersom ^S och ^Q används för flow control i terminalemuleringen så får du stänga av det
<maxjezy> bad connection
<cHarNe2_> virtuald: o.O fattar inte men nu funkar det som det ska och jag är nöjd :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad händer ikväll?
<virtuald> charne2_: men kom ihåg det så hittar du nog rätt när du behöver veta :)
<maxjezy> amelia, kika serier och göra lite ukulele i 3D
<maxjezy> själv?
<amelia> maxjezy: jag kommar på sveriges värsta bilförare.
<amelia> kollar*
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> man borde kolla upp vem som gett dem körkort och sparka den från trafikverket
<amelia> nej, man borde kolla vem som gett dem körkort och boka en uppkörning. :)
<amelia> slipper man massa dyra lektioner för jag hade lätt spöat alla dem i bilkörning. :P
<cHarNe2_> virtuald: will do ;)
<danne> Hej, installerade precis ubuntu och nu startade det upp efter lite om och män, men när ja kommer in i systemet fungerar inte mus eller tangentbord... om jag startar recovory modulen så står det ngt error när operativsystemet laddar mus och tangentbord?
<danne> ngn som upplevt smama problem
<cHarNe2_> delhage: hmm, har du usb-enheter eller gammal PS-anslutning (eller vad det nu heter)
<danne> usb
<cHarNe2_> danne: det där var till dig
<cHarNe2_> ok
<cHarNe2_> danne: du får bara upp en inloggningsruta?
<danne> ja , fast utan mitt inloggningsnamn
<danne> står bara ubuntu
<arand> Är det här LiveCDn?
<cHarNe2_> danne: ok, vad har du för tangentbord?
<danne> ett loghitech g15
<arand> Vilken version av ubuntu?
<danne> nyaste
<danne> fast är nog alternative ja installerade
<cHarNe2_> danne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<cHarNe2_> vet inte hur mycket den hjälper
<danne> ska titta igenom det.
<danne> men musen funkar inte heller..
<danne> känns som att det borde va ngt annat:s
<cHarNe2_> true, var sitter usb-kontakterna?
<danne> på moderkortet
<arand> Den verkar vara mer för att få igång all special funktioner på tbordet
<cHarNe2_> direkt på moderkortet via framdragning till fronten?
<cHarNe2_> arand: ok
<danne> direkt på moderkortet
<cHarNe2_> danne: ok
<arand> Har du något annat tangetnbord som du kan prova med?
<cHarNe2_> danne: är det nått som lyser när du stoppar in kontakten? typ laser från musen eller nått sånt
<danne> har ett trådlöst ja tänkte testa
<asp> bör man göra någon sorts avinstallation av ubuntu om man vill installera xp? eller går det att köra xp från usb och bara installera?
<danne> det lyste men bara för att den fick ström , är ju inga drivare installerat så fick inte upp ngt på lcdn..
<arand> Men om det bara kommer upp med en ubuntu-användare, du knappade in ett annnat användarnamn right?
<Markslap> asp: Bara att formatera och sen installera XP.
<arand> asp: Behövs inte ens formatera normalt sett, XP borde ta hand om det
<danne> arand: skrev du till mig?
<danne> Men om det bara kommer upp med en ubuntu-användare, du knappade in ett annnat användarnamn right?
<asp> även de partioner som är nu??
<arand> danne: yes
<danne> nej det står bara ubuntu, och det kommer inte upp ngn användare överhuvudet
<arand> asp: Beroende på vad du väljer i installatione of course
<Markslap> arand: Uhm
<arand> danne: Den står bara ock tuggar utan att komma fram till inloggning?
<Markslap> arand: Installationsprocessen inkluderar ett val om att formatera.
<danne> ja vet inte riktigt hur det ska se ut... va ett tag sen ja aävnde ubuntu..
<danne> men det verkar typ som om det hänger sig..
<arand> Jao, det var det jag menade att man inte behöver göra det med något extern verkty Markslap
<danne> varken mus eller tangentbord fungerar iaf..
<Markslap> arand: Mm
<asp> arand: ja iofs. har haft xp och ubuntu på två parioner. och xp vill inte starta mer efter nått satans program så får börja om på nytt. Men installationen tar bort partionen då eller när jag formaterar?
<arand> danne: Typ sådär?: http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1003/ub_1004b1/thumb480/01_ubuntu_1004_beta.png
<danne> nej längre än så..
<danne> den laddar fram tills inloggningsrutan sen står det bara ubuntu där
<cHarNe2_> arand: så där kan min ubuntuhög stå i flera dagar :D
<cHarNe2_> danne: googla på: ubuntu loginscreen   och länka en bild som liknar din
<danne> will do
<chees_> nån som kört blacktrack i ubuntu
<danne> http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http://www.techotopia.com/images/9/95/Ubuntu_10.10_login_screen.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Logging_into_the_Ubuntu_10.x_GNOME_Desktop&usg=__1em1o-SL8Wv_wvCmJV4WI5eel4o=&h=596&w=801&sz=34&hl=sv&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=SqPQe3Lse-KS1M:&tbnh=128&tbnw=172&ei=BtKUTYqtNpWK4gbb2b3BDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bloginscreen%26hl%3Dsv%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D1085%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch0%2C20
<danne> som den fast står bara ubuntu och finns ingen användera att klicka på
<danne> bara ubuntu ikonen
<arand> danne: Då låter det nästan som om det är mer än bara tangentborder som strular...
<danne> ska ja försöka köra en recovory
<arand> Men tangentbordet funkar i grub?
<arand> dvs menyn där du väljer recovery/normal
<danne> ja kom i ngt icke grafiskt först
<danne> o där fugnerade de
<danne> o i grub fungerar de
<arand> hrm, och om du väljer netroot i alternativen
<danne> ska väl oxå erkänna att ja började köra ngn reparation av trasiga paket som jag avbört med ctrl alt del
<arand> Det kan ha mycket med saken att göra...
<arand> Får du tag i en roottermianl där?
<danne> hur gör ja de?
<danne> är inte så duktig
<arand> du får en rad alternativ när du går in i recover, ett av dem är netroot
<danne> jaha
<danne> du menar så
<danne> men nu verkar ja inte komma in i recovory
<danne> det står failure efter den laddar tangentbord och mus
<danne> kan det va så att ja avbört precis när den reparerade den delen av systemet?
<arand> Hmmm, kanske, om vi går tillbaks, testade du att boota en LiveCD, fungerade tangentbord/ms där?
<danne> har jag inte testat
<danne> installerade direkt
<arand> Jag skulle gissa på att man bör försöka ominstallera vid det här laget...
<arand> Prova en liveCD först och checka om det funkar där..
<danne> okej
<arand> Är det förresten någon specifik funktion du vill åt på alternate install CD?
<danne> jo men det är inga problem
<danne> la inte ubuntu på en annan hårddisk
<danne> nej inte direkt
<arand> Isåfall kan man installera snabbare och enklare från en liveCD normalt sett.
<arand> I och med att liveCDn kopierar hela systemet på en gång, medans alternate tar det applikation för applikation...
<danne> okej
<danne> startar ja livecdn då eller?
<arand> Yes. bara vänta och låt de tuga
<arand> s/tuga/tugga/
<danne> :)
<danne> mm
<chees> hur install man enklast en drivrutin till usb stick wifi dongle?
<cahoot> vet du vad du behöver?
<chees> nop
<cahoot> vet du att aktuell kernel inte redan har en fungerande modul för stciak ifråga?
<cahoot> stickan
<Squarism> Philip5: yo
<Philip5> Squarism: hur går det med städningen?
<Squarism> jag har inte börjat med den än
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<Squarism> tänkte vi kanske kunde lira nu?
<Squarism> kl 23 ska jag göra en annan grej ett tag
<Philip5> Squarism: sitter och käkar nu bara men efter det... om en 10 min eller så
<Squarism> oki
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad äter du?
<Philip5> biff, ris och yougurt
<maxjezy> kool
<Philip5> sallad, svamp och lök
<maxjezy> jag kom på ett nytt namn för risifrutti idag
<maxjezy> fisiprutti
<maxjezy> min dotter luktar lite fisiprutti
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kolla in min WIP
<maxjezy> huvudet ska jag modellera en krona till
<maxjezy> blev inge snyggt med tre såna där skitgrejer
<maxjezy> texturerna behöver jobb
<maxjezy> annars är ja en god bit på vägen
<Squarism> Philip5: har du http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=teamspeak3 ?
<Squarism> isåfall vore det praktiskt
<Philip5> Squarism: har inte det
<Squarism> så slipper man sitta o skriva så mkt
<Philip5> kör ju i wine och vet inte om det funkar där
<Squarism> det finns för linux oxo
<Philip5> får kolla på det sedan då
<Philip5> hoppas det funkar med linuxklienten och att spela det i wine
<Philip5> Squarism: ska vi köra mot varandra först eller?
<Squarism> det kan vi göra
<Squarism> eller 2vs2 mot datorn
<maxjezy> va spelar ni?
 * maxjezy känner sig helt utanför
 * maxjezy gråter lite
<Philip5> maxjezy: company of heroes
 * maxjezy skär sig 
<maxjezy> lite bröd
<Philip5> du får skaffa det du också och vara med
<maxjezy> funkar det på min nätbok?
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> det är en 3 år gammalt eller mer
<Philip5> Squarism: förresten har jag ju ingen mic ju... då är det rätt svårt att prata i den
<Philip5> borde köpa någon billig
<maxjezy> Philip5, bygg en egen
<Squarism> okej.. vi får köra utan då
<maxjezy> riv sönder en högtalare
<Squarism> okej
<Squarism> redo att lira då?
<Philip5> jajamen
<Philip5> precis klar
<Philip5> Squarism: jag går på på stockholms chatten där nu
<Squarism> okej
<maxjezy> !Ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad det är för diskar i dessa externa lacie rikiki usb ?
<danne> Varför kommer jag in i ett grafikst ubuntu första gången já startar de?
<danne> fel*
<EAG> förväntade du dig nått annat?
<danne> icke grafiskt*
<danne> :d
<EAG> då drog du väl in fel version
<danne> drog in ny ubuntu alternative cd
<danne> har installerat den på en annan dator då blev det inte så
<puttek> Varför kommer inte jobben till mig?
<dodel> hej, om jag vill kopiera exakt allt i en mapp med cmd cp, hur gör jag då?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> dodel: cp -r (-r för recursive)
<amelia> dodel: cp -r /din/katalog/ /där/du/vill/ha/det/ för att kopiera katalogen och allt i den och cp -r /din/katalog/* /dit/du/vill/ha/den/ för att bara kopiera allt som ligger i katalogen utan katalogen själv.
<dodel> okoj, det var bara -r som jag undrade över.
<dodel> håller på att bygga eget linux :)
<amelia> ok?
<dodel> hur var det man gjorde en iso fil med mkisofs?
<Philip5> Squarism: aja, det var rätt kul även om man förlorade
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett rango? det är väl lite cool 3d i den också om man gick igång på tangled som du gjorde
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har inte haft möjlighet till att gå på bio ännu
<maxjezy> tänkte kanske se den nästa vecka
<maxjezy> om morsan kommer och är barnvakt
<Philip5> sedan kommer du hem och göra en massa ödlegubbar i blender :D
<puttek> Blender är ett sjukt program. Vore kul om man kunde det.
 * arand gör beta-dansen
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja :)
<maxjezy> puttek, japp!
<Philip5> puttek: maxjezy är ju blender master så du får lära dig av honom ;)
<puttek> Philip5: Jo. :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: förresten så är blender upp i version 2.56.5 nu :)
<puttek> Det är inte många dagar till som den lilla datorn lever...
<Philip5> mycket som hänt sedan den versionen du kör :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, misstänker att den buggen som jag stör mig på inte åtgärdats iaf
<maxjezy> misstänker att den inte kommer fixas innan det är 2.7
<Philip5> vilken bugg?
<Philip5> att panelerna ändrar storlek?
<Philip5> eller texten där
<maxjezy> propertys menyerna
<Philip5> vad är det för nått?
<maxjezy> när menyerna är  horizontella
<maxjezy> så buggar de och blir stora knappar
<maxjezy> och allt blir galet
<Philip5> var det jag menade
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> näe, den buggen kan få mig att bli galen ibland
<Philip5> borde kanske slänga upp en update men jag har inte orkat fixa med det andra och så fastnade jag i att fixa lux till nya som paket för nvidia, amd och utan
<chees> hur instamm man tar.gz
<puttek> Om man skulle ta tag i livet och somna i soffan till en film?
<maxjezy> puttek, låter inte helt fel
<chees> philip5 är du inne
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-01
<puttek> Min hårddisk mår inte som den ska. :)
<maxjezy> puttek, knackar den och ryker ?
<puttek> Nej, inte än som tur är. Men den vill inte vara med i leken längre
<chees> Phillip5
<Philip5> jepp
<chees> har du lust hjälpa mig kompilera
<Philip5> beror på vad det är. en del saker är rätt krångliga att bygga
<puttek> Jag har massa sektorer som är trasiga. Läste att det är som cancern för en hårddisk. Det är inte så att denna jobbiga sjukdom kan "smitta" och ge andra hårdvaror i datorn komplikationer?
<chees> är en drivrutin till mitt nätverks kort
<Philip5> vart har du hämtat den?
<chees> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/searchView.aspx?keyword=8187
<chees> 8187
<Philip5> L eller SE?
<Philip5> L antar jag för den andra fanns visst inte till linux
<chees> jo är nog den
<chees> vet bara det är rtl 8187  chip i den
<Philip5> chees: fast den finns ju redan i ubuntu
<chees> asså?
<Philip5> ja och den du laddade ner är från 2008 så jag skulle inte tro att den du laddade ner är nyare
<Philip5> har du inte den drivisen laddad redan?
<chees> ok
<Philip5> om inte så ladda den
<chees> nop har den inte
<chees> vart hittar ja den
<Philip5> i kärnan
<Philip5> kör du ubuntu 10.10?
<chees> ja
<Philip5> kör det här från en terminal: lsmod | grep rtl8187
<Philip5> vad händer?
<chees> http://pastebin.com/YfJxd5bN
<Philip5> precis, som du ser så har du drivisen laddad
<chees> ok
<chees> så usbdonglen ska va grön nu?
<Philip5> ja den ska vara fungerbar men sedan så måste du aktivera den och eller konfigurerar den för att användas mot något nät om den inte ska vara en access point själv
<Philip5> gnome har väl något verktyg för det
<chees> ok
<Philip5> network managern
<chees> ska testa blac track
<Philip5> jag kör kde så det är lite andra verktyg
<chees> ah ok
<chees> har du testat black track?
<maxjezy> Philip5, när ska du börja köra gnome då?
<Philip5> chees: nej men back track
<chees> oki
<chees> kan man köra den enkelt via ubuntu eller ska man köra live cd?
<arand> backtrack är väl bara en fulhackad avkomma från ubuntu?
<maxjezy> det är väl inte så bara o bara även om så vore fallet :)
<chees> philip5 är du kvar
<chees> philip5 är du kvar
<chees> Philip5
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> YEAH! nu finns SPOTIFY free, native till linux!!!
<maxjezy> HELL YES för detta!
<maxjezy> blir att ladda omgående
<maxjezy> reklamfritt är det med första månaden
<virtuald>  :D
<maxjezy> :)
<arand> The Canterbury Distribution: Awesomeness *_^
<Kimmen> fy fan vad härligt med spotify free på linux, nu blir servern musikserver med =)
<larsemil> morrn
<lilleman> morn larsemil
<Kimmen> morrn
<_sara_> i friggin love sweden, in this club i went to you could wear what you wanted - or as little as you wanted - :)
<_sara_> this illegal in the uk
<Kimmen> hmm, glömde att det är 1:a april idag =/
<larsemil> haha i love the canterbury dist!
<larsemil> http://www.debian.org/
<larsemil> http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110401-canterbury.xml
<Kimmen> jag tycker den här var bra: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.377322/mozilla-aterkallar-firefox-4
<larsemil> men jag gillade det där med distarna för det är första gången de gjort något tillsammans ever.. :D
<larsemil> Kimmen: men blir ju lite fail när det publicerades igår..
<Kimmen> jao lite men var så löjligt så man funderar om nån faller för den =)
<Kimmen> är lite jobbigt med 1:a april. Man kan aldrig riktigt lita på artiklar man läser
<larsemil> man är ju korkad om man gör något spännande släpp under första april.
<Kimmen> eller fräck
<Kimmen> Jag har funderat på att sätta upp en streaming server hemma men lite mer likt VoD. Ska kunna strömma två olika videoströmmar till olika användare. Är det nån som vet om/hur det är möjligt?
<Barre> mörrn
<Kimmen> morron
<Barre> heheh.. http://blog.freenode.net/2011/04/important-service-announcement-regarding-defocus/
<larsemil> Barre: är det först när de kommer hem från skolan de får se broschyren då?
<jolaren> Vi kommer inom kort att förändra Google Apps-kontona så att dina användare får tillgång till fler än 60 extra program som t.ex. Google Voice, Blogger, Picasa och Reader. Vi rekommenderar att du som administratör öppnar kontrollpanelen för att läsa mer och påbörja övergången.
<Barre> larsemil: nej, de fick den i morse... hade inte hjärta att låta dem tro på det hela dagen, så jag avslöjade luringen innan jag gick till jobbet...
<larsemil> Barre: och vad sa barnen då?
<larsemil> jag körde den här till sambon iaf "jag har iaf bestämt mig för att sluta med fri programvara efter gårdagens nördträff. Ser ingen poäng med det längre nu när windows 8 kommer"
<Barre> larsemil: 30 sekunder besvikna, 30 sekunder imponerade på att jag lagt ner tid. 2 minuter planerande och sen frågan om de fick ta med sig broschyren till skolan :)
<Barre> larsemil: hahah
<[F]adE> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=664532 <- översta butiken är fet
<[F]adE> :)
<Kimmen> haha =D
<larsemil> Barre: bra
<larsemil> retweetade en tweet till Barre och HeMan
<Barre> larsemil: jasså.. jag ser inga tweets från dig :/
<larsemil> jag retweetade så det ser väl ut som någon annan
<larsemil> Arbetsförmedlingen har släppt en ny rapport där det visar sig att blinda programmerare har svårt att få jobb eftersom de inte kan C #BinGarv
<larsemil> det där var tweeten iaf
<Barre> nu såg jad den .. :)
<andol> Barre: Verkar som om twitter just utsatte dig för ett aprilskämt :P
<chees> hur fixar man så man kan skicka bilder på pidgn msn
<Kimmen> chees: ska väl bara vara som i msn för win, dra och släpp bilden i konversationsfönstret?
<chees> jo
<chees> fats de funkar inte
<chees> ingen ser det ja ska skicka
<chees> och när andra ska skicka till mig ser jag det inte
<chees> hehe
<jolaren> ingen som sa nagot om vad jag postade?
<jolaren> far upp en disclaimer nar jag loggar in pa gmail
<larsemil> chees: bakom routeR? måste öppna portar kanske?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<jolaren> massa nya tjanster inom kort star det
<chees> port ska vara öpen och allt der
<jolaren> bla google voice
<jolaren> <3
<larsemil> jolaren: google voice är väl ingen jätteny produkt eller?
<jolaren> i sverige?
<jolaren> har haft mitt amerikanska nummer i nagot år
<larsemil> nej det finns ju inte
<jolaren> jag alskar voice
<jolaren> kanske bara jag som ar extatisk
<Kimmen> chees: skumt, ka tyvärr inte hjälpa då jag inte använder pidgin =/
<Kimmen> chees: kolla in här: http://ruionwriting.net/2011/03/pidgin-failed-to-send-files-using-msn-protocol/
<chees> oh
<Barre> andol: förmodligen ;)
<larsemil> Barre: dags att pusha snart?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<cHarNe2_> HeMan: mors
<Barre> larsemil: alldeles snart, vill gärna ha ett ramveerk som kan exekvera först. ett par objekt kvar att definera, sen pushar jag
<Barre> HeMan: klar med morgonens fb-spam? ;P
<HeMan> Barre: japp, nu börjar förmiddagsspamen!
<Barre> grymt
<HeMan> Barre: såg du margarinet, riktigt bra skit!
<Barre> jag såg det.. lite roligt var det
<Kimmen> man ska ge 100% varje vecka, jag brukar ge 15% måndag, 25% tisdag, 30% onsdag 20% torsdag och 10% fredag
<Barre> Kimmen: oj.. då är du ju helt slut till helgen, akta så att du inte bränner ut dig...
<HeMan> Jag brukar försöka ge 15%
<Barre> ibland får jag arbetslust... då sätter jag mig en stund till det går över....
<Kimmen> kanske är därför jag aldrig lyckas vara vaken efter 00 en fredag
<HeMan> från Flåklypa grand prix: "Kom arbetslust och träng dig på, här skall du motsånd finna!"
<Barre> du ser... försök dra ner onsdagarna till 15% och måndagarna räcker det med 5%
<Kimmen> sitter ju i kontorslandskap så får nog ta och jobba hemifrån för att komma undan med 5% =P
<HeMan> Kimmen: eller så övar du på att se upptagen ut!
<Kimmen> jag är ju rätt duktig på att gå omkring med ett block i handen
<Kimmen> är rätt bra på det sättet när man kör linux och terminaler, ingen vet riktigt om man gör nåt relevant eller bara leker
<Barre> Kimmen: ingen jobbar mer än 5% på måndagar... prova med att ropa ut frågan högt i landskapet nu på måndag : "hur många jobbar enbart på 5% idag, räck upp en hand".. du kommer märka att de inte ens orkar räcka upp en hand, vilket bevisar min tes O.o
<HeMan> i Ericssons dokumenthanteringssystem finns ett attrapp-dokument man kan bära omkring för att se viktig ut!
<Kimmen> nice, har dock mest att göra måndagar så borde egentligen börja hårt där och sen trappa ner hela vägen mot helgen
<larsemil> Barre: +1
<amelia> Barre: hur gick det med barnen?
<Barre> amelia: fantastiskt =)
<Barre> amelia: 30 sekunder besvikna, 30 sekunder imponerade på att jag lagt ner tid. 2 minuter planerande och sen frågan om de fick ta med sig broschyren till skolan :)
 * Barre <3 lastlog
<amelia> haha
<larsemil> Ahttp://cdn.blolz.com/photos/1273946177443.jpg
<Kimmen> ser tyvärr ut som nedre bilden om man har ARMv6
 * amelia är såååå förstörd i huvudet..
<amelia> :(
<yarre> cp -Rpv file.txt `date +%b_%e_%Y_%T`_file.txt     <-- vad är felet med mitt kommando? Ja filen finns :)
<Kimmen> R?
<yarre> hehe
<yarre> nja den kan vara där
<Kimmen> kan vara varsdå?
<yarre> Kimmen: Har det kommandot i ett skript och det har fungerat i flera veckor, slutade fungera idag
<HeMan> yarre: du får in ett mellanslag eftersom %e paddas med mellanslag
<HeMan> yarre: byt till %d i stället
 * Barre föredrar $(date ...) framför `date ...`  i bash that is
<yarre> HeMan: aha, fungerade innan för att det var 2 siffrigt :)
<HeMan> yarre: jepps!
<Barre> !kaka | HeMan
<ubot2> HeMan: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<HeMan> omnomnom!
<Kimmen> Ställer frågan nu igen när HeMan verkar på hugget: Jag har funderat på att sätta upp en streaming server hemma men lite mer likt VoD. Ska kunna strömma två olika videoströmmar till olika användare. Är det nån som vet om/hur det är möjligt?
<OrangeCat> Streaming eller server?
<HeMan> Kimmen: VoD?
<Kimmen> video on demand
<HeMan> Kimmen: ah! tror det finns färdiga web-appar för det
<HeMan> Kimmen: eller om du vill köra nån UPNP/DLNA så går det med
<Kimmen> tanken var att på nåt smidigt sätt kunna välja och vraka bland alla filmer och serier jag har hemma på servern när man har laptoppen med sig, utan att behöva tanka över
<HeMan> Kimmen: och du vill helst inte sätta upp nått VPN?
<Kimmen> helst inte
<Kimmen> har kikat på vlc och webui till det men vill gärna ha nåt smidigt sätt att välja vad som ska spelas upp
<Kimmen> och vill inte gärna konvertera massa
<HeMan> Kimmen: jag har inte tittat på nått sånt explicit
<HeMan> Kimmen: däremot har MythTV en sån funktion, men den är nog lite overkill för dina behov
<Kimmen> jag har bara behov av att kunna streama säg en xvid till 1 användare över internet, möjligen 2-3 olika samtidigt som allra mest
<Spixx> NÃ¥gon som vet en bra HW kanal? Har lite obskyra problem :(
<antii> Spixx: ##hardware
<Spixx> med två ## :D?
<antii> aa
<Spixx> Danke :D
<Spixx> kan iofs ställa frågan här med: Har ett LSI 9211-8i men BIOS verkar inte vilja boota på kortet, BIOS kör bara på interna SATA Portar.
<andol> Nafallo: notera nomering http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=53428&p=433737#p433737
 * andol anamar allitrationer allena
 * kodein kanske kan knepet
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> a
<Kimmen> hoppas du får sova under helgerna amelia, du verkar alltid så trött
<amelia> Kimmen: denna helgen ska jag sova... förra blev det lite sådär mer..
<amelia> med*
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> har redan hunnit med en baguette med rostbiff och tsatsiki
<maxjezy> hade lite pesto på rostbiffen
<maxjezy> det kan jag rekommendera starkt
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Markslap> pong
<HeMan> oooh, bob hund på Münchenbryggeriet i kväll!
<Barre> package discarded, wrong route
<HeMan> Undra varför min nya Dell åker från Kina via Korea, Kazahlstan, Tyskland och Polen hit till Sverige?
<HeMan> Det känns som den borde kunna skippa några av stegen
<kodein> den ska väl få se världen lite?
<HeMan> det är klart, det är bra att någon av oss har sett sig om kring
<maxjezy> shareitall.se har sålts till jehovas
<kodein> vad det nu är
<HeMan> maxjezy: bara idag eller alla dagar?
<maxjezy> HeMan, det står det ingenting om
<HeMan> maxjezy: du vet att det är 1:a april idag va?
<maxjezy> alla filmer ska dock bytas ut till passion of christ
<maxjezy> HeMan, ja vet :)
<maxjezy> jag öppnade ju upp dagen med spotify skämtet
<HeMan> ok
<maxjezy> att det finns native och gratis till linux
<maxjezy> och en månad utan reklam
<maxjezy> :P
<HeMan> jag försökte på kontoret med att Red Hat köpt Oracle och GPL'at all kod
<amelia> HeMan: haha
<HeMan> en gick på det!
<Philip5> HeMan: vad har du lurats med nu då?
<Philip5> din aprilis
<amelia> jag lurade min bror att jag var gravid. väldigt fin reaktion "omg! *paus* grattis! *paus* men! *paus* vafan är ju första april"
<HeMan> äldsta sonen sprang in på dagis och skrek "Jag har fått en lillasyster!"
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> har ni googlat helvetica då?
<amelia> japp
<HeMan> justja, är det UMTS 900/2100 som körs i Sverige?
<andol> HeMan: liksom comic sans :)
<Barre> HeMan, andol: men inte wingdings
<Barre> vars e larsemil?
<larsemil> vet inte
<larsemil> såg han förut
<larsemil> vars e barre?
<Barre> här o/
<larsemil> \0/
<Barre> larsemil: jag har pushat, och tagit bort några filer åsså....
<larsemil> oh spännande
<Barre> garmr-cli är den jag jobbar på, kör den så får du se :P
<Barre> larsemil: vi får väl diskutera och så i PM kanske....
<larsemil> har redan börjat
<Barre> börjat med vad?
<larsemil> titta på det
<Barre> ahh... jag har nämligen en idé på databasstruktur som är ja, enkel men effektiv (tror jag)
 * realubot sänker kanalens vakt med ett karateslag och kliver in.
<HeMan> realubot: fel kanal, #macho-clowns är där borta, --->
<zChris> Hyser du agg mot macho killar heman :P
<HeMan> zChris: nejdå
<HeMan> zChris: bara macho-clownar
<zChris> Sicken tur för mig :)
<realubot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<realubot> Hoho, aprilskämt.
<psyt7> någon som har en susning hur man konverterar pdf-filer till tex. .doc eller .odt ?
<Philip5> det är lättare sagt än gjort och beror nog också på innehållet i pdfen
<HeMan> psyt7: skriv ut och scanna! :)
<Philip5> långt ifrån alla pdfer som bara är ren text och inte textbilder eller likande
<psyt7> är en editerbar fil. fick den skickad till mig, och ska svara på några frågor. mottagaren verkar inte kunna öppna den. funkar för mig... irriterande
<psyt7> eftersom det tom. funkar med google gissar jag på att mottagaren har en kass pdf-läsare
<Philip5> händer ju ibland
<psyt7> importerat i gimp och testar konvertera till html för att sen konvertera till .doc. funkar inte detta gör jag en bild-fil av eländet och skickar dem det ;)
<spacebug-> vad heter paketet jag vill avinstallera för at inte få 'fullskärmsmenyer' i unity?
<psyt7> hur funkar unity egentligen? bättre eller sämre än gnome?
 * spacebug- har inte hunnit prova än direkt
<realubot> spacebug-: global bar?
<spacebug-> hittar inget sånt
<realubot> spacebug-: Nehe, kanske inte heter så...
<realubot> finns det någon butik som säljer Dell-datorer utom Dells hemsida?
<HeMan> realubot: tror Dustin gör det
<realubot> Elgiganten, ser jag.
<realubot> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/stationar-dator/INS4107248/dell-inspiron-zino-hd
<realubot> 1 Dell-dator.
<realubot> HeMan: Dustin ja. Det stämmer.
<spacebug-> realubot: appmenu va det ;) tack ändå
<realubot> Inet och Misco också...
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha.
<maxjezy> kom precis en försäljare och försökte sälja ritade bilder till min sambo
<maxjezy> 80 kr st
<maxjezy> för sin hjärtsjuka dotters operation
<cHarNe2_> maxjezy: sweet
<maxjezy> givetvis går min sambo på det
<cHarNe2_> o.O
<maxjezy> men inte fick hon några pengar av mig
<antii> :d
<antii> maxjezy: oah! sambo nu? :O
<maxjezy> antii, jaja :)
<maxjezy> vi bor tillsammans ju :)
<antii> tru.dat
<maxjezy> antii, wat ap man då?
<maxjezy> allt bra?
<antii> aa
<antii> jobb
<maxjezy> fett
<antii> nä
<antii> så jävla dött
<maxjezy> tröttnat?
<antii> nä
<maxjezy> dawg ut dawg in, same shit
<Philip5> maxjezy: kunder du inte försöka sälja några renderingsbilder till den där säljaren då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller bara byta jämt upp!? ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, 80 kr / digitala kopia
<maxjezy> ?
<Philip5> nått sånt
<Philip5> du kunde mailat henne dina renderingar :P
<maxjezy> jag frågade tjejen om jag fick gå och slå han
<maxjezy> men de fick ja inte
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> det var en snubbe
<maxjezy> jag kanske var otydlig med den biten
<amelia> antii: hur går det på jobbet?
<antii> amelia: bra bra.
<maxjezy> jag blir nog av med jobbet om 2 veckor jag
<maxjezy> dags att söka nytt
<antii> ouch :|
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha, sitter väl någon stackare i rumänien och tecknar en massa som de går och kränger sedan
<antii> =(
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> det jag blir sur över är att de säger att det är för hjärtsjuka dotterns operation
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> eller tiggarligor som står på stan och tigger med kryckor i handen och sedan när de gått runt kvarteret så behövs inga kryckor längre
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> såna finns det en del i oslo
<maxjezy> försöker med alla medel
<Philip5> finns sådana här i uppsala
<Philip5> och fler i sthlm
<maxjezy> sthlm är crazy
<Philip5> jo
<puttek> Tack för tipset. Ska härmed tänka på att jag alltid ska använda kryckorna ända hem. :)
<Philip5> puttek: :P
<Philip5> jag har alltid undrat hur mycket de kan tigga ihop på en dag. måste ju vara lite iaf eftersom de fortsätter
<maxjezy> kanske ska börja sådär jag med
<maxjezy> sälja bilder för min dator som snart säckar ihop
<maxjezy> måste köpa ny
<puttek> Att bro på pengar, så bör ni inte använda så mycket vatten som ni gör.
<maxjezy> hemskt men sant
<maxjezy> är det någon som vill köpa en rendering?
<maxjezy> kanske en modellering av ansikte?
<maxjezy> med snarlik likhet
<maxjezy> 3000 kr
<Philip5> hehe nyckelorden var väl just "snarlik likhet"
<Philip5> den är snarlikt lik något annat som liknar personen :D
<HeMan> eller lik en snara kanske?
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du nån länk till javascript-hacket?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vi hittade det själva.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ah!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nu ändrade kollegan bakgrundsbild till animerade lila enhörningar. :P
<amelia> :P
<Philip5> vad ha ni nu hittat för kul script?
<bamsefar> Man kan bara köra valfria javascript i skype.
<Nafallo> andol: lol. bra att veta. tack...
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> brb, ska kika en soppig finsk rulle.
<Philip5> maxjezy: det där med gratis spotify med linux native-klienten var det ett aprilskämt eller något du hittade någonstans?
<Barre> hemgång
<Barre> sorry.. .fel fönster
<dagon_> det gör inget
<dagon_> nu vet vi det :)
<Barre> men ni kanske är intresserade :)
<Philip5> Barre: farväl, puss puss
<Barre> ha det kanalen
<HeMan> Hemgång här med!
<Philip5> HeMan: farväl, puss puss
<HeMan> Philip5: kommer att sakna dig! Puss puss!
<Philip5> åhhhwwww
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja hittade på det själv :)
<Philip5> crazy
<maxjezy> lite :)
<puttek> Någon som skickar mig en hårddisk? :)
<einand> visst
<puttek> Snällt!
<Philip5> puttek: visst, gå ut på gatan så kommer det snart ett bud från DHL med en värsting disk från mig
<puttek> Philip5: Går det bra om jag ställer mig på balkongen? Gatan är nedanför och jag bor på första våning.
<Philip5> tror inte det för jag sa till dem att kolla efter en skum snubbe som står och hänger utanför porten
<puttek> Okej, kommer strax...
<puttek-> Dator helvete!
<Philip5> puttek-: de ringde från dhl nu och sa att det inte stod någon skum snubbe utanför porten
<puttek-> Philip5: Då ljuger dom, för han står fortfarande utanför porten. I tofflor och shorts och gapar om att det är kallt.
<Philip5> hehe, jaja... april april på han i tofflor... ;)
<puttek-> Haha, jäkla april...
<realubot> einand: Där är du ju!
 * realubot anmäler einand till op för hög frånvaro.
<Danne> Hej, försökte att aktivera drivrutinen som ubuntu aktiverade för grafikkortet. Nu har processen hängt sig. Hur kan ja stänga av processen?
<Barre> håll inne den vändtra ctrl knappen i 5 sekunder så skall den automatiskt stänga av den låsta processen
<Barre> om inte säg till igen
<puttek-> Finns det inte en "process-dödare" att lägga till i panelen?
<Danne> det fungerade inte
<Danne> ja körde kommandot ps -ef|grep username
<Danne> o sen försökte stänga av den med kill "pid"
<Barre> Danne: provade du att hålla inne den vänstra ctrl knappen?
<Danne> men hitttar inte processen i listan
<Danne> Barre: ja de gjorde ja
<Barre> april april
<macrobat> kill -9 dödar hårdare, men man kan kanske inte kill-nia kärn-moduler
<Danne> LOL
<Danne> du skulle sagt 45 sek ist
<Danne> hade gått på de oxå
<puttek-> http://www.prisjakt.nu/nyhet.php?n=199
<Barre> hehe... ville inte vara för taskig
<Danne> men har du ngn idee?
<Danne> starta om eller?
<Danne> Barre: i rutan som inte går att stänga ner står de hämtar ner och installerar drivrutin.. men den går inte att stänga ner
<Barre> Danne: nej, sorry.
<Barre> Danne: har du testat med xkill?
<jolaren> Vi kommer inom kort att förändra Google Apps-kontona så att  dina användare får tillgång till fler än 60 extra program som  t.ex. Google Voice, Blogger, Picasa och Reader. Vi  rekommenderar att du som administratör öppnar kontrollpanelen  för att läsa mer och påbörja övergången.
<jolaren> Woho
<Barre> danne: du verkar ha problem med linan också
<Barre> !kaka | barre
<ubot2> Barre, please see my private message
<Barre> xkill gjorde susen
<realubot> puttek-: Prisjakt, hoho
<xp32_> hej alla, hur la man till "arkiv" till software center? (noob)
<arand> Alltså extra repositorier?
<xp32_> fått hjälp med detta förut men vet inte riktigt vart infon tog vägen.. jag vill lägga till ett spelställe som heter universe
<arand> Gå in i perferenser och ta nedersta alterntivet, programkällor, repositorier eller något sånt heter det nog
<xp32_> mkay ska kolla....
<arand> På första tabbed där kan du markera in universe, som för övrigt inte har någonting med spel specifikt att göra
<realubot> xp32_: "You can easily re-enable the Software Sources menu entry. Simply right click the System menu, select "Edit menus" and then scroll down to Administration and check the box next to "Software Sources". And of course, you can still access Software Sources via Synaptic with no tweaking required. For now..."
<realubot> xp32_: Därefter öppnar du Software Sources och lägger till ditt förråd...
<arand> echo "or via USC" >> realubot
<arand> realubot: Helt onödigt att hålla på att meka där
<realubot> Varför är det onödigT?
<arand> realubot: Darför att det finns enkelt tillgängligt från USC ^
<realubot> xp32_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Missing repositories in Ubuntu 10.10
<realubot> Äsch...
<realubot> xp32_: Där har du det i menyn iaf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<realubot> arand: Ok, jag använder aldrig USC.
<xp32> örm... kan du skicka igen realubot
 * arand facepalms
<realubot> xp32_: Ett alternativ är att använda Terminal-kommandot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<ppa name>
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xp32> ok tack.. :)
<realubot> xp32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<realubot> xp32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/add-apt-repository
<realubot> Där kan du läsa om förråd eller så gör du som arand sa. Det fungerar säkert oxå.
<xp32> ok, tackar igen...
<arand> xp32: För det första, vad är det du försöker lägga till? Universe/Multiverse/Restricted eller något helt annat?
<realubot> xp32: Edit -> Software Sources i Ubuntu Software Center
<xp32> altså, det var ett tips på ett forum... letar efter sidan i google just nu...
<xp32> någon som vet något bra virus program för att kolla windows partioner? mitt xp la av förut..
<realubot> xp32: Avast
<arand> f-secures liveCD är okej vad jag vet.
<realubot> xp32: Ska du installera det på Windows eller ska du köra det från CD när du bootar?
<xp32> ok, avast verkar krångligt att få in i ubuntu.. ska kolla f-secure
<xp32> tänkte köra via ubuntu
<arand> xp32: http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA-Labs/security-threats/tools/rescue-cd/
<arand> Det är en liveCD som du bränner ut och bootar oberoende av ubuntu.
<xp32> okahh ok, verkar bra
<arand> Det finns få antivirus som funkar bra att köras från ubuntu så vitt jag vet.
<realubot> xp32: http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA-Labs/security-threats/tools/rescue-cd/
<realubot> Du har fått länken ser jag.
<arand> realslow :þ
<xp32> japp, :) måste göra välling till min bebis nu, ska kolla snart
<realubot> xp32: http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208282173
<arand> Jo, det finns ett antal fria liveCDs ute där, jag vet inte riktigt om någon specific är bäst..
<arand> Symantec har väl något liknande mojs också antar jag
<realubot> Jag hade kört med F-Secure. F-Secure fick bäst i något stort antivirtest. Det säger ju inte att deras Rescue CD är bäst men men...
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<xp32> det låt som den senare borde göra det som behövs... kommer inte in i xp alls just nu...
<realubot> arand: F-Secures bygger på Knoppix.
<xp32> ok, så F-secure är bäst?
<arand> Ingen vet.
<xp32> hehe
<realubot> xp32: Nja, F-Secure vann något stort test men hur det är med deras Rescue CD vet jag inte. Testa Kaspersky OCH F-Secure.
<realubot> Det ett program missar kanske ett annat fixar.
<xp32> finns det bränn program inbyggt i ubuntu eller måste jag ta ner ett?
<arand> Det är svårt att bedöma antivirus egentligen, det mesta man kan säga är väl att de är bättre än "genomsnittet"
<arand> xp32: brasero kan bränna, bara högerklicka och välj brann-alternativet i filhanteraren
<arand> *högerklicka på iso:n
<xp32> ok
<einand> nej jag råka logga in med mitt vanliga namn, så realubot såg mig här
<realubot> xp32: http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<arand> Jitsanes, det var inte igår man såg enhand här...
<realubot> xp32: Där har du en till: http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd
<realubot> xp32: Oxh här är BitDefender: http://download.bitdefender.com/rescue_cd/
<xp32> haha, det räcker nog med program just nu...
<realubot> einand: Jasså. Du hänger här undercover?
<einand> nja, mer att jag vill slippa en massa jobbigt folk
<xp32> vilket program ska jag använda för den här chatten?
<arand> Det som du tycker är bäst ;)
<xp32> finns det något instalerat? jag chattar inte ens så värst mycke i windows miljö...
<larsemil> xp32: xchat
<arand> irssi finns för terminal, xchat finns för gui, freenode webchat om man inte vill installera något
<realubot> xp32: xchat eller irssi
<arand> xchat är väl det populäraste normalt sett.
<realubot> xp32: Irssi ser ut så här: http://linuxreviews.org/screenshots/net-im/bitlbee_irssi_sawfish.png
<arand> Det går att använda empathy, men det är horribelt klumpigt för  IRC
<realubot> xp32: Oxh xchat så här: http://xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat_screen_1.png
<xp32> håller på mes xchat nu.
<xp32> färdigt..
<xp32> brb pizza
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: God kväll!
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<mindbeat> jag är rätt nöjd med weechat
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, hej
<maxjezy> jag tänkte fråga dig om en grej
<mindbeat> ett alternativ till irssi
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, här har jag gjort en ukulele http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7SDeAQS6t6U/TZTeeGXmXhI/AAAAAAAABHw/6y8ZDSuRRB8/s1600/ukuleleVIP.jpg
<maxjezy> tycker du något ser konstigt ut och har ukuleles någon värsting modell med mer detaljer du känner till?
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja lägga till mer detaljer
<maxjezy> eftersom du är ukulelekungen så har jag inväntat dig för vidare donande med den.
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: I en första anblick ser det bra ut
<UkuleleSolen> De tre mässingbrickorna på huvudet känns dock lite överflödiga :)
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, ja vet
<maxjezy> tänkte om du vet något annat snyggt en ukulele kan ha på huvudet
<maxjezy> plain wood käns lite tråkigt
<UkuleleSolen> fast vanligt och inger en viss känsla av kvalité
<UkuleleSolen> Du kanske skulle importera min nya logotype där :D
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, hur ser den ut?
<maxjezy> jag tittade på din hemsida men såg ingen ny där iaf :)
<UkuleleSolen> www.ukulelesolen.se
<UkuleleSolen> du kan inte missa den
<maxjezy> jag kikade igår
<maxjezy> har du uppdaterat sen dess?
<UkuleleSolen> den nya ligger där sedan i eftermiddag
<maxjezy> ukulelesolen.se vägrar ladda
<maxjezy> oj, nu så!
<maxjezy> fan va bra den blev!
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, jämfört med den förra :)
<maxjezy> jobbade ni ihop för att nå detta resultat ?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en spongebob ukulele
<maxjezy> funderade på att köpa en sån i irland
<UkuleleSolen> Ja. Han skickade ett gäng skisser han tagit fram efter mina önskemål. Sedan valde jag ut de jag tyckte bäst om och så jobbade han vidare på dessa osv
<maxjezy> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har ett anorlunda grafikproblem - menyer i program syns inte när fönstrena ligger på den ena skärmen
<UkuleleSolen> Har två skärmar
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, jag har samma skit här
<maxjezy> ofta min panelmeny buggar ur med dualskärmar
<UkuleleSolen> Menyerna syns, men jag kan inte se vad som står
<UkuleleSolen> jöss...
<BEEAYY> Någon som har ett bra tips på hur man skall få datorn att starta via usb om den inte vill själv?
<UkuleleSolen> Det går väl bestämma i BIOS
<BEEAYY> jo jag ändrade där men den vill inte. har lagt xp på usb:N för att installera men verkar inte ta den
<UkuleleSolen> Oj, går det?
<UkuleleSolen> Uppenbarligen inte :)
<BEEAYY> nått jävligt är de
<UkuleleSolen> Har hört något om Windows på usb-minne. Men inte XP väl?
<arand> Kan ju vara USB:t som inte är korrekt..
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: så du tror inte det finns nån vidare lösning på grafikproblemet?
<BEEAYY> arand: körde över xp via unetbootin igår och de gick utan problem. Men datorn vill inte starta från usb.
<BEEAYY> sen går det inte att starta windows från grub menyn heller  =/
<UkuleleSolen> Men, om du har usb:n i och startar BIOS - kan du inte välja usb som startdisk då?
<BEEAYY> ukulele: jopp, men verkar inte vilja ändå
<UkuleleSolen> Är ingen expert på det där. Har gjort en del spännande dualbootar under åren. Men Windows har alltid fått ligga på hårddisk
<BEEAYY> jo det är så jag också haft de. men blev nån skit i windows och när jag startade om så ville den inte starta win längre. =/ så har bara ubuntu nu.
<UkuleleSolen> Surt.
<silke_> BEEAYY: samma här
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har också en windowsinstallation kvar i mina datorer
<UkuleleSolen> för säkerhets skull
<BEEAYY> silke_ : har du samma problem?
<silke_> BEEAVY: Japp
<UkuleleSolen> Nu senast vägrade tex mina norska nätbanker att släppa in mig när jag körde Ubuntu
<BEEAYY> uku: surrrrrrrrrrrT :P
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<BEEAYY> ok
<BEEAYY> silke_ : illa detta =P
<silke_> BEEVY: Ska pröva lite olika rescue program arrand och realubot tipsade om
<kosmick> Någon här som kör mobilt bredband på ubuntu? Varje gång jag ska gå online så måste jag göra det via windows och sedan reboota till Peppermint ice. Programmet heter mobile partner,  finns det nån sån motsvarighet till linux?
<silke_> BEEVY: F-secure och Kav rescue
<BEEAYY> silke_: oki, jag kommer ju tyvärr inte ens in i win utan bara ubuntu.
<silke_> BEEAVY: samma här, men man bränner ut dem på cd: och bootar direkt från dem.. vet inte om de funkar men man ska inte behöva gå in i win för det..
<silke_> realubot: xp32
<BEEAYY> okaj! dessvärre sitter jag nu och har problem på min mini utan cd-rom!! haha =P
<silke_> BEEAVYY: http://www.megaleecher.net/Bootable_Kaspersky_Rescue_Disk
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, nej, jag tror dock problemet kan bli bättre med tiden
<maxjezy> alternativt med annat grafikkort
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, jag upplever dock inte det problemet med KDE
<silke_> BEEAYY: ska funka med usb
<maxjezy> kan ju vara ett alternativ att tänka på
<maxjezy> KDE är för övrigt jäkligt stiligt
<BEEAYY> Nice som *an!! de måste jag prova. tackar tackar =D
<KaptenRodSkagg> kosmick>> jag körde det för ca 2år sedan. då fungerade det klockrent. kopplade mobilen till datorn och hade den som modem.
<BEEAYY> dags för maaaat!! Sen ska här     prrrrovvvvvvvvvvvas iddddare =P
<BEEAYY> oj, dumma tagenter
<kosmick> Kapten, körde du mobile partner då? jag menar jag försöker hitta nån motsvarighet till linux så jag slipper logga in via win 7 jämt.
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: ska käka nu. Berätta gärna mer om det där nån gång. KDE har jag hört mycket om...
<realubot> BEEAYY: Jag har inte laddat ner en Rescue Disc frpn megaleecher.net
<realubot> BEEAYY: http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/rescuedisk
<realubot> BEEAYY: Jag hade tankat från Kasperskys sajt.
<realubot> BEEAYY: http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA-Labs/security-threats/tools/rescue-cd/
<realubot> BEEAYY: Eller grån F-Secures sajt.
<realubot> *från
<realubot> BEEAYY: Hur har du lagt XP på USB? Du kan inte bara lägga in iso-filen på ett USB. Det vet du eller?
<realubot> BEEAYY: Det är inte så lätt att lägga WinXP på ett USB vad jag vet. Om du nu inte kör med någon moddad XP-version som är gjord för USB.
<realubot> BEEAYY: Jag har varit med om att USB-minnen på 1GB inte har bootat men däremot så har minnen på 2GB+ fungerat fint. :S
<realubot> PÃ¥ min netbook.
<newbie|2> WTF har jag gjort för fel nu då
<newbie|2> löjligt att ni skickar CoD till mig utan att säga vad som är fel
<realubot> !ask newbie|2
<newbie|2> CoC
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask newbie' not found
<realubot> !ask | newbie|2
<ubot2> newbie|2: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> einand: Det är ju du, ser jag nu.
<realubot> einand: Du är väl inte newbie? Luras du?
<einand2> varför sköt du ask till mig?
<realubot> einand: Såg inte att det var du. Jag såg bara newbie och den hör kommentare:
<realubot> 19:38 < newbie|2> WTF har jag gjort för fel nu då
<realubot> Sen såg jag einand i adressen.
<realubot> Jag trodde det var en newbie som istället för att fråga bara sa att något var fel.
<realubot> einand:
<realubot> 19:40 < realubot> einand: Såg inte att det var du. Jag såg bara newbie och den hör kommentare:
<realubot> 19:40 < realubot> 19:38 < newbie|2> WTF har jag gjort för fel nu då
<realubot> 19:41 < realubot> Sen såg jag einand i adressen.
<realubot> 19:42 < realubot> Jag trodde det var en newbie som istället för att fråga bara sa att något var fel.
<einand> den anonyma idiot som skickar mig CoC kan väl säga vad jag gjort för fel i stället.
<realubot> Jag har inte skickat CoC.
<puttek-> Varför ska man alltid äta sig så förbannat mätt?
<coobra> för vi är förbannat korkade
<puttek-> Låter som en trolig förklaring
<coobra> det är en bra förklaring på allt korkat vi gör.. vi är IDIOOTER
<Philip5> om du alltid bara äter jäkligt äckliga saker så blir man sällan tokmätt
<puttek-> bra idé
<maxjezy> puttek-, skänk dina pengar till mig
<maxjezy> så har du inte råd att äta dig mätt
<puttek-> maxjezy: Absolut. Kontonummer?
<dagon_> black metal ist krieg!
<arand> apt-btrfs-snapshot ist shit!
<maxjezy> puttek-, det var ett skämt
<maxjezy> köp en permobil istället
<maxjezy> :)
<puttek-> Ne, var det ett skämt?
<dagon_> nu ska jag installera windows 7
<puttek-> dagon_: Lycka till!
<dagon_> tack
<dagon_> hoppas det går
<dagon_> slippa linux
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen och kollar så att allt är lugnt.
<BEEAYY> time to get a beer :P
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.377322/mozilla-aterkallar-firefox-4
<realubot> Hur löser man det i Ubuntu om man har installerat Fx4 från mozilla PPA?
<realubot> purge och sen install igen?
<arand> realubot: Lär lösa sig automatiskt via provides.
<realubot> arand: Det står ju i idg att en vanlig uppdatering inte fungerar.
<arand> realubot: Hmm, sant om man tänker efter kan man kanske behöva en purge, frågan är om man kan ha kvar samma profil eller om man måste starta ny där också.
<realubot> "Buggen finns i samtliga Windowsversioner av Firefox 4 och även Linux-varianterna. Mac-versionen ska däremot inte vara drabbad.
<realubot> "
<realubot> "Eftersom buggen ligger för djupt i Firefox kärnmodul går den inte att fixa med en vanlig uppdatering."
<arand> Jo, tur att man sitter på 3.5
<realubot> Äh.
<realubot> Det är ju ett aprilskämt.
<realubot> För dig som inte har tillgång till internet ska det vara möjligt att föra över installationsfilerna på ett usb-minne och skicka med post till:
<realubot> Mozilla Corporation, 650 Castro Street, Suite 300, Mountain View, CA, 94041-2021, USA. Märk kuvertet ”Firefox 4-team”.
<arand> Och du misslyckas att kroka folk...
<realubot> Nu fattar jag. :D
<realubot> kroka folk?
<arand> Antog att du försökte föra skämtet vidare, no?
<realubot> Nej, jag trodde det var på riktigt.
<realubot> Jag körde tom purge firefox. :(
<puttek-> Hade varit ganska komiskt om det var sant. Den dagen jag uppdaterade Firefox så dog min dator. :)
<dagon_> hur fixar jag min nätverksanslutning i windows 7?
<Markslap> Hur menar du med fixar?
<puttek-> dagon_: april april...?
<puttek-> :)
<dagon_> ja :D
<dagon_> dåligt men ett måste
<Markslap> Hur kan jag göra en sån där grej med en annan grej som ska sitta i den där grejen?
<puttek-> Du gör en grej för grejen så är det grejat
<dagon_> först gör du den här grejen, sen placerar du grejen på den där grejen
<puttek-> Ingen ny sektor som är trasig sedan igår, det skålar vi på!
<dagon_> härligt
<puttek-> Absolut. :)
<puttek-> Den går ju fortfarande igång och jag kan surfa.
<realubot> Konstigt. Jag körde purge firefox och firefox försvann. Nu har jag installerat det igen och allt finns kvar... bokmärken, plugins, ändringar i utseendet osv. How come?
<arand> realubot: Ligger kvar i ram.
<arand> realubot: Nollas när du startar om datorn skulle jag tro
<arand> realubot: aprilskämt även det, by the way.
<puttek-> Filmtips? :)
<realubot> arand: purge ska ju ta bort inställningarna.
<dagon_> puttek-: hellraiser 2
<puttek-> Får gärna vara en nyare film. :)
<arand> realubot: nope
<dagon_> puttek-: season of the witch
<realubot> arand: Nej?
<realubot> puttek-: Filmtips: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071171/releaseinfo
<arand> realubot: Nej.
<realubot> arand: Så vad gör pruge då?
<puttek-> Season of the witch kanske kan vara något.
<puttek-> Bara den inte är cinavia-blockerad, fast det kanske alla filmer är i dag
<dagon_> cina-wat
<puttek-> En ljudblockering som gör det omöjligt att titta på filmen via ps3an.
<realubot> puttek-: Det kanske: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1245526/
<dagon_> aha
<realubot> *Den
<realubot> arand: *purge
<arand> realubot: rör _aldrig_ /home/* är vad den gör, visst tar bort lite konfigurationer på andra ställen.
<realubot> Morgan Freeman och Bruce Willis. Dom brukar hålla hög kvalité.
<realubot> Särskilt Freeman.
<realubot> arand: Jaha, jag trodde purge raderade just personliga konf. Så man måste manuellt radera filer/kataloger i home när man avinstallerar oavsett om man använder purge?
<realubot> eller inte
<arand> Yep.
<realubot> Jaha. Där ser man.
<dagon_> bästa är att först köra purge och i samma rad inkludera en rm på config-filerna
<dagon_> lite halvdumt
<dagon_> ibland vet man inte var de ligger
<arand> ~ är ju aldrig menat att kontrolleras av pakethanteringssystemet
<dagon_> av goda anledningar förstås
<puttek-> realubot: Jag har faktiskt sett den där filmen rätt nyligen
<dagon_> puttek-: kolla lite indiana jones annars :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<puttek-> amelia: Är du alltid trött?
<puttek-> dagon_: Absolut inte. Den där Jones är inget för mig
<amelia> puttek-: lite så.
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> fina filmer ju
<arand> Förutom den sista...
<dagon_> den var också bra
<dagon_> fast överdrivet slut
<coobra> neh nu blir det fan sova
<coobra> puss och gnatt
<dagon_> natti 8]
<bamsefar> Barre: Nu har jag vart sån new-school internet och tweetat.
<dagon_> bamsetweet
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
 * realubot like Indiana Jones.
<realubot> Jag lirade Indiana Jones som datorspel för läääänge sedan.
<spacebug-> omg! nu har vi tom fått in "gilla" på IRC :/
<puttek> Åh, spela. Blir man för gammal för spel någon gång?
<dagon_> nä
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET_98IcvoTI
<dagon_> jag spelar fortfarande megaman 2
<haffe> Jag spelade lite C&C 3
<puttek> Jag spelar diverse spel på PS3, dessutom är AoE2 hur ballt som helst.
<dagon_> wb puttek
<realubot> 92/03 kom Indiana Jones Fate of Atlantis ur.
<realubot> *ut
<realubot> /92/93
<realubot> Det har hänt mycket i datorspelsbranshcen på 10 år.
<puttek> Tackar. Försvinner väl igen strax, när datorn vill lägga av igen. :p
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> puttek: Varför lägger datorn av?
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<puttek> Vi hade som uppgift i kommunikationen idag att ha 5-min föreläsning för de andra i klassen. En snubbe hade om spelet Heroes Of Newearth. Han påstod att folk i korea, super-gamers hade lön som var tyngre än advokaters.
<dagon_> hehe
<puttek> realubot: HÃ¥rddisken har sjukdom.
<puttek> Jag hade kunnat spela ett tv-spel för 30 lök i månaden. :)
<dagon_> 8]
<haffe> Jag tror det hade varit rätt tradigt att spela det 13h/dygn.
<puttek> Jo, men spelar dom verkligen 13h/dygn?
<puttek> Fast... oavsett 13h/dygn eller 8h/dygn varje dag lär bli tråkigt i längden.
<dagon_> jag hade spelat ändå
<dagon_> bara tänkt på pengarna
<puttek> Jo, är det sån lön så kanske man gör det iaf. Dessutom lär det väl bli en hel del resor runt i världen.
<dagon_> det kan jag vara utan
<dagon_> bara det ramlar in feta summor varje månad :D
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<puttek> Gillar du inte att resa? :O
<haffe> Sovardags.
<haffe> God natt på er alla.
<puttek> God natt
<dagon_> natti
<dagon_> puttek: egentligen inte
<puttek> Varför?
<dagon_> sover helst i min egen säng
<puttek> Om man får fråga. :)
<dagon_> vet inte varför men har problem med att sova någon annanstans
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> allt beror på promillehalten jag har
<puttek> Det gör iofs jag också, men jag ligger hellre i solen 1vecka och steker och får sova i en hotellsäng än 1vecka i kyliga Sverige och min egna säng.
<dagon_> tvärtom för mig
<dagon_> steker gärna inte
<puttek> Gillar du vintern?
<dagon_> jag gillar sommaren också
<dagon_> men att sola per se är inte min grej
<dagon_> bada och så älskar jag
<dagon_> men inte bara ligga och brännas av UVB
<puttek> Jo, bada och sånt räknas in till stekandet.
<puttek> Jag klarar inte heller av att bara ligga i solen länge, då blir jag för rastlös.
<realubot> Man ska hålla på med något i solen, typ kasta frisbee, kicka boll, promenera eller nåt.
<dagon_> samma här
<realubot> Då blir solbrännan bättre också...
<dagon_> jag kan sitta i solen en stund, smutta en cola, ta en cigg och snacka skit
<puttek> Jo, promenad är skönt, fotboll likaså.
<puttek> Jag har slutat röka, men innan var det okej med en cigg i solen. :=)
<dagon_> jag tänker aldrig sluta
<puttek> Haha
<dagon_> man lever bara en gång
<dagon_> och jag gillar att röka
<dagon_> man måste ta vara på och göra det bästa av sitt onödigt korta liv
<puttek> Det gjorde jag med
<puttek> Någon som ser/sett på Breaking bad?
<dagon_> inte jag iaf
<dagon_> har nog aldrig hört talas om ens
<puttek> Måste ha en serie att följa, eller iaf att se på när det är dags att slumra. Tråkigt att behöva leta en film varenda dag...
<dagon_> mjo
<puttek> Sicket drag det är här ikväll.
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> nästan så man blir på festhumör
<puttek> Jobbhumör, men utan jobb blir det svårt
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> samma här
<puttek> Det är ingen dans på rosor att få arbete i dag.
<dagon_> nä fyfan
<dagon_> 3 år för mig snart utan jobb
<puttek> Inte kul alls.
<puttek> Har du utbildning?
<dagon_> inte det minsta
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> högskolepoäng och grejer
<puttek> Jösses. :)
<haffe> Hahaha.
<amelia> IT-jobb finns det ju rätt gott om, iaf om man bor på rätt ställe eller kan tänka sig att flytta.
<realubot> dagon_: Du får starta något eget?
<puttek> Jag har sett en hel del IT-jobb, men det förutsätter väl att man har kunskapen om det aktuella området.
<dagon_> realubot: då måste jag ju ha en vinnande idé
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, har du inte det då?
<dagon_> inget som inte redan finns
<realubot> Mhm.
<puttek> Dags att knyta sig. God afton!
<dagon_> godnatt
<Philip5> dagon_: men du ska väl inte sova. du ska väl vara upp och leka hela natten? ;)
<dagon_> klart
<dagon_> jag sa bara godnatt till puttek :)
<Philip5> vilken tur
<realubot> Vad är iPhone appas kodade i för språk?
<Philip5> antar de också är kodade i java
<gusnan> realubot, objective C.
<Philip5> verkar så ja
<realubot> Objective-C is a reflective, object-oriented programming language that adds Smalltalk-style messaging to the C programming language.
<realubot> gusnan: Mm.
<peetra> free'
<peetra> free
<peetra> äh, så var det fel flik. ^_^
<dagon_> peetra: hehe :D
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-02
<amelia> haha, har ni sett linkedin's aprilskämt?
<dagon_> nope
<amelia> http://dump.linuxchick.se/LinkedInAprilsFools.png
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> inte helt uppenbart
<dagon_> om man inte tänker till
<amelia> nej, min första reaktion var "va fan?!" sen "aaaah!"
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> tråktema btw
<dagon_> Crux :>
<amelia> funkar
<dagon_> jag hade blivit helgalen
<amelia> roligare än det tråkiga blåa med runda hörn.
<dagon_> jag har inte kommit ur det där stadiet där man vill göra allt snyggt
<amelia> jag har helt lämnat det. så enkelt som möjligt. på sin höjd en snabb förändring av färg och tema till något som inte gör mig direkt illamående (d.v.s. inkluderar runda hörn)
<dagon_> och här har vi mitt
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Arbetsyta%201_003.png
<amelia> vad mörkt allt var..
<dagon_> jag föredrar det så
<dagon_> skönast för ögonen
<amelia> det gjorde jag också innan, nu har jag t.o.m. vit bakgrund i mina terminaler. :)
<dagon_> :o
<amelia> fan vad gött det hade varit att kunna somna nu..
<dagon_> amelia: är du pigg?
<dagon_> amelia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSL9--36_po <- lite mysmusik så du kan somna gott :)
<dagon_> funkar på mig
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> vilken film ska jag se?
<dagon_> orkar inte se Hackers igen
<Philip5> dagon_: du ska ju göra värsta grejerna i blender ju
<dagon_> ja, egentligen
<dagon_> men har inte fokus nog
<dagon_> kan bara tänka på en tjej
<dagon_> vad jag än tänker så poppar hon upp i huvudet
<Philip5> sluta tänka på amelia
<dagon_> det är inte amelia
<Philip5> hur kan du inte tänka på amelia??
<dagon_> jag tänker på amelia fast inte på det här sättet
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> ibland läser jag någon artikel om någon stor dator eller nåt
<dagon_> _då_ tänker jag på amelia
<Philip5> jag tänker mer på henne om jag ser något om någon minidator
<dagon_> orly
<Philip5> minidator = amelia
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> heave metal = dagon_
<Philip5> blender = maxjezy
<Philip5> kde = Philip5
<Philip5> :;D
<dagon_> hehe
<amelia> :)
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<amelia> Philip5: såg att du var nominerad till TL.
<amelia> loopia gör mig galen. :(
<dagon_> dårå
<dagon_> nä, sängen nu
<dagon_> natti på er amelia och Philip5
<amelia> man kan bara sätta domän på sitt glue record och inte ip.. det gör det lite krångligt när man vill använda samma domän som dns som man vill peka till.
<amelia> gonatt dagon_
<Philip5> amelia: är jag?
<Philip5> amelia: det är inte 1 april längre... ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är farlig.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag såg det, välkommen :)
<haffe> God morgon folket.
<puttek> God morgon i det vackra vädret!
 * antii kikar genom persiennerna
<antii> Ugh.. skitväder
<haffe> En fråga.
<haffe> Jag ska skicka ett par processorer till en människa.
<haffe> Vad ska jag packa dem i för att inte benen ska bli vikta?
<puttek> Skitväder här med...
<spacebug-> haffe: sån där skumgrej
<spacebug-> skulle jag tänka mig
<spacebug-> och sen i ett lagom stort/hårt plasthölje
<coobra> haffe: ja har "cpulådor"
<haffe> spacebug-: Du råkar inte veta var man köper det?
<kodein> du borde ju kunna tigga sånt därnt komponentskumgummi av nån ISY-människa
<coobra> finns ebay i sverige  ?
<HeMan> tror dom äger tradera
<coobra> http://www.eim.ebay.se/
<coobra> hmms
<Barre> ja, ebay i swe = tradera
<coobra> ok
 * realubot smyger in bakom ryggen på kanalens vakt.
<einand> jag tycker den här kanalen blivit otrevlig
<realubot> einand: Varför då?
<realubot> Jag tycker inte att kanalen är otrevlig...
<einand> folk bara gnäller hela tiden, värre än mig. Sedan så får jag konstiga kommenterar i q som jag inte fattar
<kodein> ?!
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Dom kanakse klagar på att du använt ett anant nick eller nåt?
<realubot> *kanske
<einand> inte direkt så jag skrivit nått med det
<einand> råka bara logga in med irrsi på min maskin, och lät det rulla på
<realubot> FÃ¥r man bara ha ett nick? FÃ¥r man inte komma in under nytt nick?
<einand> ingen aning
<einand> stör mig iaf på att folk skickar CoC till mig hela tiden, utan att förkla vad jag gör för fel
<einand> är bara patetiskt
<spacebug-> CoC ?
<realubot> einand: Det är väl op då som har skickat? Fråga rätt ut vad du har gjort för fel?
<einand> !coc
<realubot> !topic | spacebug-
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<realubot> Ah, !coc
<spacebug-> ok
<Laban> Ska byta disk i min stationära, men orkar inte installera om systemet. Hur flyttar jag lättast över allt till den nya? Efteråt är det väl bara att utöka filsystemet?
<haffe> clonezilla?
<Laban> Mja det skulle ju funka.
<Philip5> eller så kopierar du bara över allt till nya och ändrar uuid i grub och /etfc/fstab för /
<Philip5> eventuellt får du skriva om mbr också och köra en grub update
<Philip5> smidigast är kanske att göra det från en livecd
<Philip5> lite pill blir det men inte så svårt om man vet vart man ska ändra :)
<Philip5> gör man det från en livecd så slipper man eventuellt extra pill med att fixa med /proc
<Philip5> använd i så fall också rsync för själva kopierandet istället för copy/cp
<Laban> Mm
<Laban> Lite vettigare fall nÃgot gÃ¥r fel.
<Laban> Blir nog den senare lösningen. Kopiera saker och sen fixa fstab/grub
<Laban> ska ändra storlek på systempartitionen också.
<Philip5> finns säkert någon guide för det om du googlar
<puttek> Vad för hårddisk tillverkare rekommenderas?
<antii> Vertex 2 E
<antii> :-)
<Philip5> antii: köp två till mig då ;)
<antii> :>
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> Philip5: skulle behöva en större :(
<Philip5> antii: du får gärna köpa en större till mig då
<antii> Philip5: :>
<antii> Philip5: vad köpte du för SSD btw?
<Philip5> har inte skaffat någon än så därför vore det ju extra bra om du köpte åt mig
<antii> :|
<antii> dåligt!
<antii> Vertex 2E 120gb är ju att rekommendera
<Philip5> ja, det är dåligt att du inte köper åt mig
<antii> :D:D
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> ska vi ha en liten välgörenhetsgala här ikväll?
<maxjezy> där man kan skänka gamla grafikkort och datorminnen eller varför inte hela datorer och annan hårdvara?
<maxjezy> till förmån för handikappade 3D artister
<cHarNe2_> screen
<maxjezy> cHarNe2_, ja visst, skärmar med
<antii> :P
<realubot> Köp Android-lur till realubot!
<realubot> maxjezy: Du behöver inte köpa ett chassi om du ska snåla. Du kan ju plocka ett gammalt chassi. Ljuddämpningen är sämre men men...
<cHarNe2_> maxjezy: får filtrera bort /^screen$/ från irsii ;)
<realubot> Det är nog inte värt att återanvända ett gammalt chassi.
<realubot> Save private maxjezy
<realubot> Ansök om en ny dator hos Bill och Linda Gates Foundation.
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85o9rugVoJU&feature=related
<OrangeCat> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/default.aspx?programid=4069
<OrangeCat> Patetiskt...
<OrangeCat> "Sveriges Radio är ett public service företag, det innebär att vi är oberoende och att vi jobbar för er, vi jobbar i allmänhetens tjänst."
<OrangeCat> Verkar som om de anställde WoW-Erik, 16, för att skriva ihop den texten...
<OrangeCat> Försenat aprilskämt?
<maxjezy> OrangeCat, det där är väl ingen nyhet precis?
<maxjezy> bara för att man jobbar i allmänhetens tjänst betyder ju det inte att man kör linux på sina servers right?
<amelia> SR kör säker en hel del Linux.
<OrangeCat> maxjezy: ?!?!?
<OrangeCat> Vad har Linux att göra med det där citatet?
<OrangeCat> Eller den där artikeln.
<fredrik_> Varje gång jag loggat in på datorn så behöver jag starta compiz fusion icon och göra en reload windows manager. Jag har för mig man kan göra en autostart-script som gör detta. Någon som vet vad commandot för detta är?
<arand> fredrik_: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager compiz
<arand> Jag antar att det är samma på ubuntu som i debian..
<fredrik_> arand, Schysst.. testar på studs
<bittin_> gustav är en indian, elvis egen indian
<OrangeCat> Ja, ja... skit i att svara.
<cfc> hej alla smarta ubuntu användare =)
<OrangeCat> Ubuntu eller användare?
<cfc> jag har java problem ^^;
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/innovation/mobilen-kan-funka-utan-nat_6052413.svd
<amelia> cfc: det har alla, mer eller mindre. :)
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: vaknat på fel sida idag? ;)
<OrangeCat> Java eller problem?
<cfc> startar ett program men det stänger ner sig så snart jag använder det
<OrangeCat> spacebug-: Finns bara en sida att gå upp på.
<OrangeCat> Vägg på andra sidan.
<spacebug-> hehe
<OrangeCat> Vore skönt att ha sängen mitt i rummet... så inga spindlar kan krypa in i munnen.
<OrangeCat> Fast de kryper väl upp i taket och sjunker ned som sjunkbomber i käften.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Eller hoppar in i munnen på dig.
<spydon> cfc: vad har du för java-version? Skriv java -version i terminalen för att kolla-
<cfc> java-sun 6
<cfc> update 24
<spydon> Vad står det i java -version?
<spydon> Tror inte det står så
<OrangeCat> Har hört att Microsoft Java VM för Windows 98 var mycket kompatibel med Suns standard.
<cfc> iallafal den senaste
<cfc> java 6
<spydon> Kolla seriöst nu, annars tänker jag inte hjälpa dig :P
<OrangeCat> spydon... är det en spypåse eller så? Eller kanske ett finger?
<cfc> har precis instalerat det så det den senaste
<spydon> cfc: det betyder inte att du kör den senaste
<cfc> oki
<spydon> För att du installerat den, så kolla java -version i terminalen
<spydon> OrangeCat: jag kom på det när jag var väldigt ung, men vissa kalla mig hinken nu för tiden ;)
<cfc>  java version
<cfc> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: version
<cfc> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: version
<cfc> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<cfc> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<spydon> -version
<cfc> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<cfc> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<cfc> 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
<cfc> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
<cfc> Could not find the main class: version. Program will exit.
<spydon> Jösses...
<cfc> de e vad jag får
<spydon> Du skrev ju fel
<spydon> Skriv exakt som jag:
<spydon> java -version
<amelia> cfc: java -version (alltså ett bindestrck förre version)
<cfc> java -version
<cfc> java version "1.6.0_20"
<cfc> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)
<cfc> OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<spydon> Mm, du kör inte det du installerat
<cfc> hehe ^^; jag e nästan ny till ubuntu
<spydon> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<spydon> Skriv det där
<spydon> Ser du någon rad som det står: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java" på?
<cfc> fick 3 alternativ
<OrangeCat> spydon: En hink är även det ett spy-don.
<cfc> 2
<spydon> OrangeCat: sann historia
<cfc> nummer 2 är sun
<spydon> Skriv in 2 och tryck enter
<cfc> oki gort
<spydon> Skriv java -version i terminalen nu
<cfc> java version "1.6.0_24"
<cfc> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<cfc> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<spydon> Bra, kolla om du kan köra dina java-applikationer nu
<cfc> nope öppnas klickar logga in sen dör det
<cfc> jag försöker köra minecraft
<spydon> Är det möjligtvis minecraft eller nått annat som använder lwjgl?
<spydon> Ah
<spydon> Där har du svaret
<cfc> funkade innan
<spydon> Mm, det är en bugg i nya lwjgl
<spydon> Men det går att fixa
<cfc> på en annan dator
<cfc> oki
<spydon> Ladda ner denna: https://www.newdawnsoftware.com/hudson/view/LWJGL/job/LWJGL-linux32/
<spydon> Tryck på last stable build där
<spydon> Ah, vänta
<spydon> Det där var fel
<cfc> lol
<spydon> http://sourceforge.net/projects/java-game-lib/files/Official%20Releases/LWJGL%202.7.1/lwjgl-2.7.1.zip/download
<spydon> Där är rätt
<cfc> oki ska jag bara zippa up eller?
<spydon> Mm
<spydon> Sen kopierar du filerna som ligger i jar-mappen när du zippat upp dem till en mapp som heter bin i en dold mapp i din hemkatalog
<spydon> Då kommer du ersätta några filer där, se till så att de blir ersatta
<dagon_> goddagens people
<spacebug-> hej dagon_ *vinka*
<dagon_> 8]
<spacebug-> ;)
<dagon_> nu har jag varit en busig pojke och flashat om min telefon igen
<spydon> cfc: Sen ersätter du filerna i native som ligger i den där bin-mappen också, med filerna som ligger i native/linux/ i den mappen du packade upp
<spydon> Har du lyckats ersätta de första filerna?
<cfc> nä menar du bin filen i HDD Filsystem?
<spydon> Nej
<spydon> Har du hittat mappen som heter .minecraft i din hemkatalog?
<cfc> nä den stänger innan den kan updatera
<spydon> Men du ska inte öppna minecraft...
<cfc> jag har precis instalerat ubuntu
<spydon> Mjo, det är uppfattat
<cfc> MC har aldrig varit kört
<cfc> oki hitade den
<spydon> Lyckades du skriva över de gamla .jar filerna?
<cfc> oki ersat
<cfc> yes
<spydon> Gött :)
<spydon> Nu letar du reda på mappen som heter native/linux i de filerna du packade upp
<cfc> hittade
<spydon> Och så kopierar du alla filer därifrån och ersätter dem som ligger i native mappen i den mappen du precis var i
<cfc> done
<spydon> Prova köra igång minecraft nu
<cfc> clickar log in sen dör MC igen
<spydon> Hmm, okej
<spydon> Hur kör du igång det?
<cfc> dubel clickar på mincraft.jar
<spydon> Okej, högerklicka på den och se till så att den körs med Sun Java istället för OpenJava
<cfc> den kör med sun
<cfc> den kommer till updsteing sen blir den bara svart och stänger sig
<cfc> kan inte spela det online på websidan heller
<cfc> hmm ska jag avinstallera java och ominstallera??
<Philip5> cfc: pysslar du med?
<cfc> mincraft som dör när den ska updatera
<cfc> efter tryckt logga in
<Philip5> har jag inte testat
<Philip5> är det java i browsrn?
<cfc> både och
<Philip5> och vadå?
<cfc> båda två har det problemet
<cfc> startar inte i firefox
<cfc> eller i clienten
<Philip5> vilken version av java kör du?
<cfc> men hur avinstalerar man java sun ^^;
<Philip5> beror på hur du installerat det
<cfc> java version "1.6.0_24"
<cfc> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<cfc> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<cfc> enligt vad min kompis säger via terminalen
<cahoot> vore det inte mer ändamålsenligt att (om det nu är möjligt) starta minecraft.jar från cli - för att få tag i ett felmeddelande ? - då skulle man ju åtminstone har någon chans att agera rationellt i st för att 'installera om'
<OrangeCat> Hmmmmmmmmmmm...
<OrangeCat> Är Katitzi verklighetsbaserad eller äger den plats i en alternativ verklighet?
<OrangeCat> Jättekonstig serie, ju.
<OrangeCat> Zigenare finns alltså på riktigt i Sverige? Och verkade jättehatade fast de talar perfekt svenska.
<Fogge> OrangeCat: Det är en självbiografi och jag hoppas du inte på riktigt inte visste att vi har haft resandefolk i landet...
<cahoot> ja den är nog ganska självbiografisk/verklighetsbaserad - 1960-talet (tror jag)
<cahoot> 1950
<bittin_> http://cdon.se/musik/anniela/electric-14058073
<OrangeCat> 1940 verkar den utspela sig dock.
<OrangeCat> Vad jag kunnat gissa mig till baserat på vad man ser av miljöer o.s.v.
<OrangeCat> Finns inte Zigenarna längre?
<dagon_> jo
<OrangeCat> Är det de som kallas Romer? Men de har inte längre några tält/vagnar/cirkusgrejer?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> det är pk-namnet
<OrangeCat> Är inte det hela deras identitet?
<dagon_> zigenare finns men de kör merca
<OrangeCat> Jag fattar inte riktigt grejen.
<dagon_> jag såg en hel bunt på burger king förra veckan
<OrangeCat> Och bor i miljonprogramshus eller vad?
<OrangeCat> Fast sådana finns väl bara i Stockholm och kanske Göteborg...
<Markslap> Nej.
<amelia> är det sm i fördommar idag?
<puttek> Var det inte en hel släkt zigenare med i grannfejden?
<OrangeCat> I TV-serien verkar de snacka perfekt svenska och så. Förstår inte vad folk har emot dem där.
<OrangeCat> Alla verkligen avskyr dem totalt i Katitzi.
<dagon_> alla avskyr de oavsett
<dagon_> dem*
<OrangeCat> Varför? Och enligt dem vill de stanna på samma plats... men då faller väl hela affärsidén med cirkus?
<dagon_> för att det är ett tjyvpack?
<dagon_> de zigenare som inte är kriminella går att räkna på en hand
<OrangeCat> Varför?
<dagon_> om vi räknar zigenare i sverige då
<OrangeCat> Är det bara för att de ändå ska vidare och därför inte "behöver" vara ärliga?
<dagon_> jag vet inte vad deras livsfilosofi går ut på men tjuvar är det hur som helst
<OrangeCat> Har de stulit något av dig?
<dagon_> nä, som tur är
<OrangeCat> Jag har aldrig ens sett en...
<dagon_> de är lätta att identifiera
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Har du gått ut utomhus någongång i ditt liv?
<dagon_> :D
<_sara_> dig i mensa sverige?
<_sara_> anyone in mensa sverige
<OrangeCat> Markslap: Ja?
<OrangeCat> Finns inga zigenare någonstans. Däremot en massa invandrare överallt.
<puttek> Dom är lätta att känna igen, som dagon_  säger.
<OrangeCat> Fast de tror jag inte är zigenare.
<OrangeCat> Eller är de där kvinnorna med enorma svarta och pråliga kjolar zigenare?
<Markslap> Heh, ja.
<puttek> Ja!
<OrangeCat> I så fall har modet ändrats.
<OrangeCat> Mot TV-serien.
<Markslap> Bra att du vet hur dom klär sig.
<Markslap> Ändrats?
<OrangeCat> Ja...
<Markslap> Dom är nog ganska extremt konservativa vettu.
<OrangeCat> Ser ju inte direkt ut så där.
<OrangeCat> Ser nästan sameliknande ut i Katitzi.
<Markslap> Du ska inte ha all information från TV.
<puttek> _sara_: Tyvärr.
<dagon_> allt på tv är inte sant
<OrangeCat> Därför jag är förvirrad över serien.
<puttek> Joho
<OrangeCat> Den är från slutet av 1970-talet och utspelar sig typ på 1940-talet.
<OrangeCat> Eller så har de bara en jävligt gammal bil.
<puttek> Macgyver är på riktigt!
<OrangeCat> "Det kanske är för att vi är svarta... De kanske bara tycker om ljusa människor."
<OrangeCat> Säger hon fast de alla har vitt skinn?
<OrangeCat> Dock mörkt hår, men det spelar väl mindre roll?
<xyzp> *lyssnar på texas :-)
<Fogge> Kan du inte bara gå till Flashback och fråga vad de tror istället?
<xyzp> *knackar på amelias dörr
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<amelia> xyzp: nu ska vi döda internet... bbl
<OrangeCat> Fogge: GÃ¥ till Flashback? Va?
<OrangeCat> xyzp: Texas?
<puttek> Flashback är ett bra forum för att diskutera.
<OrangeCat> Nej?
<Markslap> Jodå, det är det faktiskt.
<OrangeCat> Nej.
<puttek> Det här måste vara ett troll, som man idag kallar dom.
<Markslap> Varför inte?
<Markslap> puttek: Ja, det är realubot. :)
<OrangeCat> Varför i helvete skulle jag vilja regga konto och hålla på för att skriva i ett jävla sunkforum fullt med idioter som inte ens är i realtid?
<Markslap> För att du passar in bland resten utav idioterna.
<OrangeCat> Eller så är du idioten här.
<Markslap> Nejdå. :)
<puttek> Markslap: Haha.
<OrangeCat> JA! HAHAHAAHAHA! SÅ JÄVLA FYNDIGT SAGT! HHAHAAHAHAHAH!
<OrangeCat> Jävla mongon.
<Markslap> Men om du har en massa frågor som inte är Ubunturelaterade i över huvudtaget, då bör du nog ställa dessa någon annanstans.
<Markslap> Äntligen.
<Fogge> Fniss.
<puttek> Jag skrattade ju åt något helt annat. :(
<Markslap> Heh, smart kund, mailar in och undrar varför han inte kan komma åt kontrollpanelen för hans domän.
<Markslap> Han sade upp sitt hostingkonto tidigare.
<Markslap> Och därmed åtkomsten till dessa. :)
<puttek> Haha
<zChris> h0h0, den lokala tidningen har satt upp en holk med en webbkamera i och sänder det live på sidan :D
<xyzp> OrangeCat, Ja Texas
<puttek> zChris: Vad är den riktad mot? Redaktionen?
<xyzp> Vad är wrapper i script för något?
<zChris> puttek, är nog till för folket i bygden skulle jag tro :)
<puttek> zChris: Jo, menar mer vad filmar dom? :)
<zChris> jaha, fåglarna i holken :PO
<puttek> :O
<zChris> fast just nu är det tomt där :P
<puttek> Har ni kända fåglar som bor i en holk?
<puttek> intressant fakta - chelsea tappa poäng.
<xyzp> amelia, nu har jag dålig internetförbindelse här :-D
<amelia> sådär.. lite server, router och switch flyttade..
<amelia> börjar bli lite ordning här.
<Philip5> amelia: har du pyssellördag?
<klister> Bra jobbat
 * klister ger amelia en kaka
<antii> amelia: flyttat? stoppat in i hall? :o
<amelia> Philip5: alltid, tar många helger att färdigställa ett nytt datorrum och anpassa det som finns kvar hemma till den nya ordningen.
<amelia> antii: nej, bara från högen av andra datorer till en hylla så vi kan flytta det som ska till datorrummet dit och det som ska bort till hyllan med hårdvara som ska säljas/skänkas bort.
<andol> amelia: Verkar förövrigt som om domänen linuxchick.se var oresolvbar där ett tag.
<amelia> andol: japp. det kan stämma eftersom att jag flyttade den servern
<antii> amelia: ah..
<amelia> ingen som är intresserad av Sun Enterprise 420R, HP DL360/380 G2 eller Sun Netra T1?
<HeMan> amelia: kan kolla en sun-snubbe om han behöver dom
<amelia> HeMan: doit!
<HeMan> amelia: SMS skickat!
<amelia> :)
<bittin_> amelia: går dom att ha hemma?
<amelia> bittin_: det går..
<bittin_> dvs orkar man bära hem det på tunnelbanan
<amelia> nej.
<bittin_> då skippar jag nog
<amelia> ok
<bittin_> hur tar man bort read only enklast?
<arand> bittin_: Sammanhang?
<bittin_> ogg filer
<bittin_> kan inte byta id3 tag för att easytag säger att filerna är read only
<cahoot> på ett ext* filsystem?
<arand> behörigheter?
<bittin_> cahoot: FAT nånting
<bittin_> FAT16
<bittin_> kanske kan flytta över filerna från mp3spelaren till disken som kör ext3 iofs
<cahoot> To get write access to a <vfat> partition when mounting it with fstab, use the line "/dev/partition /mount/point vfat defaults,user,uid=USERID,gid=GROUPID,umask=002 0 0" in /etc/fstab.  umask=002 will make the partition rwxrwxr-x, while umask=022 will make it rwxr-xr-x.  Get your user/group ids with the command "id".
<arand> Enklast är nog att flytta emellanåt, ja
<cahoot> skulle tro att samma gäller för fat
<cahoot> måste väl ändå ha rw om du ska flytta tillbaka filerna
<HeMan> amelia: hur är Netran bestyckad?
<amelia> HeMan: det finns tre och ingen anning. :P
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<arand> cahoot: Jag skulle gissa på att det finns rw, men att taggaren får spel i och med att det inte är ett *nix-filsystem
<HeMan> amelia: pris?
<amelia> HeMan: diskutabelt.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är fyra netror.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<realubot> Går det bara åt 5 MBit/s till IPTV?
<realubot> Det låter lite...
<HeMan> realubot: beror bla på vilken kodning, men det brukar ligga från 2 MBit/s och uppåt
<bamsefar> realubot: Varför låter det lite?
<HeMan> det är väl bara att skruva upp volymen om det låter lite!
<amelia> :P
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag trodde det var mer. Varför går det inte att få IPTV HD över ADSL om det bara är upp till 5 Mbit/s?
<HeMan> nån som kört Vyatta? det verkar rätt kompetent som adminverktyg för alla nätprylar
<dodel> hellå. Om jag har massa filer och vill göra dessa filer till en iso-fil. Hur gör jag då med mkisofs ?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Är inte vyatta en router-dist typ?
<bamsefar> realubot: Du ska ju få plats med ditt surfande också.
<realubot> bamsefar: Jo, men upp till 24Mbit/s kanske är 12 Mbit/s i praktiken. IPTV tar 5 Mbit/s. Det är ju gott om plats för surf.
<bamsefar> realubot: Mja, då får du ju typ kanske 7Mbps surf.
<realubot> bamsefar: Ja, det är ju mycket?
<realubot> bamsefar: Om bara bolagen förklarar så hade ju folk kunnat välja själva.
<bamsefar> realubot: Ajo, men folk är dumma. :P
<realubot> Det är ju helt ok acceptera 7 Mbit/s surf om man vet att det är IPTV som sänker hastigheten.
<realubot> Om IPTV hade krävs 20 Mbit/s så hade jag förstått varför det inte går att ha IPTV med ADSL.
<realubot> Det borde ju ligga i bolagens intresse att erbjuda IPTV över ADSL. Det är något som inte stämmer här.
<bittin_> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Atari_Games_stora_pappmobiler_tidigt_1980_tal_32966785.htm?ca=11&w=1 coolt ogillar folk som inte skriver pris dock
<dodel> ingen som vet hur man gör en iso med mkisofs?
<Philip5> google vet
<dodel> Philip5: Men mkisofs -o -r * fungerar inte. DÃ¥ bildas en fil som heter -r
<Philip5> efter -o så kommer väl namnet på ison så det gäller att göra rätt med parametrarna
<BananKalle> ...
<Philip5> ....
<puttek> .....
<puttek> Man vill ju alltid vara värst.
<Philip5> som vanligt
<puttek> Inte alltid :(
<lilleman> om jkag vill ge en person +av i en kanal..hur gör jag detta?
<c0aster>  /mode #chan +av nick
<KiviE> lilleman: /voice nick
<Markslap> lilleman: av fungerar väl bara @ QUakenet?
<lilleman> ja det är i quakenet jag ska göra det
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hXkYG0KmcE
<Markslap> Bra att du frågar på Freenode då.
<lilleman> tänkte bara om ngn viste
<BananKalle> nope
<realubot> World Wide Web - Här lever jag lycklig, här finns ingen stress, här är min nya hemadress.
<realubot> Jag tror IT-bubblan var Nick Borgens fel.
<c0aster> är inte allt Nick's fel??
<klister> Fan alltså idag går inget som det ska för mig
<klister> är fast på en jävla backtracklaptop och försöker få in ubuntu på den
<klister> Men det vägrar att funka.. har testat alla möjliga sätt att göra usb bootbar och lägga dit ubuntu.. men bara errors
<klister> operating system not found, unknown .... in config
<klister> någon som har lust att hjälpa lite? :)
<c0aster> Unetbootin?
<klister> har försökt få igång det också men det är inte så lätt i BT :P
<klister> tankade hem en tar och körde ./INSTALL men jag kan inte starta något för det :/
<c0aster> Bt är det ett ubuntu derivat eller någon annan bas
<klister> står bara linux-based
<klister> nä vänta
<klister> ubuntu är basen
<Christoffer> Någon här inne som har tips på digital "clapperboard"?
<c0aster> japp borde inte unetbootin finnas i nån repo då
<Christoffer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clapperboard
<klister> inte i dom som ligger i från början iaf
<c0aster> klister: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<klister> thx
<c0aster> klister: ladda ner till linux på http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<c0aster> chmod a+x unetboot*
<klister> oh
<klister> okej
<c0aster> ./unetbot*
<c0aster> done & done
<klister> funkade
<klister> awesome
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo Vyatta är en router-distro, men den är en modifierad Debian så man kan dra på den och sen lägga till Debian-repot
<bamsefar> Jaha
<realubot> Snart blir det biffar och potatis i ugn.
<bamsefar> Gött
<haffe> Kan någon förklara det här mysteriet för mig?
<haffe> Varför är det så svårt att hitta ett USBwlankort som klarar att köras i APmode i linux?
<realubot> Varför har inte Chromium en feed-icon i adressfältet som Firefox? :(
<antii> !real_ubot
<ubot2> :(
<antii> varför har inte realubot ett _ mellan real och ubot
<realubot> !Real_Ubot | antii
<ubot2> antii: :(
<antii> :P
<realubot> http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html
<HeMan> realubot: det var igår
<realubot> HeMan: Jag vet.
<realubot> Finns det några Terminal-kommandon till Firefox som med vlc?
<haffe> Vet ni.
<haffe> Imorgon kommer vi alla att leva i framtiden.
<HeMan> haffe: jag är redan i framtiden!
<HeMan> haffe: flygande bilar och bildtelefon, riktigt häftigt!
<haffe> Är allting jättestort?
<HeMan> haffe: jepp
<puttek> Företagen borde köra ut paket på helger också, högst 1 dygns leveranstid också...
<haffe> Asbra.
<HeMan> haffe: det ser ut som du har capslock hela tiden!
<haffe> :)
<HeMan> jahapp, nu har jag kommit så långt in i framtiden att jag måste köra hibernate ett tag
<HeMan> aja, nu hinner ni nog ikapp mig!
<HeMan> syns i morgon (dit ni är på väg!)
<realubot> annatroberg.se är ledig.
<realubot> Tjejen har annatroberg.com
<realubot> .se hade varit vettigare...
<maxjezy> talang 2011!!!
<puttek> Ska du vara med?
<puttek> 3d artist
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du inte ställa upp och köra lite blender på scene så bert karlsson blir lyrisk?!?!
<Philip5> puttek: hehe
<puttek> Philip5: haha, se där ja
<maxjezy> Philip5, pedo-bert menar du?
<maxjezy> han erbjöd sig att ligga med en kompis för ett par år sedan
<maxjezy> hon var 19 år vid tillfället
<haffe> Bert Karlsson?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> den feta grisen
<haffe> Han verkar vara lite av en udda fågel.
<maxjezy> ja, lite..
<maxjezy> talang nu. brb!
<kosmick> hej
<Philip5> hallå där
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<realubot> Vad tror ni om att cache:a vanliga webbsidor man besöker? Som en proxy? Typ ta hem en kopia av alla 100 webbplatser man besöker 1 ggr/h och låta webbläsaren uppdatera om sidan har ändrats när man besöker en sida?
<delhage> god kväll
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<haffe> :)
<Philip5> amelia den nominerade kanske vi ska kalla dig nu för tiden ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Skämtar du? Gjorde Bert Karlsson det? :D
<realubot> Den nominerade?
<realubot> Vad är amelia nominerad till?
<Philip5> kanske är hemligt
<puttek> statsminister?
<Philip5> kanske det
<cfc> yay äntligen =D
<cfc> Fick Minecraft till funka efter en updatering
<cfc> men nu har jag ett annat probem XD
<puttek> cfc: En fråga. Varför spelar du Minecraft?
<cfc> min microfon vill inte funka
<cfc> för mina kompisar gör
<puttek> Röker du?
<cfc> men jag vill få min mic till att funka
<Philip5> cfc: vad var det för fel då? var det något med java?
<amelia> Philip5: detsamma du... men precis som du så skippar jag det där.
<Philip5> amelia: såg det
<Philip5> amelia: härmapa ;P
<amelia> Philip5: de får leka sin lekskola där själva, jag har nog med denna.. :P
<cfc> lol
<cfc> kan någon hjälpa mig få min mic att funka
<gorgo> lite whisky kanske?
<Philip5> gorgo: whisky och kde hör liksom ihop :)
<puttek> usch för whisky.
<gorgo> Philip5: klart :D
<Philip5> fast jag har nog bara en clan macgregor hemma
<cfc> =/
<gorgo> funderar på uppgradera laptoppen sen till 11.04
<Philip5> funkar men inte så exklusivt
<Philip5> inte ens single malt
<gorgo> hehe ok
<gorgo> jag har massa ;)
<cfc> ingen som kan hjälpa?????
<puttek> iskall pepsi däremot, det är super
<cfc> oki....
<Philip5> cfc: antar du kör pulseaudio? installera pavucontrol så har den lite mer power i inställningarna
<gorgo> ja det är inte heller fel :P
<Philip5> hellre cola än pepsi
<dodel> hej igen. Jag håller på att komplimera en linuxkärna. Men det tar ju lång tid och därför vill jag spela Warcraft 2 som bara ska snabba tiden lite. Kan jag stänga av X och köra warcraft 2 med dosbox, och ändå så fortsätter den att komplimera linux?
<puttek> håller delvis med
<Philip5> maxjezy: hade du någon blender-fil som exempel på scene med så där störd panel?
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte testa om det är fixat nu
<gorgo> Philip5: har du provat 11.04?
<cfc> jag har Skype
<puttek> cfc: Är det en linux-version du har? Eller kör du via wine?
<puttek> Minecraft alltså.
<cfc> yes Linus
<cfc> linux*
<puttek> Okej
<cfc> men nu e det min mic
<cfc> MC funkar fint
<dodel> Hur kollar man vilket grafikkort man har?
<puttek> Läser på kartongen... :p
<dodel> puttek: Om jag kunde skaffa en tidsmaskin så
<puttek> :)
<delhage> lspci
<puttek> Finns det något kommando så man får fram all hårdvaruinformation?
<Philip5> gorgo: bara i vmware
<gorgo> Philip5: funkade det bra?
<delhage> lshw
<Philip5> jodå fast jag har inte kört mycket
<gorgo> Philip5: ok :)
<puttek> delhage: fint
<gorgo> funderar på göra en riktig ominstallation denna gången
<gorgo> istället för bara update
<Philip5> jag gör alltid ominstallation vid nya releaser
<gorgo> Philip5: ja man borde göra det, har inte gjort det på några år nu
<gorgo> funkat rätt bra hittilss bara lite man fått fixa till efteråt
<Philip5> passa på att rensa ur samtidigt
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/57cbt90x/Blender_062.png
<Philip5> :P
<kosmick> finns anim8or för linux?
<gorgo> ja det kan behövas
<dodel> lspci fick man inte reda på vilket kort man har :P
<gorgo> Philip5: ser nice ut
<dodel> nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro NVS]
<realubot> psyt7: Ah, till TC eller TL.
<realubot> psyt7: Kom ihåg det.
<realubot> Philip5: TL eller TC.
<realubot> psyt7: Sorry, felpost.
<bittin_> nån oldschool mac person som har tips på vad man borde ha på en Mac SE/30 ?
<puttek> Går det köra operativsystem på en extern disk och endast använda sig utav denna disk?
<Markslap> puttek: Absolut.
<Markslap> puttek: Det är inga problem sålänge datorn klarar av att boota från USB.
<Philip5> realubot: umm
<gorgo> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<gorgo> det var gott
<puttek> Markslap: Jaså? Det trodde jag inte. Då kanske jag kan köra min externa tills jag får en intern, det börjar bli jobbigt med denna disk jag har nu. Går det ta reda på om datorn kan boota från USB?
<Markslap> puttek: Kolla i BIOS bara.
<Markslap> (Tryck på F2 upprepande gånger när du startar datorn)
<Markslap> Eller ja, det brukar vara F2, kan även vara Delete-knappen dock.
<puttek> Markslap:  Smart du är. Det finns med som boot-alternativ där?
<puttek> Tänkte jag inte ens på...
<Markslap> puttek: Det ska det göra. :)
<puttek> Det är F2 för min del. Jag tittar direkt.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Do it.
<realubot> Philip5: Take it!
<klister> Kan man f;rminska en partition i ubuntu? f;rs;kte med gparted men den bara st[r och tuggar och enligt forumen kunde det ta 60h+ med gparted.. f;rs;kte 'ven med ubuntu installern men den kastade errors p[ mig..
<Markslap> puttek: Hur går det?
<puttek> Markslap: Det verkar som det ska fungera. Det fanns, usb fdd, usb hdd, usb key, usb cd/dvd rom som bootalternativ
<Markslap> Perfa
<Markslap> :)
<puttek> Det är som en födelsedag just nu.
<Markslap> :D
<puttek> Slippa den här jävla disken vore underbart.
<puttek> Tack för denna härliga information! :)
<Markslap> Inga problem. :)
<Markslap> Halka inte bara.
<Markslap> Det kan vara jobbigt.
<puttek> Jag halkar aldrig
<Markslap> Vad bra. :)
<puttek> Nytt problem dock.
<puttek> Den externa disken är sambons. Hon kanske blir tokig. :p
<haffe> Det kan vi inte hjälpa dig med.
<Markslap> Jodå.
<puttek> haffe: det är okej
<Markslap> Jag har lite bågfilar över.
<puttek> Haha
<Markslap> Och svarta sopsäckar.
<Markslap> :)
<puttek> Går det stänga av den interna disken i bios? Eller bör man ta bort den?
<Markslap> Det är bara att boota från USB så behöver du inte bry dig om den
<Markslap> :)
<puttek> Den kan inte bidra med problem efter då?
<Markslap> Det ska den inte göra.
<realubot> puttek: Om du ändrar prioriteringsordning för boot så bootar BIOS USB-disken först.
<puttek> 2000 sektorer som är trasiga, något borde kunna hända tänkte jag.
<realubot> puttek: Sätt USB-disken som nr 1 och riktiga hdd som nr 2.
<Markslap> Oj
<puttek> Precis.
<puttek> :)
<Markslap> Den ska inte göra något som så.
<puttek> Men då skiter jag i den då, slipper jag skruva loss datorn
<Markslap> För har man USB-disken som första bootprio så ska den ignorera interna.
<Markslap> :)
<puttek> Härligt!
<realubot> puttek: Ev. går det att disable interna hdd i BIOS. Då kommer det inte gå att använda den interna öht.
<dodel> Vad är det för skillnad mellan Cython och Python? Någon ormtjusare här?
<realubot> Cython?
<puttek> realubot: Okej, bra att veta, fall den mot alla odds gör något konstigt. (som inte ska kunna hända)
<realubot> Cython is a language that makes writing C extensions for the Python language as easy as Python itself. Cython is based on the well-known Pyrex, but supports more cutting edge functionality and optimizations.
<realubot> http://cython.org/
<realubot> The Cython language is very close to the Python language, but Cython additionally supports calling C functions and declaring C types on variables and class attributes. This allows the compiler to generate very efficient C code from Cython code.
<dodel> SÃ¥ den omvandlar python kod till C kod?
<realubot> Cython compiles to C or C++ code rather than Python, and the result is used as a Python Extension Module or as a stand-alone application embedding the CPython runtime.
<klister> lite som hiphop for php? fast for phyton
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cython
<dodel> Så då är cython bättre än python. ok
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört talas om Cython.
<haffe> "Is Cython a Python implementation?
<haffe> Not officially, no. However, it compiles quite a lot of normal Python code, which gets it pretty close to a real Python implementation. In any case, it is an official goal for Cython 1.0 to compile regular Python code and run (most of) the normal Python test suite - obviously faster than CPython. ;-) "
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet inte om det är bättre.
<Philip5> maxjezy & dagon_ material settings för lux i senaste blender :D   http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/s1dz6r7l/Blenderhomeuserscenesluxstudio.blend.png
<dodel> Hur kan man kolla hur ett snabbt språk är? Någon list typ
<dodel> vart*
<puttek> Markslap: Dags att testa. Tack för hjälpen!
<puttek> Detsamma gäller realubot
<Markslap> puttek: Lycka till. :)
<puttek> Kan behövas. Tack!
<Philip5> dodel: beror på hur bra algoritmer du kan skriva
<dodel> vad är det?
<dodel> är det 10101011010?
<Philip5> dodel: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algoritm
<Philip5> sedan finns det väl vissa som är rent generellt snabbare än andra
<gorgo> slurp, slurp
<dodel> ååå vad lång tid det tar att komplimera kärnan :P
<haffe> :)
<cahoot> valt för många moduler?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej, har nog ingen sån fil
<maxjezy> det sker lite titt som tätt på alla mina projekt verkar det som
<maxjezy> ingen aning om vad som är bidragande faktorn
<dodel> cahoot: vet inte. Jag har bara gjort en config som en liten grund, sen har jag bara kört make.
<puttek> Gick inte riktigt som planerat. :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: mä... då får du väl fixa en sådan då ;)
<klister> SÅ, nu sitter jag på en fräsh ubuntu-installation. Har ni några nybörjartips? :)
<Philip5> klister: ja, att kavla upp ärmarna och börja undersöka :)
<klister> hehe, okej :)
<Philip5> klister: kan också vara värt att installera restricted packages så man kan använda den fullt ut :)
<klister> hur gör man det?
<Philip5> öppna software mangern i meny och sök på ubuntu restricted
<klister> Ah, i see.
<Philip5> antar du vill ha stöd för mp3, flash och lite annat sån
<klister> Mja, det är ju bra o ha.
<maxjezy> mp3 känns ju lite 90-tal
<maxjezy> lyssnar någon på mp3 idag?
<klister> ja, är nog det mest använda, eller?
<Philip5> sedan kan du ju kolla om du har några restricted hardware drivers som du kanske vill köra med
<Philip5> jag brukar lyssna på mp3or även idag
<klister> är det drivrutinsikonen i hörnet?
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns en sådan i hörnet för jag kör inte gnome som du
<klister> Kör du det som kommer i nästa verison? borde jag uppgradera mig direkt?
<maxjezy> klister, han kör KDE
<maxjezy> den enda i linuxvärlden som faktiskt gör det
<klister> okej >.<
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> knappast den enda men annars rätt
<maxjezy> nej ja skämtade bara
<maxjezy> de är 13 till som gör det förutom Philip5
<klister> och dom är alla utvecklare och betatestare
<maxjezy> precis
<klister> :D
<maxjezy> en legend säger att de är zombies också
<Philip5> tsss
<maxjezy> men de är inte bekräftat
<maxjezy> de som kör KDE är de som skar sig i armarna och hade rosa hår i skolan
<maxjezy> allt för att synas och verka märkvärdiga
<klister> hahaha
<maxjezy> näe, nu ger jag mig..
<klister> dom kör väll windows XP eller osx?
<maxjezy> har varit nog taskig
<Philip5> klister: mitt ser ut typ så här: http://kde.org/announcements/4.6/
<klister> hmm
<klister> ser okej ut antar jag
<klister> lite som windows fast med andra ikoner
<Philip5> klister: lite mer om hur det ser ut: http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<klister> ser ju mer stilrent ut
<Philip5> ja jag gillar det
<klister> men jag håller mig till gnåm
<Philip5> men gnome är standard i ubuntu och kde i kubuntu :)
<Philip5> jag kör kubuntu :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du inte ladda upp en bild på ditt skrivbord
<maxjezy> vill se hur du har det där hemma vid datorn
<klister> är det sant att alla med linux har bakgrundsbilder på lättklädda tjejer?
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/7cey6yed/Desktop1_061.png
<klister> har fått den uppfattningen
<klister> Vad är det där för irc-klient?
<maxjezy> klister, i wish
<maxjezy> min flickvän skulle bli för sur
<klister> ta en bild på henne :)
<maxjezy> så jag har mina lättklädda tjejer i en mapp
<maxjezy> som jag krypterat
<maxjezy> och kodat lås på
<Philip5> klister: nej itne alla som har linux utan bara alla som har gnome har det ;P
<maxjezy> klister, jag har galet många bilder på henne
<klister> Mäh ;O
<klister> dela med dig
<maxjezy> hon är sån där som står och fotar sig själv och lägger som bakgrundsbild på min dator
<Philip5> maxjezy: så där ser mitt ut.... tog det i förrgår eller så och la upp
<maxjezy> så får jag inte byta
<klister> men vad är det där för irc-klient? :O
<maxjezy> Philip5, det är ju ditt datorskrivbord
<Philip5> irc-klienten på min screen?
<maxjezy> vill se ditt IRL skrivbord
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> det är inte så kul att se
<klister> Bara jag som kör en riktig IRC-kleint här? :(
<puttek> Jag kör xchat, det är väl en "riktig" klient?
<klister> Räknas inte ;O
<klister> irssi hela vägen
<Philip5> och jag kör konversation
<maxjezy> irssi är bara för de som inte fått hår på benen
<klister> Nä
<Philip5> haha
<klister> kommer inte på nått bra motargument
<puttek> Nehe, då kör jag ingen riktig då
<Philip5> maxjezy är på gott humör inatt
<klister> men ändå. bara nej
<maxjezy> Philip5, jaa :)
<maxjezy> xchat är som en irssi fast med möjligheter
<puttek> Då har jag valt rätt, skönt att höra.
<arand> påvasätt?
<klister> xchat är som irssi fast med ett äckligt GUI, massa krims-krams, och disconnects.
<klister> yuk
<realubot> Nu har jag varit duktig och hjälpt folk i forumet. Får jag kaffe då?
<amelia> klister: är nog en hel del andra här som kör irssi ska du se.
<Zeadar> jag undar vad det r för fel på kvirc.. :(
<maxjezy> de som inte gillar gui borde köra msdos
<klister> irssi är ju framtidens irc-klient. det står på deras hemsida herp derp :E
<maxjezy> amelia, sluta cpct:a
<maxjezy> min dator klarar inte såna processer
<realubot> klister: Installera Gnome-Do. Det är ett smidigt program för att snabbstarta andra program. Du installerar det med kommandot: sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<klister> okay
<klister> Unable to lock administration dir.. åt helvette med sudo skiten nu sätter jag rootpass >.<
<amelia> maxjezy: nehe
<maxjezy> när framtidens peka med fingrarna i luften operativsystem som är helt i 4D kommer så kommer ni sitta med terminalen och ha ångest över att ni fastnade i 80 talet
<realubot> klister: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XBSW9q4b4M
<klister> oh det kanske var för att jag gör uppgraderingar
<klister> makes perfect sense
<maxjezy> något jag funderat på är varför inte vi alla läser med punktskrift
<virtuald> maxjezy: ooh, ett os med integrerade tesserakter :D
<maxjezy> på så vis kan man läsa även när mörkret faller
<realubot> Så det det ut. Du får ändra i Gnome Dos inställningar så att det startar med Ubuntu också och gärna i tyst läge. Du får upp Gnome Dos fönster genom att trycka Windows-tangenten och Mellanslag samtidigt.
<maxjezy> och slippa slösa ögonkraft på sån skit som literatur
<virtuald> eller vad det nu heter på svenska
<realubot> klister:
<klister> aa
<maxjezy> virtuald, det låter sexigt ju
<virtuald> ja
<klister> Försöker starta firefox nu men massa uppdateringar och sånt segar ner allting så nu jävlar är det låst
<maxjezy> klister, testa lynx
<maxjezy> mindre gui
<klister> Föredrar links
<Zeadar> vilket gui? -.-
<realubot> klister: Ja, du får vänta till uppdateringen är färdig.
<klister> nu är det klart
<klister> tar o rebootar
<amelia> jaha, och medan vi andra gör något vettigt så kommer ni sitta och tjafa om hurvida xchat, 4D peka i molnet operativsystem eller irssi är skiten och ha ångest över att ni fastnade i ett klart 90-talsinspirerat flamewar.
<maxjezy> klister, wb!
<maxjezy> amelia, sen möts vi i en sista strid i mordor
<maxjezy> och kastar sista live-skivan i en vulkan
<maxjezy> och alla går över till OSX
<maxjezy> slutet godt, allting flodt.
<amelia> maxjezy: eller så bara dör vi allihop och inser att livet är för kort för flamewars..
<realubot> klister: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> klister: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<realubot> klister: sudo apt-get install vlc
<maxjezy> happy new day!
<realubot> x_link: Come on! Dansa för oss!
<bittin_> http://zaxon.eu/ultra1.jpg me wants
<klister> såja ombootad och klar
<klister> gott nytt dygn
<realubot> klister: 23:59 < realubot> klister: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> 23:59 < realubot> klister: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<klister> såg det, kör ju irssi :D
<realubot> klister: sudo apt-get install vlc
<realubot> klister: sudo apt-get purge empathy && sudo apt-get install pidgin
<realubot> För att byta ut Empathy mot Pidgin...
<klister> i see
<realubot> klister: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<klister> ja chrome, nice
<realubot> klister: För att installera Chromium från deras PPA.
<klister> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<klister> 00:02 < klister> ja chrome, nice
<klister> 00:02 < realubot> klister: För att installera Chromium från deras PPA.
<klister> fuck
<klister> så kan det gå :|
<klister> klantade till det lite
<klister> vill jag verkligen ha VLC?
<klister> hört att det ska vara bättre att ta codecs på rätt sätt och köra nån annan spelare, iaf i windows. vet inte alls här.
<spacebug-> mplayer
<puttek> mplayer > vlc
<klister> ok
<klister> kör på den
<maxjezy> själv tycker jag vlc är bättre
<klister> klart
<klister> nu är allt det där fixat.. får ta o ändra lite teman och så nu
<realubot> klister: Kör du 10.10?
<Zeadar> någon som känner till en bra vim guide för absoluta nybörjare? :>
<puttek> Välkommen till en bra värld.
<realubot> klister: http://sworiginal.deviantart.com/art/Chromium-Radiance-10-10-179809499
<realubot> klister: http://sworiginal.deviantart.com/art/Chromium-Ambiance-10-10-179812565
<puttek> maxjezy: Vad hette mario bros spelet du pratade gott om?
<maxjezy> puttek, supermario bros. crossover
<maxjezy> finns i google apps
<maxjezy> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/eeecbbkpegiknjlkklkajceokkdgipbm
<maxjezy> där är en länk iaf
<realubot> puttek: http://www.secretmaryo.org/
<realubot> Det?
<klister> wtf
<realubot> Aha.
<klister> kunde inte klicka på min terminal nyss, den vägrade få fokus liksom
<puttek> realubot: Vet inte, aldrig testat det. Jag vet bara att maxjezy pratade om ett mario spel för länge sedan.
<klister> kunde inte öppna applications places eller system
<klister> bara försvann
<klister> skitkonstigt
<klister> satte datorn i sleep och tog tillbaka den så funkar allt som vanligt
<realubot> klister: Har du aktiverat proprietär drivrutin till ditt grafikkort? Det där lät lite som en grafikbugg?
<puttek> Är det inte konstigt så är det något fel.
<klister> ska kolla på drivrutiner..
<realubot> puttek: Ok. Det var inte samma ju. Jag har inte testat något av spelen.
<maxjezy> ja
<realubot> klister: System -> Administration -> HÃ¥rdvarudrivrutiner
<maxjezy> secretmaryo är fett
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install smc
<maxjezy> för att installera det
<klister> realubot: thx
<puttek> Det kanske är det jag tänker på, något med smc vill jag minnas
<klister> bastet är världens bästa spel, finns i repositorerna.
<realubot> klister: Du snackade om codecs. Det ingår codecs i ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<klister> (stavning)
<klister> realubot: oki, soft!
<klister> nu aktiverar jag nån nvidia drivare
<puttek> Nej, fan, nu lurade du mig att installera något i terminalen... datorn dör ju då
<klister> hoppas det fixat det
<realubot> klister: Du vet ju massa om linux/ubuntu. Hur kommer det sig att du inte känner till vlc, chromium m.m.?
<realubot> puttek: Det är ju din kassa hdd.
<klister> Jag känner till en del, har kört massa linux servers
<realubot> puttek: Har du inget persistent USB-minne du kan köra på då?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<klister> och så finns det en ubuntu-laptop i hemmet
<klister> inte min dock
<realubot> klister: Ubuntu laptop är ju samma som Ubuntu dekstop.
<realubot> *desktop
<klister> ah alltså en laptop med ubuntu installerat
<klister> reboot för drivare nu
<realubot> Ja, Ubuntu Desktop på laptop.
<klister> precis, har testat lite där och lärt mig
<klister> är inte särskillt kunnit men har snappat upp en del
<realubot> klister: Det finns Ubuntu Desktop, UBuntu Server och Ubuntu Netbook Edition. Netbook Edition försvinner 11.04 (tror jag).
<maxjezy> puttek, wb!
<maxjezy> dog datorn?
<puttek-> Jo. :)
<maxjezy> har ni sett serien "no ordinary family" ?
<maxjezy> värsta skräpen
<puttek-> Jo
<maxjezy> fattar inte att folk hyllar den
<realubot> puttek-: Du kan ju köra Ubuntu Live som persistent. Då kan du installera program m.m.'
<realubot> I väntan på att din hdd fixas.
<maxjezy> men men, duger att se på
<klister> Så, nu fick jag lite skuggor och sånt också.
 * spacebug- behöver kaffe
<realubot> spacebug-: Drick då. Det gör jag just nu. :D
<klister> maxjezy: den är ju skitbra :D tittar slaviskt varje vecka
<puttek-> Tyckte serien hade potential att vara bra efter första avsnittet. Men det kom in mer och mer folk med krafter så kändes det som en ny heroes serie, typ.
<spacebug-> realubot: på väg att brygga ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Alright!
<maxjezy> puttek-, precis
<amelia> kaffe vore kanske något..
<puttek-> realubot: Jag körde live först, men det var saker som inte gick att göra, minns dock inte vad det var
<maxjezy> såg ni talang idag?
<maxjezy> hairy potter?
<maxjezy> LOL
<realubot> puttek-: Ok. :S
<maxjezy> bäst ever
<puttek-> realubot: Sen installerade jag ubuntu bara för att testa och se om det gick att installera, det gjorde det.
<puttek-> maxjezy: Idag? Talang var igår.
<maxjezy> puttek-, aha
<maxjezy> jag kollade den via nätet
<maxjezy> :)
<puttek-> Haha, då så.
<puttek-> Menar du han som skulle "trolla"?
<amelia> hmm, man kanske skulle jobba lite istället..
<maxjezy> puttek-, japp
<puttek-> Haha
<realubot> puttek-: Jag hade en hdd med skadade sektorer. Det fungerade efter nyinstallation ett tag men efter någon månad så började systemet balla ur. Ofta efter en installation av ett program, uppdatering eller så.
<puttek-> Han var riktigt bra
<maxjezy> puttek-, japp
<amelia> här var det dåligt med intressanta datordiskussioner idag.. :(
<maxjezy> helt galen
<realubot> amelia: Jobbar du nu mitt i natten?
<maxjezy> amelia, japp
<maxjezy> nej tack för mig
<maxjezy> nu ska ja se lite no ordinary skit family
<amelia> realubot: njä, inte per se sådär... men kan ju inte skada om jag inte har något bättre för mig.
<maxjezy> peace love, 42!
<klister> Finns det något man kan göra för att fönster ska täcka halva skärmen om man drar dom åt sidan, fullscreen om man drar dom uppåt etc, som i windows 7.
<klister> ?*
<realubot> amelia: Aha, ok.
<maxjezy> klister, testa compizconfig
<virtuald> woo det är fest! va ska vi göra? jag vet vi tar våra  bilar och kör och tutar genom hela stan mitt i natten hahaha!
<klister> ok
<Philip5> klister: i kde så funkar det precis som du vill att det ska göra direkt från början ;)
<klister> "Precis"? ;)
<virtuald> jävla bönder, varför stannar de inte med sina höns
<maxjezy> akkurat!
<Philip5> preciiiiiis så
<maxjezy> virtuald, de måste sprida inaveln
<klister> virtuald: jag tar illa upp ;/
<maxjezy> brb!
<virtuald> klister: :(
<maxjezy> for real this time
<virtuald> klister: är du hönsbonde?
<klister> Nä men jag bor i Gävle. det är ju typ nästan på landet litegrann.
<virtuald> :D
<klister> :D
<virtuald> ah men det här är kultur
<puttek> realubot: Jag fick förklarat för mig att det var konstigt att den funkade överhuvudtaget. :)
<virtuald> det har ni ju inte så mycket
<klister> hur söker man paket i apt-get?
<amelia> klister: apt-cache search paket
<klister> thx
<puttek> realubot: Det gick inte installera varken windows eller linux, om man startade datorn med skivan. Gick dock installera ubuntu när man körde denna ifrån live-skivan.
<realubot> klister: apt-cache search <paket>
<amelia> klister: hade inte du grejjat massa servrar?
<realubot> klister: Som amelia sa.
<realubot> klister: apt-cache show <paket> om du vill läsa om paketet.
<klister> amelia: grejjat och grejjat. har mest lekt runt, har en kompis som är duktig och hjälper mig med det jag inte kan :|
<klister> men har iaf 3 st igång just nu. som inte gör någon nytta alls :D
<realubot> puttek: Ok. :S
<klister> compizconfig-settings-manager är rätt paket va?
<amelia> klister: vad gör du med dem då?
<realubot> klister: Tror det heter så ja.
<klister> irc och ftp typ :P
<amelia> ok
<klister> en lånar jag ut till en kompis som kör minecraft server på den
<realubot> amelia har också gejjat med servrar.
<realubot> *grejjat
<klister> serverar är roligt
<klister> freenas är också roligt
<amelia> jo, servrar är roligare än desktop iaf.
<puttek> En till minecraft spelare, eller?
<klister> Nja, till och från.
<realubot> Varför är servrar roligare än desktops? :S
<Markslap> Minecraft är skoj.
<klister> Oldskool minecraft-spelare :)
<Markslap> Kör två MC-servrar på servern min. :)
<klister> nice! :)
<klister> jag slutade med min för plugins till bukkit hela tiden ändras och uppgraderas. orkade inte med
<amelia> realubot: jag tycker det, är mer att lära sig och göra, mer utmanning helt enkelt.
<realubot> Minecraft har verkligen blivit populärt men jag vägrar Minecraft lika mycket som jag vägrar Facebook.
<Markslap> En SMP och en peaceful utan djur och monster.
<realubot> amelia: Ok.
<Markslap> klister: Jo, det håller jag med om.
<puttek> Jag har aldrig spelat spelet, men vill dock testa. Har frågat runt och försökt luska ut vad det roliga med spelet är, men inte fått ett riktigt svar.
<Markslap> Men nu har plugin lugnat sig.
<klister> skönt
<Markslap> Och nu är det bara att uppdatera bukkit.
<klister> oh vad nice
<Markslap> Jo. :)
<klister> jobbigt att hålla på och pilla med 15 st plugins varje dag
<Markslap> Jo
<Markslap> Det är lite drygt.
<klister> kom ju verkligen updates varända jävla dag ett tag
<Markslap> Jag kör dock bara 2-3 plugins.
<klister> ok
<Markslap> CraftIRC, GiveIt och någon till.
<puttek> Har en vän som jobbar på företaget. :)
<klister> körde massor för att förhindra griefers och sånt
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Ah
<klister> Möjang?
<Markslap> Mojäng är det la?
<klister> jupp så äre
<realubot> Tjänar ni några pengar på era Minecraft-servrar eller varför håller ni på med MC-servrar?
<Markslap> Jag funderar på att lära mig permissions.
<klister> gör det, det är simpelt
<Markslap> Ska vara gamecrew för Minecraftservrar på Birdie.
<klister> realubot: nä det är bara roligt
<realubot> klister: Ok.
<Markslap> Så tänkte köra lite sånt då.
<klister> man får bara ha typ 3 servers på samma ip eller så, så det blir lite svårt o tjäna pengar på det
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Just nu kör vi på en savefile som vi har kört på sen augusti.
<Markslap> Alpha :D
<klister> nice :D
<Markslap> Har hängt med sen vanilla server, hmod och nu bukkit.
<klister> fan vad nice :)
<Markslap> Jao :)
<Markslap> Det är smutt.
<Markslap> Vi har byggt sjukt mycket.
<Markslap> Nu ska jag ge mig på att roota min Desire.
<klister> har du också en desire? :O
<klister> jag har funderat på att roota min länge men inte orkat ge mig på det.
<Markslap> Jo
<Markslap> Samma här
<Markslap> Har haft Desires sen maj förra året.
<klister> kan man göra något kul om den är rootad då? är det värt det?
<Markslap> Tappade bort min förra och köpte en till likadan i juni.
<klister> jag har haft sen typ juni, ser ut som ny fortfarande
<klister> kvalitetstelefon
<Markslap> Samma här. ^^
<Markslap> Japp
<Markslap> www.cyanogenmod.com
<Markslap> Jag tänkte flasha också.
<Markslap> Så att jag får en equalizer.
<Markslap> Verkade riktigt smutt.
<klister> snygg header, bara den gör mig jävligt sugen
<Markslap> Jo. :D
<klister> får man hälsa på på mc-servern? :)
<Markslap> Sålänge du inte förstör något, så, ja. :)
<Markslap> Jag kan visa runt lite.
<klister> no worries
<klister> ska bara försöka starta det :$
<Markslap> :D
<puttek> Vad kostar spelet?
<Markslap> 150kr tror jag.
<klister> 15$
<Markslap> Inte 15 €?
<puttek> Kan iofs titta själv. Det är genom steam va?
<Markslap> Steam?
<Markslap> Verkligen inte.
<puttek> haha
<Markslap> Fristående spel.
<puttek> vart fick jag det ifrån?
<Markslap> Vet vet jag inte. :P
<Markslap> Hur gick det med USB-disken?
<puttek> Det gick inte.
<Markslap> Ajdå
<puttek> Tänkte installera windows på den och det funkade inte.
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Windows kan vara lite kinkig.
<Markslap> Ubuntu ska nog gå.
<puttek> Är spelet fortfarande i beta stadie?
<Markslap> Det blev beta i december.
<Markslap> Beta 1.4 kom ut för någon dag sen.
<Markslap> Jag köpte spelet när det var Alpha.
<puttek> Okej. 5€ rabatt om man köper det under beta
<klister> och 10€ om man var ännu snabbare som oss :D
<puttek> Typiskt...
<puttek> Dags att knyta sig, god afton!
<amelia> argh vad det är jobbigt att en server i openvz som inte stödjer selinux, nu vet jag ju inte ens var jag ska börja felsöka saker som är trasiga. :(
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 27/4 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-03
<realubot> Sover ni?
<virtuald> ja. med din pappa.
<realubot> virtuald: Naj, så säger man inte virtuald.
<realubot> virtuald: Aja baja.
<virtuald> :)
<realubot> Terminator is the shit.
<arand> Heh, jag slutade med terminator när jag kom på att man kunde stänga av menuliste i gnome-terminal också :3
<arand> s/menuliste/menylisten/
<virtuald> :)
<realubot> arand: Äh, fördelen är ju att det går att ha terminaler i tiling.
<virtuald> kan man få blinkande text i terminator (eller gnome-terminal?)
<arand> Det har man ju screen till ;)
<realubot> Jaha, jag använder inte screen.
<realubot> Det är dåligt med brudar här ikväll.
<virtuald> realubot: det är för att du glömde köpa chips
<realubot> virtuald: Jag köpte ju chips idag. Jag har tom kvar chips i påsen ju.
<realubot> Var är brudarna?
<klister> the following plugins has crashed: shockwave flash
<klister> i chromeium, kan nån hjälpa?
<klister> Blir så varje gång jag laddar nått med flash öt
<virtuald> realubot: har ni fest eller?
<realubot> virtuald: Det var länge sen man såg den reklamen. Den kördes ju hur mycket som helst förr.
<realubot> klister: Mhm, jag har också råkat ut för det lite då och då i Chromium.
<realubot> klister: Kör med Firefox annars då. Där har inte Flash kraschat för mig iaf.
<realubot> klister: Du kan installera Firefox 4 från mozillas PPA.
<klister> men firefox är.. nä.. jag vill ha kråm :(
<realubot> klister: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> Om du vill ha Fx4.
<klister> ah men jag vill ha kråm :(
<realubot> klister: Det finns ett sätt att använda Fx flash i Chromium...
<klister> okej
<realubot> klister: chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<realubot> Nej, det kör du sist.
<realubot> klister: sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<x_link> realubot: add-apt-repository?
<realubot> x_link: What?
<realubot> klister: Det kommandot ska göra så att du kör med samma Flash i Chromium som i Fx.
<klister> hm okej
<klister> testar då
<realubot> klister: Du måste starta Chromium med: chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<x_link> realubot: Kommandot du skrev.
<realubot> x_link: Ja, vad är det med det? Det är ju ett kommando för att adda PPA:n?
<realubot> x_link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/add-apt-repository
<realubot> x_link: Har du något emot det?
<realubot> :)
<klister> blev ju lika med det.. kör firefox tills vidare och tar tag i det när jag är lite piggare ;)
<realubot> klister: Testade du Fx Flash då? Fungerade det inte?
<klister> skrev dom kommandona
<klister> kopierade nånting sen startade chromeium med plugins
<klister> ingen skillnad
<realubot> Nehe. :S
<klister> :/
<realubot> klister: Du fick inget felmeddelande då i Terminalen när du körde sudo cp... ?
<klister> nope
<klister> ingen output alls
<realubot> Ok. Jag vet inte varför det inte fungerar. :S Tipset finns lite överallt i bloggar, forum etc. Jag har inte en susning om varför det inte fungerar.
<klister> får titta mer på det imorn när jag inte är så trött
<klister> löser sig nog
<klister> det gör det alltid :)
<realubot> klister: Jo. I västa fall får du köra med Chrome då. :S
<realubot> Istället för Chromium.
<klister> det kan jag leva med
<realubot> klister: Prova Chrome då men räkna med att Google spionerar på dig.
<realubot> klister: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?brand=GGRY&installdataindex=search-experiment
<realubot> Tjo vad det var livat i holken i lördags.
<spacebug-> söndags för att va helt korrekt
<klister> realubot: äh, "spionerar", jag litar på google :) dom är snälla.
<spacebug-> ju mer teknik vi använder desto mer icke-anonyma blir vi
<spacebug-> 'enemy of the state' heter filmen va? Alltså det är ju lite så
<realubot> Ja.
<spacebug-> det syns när och var du använder kort. Om du anväder kort för att åka typ SL-kort. Om du betalar med kort i taxi
<realubot> Ja, exakt.
<dagon_> god morgon
<spacebug-> morrn dagon_
<realubot> dagon_: God övervakning snarare...
<dagon_> jaså
<Populus> Tjena!
<dagon_> hej
<spacebug-> hej!
<realubot> Populus: Hallå Populus.
<Populus> Jag sitter på en ganska gammal Compaq 6715s och har senaste Ubuntu. Men jag fick höra av någon Linuxare på en annan irc-kanal för ett par veckor sedan att de inte längre stödjer den här datorn (han sa något om kernel). Hur tar jag reda på vilken den senaste Ubuntu disten som stödjer min dator?
<spacebug-> kör du ubuntu på den nu?
<Populus> Yes
<arand> Vilken version? Hardy?
<arand> (8.04)
<Populus> You are using Ubuntu 10.10
<Populus>                 - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010 and supported until April 2012.
<Populus> 	
<spacebug-> det är senaste.. och funkar det nu så..funkar det ju
<Populus> Jag kan inte spela några spel. (=
<Populus> Alla drivrutiner stöds inte
<arand> Populus: Vad ger dig "uname -a" i terminalen
<Populus> Linux anonymous-HP-Compaq-6715s-KE068ET-AK8 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<arand> Ingen mysko arch heller...
<arand> Så det ska finnas något som stödjer grafiken alltså? Har det funkar förut?
<spacebug-> jag har svårt att tro att de skulle plocka bort stöd för hårdvara med tiden, snarare lägga in mer ny
<Populus> Det fungerar i Windows, men inte i Ubuntu (=
<realubot> Var det den här artikeln som OrangeCat snackade om igår: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.376136/16-000-volt-genom-kroppen-nu-igen
<realubot> Populus: Vad är det som inte fungerar? Drivrutiner till grafikkortet?
<realubot> Populus: Vad får du om du kör: lspci | grep "VGA2 i Terminalen?
<realubot> Populus: Vad får du om du kör: lspci | grep "VGA" i Terminalen?
<realubot> Så ska det stå.
<Populus> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<realubot> Populus: Vad är problemet då?
<Populus> Okej, vi skiter i att snubben sa att det var något kernel problem om att den här datorn krävde en äldre version eller whatever. Jag säger som jag sa till honom.
<Populus> Jag försöker starta ett spel, men skärmen blinkar bara till som om den ska starta ett fullscreen program. Sen händer ingenting. Det bara slutar.
<realubot> Händer det här bara med spel? Händer det med mer än ett spel? Är det spel i Wine eller Ubuntu-spel också?
<Populus> Heroes of Newerth. Inte genom Wine.
<realubot> Är det bara det när du ska starta det spelet som problemet inträffar?
<Populus> Nej, Ultima Online funkar.
<Populus> Eller eh, ja*
<Populus> Ursäkta mig, klockan är fyra. (=
<jolaren> Försöker öppna papperskorgen .. står att det finns objekt för 21 gig i
<jolaren> men kan inte se dem
<jolaren> och lykas inte öppna som root
<Populus> Jag spelar bara de 2 programmen.
<jolaren> någon som har koll?
<Populus> spelen*
<realubot> jolaren: Fungerar inte: gksudo nautilus /home/jolaren/.local/share/Trash/files/
<realubot> jolaren: Det fungerar på mitt system Ubuntu 10.10 iaf.
<realubot> Populus: Ok, vad sa någon var fel då? Kärnan och så?
<Populus> Det var ett par veckor sedan. Något om kernel inte längre stödde min dator och att jag antagligen skulle skaffa en äldre version av Ubuntu. Vill dock veta vilken version jag ska skaffa nu.
<realubot> Populus: Har du någon info i logg-filen i ~/.Heroes\ of\ Newerth/game/ ?
<Populus> Ska bara försöka hitta mappen
<Populus> Vad heter logg-filen?
<realubot> console.log kanske?
<realubot> Jag vet inte...
<Populus> Finns ingen logg fil så vitt jag kan se.
<realubot> Ok...
<realubot> Populus: Sök efter loggfilen med kommandot: find $HOME -name 'console.log'
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<Populus> Den säger att den ligger i /home/anonymous/.Heroes of Newerth/game/console.log
<Populus> Men jag hittar den inte )=
<realubot> Populus: Får du något om du kör det här:
<realubot> perl -MCatalyst::Runtime -e 'print Catalyst::Runtime->VERSION'
<realubot> Populus: Gör så här med loggfilen:
<realubot> cat /home/anonymous/.Heroes\ of\ Newerth/game/console.log > HoN_logg.txt
<realubot> Därefter ska den ligga i din Hemkatalog under namnet HoN_logg.txt
<Populus> Can't locate Catalyst/Runtime.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .).
<Populus> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted.
<realubot> Oj, strunta i det då.
<realubot> Populus: Vad har du för version av Catalyst?
<Populus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588796/
<Populus> Här är loggfilen
<realubot> Populus: apt-cache show apt-cache search catalyst
<realubot> Oj, så: apt-cache show catalyst
<realubot> Vad är det för version?
<Populus> N: Unable to locate package catalyst
<Populus> E: No packages found
<realubot> Populus: CFileManager klagar ju på invalid file type. Det är det enda felet jag ser i loggfilen.
<realubot> Populus: Testa kommandot: fglrxinfo
<Populus> command not found
<realubot> Populus: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/archive/index.php/t-88906.html
<realubot> Populus: Kör det här då:
<realubot> glxinfo | grep -i "opengl\|direct"; lspci | grep -i vga
<realubot> Eller det här:
<Populus> "you have an intel GPU, these are missing the shaders needed to play the game."
<realubot> glxinfo | grep -i "opengl\|direct"
<Populus> Men det funkar ju i Windows. (=
<realubot> Jo, men vad får du om du kör:
<Populus> direct rendering: Yes
<Populus> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<Populus> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<Populus> OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.9-devel
<Populus> OpenGL extensions:
<realubot> Populus: Det är nog ok.
<realubot> Det ska finnas en fil som heter starup.cfg i din Heroes of Newerth katalog.
<realubot> Den innehåller bl.a. grafikinställningar m.m. Det skadar inte att ta en titt där.
<realubot> Populus: Har du installerar proprietära drivrutiner=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Populus: Kolla under: System -> Admininstration -> HÃ¥rdvarudrivrutiner
<Populus> Kan testa uppdatera igen, var ett bra tag sen jag gjorde det.
<Populus> Japp, har senaste.
<realubot> Testa att starta spelet och när det har kraschat så kör du: dmesg
<realubot> Och postar output i pastebin.
<Populus> Vet inte ens om jag fick med mig allt.
<Populus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588799/
<realubot> Populus: Var fick du det ifrån?
<realubot> 04:36 < Populus> "you have an intel GPU, these are missing the shaders needed to play the game."
<Populus> Från HoN-tråden du skickade.
<realubot> testa då: dmesg | tail -100
<realubot> Det ska finnas en fil som heter starup.cfg i: ~/.Heroes of Newerth/game/
<realubot> Om du öppnar den filen och söker efter: SetSave gl_modesetting
<realubot> Ändra det till: SetSave gl_modesetting "nvctrl,randr11"
<Populus> Hittar inte startup.cfg
<realubot> Och om raden inte finns så lägg till raden istället.
<Populus> Den mappen som ligger i /anonymous heter HoN och inte Heroes of Newerth
<realubot> Populus: find $HOME -name "startup.cfg"
<Populus> /home/anonymous/.Heroes of Newerth/game/startup.cfg
<realubot> Populus: Ok, skriv det här: gedit /home/anonymous/.Heroes\ of\ Newerth/game/startup.cfg
<Populus> Varför ser jag inte .Heroes of Newerth mappen?
<realubot> Glöm inte spara innan du stänger efter att du har ändrat i filen.
<realubot> Populus: Den är dold. Du får upp dolda kataloger om du trycker: Ctrl+H
<Populus> ah!
<realubot> När du har Nautilus (filbläddraren) uppe.
<Populus> SetSave "gl_modesetting" "nvctrl,randr,randr11"
<Populus> Fanns redan.
<realubot> Populus: Alla kataloger som börjar med . är dolda.
<realubot> Populus: Ja, men den ser inte ut som min.
<realubot> randr i mitten ska bort.
<realubot> Jag tror det är randr1.2 och det buggar med vissa ATI-kort enligt HoNs forum.
<Populus> Alright, tog bort randr och sparade. Startade HoN men inget hände.
<realubot> Kör: dmesg | tail -100
<realubot> Och posta i pastebin.
<Populus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588805/
<realubot> posta: console.log också...
<Populus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588806/
<realubot> Populus: Testa det här då: sudo modprobe fbcon
<realubot> Du har ju något knas i dmesg: [   50.931627] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<Populus> Ingenting händer när jag skriver in sudo modprobe fbcon, den frågar om mitt lösenord och efter jag skrivit in det händer ingenting.
<realubot> Du har ju ATI X1200:
<realubot> "I get this error mesage with Ubuntu 10.10 running ATI X1250 but only sometimes and after I resume from suspend. Most of the time suspend / wake works well."
<realubot> Så står det i en buggrapport.
<realubot> Populus: Ok, spelet går inte att starta eller?
<Populus> Nope.
<realubot> Hm, jag vet ärligt inte vad som är fel.
<realubot> Populus: Du får komma tillbaka när folk har vaknat och be om hjälp. :S
<Populus> Alright, tack för att du försökte iaf! (= Vänligt av dig.
<realubot> Populus: Jag tror HoN har en IRC-kanal också: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=97215
<realubot> Populus: Du kan ju ändra tillbaka raden i starup.cfg så vi inte har sabbat något. :S
<realubot> Populus: Jag har inga fler råd tyvärr. :(
<Populus> Fixat, tack (=
<KaptenRodSkagg> godmorgon allihopa
<cHarNe2_> KaptenRodSkagg: güten morgens
<KaptenRodSkagg> oj är vi internationella idag? ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> hård kväll/natt?
<cHarNe2_> KaptenRodSkagg: nja, rätt lugnt hemma vid 03 uppe vid 09
<KaptenRodSkagg> som det skall vara.. :-) själv har jag jobbar i ett par timmar annars.. :-)
<cHarNe2_> sitter och kodar lite ruby, blir nice som fan
<KaptenRodSkagg> ja det skulle du gjort inatt...   och när du sedan kollat det idag så hade du funderat på hur f*n du tänkte.. ;-)
<cHarNe2_> brukar inte blir bra d
<N1ghtCrawler> Morrs, vad sfv checkar man med nu för tiden? cfv gnäller om att phyton funktionerna är deprecated och cksfv finns inte med i pakethanteraren.
<N1ghtCrawler> hade vart fränt att hitta nån information på google som inte är från 2006
<cfc_pawpad> Good Eftermidag alla här inne
<cfc_pawpad> jo undrar fall det finns en Recomenderad Brännings hastighet för att bränna ubuntu
<dodel> hej, om jag har en mapp som har massa filer i och några kataloger som har massa filer i. Hur beskriver jag dom med ls? Jag vill se typ alla filer
<arand> dodel: ls -R
<arand> Läs hjälpen ;)
<arand> Annars är programmet "tree" trevligt om man kan kosta på sig att installera det.
<dodel> hur stänger man av X och hur startar man X?
<dodel> ska köra dosboz
<dodel> x
<dodel> sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm stop eller start?
<arand> sudo service lxdm stop  om det är lxdm som körst
<arand> Aw crap
 * realubot knuffar undan vakten och kliver in i kanalen.
<puttek> Du kan inte vara speciellt omtyckt hos den där vakten, realubot
<arand> puttek: Well, vakten är imaginär, vardagssaker är lite komplicerated för realubot förstår du.
<puttek> arand: Misstänkte detta. :p
<gurra72> Morrn morrn :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Jaså du.
<dagon_> god morgon
<realubot> Varför finns alla notes kvar i Tomboy när jag har raderat filerna i .local/share/tomboy/*.note
<realubot> Ligger dom kvar i någon cache eller varför försvinner inte anteckningarna när jag raderar alla note-filer i tomboy-katalogen? :S
<cahoot> kan man inte tvinga en 'nedskrvining' med sync och radera; kolla igen?
<realubot> Det verkar som om anteckningarna försvinner men att det tar ett tag efter att filerna är raderade... Förklaring? :S
<madbear> tmp realubot
<maxjezy> morning
<realubot> madbear: Jag hittar inget som hänger ihop med Tomboy i tmp och nu går det inte att återskapa felet för Tomboy rensar bort note-filerna direkt nu. Det går inte att felsöka längre...
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det här är... Innan så envisades Tomboy-anteckningarna att finnas kvar efter att jag raderat filerna i .local/share/tomboy men nu försvinner anteckningarna i Tomboy lika for som note-filerna raderas. Häpp!
<realubot> Skumt.
<realubot> Det är inte mitt problem egentligen. Jag skrev ett skript åt en snubbe i forumet. Någon annan får ta vid och hjälpa till om skriptet inte duger...
<spacebug-> mmm kaffe.. gott
<realubot> spacebug-: Samma här. :)
<madbear> samma här !
<realubot> :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<gurra72> Mitt kaffe tog nyss slut :(
<amelia> mitt var slut imorse, sen hittade jag ett paket i skafferiet. tur man är förutseende. :)
<dodel> hej, kan jag använda en gammal config för en ny kärna?
<dodel> Jag håller på att komplimera en kärna, jag har tagit ubunus config, fast jag har bara ändrat en sak. Göra om CPU till MMX-family.
<madbear> hej ja
<dodel> okej, kanske fritt fram då :)
<dodel> WARNING: Absolute relocations present
<dodel> Offset     Info     Type     Sym.Value Sym.Name
<dodel> c0107c40 00d28d01   R_386_32 c07e9a40  jiffies
<dodel>  
<dodel> Jag fick sånt när jag komplimerade
<cahoot> bara warning - inget error?
<dodel> cahoot: är inte klar. Jag gör om allt igen. Hade ändå nyss börjat
<dodel> 2.6.38.2 kärnan med 2.6.35.22 config
<cahoot> oj det är inte givet att det fungerar
<dodel> cahoot: vad menar du?
<cahoot> hur gör du egentligen, make menuconfig osv?
<dodel> make menucofig. Ställer in det jag vill ha t.ex. CPU och liknande
<dodel> sen make
<cahoot> fick du en radda frågor om diverse nya optioner?
<spacebug-> i menuconfig kan du ladda din äldre config. Då bör den ta alla inställningar den känner igen. Sen ändrar du bara det du vill ändra. (istället för att ställa in ALLT själv om du va rätt nöjd med inställningarna från gamla configen)
<dodel> ja
<dodel> jag ska ju ha linux på en annan dator så jag ändrar till MMX-family i menuconfig
<cahoot> har inte ubuntu ngn .38 kärna?
<dodel> sen är det väll inte så mycket mer man ska göra?
<dodel> cahoot: inte min :P
<spacebug-> chees: 11.04 beta1 har det tror jag
<dodel> Jag kan väll 11.04, tror jag
<chees> vadå?
<spacebug-> cahoot*
<cahoot> då borde du kunna ta ner en .config för 38 och bara ändra det du vill
<spacebug-> sorry ;)
<dodel> men jag har inte 38
<cahoot> ok lycka till
<dodel> nu kommer jag till när make frågar om vad jag vill Y or N or ?. Finns det inget default för det?
<dodel> Ni vet när den först frågar om 1 till 5 options. Jag valde 1 som var GZIP. Men nu frågar dom om värste mycket saker och jag orkar inte svara på alla.
<dodel> Memory Resource Controller Swap Extension enabled by default (CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP_ENABLED) [Y/n/?]
<dodel> typ sånna frågor är det
<cahoot> tyvärr är det svårt att komma ifrån en massa frågor när man konfar en kernel (åtm första varvet)
<cahoot> sen får man i allmänhet tillfälle att återkomma i ärendet ett par gånger innan man har en fungerande kernel
<cahoot> (ssk om man kompilerar för ett annat system)
<dodel> jag gör så här. När det är [Y/n/?] så skriver jag y. När det är [y/N/?] så skriver jag N :D
<madbear> nä stora bokstav är default
<cahoot> versalen är 'default' enter räcker nog
<madbear> så då kan du bara trycka enter
<dodel> madbear: :D
<madbear> cahoot: varför pratar vi svengelska
<madbear> vad heter det på svenska .. default
<madbear> TYDA.se
<cahoot> förval?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> standard enligt tyda ju
<cahoot> sänd för enter då?
<madbear> hehe ja
<madbear> eller komma in i ? :D
<madbear> nej men retur heter den väl på svensk
<cahoot> du menar vagnretur?
<Nafallo> omnomnom
<madbear> tänk om man kunde göra klart labbfan då
<dodel> brb ska spela Warcraft 2
<coobra> arrrg
<coobra> :D
<coobra> o/
<spacebug-> varför?
<coobra> varför inte  :D
<spacebug-> hehe onödigt att va. Tar bara energi ;)
<spacebug-> lyssna på lite backstreet boys så blir du glad igen
<virtuald> och om det inte hjälper?
<madbear> då får man lyssna på boyzone
<spacebug-> virtuald: godis ;)
<virtuald> okej
<vacum> jockelin
<vacum> tjock
<bittin_> tänkte tagga en dålig schlagerskiva o slanga upp på TPB, men har tappat bort cdfodralet i bakfyllan
<dodel> Jag har converterat en BIN fil till iso, men det går inte mounta iso filen. bchunk MM7-disc1of2.bin MM7-disc1of2.cue MM7-1.iso. Det blev en iso som heter MM7-1.iso01.iso
<dodel> sudo mount -o loop mm7-1.iso01.iso /media/cdrom1
<dodel> mount: du måste ange filsystemstypen
<dagon_> dodel: installera acetoneiso och slipp allt klödd :>
<dodel> okok :)
<dodel> ibland så fungerar inte spel i wine :P Might and magic 7 t.ex.
<bittin_> aftonbladet veriferar det är en kille: http://www.aftonbladet.se/wendela/ledig/article4319046.ab
<larsemil> ?
<realubot> Kolla in omgubuntu nu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<realubot> "Sorry, we're under heavy load from a DDoS attack right now."
<realubot> Är det MS som försöker sänka OMG Ubuntu?
<KaptenRodSkagg> skulle inte förvåna mig ett dug. MS är avundsjuka på opensource markanden.. :-)
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> är ju redan 3:e nu
<madbear> nej men MS försöker ju sänka google enligt aftonblat...
<spacebug-> kan ingen sänka aftonbladet? :/
<madbear> aftonbladet är ju bra
<spacebug-> ..på att ta fram meningslös info ja ;)
<dagon_> att läsa aftonbladet i hopp om att läsa nyheter är som att åka till Libyen med en påse Gott & Blandat och be Khadaffi att ge upp
<spacebug-> haha
<bittin_> ingen här som har koll på nån bra speedcore?
<madbear> dagon_: spacebug- vad ska man läsa då?
<spacebug-> jag vet inte. SR/SVT om man vill ha oberoende nyheter
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> för inrikes nyheter läser jag friatider.se
<dagon_> sen brukar jag läsa lite på jp.dk
<dagon_> times och sånt går också
<dagon_> vill jag skratta läser jag aftonlögnen
<bittin_> jag hör bara nyheter från vänner och twitter ibland kollar jag slashdot
<bittin_> och min facebook feed
<spacebug-> tillit är ok oxå
<spacebug-> jag skummar mest snabbt igenom nyheter.. mest ljug / ointressanta saker / och negativitet
<dagon_> truedat
<madbear> haha vafan är friatider för tarded skit
<dagon_> en gratis webzine
<dagon_> som politisktinkorrekt.info fast mer välgjord
 * madbear lägger sig i soffan och läser mein kampf istället
<dagon_> 8]
<spacebug-> herregud, skämtsidor
<spacebug-> som aftonbladet då hehe
<realubot> 1000apor.se
<realubot> Där har ni en sajt.
<spacebug-> finns inte
<amelia> realubot: den lades ju ner för över ett år sedan.
<realubot> amelia: Ja, ja, jag försökte dra er i benet lite bara...
<realubot> "Årsredovisningen sträcker sig från den 11:e oktober 2007 till sista december 2008. Under den perioden drog bolaget in 2,9 miljoner kronor. Samtidigt närmade sig kostnaderna 7,5 miljoner kronor. Produktionen av sajten kostade över 4 miljoner kronor, medan lönerna gick på 2,2 miljoner kronor.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Jösses.
<realubot> http://www.resume.se/nyheter/2009/07/02/1000-apor-kostade-miljoner/index.xml
 * realubot tankar ner Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 för att klå Schulmans sajt.
<realubot> Jag borde skaffa mer minne så jag kan köra vbox mer. Jag har bara 2GB.
<spacebug-> <- 8 nu mera. Hade 4 innan. Och så en SSD-disk på det
<spacebug-> just för det ändamålet
<coobra> :o
<spacebug-> ey coobra !
<coobra> tjenare mannen !!
<spacebug-> gladare? mår bättre?
<coobra> nej:p
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> om jag skulle ta å vila lite innan jobbet
<realubot> HDMI-kabel 15m 150 spänn: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=332628
<realubot> Hur bra är den på en skala? :S
<spacebug-> det är ju ingen skillnad på dom
<spacebug-> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.242208/unikt-blindtest-vi-avslojar-kabel-bluffen
<Philip5> dagon_: wb
<dagon_> tackar
<Philip5> är du sugen på en blender update?
<dagon_> alltid
<Philip5> sitter och slänger ihop för update på ppan
<dagon_> något nytt smaskigt? :)
<Philip5> har ingen changelog men det har jobbats på allt så det är väl fixar och trixar överallt
<dagon_> gott
<Philip5> de har ju gått över till python 3.2 också och arbetat om en del för det
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte varför man kände att det var så viktigt så här nu
<realubot> spacebug-: Tack för länken. Det kanske spelar mer roll nr man kommer upp i 10-15m.
<spacebug-> skulle tro det
<realubot> Varför får man amd63-bitars när man laddar ner Ubuntu Server 64 bits? Finns det inte för Intel? :S
<cahoot> samma samma
<realubot> Samma?
<realubot> Är det samma? :S
<cahoot> amd64 gäller även för 64 bits intel
<cahoot> (utgår ifrån att amd63 var ett skrivfel - annars bara fnosk)
<arand> realubot: SÅ du har aldrig kört 64bit ubuntu?
<realubot> arand: Nej.
<realubot> Jag har alltid kör 32 bits.
<dagon_> jisses
<realubot> Jisses ja.
<realubot> Det lär ju inte vara så stor skillnad.
<realubot> Plus att Flash krånglade i 64 bitars Ubuntu förr.
<dagon_> funkar bra för mig
<maxjezy> har ni sett filmen Source Code
<maxjezy> trodde det skulle vara lite mer data
<cahoot> nej men läst texten
<maxjezy> enligt imdb verkar det vara helt annat
<realubot> Hm, jag undrar om 15m HDMI för 188 kr är något att ha mellan dator/bildskärm. :S
<realubot> ...
<realubot> Spelar 1080i och 1080p någon roll? Jag läser att en modern TV, typ plasma eller LCD gör om interlaced till p. Har det någon betydelse för bildkvalitén om signalen är i eller p då?
<Philip5> progressivt blir väl skarpare
<Philip5> interlaced har ju bara bilddata på varannan rad
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080p
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080i
<Philip5> syns väl särskilt om man pausar bilden eller ska ta screenshots
<Philip5> dagon_: du är kvar här en 30 min till eller?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> om inte shellet dör så
<Philip5> tänkte du kunde testa mina nya blenderpaket så snart de är klara och det dröjer nog en stund
<dagon_> jag lär iofs vara här hela kvällen och natten
<dagon_> har inga planer för kvällen
<Philip5> vilke tur för mig ;)
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> sitter och väntar på att lite paket som nya blender är beroende av ska bli klara
<dagon_> aha
<maxjezy> Philip5, din jävel att favorisera dagon_'s test
<maxjezy> mig fråga du inte
<maxjezy> :(
 * maxjezy skär sig lite
<maxjezy> bröd
<dagon_> :D
<realubot> Philip5: Maybe.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det gör någon skillnad i praktiken.
<lilleman72> då e man här igen :P
<dagon_> p har bättre bild rent generellt
<dagon_> pga. föregående uttalande av Philip5
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är ju aldrig här nu för tiden ju
<Philip5> dagon_: för mig har det varit lite strul att använda gamla scener med yafaray. i en del fall så krashar blender när man försöker rendera den men det verkar vara för fall till fall
<Philip5> dagon_:
<Philip5> blender25 34 minutes ago
<Philip5> Currently building
<Philip5> :D
<realubot> Hur fungerar det att använda Ubuntu Server som virtual host för Ubuntu Desktop?
<Philip5> funkar väl som allt annat virutuellt
<maxjezy> Philip5, är ja ju visste
<maxjezy> dag ut / in
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> nästan
 * maxjezy skär sig lite i armen 
<maxjezy> på nya skjortan
<maxjezy> som ja sa tidigare i en annan kanal
<maxjezy> att jag kanske byter till KDE
<maxjezy> om inte ubuntu skärper till sig
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> bara du och jag ubot2
<maxjezy> du och jag
<puttek> I'm alive!
<puttek> Är Ubuntu mer krävande än Kubuntu?
<Philip5> dagon_ & maxjezy: 2 min kvar :D
<maxjezy> puttek, kubuntu sägs väl vara lite tyngre än ubuntu men ja vet inte om de stämmer
<maxjezy> kubuntu flyter på jäkla bra
<Philip5> beror på hur mycket grejer man slår på i kubuntu också
<puttek> maxjezy: Ok. Finns det något liknande Ubuntu som är mindre krävande?
<maxjezy> puttek, xfce
<maxjezy> jäkla trevligt det med
<maxjezy> xubuntu heter utgåvan
<HeMan> puttek: lxde
<puttek> Lxde påminde om windows, det gillar jag inte.
<realubot> Vad innebär paketet Virtual Host i Ubuntu Servers installation? Det är knappast vbox vi snackar om?
<puttek> Funderar starkt på en lättare version, men alltid svårt att bestämma sig.
<dagon_> fluxbox?
<realubot> puttek: Xubuntu är inte mycker mindre krävande än Ubuntu. Lubuntu är mindre krävande om du är ute efter en DE som är snålare än Ubuntu.
<puttek> realubot: Lubuntu? Är det lxde, det som HeMan  nämnde?
<realubot> puttek: Ja, det är lxde.
<realubot> puttek: Openbox eller fluxbox då då.
<maxjezy> puttek, har du dåligt med datorkraft?
<maxjezy> tycker dessa lightdistros är ganska soppiga om ja ska vara ärlig
<maxjezy> boxar hit o dit
<maxjezy> mindre krävande, men mer krävande av mig
<puttek> maxjezy: Ne det har jag väl inte egentligen, men...
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat än då? :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, Nope
<maxjezy> sitter och tjatar med en finne
<Philip5> mä!
<Philip5> slöis
<dagon_> jag uppdaterar nu :)
<Philip5> dagon_: kom igen! update!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker inte det är värt det. Köp 1GB extra RAM så är problemet löst.
<Philip5> dagon_: om du kör med yafa så måste du uppdatera den också och även blenderskripten
<realubot> Man måste ha en riktigt slö dator om det ska finnas någon mening med att installera Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc.
<maxjezy> realubot, min 1gb ram räcker fint
<dagon_> varför det realubot?
<maxjezy> har hittills inte överskridit 500 mb
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, precis.
<maxjezy> vad jag vet
<dagon_> Philip5: jag uppdaterar allt
<Philip5> dagon_: om du tänkte köra in lux så måste du ha pylux byggd för python 3.2 för att det ska funka
<Philip5> oki
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> får fixa lux sen
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är först om man kär något annat system virtuellt som 1GB är alldeles för snålt.
<dagon_> så där
<realubot> puttek: Crunchbang Linux
<Philip5> var lite kluigt att bygga olika versioner av lux för nvidia, amd och utan
<dagon_> mjo
<realubot> puttek: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<maxjezy> realubot, jag körde både xp och en linuxdistro
<maxjezy> utöver min ubuntu
<maxjezy> samtidigt
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus#p/u/42/hLjN9EbJlY8
<maxjezy> där kan du se det
<maxjezy> funkar finfint
<realubot> Jaha, i vbox?
<Philip5> dagon_: så du det här screenshotet med lux i blender 2.5 och materialpanelen? http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/s1dz6r7l/Blenderhomeuserscenesluxstudio.blend.png
<puttek> Äh, jag stannar kvar i ubuntu, varför ska man börja byta. :9
<realubot> Jo, men 1Gb fördelat på två system är lite klent. Firefox drar ju några hundra bara det?
<Philip5> heja kde!
<realubot> KDE drar ju mest av alla.
<maxjezy> puttek, gör det ett tag till tills ubuntu skiter sig
<maxjezy> sen kan ju KDE vara ett alternativ
<realubot> Jag testade KDE och vet inte om jag tycker att det är så najs.
<Philip5> kde is da shit!
<puttek> maxjezy: Jag gör ju inga balla saker, så det lär hålla ett bra tag för mig.
<maxjezy> realubot, har du testat suse?
<dagon_> kde är härligt
<puttek> Varför är kde bättre?
<maxjezy> puttek, kde verkar inte gå över till en massa konstiga unity
<maxjezy> som ubuntu vill
<realubot> puttek: En lösning är ju att köra med lättviktiga program istället. CLI-program istället för program som drar mycket RAM t.ex. Det kanske ger mer totalt än att byt aDesktop Environment.
<dagon_> Philip5: ja, riktigt smuttigt
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, men det ser bra ut på screenshots.
<realubot> maxjezy: I Gnome då.
<Philip5> puttek: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<realubot> Det är ju något med OpenSUSE och MS.
<realubot> Jag har blivit Ubuntu-skadad. Jag gillar Ubuntus utseende mer än Kubuntus KDE.
<maxjezy> ja, man blir ju van med det man kör
<maxjezy> får jag problem i kubuntu orkar ja inte fixa det
<maxjezy> därför kör ja vidare på gnomey
<puttek> Utseende, ja.
<puttek> Det är det som håller mig kvar i ubuntu tror jag
<dagon_> själv kör jag mint
<dagon_> med gnome
<dagon_> det är standard och jag är lat
<realubot> Mint är snyggt.
<dagon_> update-managern i mint äger sönder
<realubot> Man funderar ju lite på om slitet med Unity är värt besväret.
<dagon_> nä
<coobra> dagon_: dårA?
<dagon_> vilket? :P
<coobra> update.managern
<realubot> Det kanske hade varit bättre att lägga tiden på andra programmeringsgrejer i Ubuntu.
<coobra> ?
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, fast.. ja..
<maxjezy> tex dualscreen grejen
<dagon_> coobra: man kan med minimal ansträngning bocka av en massa program man inte vill ha
<coobra> ojj nice
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> jag slipper t.ex. gnome-screensaver m.m.
<Philip5> dagon_: funkade updaten bra?
<dagon_> jadå :)
<dagon_> man tackar så mycket 8]
<Philip5> även yafa?
<dagon_> jadå :)
<dagon_> nu blir det till att mecka glas
<realubot> Dom hårda grabbarna kör väl annars Arch.
<dagon_> är ju en smaksak
<dagon_> jag kör arch + flux på min netbook
<Philip5> de hårdare grabbarna kör nog gentoo
<dagon_> för att jag vill ha ett minimalt system
<Philip5> de rutinerade kör slack
<dagon_> och Philip5 har mer rätt
<realubot> Jag funderar på om jag ska köpa 10m HDMI för 170 spänn och ställa datorn i ett annat rum.
<dagon_> känns onödigt
<realubot> Jag blir så trött om bilden blir kass. :(
<realubot> dagon_: Varför då?
<dagon_> orka dra 10m kabel
<maxjezy> någon gnome pro som kan berätta för mig hur ja gör så att inte uppdateringshanteraren dyker upp när jag kör
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get update
<realubot> dagon_: Det är ju bra så slipper jag stänga av datorn.
<dagon_> stäng inte av den? :P
<realubot> Slipper ljudet från fläktarna...
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du också uppdaterat?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe inte ännu
<Philip5> mä!
<maxjezy> Philip5, tänkte försöka få svar på frågan först
<maxjezy> så ja slipper klicka ner den skiten en gång till
<Philip5> vilken fråga?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://lifehacker.com/#!5295449/disable-ubuntus-annoying-update-manager-popup
<realubot> maxjezy: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<realubot> maxjezy: eftersom du är en CLI-tuffing och inte vill pilla i gconf-editor.
<realubot> Det heter väl inte gconftool?
<maxjezy> tack realubot
<realubot> maxjezy: gconftool-2 heter det nu.
<realubot> maxjezy: Google is your enemy.
<maxjezy> Philip5, varför är launchpad så segt att ladda från
<maxjezy> kommer inte upp i mer än 20 mbit på den
<Philip5> ingen aning
<maxjezy> får väl leva med det antar jag
 * maxjezy skär sig 
<maxjezy> en bit korv, brb
<arand> Antar att LP ser ganska mycket trafik nuförtiden, måstre strama lite...
<realubot> Ubuntu-gemenskapen i Sverige är ganska liten faktiskt.
<realubot> Det är inte mycket farti kanalen och forumet.
<maxjezy> kanalen tycker ja räcker
<maxjezy> palla ubuntu kanalen
<maxjezy> måste börja med speed för att palla hänga med där
<realubot> Vad säger ni om jag säger 10m USB-kabeln och en USB-hubb till tangentbord och mus?
<maxjezy> tacka vet jag ubuntu-no
<coobra> för många ircidioter på forumen  !!!
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu så
<maxjezy> uppdaterat
<maxjezy> Philip5, blender funkar inte nu
<maxjezy> :(
<dagon_> realubot: jag säger: "du är inte klok"
<maxjezy> realubot, du är inne på långdragning?
<maxjezy> planer på att flytta till grannen?
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad händer då?
<realubot> Jag har planer på att ha dator i ett annat rum för att slippe fläktljud m.m. och för slippa stänga av datorn för att slippa ha ljudet i bakgrunden.
<realubot> dagon_: Varför säger du så?
<HeMan> realubot: glasspinne i fläkten!
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> att lägga 10m usb-kabel
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag startar det
<maxjezy> det startar upp
<realubot> dagon_: Ja?
<maxjezy> men stängs ner
<dagon_> det är fucking insane
<maxjezy> innan splashscreen
<realubot> 10m USB + en hubb + 10m HDMI så är datorn i klädkammaren istället. :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: starta det från terminalen med: /opt/blender25/usr/bin/blender
<dagon_> köp nya fläktar istället
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du några gamla addons installerade?
<realubot> dagon_: Nej, dyrt. Dessutom blir det inte tyst om man inte har en passivt kyld dator.
<maxjezy> Philip5, hm, ja vet inte
<maxjezy> ska ja köra en purge?
<maxjezy> först
<realubot> Det är annat också. Vibrationer i chassit osv.
<dagon_> realubot: med ordentliga fläktar så
<Philip5> purge har nog ingen betydelse
<realubot> dagon_: Vad har du emot 10m kabel?
<dagon_> har du tänkt på vilken redundans(?) det är på 10m usb?
<dagon_> heter det ens så
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> var inte ens det jag menade
<Philip5> dagon_: ditt blender funkade utan vidare efter update va?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> realubot: det slöar ner nåt otroligt
<Philip5> dagon_: du är väl lite proffsigare än maxjezy helt enkelt ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, :(
<dagon_> Philip5: det kan var så :)
<maxjezy> va gör jag nu?!
<dagon_> installera om allt typ
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> hela ubuntu?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> nej, blender25
<dagon_> och blender-yafaray etc.
<maxjezy> kunde inte hitta blender-yafaray
<maxjezy> hur startar man blender25 från terminalen?
<maxjezy> tänkte om nått felmeddelande kanske finns
<dagon_> som Philip5  sa innan
<dagon_> /opt/blender25/usr/bin/blender
<maxjezy> jag satte Philip5 på ignore
<dagon_> wat
<maxjezy> just kiddin
<dagon_> tänkte väl
<maxjezy> den säger segmenteringsfel
<dagon_> hmm
<realubot> dagon_: Slöar ner? Driver du med mig? Jag tror inte det blir ett dugg slöare med 10m USB.
<dagon_> okej
<dagon_> prova du
<HeMan> kan man inte exportera / via NFS när NFSv4 är aktiverat?
<realubot> Jag tror jag skippar det. Det blir föär mycket kablar. Jag måste ju ha kabel till högtalarna också osv...
<HeMan> tror det finns förlängingskit som bara är en kabel men som innehåller både ljud, bild, tgb och mus
<delhage> HeMan: måste du ha nfsv4?
<maxjezy> Philip5, somnade du?
<HeMan> delhage: jag lyckas inte stänga av det...
<delhage> HeMan: mount -o vers=3 server:/ /mnt
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla så din inte har installerat gamla addons som inte är kompatibla med nya blender och python 3.2
<HeMan> delhage: jag får permission denied då
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur?
<maxjezy> ja kan ju inte starta bländer
<delhage> HeMan: fixa det då ;)
<HeMan> delhage: det skumma är att det har funkat med exakt samma konfig innan jag uppdaterade
<delhage> HeMan: hur ser din /etc/exports ut?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla i /opt/blender25/usr/share/blender/2.56/scripts/addons/
<Philip5> maxjezy: uppdaterade du yafa också?
<delhage> testade du med -o vers=3?
<HeMan> delhage: /               *(rw,no_root_squash,async,no_subtree_check)
<maxjezy> Philip5, nepp
<HeMan> delhage: det är med nfsvers=3 jag får permission denied
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg till att installera python 3.2? ska åka med automatiskt om du uppdaterade
<delhage> HeMan: kör mount -o vers=3
<HeMan> delhage: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.128.100:/
<Philip5> maxjezy: prova att flytta ~/.blender/ till något säkert ställe och starta om så nya configs skapas
<delhage> HeMan: vad säger loggarna på servern då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan jag inte avinstallera allt och installera om?
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det ?
<Philip5> prova men det borde inte göra skillnad
<HeMan> delhage: Apr  3 22:24:32 localhost mountd[8548]: refused mount request from 192.168.128.2 for / (/): no export entry
<maxjezy> vad heter blender-yafaray paketet?
<delhage> hm
<HeMan> delhage: showmount -e säger /                                     *
<maxjezy> vtestar synaptic
<Philip5> maxjezy: blender-2.5-yafaray
<Philip5> se till att det är uppdaterat
<maxjezy> tog bort allt med blender i synaptic nu
<HeMan> delhage: jag har maskinerna med i /etc/hosts med
<maxjezy> förutom 2.49
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla att /opt/blender25/ är tom om du tagit bort allt
<delhage> HeMan: du har inte mountd i hosts.deny eller så?
<delhage> nä, fel felmeddelande...
<HeMan> delhage: både hosts.deny och hosts.allow är tomma
<delhage> mm
<delhage> näfan, måste sova nu, lycka till
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag gjorde som du sa
<maxjezy> rensade där
<maxjezy> funkade inte efter det
<Philip5> vad har du då gjort
<maxjezy> sen gick ja in i mappen opt blender25 usr bin
<maxjezy> och klicka på blender där
<maxjezy> då startade det
<maxjezy> stängde ner
<maxjezy> och testa igen
<maxjezy> nu funkar det inte igen
<Philip5> funkade det en gång?
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> då är det nått knas du gör
<Philip5> fråga dagon_ som är hackern som har det fungerande
<Philip5> jag är just nu på windows och tänkte spela lite
<dagon_> vilken bra idé
<dagon_> spela lite starcraft 2
<Philip5> crysis 2
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu fick ja det att fungera
<maxjezy> körde gksu
<haffe> Dwarf Castle
<arand> dagon_: League? :þ
<maxjezy> och gick in i mapparna
<maxjezy> och starta
<dagon_> arand: har inte ens spelat färdigt single player :P
<Philip5> maxjezy ska inte behövas
<maxjezy> näe, tycker inte det
<Philip5> då har du något knas
<maxjezy> ska reboota
<arand> dagon_: Heh.. MP is where the real un starts ;)
<arand> s/un/fun/
<maxjezy> uppdateringshanteraren finns i panelen och lyser rött
<maxjezy> kanske det som är felet
<Philip5> ja men det beror på vad den varnar om
<dagon_> arand: mjo, polaren lirade rätt mycket innan. Ser riktigt kul ut :)
<Philip5> nu ska jag spela lite... bbl
<HeMan> hmm, hand-exportering gjorde så det gick montera
<HeMan> skumt
<maxjezy> bar 1009 mb uppdateringar
<maxjezy> har
<maxjezy> kanske det
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> LOL
<dagon_> jag hittade precis en ny funktion av misstag
<haffe> Kokar en kaffe?
<dagon_> tyvärr inte
<haffe> Tråkigt.
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hade ju varit smid
<haffe> Vad gör din nyupptäckta funktion?
<dagon_> haffe: zoomar in skrivbordet
<dagon_> jag är inte van vid compiz så detta var helt nyt
<dagon_> t
<haffe> :)
<maxjezy> superkey + scroll?
<dagon_> mm
<maxjezy> :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> hallå amelia
<maxjezy> brb
<haffe> Nej det är nog dags att sova.
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, det är Ctrl+1,2 eller något va?
<dagon_> wat
<realubot> dagon_: Äh, glöm det.
<realubot> dagon_: Ska du jobba med Linux när du blir stor?
<dagon_> hoppas det
<realubot> dagon_: Eller programmering?
<dagon_> helst något linuxaktigt
<dagon_> vara lite admin
<dagon_> eller bara leka med 3D-modellering <3
<dagon_> hade varit guld att få göra karaktärer till spel osv
<realubot> dagon_: Sök jobb hos maxjezy.
<realubot> maxjezy 3D Animationsbyrå
<maxjezy> dagon_, du får träna lite med din ritplatta mer
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> och skaffa alchemy
<dagon_> funderar på att skaffa en ny
<maxjezy> om du inte har det redan
<dagon_> en stor en
<dagon_> men de kostar som fan
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> kan va värt att kolla tradera
<dagon_> har inte råd att lägga så mycket pengar på en hobby
<maxjezy> ibland går de ganska billigt
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> förvisso
<maxjezy> har du kört alchemy?
<x_link> dagon_: =)
<dagon_> x_link: :D
<dagon_> nu vaknade du till liv :P
<x_link> Hehe yes =9
<x_link> Läget då?
<dagon_> jofan
<dagon_> jag ska inte klaga :)
<dagon_> själv då?
<x_link> dagon_: Jodå, samma typ..
<x_link> Nu vecka imorgon med nya möjligheter =)
<dagon_> :)
<x_link> =)
<realubot> x_link: Var håller du hus? Du är ju aldrig här?
<x_link> Nja jag vet, jobbar mycket.
<realubot> x_link: Du jobbar väl inte alltid?
<realubot> Nä, här blir inga barn gjorda inatt heller ju.
<Philip5> maxjezy. fick du igång det igen?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> installerade alla uppdateringar
<Philip5> då så
<maxjezy> fick en röd varningssymbol i panelen
<maxjezy> så den ville väl att ja skulle uppdatera det
<maxjezy> 1009 mb
<maxjezy> tog sin t id
<maxjezy> tid
<Philip5> men nu är du på¨topp med det senaste igen ;)
<maxjezy> yes sir
<maxjezy> testade yafaray också lite snabbt
<Philip5> och värsta blender
<maxjezy> nu ska ja bara komma på nå bra att göra
<Philip5> finns ju ingen direkt changelog så man har koll på vad de verkligen jobbat fram för nytt
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<maxjezy> Philip5, de kanske bara låtsas jobba
<Philip5> ja kanske
<Philip5> måste ha varit lite jobb att anpassa allt för python 3.2 specifikt också
<x_link> Men vafasiken
<x_link> Philip5: Hur kan detta ha hänthttp://www.google.se/?
<x_link> Oj
<x_link> Philip5: Hur kan detta ha hänt?
<x_link> (jävla touchpad kom i vägen)
<x_link> Philip5: Jag missade min /me gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Jävlar vad dåligt, kommer säkert bli en superdålig dag imorgon bara för det.
<Philip5> ja hur kundedu missadet?
<maxjezy> x_link, du missa ju igår med
<Philip5> slarvigt
<x_link> maxjezy: Igår var jag inte hemma =(
<x_link> Näfan, dags att sova.
<x_link> God natt!
<maxjezy> x_link, vi får påminna dig imorgon
<maxjezy> sov godt!
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-26
<realubot> markus: Peyam kan inte köra ett RAM-minne på 1333MHz och ett på 1600 MHz.
<realubot> markus: Och Peyam ska ju stänga av datorn helt när han monterar. Men han behöver inget armband men han bör jorda sig innan han tar i RAM-minnena/moderkortet för säkerhets skull.
<realubot> markus: Har du testat HoN på din 2500 K prolle?
<realubot> markus: Du har väl Intel Graphics HD 3000 om du har den processorn?
<arand> Ah, ~ ljuva ~
<arand> Installerade Fedora, "cp .vim* .bash* scripts .mozilla .irssi .tmux .gnupg .ssh ~" Och sen är det bara och tuta och köra \o/
<arand> realubot: armbandet är ju just jordningen
<realubot> arand: I know men det räcker väl att man tar i ett något jordat föremål eller något innan.
<realubot> arand: Man behöver inte ha massa blingbling på handlederna under tiden man monterar.
<realubot> arand: Varför är det bara att tuta och köra ju just Fedora?
<arand> Hmm, har för mig att om man inte har armband bör man försöka hålla kontakt i chassi hela tiden, räcker inte med att ta och sedan meka, men men, var ett tag sedan jag mixtrade, faktiskt
<arand> Fedora var bara ett exempel i det här fallet.
<realubot> arand: Ok. Jag trodde det räckte att göra sig av med statisk elektricitet lite då och då. Typ innan man tar i ett nytt kretskort eller så.
<realubot> Dessutom har jag hört att modern elektronik inte ska vara så känsligt för statisk elektricitet men det kanske inte är sant.
<realubot> einand: Vad säger einand om riskerna med statisk elektricitet när man bygger dator?
<realubot> einand: Är armband bra att ha eller är det sak samma?
<einand> realubot: gigantisk
<einand> realubot: alltid använd armband
<einand> realubot: värsta med sånt, är att man märker oftast inte skadan fören efter kanske ett år, och då har man glömt bort varför maskinen beter sig udda
<einand> många gånger när maskinen beter sig allmänt konstigt är det ESD skada
<realubot> Jaha. Jag trodde inte att det var så viktigt.
<realubot> Trodde elektroniken var mer tålig än så.
<realubot> Jag har byggt flera datorer som rullar på år efter år utan problem men jag har kanske haft tur då.
<realubot> Dock brukar jag alltid avjorda mig innan jag tar i grejerna.
<realubot> ESD == Electronic Static Disease
 * realubot gör mun mot mun metoden på kanalen.
<einand> roligt
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn morrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<haffe> Dags att gå.
<larsemil> Om man vill hacka lite kod så är sjunde april i Falun dagen man bör planera in
<larsemil> allt från spel till webbappar
<Markslap> antii: Där?
<madbear> larsemil: nu e du inte unerground
<madbear> under
<antii> Markslap: Här!
<bamsefar> larsemil: I Falun? :
<larsemil> bamsefar: yes!
<haffe> Hejsan alla glada, och alla andra också.
<bittin> Hejsan
<Markslap> antii: Segis :>
<Markslap> antii: Sup?
<antii> Markslap: Var väl inte seg? :P
<Markslap> :>
<salmiak> vad är segt?
<Markslap> Han svarade för sent. :D
<Markslap> jag hann gå på lunch med min chef i stället.
<Markslap> antii: Ska vi luncha på onsdag då
<Markslap> ?*
<Markslap> Eller är du fortfarande rädd för mig?
<antii> :>
<salmiak> nej köp en påse sega råttor istället för lunch :-)
<antii> Me!
<antii> Ne.
<larsemil> madbear: nu fick du en egen ikon också fast du inte har twitter!
<bittin> wtf följer inte aptitude med Ubuntu längre
<larsemil> nej
<arand> Inte med desktop installerad via liveCD sen eet tag tillbaks
<bittin> tur det gick att lösa med apt då
<bittin> :(
<bittin> men var lätt fixat dock verkar inte Linux 3.3 kommit än
<bittin> iofs duger väl 3.2
<arand> Tror att 3.2 kommer att ligga fast i 12.04, hört att det ska vara en som många större distros hoppar på och ska köra med en längre tid
<madbear> koolt larsemil
<madbear> NE fy va koolt larsemil
<larsemil> madbear: jag är kool jag vettu
<madbear> jag vet mon
<larsemil> madbear: men ändå, emil² är ändå inte ens madbear/2
<madbear> tihi
<Semper> einand: akupunktur ihop med massage och infravärme brukar fixa det där(ischias) efter 3-4 ggr.. + yoga övningar för ryggen
<einand> Semper: läste sig sjukgymnastik
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/WLvh8.jpg
<swecarp> vad arg man blir det är ingen räddnings skiva med nya datorer försökte hjälpa en granne vars dator inte startar
<arand> Alltså har ingen bootrec.exe? Jo, då blir det knepigt.. Installera ubuntu och se glad ut?
<swecarp> tror inte att damen vill ha linux
<swecarp> arand, vart hittar jag boorec exe
<swecarp> skall ta med cd med kubuntu och se om datorn botar den
<arand> Har ju ingen aning om det är BCD som strular, men isåfall får man ju tag i den via en windows repair/install skiva av någe slag, tror ##windows vet mer om den saken..
<bittin> arand: har 3.2 i min 12.4 beta1
<bittin> men lite sugen på att prova 3.3 då jag läste nåt om att det gick att köra Android program rakt i Linux
<bittin> verkar coolt
<bittin> iofs är det väl inte jätteviktigt
<realubot> Jag har inte tid på onsdag.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur passar fredag dig?
 * realubot bokar in lunch med Markslap och antii.
<realubot> Du bjuder.
<maxjezy> madbear, är du där?
<Nafallo> ehrm
<realubot> Ehrm?
 * Nafallo tror inte riktigt pa android direkt i linux, iaf inte pa x86-arkitektur
<bittin> realubot: http://www.shanalogic.com/back-in-stock/3-heart-dog-tag-necklace.html
<Nafallo> inte utan qemu eller sa :-)
<bittin> Nafallo: http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/19/linux-kernel-3-3-merged-android-code/
<realubot> bittin: Jag tycker inte det var så fint.
<bittin> jag sitter mest och tänker på varför jag sitter på massa mailinglistor för tjejkläder och smycken :p
<realubot> Markslap: Jag skojar bara.
<bittin> inte direkt så jag haft en tjej sen 2007
<bittin> 2008
<Nafallo> bittin: ser inte ut att betyda vad du tror det betyder :-)
<madbear> maxjezy: tjenna?
<Nafallo> bittin: las igen utan att lagga till dina egna asikter :-)
<bittin> Nafallo: okej
<maxjezy> madbear, tjena
<maxjezy> vill du göra ett benchmark test?
<madbear> i linux?
<maxjezy> för att jämföra våra grafikkort
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> eller i windows
<maxjezy> om du så vill
<madbear> ja visst
<madbear> i linux ja
<maxjezy> jag har en scen i blender som många med ditt grafikkort renderat
<maxjezy> och de får en tid på 3 mintuer
<maxjezy> medans jag får runt minuten
<madbear> ofta
<maxjezy> även folk med 580 grafik
<maxjezy> får mycket sämre än mig
<maxjezy> har du blender?
<madbear> jasså
<maxjezy> 2.62?
<madbear> nej...
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad gör du på dagarna då? Varför är du ute och ränner mellan olika datacenter?
<maxjezy> GPU (GTX 580) 02.55.41
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar jag inte?
<maxjezy> 2 minuter 55 sek
<maxjezy> jag gör samma sak på 1,19 minuter
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har suttit pa ett cafe storre delen av dagen
<bittin> fan vad Grooveshark har bättre utbud än Spotify
<bittin> Lille Tangos Tjocke Album <3
<madbear> maxjezy: hur får man tag i scenen då
<maxjezy> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/65979653/BlenderComunityShare/Island_Cycles_BMesh_SecondUpdated.rar
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad gör du från cafét då?
<bittin> realubot: sshar
<maxjezy> madbear, länken var till dig
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det för arbetsuppgifter du sköter från cafét?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag trodde du sysslade med hårdvara nu?
<maxjezy> glöm inte ändra från cpu till gpu
<maxjezy> i menyn till höger sen
<madbear> kk
<maxjezy> om den inte är satt på gpu
<maxjezy> dvs
<madbear> vill testa cpu mot gpu oxå
<maxjezy> gör det
<maxjezy> http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?249664-UPDATED-.bend-19-Billions-of-Polygons-not-a-ridiculous-number-anymore
<maxjezy> där är tråden du kan läsa om andras tider osv.
<Nafallo> realubot: just nu fixar jag min backup till att fungera utan mig.
<madbear> maxjezy: vars hittar man den inställningen ?
<madbear> för mig hamnar det nog runt 3 min nu
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29155
<maxjezy> där ser du
<maxjezy> ändra CPU till GPU
<maxjezy> där
<maxjezy> device
<madbear> jag har ingen device meny :P
<maxjezy> det andra ser du?
<madbear> m
<maxjezy> klicka ctrl alt u
<maxjezy> sen system i den rutan
<maxjezy> nere i vänster hörn på den
<maxjezy> välj cuda
<maxjezy> finns inte det så kör du inte 2.62 eller inte har drivers till ditt kort
<maxjezy> eller något annat som strular
<Barre> backup utan Nafallo är som kärlek utan kyssar   O.o
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<delhage> kväll
<Nafallo> haha
 * Barre blir lite orolig över att bli tvångsintagen som flytthjälp, därför har han lite svårt att hälsa på delhage 
<Nafallo> Barre: jag tror min netbook kommer tycka battre om mig om deja-dup har en ssh-nyckel som fungerar utan losenord, och ligger i min /home
<Barre> snel Nafallo
<Nafallo> Barre: jag loser ner saker pa servern istallet :-)
<Nafallo> laser
<Nafallo> ser ut som att det fungerar med separat ssh-nyckel.
<delhage> Barre: har flyttfirma, du kan vara lugn ;)
<Nafallo> nasta steg ar att lasa ner den till bara ett kommando.
<Barre> go
<Barre> go´kväll delhage
<delhage> :)
<Nafallo> och nar det fungerar slanger jag det pa en separat anvandare ;-)
<kes0> ALLAHU AKBAR
<Nafallo> bah. jag som skulle implementera spam-filter och uppdatera min CV idag...
<Nafallo> istallet har jag lekt agent for en danslarare och gjort min backup battre :-P
<Nafallo> oh. och hamtat ut kontaktlenser.
<Nafallo> linser
<kes0> Agent för danslärare låter intressant
<bittin> jag har lyssnat på 2 podcasts, en massa busrigningar och kollat på Partaj och vart sjuk
<kes0> Hur får man sånt jobb+0
<bittin> och nu är jag arg på någon utan att säga andledningen
<Nafallo> det ar inte ett jobb riktigt. det ar mer att jag har kontakter, kes0 :-)
<Nafallo> fast hon gav mig ett business deal sa... ;-)
<madbear> maxjezy: och sen render animation eller?
<kes0> Åfan inte illa Nafallo. Vissa har de bra :P
<Nafallo> kes0: jag har inget jobb och jag har ingenstans att bo snart... sa bra ar att ta i ;-)
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> The user `backup' already exists. Exiting.
<kes0> Nafallo: Ajdå =/
<kes0> Själv har jag en tjej på jobbet som jag håller mig undan
<Nafallo> haha
<kes0> Hon pratar fast en så jag måste låtsas har brottom jämt
<kes0> Ser ut som ja jag vet inte
<Nafallo> hmm. ett bra och latt att komma ihag anvandarnamn for en backup-anvandare?
<madbear> maxjezus: render animation sen ? vad är opengl render?
<Nafallo> som inte ar taget av systemet redan...
<maxjetbook> opengl är väl för vanliga ATI kort
<maxjetbook> utan CUDA
<maxjetbook> madbear render image
<maxjetbook> inte animation
<madbear> :D
<maxjetbook> animation kommer rendera fåglarna som flyger iväg, that's it
<maxjetbook> ingen kamera rörelse eller nada
<madbear> det går inte snabbt
<madbear> får testa om det blir skillnad i windows sen
<maxjetbook> men du har GPU nu även satt i den där panelen
<maxjetbook> som ja visade först
<maxjetbook> det är viktigt
<madbear> aa
<madbear> cumpte device CUDE
<madbear> CUDA
<maxjetbook> vad får du för tider nu då?
<maxjetbook> 1 minut?
<madbear> nej mycket mer
<maxjetbook> jag har bara testat i windows hittills
<maxjetbook> har inte internet i linux så ja har inte orkat boota in där
<madbear> nu ska vi se
<madbear> nu  e det GPU
<madbear> laggar nåt som innifan nu :D
<maxjetbook> muslagg?
<madbear> 45 sekunder!
<maxjetbook> oMGZ
<madbear> :D
<maxjetbook> jag skäms inte för mina 1,19
<madbear> peak 294.01M
<maxjetbook> men 45 hade jag tagit mig mellan benen till
<madbear> hahaha
<maxjetbook> madbear jag såg att senare i tråden så har han optimerat filerna
<maxjetbook> så de där 3-4 minuters tiderna var gamla
<maxjetbook> inte aktuella
<madbear> ok
<maxjetbook> men nu ser du verkligen vad ditt grafikkort är kapabelt till
<maxjetbook> det är jobbigt att arbeta med en maskin som kör GPU rendering dock
<madbear> varför
<maxjetbook> muslagg
<maxjetbook> under renderingen
<maxjetbook> får inte du?
<madbear> jopp
<madbear> man får ta paus då
<maxjetbook> med CPU så flyter det fint
<madbear> förstår inte varför
<maxjetbook> blev bättre med nya drivers i windows iaf
<maxjetbook> eller om de va i linux
<maxjetbook> näör ja uppdaterade
<maxjetbook> om man ska testa rendera med både gpu och cpu
<maxjetbook> samtidigt
<madbear> ja det är ju klart att grafiken börjar lagga
<madbear> men är det lika i windows?
<maxjetbook> yepp
<maxjetbook> bra att ha en netbook att surfa med vid sidan när man renderar
 * arand upptäckte just spice, heh, riktigt trevligt att köra kvm nu :D
<Barre> arand: vad kör du för desktop på vm-instansen?
<arand> gnome-shell på den jag provar nu
<Barre> spännande... ligger på min todo-lista, provat någon 3D ännu? eller streaming?
<arand> Nja, tror inte man vill spela på den ändå...
<arand> Hmm, att starta Red Eclipse på den är ett ganska säkert sätt att få gnome-shell att crasha :D
<Nafallo> bah
<Barre> nej, det förståss men streaming och 3d finns ju utanför spel också :P
<Nafallo> nu nar katalograttigheterna ar ratt fungerar min nya backuplosning mycket bbattre.
<Nafallo> battre.
<arand> Hmm, kanske sa hej för tidigt, till och med glxgears crashar gshell :)
<Barre> backup är för fegisar och personer som har något att dölja, lägg skiten på torrent istället så andra kan dra nytta av ditt arbete Nafallo ;P
<Barre> df -h
<Nafallo> Barre: ar det vad du gor med adder?
<Barre> Nafallo: hehehe... kanske   ::)
<Barre> uptäckte precis att jag bara hade 6% ledigt på adder-backup-volymen
<Nafallo> lol
<markus> hej
<markus> jag hittar inte page up
<Nafallo> markus: har du en bild av ditt tangentbord?
<markus> nagon skrev mitt namn kan ej se vad
<markus> ja
<markus> pa skarmen
<markus> touch mobil
<Nafallo> markus: vanta nu... pa en mobil?
<markus> hemma om 5 min kan vaenta
<Nafallo> markus: du vet att den har kanalen supportar ubuntu, inte mobiler, right?
<markus> ;)
<markus> ubuntu ar inte det for mobiler da. det ska vael komma snart iaf
<Nafallo> markus: med andra ord, inte an...
<Nafallo> markus: och nej, det kommer nog inte vara sa mycket for mobiler som du verkar tro att det kommer vara.
<markus> lugna dig
<Barre> rdiff-backup --list-increments adder | wc -l
<Barre> 414
<Nafallo> jag ar lugn, men jag tror du kommer bli besviken markus ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: 414 dagar retention på adder kanske är lite "overkill" :)
<Nafallo> Barre: mojligt
<salmiak> jag tror snarare canonical försöker komvertera ubuntu till nått man kör på handdatorer typ "ipads", inte mobiltelefoner
<Nafallo> Barre: jag skulle ta full backup lite oftare och sen behalla inkrements for tva manader eller sa/
<Nafallo> ?
<salmiak> bakup är bra. har jag hört.
<Nafallo> Barre: dock... om du har det pa en 128-disks hylla... vem bryr sig hur mycket inkrementella du har? ;-)
<andol> salmiak: Ähh, mycket nyttigare för själa att lära sig gråta :)
<Barre> Nafallo: incremental 4ever ftw!
<Nafallo> salmiak: nope. det ar inte heller ratt.
<salmiak> frågan är bör 4.7 gigfilerna komma med på de inkrementella bakuppen eller ej....
<Nafallo> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<salmiak> ja gråt är hälsosamt har jag läst... man tömmer bort stresshormoner, och alla vet ju att stress är skadligt men ja alltså...
<Nafallo> typ, den kor android, men har du mobilen ansluten till skarm, tangentbord och mus kan du boota en ubuntu avbild fran mobilen.
<Nafallo> typ
<einand> Nafallo: hur är prestandan på det?
<Nafallo> einand: det finns inte an ;-)
<einand> aha
<realubot> Nafallo: Har du slutat på Canonical?
<realubot> Nafallo: Eller varför säger du att du inte har något jobb?
<markus> Nafallo: så nu hittar jag page up :) lättare på ett riktigt tangetbord
<realubot> einand: Have you seen this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/learning-program-arduino
<markus> realubot: vad är HON?
<realubot> einand: Du som håller på med Aurdino.
<markus> realubot: jag har inte 2500K, jag har den utan K
<realubot> markus: Det är ett spel.
<realubot> markus: Ok.
<markus> jag har testat tremulous och openarena. de fungerar bra
<realubot> markus: Men är det Intel Graphics 3000 du har som integrerad grafik?
<markus> japp. kör bara med det integrerade
<markus> eller jag vet inte vilket men det är det som kommer med 2500 processorn
<markus> Sandy Bridge. kom för lite över ett år sedan
<markus> Det var inte roligt att köra i början men nu verkar drivrutiner vara vettigare.
<realubot> markus: Jag ska kolla med Intel.
<realubot> markus: Intel® HD Graphics 2000
<realubot> markus: http://ark.intel.com/products/52209
<einand> realubot: tack så mycket för länken ,jo jag har sett den premeruerar till och med på tidningen
<markus> realubot: det var som tusan. jag som trodde att ENDA skillnaden mellan 2500 och 2500k var upplåst multipeltjohejsan för överklockare
<markus> 2500K har HD Graphics 3000
<realubot> einand: Då är det väl inget att tacka för. Yesterday's news.
<realubot> markus: Japp.
<bittin> varför följer jag Melodifestivalen och smyckes företag på facebook för :(
<Dilligaf> har ett litet problem, försöker aktivera 3D acceleration, men får inte att funkar med mitt Nvidia  8400GS kort, någon som vet varför?
<MrDilligaf> samt när jag ska välja drivrutiner till mitt grafikkort får jag 4st alternativ? varför detta?
<realubot> bittin: Det är en bra fråga.
<realubot> markus: Något alt. är väl rekommenderat?
<realubot> Det finns väl helt enkelt 4 olika drivrutiner som fungerar med kortet i Ubuntus förråd?
<maxjezy> realubot, du måste lära dig att tabba bättre.
<realubot> markus: Vad menar du med att aktivera 3D acc?
<realubot> 3D-effekter är ju på som standard om du använder Unity?
<Philip5> maxjezy: +1
<markus> realubot: hur menar du? jag vet inte vad du pratar om
<markus> haha :D okej
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjena
<Philip5> yo
<realubot> markus: Glöm aldrig det.
<maxjezy> blev de något inhandlat
<markus> maxjezy: ping pong. bra att du är på honom
<maxjezy> på el-gigan-ten
<Philip5> jajamen
<Philip5> maxjezy: tokprutade
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var till MrDilligaf.
<maxjezy> vad köpte du?
<Philip5> minneskort
<realubot> Äsch.
<maxjezy> pruta är standard på Elgitantoninos
<realubot> markus: Det var till MrDilligaf.
<realubot> markus: Sorry.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag vet :)
<maxjezy> därför jag tipsa dig om att tabba bättre i framtiden
<Philip5> de rövarna på elgiganten skulle ha 999 kr för ett 16 gb minneskort som de tog 549 kr på netonnet
<maxjezy> det är din svagaste sida på irc
 * realubot stirrar med ilsken blick på Tabb-tangenten.
<Nafallo> realubot: ja.
<Nafallo> realubot: mer eller mindre.
<realubot> Jag hoppas att dom fixar tabb-buggen innan 12.04 släpps.
<Nafallo> lite mer avancerat an sa ;-)
<Philip5> men jag gick som en god medveten konsument till säljaren och begärde sänkt pris enligt deras lägsta prisgaranti
<realubot> Nafallo: Ska du få ett nytt jobb?
<maxjezy> Philip5, rätt ska va rätt.
<maxjezy> att de inte själva kan hålla prisgarantin är lite synd
<Nafallo> realubot: nej. jag ska skaffa ett nytt jobb, men jag tror knappast nagon kommer och knackar pa dorren och fragar om de far anstalla mig.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag tänkte att du slutade för att du hade fått ett nytt.
<Nafallo> alt. startar jag eget. har inte riktigt bestamt mig annu.
<Nafallo> realubot: sluta tank :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, du kan jobba hos mig om du vill
<Philip5> maxjezy: verkligen. och de sänkte inte heller priset i butiken utan bara mitt ex som jag fick så. på mediamarkt har jag faktist gjort samma sak med andra grejer och då har de även sänkt i butik
 * realubot funderar på att anställa Nafallo.
<Nafallo> josses.
<Nafallo> tror ni ni har rad med mig da? :-)
<maxjezy> Philip5, fy fy, elgiganten är ett gäng höns
<maxjezy> Nafallo, du kommer ju generera din egen lön
<maxjezy> så de klart
<Nafallo> maxjezy: isf tackar jag nej till erbjudandet.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, det gör man ju på de flesta arbetsplatser
<Nafallo> ehrm. inte direkt... :-)
<maxjezy> du jobbar, tjänar in pengar i företaget
<maxjezy> företaget ger dig pengar
<Nafallo> alla jobb jag haft har jag haft en fast manadslon.
<Nafallo> oavsett hur foretaget gar, eller vad jag gor for foretaget.
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> det är en bra deal
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför fick du gå från Canonical då?
<Nafallo> realubot: for att jag valde att gora det.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jag missade utspelet misstänker jag, varför inte kvar på canonical
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar komplicerat som sagt, men det ar mitt eget val :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, visst, unity?
 * realubot misstänker att Nafallo var olyckligt kär i Nixie Pixie och därför inte orkade jobba kvar på Canonical.
<maxjezy> de tror inte jag
<maxjezy> men de skulle passa ihop
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm. om du bygger meningar istallet for att slanga ihop slumpmassiga ord ar chansen storre att jag forstar vad du vill... :-)
<maxjezy> nixie har blivit sellout
<realubot> Hon är söt.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, ja menade, unity var anledningen till att du inte ville vara kvar
<maxjezy> realubot, jojo, men många tjejor är det
<Nafallo> maxjezy: nej. unity hade ingenting med min roll pa canonical att gora.
<maxjezy> va du server snubbe?
<Nafallo> harvara.
<Nafallo> hardvara
<maxjezy> ok
<Nafallo> sa en relativt kritisk del ;-)
<maxjezy> kommer du fortfarande angagera dig i ubuntu?
<realubot> Frisörer sysslar med hårvara.
<Nafallo> ingen aning om hur de har tankt fixa min franvaro :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Du kan slå ditt kloka huvud ihop med HakanS.
<maxjezy> de handskas med hårdvara
<realubot> Nafallo: Han är också arbetslös.
<Nafallo> realubot: nej tack.
<realubot> Nafallo: Nehe.
<maxjezy> vem är arbetslös?
<realubot> Det passar inte.
<realubot> maxjezy: HakanS.
<maxjezy> aha
<realubot> Han fick gå när Saab gav upp.
<Nafallo> jag hade inte tankt vara arbetslos allt for lange dock :-)
<maxjezy> saabanställda lär inte ha svårt att få nya jobb
<realubot> Nafallo: Kommer du back home to Sweden då?
<Nafallo> realubot: jag ar hemma redan...
<Nafallo> ...och jag menar knappast Sverige
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är detta?
<realubot> Du är väl inte engelsk medborgare?
<Nafallo> jag kan nog bli om jag vill. tror kravet ar fem ar :-)
<realubot> Vad händer om du inte får ett nytt jobb?
<realubot> Då kanske du åker ut ur England.
<Buse> okej jag klantade mig REJÄLT
<Nafallo> dock ar inte hem var medborgarskapet ligger :-)
<Buse> Realubot
<Buse> min gammle vän
<Buse> fan fel nick
<Nafallo> realubot: ingen risk att jag inte far nytt jobb.
<realubot> Nafallo: Så länge har du väl inte bott i London att du har bytt hem?
<Nafallo> realubot: sluta oroa dig sa mycket ;-)
<Nafallo> realubot: du ar som min mamma...
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag kan inte låta blig.
<realubot> *bli
<markus> Nafallo: du äter väl ordentligt?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag ÄR din mamma.
<Nafallo> PRECIS som min mamma :-P
<realubot> IRC:ar under fejk-nick.
<Buse> jag har tagit bort min sidopanel och knappen så jag startar om min dator.....
<Nafallo> min mamma ar pa facebook. inte irc.
 * markus smells milf
<Buse> har bara "Arkiv redigera visa gå bokmärken etc" men inget annat
<Buse> vad gör jag
<Buse> PANIK!
 * markus gnider sig mot realubot 
<Nafallo> markus: hon ar dessutom gift sedan 17 ar eller sa.
<realubot> Buse: Har du klantat dig i CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<Buse> Jupp *Snyft*
<realubot> Buse: Det finn tyvärr inte mycket annat att göra än att slänga datorn. Om det är en bra dator så kan du skicka den till mig så slänger jag den åt dig.
<Nafallo> hmm. min dbus verkar ha forsvunnit... vad irriterande.
<realubot> *finns
<maxjezy> Nafallo, home is where your heart is at
<realubot> Det verkar som om hela Ubuntu är på väg att klappa ihop?
<realubot> Först Unity och nu dbus.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: precis.
<realubot> Buse: Jag ska googla lite...
<Buse> kan man inte ominstallera det?
<Nafallo> med andra ord ar jag hemma
<realubot> Buse: Det ska gå att reparera, wait...
<maxjezy> :)
<Buse> Ni killar.... .ger mig en hjärtattack!!!!!
<Buse> jag är en gammal man!
<maxjezy> packa lite, imorrn ska jag resa!
<Buse> 23 år
<Nafallo> Buse: ungdom
<Nafallo> Barre ar en gammal man
<Nafallo> ;-)
<realubot> Buse: Kommer du åt en Terminal?
<Buse> yes
<realubot> Buse: Ctrl+Alt+T
<Buse> är där inne
<realubot> Buse: Haha, gick du på att du skulle slänga datorn? :D
<realubot> Buse: Om du skriver ccsm
<realubot> Startar CompizConfig Settings Manager då?
<realubot> Buse: Testa detta i Terminalen: unity --reset
<Buse_> Tur jag inte känner mig som en idiot
<Buse_> ..
<realubot> Buse: Testa detta i TErminalen: unity --reset
<Buse_> har terminalen uppe
<realubot> Buse: Sedan kör du: sudo service lightdm restart
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> jag tycker om London :-)
<realubot> Buse: Alt. så försöker du starta ccsm med kommandot ccsm i Terminalen och när du är inne i ccsm så klickar du i att använda Unity-pluginet.
<Buse_> den fixar det
<Buse_> Puuuussst
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det som är så nice med London?
<Buse_> detta känns så mycket bättre
<realubot> Det var ju bra att det löst sig.
<Nafallo> realubot: det mesta. bl.a. att jag kanner folk :-)
<Buse_> realubot
<Buse_> Tack
<Buse_> 1
<Nafallo> lyckades fa italiensk glass, tva lyxiga varm chocklad och pizza gratis idag :-)
<einand> ICA är snälla https://www.facebook.com/ICAKvantumLandvetter/posts/263649490389425
<realubot> Buse_: No problem.
<haffe> Gratulerar.
<haffe> Det mesta jag fick var att jag fick 4 gb DDRII igår.
<realubot> Nafallo: Måste du flytta för att du inte har kvar jobbet?
<Nafallo> realubot: nej. jag maste flytta for att jag sagt upp lagenheten... :-/
<realubot> Nafallo: Aha.
<realubot> Nafallo: Så vad söker du för kneg då (om du inte startar eget)?
<Nafallo> realubot: gissa en gang :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: Italiensk glassförsäljare?
<Nafallo> realubot: jag tror jag har svart att bli italiensk helt plotsligt
<realubot> Nafallo: Du blev ju engelsman efter några år i London så vem vet vad du blir om du flyttar till Rom?
<realubot> Nafallo: Skit i jobb. Go Open Source.
<realubot> Satsa 100% på att utveckla Open Source istället.
<Nafallo> realubot: betalar du?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nja.
<Nafallo> trodde val det.
<realubot> Det är ju knappt någon här i kanalen som jobbar med Linux.
<Nafallo> inte?
<Philip5> ganska många
<realubot> Jasså?
<Nafallo> ja
<Nafallo> josses realubot... prata med folk istallet for att halla for oronen och bara rabbla osammanhangande...
<Nafallo> du kanske till och med lar dig nagot.
<realubot> Spänn av.
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Nafallo> ar det nagon slags robin hood-term for att slappna av? :-)
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Släpp TV:n.
<realubot> Ställ ner din stationära dator igen Nafallo.
<Nafallo> realubot: om jag haft nagon...
<realubot> Du behöver inte stå med hela datorn i famnen när du IRC:ar.
 * Nafallo anvander bara netbook och smartphone :-)
<Nafallo> ehrm. jo? :-)
<coffe> larsemil ? vart är han ?
<haffe> Undrar om det här var ett bra impulsköp.
<haffe> Jag köpte ett 16gb minneskort till min mobil. Jag var så jäkla trött på att behöva välja vilka grejer jag skulle ha på kortet.
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<Nafallo> haffe: jag kopte ett 32GB class10 for ett tag sedan for £40. det ar nere i £30 nu :-(
<realubot> Nafallo: Hur vet du att det inte blir svårt att få ett nytt jobb då?
<Nafallo> realubot: for att jag ar duktig.
<realubot> Ja, men det förutsätter ju att det finns behov av kompetensen också.
<Nafallo> finns alltid behov av intelligent folk :-)
<realubot> Äsch. Arbetsgivarna söker inte intelligent folk. Intelligens är överskattat. Det gäller att ha rätt kunskap och framförallt kontakter.
<Nafallo> jag har bada de :-)
<realubot> Då så.
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja vara duktig på att koda
<maxjezy> men det är jag inte :(
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju lära dig?
<maxjezy> jag tror jag är för gammal
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det tror inte jag.
<maxjezy> hur många år tar det inte att bli duktig?
<madbear> 5
<maxjezy> 5 säkert
<realubot> Jo.
<maxjezy> då är jag snart 25
<maxjezy> 35
<madbear> och?
<realubot> Ja, du kanske blir riktigt duktig när du är 30?
<realubot> Det är väl inte så illa pinkat?
<haffe> 10000 arbetstimmar var det väl.
<realubot> Dom säger ju det.
<madbear> inte arbetstimmar
<madbear> timmar
<madbear> räcker :P
<maxjezy> fyfan
<realubot> Man måste alltså inte lära sig under arbetstid.
<maxjezy> jag vill inte lära mig koda
<realubot> Du sa ju det?
<realubot> Sitter du och ljuger?
<maxjezy> jo men 100000 timar
<madbear> nej
<maxjezy> det känns som jorden hinner rotera en del
<madbear> 10 000
<maxjezy> vilka språk har man hunnit lära sig då?
<madbear> alla typ
<haffe> Beror på.
<haffe> Du kan nog lägga 10000 arbetstimmar på C++ utan att vara fullärd.
<madbear> du kan koda i alla språk efter 5 år
<madbear> nej?
<lag^> Tja!
<maxjezy> haffe, jag lär mig snabbt
<realubot> lag^: Tyst!
<madbear> man lär sig inte specifika språk
<realubot> lag^: :)
<lag^> :\
<madbear> lag^: tjenna
<maxjezy> man lär sig logiken
<maxjezy> ?
 * lag^ idlar vidare..
<realubot> lag^: Jag skohar med dig tjejen.
<realubot> *skojar
<realubot> lag^: Nä. Gå inte nu?
<lag^> Hej madbear
<madbear> görs då lag^
<madbear> nu ska jag gå i ide tror jag
<lag^> madbear: Åker tåg
<madbear> KUL!
<maxjezy> lag^, najs
<maxjezy> var ska du?
<lag^> JÄTTE
<maxjezy> jag ska åka tåg imorrn
<lag^> Stockholm
<maxjezy> tuff tuff
<maxjezy> jag ska ditåt jag med
<haffe> Mmmm.
<maxjezy> vi kanske ses på perongen
<haffe> Pepsi och skärm.
<lag^> Häftigt.
<lag^> nä, tänker ju inte hänga på perongen direkt :P
<haffe> Perfekt för att få det lätt att somna.
<maxjezy> lag^, va ska du i sthlm o gö
<maxjezy> där finns bara en massa skumma typer som sätter nålar i armen på en
<maxjezy> 3 år senare är man en av dem
<maxjezy> :(
<lag^> maxjezy: Jag bor där.
<maxjezy> najs :)
<lag^> ohja
<realubot> Bo i Sthlm, går det?
<lag^> Jappsi
<maxjezy> är man född där är det ganska lätt
<lag^> jag är inte född där
<maxjezy> är man outsider är det ganska svårt
<maxjezy> råder ju lite bostadsbrist
<lag^> Jag är outsider
<maxjezy> lag^, hur tog du dig in?
<lag^> :D
<maxjezy> inneboende?
<lag^> Jag btr
<lag^> Jag bor i studentlägenhet
<lag^> första hands..
<maxjezy> men där får du bara bo tills du slutar studera?
<lag^> plus ett halvår
<lag^> fast från den lägenehten får jag flytta ut i januari..
<lag^> sedan får jag leta upp ett annat boende
<maxjezy> där kan de bli svårt
<maxjezy> om du inte är senior
<maxjezy> seniorboende är väl lättare
<lag^> jag har tillräcligt med köpoäng för att kunna flytta till ett studentrum
<lag^> Så det är inga problem
<realubot> Längtar du inte tillbaka till Götebooorg?
<realubot> Staden där alla coolingar bor.
<lag^> realubot: NEJ!
<realubot> lag^: Nähe.
<dircht> jag åker buss i göteborg atm, det är coolt
<lag^> dircht: inte coolt nånstans :(
<lag^> har inte åkt nån kollektivtrafik alls i helgen. Gött!
<dircht> haha, nä gillar inte kollektivt, men åker ändå varje dag. måste ju tyvärr ta sig till jobbet
<lag^> var i gbg bor du?
<dircht> en bit utanför, mölnlycke
<lag^> Aha, där har jag släkt
<dircht> se där, du är ju lite cool då
<dircht> :P
<lag^> Klart jag är! Det har aldrig varit något snack om saken.
<realubot> dircht: Vad jobbar du med?
<realubot> lag^: Där det är tänt har jag släkt.
<dircht> realubot: telefonsvarare.. jag menar support
<realubot> Screedo: IT-support?
<lag^> realubot: va?
<realubot> Screedo: Äsch.
<realubot> dircht: IT-support?
<dircht> realubot: yep
<realubot> lag^: Ja. Där där det är tänt har jag släkt.
<realubot> dircht: Ubuntu?
<lag^> realubot: Fattar inget.. men det är ävl inte meningen heller
<realubot> Ubuntu-support från Mölnlycke.
<realubot> lag^: Jag drar dig i benet bara.
<dircht> dircht: nä tyvärr, mest MS
<realubot> lag^: Får du något sysadminjobb efter examen då tror du?
<lag^> realubot: om jag söker
<realubot> Om du söker. Det är väl klart du ska söka.
<realubot> Eller ska du ta ut pension direkt?
<lag^> kanske vill jobba med nätverk?
<dircht> realubot: vad fel det blev idag, jag skrev till mig själv..
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad ska du annars göra kommande 5 åren om inte bli en duktig programmerare?
<realubot> dircht: Jag såg det. ;)
<realubot> lag^: Ok, vad krävs för det då?
<realubot> lag^: Jobbar inte sysadmins med nätverk?
<lag^> realubot: jag ska ju bli system OCH nätverkstekniker
<lag^> så.. jag blir linuxtekniker och nätverkstekniker
<realubot> lag^: Ok. Så vad gör en nätverkstekniker som en sysadmin inte gör?
<lag^> fixar med switchar, routrar, hubbar, kablar... konfar dessa osv.
<lag^> I guess?
<lag^> har precis börjat
<lag^> fråga mig om några veckor
<antii> hubbar :o)
<lag^> ja .. vi får leka med såna :(
<antii> okul
<realubot> Ok, det är mer hårdvara då, typ.
<realubot> Var jobbar man som det? På ett kabeldragarföretag?
<lag^> De hade en nätverksgrupp på stället jag gjorde min praktik på
<lag^> en windowsgrupp
<lag^> och en linuxgrupp
<antii> cool
<realubot> Ah.
<lag^> jävligt hungrig man är :(
<antii> Sov då, brukar hjälpa!
<realubot> lag^: Det låter fysiskt jobbigt att vara nätverkstekniker.
<lag^> fysiskt?
<antii> jao
<antii> lägga sig hungrig ftw!
<lag^> antii: kan inte sova på tåg :\
<lag^> Nä, nu packar jag ner datorn.. Alldeles för mycket lagg :\
<lag^> ska ta mig till kiosken och se om de har något..
<antii> lagg!
<haffe> Jag hörde just att C++ är det enda språket där du kan skriva c = a+b och verkligen inte ha någon aning om vad det betyder.
<dircht> varför skulle man skriva det om man inte vet vad det betyder?
<markus> haffe: jag skulle tro att c får värdet av summan av a och b?
<markus> bara en gissning men det låter rimligt
<haffe> markus: Jag hör att du aldrig har stött på polymorfism.
<markus> jaså
<haffe> Ja.
<markus> du menar typ att man kan överlagra operatorer å sånt?
<markus> eller vad det nu kallas i c++
<haffe> Ja.
<markus> ja c++ suuu :P
<markus> http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Release <-- vala 0.16.0 releasades idag
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!!!
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> hmm, google har visst integrerat google play med gmail, youtube och de andra i googles panel
<Philip5> lite läskigt att man där kan se ALLA apps som man någonsin har installerat och avinstallerat på sin androidmobil
<dircht> det är läskigt. tycker allt sånt börjar gå alldeles för långt
<Philip5> hela google play är ju lite nytt för google
<Philip5> undrar om de tänker sig mer musik och video som itunes eller som spotify
<dircht> tycker google har tappat lite när det gäller nyskapande
<dircht> play känns inte som ett framsteg riktigt
<maxjezy> då var hyran betald och så var man nästan pank igen
<maxjezy> att dom höjjer hyran 200 spänn bara sådär är helt otroligt
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom brukar ju höja hyrorna med någon procent eller två var och vartannat år.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns bara ett sätt att komma ur fattigdomen och det är arbete.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag ska köpa hus i höst
<maxjezy> då slipper man den här utgiften
<realubot> maxjezy: Det går inte att bo billigare än i lgh. I husvagn då möjligtvis.
<maxjezy> 5000 bara hyra
<maxjezy> 5000 kostar det inte i hus
<maxjezy> säg 1000 kr el per månad
<maxjezy> har man inte soppavhämtning så kommer man ju billigt undan
<realubot> Jo, om du räknar in underhåll, värme, fastighetsavg. o.s.v.
<maxjezy> underhåll, värme = gratis
<maxjezy> vad är fastighetsavgiften?
<realubot> Värme är inte gratis? Det kostar mer att värma upp ett hus än en lgh.
<maxjezy> eldar man själv
<maxjezy> så är det gratis
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en avgift som alla fastighetsägare betalar till staten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Var får du tag i veden? Hugger själv?
<maxjezy> de pengarna får man ju igen
<maxjezy> om man snyltar tillbaka pengarna på andra bidrag
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> hugger själv
<realubot> Det håller inte. Jag lovar.
<realubot> Skaffa en billigare lgh. istället.
<maxjezy> min mor är nästan 60 år
<maxjezy> hon hugger sin egen ved
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det låter så dyrt. Ni är två pers? 2500 per person. Helt ok.
<maxjezy> jag tror det kommer kosta ungefär samma
<maxjezy> inte mer i hus iaf
<maxjezy> dessutom kan man odla grönsaker, rotfrukter och ha några frigående höns
<maxjezy> så blir det mer eko-anpassat
<maxjezy> lägga in gurka till hösten
<maxjezy> fylla jordkällare med potatis
<realubot> maxjezy: Du måste ju räkna med allt underhåll också.
<maxjezy> renoveringar?
<maxjezy> jag vill komma undan staten lite mer
<realubot> maxjezy: Du måste ju lite då och då byta fönster, måla fasader, reparera saker som går sönder o.s.v.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag är händig så de löser jag själv
<realubot> maxjezy: Tjänar du något på att komma undan staten?
<realubot> Jag menar, du får väl bidrag för hyran?
<maxjezy> självförsörjning är det enda rätta
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men när bidragen tar slut
<realubot> Då spelar det väl ingen roll?
<realubot> När bidragen tar slut?
<realubot> Det kommer nog att dröja.
<maxjezy> ett par ekonomiska kriser till
<maxjezy> så är det kört
<maxjezy> nu betalar man 200 kr extra i hyra och renoveringar osv
<maxjezy> de får man inte
<maxjezy> kunde lagt de 200 kr på nytt kitt till fönstren
<maxjezy> och renoverat det
<maxjezy> om det vore så
<maxjezy> bara få slippa grannarna vore underbart
<realubot> Jag tror i.a.f. inte att det blir billigare i hus. Det billigast boendet är nog fricamping.
<maxjezy> idag kom en granne och plinga på dörren och fråga om han fick hoppa över från min balkong till sin
<maxjezy> det kommer jag aldrig mer behöva vara med om sen iaf
<maxjezy> billigaste boendet med komfort är fängelset
<realubot> Köp en familjehusvagn och en van. Och så nyttjar du allemansrätten för att ställa husvagnen på olika platser.
<maxjezy> enda stället man faktiskt går plus, inte behöver tänka på hyra osv.
<maxjezy> haha
<realubot> maxjezy: Hm, var det han som polisen jagade?
<realubot> Som tog gisslan?
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja men tror inte familjen vill
<maxjezy> näe de tror jag inte
<maxjezy> vare någon sån nu eller?
<maxjezy> i sundsvall?
<realubot> Jag tror inte det var i Sundsvall men det var en snubbe som var jagad av polisen och som tog sig in till grannen och tog dom som gisslan.
<maxjezy> galet
<realubot> Men han plingade i.o.f.s. inte på dörren utan han hoppade över balkongen in till grannen och tog dessa som gisslan. Polisen sköt in chockgranater och stormade lgh.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/kriminell-tog-sovande-grannar-som-gisslan/
<realubot> Det lät lite som hos dig först. :)
<maxjezy> haha
<realubot> maxjezy: Husvagn/villavagn är så nära white trash du kommer i Sverige.
<maxjezy> ja sa till grannen att ja vill inte att han ska ramla ner, så gick ja och titta och hans dörr va stängd
<realubot> Sysslar du dessutom med dumpster diving eller vad det heter så kommer du nog undan billigt.
<maxjezy> så han fick nog illa nog pynta 1500 för att de ska låsa upp dörren
<maxjezy> tanten vill inte bo så
<realubot> Ja, det kostar på att läsa sig ute.
<maxjezy> men ja vill bo i en trailerpark
<maxjezy> i canada
<maxjezy> och dricka mig full mitt på dagarna
<realubot> Det är kanske inte så kul om man har familj att bo så.
<maxjezy> sant
<realubot> maxjezy: Bor ni i en 2-3?
<maxjezy> tror tanten skulle åka på psykos ganska snabbt
<maxjezy> 3:A
<realubot> 2:a, 3:a?
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag undrar hur långt man skulle kunna sänka sina utgifter egentligen.
<maxjezy> om ett hus för 5 år sedan var värderat till 2.6 mille
<maxjezy> vad är det värt idag?
<maxjezy> med sänkta fastighetspriserna
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Det har nog inte sjunkit så mycket.
<realubot> Priserna har ju gått upp första 3 åren typ.
<realubot> Det är ju bara senaste 1-2 åren som priserna har börjat gå ner.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men att köpa hus är ju verkligen att göra sig beroende av staten.
<maxjezy> då kan nog syrran iaf räkna med att få ut runt 2 mille iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Tar du lån och köper ett hus så är du ju fast i ekorrehjulet sedan.
<maxjezy> jag tar inte lån
<realubot> Förr betalade man av bolån på kanske 20-30 år nu räknar dom med att vissa kommer att betala av sina bolån på 100 år.
<realubot> Du hinner aldrig bli skuldfri innan du kolar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ska du köpa kontant?
<maxjezy> ja
<realubot> maxjezy: Grattis. Hur lyckades du komma undan?
<maxjezy> sparar pengar :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du sparat till 2-3 miljoner?
<realubot> Det var inte illa pinkat.
<maxjezy> nej, jag ska inte köpa miljonhus
<maxjezy> runt 200 lax kanske
<maxjezy> 100-200
<realubot> Det är går ju att spara ihop till om man jobbar.
<maxjezy> jo, även på bidrag
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får inget vettigt hus för 100-200 lax.
<maxjezy> jo, här uppe får man det
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> hus som skulle värderas för 1 mille i göteborg
<realubot> maxjezy: Dock så kommer billiga hus kosta mycket i längden då du ska renovera m.m.
<maxjezy> får man för 50 tusen i norra norrland
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, det är sant.
<realubot> Läget avgör priset.
<maxjezy> jo fast i norrland har man inte samma problem med fuktiga vintrar
<maxjezy> som är det som förstör hus i sverige
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag tror i.a.f. att det blir billigare att bo i lgh än hus.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur ska du göra med trädgården då?
<maxjezy> i början av husköp kostar det ju en del
<maxjezy> men sen, minimeras utgifterna
<maxjezy> trädgården ska bli odlingslotter för grönsaker
<maxjezy> http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Hus_i_Lungsjon_38255367.htm?ca=4&w=1
<maxjezy> dock ingen möjlighet till eget eldande
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur som helst. Hemligheten i att tjäna på att bo i hus (om man gör det) ligger i att inte ha lån på huset.
<maxjezy> så det är ett dåligt alternativ
<maxjezy> japp, om man har lån så ska man iaf ha ett bra lån
<realubot> maxjezy: Här i Göteborg måsta man vara två som har heltidsinkomster om man ska ha råd med ett enkelt radhus.
<realubot> Dessutom får dom betala på lånet i år och dar.
<maxjezy> finns radhus här för 10 000
<maxjezy> lite längre upp
<realubot> maxjezy: Tänk på jobb och så också. Var ska du jobba om du köper hus på vischan?
<maxjezy> http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Hus_1__plan_39027975.htm?ca=4&w=1
<realubot> maxjezy: Kolla på Hemnet annars.
<maxjezy> det där får man nog lägga på en nolla på
<maxjezy> om man ska ha det söder om gävle
<maxjezy> jo ja kollar där med
<realubot> maxjezy: Vilken kommun ligger Sundsvall i?
<maxjezy> västernorrland
<realubot> Ah.
<maxjezy> västernorrland och jämtland har bra priser nu
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan köpa det direkt: http://www.hemnet.se/bostad/villa-6rum-ornskoldsvik-ornskoldsviks-kommun-hemling-244-3658340
<realubot> Fogden som säljer.
<realubot> Det är ju nytt at tKronofogden har börjat utannonsera hus på Hemnet. Läste det i någon nättidning för några dagar sedan.
<maxjezy> koolt
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du köper ett hus så tänk på att det blir väldigt dyrt att renovera om det finns asbest i huset, t.ex. eternit-plattor på fasaden.
<realubot> maxjezy: Då måste du ta dit en firma som har utrustning för saneringen.
<maxjezy> japp, eller bygga in det
<maxjezy> men, ja skulle inte köpa ett sånt hus
<maxjezy> det där du länka är putsad fasad
<realubot> Eftersom du har familj så får det ju vara nära skola m.m.
<realubot> Dessutom ska du ju kunna pendla till ett jobb.
<realubot> maxjezy: Är ett hus dåligt isolerat så blir uppvärmningskostnaden hög.
<maxjezy> det där stället har jag sett ett hus på blocket på
<maxjezy> runt 80 lax
<maxjezy> verkar vara ett bra ställe att investera i
<maxjezy> om folk vill flytta därifrån
<realubot> Du har rätt.
<realubot> Hus i Västernorrland kostar inte mer än 200 papp.
<realubot> Nja, finns hus i Västra Götaland för 200 papp också faktiskt.
<realubot> Distansjobb är inte fel när det kommer till att hitta ett billigt hus.
<maxjezy> kronofogden har ju lite klipp
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men det är ju auktion så priserna kommer trissas upp.
<maxjezy> det där för 10 tusen som du visade
<maxjezy> tror inte priset kommer trissas
<realubot> 10 papp är ju nada.
<realubot> 10 000 kr för ett hus. Skumt billigt.
<maxjezy> jo, har dock sett kåkar gå för 20 lax
<maxjezy> på blocket
<maxjezy> folk dör
<realubot> Jo.
<maxjezy> barnen vill inte veta av skiten
<maxjezy> snabb affär innebär snabbt avslut på elendet
<maxjezy> men ja vill bo i en villa med liknande standard vi har nu
<maxjezy> det kostar minst 60 tusen har ja märkt
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Jag föredrar lgh.
<realubot> Varför är du så sugen på hus?
<maxjezy> född på landet
<maxjezy> skönt att bara kunna ha barnvagnen stå ute
<maxjezy> låta barn leka friare
<maxjezy> slippa höra grannens jalla jalla musik mitt i nätterna
<maxjezy> möjligheten till att själv spela lite jalla jalla musik på nätterna
<maxjezy> bara fördelar.
<maxjezy> sällan jehovas och såna hittar ut i ödsliga områden med få hus
<realubot> Sant.
<maxjezy> i stadsmiljö är små-shopping en ekonomisk bov
<realubot> Det är inte fel att bo i hus om man har barn.
<maxjezy> "oh, en kiosk, en glass vore godt
<maxjezy> typ
<realubot> Det där är ju ändå ett val du gör.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men, det är ett val som ja slipper göra om det inte finns
<maxjezy> eller, så kan ja ta cykeln och trampa 5 km till affären
<realubot> Den enskilt största utgiften jag har är ändå maten.
<maxjezy> så slipper jag bli fet iaf
<maxjezy> överstiger den hyran?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det gör den i.o.f.s. inte.
<realubot> Hyran går inte att påverka.
<maxjezy> tjejen ska ta truck-kort om ett par veckor
<maxjezy> får hoppas hon hittar ett jobb snabbt sen
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jobbar hon inte nu?
<realubot> Hon jobbade väl förr tror jag du har sagt.
<maxjezy> jo ett tag
<maxjezy> men sen blev hon med barn och slutade
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det är inte lätt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ni kanske ska söka er till en storstad?
<maxjezy> näe, de blir bara dyrt
<maxjezy> visst, jobb finns kanske fler, men kostnaderna ökar
<maxjezy> så kan man lika gärna bo kvar här
<maxjetbook> 5 timmar 42 minuter kvar på batteriet
<maxjetbook> 61%
<maxjetbook> om det stämmer så betyder det att på två år så har batteriet knappt försvagats alls
<realubot> Får du något jobb där du bor då?
<maxjetbook> japp
<maxjetbook> men ja kan inte jobba
<maxjetbook> jag får alltid jobb
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är nog bättre du tar tiden själv.
<realubot> Jag litar inte på datorns tidsangivelser.
<maxjetbook> fast det är riktigt bra batteritid på den
<maxjetbook> sen jag installerade windows 8 så har det varit grym batteritid
<maxjetbook> men, ja ska klocka den någon gång
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-27
<realubot> Är det din Samsung netbook?
<maxjetbook> japp
<maxjetbook> har bara samsung netbooks
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<maxjetbook> sussalullar alla?
<propus> nix =)
<hy0z> I am awake!
<kosmick> hey
<Barre> ping larsemil
<Barre> morrn
<andol> morgens
<amelia> morrn!
<kodein> häj
<haffe> Baha.
<bamsefar> Morrn
<propus> sa bamsefar...
<bamsefar> :)
<haffe> Gör jag något korkat?
<haffe> Jag försöker kopiera 8 gb data till mitt SDkort.
<haffe> Snabbt går det inte.
<amelia> bamsefar: <3
<bamsefar> amelia: <3 :)
<amelia> bamsefar: ser du till att komma hem i tid idag?
<bamsefar> amelia: Äreså?
<bamsefar> Jag tänkte ju ha planjobb :)
<amelia> bamsefar: najje!
<bamsefar> amelia: Hepp
<amelia> blir inget med det serru
<andol> haffe: Tja, tycker mig ha sett både SD-kort och USB-minne med rätt tveksam skrivprestanda.
<MrMind> hej. om man kör en mysql query som använder where för att sätta in värdet enbart på rätt plats och sen vill att ett annat värdet ska sättas in i resten av kollumnerarna, någon som förstår och vet hur man kan göra?
<kodein> du menar i en UPDATE-fråga?
<larsemil> Barre: pong om någon timme
<andol> MrMind: NÃ¥gonting i stil med IS NOT?
<larsemil> hörrni, lägga till en server till ett windows-ad. bra guide?
<MrMind> kodein: jepp i en update
<MrMind> andol: ska testa med is not :)
<andol> MrMind: Förresten, tror du skulle ha rätt god behållning utav den här boken - http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596520847.do
<andol> (Har ett exemplar själv hemma, och vill minnas att den lär ut grunderna rätt vettigt.)
<kodein> man skulle kunna tänka sig att något liknande UPDATE tabell SET fältnamn = CASE (annatfältnamn = 'gurkmix') THEN 'gurka' ELSE 'gazonk' END; skulle kunna funka
<andol> kodein: Ahh, du tycker det är en bra idé att vara konsistent och göra båda uppdateringarna i en sats? :-)
<MrMind> nopp funkade inte. är som så att jag har en massa checkboxar och alla checkboxar som är checked läggs till i arrayen "status". sen kör jag denna koden http://paste.ubuntu.com/901753/
<MrMind> om ni förstår vad jag menar
<MrMind> alltså alla som finns med i arrayen ska få värdet 1 och de andra värdet 0
<MrMind> och den nuvarande koden fungerar inte som tänkt
<Barre> larsemil: är ute på resande fot hela dagen, jag testar ikväll för att se om du är tillgänglig.... cheers
<bamsefar> Bah, han quittade. :(
<antii> Boh.
<phnom> Någon som har tips på bra webhotell?
<kodein> andol: nja, det vet jag inte, men det kan vara roligt att ha det i en transaktion i alla fall
<syntaxerror> Nån som har en hp dator med clickpad? isf finns det några drivrutiner till dessa? hade arch förut o i aur fanns nåt paket som hette synaptics clickpad driver eller nåt sånt. måste hitta nåt liknande te ubuntu
<kodein> väd?
<syntaxerror> asså clickpad, en sån multitouch historia.
<syntaxerror> Den "fungerar" out of the box. Bättre än andra distros jag testat. men den fungerar inge bra :/
<syntaxerror> går heller inte att avaktivera
<CasperN> http://tedxkiruna.com/ live från Kiruna
<larsemil> Barre: meh! nu är jag det!
<larsemil> Springer ner på stan en sväng till.
<kodein> kurage.
<larsemil> jag vet. det är modigt.
<larsemil> kodein: tog mig tillbaka också!
<kodein> fantastiskt
<salmiak> springa ner till stan är modigt? förvirrande..... (or its all about the Kur-age?)
<salmiak> vad bor du i för stad egentligen... låter som ett farligt ställe. jag får notera att inte flytta dit
<phnom> Dalarna vettu, isbjörnar runt varje krök.
<phnom> Annat är det här i Malmö.
<larsemil> har en mapp med mp3or som följt med sen urminnes tider. en del namn där har encodingproblem. finns det något sätt att ordna det på ett enkelt sätt?
<salmiak> äsch.... krama lite isbjörnar kan ju inte vara så farligt. det kunde varit värre. det kunde vart malmöbor, det har man ju hört att sånna kan vara farliga :-)
<salmiak> så det visas typ frågetecken för vissa bokstäver då eller?
<larsemil> precis. eller konstiga fyrkanter
<kodein> larsemil: convmv
<larsemil> kodein: hold that thought!
<larsemil> teknikmagasinet micro-usb typ 149kr. på lokala databutiken: 49.
<salmiak> köp tre i den lokala butiken istället :-D
<salmiak> convmv verkar nice ja. undrar om man smidigt kan söka igenom alla partitioner ifall man skulle ha några felkodad filnamn nånstanns.. skulle inte förvåna mig.
<larsemil> find ./ | convmv -t utf8 typ
<larsemil> Ungefär 2 timmar och 14 minuter återstår
<larsemil> skulle ha haft en ssd disk eller två
<kodein> larsemil: dealextreme: 5kr ;)
<larsemil> kodein: jo jo men då hade jag inte kunnat använda den idag, och då hade den ju ändå blivit dyrare i slutändan.
<kodein> tid är pnegar
<larsemil> mm så jag är lite irriterad på mig själv för att jag körde uppgradering till 12.04 just nu.. ;)
<einand> larsemil: varför då?
 * spacebug- har kört 12.04 rätt länge nu och det funkar klockrent
<larsemil> för det segar ner datorn och vill inte hålla på med för mycket under tiden einand
<spacebug-> ah, ja under själva uppdateringen det klart
<larsemil> precis!
<larsemil> sen blir det att köra de här inställningarna tror jag: http://www.ollegustafsson.com/gor-din-egen-xsession/
<einand> larsemil: på vilket sätt segar det ner datorn?
<larsemil> einand: när den ska ladda ner väldigt mycket filer och sen packa upp och installera dem så blir datorn lite seg på grund av mycket I/O
<einand> aha, du menar att du använder datorn medans du installerar om ;)
<larsemil> einand: precis. :)
<Nafallo> spacebug-: ehrm. du maste ha uppdaterat paket vid ratt tillfallen :-P
<spacebug-> Nafallo: nån gång har jag fått dependenciesproblem men efter några timmar är det fixat
<spacebug-> sen några veckor tillbaka har jag inte lyckats få det
<Nafallo> spacebug-: de hade en bugg i helgen mellan compiz och unity som orsakade svarta skarmar, och flickering.
<Barre> oohh.. lokal flickr, det är inte illa :P
<spacebug-> Nafallo: hehe ok, mindre bra
<bittin> ibland hatar jag artister
<bittin> alla vet ju att att man vill ha sin musik som .wav
<einand> bittin: flac är bättre isf
<bittin> håller med
<bittin> .flac eller .ogg
<bittin> vill inte ha DJmixar i 611mb .wav
<spixx> Ello!
<bittin> Ello
<kodein> som alla audiofiler vet så låter wav-filer bäst.
<spixx> HAHA :P
<kodein> detta såg jag en forumtråd om. samtliga höll med efter att ha provat.
<haffe> En gång såg jag en wav.
<kodein> en gång såg jag en våg
<einand> kodein: om du hör skillnad på wave och flac så har du magisk hörsel
<spixx> einand: alla audiofiler har magisk hörsel
<Nafallo> o_O
<bittin> gjorde om en .wav till .ogg tycker det låter lika bra
<bittin> np: fsfreak - Swingalicous Vol #1
<kodein> mv fil.wav fil.ogg
<bittin> kodein, mer audacity
<Nafallo> magisk horsel ar val nar  man hor vad som hander 5 kilometer bort...
<kodein> när oggenc finns?
<Nafallo> typ som nar askan gar.
<kodein> Nafallo: min gammelfaster kunde höra 80-90 mil enligt utsago
<einand> spixx: finns så många tester mellan stålgalje och dyraste koppartråden som helst, som bevisar att dom inte har det. (För att inte tala om guldplätterad optiska kablar)
<bittin> kodein, tror audacity använde sig av oggenc
<einand> kodein: jag kan också höra 80-90 mil, om det är en smäll av atombombs storlek
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> spännande.
<Nafallo> well, sjalv kan jag hora anda bort till ryssland, med AM radio.
<spixx> einand: jag har guldplätterade HDMI kablar, har dock svårt att förstå varför digitala signaler behöver sådant :)
<einand> spixx: tja, dom håller längre, mindre oxidiation ;)
<einand> Nafallo: fast då har du ju förstärkare
<Nafallo> det var ingen som satte nagra regler :-P
<einand> ok, köper det argumentet ;)
<Nafallo> heh
<_Trullo> finns tester på det där, en vanlig rca kabel för 19 kr (1 meter) lät lika bra som en kabel som kostar 3000 kr / meter
<_Trullo> bara lurendrejeri det där
<phnom> Hur mätte de hur de "lät"?
<_Trullo> ja inte vet jag
<_Trullo> bara dumheter det där
<propus> _Trullo, håller med dig :)
<phnom> Det är rätt stor skillnad på att låta en testgrupp lyssna och att faktiskt mäta utsignalerna ju ^^
<bittin> np: Mama Gaia - hippieprogg "Hippie Workout"
<bittin> http://soundcloud.com/mama-gaia/hippie-workout götta saker :)
<realubot> Google Sharing startar inte smatidigt som Firefox startar. Man måste starta Google Sharing automatiskt? Någon som har någon idé om varför det är så här?
<realubot> Går det på något sätt att ha ett skärmtangentbord där man ser över vilka tangenten en person håller sina fingrar på en touchscreen?
<realubot> Jag menar så man ser var fingrarna är utan att personen tycker på skärmtangentbordet. Förutsättningen är såklart att fingret nuddar touchscreenen.
<einand> realubot: du menar som på de flesta smartphones?
<realubot> einand: Exakt.
<realubot> einand: En snubbe klarar inte att använda ett vanligt tangentbord av olika orsaker så jag fungerar på en lösning som liknar smarthones men med en Wacom-bräda som input, typ.
<einand> ingen aning faktiskt
<einand> urk
<realubot> Dessutom borde man ha multitouch på Wacom så det går att trycka flera tangenter samtidigt.
<einand> deklarera
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> einand: Enkelt.
<realubot> einand: 0 kr.
<einand> för dig kanske
<realubot> einand: Hur mycket har du tjänat i år då?
<realubot> :D
<einand> tillräkligt
<einand> har dock större underskott än överskott, vilket resulterar i pengar tillbaka på skatten
<realubot> Vad har du för underskott?
<einand> tog ett lån, så räntan på det är ju avdragsgill
<einand> tror det var 46,000 eller nått som jag kunde dra av
<realubot> Jag hoppas inte att du tog ett SMS lån.
<einand> nädå, jag tar inte sms lån på 6 miljoner, om ens någon går med på det.
<phnom> einand: Köpt ny helikopter?
<einand> phnom: verken ny eller gammal
<phnom> :(
<phnom> En bataljon med arduinokretsar som du tänkt bygga en robotarmé med är min nästa gissning isåfall.
<einand> lol
<einand> det hade förstås vart coolt
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatusonscreenkeyboards.
<realubot> Dom verkar inte fungera ordentligt med Unity eller något.
<realubot> Hur fungerar multitouch med Wacom i Ubuntu?
<spacebug-> Alltså BankID finns ju för ubuntu 32-bit.. men för att ladda hem filen från min bank (Nordea) så måste jag likt förbannad använda Internet Explorer (dvs ha windows installerat). Hur fan tänker dom då? Hur ska jag med enbart linux kunna använda e-legitimationstjänster om jag använder Nordea som bank?
<HakanS> spacebug-: Ett alternativ är att byta bank.
<spacebug-> Nej tack. Iofs fanns internet explorer 8 att ladda hem gratis från MS. Version 9 oxå men den kräver (windows 7 står det)
<spacebug-> vet inte vad wine klarar av
<phnom> spacebug-: Nordeas IT klarar ju inte ens av att skriva ett vettigt JS :P
<phnom> Skriver man in säkerhetskoden man får ut ur dosan för snabbt (Håller in 2+ tangenter samtidigt) så slänger deras JS in för många mellanslag i textinputen, rätt störande.
<phnom> Skickade in en patch på det men fick aldrig nåt svar =/
<spacebug-> de vill ju ha det så att det lägger till mellanslag självt. Jag har stängt av formulärifyllning i firefox för att komma runt det..
<phnom> Jo, att den fyller i mellanslagen själv kan jag leva med, men den är fantastiskt ivägen när man skriver för snabbt och den slänger in dubbla mellanslag.
<Barre> larsemil: pingelipling
<phnom> Bah, modified magin i cake är trasig =/
<_Trullo> phnon, jädrar irriterande med det där mellanslaget
<spacebug-> hepp det verkar inte gå att ha linux och nordea och e-leg
<_Trullo> deras bankid tjänst är rätt mongo oxo
<Philip5> Barre: att du aldrig plingar något till mig nu för tiden... *snyft*
<Barre> Philip5: plingeliplingeliplong
<Philip5> Barre: :D :D
<Barre> Philip5: svart bälte i css?
<Philip5> naj
<Barre> :')
<Barre> s/)/(/
<larsemil> Barre: jag sitter ju inte på kvällstid. :)
<Barre> men hur kan du då svara larsemil ?
<larsemil> Barre: barnvakt just idag. ;)
<Barre> larsemil: har ru tid i (vad jag uppskattar för en riktig css-ninja) två minuter för en stackars n00b?
<Barre> i guess not :P
<_Trullo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/404999_325569644168400_319716454753719_920635_1905265544_n.jpg
<Ezim> tjenis :).
<swecarp> ltns Ezim
<Ezim> någon op vid liv?
<Ezim> jag vill veta hur en op efter eget behag bara kan banna en person hur som helst?
<swecarp> Ezim,  di hack kyckling är ju op
<Ezim> swecarp, :) hängde inte med där.
<Ezim> kanalen op ska agera när det behövs. just nu känns kanalen som en sandlåda. forumet har klasser bättre nivå.
<CasperN> Ezim: reta inte admins eller andra så ska det nog gå bra
<Ezim> CasperN, reta?
<CasperN> det är väl bara att va glad att du är välkommen igen
<CasperN> eller, bad du inte typ amelia om att bli bannad?
<CasperN> jag minns inte riktigt
<CasperN> det är ju 11 dagar sedan
<Barre> !regler
<Ezim> CasperN, glad? Medlemmar som gör "fel" blir straffade, vad händer om op gör fel?
<ubot2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Barre> där är riktlinjerna
<Ezim> Barre, det svarar inte på det jag skriver.
<CasperN> op bestämmer, här är det ingen demokrati som gäller, följ reglerna och var snäll så händer inget
<Ezim> hur rättfärdigar man en op som är ostabil och bannar än för att man påpekar vem är denne som ber mig sluta jiddra?
<Ezim> CasperN, då ska op också följa regler. översittar fasoner står det i reglerna?
<Ezim> en op ska inte banna för att denne blir "sårad" för något denne själv orsakar.
<Barre> Ezim: jag var tyvärr inte online när du blev bannad, men jag förutsätter att det fanns god grund för det
<Ezim> CasperN, det var "amelia" som hotade med en bann.
<Ezim> ostabil människa.
<Ezim> Barre, ingen god skäl.
<CasperN> Barre: det finns loggar, kolla 11 dagar och 20 timmar tillbaks typ
<Ezim> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/15/%23ubuntu-se.txt
<CasperN> det var typ då itmannen och Ezim bannades
<Barre> CasperN: jag är medveten om det, men jag orkar faktiskt inte letareda på det eftersom jag som sagt är övertygad om att det fanns god grund för det :)
<Ezim> Barre, du har loggen.
<Ezim> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/15/%23ubuntu-se.txt <<--- loggen
<Barre> CasperN: itmannen var det jag som först bannade, och sen amelia för att han inte respekterade sin bann
<CasperN> jo, och senare samma dag bannades Ezim
<Barre> Ezim: som sagt, jag vet var loggarna är men har inte tid att leta, läsa, analysera och diskutera detta med amelia eftersom jag är är övertygad om att hon gjort rätt
<Ezim> Barre, lika övertygad är jag att hon gjorde fel och agerade efter känslor.
<Ezim> inte vad som står i regler
<Ezim> ostabil op helt enkel
<_Trullo> nu är detta bara irc
<realubot> Det är logiskt att vara ologisk: "Amerikaner som regelbundet går i kyrkan, synagogan eller moskén upplever fler positiva känslor och färre negativa än de som inte besöker något gudshus. Analysen bygger på över 300.000 intervjuer utförda av Gallup-Healthway.
<realubot> "
<realubot> spacebug-: Förr var det ju något om att man fick ladda ner e-legget från en Windows-dator.
<CasperN> Ezim: var du bannad en något innan då? det kan ju va så att amelia är mindre tolerant mot dig pga tidigare skit
<realubot> Whiskey: Welcome back Kurdistan.
<realubot> Ezim: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Whiskey: Sorry. Skickade fel.
<Ezim> CasperN, tidigare skit?
<Ezim> jag hade tidigare dispyt med en medlem och det vet fröken amelia väl om
<CasperN> du har väl blivit bannad tidigare?
<Ezim> jag blev då bannad
<CasperN> precis, och då är tålamodet mindre
<Ezim> CasperN, återigen det rättfärdigar inte hennes agerande
<Ezim> vem varnar op som begår fel?
<CasperN> så glöm det gamla anledningarna oavsett vem som har rätt eller fel, bara släpp skiten och gå vidare så kommer du inte bli bannad om du följer regler
<CasperN> nej, kanske inte
<CasperN> men ta då upp det på ett möte
<Ezim> CasperN, jag har ej tid. du har kanske märkt att jag ej online som förr.
<CasperN> och rösta bort henne som admin om ni är fler som känner att hon inte platsar
<CasperN> det är iaf så det fungerar
<Ezim> då man är det vill man kunna njuta av cybersittande och för göra det så måste en viss op också förstå sitt fel
<_Trullo> som sagt, irc detta, sluta lipa o kör vidare
<Ezim> fick jag bestämma så hade jag röstat bort alla som inte har något med ubuntu
<CasperN> nej, här bvehöver ingen op förstå något, de bestämmer, och de gör som de vill
<Ezim> CasperN, gör som de vill? vart står det?
<CasperN> som sagt, glöm det bara och gå vidare, eller klaga vid ett möte
<spacebug-> realubot: jo men då krävs ju fortfarande windows
<CasperN> det är lite grejen med att bestämma
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo.
<realubot> spacebug-: Tror inte IE fungerar i Wine. Den "enklaste" lösningen är nog att installera Windows som Trial-version i vbox och hämta e-legget där.
<Ezim> spacebug-, ska finnas någon skript på ubuntu-se.org forumet där någon medlem la upp med ie
<Ezim> man behöver ingen wine eller virtualbox
<Ezim> om jag inte missminner mig
<Ezim> nåja amelia är nog inte vid burken
<Ezim> vilket jag hoppades hon skulle vara för besvara min kritik
<spacebug-> Ezim: ska kolla forumet. Tack
<Ezim> spacebug-, np.
<CasperN> http://eng.forsaetisraduneyti.is/information-society/English/nr/2882
<CasperN> coolt
<CasperN> skulle va roligt att veta mer om vilka programvaror de tänker börja använda
<CasperN> daterat 2008, någon som vet hur det gått?
<einand> CasperN: ja, landet gick i konkurs
<CasperN> sant, men tveksamt om open source är billigare
<CasperN> dock kanske smidigare eftersom det inte är låst
<Ezim> bye. får se om man loggar in senare idag.
<einand> nja, beror på, du behöver ju inte sluta använda foss mjukvara bara för du inte har råd med att förlänga licensen ett år
<Ezim> hoppas då på något svar från någon
 * Ezim gone
<CasperN> huvudkostnaden idag i Sverige är väl alla kurser som anställda ska gå, och de flesta F/OSS ECM företag tar ju minst lika mycket betalt för sin utbildning
<einand> största kostnaden är licenskostnader, tex office kostar några hundra per månad/anställd
<CasperN> mjo, det är ju en poäng det med, om man har folk som stannar kvar på samma tjänst länge dvs
<CasperN> men en utbildning kostar 4k per dag/person
<CasperN> om du kollar på adrito som många kommuner kör idag
<CasperN> aditro*
<CasperN> som jag förstår så håller de utbildningar precis varenda dag för statligt anställda, det är nog där den riktigt stora kostnaden ligger
<einand> precis, inta specielt hög avgift
<realubot> Han är skapligt duktig på att teckna den här snubben: http://www.metro.se/udda/vad-ar-det-for-fel-pa-den-har-bilden/EVHlcz!DlfrOQeBUjEWs/
<einand> realubot: såg det
<realubot> Han använder fotografier som förlaga men ändå.
<phnom> _Trulls: Jädra irriterande det där när folk inte lyckas stava till ens nick :P
<_Trullo> hehe
<olja> linux Mint???
<olja> behöver lite hjälp med att byta från ubuntu till linux mint
<olja> har problem med att kontrollera om iso som jag laddat ner är i bra schick
<olja> man ska tydligen kunna göra detta i terminalen, har läst instruktionera på Mints hemsida men lyckas inte få det att funka
<olja> någon som kan häjlpa?
<arand> Du har checksumman från nedladdningssidan förmodar jag?
<olja> man ska väll köra någoti terminalen och sedan gemnföra med hemsidan
<arand> Eller tvärtom
<olja> ok
<arand> $ md5sum/sha1sum/sha256sum mint.iso
<olja> arand: ska jag lägga in det i termnalen?
<olja> 548f0ac303fea840ef138e5669880a74
<olja> detta finns på mints hemsida
<olja> som MD5 refferens antar jag
<arand> så om du kör "md5sum linuxmint*.iso"
<arand> Torde du får samma
<olja> med sudo innan?
<arand> nej
<olja> filen eller katalogen finns inte
<olja> får jag som svar
<arand> ersätt "mint.iso" med en fil eller katalog som finns
<olja> jag hänger inte riktigt med, har filen på skrivbordet
<arand> Alltså typ ~/Desktop/LinuxMint*.iso eller något sånt
<olja> nix funkar inte
<olja> körde: md5sum ~/Desktop/linuxmint-12-gnome-dvd-64bit.iso
<arand> Och?
<olja> fick svaret att filen eller katalogen finns inte
<arand> Kolla via filhanteraren vad som är den rätta sökvägen.
<arand> "~" är en kortnotering för /home/dittanvändarnamn
<olja> har öppnat Egenskaper fför filen och därifrån kopierat namnet
<olja> du menar: /home/olja/Skrivbord
<olja> så jag ska skriva: md5sum /home/olja/Skrivbord/linuxmint-12-gnome-dvd-64bit.iso
<olja> ah, ok det funkade fick samma refferens som på mints hemsida?
<olja> finns det någon Mint supportchatt i sverige som med ubuntu?
<olja> någon som vet kanske
<CasperN> inte vad jag hört om iaf
<CasperN> googling gav http://en.irc2go.com/webchat/?net=SpotChat&room=linuxmint-se&app=1
<arand> mint har bara engensk chatt (irc.spotchat.net) vad jag vet...
<olja> ok, tack
<olja> en lite dum fråga, vad är skyllnad på 32 o 64 bitar? kräver det olika av datorn?
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/546489_3205827538212_1041847425_32513880_1119660174_n.jpg
<einand> olja: det är två olika typer av processorer så ja, kräver "olika" datorer
<einand> olja: även om de fleta 64bitars datorer idag kan leka 32 bitars
 * einand dansar 00.00 dansen
<mazjayzkiaiki> Tjenare
<einand> arand: inte helt sant ~ är en förkortning av $HOME
<arand> True, men det är så det används i princip överallt dock.
<arand> ~$USER har jag inte sett förutom när man påpekar att ~ inte är $HOME :D
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-28
<larsemil> Barre: nu!
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Hallå.
<Markslap> Oi
<kodein> io io
<HeMan> io är ett intressant språk!
<HeMan> morrn förresten!
<Markslap> Oi HeMan
<HeMan> vad är det förresten som inte är i (oi)?
<arand> r?
<kodein> jag vill icke-interaktivt ladda upp enn fil till en ftp-server. ftp(1) tycks vara interaktivt. ska jag vara tvungen att pajpa kommandon till den via /dev/stdin, eller finns det ett enklare sätt?
<HeMan> kodein: kolla om inte curl kan göra det
<phnom> tftp annars
<kodein> HeMan: ah, bra tänkt
<HeMan> tftp är ett annat protokoll
<haffe> Tralalala.
<MrMind> hej. någon här som vet hur man i mysql kan uppdatera en tabell och specifiera exakt vart i tabellen men vill uppdatera? alltså mellan olika kolumner, något sånt här typ
<MrMind> mysql_query("UPDATE $tabell SET status=0 BETWEEN $start AND $limit");
<MrMind> och det ovanför fungerar som sagt inte
<MrMind> så t.ex
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ Barre   ] [ hexabit  ] [ macrobat     ] [ propus    ] [ tomu       ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ bois    ] [ Hoxx     ] [ madbear      ] [ realubot  ] [ ubot2      ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ bylzz   ] [ Hund     ] [ maddoc       ] [ rical     ] [ ubuntulog  ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ carl-   ] [ hy0z     ] [ maku_        ] [ Richiie   ] [ Unk1       ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ CasperN ] [ joakim   ] [ Markslap     ] [ rogst     ] [ vacum      ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ Chewtoy ] [ kafrune  ] [ markus       ] [ roosa     ] [ Whiskey    ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [ Cyrix   ] [ Kimmen_  ] [ martin1357811] [ sarunasv  ] [ x_link     ]
<MrMind> 11:09:23 [
<MrMind> hehe, blev fel
<larsemil> update tabell set status=0 where id >= 5 and id <= 10 typ?
<kodein> nä?
<MrMind> lite det som är problemet, den ska inte gå efter id utan efter kolumnererna eller vad man ska säga, alltså t.ex mellan 5 första kolumnera till 20:onde kolumnen
<kodein> larsemil: ja, eller BETWEEN 5 AND 10
<MrMind> så det ska fungera med med between?
<kodein> MrMind: kolumnerna? du kanske menar rader?
<MrMind> jao, rader kanske man säger
<larsemil> rad1
<larsemil> rad2
<larsemil> rad3
<larsemil> kolumn1     kolumn2     kolumn3
<MrMind> ah, fel av mig... rader är det
<MrMind> sorry
<larsemil> tror inte det går. varför inte använda id?
<kodein> men det är inte helt klart vad du menar, eg. du måste ju ha ett fältnamn vars värde ska vara mellan X och Y
<larsemil> MrMind: kan du inte visa strukturen på tabellen? INTE HÄR i kanalen, utan på en pastebni
<kodein> du _kan_ få fram ett radnummerr, men då ska du ju veta att det kan vara hyfsat slumpmässigt vilken rad som är vilken såvida du inte använder ORDER BY
<MrMind> jepp, kan lägga ut det på pastebin
<larsemil> kodein: ja men verkligen. update bör ju användas med fasta konstanter, rader är allt för dynamiskt.
<larsemil> det kommer bara sluta med fel data på fel ställe
<larsemil> HeMan: nu ska jag gå och brottas med din server
<HeMan> larsemil: bara höra av dig om du inte får igång den!
<MrMind> http://pastebin.com/tmwDJEdF
<MrMind> skrev en lite bättre förklaring också
<MrMind> hoppas ni förstår
<kodein> ja, isf är det ju WHERE id BETWEEN sidnummer*10 AND (sidnummer+1)*10 eller så
<kodein> möjligen får du anpassa lite för staketfel ;)
<HakanS> MrMind: Du får hålla koll på vilka Id som visas på sidan. Sedan är det ju bara att uppdatera dessa.
<phnom> Sorterar du på något annat sätt än efter id så kan du ju göra som HakanS säger och uppdatera id=x OR id=y OR id=z osv
<kodein> ja, eller iaf min-id och max-id. jag förutsatte ju t.ex. en diskret skala
<kodein> phnom: id IN (x, y, ..., z) är kortare och snyggare ;)
<MrMind> eey, kom på att jag sorterar efter datum
<MrMind> blir det lättare då?
<phnom> kodein: Det är ju iofs sant :P
<phnom> MrMind: date(time) kan du jämföra direkt ja.
<phnom> BETWEEN date_bgein AND date_end
<MrMind> hmm, alltså. förstår fortfarande inte riktigt hur jag ska lösa det. vad ska det vara för värdet på date_bgein och date_end?
<phnom> De datumen du vill ändra emellan
<phnom> Förutsatt att fältet är date i databasen
<HakanS> Du måste ändå hålla koll på vilka poster (ID) som listas på sidan.
<MrMind> men alltså, hmm. är inte mellan några exakta datum utan bara att den sorterar genom datum så att säga, kan vara olika datum på sidorna
<phnom> Ja, då tar du ju första och sista datumet som visas.
<HakanS> phnom: Kommer inte att fungera. Det är ju inget som säger att första datumet är unikt för denna sida. Samma datum kan ju ha funnits på sidan innan.
<MrMind>  mysql_query("UPDATE $tabell SET status=0 ORDER BY date LIMIT $start,$limit");
<MrMind> bör det fungera?
<phnom> HakanS: Men han vill ju uppdatera de som visas.
<phnom> ... Och nu fattade jag vad du menade.
<phnom> Det går snabbt idag ^^
<MrMind> hehe lugnt
<MrMind> men  mysql_query("UPDATE $tabell SET status=0 ORDER BY date LIMIT $start,$limit"); kommer inte fungera eller?
<phnom> MrMind: Använd id istället
<MrMind> hur fasiken gör man det då? :p
<MrMind> den måste sortera efter datum i vilket fall
<phnom> Ja, men du har ju som sagt idna för varje rad du visar?
<MrMind> jao, det har jag
<phnom> Så då kör du WHERE id IN (id1,id2,id3...)
<MrMind> hmm, okej. får ju id:na från $row['id'] men då får jag sätta in queryn i en loop eller? åh känner mig dum
<HakanS> MrMind: Vad är det du ska uppdatera? Hur ändrar du värdena? Via ett formulär?
<MrMind> HakanS: är som så att man i tabellen kan bocka en checkbox för varje rad, är den ibockad får status i databasen värdet 1 annars 0
<MrMind> och det kommer nya rader hela tiden
<MrMind> som kommer från ett formulär
<MrMind> ingen som hänger med eller? :(
<phnom> Bygg frågan i en loop, du loopar väl ändå när du kollar om den är icheckad, eller när du bygger htmlen?
<MrMind> jao, tror jag vet hur jag ska lösa det nu :)
<MrMind> tack för hjälpen gubbs
<larsemil> HeMan: ping! error error
<HeMan> larsemil: pong
<kodein> gnip
<larsemil> HeMan: kanske inte var n[got.
<larsemil> HeMan: äntligen tämjde jag besten!
<HeMan> larsemil: du måttade med handryggen, vek ihop ögonbrynen och skrek "DUMMA!"?
<larsemil> HeMan: var tvungen att göra partitionstabellen manuellt. installera, sen chroota in och köra en manuell grub. så lite hjälp från jimmie pekade på rätt håll.
<HeMan> larsemil: ah!
<larsemil> HeMan: kruxet var att ta bort alla partitionstabeler och köra en hederlig msdos
<larsemil> finns det någon smidig lvm hanterare i curses?
<einand> Runt om i USA föreslås ett antal olika lagförslag från kvinnliga politiker om att jämställa spermier med ofödda barn.
<einand> Delstatssenatorn Constance Johnson från Oklahoma föreslår nu bland annat ett förbud mot "manlig masturbering". I sitt lagförslag skriver hon: "...any action in which a man ejaculates or otherwise deposits semen anywhere but in a woman's vagina shall be interpreted and construed as an action against an unborn child."
<larsemil> HeMan: borde inte vara något problem att köra GUID den stora 5tb raiden va?
<HeMan> larsemil: det ska gå fint
<HeMan> larsemil: jag brukar tom göra så att jag kör lvm direkt på disken
<HeMan> larsemil: "nackdelen" är att andra OS inte förstår vad det är, men det brukar inte vara något problem med maskiner som enbart kör linux
<larsemil> HeMan: hur gör man det?
<HeMan> larsemil: pvcreate /dev/sdb
<HeMan> larsemil: isf parted /dev/sdb; pvcreate /dev/sdb1
<larsemil> HeMan: förstår inte, http://pastebin.com/0ZWy6EFt
<phnom> einand: gahahahaha
<larsemil> HeMan: så ser disken ut just nu
<larsemil> om jag kör pvcreate /dev/sdb får jag: Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering).
<HeMan> larsemil: du kör "sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb"  ?
<larsemil> HeMan: yep
<larsemil> larsemil@storage01:~$ sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering).
<HeMan> larsemil: skumt
<HeMan> larsemil: prova "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1" först
<phnom> einan: Hade varit ännu roligare om hon inte menat det som satir mot de som tycker att obefruktade ägg räknas som barn. ^^
<HeMan> larsemil: och sen "sudo pvcreate -f -z /dev/sdb"
<larsemil> HeMan: nu gick det, tack
<HeMan> larsemil: svarar du på ärendet och säger att det är löst?
<larsemil> HeMan: will do
<HeMan> går det på något enkelt sätt kolla hur mycke tcp retransmit man haft?
<HeMan> jag vill kolla på en maskin, inte ett specifikt koppel
<Kimmen_> HeMan: snmp på nåt sätt?
<HeMan> Kimmen: det verkar som /proc/net/snmp innehåller det jag behöver
<einand> SEB måste verkligen vinna pris som sveriges sämsta bank
 * andol har överlag varit nöjd med SEB.
<einand> står jämt om dom i media att dom klantat sig, och nu senaste råka min mor ut för problem
<einand> hon betalade räkningar (som de flesta gör) och pengarna har nått motagaren.
<einand> Men inte dragits från hennes konot, och banken vägrar erkänna att det ens skall dras pengar
<einand> fast bättre det, än alla tusen gånger dom drar dubbelt
<spacebug-> skaffa nordea och inte kunna använda e-leg :(
<spacebug-> annars rätt nöjd med dom
<Barre> larsemil: tjenis... e du där nu då?
<andol> bamsefar: Hmm, headweb vill verkligen inte ge upp med att försöka få mig att mata in extra information såsom födelsedag, kön, etc.
<bamsefar> andol: Är det så?
<andol> bamsefar: Jupp, tidigare var det "Berätta mer om dig själv" som dök upp vid inloggning. Nu är det en ny variant "Komplettera din profil", med motsvarande frågor, även det den popupen inte verkar vara kopplad till inlogg på samma vis.
<Barre> vart tog den lilla söta larsemil vägen, ingen som vet? ingen som vet!
<spacebug-> jag har alltid kört pidgin men empathy verkar ju helt ok. Fungerar även med webcam om jag fattat det rätt?
<realubot> spacebug-: Webcam fungerar ju inte om man använder MS Live-konton?
<kosmick> pidgin buggar för mig, varje gång jag försöker skicka en fil så killas processen :/
<spacebug-> realubot: är det ms live jag har då? hehe MSN använder jag och ICQ
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag vet inte vad du har men MS kallar väl sina chattkonton för Live-konton.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> MSN finns inte. Protokollet heter ju msnp och chattklienten heter Live Messenger.
<realubot> Eller hur det nu är.
<spacebug-> kan nog stämma, jag är inte så insatt i det där.
<realubot> Dom har ju bytt namn på chattklienten i omgångar.
<spacebug-> är det inte även reklam i klienten till windows? skummt
<realubot> Hur som helst så tror jag inte att webbkamera fungera i Pidgin/Empathy om man använder MS Live-konton (eller chattar med någon som gör det).
<spacebug-> såg bara på gnomes hemsida ang gnome 3.4 att de hade uppe empathy och en webcamchatt å tänkte att det säkert va MSN
<realubot> Däremot så gick ju MS över till ett öppet protokoll eller vad det var för att MS Live-tjänster ska fungera på nya enheter som smartphones och surfplattor.
<realubot> spacebug-: Innan har webcamchatt krävt att man har andra konton är MS.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> MÃ¥nga har ju Live-konton hos MS.
<realubot> *andra konton än MS...
<realubot> spacebug-: Glöm aldrig detta nu.
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Det blir pinsakt om du får en fråga om detta på jobbet och så har du glömt allt.
<spacebug-> inte för att jag vill se eller höra den jag chattar med men kunde ju va kul att det fingerade OM man nån gång skulle vilja
<realubot> *pinsamt
<spacebug-> jag har bara applenördar på jobbet ändå så det är nog ingen fara
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo. Jag tror det är bättre att satsa på Skype om du vill se personen du pratar med.
<spacebug-> mm jo det har jag provat lite
<realubot> Finns det inga bra Open Source webbchattar så man slipper chattklienten helt?
<einand> skype ägs ju av microsoft med, så det är ju samma skit som deras live tjänster
<spacebug-> de avslyssnar väl även skype.. eller det va prat om det iaf
<spacebug-> IRC + blowfish på egen server över VPN, alternativt talk över SSH
<spacebug-> eller bara sluta va paranoid kunde väl funka oxå iofs
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, just det.
<realubot> Trafiken skickas via deras server. Det är inte en point-to-point connection.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, men hur får du inte camen i ssh, blowfish grejen?
<einand> spacebug-: dom avlyssnar skype ja
<spacebug-> realubot: nej där snackar jag enbart text
<bittin> grafikkortet i min PC håller på att paja får hålla ut med min eMac i 3veckor tills jag ändå tänkte köpa ett 6770
<kes0> lag^: Har du lagg?
<einand> ännu en gång hittar jag mig  själv på en random bild på internet, känner mig typ som william scream http://jojofoto.se/blogg/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/MG_63661.jpg
<kes0> Soft
<lag^> kes0: :<
<larsemil> Barre: du får ställa frågan på dagen, jag är ju busy på kvällarna. bara inne sporadiskt på tlf
<larsemil> är det någon som vill bya en kvm instans med mig? jag får en hos dig och du en med
<larsemil> -med hos mig
<spacebug-> realubot: enligt http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/audio-video.html.en ska det funka med MSN
<larsemil> nej nu drar jag igen!
<realubot> spacebug-: Se där. Då kanske dom har fixat stöd för det då.
<spacebug-> kanske
<realubot> "Half of all U.S. households own at least one Apple product, according to CNBC’s All-America Economic survey."
<Philip5> helt off-topic men det är ingen som råkar känna till en streamad tjänst som änder tv4 sport?
<einand> Philip5: gör inte tv4 sport det ;)
<Philip5> tror inte det kär direktsända grejer
<einand> ok
<einand> elakt
<Philip5> tror de räknar det som betaltv
<haffe> God kväll.
<hy0z> Helloeh
<dircht> argh bitchiga tågvärd :( gör mig på dåligt humör
<einand> dircht: vad hände
<einand> jag åkte västtrafiks bussar för någon vecka sedan. Då ville dom se id
<einand> vilket jag vägra
<einand> mest av princip
<einand> står inte någonstans i de allmänna vilkåren att jag måste ha id
<dircht> tåget avgick för tidigt, det var knappt at jag hann med, så jag påpekade det för tågvärden och hon började tjaffsa och vägrade erkänna att dom avgått för tidigt. Inte service minded för 5 öre
<einand> jobbigt
<dircht> einand: vad hände när du vägrade?
<einand> hon gnällde som bara den, och när jag inte längre svara gick hon vidare till nästa
<einand> men vi taffsa iaf i 2-3 minuter
<einand> hon sa att "Nästa gång måste du minnsan ha med dig id"
<_Trullo> hon gjorde ju helt rätt
<_Trullo> du betedde dig som en idiot
<dircht> dom har frågat mig ibland "är du ungdom?" för jag har ungdomskort.. dom har aldrig bett om id. Fast jag undrar varför dom ens frågar, ingen svarar väl "nej jag är inte ungdom jag bara åker på ungdomskort"
<einand> http://vasttrafik.se/Att-resa/resevillkor/
<einand> _Trullo: klart jag inte skall visa id kort
<einand> hon har ingen rätt att fråga efter det
<einand> jag har vuxenkort, så det var ingen anledning heller
<einand> och månadskorten är opersonliga
<dircht> varför skulle hon ha id isf?
<_Trullo> men varför vägra då? finns väl ingen anledning
<_Trullo> hålla på o krångla
<einand> För jag vet inte varför hon ville ha id kort
<dircht> finns ju ingen anledning att behöva ha id om man har vuxen opersonligt kort
<dircht> låter ju bara dumt att slösa tid på det
<einand> irriterande iaf
<einand> en annan gång gjorde jag en kontrollant riktigt sur, för då ville jag se hans id först
<markus> Någon som har koll på hur man "automountar" en usdb-hårddisk manuellt?
<einand> Jag anser att om någon kommer ombord och kräver att se mitt kort och id, så är det minsta dom kan göra att förse mig med bevis för att dom faktiskt jobbar för västtrafik
<einand> markus: mount -a ?
<markus> Jag försöker montera en hårddisk utan att plugga in och ut usb-kabeln
<markus> den finns inte med i /etc/fstab
<markus> den brukar lägga sig under /media/digital eftersom digital är labelnamnet
<_Trullo> För personer som är bosatta i Sverige finns ingen skyldighet att inneha legitimation. Det är alltså inte straffbart att vara utan det. Man kan dock förvägras tjänster, även hos myndigheter. De flesta vuxna personer behöver i praktiken kunna legitimera sig i olika sammanhang, och använder då sitt körkort, identitetskort eller pass. Utländska pass och id-kort gäller oftast inte, särskilt inte hos bankerna, som kräver legitimation med sve
<dircht> einand: helt rätt.. men det är ju tabu att säga emot. Då blir dom sura för att man har mage till det
<_Trullo> dom kan ju lätt kasta ut dig om du inte visar id :)
<einand> _Trullo: nix det kan dom inte
<einand> _Trullo: http://vasttrafik.se/Att-resa/resevillkor/
<einand> _Trullo: står ingenstans att man måste ha id
<einand> fick till och med ersättning av västtrafik en gång, när en förare vägrade mig ta med mat ombord
<einand> eftersom det står i avtalet att man får det
<dircht> _Trullo: men varför ska dom hålla på att fråga om id om det är ett månadskort vuxen?
<_Trullo> Vid tvister om tolkningen av de här reglerna gäller alltid förarens, ombordpersonalens eller annan trafiktjänstemans uppfattning och den ska följas utan undantag. Tolkningen går att överklaga hos Västtrafik (se avsnittet Krav och reklamationer).
<einand> dircht: varför ens göra det om man är ungdom
<_Trullo> du åker dit
<_Trullo> men ni förstår ju inte
<_Trullo> varför krångla till det hela tiden?
<einand> _Trullo: fråga personalen varför dom bråkar
<_Trullo> nu kanske medelåldern här inne är 15 år, då förstår jag iofs
<_Trullo> jag är 39 år
<einand> jag själv är 30
<dircht> _Trullo: fast det är ju kontrollanten som krånglar när dom ska ha id utöver kort
<_Trullo> du förstår jag verkligen inte varför du beter dig som en idiot mot personalen som erbjuder dig en tjänst som du nyttjar varje dag säkert
<einand> för jag har ingen skyldighet att visa id, jag kanske inte ens äger ett
<_Trullo> jaja. ska sova
<einand> mitt id-kort är inte ens sis kodkänt
<jesper> Jag har körkort
<einand> har inte jag, därför jag åker buss ;)
<jesper> lyxigt med privatchaffis
<dircht> einand: nu kom den sura tågvärden tillbaka. Jag fick henne att gå och kolla med föraren när hon inte trodde mig. Jag hade rätt så nu kom hon faktiskt och bad om ursäkt :)
<einand> dircht: inte illa :)
<dircht> dircht 1, västtrafik 0
<einand> snart är det ju g4s som skall ta över värdskapet, och kontrollerna
<jesper> Jag tycker inte man ska snacka tågproblem här... jag tycker man ska snacka Fedora VS Ubuntu VS OpenSUSE
<einand> jesper: är en öppen kanal, så båda problemen är välkomen även om du absolut har rätt att det bör vara huvud inriktningen
<einand> offtopic kanalen lades ner just med argumentationen att det skulle vara fritt här inne
<einand> hum.. enligt riktlinjerna är faktiskt Fedora VS Ubuntu VS OpenSUSE debatt inte tillåten ;)
<jesper> tråkmånsar
<kosmick> hej alla
<Barre> einand: det är det ju inte, om debatten hålls saklig och på god nivå (alltså inte flaming och trollning) så går det alldeles utmärkt.. min tolkning ialla fall :P
<kosmick> va gör ni?
<einand> Barre: har man suntförnuft så är det nog inga problem
<jesper> hittar heller inget i riktlinjerna som säger att man inte får diskutera olika linuxdistros
<Barre> einand: så är det, med sunt förnuft kommer man långt =)
<einand> jesper: punkt 2
<Barre> kosmick: inte mycket, jobbar fortfarande (tyck synd om mig, har hållt igång sen 05:20 och är inte klar) håller på till jag somnar..
<Barre> själv då?
<kosmick> lyssnar på house musik
<einand> kosmick: precis avslutat en diskution om västtrafik, och deras kontrollanter/värdar
<einand> Färdmedel: Gemensam benämning på tåg, spårvagn, buss och fartyg.
<einand> lol
<einand> så deras båtar räknas inte ;)
<dircht> hahah
<einand> eller deras taxi
<jesper> på vilket sätt skulle punkt nr 2 förbjuda diskution kring olika distros?
<realubot> http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/1283/vikt.png
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen.
<einand> jesper: för den väldigt lätt övergår till heta diskutioner om vilken eller vad som är bäst
<jesper> i så fall får man ju inte diskutera nångonting överhuvudtaget
<einand> realubot: går trögt
<realubot> Jag ska ner i 80-82 kg muskler. Jag är alldeles för biffig.
<realubot> Tjejerna gillar inte så musklulösa män.
<realubot> einand: Det går väldigt trögt. Det är dags för en uppryckninh.
<realubot> *uppryckning
<einand> kanske skall köpa mig ne våg med
<jesper> Herr Realubot, vi  tror inte på radom stolpskott
<realubot> Min våg är lite dålig. Mäter +- 1 kg, typ.
<realubot> jesper: Random stolpskott?
<einand> kan man köpa sig vilken våg som helst, eller är dom som kostar 1000+ bättre på nått sätt?
<Barre> de kanske väger rätt
<einand> MILF badrumsvåg
<Barre> och det är ju inte alltid man vill det (gluttar ner på min begynnande gubbkula)
<jesper> Att ens partner kan Assembly borde vara ett krav i alla förhållanden
<Barre> hahahah
<einand> jesper: beror på vilken cpu
<dircht> einand: finns ju vågar som är uppkopplade med wifi och lagrar all data med fina diagram etc så du kan se det på datorn.. lite overkill kanske
<einand> dircht: kanske
<dircht> tydligen så känner den dessutom av vem som ställer sig på vågen, så man kan ha flera profiler med statestik
<einand> våg för 500kr som har en felmarginal på +-100g
<einand> låter väl rätt ok?
<jesper> är man bra på linux så behöver man ingen våg.. det viktiga är att man kan dallra på magen och skaka sina manboobs
<realubot> einand: Jag tror du kan köpa en våg för 99 kr lika väl som en för 999 kr. Det räcker ju att vågen visar rätt på något kilo.
<einand> realubot: verkar som alla digitala lirar på 100g, oavsätt pris
<einand> jesper: precis manboobs som man kan pilla på och låstas att det är Fröken J.Peg
<dircht> då är jag kass på linux :( smal som en sticka
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps.
<einand> dircht: det kommer, så du behöver inte oroa dig
<einand> realubot: sluta skaka fläsket, du skrämmer barnen
 * realubot tränar bänkpress med einand som skivstång.
<einand> oj
<jesper> är man vältrännad så är man ingen datornörd... då är man sån där mobbare
<dircht> så man är antingen datornörd eller mobbare.. det finns inga andra personligheter?
<kosmick> sipan var inte direkt vältränad fast han var mobbare
<markus> gnome 3.4 är ute
<markus> men fortfarande inte stöd föra att byta applikation med ett klick
<jesper> det är en vetenskaplig omöjlighet att vara en  vältrännad datornörd
<realubot> "The question of ‘What Other Operating Systems Do You Use?’ threw up a stat I wasn’t expecting (although i’ve never really thought about it): 75% of Ubuntu users also use Windows."
<realubot> sipan?
<realubot> Frågan är om man ska ta en kaffe nu.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot försöker fånga in x_link med en stor hov.
<markus> nån som har problem med virtualbox eller? jag kan inte köra det för det är något problem att bygga virtualbox-dkms vad det nu är
<einand> x_link: du, jag vill ha ersättning nu, för alla nätter du missat och jag ställt upp i stället ;)
<K350> Somliga text-baserade  program har ju 'grafik' som knappar ochannat som syns i terminalen. Finns det något program - för något programmeringspråk - för att skappa sådan 'grafik'?
<kosmick> ncurses?
<K350> Aaah, är det ett program?
<kosmick> nej ett bibliotek
<kosmick> som man kan skapa TUI program med
<K350> Vet du vilka språk som stöds?
<kosmick> alla möjliga t ex C
<K350> Så det kallas för TUI...ok bra att veta :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-29
<kosmick> jao :)
<K350> Toppen, då ska jag googla på ncursses och TUI då, tack!:-)
<kosmick> här har du exempel: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/helloworld.html
<K350> Nämen toppen!!!
<K350> gcc hittar inte ncurses.h som ligger i /opt/ncurses/include/ncurses/ som tydligen inte är standardfolder. Vart ska headerfilen ligga egnetligen?
<Barre> larsemil :)
<coffe> Barre,
<Barre> coffe!!!!   det var ett tag sen, läget?
<coffe> Barre, jorå det är rätt bra .. hur är det själv  ?
<coffe> någon som har koll på hur man anv fb för att sköta inloggning på ens egen site ?
<Barre> skulle gissa på att fb kan agera openID provider
<kodein> har för mig det, ja
<kodein> varför man nu vill tvinga folk att ha fejan
<kodein> känns ju kanske vettigare att tillåta valfri openid-provider
<coffe> För den sidan jag pillar med  har 100% anknytning till FB, så de är ju en stor förenkling.
<coffe> någon med Ajfön här ?
<Kimmen> har en liggandes
<coffe> en polare som ska förklara för sin mamma hur man forward ett mms
<larsemil> Barre: jag beh;ver din hjalp!
<larsemil> NU! :(
<larsemil> varje gang jag uppdaterar sa krashar min mdraid.
<larsemil> vet att jag byggde upp den igen forut.
<andol> coffe: Tror nyckelordet du letar efter är "Facebook Connect"
<andol> coffe: I övrigt så delar jag kodeins skeptisism till Facebook-logins.
<larsemil> andol: men inte om det ar en facebooktjanst. det ar ju da det SKA vara sa.
<larsemil> om jag har fatt upp min mdadm och mina logiska volymer pa en livecd, hur far jag mitt system att kanna till dem?
<larsemil> ar det nagon fil jag ska kopiera?
<larsemil> eller ar nog iof grub som inte funkar..
<andol> larsemil: Jo, men så är jag även skeptiskt till facebooktjänster, men i övrigt så är det säkert rimligt i dylika fall.
<andol> coffe: Förresten, du höll på att byta jobb, eller hur var det? Hamnat någonannanstans nu?
<larsemil> tror bara jag beh;ver ordna med grub... tabbe att ha 32bitars pa usbminne...
<coffe> andol,  japps. är "arbetslös" just nu
<coffe> andol,  då sidan jag gör .. rör ett spel på FB.. så är det en grym förenkling med FB logins.
<HeMan> Barre: Grattis på namnsdagen!
<larsemil> jag ser inte barre i almanackan!
<coffe> larsemil,  Tjena .. hade du något strul några kvällar sedan ?
<larsemil> coffe: stromavbrott i falun, de hade tydligen inte ups pa switcharna
<HeMan> larsemil: det är för att du har fel almenaca
<larsemil> HeMan: oh!
<HeMan> larsemil: du ska ha "Nude storage nerds"-kalendern
<larsemil> jag far barrekadera mig med en riktig almanacka
<larsemil> sag ni? barre-kadera
<coffe> larsemil,  ok.. för jag gjorde en db fråga å plötsligen bara stannade allt.
<larsemil> coffe: sa det var du!!! :D
<larsemil> brb reboot
<coffe> japps ... update users set id=32323 where id=23232
<coffe> läste i DMZ att man nu inte ens behöver starta om för aktivera ny kernel .. hur gör man det ?
<HeMan> coffe: ksplice
<HeMan> coffe: eller kexec beroende på vad man menar
<HeMan> coffe: eller om det finns något ännu nyare som jag inte kollat på
<g0tr00t> Ingen som är kunnig på mysql?
<coffe> g0tr00t,  jo
<coffe> HeMan,  ok.. tnx
<g0tr00t> coffe: Kan du med FILE_STORE?
<g0tr00t> Fattar inte hur jag ska skriva... =/
<coffe> du vill göra en tabell som anv file_store som db motor ?
<larsemil> skärmhanteringen i 12.04 = nice
<g0tr00t> coffe: Precis... Men jag måste skriva den absoluta sökvägen dit. Så då jag lägger till 'FILE_STORE' i databasen, vad skriver jag sen efteråt? O_o
<coffe> vart den filen ska ligga som den ska anv för det.
<larsemil> coffe: jag har ett proxmoxproblem..
<coffe> larsemil,  jag är här för dig :)
<larsemil> coffe: först och främst: jag har anslutit en iscsi och skapat en LVM på den som jag använder för att lagra diskbilder. monteras den inte någonstanns?
<coffe> larsemil, den gör  det så fort du anv den ..
<larsemil> coffe: jag hade velat kopiera över några diskfiler från lokalt till lvm/iscsi utdelningen, i terminalen. men det verkar inte gå
<larsemil> coffe: och sen fungerar inte iscsi på ena hosten, den har problem med modulerna
<coffe> larsemil,  ok..  detta kan vi lösa :)
<coffe> då hostarna i sig själva sedan är  lv på dom.. så får man trixa lite
<coffe> jag undrar om jag har kvar mitt script för att flytta .. ska kolla
<coffe> larsemil,  ska vi ta de priv ?
<larsemil> coffe: mm
<g0tr00t> coffe: Så jag kan alltså skriva direkt efter 'FILE_STORE'enhet/sökväg/mapp eller?
<coffe> g0tr00t,  har jag för mig .
<g0tr00t> Kanon, ska testa. :)
<coffe> OT: letar efter ett program till wintendo som man kan anv för att bara spara filen på en speciell plats.
<phnom> Någon som vet exakt vilka versioner av apache/php loopia kör?
<kodein> apache är ju enkelt att se i headern i a f
<phnom> kodein: Loopia säger inte vilken version de körde i headern
<phnom> iaf inte när jag kastade en get på loopia.se
<kodein> verkar så, ja
<kodein> har för mig versionsnummer brukar ska skrivas ut
<phnom> Beror ju på hur man konfar apache.
<kodein> då konfar de väl helt enkelt fel!
<phnom> Japp
<kodein> och så kör de inte nginx, så det är dubbelt så fel
<phnom> hehe
<larsemil> coffe: proxmox + icedteaplugin + chromium funkar inte så bra. chromium tror sidorna har krashat, fast de inte gjort det.
<coffe> larsemil,  1.9 ? 2.0
<larsemil> 1.9. men funkar fint i firefox
<larsemil> coffe: tycker du man ska köra 2.0 i produktion nu?
<coffe> larsemil,  nej .. men jag har nog kört FF mot proxmox .
<bamsefar> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.440753/samsung-plockar-in-headweb :)
<antii> bamsefar: Ballt.
<larsemil> men visa film utan silverlight det vill ni inte? :D
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vi jobbar på det också.
<bamsefar> Och det är ganska lite film som använder silverlight
<larsemil> bamsefar: nej ser faktiskt att det blivit bättre. sist kunde jag knappt titta på något alls
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det är ett filmbolag som kräver att vi använder silverlight.
<bamsefar> Men om du ville se twilight förstår jag att du fastnade i silverlight-träsket. :P
<coffe> försöker hitta en bra torrent mjulkvara för att  man ska kunna centralt tanka ner  torrents . tips ?
<phnom> coffe: rtorrent
<larsemil> bamsefar: haha oh ja! :D minns inte vad det var riktigt.
<larsemil> bamsefar: är det på grund av drm skäl?
<HeMan> coffe: vad menar du med centralt?
<coffe> HeMan,  har en liten server som står som lagrings server..  vill fixa så  alla i huset enkelt kan addera en torrent fil som ska laddas ner
<HeMan> coffe: de flesta torrent-klienter kan väl övervaka bibliotek efter .torrent-filer?
<coffe> HeMan,  japps .   så långt är jag ..   men windows will inte spara magnetlänkar.   så det är från man hittar en torrent till de man lätter den i auto mappen jag föröker finna en smdig lösning på
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det är det.
<Barre> HeMan: tackar :)
<Barre> larsemil: nu är jag här några minuter,
<larsemil> Barre: och jag är tillbaka från lunchen
<larsemil> Barre: men jag klarade av mdadm grejerna helt själv! :D
<Barre> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> larsemil: har du ett par minuter i pm?
<larsemil> Barre: yes!
<bittin> http://www.99.se/kopes-saljes/294275-ibook-g4-laddare-stockholm.html#post2064651
<kodein> ok.
<larsemil> Barre: hade samma problem som sist, att ubuntu tappade bort min mdraid vid uppdatering. så fick återskapa den och alla logiska grupper och volymer
<Barre> men:O
<larsemil> jag har en mapp som heter "Justin Timberlake - FutureSex [2006][CD+SkidVid+Cov] " när jag kör for file in $(find ./); do echo $file; done blir svaret typ:
<larsemil> JUSTIN
<larsemil> TIMBERLAKE
<larsemil> -
<larsemil> Futuresex
<larsemil> osv
<larsemil> hur kommer man runt det?
<andol> larsemil: 1) Varför har du över hvud taget en sådan mapp? :)
<Barre> hahahahah
<andol> larsemil: 2) Brukar fungera bättre med find | while read $file; do
<andol> larsemil: I och med att du pipar till while, så får du det naturliga brottet på newline istället för på space.
<Barre> eller kanske fnutt-fnutt runt find. "$(find ./)"
<Barre> ?
<andol> larsemil: Sen vill du förstås quota "$file" när du sen använder det.
<kodein> echo "$file" vill man göra
<Barre> och det var det jag menar
 * Barre smyger ut och skäms
<larsemil> kodein: funkade faktiskt inte
<larsemil> andol: find ./ | while read $file; do echo $file; done
<andol> larsemil: Japp, även om echo "$file" som sagt är bättre, även om det just in fallet echo inte nödvändigtvis spelar någon större roll, men väl med andra kommandon.
<larsemil> andol: för det där funkade inte alls. :)
<larsemil> bash: read: "./Louis": inte en giltig identifierare
<larsemil> andol: kodein Barre fick lov att sätta IFS till:
<larsemil> IFS='
<larsemil> '
<kodein> larsemil: for file in *; do echo $file; done
<larsemil> kodein: måste ha underkataloger också
<larsemil> men som sagt. jag löste det
<kodein> for file in `ls -r`
<larsemil> MEN JAG LÖSTE DET:::!!:!:!:!:!:!! :D
<kodein> skiter väl jag i!111
<Kimmen> går väl speca i ls vad den ska wrappa filnamn med?
<Kimmen> ls -Q
<bittin> http://www.99.se/kopes-saljes/294275-ibook-g4-laddare-stockholm.html#post2064651
<bittin> ingen här som har en fungerande iBook g4 laddare att låna ut eller ge bort ett tag? människan som lånar ut en sladd kan få datorn gratis sen
<g0tr00t> bittin: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Repair-a-Broken-iBook-G4-Charger-Plug-Cord/
<spacebug-> sådär ja, nu ligger även Precise download counter som en bild på skrivbordet ;)
<speakman> verkar som om morgonens uppdatering av flashplayer-nonfree/installer fullständigt dödade möjligheterna för flashspelning.
<andol> speakman: Feature!
<speakman> andol: det känns onekligen lite så
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> larsemil: Fungerar inte $(find ./ | sed 's/ /\\ /g') ?
<realubot> Nä.
<realubot> larsemil: Det här fungerar ju: for i in ./*; do echo "$i" | sed 's/ /\\ /g'; done
<realubot> larsemil: Fungerar också: for i in ./*; do echo "$i"; done
<larsemil> vill fortf byta en kvm instans med någon om ni är intresserade!
<Barre> larsemil: jag är sjukt intresserad.. men jag har ännu inte fått min fiber installerad... då har jag en infrastruktur som möjligtvis skulle hålla måttet för att vara good enough för dig
<realubot> larsemil: Barre http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<realubot> Läs och lär.
<realubot> "Never use a CommandSubstitution -- of EITHER kind! -- around something that writes out filenames."
<Barre> realubot: ahh.. det står så på internetz.. alltså är det sant ;P
<realubot> Barre: Det är länken som dom alltid postar i #bash om man frågar hur man loopar över filer.
 * realubot sätter upp en skylt med texten "Stängt p.g.a. låg aktivitet!".
<Philip5> realubot: du kan ju roa dig med att fundera ut vilket av följande albumomslag som skulle vara mest troligt att du hade släppt med din musik om du var musiker... http://blog.tastebuds.fm/worst-album-covers-of-all-time/
<Barre> larsemil: tack för hjälpen
<bittin> är detta nåt att ha: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/142107-asus_p8z68-v-gen3-atx-intel_z68-ddr3-3xpci-e-sata_3.0-usb_3.0 ?
<bittin> försökte damma av grafikkortet på min PC men får inte tillbaka det, och tror jag tog i en anningens hårt då en plastbit flög iväg så nu har jag större lust att bygga en PC i ett rymligare chassi så man inte får ont i händerna och måste flytta ett bo av sladdar så fort man ska damma av nåt
<kes0> Ge mig en slant så kan jag kapa bort allt onödigt i din burk så den blir rymlig ;)
<derfian> har någon insikt i hur fontpath byggs upp i ubuntu?
<bamsefar> derfian: De börjar oftast med / ;)
<derfian> det jag hittade antydde att man inte använde catalogue, kan nån bekräfta?
<kes0> bittin: Bra du sa de där, tror jag ska ta med min burk till verkstaden och kapa lite i den =)
<bittin> :p
<derfian> bamsefar: ingen av mina font paths börjar med slash, men hur som helst. :-)
<bamsefar> Jag har ingen aning
<kes0> bittin: Ska kika i den nu o se vad som kan kapas :P
<kes0> Äh gick inte att göra så mkt :P har liten burk så
<einand> CasperN, Philip5: http://i.imgur.com/8F6mX.jpg
<einand> bonus till den av er som kan förklara varför bilden blev så kornig
<CasperN> högt isotal
<einand> 200
<einand> so tror inte det
<CasperN> nä
<CasperN> kraftig jpg komprimering då?
<einand> sköt den i raw
<einand> så förstår faktiskt inte
<coffe> HeMan,  hade du något bra tips då ?
<bittin> är detta okej hårdvara om man vill bygga PC?: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/132149-msi_p67a-gd65_intel_core_i5-2500k_bundling
<einand> bittin: ser helt ok ut
<bittin> tänkte bygga ihop en PC för 4-6k, eller snarare få nån annan att bygga ihop en åt mig då jag har börjat hata min Dualcore efter ha haft den i 4 veckor försökte damma av mitt grafikkort men fick inte i det igen pga HPs fjantiga säkerhetsspärrar
<Barre> HeMan: här har du lite tips unför "the talk" med dina barn (om du inte redan känner dig rustad med svar för alla frågor och sånt som kan uppstå när barnen växer upp) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pCjMGOvMghY#!
 * andol försöker föreställa sig Barre utkläd till Jar Jar Binks...
<coffe> inte så svårt..
<Barre> hahah
<andol> Barre, HeMan: Själv är jag dock böjd åt att Rätt ordning att introducera någon till filmerna är 4,5,1,2,3,6
<bamsefar> Barre: Tjipp
<_Trullo> http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-Cable/dp/B000I1X6PM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top heh
<realubot> bittin: Har du rabatt på Webhallen? Annars är moderkortet billigare här: http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?site=prisjakt&T2=P8Z68-V%2fGEN3
<realubot> 100 kr billigare inkl. frakt.
<bittin> realubot, nepp
<realubot> *140 kr t.o.m.
<bittin> får kolla där senare då tänkte börja bygga om 2månader
<realubot> Om du beställer flera saker så tror jag Inet eller Komplett blir billigast allt som allt.
<einand> fast frågan är om man vågar köpa av ett okänt företag som Alina
<realubot> Inet ligger ganska bra i pris.
<realubot> Och fraktfritt om man använder Sweclockers länk.
<realubot> einand: Så okänt är det inte.
<einand> dom känns inte helt seriösa iaf
<realubot> Jag har köpt datorgrejer på Alina. Inge problem.
<realubot> einand: Varför känns dom inte helt seriösa?
<einand> dom skriver ibland annat inte på websidan vart dom ligger
<realubot> Uppsala.
<CasperN> http://www.alina.se/butikerna.aspx
<einand> butikerna ja
<realubot> http://www.alina.se/butikerna.aspx
<CasperN> http://www.alina.se/omalina.aspx
<CasperN> det borde väl räcka?
<einand> japp
<einand> ligger lite ologiskt bara, men köper det där
<einand> 41 anställda
<einand> 123miljoner i omsättning
<einand> hum..
<einand> udda
<bittin> Alina är rätt seriöst
<einand> fast dom har så hög omsättning har dom väldigt lågt kapital
<Barre> andol: är benägen att hålla med dig...
<einand> min gissning är att dom har försvunnit om 5-8år
<bittin> verkar dock som jag handlar på Webhallen, Dustin och Dataone
<Barre> bamsefar: tjopp
<bittin> http://pastie.org/3693037
<bittin> vad tror ni om det datorpaketet?
<einand> bittin: säker på att det blir billigare att köpa från 3 olika säljare, om du räknar med frakten
<bittin> einand, Webhallen kan jag gå till och hämta upp saker samma med DataOne
<bittin> så är bara Dustin jag behöver betala frakt på
<einand> hur mycket sparar du då?
<einand> dustin har fri frak om du handlar för över 500kr
<bittin> ah
<bittin> då behöver jag inte betala frakt nånstans
<bittin> men 5500kr kostar det där typ
<bittin> 5529
<einand> ok
<einand> najs
<einand> kör på
<bittin> jo bara börja spara
<bittin> har typ 2300 i pengar varje månad om jag inte köper nåt annat
<bittin> så om jag struntar i att köpa sprit, eller äta ute eller åka iväg o hitta på roliga saker i 3-4månader så har jag en ny pc
<einand> bra motivation tilll att inte göra skit iaf
<bittin> jo
<Zambezi> bittin: Det är inget realistiskt mål med så små marginaler.
<bittin> Zambezi, huh?
<realubot> bittin: Inet köper du fraktfritt från med Sweclockers länk. Så det är inga problem att köpa vissa delar som är billigast på Inet från just Inet.
<realubot> Annars är det inte säkert att det blir så billigt att köpa delar från olika butiker.
<bittin> realubot, okej kan man hämta saker från inet i Inetsbutik?
<bittin> o betala där
<realubot> bittin: Jag tror det går ja men minns inte säkert.
<bittin> k
<bittin> aja lär behöva spara 2-3månader allafall
<bittin> om jag skiter i att göra nåt på 2månader har jag allafall typ 4400
<realubot> Jag tror det går att beställa från deras hemsida och hämta/betala i butik. Men varför? Frakten är ju gratis med Sweclockers-länk?
<bittin> realubot, ah
<bittin> missade det :p
<realubot> bittin: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6101343/fraktfritt-sweclockers-vid-kop-over-500kr
<bittin> ne men om folk vill umgås med mig får dom komma hit
<bittin> realubot, najs hoppas det gäller om 3-4månader
<realubot> Dock måste du handla för över 500 kr,
<bittin> realubot, det gör man ganska lätt om man ska bygga en hel dator
<realubot> bittin: Exakt.
<midP> Tjenare. Behöver hjälp. Kort och gott, mitt Unetbootin hänger sig i Windows när jag försöker skapa en live-USB.
<realubot> Zambezi: Det var inte igår man såg dig.
<bittin> ne nu ska jag på allvar bygga dator och inte ränna på stan eller åka till utlandet för pengarna
<midP> Additionala detaljer: Hänger sig när den skapar "persistance" (oavsett storlek.
<realubot> bittin: Eller så sparar du 1000 kr/månad och köper en maskin för 5-6 000 kr om ett halvår och har möjlighet att göra vissa roliga saker under tiden du samlar ihop kapital.
<bittin> realubot, jag är dålig på att spara då är det bättre att glömma bort att man ens har pengar
<realubot> midP: Testat att formatera pinnen och försöka igen?
<midP> Ett tjugotal gånger.
<realubot> midP: T.ex: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<realubot> midP: Ok.
<realubot> Testat Ubuntus program för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne? Eller är det inte Ubuntu du försöker få att fungera?
<realubot> midP: Testat ett annat USB-minne?
<midP> Ubuntu, vad heter programmet?
<midP> testat 5 minnen.
<midP> Även med LiLi, men boot går så förbannat segt då
<midP> 5-10 min
<realubot> Startup Disc Creator eller något.
<bittin> jag ska till Tyskland nu i April sen tänker jag inte göra nåt mer förrens jag ska till Göteborg i Augusti
<realubot> Ah.
 * Barre tycker det är tråkigt att larsemil inte är inline
<Barre> s/inline/outline
<Barre> hahaha... megafail!
<midP> Startup Disc Creator stödjer inte Persistance.
<midP> Och det är viktigt då jag är MAC-bannad på skolans nät och behöver macchanger
 * realubot åker lite inlines i kanalen.
<Barre> tack realubot =)
<realubot> Barre: ;)
<einand> bittin: varför skall du till göteborg?
<realubot> midP: Det ska det göra jo.
<realubot> midP: Det finns ett sådant alt. i Startup Disc Creator.
<midP> Okej, ser bara inte det i instruktionen. Drar ner o testar då :)
<realubot> Drar ner?
<realubot> Det ingår ju i Ubuntu som standard?
<realubot> "Stored in extra..."-någonting, heter det.
<realubot> midP: Dock brukar Unetbootin fungera bättre, tycker jag.
<midP> Somsagt, hänger sig.
<bittin> einand, SLAYRadio Gathering
<bittin> eventuellt ville nån brud från Borås ses med
<realubot> midP: Köp ett nytt nätverkskort annars för 150-200 kr.
<midP> I en laptop?
<realubot> Så får du ju ny MAC.
<realubot> midP: USB
<midP> Osmidigt.
<realubot> USB-NIC
<realubot> Ok.
<midP> Dessutom måste jag ha en specifik MAC
<midP> Sno en från en server som inte används.
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> midP: Vad hjälper det med macchanger då?
<midP> den kan ge mig en specifik MAC
<realubot> Om skolan har koll på MAC-adresser? Har skolan verkligen koll på alla MAC-adresser?
<midP> som jag norpat från en server på skolan.
<midP> Whitelists
<realubot> Så man får inte koppla upp sig med en egen dator mot skolans nät?
<midP> Nope, bara skoldatorn, som vi inte får installera på, därav live-usb
<midP> Dock skiter vi i vilket och knäckte systemet på ~2 dagar
<einand> det är hur lätt som helst att byta mac adress
<realubot> midP: Jag undrar om skolan ser att du har haft Ubuntu installerat på disken om du bara raderar och utökar Windows-partitionen och återställer MBR innan du lämnar tillbaka datorn men men...
<realubot> *raderar Linux och...
<realubot> einand: Hur menar du? Bortsett från att byta NIC eller macchanger?
<midP> Har man inte access till nätverket e det svårt o få ner macchanger, wifi teathering från legenden  går segt...
<realubot> midP: Du kan ju ta ner macchanger från en annan uppkoppling?
<midP> Som vilken? Hemma, ja.
<midP> Men har man inte persistance e det knappast lönt
<realubot> Nja, om du har dual boot så.
<realubot> midP: Nja, du kan ju faktiskt ta ner deb-filen och installera i UBuntu Live också.
<midP> Finns det en .deb för macchanger :o
<realubot> midP: Du behöver inte ha persistent enbart för att ha macchanger.
<realubot> midP: Det finns det garanterat.
<midP> Gött ju
<einand> är bara ett terminal kommando så kan man fejka mac
<midP> Kan dock säga att jag ångrar hela det här leeth4xxandet ångras.
<midP> dat grammatik...
<realubot> midP: sudo apt-get download macchanger
<realubot> Antar jag.
<midP> Först ia32-libs
<midP> plus universe
<einand> kör bara ifconfig wlan0 down; ifconfig wlan0 hw ether nymac; iwcondif wlan0 up
<einand> mecka inte med nått cpigt
<einand> dra ner kismet och sniffa någon annans macaddress, så kan du få andra avstängda ;)
<midP> Ahaa
<midP> Så man behöver inte macchanger för att ändra mac? :o
<einand> nä
<midP> Körde BT5 r1 innan och har en fin lista på sniffade MACs redan.
<realubot> midP: Kör du det kommandot så har du macchanger i katalogen där du kör kommandot. Sedan är det bara att installera med sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<midP> ettercap var det som fick mig bannad tror jag
<einand> macchanger har bara fördelen att dom kan sätta random mac m.m.
<realubot> einand: Aha. Det var ju smidigt. Vad ska man med macchanger till?
<einand> realubot: den kan räkna ut macadresser åt dig
<einand> typ det
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<realubot> Just det.
<realubot> Om man väljer en tillverkare, typ.
<einand> japp
<midP> Skolan tillåter bara vissa intel.
<einand> kan vara nyttigt, om tex skolan blockat vissa kort
<einand> midP: bör väl itne vara några problem om du sniffat adresser
<midP> Fick nån Cisco-mac med, router?
<einand> kan vara
<realubot> Det blir värre om skolan bara tillåter vissa utvalda MAC-adresser för då finns ju risken att skolan ser att två likadana MAC är inne samtidigt..
<einand> oftast inte
<midP> Men det är därför jag kör på MACen som slutat användas
<midP> En utbytt server
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Tänk om dom har koll och ser sin gamla server ansluta i loggarna. :D
<einand> midP: är det en komunal skola?
<midP> De har bättre saker för sig
<midP> Mhm...
<realubot> Just det. Du hade en whitelist.
<einand> hade vart smidigare om dom haft en captive portal
<realubot> Vad är det?
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_portal
<realubot> Ah. Det har dom på Chalmers.
<midP> inte riktigt samma kaliber på dessa skolor
<einand> jo, just det
<einand> midP: tar 30 minuter att bygga en själv, sedan kopplar man det till LDAP eller MSAD
<midP> Börjar kännas som om Roland själv sitter här o lyssnar...
<einand> vem är Roland?
<midP> En IT-snubbe
<einand> aha
<midP> Som sätter "TekniskaSkolan11" som admin PW..
<einand> Jag heter iaf inte Roland så det behöver du inte oroa dig för
<midP> Knäcktes dirr och sen sätter han nåt 32 teckens som inte kan dictas eller brutas. Och ingen i klassen har en schysst rainbowtable
<Zambezi> realubot: Japp.
<einand> Zambezi: god morgon <3
<realubot> Zambezi: Vad är det för tråkigt svar?
<midP> Godmorgon :3
<realubot> midP: Så ni behöver inte ha lösen för att komma in, bara en godkänd MAC-adress?
<midP> Lösen med, namnet på rektorn.
<midP> Som vi fick från Windows, dumpade i Cain
 * realubot undrar om skolan har koll på om samma MAC-adress är ansluten samtidigt på två datorer.
<einand> realubot: tror jag inte
<realubot> midP: Namnet på rektorn? :D
<midP> Efternamn. Selander
<midP> Förra rektorn*
<midP> Smarta IT-snubbar ;)
<midP> -94ornas admin PW: Installera
<realubot> Hehe
<midP> 93ornas adminPW: admin
<midP> 92ornas: abc123
<realubot> Det är ju riktiga idiotlösen.
<midP> Indeed.
<midP> Så nu e det typ HAWIUOFGpafhåseiaoåwFBHE870987
<realubot> Mm, dom har skärpt sig.
<realubot> Det är bra att du sätter deras säkerhetsrutiner på prov. Dom borde tacka dig.
<midP> Pentesting är min passion även om jag inte e bra på det
<midP> Sitter ed MSF nu och kollar exploits på deras 2008 vista servrar...
<realubot> Vad är ed MSF?
<midP> med*
<realubot> Ok.
<Zambezi> einand: Det är snart godnatt ju. En liten stund till, sen "middag" och en burk marinerade vitlöksklyftor. :-)
<midP> MetaSploit Framework
<midP> Fin andedräkt :)
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag vet, men jag hänger inte så mycket på IRC nu.
<Zambezi> midP: Jag kommer verkligen äta hela burken med.
<realubot> Zambezi: Ok, tråkigt.
<realubot> För oss.
<salmiak> låter hårt.
<salmiak> filar du ner burken i små små delar innan du äter upp den?
<Zambezi> salmiak: Jag har pansarmage.
<salmiak> :-D
<Zambezi> salmiak: Humor. Lika dåligt som att mjölk _går_ ut.
<midP> ha ha.
<midP> Hur ligger medelåldern här inne?
<realubot> Zambezi: Varför har du dragit ner på IRC då?
<salmiak> om man väntar tillräckligt länge så kanske maten får liv och utvecklar nån sorts ben som den kan förflytta sig med...
<Zambezi> realubot: Lite svalnat intressant. Annat kommer ivägen.
<einand> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/GVI2n.jpg
<einand> Zambezi: http://i.imgur.com/8F6mX.jpg
<einand> Zambezi: minns du den kyrkan
<realubot> einand: Ja?
<realubot> Vad är det med den serien?
<einand> jag är lite irriterad, jag löste ett gäng av mina kriditer förra veckan, och så gjorde samtliga företag en ny upplysning på mig.
<einand> och så skickar dom nya erbjudande med 2x kredit
<einand> jag löste knappast dom för att jag ville ha nya
<Zambezi> einand: Är det pinsamt för mig om jag säger nej?
<einand> Zambezi: nä, är iaf kyrkan precis vid min busshållplats
<phnom> Mmmm, uppgradera server till unstable...
<Zambezi> einand: Du kan få en intressant vecka när det gäller till fotografering. Fan i helvete om det snöar till helgen.
<Zambezi> phnom: Det låter dumt.
<einand> Zambezi: jag tror fortfarande det skall snöa fram till påsk, och har sällan fel
<salmiak> einand:  har de nått skojs för sig i den där kyrkan då? eller är det det vanliga med nån gube som drar några trötta ramsor ur nån gammal sagosamling för ett par tre gamla tanter med hatt på söndagar? ;-)
<einand> salmiak: ingen som helst aning, aldrig vart inne i den
<salmiak> eller iaf inget som händer som hörs ut just när du väntar på bussen då
<einand> nä
<einand> om någon vill se orginalbilden http://i.imgur.com/R78Jv.jpg
<Zambezi> einand: Det ska inte snöa nu. Jag kommer att bli knäpp i så fall.
<einand> Zambezi: jag gillar snön
<salmiak> haha ja våldsamt mycket varmare och soligare det blev på 8F6mX.jpg ja
<einand> salmiak: gillar den varma bilden
<salmiak> ni får bygga snökycklingar och annat påskigt av snön då....
<salmiak> mmm... fast egentligen är det sådär kallt och gärna lite blåsigt varje gång när du väntar på bussen va? ;-)
<einand> salmiak: japp
<einand> salmiak: göra en påskhare och kyklingar i snön ;)
<phnom> Zambezi: Mjo, får väl se hur unstable den är egentligen :P
<Zambezi> einand: Jag gillar också snö, men inte nu.
<Zambezi> phnom: Kanske inte jätte, men det känns inte som man ska ha det på en server.
<einand> är fortfarande snömånad
<phnom> Zambezi: Det är "bara" en dev-server. alternativet hade varit att uppgradera paket manuellt och det är jag inte riktigt glad för. Fick krav från en kund att saker skulle köra på senaste apache och sånt.
<Zambezi> phnom: Du sa skyll inte på mig hoppas jag.
<Zambezi> phnom: Alterntativet är att Philip5 bygger allt åt dig. :-D
<phnom> Men han lirar ju inte debian :P
<realubot> Så går det när man bannar en person som itmannen. Då ekar det tomt i kanalen.
<swecarp> ja det gör det realubot
<hy0z> Jag har ett problem. Min Asus 1015PEM (EEE) har fått något spel. Skärmupplösningen har blivit konstig. Hela skärmen visar bild dock utelämas "botten" av bilen. Detta är både när jag kör OS (Ubuntu) och när jag jag är inne i bios och även grubmenyn. Bilden är som den ska på en extren skärm.. Förslag någon?
<johanbr_> hy0z, låter som hårdvaruproblem
<johanbr_> eventuellt nåt enkelt som att den interna kontakten till skärmen sitter lite löst
<hy0z> hmm.. Det konstiga är ju att internaskrämen visar perfekt bild förutom att "botten" uteblir..
<realubot> "-Jag uppmanar alla att ta strid för privatlivet, aktivt och utan våld. Bara det kan rädda oss från en väldigt dyster framtid på övervakningsområdet, säger Herley Geiger vid Centret för Demokrati och Teknologi."
<realubot> https://svt.se/2.22584/1.2758165/har_ar_framtidens_spion
 * einand är konstaterat psykiskt sjuk nu
<bittin> okej
<bittin> vad för psykisk sjukdom?
<einand> bittin: idiotism http://i.imgur.com/A9eOx.jpg
<bittin> lol
<K350> någon sm vet hru man kompilerar med fpc?
<johanbr_> hy0z, skulle också kunna vara nåt problem med video-ram t.ex.
<hy0z> jo, tycker fortfarande att det är konstigt att allt annat fungerar johanbr_
<johanbr_> hy0z, en sak du kan prova är att ta ur batteriet ett par timmar... det kan ibland nollställa grafikkretsar som inte fungerar som de ska
<Krawlezt> Tips på nvidia grafikkort runt 700kr?
<hy0z> hade dem ur ca 2h förut. Det värsta är att jag ska resa iväg imorgon och behöver burken
<johanbr> hy0z, kan du posta /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<realubot> hy0z: Jag tror också det är fel på skärmen. Testa att återställa BIOS till fabriksinställningarna. Tveksamt om det gör någon skillnad i.o.f.s.
<realubot> einand: Vad är det nu?
<realubot> Idiotism?
<K350> begriper inte, enlight dpkg -s fp-ide så är det installerat. Men någon fp finns ju inte
<CasperN> Krawlezt: hur går det med datorbyggandet?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Riktigt bra faktiskt, var tvungen o välja nytt Moderkort då det gick ut.
<CasperN> har du beställt något än då?
<Krawlezt> Nja, ska göra det snart. Har väntat på rätta tillfället.
<einand> realubot: såg du inte bilden?
<Krawlezt> Min mamma ska ha en skärm också så har väntat mycket på henne.
 * einand ger kanalen en underbar 00.00 dans
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642286/krawlezt2012
<CasperN> trevligt
<einand> jag hade bytt ut ssd disken
<CasperN> mot en billigare
<Krawlezt> Varför byta ut den? 120gb SSD är ju perfekt!
<einand> mot en vanlig hårdisk
<Krawlezt> einand: Varför det?
<CasperN> nja
<einand> för du kommer inte få någon vinst med en ssd disk
<Krawlezt> Varför tror du det?
<einand> utan onödiga pengar och om 2-3år sitter du där med en paj disk
<CasperN> kan du lika gärna göra med en mekanisk disk
<einand> ssd diskar är hyffsad dåliga som dom är, men budget märken som ocz är ännu sämmre
<Krawlezt> Den där har fått jätte bra betyg och omdömen och är helt okej!
<Krawlezt> 120GB dessutom.
<CasperN> bra betyg ja, det får alla produkter av nya köpare
<CasperN> men betyg ska inte komma efter 3 dagar, utan efter 3 år
<einand> tja, av erfarenhet så vet jag att ssd diskar inte fungerar i en produaktiv miljö
<CasperN> ta allt med en nypa salt
<Krawlezt> "produaktiv" vad menas med det einand?
<einand> Krawlezt: i detta fallet en miljö som krävs att vara online
<CasperN> det einand säger är sant, men samtidigt kan en vanlig disk pja när som helst också
<einand> CasperN: jo, men dom håller oftast bättre
<einand> dom kan paja, men inte lika ofta
<CasperN> Krawlezt: köp två och kör raid
<einand> köp två skivdiskar i stället, och kör raid, så får han samma prestanda
<einand> att du har en skivdisk rullandes i 5-8år som används dagligen är större än att du har en hel ssd disk
<einand> sedan är väl inte trim stödet specielt bra i linux ännu? vilket förkortar livslängden ännu mera. Särskilt om man kör filsystem som ext4 eller btrfs eller rasierfs m.m.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ HDD anser du?
<Krawlezt> Du har bra argument.
<CasperN> något företag som säljer billiga hdd idag? eller har alla plockat bort 250gbare från lagerhyllorna?
<einand> om han tänker lägga 1200 på en ssd, kan han väl få billiga diskar
<CasperN> einand har en poäng ja
<Krawlezt> Faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Jag har aldrig haft SSD så tänkte testa, dock verkar det inte vara läge för det
<einand> http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304006/2tb-seagate-barracuda-7200rpm-sata-6gbit-s
<einand> pajar säkert den disken det första som händer bara för det ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag har en 2,5" 160GB 7200 HDD brevid mig, kan man bygga in sådant i stationära?
<einand> Krawlezt: är det sata?
<Krawlezt> Hur vet jag det?
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SATA_ports.jpg
<einand> går det sätta fast en sådan kabel på den
<Krawlezt> einand: Den är ifrån en laptop.
<einand> ja?
<Krawlezt> Fanns sådana uttag
<einand> samma kontakt, fast i laptopar brukar man kombinera den med strömporten
<CasperN> jobbigt att gb/kr är så hög idag, och att man ska motiveras köpa 2tb diskar för över tusenlappen, jag hade föredragit om det fanns med 250gb diskar för 200 spänn eller något
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Du har så rätt, det känns faktiskt ovärt att köpa 500GB då 1TB kostar 200kr mer.
<einand> CasperN: löjliga är ju att 250GB diskar ligger på typ 700kr, så inte värt att köpa det
<CasperN> finns de ens att köpa
<CasperN> inet säljer t.ex inga längre
<einand> såg fel, var 500GB
<CasperN> jo, men ändå
<einand> Krawlezt: något du _ALDRIG_ skall göra är att köpa en begagnad hårdisk (starkt pro tips)
<Krawlezt> Kommer inte hända :)
<Krawlezt> einand CasperN: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304016/1tb-western-digital-caviar-green
<Krawlezt> Ser väl bra ut?
<CasperN> 5400 rpm
<CasperN> nja
<Krawlezt> Oj, var 5400rpm.
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Såg det, glömde välja 7200rpm.
<einand> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304006/2tb-seagate-barracuda-7200rpm-sata-6gbit-s
<einand> den får du ju mer för pengarna
<einand> Krawlezt: vad skall du använda disken till föresten
<Krawlezt> Dom har märkena man aldrig har hört talas om gör mig riktigt rädd.
<einand> Krawlezt: bra :)
<Krawlezt> einand: Programmering, Webbutveckling, Linux och eventuellt något spel på den.
<Krawlezt> Klarar mig runt 250GB.
<einand> ok
<einand> säger du idag ;)
<Krawlezt> Den HDD'n jag har atm är på 160GB, den klarade jag mig på :)
<einand> från 1999 -> 2006 hade jag en 20GB hårdisk
<Krawlezt> :)
<einand> och trodde jag skulle klara mig hela livet på den storleken
<CasperN> hehe
<einand> idag fyller jag min 250GB disk på tre dagar
<Krawlezt> Vågar man köpa en sån där hårddisk? Jag har aldrig hört talas om märket.
<CasperN> jo det var svårt att fylla diskarna utan internet och snabb uppkoppling
<einand> Seagate?
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/produkt/4303961/1tb-seagate-barracuda-7200rpm-sata-6gbit-s
<CasperN> det mesta låg på cdskivor och disketter
<Krawlezt> Kolla den där länken.
<Krawlezt> einand: Exakt, Seagate.
<einand> Krawlezt: Seagate och Western Digital är dom två största, enda märkerna man bör köpa (själv föredrar jag seagate)
<Krawlezt> Jag har bara haft Western Digital.
<Krawlezt> Dock är dom dyrare.
<einand> jag har bara Seagate
<Krawlezt> einand: GB?
<einand> 250GB
<einand> gammal disk
<Krawlezt> Nöjd?
<einand> japp
<Krawlezt> Fungerar den bra?
<CasperN> jag hade en 13 gb hårddisk tror jag, den lyckades jag aldrig fylla
<einand> Krawlezt: aldrig strulat
<Krawlezt> Då väljer vi en sådan.
<Krawlezt> Oj, billigt det blev.
<einand> CasperN: eller början på 90-talet då man hade 40MB (Megabyte) disk som inte gick att fylla hur mycket man än ansträngde sig
<einand> Krawlezt: enda stället som jag än så länge förespråkar ssd diskar, är om man har laptop, då batteri tid och stöt tålighet är viktigt
<Krawlezt> Kan någon förklara för mig varför det är t.e.x 1333/1600 Mhz på minnen? FÖrstår att dom är olika snabba men är det så stor skillnad på 1600 och 1800mhz?
<CasperN> fast hade en 4gb innan, men den fylldes och byttes snabbt
<CasperN> spelen var ändå några cdskivor på 90talet, så 4 gb var inga problem
<einand> CasperN: ssd + raid == sämsta du kan göra, för det finns inget raid system som klarar av trim, så disken kommer paja på ett år typ
<CasperN> ok, tur att jag inte köpt några ssd diskar, jag vet för lite helt klart
<CasperN> jag har trogna samsungdiskar som rullat på i många år nu, någon har pajjat vid strömfel, men det har gått att återställa
<CasperN> svårt och kämpigt att återställa diskar när de avbryts i skrivningar
<einand> kör jag good raid köper jag oftast billiga diskar
<Krawlezt> Värt att bara ha 4GB ram istället för 8GB för att få ett bättre chassie som jag slipper slänga för framtida bygge?
<einand> Krawlezt: beror lite på
<einand> jag märkte stor skillnad på 4 och 8GB fast då kör jag windows
<CasperN> 8 gb behöver nästan ingen
<einand> spelar du WoW så är 8GB stort lyft
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag kan ju inhandla RAM senare, men inte köpa chassie?
<Krawlezt> chassi*
<CasperN> fast det är inte nödvändigt
<einand> Krawlezt: tja, du kan väl köpa chassie senare också
<einand> fast enklare med ram
<einand> nä, kör på 4GB
<einand> du lär inte få akuta problem
<Krawlezt> Nej, har alltid haft 4GB ram.
<Krawlezt> Kan inhandla 4GB ram efter 2veckor igen :)
<einand> varför i3 ?
<einand> jag hade nog kört på i5
 * CasperN körde dapper på 256 ram/pII utan problem :)
<Krawlezt> Då hade jag inte råd med någonting, grafikkortet jag har valt nu kommer jag kunna använda till allting jag ska.
<Krawlezt> Det kan jag inte med i5ans grafik.
<Krawlezt> Sen var i3an den bästa CPUn, om jag inte skulle köra AMD.
<einand> hum..
<einand> Krawlezt: jag hade nog kört på i5 och så använt den hårdisken du har liggandes då
<einand> och sparat ihop till en hårdisk senare
<Krawlezt> Det har jag faktiskt aldrig tänkt på.
<K350> någon här so använder/använt fpc?
<einand> Krawlezt: för mig känns i3 lite som "netbook" prestanda, dvs något som fungerar för web, men inte mer
<CasperN> fpc?
<CasperN> samtidigt, ska man ha flashiga os så måste man ha dyrare dator
<einand> free pascall?
<Krawlezt> einand: Det har du rätt i, dock så vet jag inte om HDD'n jag har nu passar?
<CasperN> in med ett tiling desktop och kör tui på allt som går så spatrar du mycket prestanda
<einand> Krawlezt: kan du fotografera den, där portarna sitter?
<CasperN> sparar*
<Krawlezt> einand: Faktiskt, ska göra det inom kort.
<einand> CasperN: fast du måste hålla med om att i5 är bättre än i3
<CasperN> självklart
<einand> hade det vart mellan i5 eller i7 så hade nog i5 vart bättre
<Krawlezt> einand: Hur ska jag fotografera den är frågan?
<einand> God midnatt DrGrov
<K350> ja free pascal. fp editorn fattas i packetet vad det verkar
<einand> Krawlezt: den delen där kablarna går in
<Krawlezt> Ja, men vad för program.
<K350> fp editorn ska följa med i fpc packetet fp-ide..men finns ju inte där
<einand> Krawlezt: ?
<K350> fp, fpc's editor alltså
<einand> Krawlezt: aldrig använt den, hitta aldirg hur man installera den
<Krawlezt> einand: Har kamera på datorn, dock vet jag inte hur jag ska använda den.
<einand> Krawlezt: vet tyvär inte jag heller
<einand> Krawlezt: mobiltelefon?
<K350> typiskt nog är det ingen sm svara rpå #pascal  och #fpc heller
<Krawlezt> einand: Har ingen kamera.
<einand> Krawlezt: :(
<K350> de där kanalerna är fulla med folk som bara idlar
<einand> K350: jobbigt
<K350> jo
<einand> K350: så, du tänkte koda pascal
<DrGrov> einand: God midnatt på dig med
<Krawlezt> einand: Löste det nu.
<einand> mitt föreddetta modersmål
<K350> ja , min favoriteditor är JED. men den här inget fint stöd för pascal
<einand> K350: börja eller gammal räv?
<K350> vill gärna ha , vad heter det , hihglithing du vet
<einand> K350: syntax hilight
<K350> börjar med pascal alltså :)
<einand> K350: får man fråga varför du valt detta språk?
<K350> tja, säg det. tycke rC är för snårigt
<CasperN> K350: jag har hört att vim är bra för pascalprogrammerare, precis som vim är bra för allt annat :)
<einand> K350: kollt på kylix?
<K350> jo, men jag har aldrig blivit kompis med vi och vim
<DrGrov> einand: Jag är faktiskt inte lika på jävligt humör mera. Konstigt nog.
<K350> kylix? nä, har aldrig hört talats om det
<einand> K350: heter tydligen Lazarus  numera
<einand> DrGrov: skönt :)
<Krawlezt> einand: Laddar upp nu :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: RAM-minnet? Har du användning för 1600 MHz? Klarar processorn och moderkortet det?
<K350> ah, med det är väl något GUI ide va?
<einand> The earliest versions were created before that, and Lazarus is a front end for the much older Free Pascal.
<DrGrov> einand: Egentligen ljuger jag ju för dig men tänkte att en liten vit lögn aldrig skadar ;-)
<einand> DrGrov: tråkigt
<K350> jag vil helst inte kör aGUI grejjer - synskadad, föredrar teminal
<K350> terminal
<einand> K350: ok
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, visst är det så. Nej, skämt och sido. Är nog på bättre humör nu igen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja
<Krawlezt> Moderkortet klarar det och CPU'n också.
<Krawlezt> einand: http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/wdQfBv.png
<Krawlezt> Tror faktiskt det är SATA:
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker bygget vi hade innan var bättre.
<realubot> Det låg väl nästan likadant i pris?
<einand> Krawlezt: dålig bild, men ja, jag tror också det är sata
<realubot> Exkl. grafikkort.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: sata ja
<Krawlezt> einand: Kan ta ett nytt kort?
<einand> nja, jag är 98% säker på att det är sata
<Krawlezt> Okej, jag är hyfsat säker.
<einand> Krawlezt: tänk på det, disken kommer vara slö
<Krawlezt> 160GB 7200RPM einand :)
<einand> Krawlezt: men jag tror nästan det är värt det, mot att få en i5 cpu
<einand> Krawlezt: 2.5" är byggda för att vara strömmsnåla, så den kommer vara slö, även om det är 7200rpm
<Krawlezt> Mjo, det är värt det.
<Krawlezt> einand: Den får duga.
<einand> hade jag vart i dina skor hade jag gjort så iaf, och köpt kanske en bättre disk till hösten, eller när du tror att du kan få ihop en tusenlapp
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag kör på det. Tur att du sa det!
<einand> Krawlezt: testat så disken fungerar först?
<Krawlezt> einand: Hade den i min laptop, den fungerade då iaf.
<realubot> Jag hade kört på i5 2500K.
<einand> realubot: japp, samma här
<einand> 2500k klår till och med i7 i prestanda på vissa saker
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker du ska lägga pengarna på moderkortet och processorn då allt annat går att uppgradera smidigt.
<realubot> Utan att du slänger pengar i sjön på det du köper redan nu.
 * einand tycker realubot har rätt
<Krawlezt> Kan man bygga en dator utan chassi? Hade vart roligt.
<Krawlezt> Ni har rätt.
<einand> Krawlezt: http://c0la.se/~mejjad/gallery/default.php?./2.jpg
<einand> Krawlezt: så såg min dator ut för... 7 år sedan
<Krawlezt> :)
<CasperN> haha
<CasperN> :)
<einand> August 29, 2004
<Krawlezt> Hm, ska nog köpa ett lite bättre chassi så man slipper slänga ett senare.
<coobra> einand: :D
<einand> 7 years, 6 months, 30 days, 18 hours, 19 minutes, 59 seconds ago
<einand> inte så illa gissat av mig
<K350> vilka textläges editorer föredrar ni?
<einand> K350: vim
<CasperN> vim!
<K350> Jag verkar vara den enda i världen sm inte begriper varfrö vim är så populärt
<einand> K350: tog mig 12år att vänja mig vid det
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade ju satt ihop ett bra bygge åt dig.
<K350> lol..oj oj
<realubot> Det var bättre än det du har nu även om man kan diskutera saker som ssd kontra hdd o.s.v.
<einand> realubot: känner du dig svartsjuk nu?
<CasperN> vim är najs för att det är så simpelt, man måste inte lära sig allt, och man kan anpassa det så snyggt efter en själv
<realubot> einand: Öh, på vad?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo men jag insåg att jag måste ha grafikkort, därför höll inte ditt bygge.
<einand> alltså, Tradera sammarbetar dom med typ google eller nått, första gången någonsin jag gått in där, och det enda dom erbjuder mig är objektiv reklam
<CasperN> att vim skulle vara svårt att lära sig är inte sant, bara svårt att bemästra fullt ut, men den möjligheten har man inte i många andra editors
<realubot> einand: Varför skulle jag känna mig svartsjuk?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Skit i grafikkortet. Kör på Intel Graphics 3000 och köp ett grafikkort för 1000 kr när du har råd om 6 mån till 1 år.
<Krawlezt> Nej, hellre offrar jag HDD'n?
<realubot> Jag tror inte det räcker för att ha råd med mitt bygge.
<Krawlezt> Jo faktiskt gör det det :)
<realubot> Du måste ju kontrollera vad grafikkortet går för jämfört med Intel Graphics 3000 och så måste du kontrollera hur grafikkortet fungerar i Linux.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag läste och fick höra att Intel Graphic 3000 var skit kasst, klarade knappt 1080p.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade en billigare disk i "mitt" bygge. En 60GB ssd eller en 500GB hdd.
<Krawlezt> Laptop minnen, dom lär inte fungera i Stationära?
<CasperN> och rpi som kostar ~300kr klarar 1080p :D
<einand> CasperN: http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-af-s-200-400-4-0-g-if-ed-vr-ii-auktion_301999_152387703
<einand> CasperN: skall jag bjuda på den
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Intel Graphic 3000, grafikkortet på I5an. Tror du det klarar HoN på medium inställningar samt film/stream? :)
<CasperN> einand: bättre du frågar tjejerna på stranden om de kan posa för dig än att smyga med en sån där
<einand> CasperN: fast svårt att fråga djur om lov
<einand> CasperN: har en cropfaktor på 1.5 med
<CasperN> Krawlezt: ingen aning, jag spelar inte HoN och vet inte hur krävande det är
<Krawlezt> einand CasperN realubot: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642375/p - Nu fattas bara Chassi.
<Krawlezt> Runt 600kr.
<einand> Krawlezt: är det viktigt med just det nätagget, för många chassin följer det med nätagg
<CasperN> einand: du får bli ljudlös som en bågskytt som jagar, smyga dig på djur
<Krawlezt> einand: Mjo vet.
<einand> CasperN: inget skoj
<CasperN> kladda in dig i avföring så du drar djuren till dig
<einand> CasperN: iaf flugor
<CasperN> men svar på fråga, ja, slå till!
<CasperN> köp den
<Krawlezt> Hm, einand: Moderkortet, är det dugligt?
<CasperN> har du råd, köp
<realubot> Krawlezt: "Even if only one core of the i5-2500K is active and clocked at 1.6 GHz the H.264 coded Big Buck Bunny video (1080p) runs smoothly at 0.5% processor load."
<realubot> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Intel-HD-Graphics-3000-graphics-solution.43710.0.html
<CasperN> snart tar kina över, och då är inte pengar av värde, endast prylar
<einand> CasperN: råd är väl inte problemet, frågan är, vill jag lägga så mycket pengar
<CasperN> ja, det vill du
<CasperN> det blir skoj
<Krawlezt> propus_: Där?
<einand> CasperN: nja, köper nog nått mindre
<einand> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-objektiv-55-200mm-dx-vr-auktion_301999_152319280
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker det verkar som om Intel GRaphics duger fint för att spela upp film i HD.
<Krawlezt> Vafan.
<einand> jodå, det duger för HD
<CasperN> einand: kanske mer motiverat att köpa den andre, jag är fel person att fråga, och jag vet inte vad som är vettigt att ha i ryggsäcken
<CasperN> men du ska väl sattsa på att ha en serie objektiv som täcker de flesta behov antar jag
<einand> CasperN: tja, jag är inte så sugen på att låta någon annan röra ett objektiv värt nästan 20 tusen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför har du plockat 1600 MHz-minnen? Du kan ändå inte använda dom med i5 och moderkortet?
<CasperN> einand: varför skulle någon annan röra ditt objektiv?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Moderkortet kan ha upp till 2100hz.
<Krawlezt> mhz*
<einand> CasperN: http://www.tradera.com/nikkor-vr-80-400mm-f-4-5-5-6d-ed--auktion_301999_152156228
<einand> CasperN: tja min tjej och syster lånar kameran ibland
<CasperN> lånar din tjej din bil?
<einand> har ingen bil
<CasperN> men skulle du låna ut den då?
<CasperN> om du hade en
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, men inte prollen?
<CasperN> det är ju typ samma sak, fast en bil är dyrare
<einand> CasperN: osäkert
<CasperN> hehe
<einand> tja, det är förstår skillnad på en bil och en kamera
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag rekommenderar att ta bort grafikkortet och köpa ett för 1000 kr om 0.5-1 år.
<Krawlezt> realubot: SweClockers säger att den duger för film.
<einand> en bil pajar inte lika lätt
<CasperN> inte?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vilken?
<CasperN> fråga vägverket
<realubot> Krawlezt: DEt grafikkortet?
<einand> hur ofta tappar du en bil
<Krawlezt> realubot: Intel Graphic 3000.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, det är ju det jag säger.
<CasperN> jag tycker inte bilar gör annat än att gå sönder
<CasperN> och det kostar mycket
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642470/krawlezt1213123
<Krawlezt> einand
<einand> beror på, köper man en ny bil så kostar den inte specielt mycket de första åren
<Krawlezt> realubot: nu är vi där vi började igen, har du kvar länken?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag undrar fortfarande vad 1600-minnena gör i bygget.
<Krawlezt> Alltid slutar det med att jag sitter och tänker på andra varianter sen går över till det försaa.
<CasperN> en ny bil tappar dock i värde, så det är en förlust det med
<CasperN> första dagen -25000kr
<CasperN> osv
<Krawlezt> realubot: Moderkortet klarar 1600, flertal som jag känner har i5 och klarar 1600.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade ju plockat ihop ett bra bygge åt dig. Jag förstår inte vaför du började ändra.
<einand> CasperN: beror på om den uppfyller kraven du har, så är det ingen förlust
<einand> förlusten kommer förs när du säljer den
<CasperN> jo
<einand> så går inte att räkna så
<CasperN> det är ju sant
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag vet inte heller, fick för mig att jag behövde grafikkort.
<CasperN> men då kan man ju argumentera om en ny bil är dyrare än en begagnad
<realubot> Krawlezt: Processorn klarar inte 1600.
<CasperN> en gammal måste lagas och servas
<Krawlezt> realubot: Säker?
<CasperN> men en ny bil tappar värdet istället
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://ark.intel.com/products/52210
<einand> CasperN: en begagnad bil är jag helt säker på att den är dyrare i längden
<Krawlezt> Dom jag kollade med hade inte 2500.
<realubot> Krawlezt: "DDR3-1066/1333"
<realubot> Memory types.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aha, vad bra.
<einand> CasperN: billigaste är nog att leasa, toyota har någon deal för 999/mån så ingår försäkrint, hyra tja allt utom bensin
<CasperN> iaf, oroa dig inte för att din tjej ska ha sönder din kamera
<einand> CasperN: sedan är det en stor skillnad, en person som kör bil har iaf grundläggande kunskap (om dom har körkort)
<einand> låna ut en kamera till random person har inte det
<realubot> einand: Det är billigare med en beg. bil än en ny bil.
<CasperN> är din tjej random?
<realubot> Även i längden.
<einand> CasperN: det jag oroar mig mest för, är att jag köper på mig 5-6 st 20,000 objektiv, och har i väskan, plötsligt så går man runt med 150,000 om dagarna på sig
<CasperN> köp en stungun också
<CasperN> så är du säker
<realubot> :D
<einand> typ
<einand> är väl inte lagligt i sverige?
<CasperN> säg det inte till någon
<einand> sedan vågar jag nog inte ta med mig allt det på båten
<realubot> Köp en Gatling gun då istället.
<einand> nä, köper billig skit, tills jag vet att jag trivs med det
<CasperN> båten?
<CasperN> och varför släpa på allt samtidigt
<einand> för jag är en sjuk människa
<einand> såg du inte bilden på mig?
<CasperN> :D
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/A9eOx.jpg
<CasperN> känn dig säker, ingen kommer gå nära dig
<einand> lol
<einand> det har du rätt i, kan göra det där till min vardagslook
<Krawlezt> Värt att lägga pengar på ett bra chassi som detta: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6901316/fractal-design-define-r3-usb-3-0-svart-140mm-flakt
<CasperN> jenna marbels ftw!
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wRXa971Xw0
<Krawlezt> Eller är det onödigt?
<einand> Krawlezt: kommer ju inte påverka funktionen, så bara du som kan avgöra det
<CasperN> einand: hon i videon har en poäng
<CasperN> hon är bra mycket sötare än dig, så du lär ha det mycket lättare att få folk att hålla sig undan
<Krawlezt> Vad innebär det att 3,5" platserna i ett chassi är dolda?
<einand> CasperN: när jag jobbade som dörrsäljare råkade jag ut för något liknande
<einand> CasperN: frankensteins mosnter öppna typ dörren, stor bara och stirra ut i luften, och man körde sin ramsa och han sa inget och rörde inte en min
<einand> efter ett tag gick men obekvämt där ifrån
<einand> när jag var färdig med grannen stod han fortfarande kvar
<einand> så undrar än idag om han fick stroke eller nått
<CasperN> hehe
<einand> varför min tjej inte får låna min bil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i_5YBnQdac&feature=relmfu
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det chassit är populärt ja. Fractal Define R3.
<CasperN> einand: hon är grymt kul att lyssna på iaf :)
<realubot> Stort, rymligt, ljuddämpat.
<einand> CasperN: japp
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det fanns inga 2,5" platser i.
<einand> CasperN: sett hennes "what boys does on internet" tidigare
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad ska du med en 2,5" i?
<CasperN> tror jag sett det mesta hon gjort utom det nyaste
<einand> Krawlezt: fungerar ändå, fast du kan bara skruva fast halva hårdisken, och använd den inte som marakas
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har en 160GB 7200RPM 2,5" med SATA ingång som jag kan anvnda.
<einand> CasperN: sedan att hon är söt i vissa av klippen skadar inte heller
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6911346/bitfenix-raider-svart
<Krawlezt> Ser väl bra ut? Massor utav fläktar/platser.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: den var najs
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Tycker du? :) Har kikat runt lite och den verkar lovande.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du kvar länken till det gamla bygget vi plockade ihop?
<einand> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhhcjpuMcZY&feature=uploademail
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, tyvärr inte. Moderkortet på det bygget har utgått förövrigt.
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXuqejF1qZM&feature=related
<CasperN> så jäkla bäst
<realubot> einand: Det är inget för mig.
<einand> CasperN: jag hatar dig just nu
<CasperN> Eurovision 2012 - Russia
<CasperN> :D
<einand> CasperN: vinnaren?
<Krawlezt> Sveriges bidrag iår ser väldigt lovande ut förövrigt.
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> jag hoppas på Ryssland
<CasperN> Finland borde förlora stort
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hörde du på einand då? Han gillade inte att jag hade valt en 120GB SSD! :(
<einand> är det seriöst rysslands vinnare?
<realubot> Krawlezt: När det gäller chassi föreslår jag att du tar Fractal Define R3 eller BitFenix Merc Beta.
<Krawlezt> realubot: R3 har jag hört bra om, dock har dom inga 2,5" platser?
<CasperN> deras bidrag är enbart för att protestera mot sannfinländarna
<CasperN> finlands alltså
<CasperN> einand: japp, deras bidrag
<einand> CasperN: ok
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det har einand sagt förr men många andra har gjort tummen upp för ssd. Det är ju en detalj i sammanhanget. Ta en 500GB/1TB 3,5" hdd på 7200 rpm istället då.
<CasperN> finnarnas bidrag är på svenska
<einand> jo, såg det
<Krawlezt> Jag som var så taggad på SSD, dock är det inte läge.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är mycket möjligt att einand har rätt om ssd. Det viktigaste är ju moderkortet och processorn. Och jag tycker definitivt att du ska hålla fast vid i5 2500K.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessuom så kan du gå ner till 1333 MHz-minnen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo, Jag ligger på 3100 och har valt moderkort/CPU och nätagg. Bara Chassi samt minnen kvar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Så det går att ha 2,5" i 3,5" platser fast dom inte sitter fast?
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.inet.se/produkt/5315050/corsair-4gb-1x4096mb-cl9-1333mhz-xms3
<realubot> Jag tror det var dessa vi hade i bygget.
<einand> Krawlezt: en eller två skruvar går, rekomenderar det inte, om det inte är så att bjudeten är rejält tajt
<realubot> 1 modul. Prefekt för att lämna så många platser som möjligt lediga för uppgradering i framtiden.
<Krawlezt> Hehe nejdå
<Krawlezt> Hm, då är det Chassi och HDD eller bara Chassi som gäller.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Byt ut dina minnen mot minnena jag länkade.
<Krawlezt> Gjort
<Krawlezt> 33
<Krawlezt> 3 357kr
<realubot> Du har inte användning för 1600 MHz eftersom processorn inte klarar sådana minnen så varför köpa dyrare minnen än du har användning för?
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Smart :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ta ett BitFenix Merc Beta om du vill hålla nere kostnaden. Ta ett Fractal Define R3 om du vill "lyxa" till det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: BÖr finnas något annat chassi.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför vill du inte ha något av dom?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du en länk till din varukorg?
<Krawlezt> 500GB för 700kr, 1TB för 900kr och 2TB för 100kr. Vad är bäst?
<Krawlezt> realubot: R3 har inte 2,5" platser.
<einand> mest prisvärt är 2TB
<Krawlezt> Dock fyller jag aldrig en sån där jävel.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642476/2012-03-30
<einand> Krawlezt: om du skalll se 1080p film fyller du den snabbt ;)
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag har inget internet att tanka med :)
<einand> The Great Queen Seondeok 1080i HDTV MPEG2 DD2.0 -Audi8914 IMDB: 8.3(History)	18	27 months
<einand> 17 days	497.49
<Krawlezt> Jag har urdåligt internet.
<einand> GB
<einand> Krawlezt: :(
<Krawlezt> :(
<einand> Krawlezt: usb hårdisk kanske är bätttre då, och byta med dina vänner ;)
<einand> eller tanka i skolan
<Krawlezt> Pft, nej.
<einand> vad skall du få ditt 1080p material ifrån?
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r flytta datorn/DVD Skiva.
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag ingen dvd läsare, hm.
<Krawlezt> Det har jag visste, dock vet jag inte om dom fungerar.
<einand> jag har inte använt optiskt media på 5år
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag har mobilt bredband. Dock när jag har köpt min dator ska vi uppgradera/köpa ny router.
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ finns det hopp.
<Krawlezt> Fan ska man inhandla för disk isåntfall. 1TB låter bäst faktiskt.
<einand> tja, är bara 100kr dyrare för 1TB till
<Krawlezt> Sen är det bara 300kr till 2TB ^^;
<realubot> einand: Han har ju inte budget till 2TB.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har jag ju?
<einand> Krawlezt: 1TB om du har det extremt tajt, och 2TB om du har marginalen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Då så.
<Krawlezt> Jag har 1300kr att lägga på chassi och HDD.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ta en 1TB Western Digital på 7200 rpm. Jag tror det fanns sådana med 5 års garanti.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4303818/1tb-western-digital-caviar-black
<Krawlezt> Den har 5Ã¥r.
<Krawlezt> OCh för 80kr till får jag 500GB och samma saker som den jag länkade nyss: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304013/1-5tb-western-digital-caviar-black
<einand> skall du gå på så dyra diskar hade jag fortfarande köpt http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304006/2tb-seagate-barracuda-7200rpm-sata-6gbit-s
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det moderkortet du har valt har det ens stöd för Intel Graphics?
<Krawlezt> einand: Vad är "Buffertminne"?
<einand> Krawlezt: typ "Ramminne" på hårdisken
<einand> Krawlezt: där den lägger information innan det skrivs till skivan
<Krawlezt> Dom andra har 32 sen dom dyrare har 64mb.
<einand> vet inte om du märker någon skillnad
<Krawlezt> einand: Ska jag inte köra på denna: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4303961/1tb-seagate-barracuda-7200rpm-sata-6gbit-s
<einand> Krawlezt: kör på den
<Krawlezt> Bara chassi kvar.
<Krawlezt> Dock vore det kul att inte köra med chassi, sjukt skönt när man flyttar datorn.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför har du valt just det moderkortet?
<Krawlezt> realubot: SÃ¥g bra ut tyckte jag.
<einand> Krawlezt: samtidigt ökar risken för att du pajar nått
<Krawlezt> einand: Va?
<einand> Krawlezt: om du inte har chassie
<Krawlezt> einand: Det var ett skämt, självklart ska jag ha chassi :)
<einand> ok
<einand> min tidigare dator, bodde i en drickaback
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Hur satte du på den einand?
<einand> satte på den? dvs hur moderkortet satt fast, eller hur strömswtichen fungera?
<Krawlezt> Hur startade du datorn med andra ord :)
<einand> med en skruvmejsel som jag slog mot två pinnar på moderkotet
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ser inte moderkortet bra ut då?
<Krawlezt> einand: Haha! Vad roligt att ha en sådan dator.
<einand> Krawlezt: skit skoj
<einand> Krawlezt: en kraftigt modofierad Compaq dator på 450Mhz
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Nu är delarna valde, jippi.
<Krawlezt> Dock funderar jag på att byta moderkort eftersom realubot verkar så läskig med hans frågor.
<einand> CasperN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1guHHMVRGs&feature=fvwrel
<Krawlezt> Kanske underlättar om man har HMDI utgång på moderkortet.
<CasperN> nu skulle jag iof aldrig köpa en iphone, och absolut inte ha behov av att ha objektiv till den
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag är tveksamt till moderkortet.
<CasperN> har man en slr så använder man den istället
<realubot> Men jag vet ju inte varför du har valt just det kortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Inte jag heller, tyckte det såg bra ut.
<Krawlezt> SweClockers tyckte att P67 är lättare att klocka också och alla dom var nöjda med deras p67 moderkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kan ha något dyrare dock måste jag välja 500GB HDD istället för 1TB.
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902060/gigabyte-z68ap-d3
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det här kanske: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=645774&cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76#extra
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag funderar förövrigt att bygga ihop en dator på komplett.se nu under deras rea
<Krawlezt> Sen får mor min betala och jag får betala tbx.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det var den vi hade, dock så försvann den på Inet.se
<realubot> HDMI + DVI
<Krawlezt> realubot: Finns väl något @inet.se som också har det?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Aha, var det samma som vi hade. Det kommer jag inte ihåg.
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kan vara värt att köpa från Komplett, Alina eller Webhallen.
<realubot> Du får pröjsa 50 kr extra för frakt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Eller bygger man ihop en dator från komplett.se nu när dom har rea?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tja, hittar du samma komponenter där så...
<Krawlezt> realubot: EXAKT samma finns inte, men likadana.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/kategori/632/socket-1155 - Hitta ett moderkort där som du tycker är bra. CL/SLI behöver jag inte.
<einand> CasperN: tycker synd om folk som köper en sådan lösning, och tror att kameran blir lika bra som en system
<realubot> Krawlezt: Många delar verkar kosta betydligt mer på Komplett.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom har rea nu så som det verkar atm.
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-30
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du länken till Inet igen?
<Krawlezt> Vad gick länken till?
<Krawlezt> Har många inet länkar :)
<realubot> 5 612 kr på Komplett (exkl. frakt).
<Krawlezt> Vad har du valt för delar?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den senaste varukorgen på Inet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642505/tzelwark
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5996/komplett.png
<Krawlezt> Vad är skillnaden på SATA 3.0 och 6.0? Komplett.se har bara 3.0.
<realubot> Även om man väljer ett billigare chassi på Komplett så kommer du inte under 5 000 kr så jag tror Inet blir billigare.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du har 12GB ram @ komplett :)
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuwfgXD8qV8 volvo! :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har köpt det här moderkortet istället från Webhallen: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=936189&o=inkfrakt
<Krawlezt> realubot: byt chassie till någon inom den prisklassen vi har samt ram minne til 4GB så ser vi vad det går på.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Oj.
<realubot> 12GB. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Jo, men jag tror inte du kommer under 4700 kr exkl. frakt i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi testar. :)
<realubot> Så Inet är någon hundring billigare trots allt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag orkar inte för jag har tagit bort varukorgen.
<Krawlezt> Aha, hm. Då kör jag på inet.se
<Krawlezt> realubot: Iaf, moderkortet. Vad är det som är viktigt där?
<realubot> Det blir inte billigare. Dessutom betalar du inte för frakten på Inet så det blir inte dyrare om du köper några delar från Inet och andra delar från Webhallen (där moderkortet är billigast).
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag vill ha allting på ett ställte, blir enklast.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Länka moderkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Att det har HDMI, att det har många RAM-minnesplatser, att det har två PCI-Express-portar. Att det har USB 3.0. Det är ju mycket.
<realubot> Dessutom måste det så klart passa processortypen.
<Krawlezt> Ja, det är klart.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902060/gigabyte-z68ap-d3 - Det tror jag blir bra!
<realubot> Visst men varför inte köpa det jag länkade till på Komplett? Det är ju billigare?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller nej, det blir det inte om man räknar in frakten.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Visst, ta det moderkortet då som du länkade till på Inet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Klarar din budget 4600 kr då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har 4000kr. Dock har jag 800kr från nästa månads peng (Ja, jag är liten) som jag kan låna av min mor dock känns det inte rätt.
<Krawlezt> 700kr t.o.m.
<Krawlezt> Ser detta bra ut? http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642529/kraw
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker att det är bättre att du "lånar" av nästa peng än att du köper en billigare processor. Och moderkortet går inte att få så mycket billigare.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker du ska slå till på det här bygget.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du sedan tycker att grafikkortet är för dåligt för HoN så får du väl klöpa ett nytt för 1000 kr om 0,5-1 år.
<realubot> När du har skramplat ihop en tusenlapp till.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker du ska hålla fast vid moderkortet och processorn i.a.f.
<realubot> Och RAM-minnet. Sedan kan du göra lite som du vill med hårddisken, chassit och nätagget.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver inte skämmas för att du "är liten". Se det positivt. Du har börjat tidigt med datorbygge och om några år har du minst lika bra koll som oss på att bygga datorer.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har Webbhallen bra priser? Det är lokalt för mig också.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har dom butik i din stad?
<Krawlezt> Bor i Stockholm så ja :)
<Krawlezt> Köpte min förra dator där.
<Krawlezt> Dom gillar mig faktiskt, påpekade säkerhetsbrist på deras hemsida så jag har alltid fått bra support där.
<realubot> Dock vet jag inte om det spelar någon roll att dom har butik i stan för du slipper ju frakten på Inet med Sweclockers-länken så.
<realubot> Jag tror Inet ligger bra i pris. Det är nog svårt att slå det men du kan ju alltid kolla om Webhallen ligger lägre...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo men hellre struntar jag i den och åker till butiken och hämtar allting, bara jag får bättre pris samt bra saker.
<realubot> Jag tvivlar på att det blir billigare på Webhallen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kan ju alltid kolla.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag ska gå och lägga mig nu men du kan ju alltid kolla. Då kan du ta det förra moderkortet istället för det finns ju på Webhallen. Sedan är det viktigt att du tar rätt prolle och RAM-minne.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tar samma saker :)
<realubot> Ta ett Corsair 500W om du inte hittar det du har valt på Inet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte säkert att dom har exakt samma saker på Webhallen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tar något liknande, kan bara följa det på inet.
<Krawlezt> i5 var billigare på webbhallen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vissa saker är billigare andra saker är dyrare. Det är lite olika vad det landar på allt som allt.
<realubot> Nu blir det sängen. Natti!
<Krawlezt> godnatt!
<Krawlezt> einand CasperN: DÃ¥ blir det ni som kontrollerar min lista senare :)
<Krawlezt> realubot:
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/MQC3yx.png
<Krawlezt> oj, fel chassi.
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/y2LrTm.png
<K350> fpc - free pascal - manualer talar om "primary_conf_path" men jag vet inte var min 'primary_conf_path' finns. Hur tar jag reda på det?
<Krawlezt> K350: Får man fråga vad du sysslar med? Har vart inne i mitt datorbygge.
<K350> Jag försöker byta färgtema för fpc:s editor fp.
<Krawlezt> Vad är det för editor? Vilket språk skriver du?
<K350> Temat ska ligga i en mapp som i sin tur ska ligga i "primary_conf_path"
<K350> Var är nu då min 'primary_conf_path"?
<Krawlezt> K350: Troligen där du installerade editorn?
<K350> Den stödjer flra språk vad jag förstår. Huvudsaklingen pascal
<Krawlezt> Aha okej
<K350> Njo, men var är egentligen det? Det har ju installerats filer lite varstans
<K350> som t.ex /usr/bin/fpdoc-2.4.4 eller /usr/local/lib/fpc/ osv osv
<Krawlezt> Jaha, hm.
<Krawlezt> Ska se
<Krawlezt> Inte en aning K350, byter editor till någon mer lovande eller lös det! Ska tyvärr sova så kan inte kika mer på det men skriv igen imorgon när kanalen är livad igen och njut nu när den är tyst :)
<K350> Mm. ska också ta och knyta mig nu tror jag
<Krawlezt> Gör så, ny dag väntar!
<Barre> mörrn
<delhage> morrn
<larsemil> Barre: fick du till det igår?
<Barre> larsemil: jajjemensan! tack för hjälpen, bamsefar hjälpte mig också med ett ccs-relaterat problem =)
<larsemil> kan han sånt också!!
<larsemil> han kan allt
<Barre> bamsefar is l33t h4x0r
<Barre> http://www.hds.com/go/weight-and-power-calculator/
<Barre> ooops... paste fail!
<midP> Tjena, har sm[ problem med Ubuntu Live jag br'nde ut ig[r.
<midP> Som ni ser kan jag inte 'ndra keyboard layout. Jag vet var jag ska, jag 'ndrar men det sparar inte.
<larsemil> kör du det från hårddisk, usbminne eller cdskiva?
<midP> USB, live
<midP> Har persistance p[ 4gb som fungerar, program sparas
<midP> Men inga inst'llningar, inklusive sk'rm/energi
<arand> midP: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"  ?
<larsemil> midP: kör du 12.04 eller 11.10?
<midP> 11.10
<midP> testar kommandot, swedish 'r 105key eller
<arand> Ta det den föreslår på första, tror att språk kommer i nästa fråga
<midP> r[kade st'nga terminalen och nu funkar det inte.
<kodein> setxkbmap se
<midP> Tack!
<midP> Nu fattas bara att inställningar ska sparas, så som brightness och energy settings.
<haffe> Baha.
<haffe> Jag behöver ett nytt grafikkort, men det är en djungel.
<haffe> Är Radeon 7750 värt att köpa?
<midP> Nej.
<midP> Eller
<midP> Spelar du något?
<arand> ati + linux = :(
<kodein> jag har inte haft några problem med amd-gpu:er på mina gnu/linux-system. funkar minst 10ggr bättre än nvidia-skräpet jag har på jobbet för att få flera skärmar att lira som jag vill.
<midP> Multiscreen funkar fint i Ubuntu iaf, bara se till att installera drivisar innan skärm 2/3 ocnnectas
<midP> Och det heter AMD, inte ATI
<midP> Uppköpt vid 5xxx/6xxx seriebyte
<haffe> arand: Hur många är sedan var det du använder ATI+
<haffe> Det här känns som vanligt med linuxfolk.
<whomee> någon som haft problem med att debsecan klagar över utdaterade paket även fast det inte är några när man kollar paketen? :)
<haffe> 'Det fungerade inte på 80talet, därför fungerar det inte nu'.
<arand> En månad sedan ungefär.
<whomee> eller att det finns säkerhetsuppdateringar, och att man sen har en nyare version än den som rekommenderas.
<haffe> Så för att sammanfatta ingen har någon aning.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Så är det :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: hade du bara slutat röka hade jag stulit dig från amelia
<Barre> då paxar jag pdp/11 burken
<larsemil> Barre: när får du fiber då? så kan vi byta instanser med varandra.
<larsemil> Barre: och jag säger bara - P R O X M O X. Blir mer och mer förälskad i det.
<Barre> larsemil: de gräver ner röret från huset till gatan på måndag morgon, när de gör resten vet jag inte... men vi pratar veckor ialla fall  :/
<larsemil> Barre: ska jag skicka ner olle!?
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha... gört ;P
<larsemil> oGG blåser fiber som andra andas. sprutar kablar ur munnen på honom.
<haffe> oGG+
<haffe> Original Gangster Guy?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hah, lycka till :P
<midP> Hur mår alla här idag då? :)
<larsemil> mycket att göra. sjukt mycket att göra
<larsemil> man vet att man är skadad när man trycker ctrl + u för att ta bort rader i facebookchatten.
<bittin> 12.4 Beta2 snart nere
<larsemil> 12.04 är faktiskt bra. det är grymt stabilt för mig
<bittin> samma här
<larsemil> dock så måste jag kasta ut unity för det gör mig bara helt galen
<bittin> samma här kör Openbox
<larsemil> det tänker inte jag göra, vill ha det mesta från unity.
<larsemil> http://www.ollegustafsson.com/gor-din-egen-xsession/
<larsemil> det där
<Barre> larsemil: gillar det faktum att oGG slänger in lite glada gubbar i sin config ;P
<larsemil> mm bra det
<kodein> original gangster guy?
<Barre> det må vara en grym korvkiosk, men några webb-masters är de inte http://www.hamburgerbar.com/
<spacebug-> va detta verkligen vad jag frågade? http://spacebug.se/filer/nordea.txt   Kul namn hade han iaf..
<larsemil> http://www.svd.se/mat-och-vin/popcorn-ar-nyttigare-an-gronsaker_6959665.svd
<kodein> popcorn-dieten gör återtåg?
<arand> Salt är sprängfullt av natrium, likaså...
<arand> Fast Bear Grylls har nog bästa svaret på hur man får i sig antioxidanter...
<coffe> larsemil,  pm 2.0 är släppt... löste diu ditt problem igår ?
<larsemil> coffe: japp glad och lycklig nu!
<coffe> :)
<coffe> försöker lära mig java å göra appar till android..
<madbear> det suger att göra appar
<Dynamit> Vet att detta är lite offtopic men någon som är rätt haj på hemmabygge av anslutningar för antenner? Har nämligen FM-sändare i mobilen den funkar helt okej & är naturligtvis inom EU bestämmelser över sändningeffekten för licensfri FM-sändare, dock så behöver jag göra någon form av anslutning till rundstråle antenn så signalen sprids bättre så inte det är lika känsligt för lokala störningar
<CasperN> ANTENNA ENGINEERING HANDBOOK
<CasperN> av John L. Volakis
<CasperN> kanske kan va till hjälp?
<CasperN> :)
<Dynamit> ska kolla
<Dynamit> som sagt sändningeffekten är det inget fel på men den är så känslig för lokala störningar då nästan all mHZ frekvenserna på FM-bandet är upptagna i Sverige så får jag ju ja anv. underfrekvens för att kunna ta emot signalen i bilstereon
<CasperN> jag har ingen aning, men den boken hade jag i en suspekt mapp med eböcker, den kanske kan va något att börja med, eller kanske inte, vet som sagt inte :)
<Dynamit> hade den brytit emot EU bestämmelser om sändningeffekten på 50nVU tror jag det är så hade jag inte haft problem med lokala störningar
<CasperN> man bryter inte mot regler förens någon klagar
<CasperN> och då ber man om ursäkt och åtgärdar det :)
<Dynamit> Enligt lag så ska ju jag ha licens för att sända på FM-bandet om sändaren har en starkare en 50nVU om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> vet att det finns en gräns men frågan är vart den går
<Barre> Dynamit: det finne en mängd hemmabyggare (vet dock inte om de kan radio och sånt) på #data.se  prova i den kanalen
<Barre> s/finne/finns/
<Dynamit> för som sagt behöver inte öka sändningeffekten bara öka spridningen av signalen
<Dynamit> vist vanliga micro-USB kabeln funkar men vem tusan drar runt en micro-USB kabel i hela bilen t.ex.
<Dynamit> för det är det som skulle behövas om man skulle anv. micro-usb kabeln som antenn & ta bort alla lokala störningar
<einand> jag skulle aldrig dra en usb kabel längre än 2 meter, framför allt inte i en utsat miljö som en bil
<Barre> nu tror jag i.of.s. att det inte var tänk att köra USB över USB-kabeln
<einand> ok
<einand> Omsättningen landade på 540 miljoner kronor, vinsten efter skatt blev dock i sammanhanget aningen blygsammare: 48 miljoner kronor.
<einand> vart trolla han bort 500 miljoner?
<kodein> usb-over-ethernet
<Dynamit> Kodein menar du att jag ska dra ethernet kabel genom hela bilar istället för att bygga någon form av bärbar antenn?
<kodein> ja
<einand> nja
<einand> cbus eller nått
<Dynamit> det är ju lättare i teorin att bygga rundstråle antenn med anslutning för micro-USB kontakt (jorden har jag konstaterat är antenn anslutningen)
<larsemil> gott med lunch
<larsemil> vad händer här?
<kodein> vi spelar sänka skepp
<Dynamit> funderar även på vad det kostar att införskaffa sig radio amatörlicens har tittat på PTS men blir inte klokare blir hänvisad till SSA, ESR och andra ställen har kollat men blir inte klokare ändå. Nog för att det kommer dröja många månader innan jag har ens råd att praktiskt utföra det men kan ju vara roligt att ha amatörradio utan att behöva smussla undan amatörradion när pejlar bilen kommer
<kodein> ja, det är SSA du ska vända dig till för att skriva prov.
<kodein> och det är bra att ha licens av andra anledningar, t.ex. får man ju en anropssignal.
<Dynamit> Frågan är ju mest vad det bellar på ett ungefär
<kodein> SSA bör ha en förteckning över lokala föreningar osv som har kurser
<kodein> det är inte sååå dyrt, har jag för mig
<larsemil> einand: man kan ju ha en omsättning på 10000000 miljoner men ändå bara tjäna 10 kronor. då tar man dock för dåligt betalt för sina tjänster.
<Dynamit> har som sagt kolla hos SSA och ESR men har inte blivit så mycket klokare
<kodein> provet kostar 200:-
<Dynamit> larsemil de får inte ta ocker priser för då kan PTS dra in tillståndet för dem
<kodein> sedan kostar cert 350:-
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> håller du på med amatörradio Kodein?
<kodein> näe, men jag har pratat lite med folk som håller på
<kodein> har funderat på om man eventuellt skulle ta nån dag
<Dynamit> Undertecknad också
<Dynamit> annars så kan man se om man hittar farsans trimmade amatörradio med andra kristaller så sändningeffekten är licensbillagd
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> synd att han inte vet vart han har den
<Dynamit> vet att nya lagen säger att man inte behöver licens för själva enheten med sändningeffekten har ju sina krav fortfarande
<Dynamit> gränsen när han anv. den var på typ 5W för att vara utan licens men hans ligger på typ 40W om jag inte minns fel
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> spacebug-: händer här då?
<spacebug-> inte mycket
<Philip5> fredagslunket alltså
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Yo!
<Philip5> realubot: vad ska du underhålla oss med ikväll då?
<realubot> Philip5: Ska jag underhålla er?
<Philip5> ska du inte det som vanligt då?
<realubot> Nja, jag vet inte om ni förtjänar min underhållning.
<Philip5> var det värsta
<realubot> Philip5: Du får skärpa dig helt enkelt så du förtjänar bättre.
<realubot> Svårare än så är det inte.
<Philip5> var det fräckaste. trodde man kunde lita på dig
<realubot> Philip5: Är du sysslolös?
<coffe> någon som är bra på java ?  skulle vilja få lite tips om på vart man ska börja  läsa
<haffe> coffe: Börja läsa om vad?
<coffe> haffe,  tänkte försöka lära mig göra andriod apps
<phnom> coffe: Bara java? Annars är deras tutorials på dev-sidan rätt bra om man redan kan lite.
<coffe> phnom,  kan inget.
<kes0> lag^: Har lagg i 2år 1månad och 18 timmar så ni vet
<phnom> coffe: Ingen C, C++, VB, nada?
<coffe> php python å sånt bara
<phnom> Har du jobbat med OO innan så har du ju lite iaf ^^
<coffe> hittade lite på ibm .. får börja med dom.. å se om fattar något.
<spacebug-> Det är nog inte meningen att jag ska försöka börja programmera igen. Alla IDE:s krashar för mig :/
<phnom> spacebug-: vim!
<phnom> All you need
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag vill gärna ha nått som Delphi va till Pascal i windows. Glade för GTK och Qt Creator för Qt verkar vara just det men det va typ 15 år sen jag programmerade och när programmen krashar efter 5 min så orkar jag inte sätta mig in i det igen tror jag..
<phnom> Uj, vilken nostalgi.
<realubot> coffe: Chalmers använde ju Java Concepts och Big Java förr.
<realubot> coffe: http://www.horstmann.com/bigjava.html
<realubot> coffe: Jan Skansholm har skrivit en nybörjarbok som heter Java Direkt.
<realubot> coffe: https://www.studentlitteratur.se/#sida/classic/5234
<salmiak> spacebug-: det finns ju det där delphi-saken till Free pascal föresten... vad var det hette... Lazarus ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det blev billigare på Webbhallen: http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/y2LrTm.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad kostade det på Inet då?
<phnom> Mmmm, webhallen: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/151168-latsaskompis&view=1 bra grejer
<Barre> go'afton
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska kika, det blev dyrare och jag fick sämre moderkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1642546/2012-03-30 - 4681kr.
<Krawlezt> Bättre hårddisk/Moderkort samt bättre pris.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, då så.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du kollat på Dustin och Komplett också?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Komplett blev det dyrare, dustin har jag icke kollat.
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Men just nu ser det bäst ut på webbhallen?
<realubot> Ja, då är det lika bra att köpa från Webhallen ju.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Faktiskt, moderkortet verkar bättre och fick bättre hårddisk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror det blir en trevlig dator.
<Krawlezt> Jag me
<realubot> Du kan uppgradera med mer +4GB RAM och ett grafikkort för ca. 1000 kr inom något år om du skulle behöva lite mer krut i burken.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kommer inhandla grafikkort månaden efter, tror jag kommer satsa på 8GB så jag får 12GB.
<Krawlezt> Oj, ram minne menade jag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är det värt att kolla på dustin?
<_Trullo> mycket ram e bra
<_Trullo> RAM: Used: 4483/16302MB (27% Load)
<Krawlezt> Känns dock lite onödigt med mer ram än 8GB.
<_Trullo> kör du en del stora program så är det skönt med 16gb
<phnom> Inhte då, minimumkravet för att bygga glassmacka är 8
<Krawlezt> 16GB kommer jag sluta med, inget mer.
<Krawlezt> Inhandla 12GB nästa gång SEN BOOM
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du klarar dig ganska långt på 4GB men om du ska göra saker som kräver mycket RAM så behöver du ju köpa till mer RAM. Jag klarar mig finfint på 4GB RAM.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Försök att köp likadana RAM-minnen som du har så minskar risken att det blir något strul med olika CL o.s.v.
<realubot> Om du köper till mer RAM menar jag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Självklart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessutom så är det bra att köpa RAM-minnen som har 4GB i ett kort för då utnyttjar du dina lediga platser på moderkortet bäst.
<realubot> Det som ligger i ditt bygge nu är ett kort på 4GB och inte två på 2x2GB.
<realubot> *och inte 2x2GB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det skadar inte att kolla på Dustin men jag tror inte det blir billigare och om det blir det så är det nog bara någon hundring.
<Krawlezt> Mhm, så sen köper jag 12GB (3x4000) så har jag 16GB MOHAHAH
<_Trullo> e ju ganska billigt med ramminne
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, typ.
<kes0> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuTOFOEET88&feature=related här har du din ryss ;P
<realubot> kes0: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/291469-12-intel-2500k-supported-speed
<kes0> realubot: Haha men va fan, är de sånt där du sitter och lyssnar på?
<realubot> kes0: Känner du inte till rickrolling?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har läst länken nu. Det är möjligt att vissa moderkort har stöd för köra 1600 MHz på en processor som inte klarar hastigheten enligt CPU specs.
<realubot> Det låter lite osäkert att köpa 1600 MHz-minnen när det står på Intels sida att prollen inte har stöd för det men men...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej jag köper 1333mhz minnen, det får duga.
<kes0> realubot: Nix iam not in to homo gay ass music
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Det är nog lika bra så det inte blir strul. Det verkar ju lite oklart om 1600 fungerar med processorn.
<realubot> kes0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickrolling
<kes0> realubot: Orkar inte läsa, inte min typ av musik
<realubot> kes0: Det är ju ett internetskämt att länka till Rick.
<arand> kes0 kontrar realubot med trollning - det är super-effektivt!
<_Trullo> kolla senaste southpark, där dödar dom allt sånt där rickrolling o annat, faith hilling osv :)
<kes0> ALLAHU AKBAR
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har 4GB minnen från en laptop, den lär inte fungera i Stationära?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är helt olika storlek på minnena. Laptopminnen passar inte i stationära och tvärtom. Dessutom är det säkert olika hastigheter också.
<kes0> Inte har jag koll på sånt där rickroll o grejjer
<realubot> swecarp: Lär kes0 allt du kan om rickrolling.
<realubot> Det har han förtjänat.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Inte ens om jag trycker som fan och hamrar?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, kanske. Dock så får du köpa nytt moderkort efteråt.
<Krawlezt> Hm, inte värt.
<Krawlezt> Vore dock roligt o testa :)
<kes0> realubot: Kan du inte bli min lärling
<kes0> xD
<Krawlezt> Jag ska skaffa praktikplats på ett lager, t.e.x på komplett.se. Kommer ha bästa datorn efter 2veckor!
<kes0> realubot: Du jag o gasbrännare o annat kul i en verkstad
<Krawlezt> kes0: Det låter som ni ska göra något annat..
<kes0> Haha
<bittin> ska försöka bygga ihop en Core2Duo i mitt gamla Chassi nu och ge till brorsan och sen bygga en i5 eller i7 till mig efter Revision
<realubot> kes0: Vad ska du lära mig då om jag ska bli din lärling?
<bittin> damn mitt chassi är för litet :(
<kes0> realubot: Ingenting egentligen ;P
<kes0> Tänkte abra plåga dig :P
<realubot> bittin: Köp ett nytt för 200-300 kr.
<realubot> BitFenix Merc Beta
<realubot> Billigr och... kasst?
<bittin> realubot, vill ha ett billigt och bra tänkte bygga upp en pc med en moderkaka som jag fick av en härifrån till bror min
<markus> hey
<bittin> nu är det bara längta tills slutet av April och Maj
<markus> varför?
<bittin> tänkte köpa dattan delar och bygga ny datanmaskin
<markus> roligt :) jag funderar på en ultrabook mot sommaren
<markus> vet bara inte vilke riktigt
<markus> bittin: kan du rekommendera någorn rolig komedi eller liknande?
<markus> en kombination mellan ace venture pet detektive och lost in translation hade varit bra
<bittin> Dum och Dummare?
<markus> typ den genren
<K350> var är, eller vad menas med 'primary_conf_path'?
<markus> vet du någon nyare film? har redan sett den :) men ja , den är rolig
<markus> K350: i vilket sammanhang?
<markus> http://www.digipedia.pl/usenet/thread/13232/13181/ : http://theroadtodelphi.wordpress.com/2011/07/04/delphi-ide-theme-editor-now-supports-lazarus/ : http://theroadtodelphi.wordpress.com/category/lazarus/
<markus> tre hits på google.
<markus> det verkar vara något slags delphi teamingsak
<K350> markus: färgteman för fpc:s fp-ide (pascal) ska ligga i en mapp som i sn tur ska ligga i 'primary_conf_path'
<realubot> markus: Asus Ultrabook är ju poppis.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.440825/gront-ljus-for-digitala-kvitton
<markus> realubot: ja men tycker inte den är så snygg
<K350> Letar efter trevligt pascal, perl, C ide - textläge. Någon?
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<einand> åäö
<K350> Lazarus - det är väl en GUI snarare än en TUI grej va?
 * Barre slänger en blöt handduk på bamsefar för att de inte har "A man called horse" i sitt utbud :(
<bamsefar> Barre: What? Jag är oskyldig!
<Barre> bamsefar: du är närmast tillhands för att ta emot min frustration ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Men jag jobbar ju med data.
<Barre> bamsefar: wattevva! ;O
<Barre> hehehe..
<Barre> har du sett den filmen? från tidigt 70-tal... grymt bra (tyckte jag då ialla fall)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det har jag inte.
<bamsefar> Barre: Men jag såg gone in 60 seconds nyss.
<bamsefar> tintin kan rekomenderas annars. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: gone in 60 seconds.... det är 120 minuter du inte får tillbaka...
<Barre> tintin har jag redan sett :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Helt ok fredagsunderhållning. :)
<andol> Barre: Tidigt 70-tal alltså? Många som inte ens var födda då :P
<Barre> andol: det respekterar jag, jag var inte född när mozart spelade live, men nog har jag hört några av hans stycken ;P
<andol> Barre: touché
<bamsefar> Barre: Är du säker? Du såg ganska gammal ut sist vi träffades ;)
 * bamsefar ska nog vara snäll nu, annars får han spö nästa gång han träffar Barre 
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<einand> lol
<einand> NYHETER Enheter från Apple har genererat mer än fyra gånger så stora mobilintäkter till Google som enheter med Android.
<madbear> BRYNÄS IF ÄR DOM BÄSTA
<madbear> HEJA HEJA HEJA BRYNÄS
<Zambezi> FBK är de sämsta?
<madbear> dom platsar inte i läckramål arena
<Philip5> madbear: synd bara att brynäs möter det bättre laget nu och kommer åka ur guldstriden
<madbear> Philip5: ska vi sattsa nåt? :P
<madbear> en timmes biatchande, är du på?
<Philip5> hehe, så synd om dig bara
<madbear> :D
<madbear> jag har ticket till söndag
<madbear> va på matchen i onsdags oxå
<Philip5> ni hade tur sist
<madbear> idag då?
<Zambezi> Vinnaren käkar Läkerol och förloraren kaffesump. Deal?
<madbear> hihhi förloraren ska dricka den andres kaffe?
<madbear> fast jag dricker redan lila :/
<Philip5> trodde du bara drack gevalia
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahah... jag skulle ALDRIG spöa dig.. (jag är nämligen rädd för amelia ;))
 * bittin installerar upp Android 4.0.4
<bamsefar> Barre: Då är vi två.
<amelia> Barre: hahahahahahaha
<bamsefar> Barre: När ska du komma hit och äta mer chiligryta?
<Barre> bamsefar: när som helst snart.. vi släpper en ny plattform i slutet av april, jag är dock ansvarig för den tekniska biten i sv, och baltstasterna. När det är gjort så lugnar det ner sig på jobbet..
<Barre> bamsefar, amelia, HeMan, delhage, coffe Philip5: en nördgrillning hos mig senare i vår kanske?
<bamsefar> Barre: Lätt! :)
<bamsefar> Det låter som en förträfflig idé!
<Barre> :)
<Barre> delhage vet inte att det är han som är nörden som skall grillas :O
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Du får hojta när du är sugen på middag. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: will do
<amelia> Barre: lätt!
<bittin_> åäö?
<delhage> jag är ju ingen nörd
<Barre> förnekande är första tecknet på att man fått "nörderi".. sorry delhage, you got it :P
<Barre> flyttat än?
<realubot> "Visa och Mastercard varnade på fredagen banker och kunder för att en stor mängd kreditkort kan ha hackats. Enligt analysföretaget Gartner kan det röra sig om tio miljoner hackade kort. Tjuvarna ska ha kommit över kreditkortsuppgifterna genom att bryta sig in på servern för ett av taxibolagen i New York.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Hur långt kommer dom med kreditkortsuppgifterna? Dom måste väl ha chipen på korten också för att kunna utföra en överföring?
<amelia> man kan ju handla på internet med kortuppgifterna
<realubot> Ah, just det. Den där koden som finns efter kortnumret ja.
<einand> realubot: nej, samt i usa är fortfarande den osäkgra magneträmsan störst
<realubot> einand: Aja.
<einand> min vattenflaska har pajat
<realubot> Varför lagras sådana kortuppgifter som sifferkoden på kortet, giltlighetstid e.t.c.?
<realubot> einand: Vattenflaska?
<einand> realubot: sådan man lagrar vatten i
<delhage> Barre: nope, imorgon
<K350> Dålig support på free pascal må jag säga.
<einand> realubot: samma uppgifter som står på kortet ligger på magneträmsan, dock vetj ag inte varför taxibolaget lagrar de uppgifterna
<einand> K350: du fick mig sugen på det igen, så jag har laddat ner Lazarus
<K350> Ah, fast lazarus är ett gui de :(
<K350> einand: fpc är som trubo pascal. Fast det tycks omöjligt att ändr färgerna. Jag blri galen!
<einand> K350: jobbigt
<einand> turbo pascal är fint
<K350> einand: . det är bara förnamnet
<einand> K350: får se hur mycket jag glömt
<K350> einand: Jo, tror att t.om BASIC hade något liknande
<K350> einand: Minns inte vad det hette dock....
<K350> einand: Du vet inte om Lazarus händelsevis har något textläges ide också?
<einand> K350: tror inte det, Lazarus är tillför att ersätta Delphi (Windows / Xorg programmering)
<K350> Jo, jag har börjat förstå det.
<K350> Det är väl lite som Visual Baic då förmodar jag.
<einand> precis
<K350> Fast vb var ju också rätt kul:)
<K350> vb gick med på helknäppa grejjer vill jag minnas.
<K350> halvtaffel in - > något ut
<realubot> einand: Jag vet vad en vettenflaska är.
<realubot> *vatten
<einand> K350: japp, sjukt
<K350> jo, men kul var det ändå :-)
<K350> Enerverande - freepascal.org har en massa om Lazarus men inget om fp-ide
<K350> Alla är GUI galna :-(
<hplc> jag har ett nybörjar problem i python som retar mig, hur skriver man "så länge summan i listan mylist är mindre än 100 så uppmana att skriva in ett tal"? har försökt med alla möjliga konstiga varianter på "while sum(mylist)<100:"
<realubot> Det börjar väl bli dags att häva bannen för itmannen nu va?
<realubot> Jag tror att han har lärt sig sin läxa vid det här laget.
<CasperN> en timme till så är han uppe i 15 dagar
<haffe> Har du prövat while sum(x) for x in mylist < 100:
<haffe> Förlåt.
<haffe> sum(x for x in mylist) ska det vara.
<hplc> har inte sett nåt sånt exempel i min nybörjarbok men ska genast prova, tack
<hplc> retar mig att boken saknar facit till "prova själv-uppgifterna"
<haffe> Det är kanske för att du ser rätt klart själv om det fungerar eller ej?
<haffe> Fast det är kanske inte helt nybörjarvänligt att skriva sum(x for x in mylist)
<hplc> mja fast jag är verkligen nybörjare, som i "nybörjare som aldrig sett det förr"
<madbear> du skrev ju rätt hplc
<haffe> Fint.
<haffe> Det går att köra sum(mylist) direkt.
<coffe> Barre,  ja tack
<haffe> Finns det någonting den där ormen inte låter en göra?
<madbear> jag körde precis
<madbear> while sum(lis) < 100: lis.append(1) print lis
<haffe> Javisstja.
<haffe> Jag köpte ett Radeon HD7750 idag.
<haffe> Nu får vi se hur dålig idé det är.
<CasperN> earth hour youtube nu :)
<K350> fpc utvecklarna måste älska windows ' screen of death' eftersom fp-ide är lika blå som den och det fattas en 'color' option som de inte tänke råtgärda. Det har låg prio :-(
<haffe> Kodar någon pascal nuförtiden?
<maxjayzii> Grrrh
<maxjayzii> Tåget rada ihop. Två timmar.på arlanda pch förväntad ankomsttid tre timmar senare. Dvs typ kl tre i natt
<maxjayzii> How shutty isnt dat
<maxjayzii> Ingen respons?
<CasperN> svensk infrastruktur är överlägsen allt annat :)
<maxjayzii> Jopp
<einand> vet inte hur det ser ut i NL nu för tiden, men svenska tåg fungerar iaf bätttre än vad det gjorde förr
<maxjayzii> Einand. De går fortfarande sönder. Ett hjul som gick pajj
<maxjayzii> Åkte från sthlm. Gick sönder innan arlanda
<maxjayzii> Två timmar på arlanda
<hplc> fick ingen ordning på det alls, lade ut det på pastebin http://pastebin.com/yC51T2sg
<maxjayzii> grön
<einand> maxjayzii: känns som de borde ha bättre rutiner på det
<maxjayzii> Jo. Tror dock jag kan reklanera denna resa
<maxjayzii> Jippie så bra de går
<hplc> råkade man ut för en ban eller varför stannade texten tro?
<madbear> hplc: jag fixar det nu
<hplc> nu rullar texten igen
<realubot> Nu har itmannen varit bannad 15 dagar. Det börjar bli dags att häva bannen?
<madbear> hplc: http://pastebin.com/8PZx9ArP
<madbear> du dillade till det rejält
<madbear> tex så tog du aldrig input igen
<realubot> madbear: Varför gillar du inte att koda appar?
<madbear> nu har jag försökt skriva kommentarer till
<hplc> jag gjorde nog nåt fel
<madbear> hplc: ja jag har skrivit koden åt dig nu
<hplc> tack
<madbear> realubot: det är bara massa jefla pill
<madbear> inget riktigt knackande
<realubot> Ok. :S
<madbear> du måste ju banta ner det realubot
<madbear> man gör liksom inte ett stort system till en tele
<realubot> Jaha.
<hplc> ojsan! lite smådum känner man sig allt, alla exemplen var menade för python 2.7 och jag försökte göra allt i python 3.2
<markus> ja det är lurigt
<markus> kan man ha python 3.2 och 2.7 installaerade parallellt utan större problem?
<hplc> ja
<hplc> men dom är inte kompatibla alls
<realubot> Jag behöver hjälp med en väldigt viktig fråga. Ska man ta en kopp kaffe nu eller ska man strunta i det?
<haffe> Så stor skillnad är det inte.
<madbear> realubot: ska du spela alien arena med mig?
<hplc> men exemplet som madbear rättade åt mig fungerade inte alls i 3.2, bara felmeddelanden, men i 2.7 fungerade det felfritt
<markus> haffe: det är det om du försöker köra ett bibliotek som bara fungerar för 2.7. då är skillnaden mellan fungerar och inte fungerar
<hplc> det hade kunnat spara mig 3 dagars vånda om jag insett det tidigare
<markus> undra hur lång tid det ar innan python 2.x är mer eller mindre borta
<haffe> Det är tydligen ganska mycket konflikter.
<haffe> SÃ¥ det kommer nog ta ett bra tag.
<hplc> 2.7 och 3.2 är som IPv4 och IPv6, ...det lär dröja innan 2.7 är utfasat
<markus> kommer nog ta sin lilla tid. python 2.7 är med i LSB, linux standard base, TROR JAG
<markus> hlpc: ja, det går bara skapa ungefär 2^32 st olika program i python 2.7
<markus> och en del är reserverade åt specifika ändamål
<markus> iom python 3.x så förflyttar vi den gränsen till i princip oändlig, i alla fall för alla praktiska ändamål
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Jag kodar ju lite Python.
<realubot> hplc: Frågan är väl vad dom har ändrat i 2.7 till 3.2 då?
<realubot> hplc: Det är ju inte så avancerad kod så det borde ju mer eller mindre fungera i 3.2?
<hplc> testa madbears exempel i 3.2 så kan alla se själva
<realubot> hplc: Vad får du för felmeddelanden när du försöker köra koden på 3.2?
<markus> realubot: du som är pytonexpert. har du koll på nån funktion som kan "chaina" funktioner. säg du har en lambda a: a + 2 och en annan lambda a: 2*a, så vill du kedja dom så att f=kedja(f1, f2) och f(3) = (2*3)+2
<hplc> vänta ska plocka fram det igen
<markus> där f1 och f2 är de lambdafunktionerna jag skrev
<realubot> Jag har 2.7.1 installerat.
<realubot> Orkar inte installera 3.2 för att testa.
<realubot> markus: Jag är inte Python-expert. :)
<hplc> till att börja med så måste print följas av ( OCH "                text text text               ")
<hplc> när man rättat till det så får man ett annan felmeddelande om att while loopen omöjligen kan exekveras eller nåt sånt
<madbear> ja men ge fan i python 3
<hplc> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'int' and 'str'
<hplc> får man då
<hplc> och ja
<hplc> i fortsättningen gäller 2.7 för mig
<haffe> Du försöker lägga ihop en sträng och en int.
<realubot> markus: Decorators kanske? http://docs.python.org/reference/compound_stmts.html#function
<hplc> men exakt samma kod fungerar felfritt i 2.7
<realubot> hplc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/908015/
<realubot> Fungerar utmärkt i 2.7.1.
<realubot> Jag ändrade bara " till ' (vet inte om det gjorde någon skilnad) och bytte mylist mot str(mylist)
<hplc> hmm att man uttryckligen förklarar att det är en sträng, antagligen det rätta svaret, för   '     och      "          spelar ingen roll alls i nån av versionerna
<realubot> markus: Löste du det där med att kedja funktionerna?
<realubot> hplc: Ok.
<realubot> Mycket möjligt.
<markus> realubot: jag tror det nästan är som något som heter "currying"
<realubot> 3.2 kanske är bättre på att hantera strängar och integers utan att klaga då.
<realubot> markus: Ok. Jag har ingen aning men säg gärna till när du hittar det.
<hplc> man behöver inte använda raw_input i ver 3, det är struket med
<markus> det är sjukt att input gör det den gör i 2.x
<markus> realubot: det är meckigt och sent nu :)
<hplc> och float är struket med
<hplc> nu skrivs decimalerna ut by default
<markus> vad är det för typ på 10.4 då?
<markus> >>> type(10.4)
<markus> <type 'float'>
<markus> (i 2.7)
<haffe> markus: Fina gigantiska säkerhetshål?
<markus> haffe: aumen
<hplc> jag är osäker men division som ger en rest skrivs inte längre ut som heltal
<hplc> läste nåt om säkerhetshål om man använde exec på nåt vis
<markus> typ exec... rm -rf / ?
<hplc> nej den var ganska uppenbar, det var nåt annat om exec i just version 3 har jag för mig
<hplc> fast åter igen jag är helt ny och antagligen inte den bästa källan till skillnaderna
<hplc> efter bara 3 dagar är jag inte den mest pålitliga källan
<hplc> lägg till min hjärnblödning så är jag väl lika trovärdig som homer simpson, jag kommer inte ens ihåg vad jag åt till frukost
<realubot> Har du haft en hjärnblödning?
<hplc> ja
<hplc> vart sjukskriven i ett år i väntan på utredningar och heltidspension
<hplc> har inget att göra på dagarna så jag tänkte lära mig python
<realubot> Usch då.
<realubot> Hur fick du det och hur gammal är du?
<hplc> minst sagt, ett medfött fel på pulsådern i huvudet som hade börjat brista
<hplc> är 37
<realubot> Aj, aj, aj.
<K350> gr nu upp fp-ide och skriver en jed mode istället..lär nog hålla mig sysellsatt ett tag ....hepp
<realubot> hplc: Det var tråkigt att höra. Har dom åtgärdat orsaken nu då?
<hplc> det gjorde dom samma dag, blåljus till sahlgrenska och operation omedelebart, sen fick jag höra att ingen kunde haft mer tur än jag, jag borde vart död
<realubot> K350: Jag har ju sagt till dig att inte kombinera kokain och IRC. Varför stavar du så illa?
<realubot> hplc: Det är när man hör sådana här historier som man inser att man borde vara mer tacksam än man är över saker och ting i livet.
<hplc> jo man får perspektiv
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> hplc: Är det så illa att du måste ha heltidspension då?
<realubot> Jag menar att det kanske är bättre för dig att ett arbete på deltid i.a.f.
<hplc> det är inte det enda jag lider av: compartmentsyndrom, kronisk ryggsmärta, kronisk diarré, kroniskt trötthetssyndrom, ADHD, låg ämnesomsättning, ångest, oro, depression, dålig balans på höger sida
<realubot> Compartmentsyndrom?
<realubot> :|
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compartment_syndrome
<hplc> ja, man får extremt ont av att gå, blodet går ner i benen men inte upp igen, så båda benen skars upp i december 2010
<hplc> så det bästa jag kan hoppas på är att bli tillräckligt duktig på ett språk så att jag kan jobba med programmerings uppdrag hemifrån
<realubot> hplc: Arbetsmarknaden finns ju i.a.f.
<realubot> hplc: Dock kanske Java är ett bra språk om du vill ha jobb.
<realubot> Jag ser på bilder på Google att dom skär upp benen men varför?
<hplc> hinnan som omger vadmusklerna stramar åt
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-31
<hplc> blodtryck+gravitation gör att blodet går neråt men det går inte upp igen
<hplc> ja jag har precis börjat titta på det här området så jag kan skifta till ett mer eftertraktat språk enkelt än så länge
<realubot> Python lär vara ett bra "nybörjarspråk".
<hplc> jo det var min tanke med, det som förstaspråk och nåt annat som andraspråk
<realubot> Försäkringskassan lär ju vara hårda men med alla dom diagnoserna så...
<hplc> dags för sängen, natt
<realubot> :S
<Draugen> Någon som vet varför ubuntu fryser fast i loading screenen när jag installerat dom proprietära drivrutinerna men det flyter på när jag inte installerat dom?
<realubot> Draugen: Kass drivrutin?
<realubot> Draugen: Vad har du för grafikkort?
<Draugen> ATI Radeon HD 4500
<realubot> Draugen: Jag vet faktiskt inte vad som är fel men det har säkert med drivrutinen att göra.
<realubot> Draugen: DU kan ju alltid testa att boota med nomodeset i Grub.
<realubot> Draugen: Läs under "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)":
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<maxjetbook> huh, äntligen hemma.
<maxjezy> 5 timmars tågresa blev 8,5 timmar istället.
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> tåg verkar va en väldigt smidig grej i sverige
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> speciellt med barn och barnvagn och packning
<maxjezy> underlättar enormt
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> sj bjöd på taxi från stationen iaf
<spacebug-> ok, alltid nått
<Barre> &last -hilight
<bamsefar> :)
<hplc> morrn
<swecarp> morn hplc
<hplc> upptäckte en sak igår på min ubuntu, jag skulle skapa en genväg på skrivbordet, men när jag höger-klickar så kan jag välja mellan skapa ny mapp eller skapa nytt dokument, och väljer jag skapa nytt dokument så kan jag bara välja "tomt dokument" och under så står det inga mallar är installerade, vad heter mallarna som lägger till "skapa genväg"?
<hplc> uname -r ger 3.0.0-17-generic
<hplc> jag blir inte klok på detta med java, ibalnd kallas det "java" och ibland "javascript" men det är ju till skillnad från python ett språk som kompileras och inte ett scriptspråk väl?
<spacebug-> hplc: java och javascript är inte samma sak
<hplc> så den java jag skriver in i NetBeans är ett språk men javascipt är ett scriptspråk ungefär som bashscript i ubuntu?
<spacebug-> javascript används inom html medans java skapar fristående applikationer
<hplc> men output från en javakod slutar ju med .jar det är ju inget som windows förstår ens i sin kompilerade form?
<spacebug-> nej men kör väl dessa filer med typ: java mittprogram.jar
<hplc> så anledningen till att man i windows aldrig behöver se nåt av det är att det grafiska gräsnittet bara består av färger och knappar och fönster som anropar saker i bakgrunden från koden?
<hplc> kan man skapa koden först och sen GUI och sist länka knapparna till funktioner och anrop?
<spacebug-> jag har aldrig programmerat java så jag vet inte hur man gör men det går säkert. med GTK och Qt och sånt kan man väl skriva allt som text bara egentligen. Lite osäker.
<spacebug-> grejen med java är ju att det är plattformsoberoende
<hplc> men ta ubuntu och BSD, vad är dom skrivna i? C C++ eller C#?
<spacebug-> så du skriver ditt program och gör din layout och allt det står i ditt program, när du sen kör det på ett system så är det upp till systemet att göra så det ser ut så och fungerar så som det står i ditt program
<hplc> så lär man sig java på en plattform så kan den användas på alla plattformar så länge maskinen har en interpreter installerad?
<spacebug-> mm precis
<HeMan> de mesta av lågnivådelarna, kärna och libbar, är skrivet i C för de flesta plattformar
<spacebug-> detta har väl dock en liten baksida då det är lite långsammare
<HeMan> java går på en virtuell maskin, så även C#
<spacebug-> Qt tror jag mest c++ används till
<HeMan> och den virtuella maskinen kan göra hotspot-optimeringar live så java och C# kan bli snabbare under tiden
<HeMan> QT är helt skrivet i C++
<hplc> en lib kallas väl även bibliotek? är det samma sak som när python läser in en modul med import?
<madbear> mmm
<madbear> library
<madbear> :P
<HeMan> hplc: inte riktigt, men nästan
<HeMan> hplc: libbar kan användas av alla applikationer oavsett vilket språk dom är skrivna i
<hplc> lite som att bygga med lego då?, libbar är som klossar som passar in i andra klossar?
<HeMan> jepp
<hplc> så anledningen till att stora komplexa program kan skrivas så snabbt är för att man "återvinner" såna libbar som andra redan skapat? av all kod så är det kanske bara hälften som har behövts knackas in för hand? resten anropar libbar och moduler?
<spacebug-> till viss del ja
<spacebug-> även så med headerfiler i tex C
<spacebug-> om någon gjort en funktion för att skriva tex till skärmen och den är gjord typ så bra den kan bli så skriver man ju inte en egen varje gång utan använder den som finns
<hplc> jo man ska ju inte behöva uppfinna hjulet två gånger
<spacebug-> precis ;)
<hplc> bortsett från när man som jag ska lära mig, då måste jag ju gå igenom processen med hur man gör si och så för att lära mig nåt, copy&paste lär man sig ju inget på
<hplc> många hänvisar till "the new boston" som den absolut bästa källan för nybörjare
<spacebug-> läsa, prova, göra, göra fel, göra om, få att funka, försöka förstå vad man gjorde som gjorde att det fungerade och så, läsa vidare
<hplc> ja nyfikenhet på varför nåt gick fel är nog bättre än nyfiken på kod som bara vips fungerar, en bra lärobok ska nog medvetet innehålla nån stavningsfel här och där
<hplc> en del böcker säger att det är en god grund om man lär sig skriva ner det som pseudo-kod och göra flödes-scheman först av allt, men det enda jag hittar i ubuntu är nåt som heter "Dia", ska man vänta med pseudo-kod och flödes-scheman? eller är det god sed att göra det från början?
<joel135> Säger ni Datorn tänker annorlunda än vi/oss?
<joel135> alltså om ni ser vi/oss som ackusativobjekt eller som kortform av "vi tänker"?
<hplc> det där är ju till och med krångligare än mina "Exercises" låter som filosofi
<joel135> hplc: Nu vet jag ju inte vad ni skrev innan jag gick in i kanalen, men om du skriver på papper, behöver du inte begränsa dig till ord
<hplc> men jag tycker att om: några har under normal begåvning, flertalet har normal begåvning, några har över normal begåvning så är väl svaret att: "de flesta tänker, men inte alla" eller hur menade du?
<hplc> jo kanske är overkill att börja skissa enkla program mellan 5 och 15 rader i projektform
<Philip5> go middag maxjezy
<maxjezy> morrn Philip5 !
<swecarp> hej maxjezy  o Philip5
<hplc> dom raderna där personen är markerat med annan färg? är det typ priv meddelande i main chat?
<maxjezy> tjena swecarp
<maxjezy> falukorv på mackan med senap och boston
<maxjezy> vilken frulle
<swecarp> gotte gris maxjezy
<maxjezy> swecarp, man måste ladda efter en hård dag igår
<swecarp> ok vad händer idag då
<maxjezy> bara slappa och försöka träna upp ryggen lite
<maxjezy> värker som fan i den
<joel135> hplc: beror på din klient. I min markeras de meddelanden som innehåller mitt namn
<swecarp> ok har suttit här och försökt få samba att funka
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> kena Philip5  12,04 b2 här
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> nöjd?
<swecarp> vet ej fick en massa uppdateringar så jag tror att det är b2 men så här långt6 funkar allt bra
<swecarp> sitter och försöker få samba att funka ser inte frugans dator i nätverket
<swecarp> får sätt mig när jag gjort final instalen och fixa så vi kan dela filer i nät verket
<spacebug-> jag har kört 12.04 sen alpha och det funkar bra
<coobra> spacebug-: !!
<spacebug-> hej coobra ;)
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> gillar den spacebug-  men jag har lite problem med att instalera en nätverks skrivare canon
<coobra> spacebug-: lägish
<swecarp> digikam 2,5 funkar bra iden Philip5
<spacebug-> swecarp: hum ok. Hade du problem med det i 11.10 oxå?
<spacebug-> coobra: jo tack bra. Själv då?
<HeMan> sådär, XBMCbuntu installerat på HTPC'n!
<spacebug-> HeMan: nya 11:an ?
<HeMan> spacebug-: jo
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> funkar bra?
<swecarp> ja det hadde jag fick köra via cups och backport  men i 12,04 så finns ju den med i listan men jag har inter fattat hur jag får den instalerad
<coobra> spacebug-: joda gröt + 3 egg nu :D
<swecarp> spacebug-,
<coobra> spacebug-:  blir en bastu snart
<spacebug-> swecarp: hum ok
<HeMan> jodå
<spacebug-> härligt coobra
<coobra> HeMan: nice  :D
<HeMan> har inte hunnit testa så mycke än
<coobra> HeMan: du kan inte bli annat en glad
<spacebug-> HeMan: funkar den i 11.10 oxå? Orkar inte uppgradera min HTPC til 12.04 just nu men kanske att jag orkar uppgradea XBMC ;)
<HeMan> spacebug-: XBMCbuntu är baserat på 11.10
<swecarp> spacebug-,  hittar inte den vid sökninge men om jag kör man och hoppar över lite i prosessen så kommer det en lista på alla skrivare och där finns den med
<spacebug-> eller ja det är en live-cd va?
<spacebug-> ah
<coobra> HeMan: http://openelec.tv/
<HeMan> coobra: det var den jag uppgraderade från
<spacebug-> swecarp: skumt. Jag har inte pillat med nätverksskrivare tyvärr
<coobra> ahh
<HeMan> coobra: openelec är rätt mycke snabbare att boota men jag ville prova eden
<spacebug-> swecarp: du kan ju alltid höra i #ubuntu+1
<coobra> k
<spacebug-> om de ändrat nått menar jag
<coobra> nu egg ba
<swecarp> spacebug-,  jag kör kubuntu men den delen skall nog vara samma men jag skall sätta mig ner och pilla senare kanske löser det
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken version av windows kör din fruga då?
<swecarp> win 7 alla brandväggar avstängda
<Philip5> det skiljer lite i de olika windowsversionerna hur de hanterar auktoriseringen för utdelning
<Philip5> lite osäker på hur det gör skillnad i ditt fall
<swecarp> jag har lyckats se hennes dator 1 gån men nästa gång jag lag var inne så var den borta och nu säger samba att den inta kan ansluta pågrund utav brandvägg
<realubot> Good morning Ubuntu!
<Philip5> god middag
<realubot> Är det inte så att man på Internet alltid använder en hälsningsfras som är gångbar över hela jordklotet samtidigt?
<Philip5> som hej?
<Philip5> brb
<CasperN> realubot: UGT
<realubot> Som betyder?
<CasperN> att man alltid antar att det är morgon
<CasperN> när någon kommer in i kanalen
<realubot> Aha. Ok.
<realubot> Så man hälsar med UGT eller vad menar du?
<CasperN> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<CasperN> man säger godmorgon
<CasperN> och så kan man föreställa sig att det är morgon där den personen sitter
<realubot> Då sa jag ju rätt.
<realubot> Varför svarar Philip5 med god middag.
<realubot> *fnys*
<realubot> O för skämt.
<Philip5> du skrev god morgon
<realubot> Philip5: Man skriver alltid det. UGT.
<Philip5> äsch
<Philip5> har svenska carpen dragit?
<realubot> Carpen?
<realubot> Who is da man?
<Philip5> swecarp
<realubot> Jaha, han ja.
<realubot> Han är en man av reservdelar.
<realubot> En reservdelsman.
<realubot> Han fagade ut kl. 13:58.
<realubot> *fegade
<Philip5> så pass. skrämde du iväg honom
<Philip5> ?
<haffe> Jahaja.
<haffe> Det här känns lite framåt mot dåtiden.
<haffe> Sitta och prata serieport med en cisco GESM.
<hplc> jag behöver ett realtidsoperativsystem, ett hårdvaru interface kopplat till en sirén och en kulspruta............eller en musfälla
<hplc> så fort man sätter sig hör man hur nånting gnager i farstun, går dit och ser spillningen, men ingen gnagare
<phnom> hplc: Skaffa katt?
<hplc> pyt(h)on?, äter inte såna möss förresten?
<hplc> svettig av städandet blev jag med, det är nog det värsta, får inte basta heller
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar nu har man fått lite mat
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Philip5> jag satte mig själv precis med en kopp kaffe och en bit kanellängd :)
<Philip5> pensionärsfika :)
<hplc> om jag sitter och läser om java samtidigt som jag dricker gevalia, kan jag då räknas som otrogen?
<swecarp> travligt här var det studerande mat köttbullar spagetti
<Philip5> hplc: mest för att du dricker just gevalia och stödjer fel hockeylag
<swecarp> Philip5,  skall det vara lövbergs eller
<bittin>  rippade just denna: http://www.discogs.com/Various-Super-Mario-Hits/release/1429013 :D
<hplc> men jag tittar inte på hockey, inte nån sport alls
<Philip5> egentligen ska det väl det men jag dricker opartiskt kaffe... zoega
<hplc> ja ingenting, jag har ingen tv och lever på soc sen hjärnblödningen i väntan på pension
<swecarp> ok Philip5  vi är mer opartiska dricke finskt kaffe
<realubot> hplc: TV är för mesar så det gör ingenting.
<realubot> hplc: Du har ju webbtv.
<hplc> jo sant, men tittar sällan, har svårt för ljud och ljus och klarar inte för många intryck samtidigt, då är det benzo och inderal som gäller för att dämpa panikångesten
<realubot> hplc: Ok. Du kanske kan sluta ögonen och lyssna på lugna radioprogram?
<hplc> ja jo det är så jag gör
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> hplc: Hur går det med Javan då?
<realubot> hplc: På Chalmers så använder dom Big Java och Java Concepts som läroböcker. Det finns en sv. bok som heter Java Direkt som ges ut av Studentlitteratur också.
<hplc> det där låter riktigt intressant
<hplc> hade tänkt försöka läsa på distans chalmers / GU
<hplc> mitt personliga ombud lämnade årets kurskatalog häromdagen, det verkar vara mycket med java och Haskell
<bittin> hackssel
<realubot> hplc: Haskell är ett funktionellt programspråk (till skillnad mot Java som är ett objektorienterat programspråk) som framförallt används i undervisningssyfte.
<realubot> hplc: Jag rekommenderar inte att du gräver ner dig i Haskell om du inte är ute efter att jobba just med funktionell programmering.
<realubot> hplc: Det är objektorienterad programmering som gäller.
<hplc> jo jag har nog bestämt mig, python och java
<realubot> hplc: Java är väl mer eller mindre bransch-standard. Python fungerar ju väldigt bra i Linux och sägs vara ett bra nybörjarspråk. PHP är ju annars bra om du vill bygga webbtjänster.
<hplc> undrar vad man använder till styrdatorer, när den där scada koden upptäcktes i ett iransk kärnkraftverk blev det ett jävla liv på tyska siemens väl?
<realubot> hplc: Jag vet inte. C++ eller C kanske?
<realubot> hplc: Mycket av kärnen i Linux sägs ju vara kodad i C.
<realubot> *kärnan
<realubot> Jag har dålig koll på iranska kärnkraftverk. Det har FN också.
<hplc> :D
<realubot> ;)
<swecarp> spacebug-,  nu har jag fått igång min canon skrivare i nätverket
<realubot> Det sägs ju att iraniernas arbete försenades kanske 1 år p.g.a. att koden skadade systemen i kärnenergianläggningen. CIA och Mosad misstänks ju för dådet.
<Philip5> swecarp: om du har tråkigt så kan du ju testa det här spelet för att kolla ens färgseende och färguppfattning: http://color.method.ac/
<Philip5> ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: om du är färgblind lär det bli rätt svårt
<swecarp> hehe Philip5
<swecarp> den var bra
<hplc> färgblinda bor nog aldrig i trähus, vore ganska meningslöst att måla om det
<Philip5> de kan ju måla en färg de kan se
<Philip5> det är ju inte så att de ser svartvitt
<Philip5> eller oftast inte
<Philip5> har en kompis som inte kan skilja på nyanser av grönt och gult men gillar tennis men kan bara spela eller titta på tennis när det spelas på grus och inte på gräs för då ser han inte skillnad på bollen och planen :)
<swecarp> jag har en bekant som är greenkeaper på golfbana och är färgblind
<Philip5> kan nog funka ändå
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> jag sitter med alla datorer på androiden, och när jag ringer och grejor så kan de kopplas bort
<maxjezy> lite ostabilt sådär
<realubot> Är det en sådan där töntig Earth hour idag eller?
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> realubot: japp, så då kan man se vilka som är miljöbovar och hänger här ikväll mellan 20.30-21.30
<hplc> det är lite ovant att i min java IDE så poppar det upp förslag på auto-komplettering, är inte van vid det, fast det går ju fortare framåt
<maxjezy> earth hure har ingen effekt om det inte sker dagligen
<maxjezy> jag ska ut på ballen och blossa lite!
<Philip5> maxjezy: är inte meningen för effekt utan att man ska visa symbolskt stöd
<maxjezy> Philip5, sånt rör mig inte om ryggen, symbolik är det som fått jorden att bli det den är idag
 * realubot letar i klädkammaren efrer sina högenergilampor.
<maxjezy> pyramider, former, gyllenesnitt och hat.
<maxjezy> realubot, HPS?
<maxjezy> justja, rök!
<realubot> hplc: Ett tips. Koda i Nano eller i Gedit så lär du dig det från grunden.
<realubot> hplc: Därefter kan du gå över till en IDE för att slippa skriva allt om och om igen.
<realubot> maxjezy: HPS?
<realubot> What is that?
<maxjezy> realubot, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium-vapor_lamp#High_pressure_sodium
<maxjezy> finns upp till 1000w tror jag
<realubot> Philip5: Har du lånat mina skybeamers? http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/331951536/Sky_beamer_searchlight.jpg
 * realubot måste hitta dessa innan Earth hour börjar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det får duga i brist på bättre alternativ. Tack.
<maxjezy> man ska tända alla sina LED lights på earthouuur
<realubot> Haha. http://www.skylighters.org/slimages3/amslcrew1.jpg
<realubot> Det där är rätt utrusning att ha på Earth hour.
<HeMan> finns det något enkelt sätt att "injicera" entropi till /dev/random?
<realubot> En stor jävla strlkastare så att man kan lysa upp hela Göteborg när andra släcker ner.
<lobster_> tjena tjena
<realubot> HeMan: Det där var nästa lite väl ontopic för den här kanalen.
<Philip5> realubot: nope
<HeMan> jag försöker generera diffie-hellman på min router och jag har inget sätt att få ut nog med slump så det tar evigheter
<Philip5> realubot: så kan du sätta batman-symbolen på den där strålkastaren
<realubot> HeMan: Har du kollat det här: https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/online/pages/man4/random.4.html
<realubot> HeMan: Det står ju något om att skapa entropi under Configuration.
<HeMan> realubot: /me läser för fullt
<HeMan> det verkar inte hjälpa
<HeMan> nåväl, den får stå och tugga på, jag behöver det inte förrän i morgon
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> Philip5: Det hade varit häftigare att sätta Tux på searchlighten.
<Philip5> realubot: ja gör det
<coffe> HeMan,  hade du några tips på torrent grejen  ?
<HeMan> coffe: för magneto-länkar?
<coffe> ja, eller hela konseptet med en central lagring å torrent server
<HeMan> coffe: jag har dålig koll på magneto-länkar tyvärr
<HeMan> coffe: för .torrent-filer borde det inte vara så krångligt
<Philip5> vad är det med dem och torrent då?
<coffe> HeMan,  det måset vara eneklt nog så min far förstår
<Philip5> är det att använda dem eller?
<coffe> nej. att kunna "spara" dom så nu rottrent kan börja ladda dom
<Barre> hej alla glada....  och Philip5 också för den delen
<Philip5> Barre: pfff
<Barre> ;P
<Philip5> coffe: aha, jag använder dem bara med transmission där jag klickar på magnetlänken och låter den öppnas med transmission för att laddas
<HeMan> coffe: borde väl gå göra så han bara sparar .torrent-filen på en samba-share
<HeMan> coffe: och om du gör det en gång så minns väl hans dator vad som ska göras?
<coffe> HeMan,  ja går med torrents.. men inte med magnetllänkar.
<HeMan> coffe: jag har som sagt dålig koll på magneto, tror dom är en egen form av länkar
<coffe> HeMan,  har inte 100 koll
<Philip5> de är egna sorters länkar
<HeMan> coffe: det verkar som "url'en" innehåller allt så det är inte filer
<coffe> ok. har försökt hitta något windows progam som bara agerat som en sav. för den . men jag får kolla mer en annan da
<coffe> dag
<hplc> hur mycket ska man indentera när man skriver java i gedit? en hel tab ser ut att vara för mycket
<joel135> hplc: Edit -> Preferences -> Editor -> Tab Width: 4
<joel135> då är en tab lagom :)
<joel135> men skriv en kommentar i början av filen, så att andra som läser koden vet vilken tab-bredd de ska använda
<hplc> en kommentar i java är // va? i python var det nog #
<joel135> aa
<HeMan> java har väl /*
<HeMan> */ med?
<joel135> mm
<coffe> vad är esc teckent då ? för jag har problem med < och >
<joel135> '\', eller?
<coffe> fick det inte att kompilera.
<HeMan> coffe: i vilket språk?
<kodein> wat.
<HeMan> ah, min dh blev klar äntligen
<hplc> hur skriver man ut den hjälptexten man infogade med //kommentarer   help(Welcome.java) ger inget
<kodein> <o>
<joel135> hplc: jag förstår inte vad du menar
<hplc> jo i linux kan man ju skriva help program eller info program för att visa hjälptexten i koden
<joel135> det visste jag inte ens, så kan nog inte hjälpa
<markus> jag kör gnome classic
<markus> i like turtles
<realubot> einand: Ja, var har 500 miljoner tagit vägen?
<realubot> Hur kan Mojang ha så höga omkostnader. :S
<kes0> realubot: Vad tyst du är, bra fortsätt så
<einand> realubot: jag är arg på min kamera idag
<antii> arg på en pryl?
<antii> :(
<antii> Mac?
<kes0> Är de konstigt att vara arg på en pryl?
<kes0> Isf är jag jävligt konstig :P
<realubot> einand: Varför umgås du med kameran om den är så dum mot dig?
<antii> kes0: kan väl lägga ner sin energi på något bättre? :P
<einand> den bytte namn på mina filer
<kes0> antii: Ja de är klart. Men ibland ber prylarna om att man ska få frispel :P
<bittin> supa?
<antii> kes0: vad för prylar? :>
<HakanS> bittin: Inget sådant snack här.
<einand> vad har bittin gjort för fel?
<salmiak> en kamera som ändrar filnamn på filerna låter mysko.... varför skulle den ändra dem?
<einand> antii: många prylar fungerar inte som tänkt, så skapas irritation
<bittin> einand, skrivit supa?
<einand> salmiak: vet inte, filerna heter vanligtvis dscXXXX.jpg nu heter dom cscXXXX.jpg
<einand> bittin: ser inte att det skulle bryta mot kanalens riktlinjer
<salmiak> det enda i den vägen jag skulle kunna tänka mig att nån puckad kameratillverkare kan tänkas göra är att om du går in och ändrar på bilderna efter att du tagit dem, beskära dem då kanske, så gör den nytt filnamn som blir sist
<salmiak> aha... hmm ah du menar att nya foton inte får samma början som tidigare. ja det låter ju kosntigt det också.
<einand> salmiak: inte gjort ett skit
<einand> salmiak: sedan byter den tillbaka
<einand> bittin: iaf, lyssna inte på översittare, och ta inte skit från svin som HakanS
<einand> bittin: våga vara stark
<bittin> iofs ska jag inte supa har 277KR
<bittin> ska väl ba dricka nån öl
<bittin> och vara mysig
<einand> du får inte nämna namnet på typen av dryck, det är därimot mot reglerna
<einand> så, säga "jag skall supa" är tillåtet, men inte "Jag skall dricka öl"
<bittin> lol
<kes0> antii: Öhm allt möjligt ;P
<antii> kes0: :P sluta köpa skit!
<einand> bittin: inte jag som forumlerat reglerna
<HakanS> !riktlinjer
<ubot2> Factoid 'riktlinjer' not found
<einand> HakanS: riktlinjerna står i topic, och vi har precis läst dom
<einand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<HakanS> Bra.
<einand> du kan gärna förklara vilken av punkterna bittin bröt mot
<salmiak> einand: nu vet jag ju inte vad för kamera du har men en liten sökning på csc säger "just like Nikon's other Retouch options, a design flaw in the D90 makes new, altered files with the wrong file names. The new, corrected files have file names which start with CSC, instead of DSC, so they don't  catalog correctly"
<einand> salmiak: ahr en nikon fast d5100
<einand> salmiak: fast stämmer int emed mina problem,
<einand> jag har inte Retouch:at dom
<salmiak> ja det skulle ju vara för filer som man ändrar efter vad jag förstår? men det gör man ju sällan.... beskär och sånnt gör man ju på datorn sen
<einand> japp, ser inte ens poängen med den funktionen i kameran
<kes0> antii: ;)
<salmiak> om det inte menas inklusive nått ändring som kameran gör automatiskt efter att fotot är taget... ? har du nån sk. "smart" option påslaget som "förbättrar" bilderna eller nått?
<einand> när är nästa unbunutu möte?
<einand> salmiak: inte medvetet, men tror inte det då jag fabriksåterställde den igår
<salmiak> fabriksdefault kanske har en sån där "ball" funktion som kameratillverkaren är mäkta stolt över -på- per default :-D
<einand> nja, hade inte det när jag köpte den
<einand> edan, varför skulle en kamera för nästan 10.000 ha sådanafunktioner igång som standard?
<HakanS> einand: Menar du loco-möte?
<salmiak> oj. jag vet inte om jag skulle våga ta med mig en kamera för tie tusen ut... jag skulle vara rädd för att tappa den hela tiden
<einand> HakanS: ja
<salmiak> ja du får kolla om du har några "retouch options" påslaget nånstanns iaf
<einand> salmiak: nja, man spänner fast den så inte så farligt, mer orolig för att bli rånad
<HakanS> Tidpunkt för nästa loco-möte: Onsdagen den 11e april 2012, 20:30
<einand> så sent
<einand> skrivit upp det iaf, för då kommer jag nog deltaga
<einand> om jag kan
<bittin> jag lär nyss ha kommit hem från Tyskland och ha fullt upp med möten med socialen
<bittin> och då jag inte har det sova
<Philip5> hurra! djurgården har åkt ur elitserien i ishockey! kan vara årets roligaste nyhet! :D
<swecarp> godkväll
<salmiak> nä om man skulle ta en break en timme kanske
<markus> farsan ville skriva i word
<einand> earth houer nu
<kodein> men du vill bara lira ditt quake?
<markus> kodein: aumen :)
<hplc> jag får inte alla exempel att fungera med java, kan exemplen i äldre böcker om java vara inkopatibla med en ny version av java tolk?, lite som mitt problem med python?
<kodein> omöjligt att säga utifrån de data du har försett oss med.
<markus> hej nån som vet hur man får virtualbox att fungera?
<markus> jag får det inte att fungera för den klagar på en sak
<kodein> och vad är det för sak den klagar på.
<markus> som jag tänker skriva snart efter dpkg-låset är fritt
<markus> Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<markus> http://pastebin.com/JNBdcZpS
<markus> det går inte installera den :(
<hplc> det borde bli en messagebox med texten welcome to java och  knappen OK på men det är bara texten som skrivs ut, det skapas inte ett fönster eller nån knapp
<hplc> jag använde javac och sen körde jag det, måste jag göra det till en äkta jar fil först?
<Barre> markus: hittar du något förklarande i filen /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.2/build/make.log
<markus> Barre: http://pastebin.com/hEXy31Pv
<realubot> Åh nej. Jag råkade ta en promenad exakt när Earth hour inträffade...
<realubot> Jag deltog i Earth hour omedvetet. Shit.
<markus> det är bra du räddar världen åt oss andra
<Barre> markus: du måste nog upp i version 4.1.8 för att få virtualbox att fungera med kernel 3.2 (min gissning)
<markus> tack realu
<realubot> Jag hoppas att ni tände en lampa åt mig också.
<markus> Barre: har jag installerat version 3.2 själv eller kommer den med som standard i ubuntu 11.10?
<Barre> markus: du har intstallerat den kerneln själv =)
<markus> gah :(
<markus> det är nog för jag vill ha stöd för intel graphics 2000
<markus> hur gör jag för att köra default-kerneln istället?
<Barre> markus: försök att hitta ett repository för 11.10 som har kompilerat den senaste virtuabox, alternativt kompilera skiten säjlv :)
<markus> jag försökte ta bort all repos förutom dom har kom från ubuntu
<markus> jag laddar ner från deras hemsa och hoppas på det bästa
<hplc> jag har en äldre dator över, p133 64 MB ram orkar den dra en server version av ubuntu för småsaker / hemmabruk?
<markus> tips är ett köpa en ny dator som drar lite ström
<markus> har en dator i garderoben som kanske drar 3w
<markus> 64Mb ram låter lite för ubuntu
<markus> däremot ska det gå om du vill hacka till någon annan supertiny dist
<hplc> men jag kan bara använda begagnade maskiner som jag fått, har inte råd att köpa nån ny förrän det är klart med försäkringskassan, tills dess får jag lite pengar från kommunen
<markus> jag fattar inte hur jag ska gå tillbaka till en äldre defaultkernel
<markus> 64MB låter ganska lite alltså. du känner ingen som kan ge dig en med lite mer kräm? :)
<Markslap> hplc: Testa debian kanske, alt. Damn Small Linux.
<lag^> hittepå!!
<Markslap> hplc: Eller tom. OpenBSD.
<lag^> oj, fel kanal :D
<hplc> min morbror gav mig en 2.66Ghz med 512MB häromdagen men den har XP och maraDNS för jag försöker få den fungera som egen dns server, mest som en kul grej
<hplc> kan man vända på det så den äldsta kan cacha dns uppslag? netbsd fick jag igång på den men det verkar väldigt krångligt
<realubot> markus: Vad är det för dator du har i garderoben?
<realubot> hplc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation
<hplc> Installing Ubuntu on any system requires at least 32 MB of memory
<hplc> hittar man alternate install skivan på hemsidan?
<arand> eller på releases.ubuntu.com tror jag
<markus> realubot: cubox http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox
<markus> fast hårddisken jag kopplat in med usb lär dra mer än hela kuben
<realubot> markus: Aha, som RPi.
<realubot> Går det att använda en surfplatta som extern skärm till t.ex. en RPi?
<realubot> Varför man nu skulle göra det men men...
<haffe> Idag har jag mekat ios.
<haffe> Det var rätt häftigt.
<antii> haffe: Lyckades du skapa en "mapp"?
<antii> ;O)
<HeMan> haffe: äkta ios eller apples ios?
 * realubot skäms för att han glömde att ha tänt under Earth hour.
<haffe> cisco ios.
<HeMan> haffe: härligt!
<HeMan> haffe: vad gjorde du för spännande? ospf?
<haffe> Fabriksåterställning.
<HeMan> wicked!
<realubot> Factory defaults.
<haffe> Kan någon förövrigt förklara för mig varför jag har 12 stycken Samsung Syncmaster 910t stående?
<hplc> du kanske ville skapa en flygsimulator men väldigt mycket vindruta?
<haffe> :)
<kodein> jag tror det är för att inst bestämde att alla anställda skulle ha nya skärmar
<haffe> :)
<hplc> server releasen, har den webgui som ebox zentyal och dom? eller bara ssh som gäller för det?
<HeMan> hplc: det går bra att installera efter installation
<HeMan> hplc: det är en strippad installation
<realubot> webgui till Ubuntu Server?
<realubot> ssh is da shit.
 * realubot stänger och låser dörren till kanalen, sätter upp en skylt med texten "Stängt p.g.a. inaktivitet." i skyltfönstret och går ut genom bakdörren.
<realubot> Så går det när man bannar itmannen. Då ekar kanalen tomt.
 * realubot undrar hur länge itmannen ska vara bannad. :S
<kodein> jaha, kanalen är inaktiv, tycker du?
<kodein> själv tycker jag att stämningen är sjukt mycket bättre nu.
<hplc> varför blev han bannad om han tillförde nåt till kanalen?
<realubot> kodein: Sjukt mycket bättre? Stämningen är ju... obefintlig?
<kodein> realubot: bättre med ingen stämning än dålig stämning.
<realubot> hplc: För att han klagade på op eller hur det nu var.
<realubot> Det är tråkigt när kanalen är helt tyst.
<kodein> och det är den inte.
<hplc> fast flödet är lite dåligt om det finns 94 inloggade
<realubot> Exakt.
<realubot> 70-80 idlar bara.
<hplc> 84 kanske är från FRA?
<realubot> Det finns nicks som aldrig säger ett knyst.
<salmiak> jag tror inte FRA behöver logga in för att lyssna på den här kanalen va....
<salmiak> finns det inte loggar föresten? jag har för mig det fanns förut. ifall man mot förmodan vill kolla om nån sagt nått vettigt om det man undrar över förut typ
<realubot> salmiak: Jo.
<realubot> Det finns det.
<realubot> irc.ubuntu.com
<salmiak> ah
<realubot> irc.ubuntu.com/logs
<realubot> eller något.
<realubot> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kes0> realubot: Du pratar ju som 30 pers
<kes0> ;P
<realubot> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/31/%23ubuntu-se.html
<realubot> There we are.
<salmiak> mycket reverb då... eller är det chorus?
<salmiak> för att låta som 30 pers menar jag :)
<kes0> Vad är de för nått?
<kes0> :P
<einand> är en 120väg http://imgur.com/a/cttBD#8
<einand> så den kör garanterat så snabbt
<antii> einand: va
<antii> du kunde fått en klart mycket skarpare bild :P
<antii> var väl ljuset som var hindret =(
<einand> antii: med tanke på att jag själv åker i nästan 100Kmh och bilen jag möter åker i 120Kmh så är jag extremt tveksam
<antii> vad hade du för slutartid?
<einand> skall kolla
<einand> antii: 1/3000
<antii> einand: har du 4000 som max?
<einand> orginal mjukvaran är 4000 ja, hackad mjukvara lirar 8000
<antii> :)
<antii> var det ett aprilskämt eller?
<antii> "hoho"
<einand> nä
<einand> tänkte inte ens på att det är april
<einand> antii: dog du?
<antii> einand: nej
<einand> -29/12/2011
<einand> -Custom Shutter Speed & ISO
<einand> där fick den stöd för det
<antii> soft
<einand> nästa grej jag väntar på att dom skall fixa är
<einand> -Remove Nikon Battery Genuine System
<einand> så jag kan köpa billiga batterier
<einand> -Extra Low ISO (50, 60, 80)
<einand> vet dock inte om det är nått skoj
<antii> äsch, 100 räcker
<einand> antii: känns lite som det
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/fwydq.jpg
<CasperN> trams
<einand> dålig bild, intressant motiv
<realubot> Ryck upp er.
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-01
 * CasperN trär ett rep runt halsen och kastar upp ena änden över takbjälken
<CasperN> http://www.svd.se/mat-och-vin/pizza-atare-blir-mer-deprimerade_6967281.svd
<CasperN> det där tror jag inte alls på
<CasperN> jag är alltid glad när jag äter god pizza, även äcklig micropizza
<spacebug-> hum
<K350> pascal är ju helkul!
<spacebug-> personen eller programmeringsspråket eller talar vi om nått helt annat?
<K350> språket!:-)
<K350> Jag har faktiskt större problem med dokumentationen i terminalen än att lära mig själva språket lol
<spacebug-> hehe
<K350> Så här fort har jag aldrig lät mig ngt programmeringspråk
<K350> ..blir nästan fartblind haha
<spacebug-> ;)
<dubaco> jag vetta det många maniskör  har söva nu som jag har en fråga om detta bild http://bayimg.com/OAnGnAADl var är det på engelska?
<K350> Vad är det?
<spacebug-> dubaco: you are running low on battery
<dubaco> i have 3 hours left
<spacebug-> well according to that image you are on critical low power left and need to plug it in to a wall socket
<dubaco> spacebug-, tack, jag har det 30 miniten sedan så jag tinker inte det är en problem :D
<spacebug-> ;)
<dubaco> tack spacebug-
<dubaco> hej då
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har läst om en liknande forskning förr.
<realubot> CasperN: http://www.svd.se/mat-och-vin/processad-mat-okar-risken-for-depression_3742815.svd
<CasperN> svd för alltså en kampanj mot god mat
<realubot> Vad är ni för människor egentligen? Hur har ni mage att komma in i den här kanalen utan att erbjuda realubot några brudar?
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Då glömmer vi det då.
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Jobbar du spacey?
<spacebug-> nej
<spacebug-> kollar film på tv4
<dubaco> "i lost the remote" så kan inte titta en andra cannal :(
<realubot> dubaco: Skaffa en universalfjärrkontroll?
<dubaco> spacebug-, har du insomnia?
<realubot> dubaco: Typ: http://www.biltema.se/sv/Kontor---Teknik/TV-ljud-och-bild/Tillbehor/Universal-fjarrkontroll-31996/
<dubaco> realubot, nej, jag har cannal digital... så funka inte lol
<dubaco> brb
<dubaco> hi sorry this is in english its a emergancy, how do i disable the radeon graphics drivers manually? - i activated them but amd does not support them
<dubaco> kosmick
<haffe> Morgon.
<Barre> morrn
<haffe> Är det någon här som har ett konto på dustinhome med studentrabbat?
<haffe> Jag är nyfiken på vad 2x2 GB DDR2 kostar med den rabatten.
<haffe> Är det någon action här?
<dajv> Hallo
<dajv> någon som har bra koll på bootloaders?
<dajv> grub?
<HakanS> !fraga | dajv
<ubot2> dajv: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<dajv> har installerat ubuntu på en hårddisk i min dator men behöver fixa en bootloader så att windows inte alltid startas upp utan skiva.
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub
 * Barre är inte vän med css
<haffe> Har någon här inne hört talas om dealson?
<haffe> De har ett erbjudande som jag är riktigt sugen på, men det låter riktigt skumt.
<phnom> haffe: Har du en länk till minnet så kan jag kolla
<_Trullo> dlinks nya router ute nu oxo
<_Trullo> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/kampanjer/d-link_personal_pirate_bay_drone_ppbd-1000/
<haffe> phnom: Jag löste det själv, men tack för hjälpen.
<phnom> ok :-)
<joel135> är det olagligt (i Sverige) att i ett eget program använda andras varumärken om det bara är jag som programmerare som använder programmet?
<Barre> som jag förtår det så får du inte använda andras varumärken för att marknadsföra dina produkter och tjänster. så jag personligen har svårt att se hur det skulle vara olagligt joel135
<joel135> ok, det var nåt liknande jag tänkte. men med tanke på immaterialrätt i övrigt så ... ;)
<phnom> Sålänge du har det för personligt bruk så har jag svårt att se något problem med det ^^
<haffe> Vad säger lagen? Och vad säger moralen?
<Barre> lagen säger att "Rätten till ett varukännetecken enligt 1-3 §§ innebär, att annan än innehavaren inte får i näringsverksamhet använda ett därmed förväxlingsbart kännetecken för sina varor, vare sig på varan eller dess förpackning, i reklam eller affärshandling eller på annat sätt, däri inbegripet också muntlig användning"
<Barre> de hänvisar till näringsverksamhet, så för privat bruk nema problema
 * Barre är dock inte någon jurist och orkar inte tolka alla paragrafer i lagen =)
<joel135> tack för hjälpen!
<joel135> nu ska jag lära mig blender! fast jag behöver installera nvidias drivrutiner -> stänga X-servern. hur gör jag det?
<joel135> jag har förresten inte gnome utan lubuntu/xubuntu tror jag. så gdm kan jag väl inte stänga?
<coffe> morgon
<EAG> finns det nått vettigt verktyg för att göra om websiter till en androidapp
<coffe> bra fråga ... undrar jag med
<EAG> appmobi.com verkar finnas, men jag vet inte rikgt vad det är
<coffe> telia bla har ett verktyg för något liknande.. men de kostar alla .
<EAG> jag har för mig att jag sett nått sånt där open source-aktigt för nått år sen
<coffe> yes. hexa-sudoku
<hplc> god morgon
<spacebug-> morrn
<HakanS> Ubuntu överger Linux!
<HakanS> http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/04/01/ubuntu-overger-linux/
<arand> ¬_¬
<HakanS> Just när svenska staten ska satsa på Ubuntu. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56127
<spacebug-> ;)
<hplc> jag som hade huvudvärk redan innan idag när jag vaknade :´(
<Barre> nya regler på freenode http://blog.freenode.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ITucplOwnTShozIfVT1cM2u0VTWyVPZwp3EupaD.jpg
<Barre> :P
<Philip5> Barre: inget april april där inte... :D
<Barre> heheh
<Barre> Freenode: monitoring you, so you don't have to.
<Philip5> har annars inte orkat kolla runt någe om det finns några roliga aprilskämt idag
<spacebug-> hum.. börjar få lite ont om plats på / och ser att det ligger nästan 8 GB data i /var/cache/apt/archives  kan man rensa denna på något sätt (och hur gör man det på rätt sätt i så fall?)
<spacebug-> ah hittade nu i synaptic
<hplc> java är lite svårare, men mycket roligare än pyton, känner mer och mer som om man snabbt som attan behöver scripta för systemunderhåll så är python ett bättre alternativ men det känns på nåt sätt som om "java vinner i längden"
<hplc> brände 10.04 alternate på cd, men vid installationen så slutar det med att hårddisken arbetar nonstop vid 74% vid steget installing the base system, håller den på att swappa ihjäl sig pga lite ram? hållt på så i en timma nu
<_Trullo> http://freenode.net/privacy_change.html
<andol> spacebug-: Jorå, och från kommandoraden är det lättaste kommandot apt-get clean. Se även kommentarerna i /etc/cron.daily/apt för konfigurationsmöjligheter gällande att hålla apt-cachen på rimlig storlek.
<andol> Barre: Du som kan det här med lagring, du har inget lösningsförslag till det här problemet? http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2012/04/01/please-help-us-with-our-data-problem
<kodein> andol: varför inte lägga det i molnet?
<hplc> nån som har tid med mitt ubuntu alternate install problem?
<haffe> Ställa bara frågan och se om vi kan hjälpa dig.
<andol> kodein: Typ hos S4? :)
<kodein> ja
<hplc> på min p133 , 64MB ram så tar det en frukansvärd tid, installing the base system har hållt på i snart tvp timmar och hårddisken knorrar hela tiden, kan det vara så att installationen försöker swappa sig igenom?
<haffe> Kolla.
<haffe> Vad får du om du startar en andra terminal och skriver free?
<kodein> lolbuntu är nog väldigt tungrott i största allmänhet på så pass gamla mackapärer
<kodein> varför inte köra något mer anpassat istället?
<hplc> ska testa, det är ctrl+F2 va?
<haffe> ctrl+alt+f2
<hplc> mem free 1344, swap used 18 428
<andol> hplc: Jorå, allt swappar den då.
<hplc> jag vill bara ha nåt som kan fungera som egen lokal dns server, det är allt, netbsd installeras och körs snabbt och smidigt men jag vet inte hur man gör riktigt där, det är lite krångligare och i andra unix / linux / bsd kanaler så kan dom vara väldigt snäniga och otrevliga
<andol> Noterar även att https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements säger att Server-varianten, vilken nyttjar samma installer som alt-skivan, ska kräva 128MB RAM, vilket ju matchar det du ser rätt bra.
<hplc> jo fast på ubuntus egen sida för just alternate så står det ju att gränsen för omöjligt går vid 32MB ram
<andol> hplc: Japp, och även om det nu för dig tar fruktansvärt lång tid så har du ju fortfarande inte passerat gränsen för vad som är omöjligt.
<hplc> det är ju sant, och maskinen har ju faktiskt inte "frusit"
<andol> hplc: Hursom så tror jag du skulle få en mycket trevligare DNS-server ifall du försökte skrapa ihop till något med i alla fall 128MB RAM. Då skulle det inte vara några problme att även ha en Postfix igång, det skulle fungera att dra igång en Emacs utan att passera gränsen, etc.
<hplc> är postfix nåt som kan göra dns uppslag? det låter som en mail-grej
<kodein> hur gick det för lulzsec att släcka rot-dns:erna, förresten?
<andol> hplc: Nej, men man kan vilja ha cron-mail, etc
<andol> (Finns iofs lättviktigare MTA:s än Postfix, men poängen är mer att det är skönt att åtminstone ha lite extra marginaler.)
<kodein> ssmtp är ju smidigt :)
<andol> kodein: Fixar ssmtp att köa då?
<kodein> det petar ju mest bara vidare
<kodein> det är nog inte nåt köande inblandat
<hplc> kodein förresten? är inte det som finns i citodon?
<kodein> ptja
<hplc> citodon har inte gjort så mycket nytta mot huvudvärken, hjälper inte dom så får jag ta oxynorm
<hplc> fast man blir konstig av oxynorm
<coffe> mitt system frågade förut om att byta namn på mina mappar tex dokument. och så .. valde att inte göra det då , men skulle vilja ändra nu . någon som vet vad det programmet heter ?
<_Trullo> rename
<arand> coffe: Jag tror att xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update kan vara relevant.
<arand> Jag är osäker på om dpkg-reconfigure locale  eller så är den som frågar om det.
<coffe> arand,  tack
<arand> coffe: Ser ut som om man kan sätta det manuellt i ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<coffe> verkar har något problem även med utf-8a
<coffe> ska testa logga ut
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Det ser ut som det ska bli fint väder.
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> God morgon.
<hplc> hej
<realubot> hplc: Hellow old fellow.
<realubot> *Hello
<realubot> Hur står sig Googles Spreadsheet jämfört med LibreOffice Calc och MS Excel?
<EAG> är det linuxmint som liknar ubuntu?
<_Trullo> det är lite slöare, men för den normala användaren så är det lungt
<bittin> lol: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402
<realubot> EAG: Liknar och liknar. Mint använder ju ett tema som ser ut som en blandning av Unity och Gnome 2.
<realubot> EAG: Dock så bygger ju Mint på Ubuntu. Så det är Ubuntu med ett modifierat utseende och med lite andra program från start.
<realubot> EAG: Precis som Lubuntu, Xubuntu och Kubuntu.
<realubot> Samma sak men med ett annat utseende.
<realubot> _Trullo: Så det är inga större skillnader i funktionalutet mellan Spreadsheet/Calc och Excel?
<realubot> _Trullo: Hur fungerar konverteringen, d.v.s. att skriva ett dokument i Calc för att sedan förtsätta med dokumentet i Spreadsheet?
<EAG> det grunläggande brukar funka ok, men inte mer avancerade funktioner enligt min erfarenhet
<EAG> macron o dylikt funkar inte hller
<EAG> eller hmm.. nu tänker jag nog open office :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr_
<swecarp> Philip5,  lever du fortfararnde
<Philip5> jepp men kollar på hockey
<swecarp> ok skall inte störa
<Philip5> två kaffe-lag som möter varandra
<Philip5> semifinal
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> skall gå och diska nu
<hplc> jaaag gååååår och diskar, la la la.......det borde jag göra med
<Barre> andol: hehehe... ni är för roliga
<Barre> hahahah... älskar att adblock plugin för chrome visar bilder på katter istället för reklam idag =)
<Philip5> piss
<haffe> Vad häftigt.
<haffe> Nu har jag två skrämar på den här datorn också.
<hplc> 10 till så har du världens fetaste vindruta i flygsims :)
<swecarp> vad är det nu Philip5
<haffe> hplc: Problemet är att den här datorn bara tar lågprofilsgrafikkort.
<haffe> Och den har bara en pci-x16 plats.
<Philip5> swecarp: färjestad kommer förlora matchen
<swecarp> vad skönt
<Philip5> nää
<Philip5> brynäs ska ha pisk
<spacebug-> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear   Ja äntligen! ;)
<hplc> fick bli netbsd på den äldsta, det enda som fungerar smidigt till 100% på den, fast jag har ingen aning om hur man får den att leverera dns uppslag
<haffe> Du vill dra igång en dnsserver på den?
<einand> hplc: du vill att den skall vara en dns server, isf rekomenderar jag bind9
<hplc> ja
<hplc> har läst igenom manualen till bind 9 ungefär 8-12 gånger, jag börjar förstå lite grann
<haffe> http://www.aboutdebian.com/dns.htm
<hplc> skumt, ifconfig hittar inte nätverkskortet men båda finns med i utmatet från dmesg
<andol> hplc: ifall du slänger på -a då?
<hplc> ja att man skriver "ifconfig -a" är det minsta man måste göra för att se nåt alls, och där finns bara lo0 listat
<einand> http://freenode.net/privacy_change.html
<hplc> ..............netbsd är fientligt
<spacebug-> min ubuntumugg borde komma i veckan ;)
 * Barre satt på grenen han sågade av... nöt!
<einand> https://tregmine.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5113&p=26028#p26028
<HeMan> Barre: dendrofil!
<Barre> HeMan: att du kan sådana ord säger mer om dig än om mig ;P
<HeMan> Barre: tack tack!
<HeMan> Barre: jag bara längtar tills jag kan få klämma till med "farmikofil"!
<Barre> HeMan: nu hittar du bara på ord....  :P
<HeMan> Barre: har du safesearch på google?
<HeMan> Barre: formikofil stavades det tydligen, har bara använt det i tal tidigare...
<Barre> HeMan: heheh ;P
<Zambezi> Philip5: Pet, pet. När du får en oväntad förlust...
<Philip5> ja det var bra onödigt men vi kanske gjorde det för spänningens skull
<madbear> Philip5: heejjje
 * swecarp har för tillfället en väldigt slö dator
<madbear> jag va på matdh idag ja
<madbear> kommer ihåg att jag försökte få dig med på ett bet
<madbear> :D:D:D:D
<Zambezi> Philip5: Nollade för fan! Heja Brynäs.
<Philip5> madbear: var ju en läggmatch säkert
<madbear> hahahaha
 * Philip5 har tråkigt med terapi och klipper sugrör i kortare delar...
<haffe> Du kan få lite krympslang av mig att klippa i.
<Philip5> krympslang funkar inte till det jag ska ha det till
<einand> Philip5: lust att hjälpa mig med ett problem jag har med raw filer, om du kan?
<Philip5> einand: shoot
<einand> RAW: http://i.imgur.com/aK2wv.jpg , JPG http://i.imgur.com/Q7xlF.jpg
<einand> Philip5: som du ser så blir raw filen typ som en "bubbla" samma form som linsen, förslag på hur man lagar det+
<Philip5> lenscorrection
<einand> precis
<Philip5> kameran korrigerar det själv med vissa objektiv (nikonobjektiv) om man fotar jpg
<Philip5> fotar man raw får man korrigera det i programvaran
<einand> Philip5: finns det någon cool mjukvara för det då?
<Philip5> vad använder du för raw-hantering?
<einand> Photoshop eller Lightroom
<einand> typ, började idag så min kunskap är nada
<Philip5> på linux så använder de flesta program lensfun och då får man kolla om ens objektiv stödjs i lensfun
<einand> med tanke på att jag har ett kitobjektiv, nikons med sålda så bör det stödjas
<Philip5> ja camera raw i PS och lightroom har väl båda en section för lenscorrection
<Philip5> antagligen
<einand> inte hittat den sektionen, men får väl leka runt
<Philip5> den korrigerar då både lens distortion och lens CA
<Philip5> einand: http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Lightroom/3.0/Using/WS43660fa5a9ec95a81172e081210db09b94-7feb.html#WS67a9e0c3a11b14967d12e1d61285f7b6de9-8000
<markus> hey folk, kan jag på något sätt göra en lookup mot en speciell dns-server så att ett domännamn pekar rätt
<einand> markus: nslookup eller dig
<markus> just nu är svaret cachat på min vanliga dns-server så jag måste vänta 2000 sekunder innan det pekar rätt
<markus> jag kan göra dig @dnserver namn.server.com
<markus> men fattade inte att den cachades i vanliga dns-cachen. ska testa
<Philip5> einand: vilken kitlens har du?
<markus> einand: dig @dnserver namn lägger inte namn i dns-ache
<markus> däremot får jag rätt ip
<Philip5> einand: och skulle du ha ett objektiv som inte lensfun har stöd för så kan du skapa korrigeringsdata med hugin och skicka in till lensfun och bidra
<markus> nu kan jag inte göra några dns-uppslagningar :S
<markus> :D hade ett space före "nameserver". då fungerar inget
<einand> Philip5: jag har 18 - 55
<Philip5> einand: ja då finns den med i lensfun så du kan korrigera distortion med t ex digikam i linux :)
<Philip5> einand: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/hvq0w7tp/ImageEditorAlbum120401digiKam_019.png
<einand> Philip5: får prova windows versionen av digikam och se vad den säger
<Philip5> einand: fast i stort sätt alla raw-editorer har korrektion och så klart lightroom också
<einand> Philip5: lightroom sluta fungera för mig, krashar vid uppstart av okänd anledning
<einand> Philip5: fast jag skulle nog vilja ha något scriptbart
<Philip5> du menar för att du kör windows... inte krasch av okänd anledning då ;)
<einand> Philip5: nja, jag upplever inte windows program att vara mer krashbenägna än linuxprogram
<einand> digiKam är nog det sämsta bildhanteringsprogrammet jag stött på
<Philip5> nähä
<Philip5> det är och andra sidan till för bildorganisering och inte främst för redigering
<einand> det är ju organisering jag söker
<Philip5> för linux är det ju överlägset
<einand> för windows är det det sämsta
<einand> hur ändrar jag "root" mapp
<Philip5> tror det varit en del strul med windowsversinen om man får tro mailinglistan och buggrapporter
<swecarp> einand,  om du vuiill ha en redigerare till linux testa gimp
<realubot> Yo!
<einand> swecarp: jag har använt gimp, och tyvär tycker jag den ligger efter
<swecarp> einand,  det stämmer men det är fortfarande en väldigt bra redigerare
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur noga är du i digicam när du har laddat in bilder lägger du till etiketter beskrivning platser ev personer och så vidare
<swecarp> einand,  corell aftershot pro är en i mitt tycke en bra redigerare men den kostar ju lite
<einand> jag kör photoshop, rätt nöjd med det
<einand> fungerar likabra i linux som windows
<swecarp> har man win så finns det egentligen bara en bra och det är photoshop
<swecarp> photoshop finns den för linux
<realubot> swecarp: Nej. PS finns inte till Linux. Använd Gimp som ersättningsprogram.
<swecarp> just presis som jag trodde
<einand> Photohop fungerar finfint under wine
<einand> så finns för "linux" med definition
<einand> är CS5 64bits jag kör
<swecarp> godnatt
<markus> vad är execute bitten till för på kataloger?
<markus> det är så man kan gå till en underkatalog eller fil ifall man vet sökvägen?
<markus> Om jag kör userdir (jag hostar min webbsida under ~/pulic_html/) så vill jag sätta o+x på ~ och o+rx på ~/public_html va?
<realubot> markus: Den avgör om du får stega i katalogen.
<realubot> Om du har rätt att gå in i underkataloger, tror jag. :S
<markus> så om jag vill att min webbserver ska kunna serva sidor från ~/public_html så borde det vara nödvändigt med +x på ~
<markus> och +xr på ~/public_html
<markus> eftersom den redan vet sökvägen och därmed kan "stega" :)
<realubot> markus: Jag tror det men jag är inte säker.
<realubot> markus: Testa?
<realubot> Att inte ha x för mer än owner och se om det går att komma åt katalogen/filen.
<realubot> i webbläsaren.
<dubaco> jag vet inte din svensk ord på "digital tv adaptor"
<dubaco> what is the swedish for digital tv adaptor? where can i get a good price for a surfplattor?
<realubot> dubaco: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=1594&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<Ksusha> Hej
<CasperN> привет
<realubot> "Nästan alltid tar sig sådana här virus in via tredjepartsprogram som Java, Adobe Reader och Flash", säger Anders Nilsson till TT."
<realubot> http://di.se/Artiklar/2012/4/1/263313/Lomskt-virus-lurar-pa-bankkunder/
<realubot> "Den minsta gemensamma nämnaren är att de drabbade använder Windows som operativsystem."
<dubaco> tt?
<dubaco> the times?
<dubaco> realubot,
<CasperN> Tidningarnas Telegrambyrå
<dubaco> åhh tack
<dubaco> forlåt
<_Trullo> men hur kan man bli blåst då.. fattar inte det
<_Trullo> atm pin? :)
<Ksusha> jag har förstört två av mina datorer när jag försökte installera ubuntu på dom
<Philip5> hur kan man förstöra sin dator med linux på?
<Ksusha> var klantig och råkade fatta fel och avbryta när den höll på o installera grub
<Ksusha> och den andra gången låste det sig o datorn gick inte få igång igen
<Philip5> tror nog inte det är datorn som är sönder utan ett handhavande fel ;)
<HakanS> Ksusha: GÃ¥r ju alltid att installera om igen.
<Ksusha> har försökt det men det går inte ladda från ngn cd längre
<Ksusha> utom windows-cds men då går det bara genom halva installationen
<Ksusha> inte usb-minne eller dhcp heller
<Ksusha> stod såhär med blablabla mbr is broken
<Ksusha> så även om datorn går få att fungera på ngt sätt vågar jag inte försöka installera linux på min tredje dator för då kanske jag inte får igång den heller
<realubot> Ksusha: Du får återställa MBR.
<CasperN> ska inte spela någon roll om du väljer att formatera om mbr först
<Ksusha> jo jag gjorde det genom windows recovery console men det hjälpte inte
<realubot> Ksusha: Du kan ju börja med att installera Ubuntu utan att avbryta mitt i installationen.
<Ksusha> mjo men jag trodde att man bara behövde ha antingen grub eller lilo så hoppade över grub och sen ångrade mig och då låste det sig när jag tryckte backa
<realubot> Ksusha: Du har förmodligen ingen fungerande starthanterare på dina datorer eftersom du avbröt under installationen ac Grub. Lösningen är att återställa Windows starthanterare MBR.
<Ksusha> det kanske funkar om man vet hur man gör det
<realubot> Ksusha: Testa att installera Ubuntu vid sidan av Windows igen?
<realubot> Ksusha: Du har hur som helst knappast förstört dina datorer.
<Ksusha> kan ju inte installera ubuntu för datorn kan inte läsa in från cd/dvd eller usbminne längre
<realubot> Ksusha: Då är det något allvarligt som har hänt som knappast har med installationen av Ubuntu att göra.
<realubot> Ksusha: Har du bytt boot device med F12 eller i BIOS?
<Ksusha> lite konstigt att det hände exakt samtidigt som jag installerade ubuntu två gånger
<Ksusha> om det itne skulle ha med det att göra
<Ksusha> ja det har jag
<realubot> Ksusha: Vad händer när du försöker starta från CD/USB då?
<realubot> Ksusha: OM du väljer USB-ZIP eller vad det heter när datorn startar?
<Ksusha> minns faktiskt inte
<realubot> Ksusha: Är du säker på att det fungerar att boota från CD/USB så inte skivan är kass eller USB:t inte fungerar?
<realubot> Har du testat att boota mer än en dator med samma skiva/USB?
<realubot> Ksusha: Du kanske ska testa att boota från CD och se vad som händer om du inte minns?
<Ksusha> kan ha varit ngt virus på den datorn jag gjorde cdn o usbn på som gjorde att det inte gick ladda från dom
<realubot> Ksusha: Det låter konstigt.
<realubot> Ksusha: Steg 1 är hur som helst att lyckas boota något på datorn, USB, CD eller hårddisk.
<realubot> SÃ¥ du ser att maskinen lever.
<Ksusha> tänker att ramminnet eller hårddisken har gått sönder
<realubot> HÃ¥rddisken kanske ja.
<realubot> Är det en stationär dator?
<realubot> Eller en bärbar?
<Ksusha> bärbar
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det kan vara hårddisken men det borde ändå gå att boota en CD eller ett USB.
<realubot> Ksusha: Kommer du ens in i BIOS?
<ePax> Ksusha, Slutförde du instllationen utan att installera grub från första början?
<Ksusha> haft den datorn i 5 år så inte så konstigt om ngt gått sönder
<Ksusha> ja bios går gå in på
<realubot> ePax: Han kan ju inte ens boota datorn från USB/CD nu.
<Ksusha> nej slutförde den inte
<realubot> Ksusha: Ok, går det att sätta disable på hårddisken så du kopplar ur den ur systemet? Testa i.s.f. det och försök boota Ubuntu Live från CD/USB:
<realubot> Ksusha: Koppla ur hdd i BIOS och se om det gör att du kan boota från CD/USB. Se också till att CD/USB är 1 st boot device.
<ePax> realubot, ok
<ePax> Även om disken är paj så kan man köra live skiva eller live usb.
<realubot> Exakt.
<realubot> Dock så fungerar ju inte det.
<Ksusha> nä hittar iaf inte hur man kopplar ur den i bios
<Ksusha> sorry jag är inte så bra på datorer
<realubot> Det är lugnt.
<realubot> Ksusha: Vad händer när du försöker boota från CD/USB då?
<realubot> Ksusha: Testa!
<Ksusha> datorn försöker läsa från dom i ngra sekunder o hoppar sedan vidare till hårddisken o skriver bootmgr is missing
<realubot> Ksusha: Ok.
<realubot> Ksusha: Har du testat om skivan eller USB-minnet fungerar att boota på en annan dator?
<Ksusha> nej
<Ksusha> för datorn kanske går sönder om jag gör det
<ePax> ehmm
<realubot> Ksusha: Den går inte sönder för att du bootar från CD/USB men låt bli att installera Ubuntu. Testa bara Live-läget.
<realubot> CasperN: Kolla! Häftigt va? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<CasperN> ja, skithäftigt, har beställt 5 st
<CasperN> i combo med dessa blir man sexigast på stan http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> unity glasögon?
<realubot> ePax: Japp. Jag fick mina igår. Skithäftiga.
<ePax> nice
<ePax> det enda som jag köpte var nyckelringar med snöre eller vad dom nu än heter... svarta... har dom än idag
<kodein> lanyard
<ePax> mmm
<CasperN> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=839 ubuntu gillar "whale tales" :D
<realubot> ePax: date +%d/%m
<ePax> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=955
<ePax> den var fin
<ePax> realubot, Que?
<CasperN> riktigt snygga kläder faktiskt
<CasperN> bättre än mycket annat som är promotionmaterial
<ksushsa> cdn funkade på en annan dator!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ksushsa> så nu måste jag få veta vad varför mina datorer alltid går sönder när jag försöker installera linux på dom
<CasperN> kanske dålig skiva?
<CasperN> det händer ibland
<ksushsa> tror inte de
<ksushsa> men har testat med 3 olika skivor
<ksushsa> flera ggr
<ePax> ksushsa, Det är ingeet fel på skivan eller datorn utan sättet du gör det verkar det som... Läs noga vad som står under installationen den är barnslig enkel... Nästan som att installera Mac OS från äpple eller vad  dom nu än heter
<CasperN> kör en md5 checksum för att kolla
<realubot> ePax: April, april.
<ePax> Typiska saker som kan ställa till det. 1. Vilken skiva har jag laddad ner? 386 eller x86_64. 2. Har jag bränt skivan bra? "burn iamge". 3. Är cd bra? 4. alles gut.... då är deet någon strul under installationen. För det mesta  överskrivern MBR utan grub eller inga drivisar alls för ex grafikkortet... men dagens ubuntu har x antal drivisar så allt bör funkera normalt.
<ePax> realubot, :P :D hahah
 * ePax loves nagios
<realubot> ksushsa: Har du testat att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne och boota det på datorn som inte fungerar resp. på en annan dator?
<ksushsa> jaha d är väl fel på mig då
<realubot> ksushsa: Vissa DVD-läsare har svårt för att läsa vissa skivor.
<ePax> Tjejen sitter och kollar på big brother online... på min lilla dualcore atom burk... medans den snurrar 2 servrar som jag pillar på just nu. :D wonderfulll... och så som grädde på kakan... nya XBMC har support för airplay... Kan det bli bättre och så spotify för linux :D
<ePax> jag tror att jag ska köpa den här vita polo tröjan
<ePax> den va fin
 * realubot är avundsjuk på att ePax har flickvän.
<realubot> Airplay? What is that?
<hplc> jag blir inte klok på bind den klagar på bind managed-keys-zone ./in loading from master file managed-keys.bind failed file not found
<ksushsa> fpr väöl slänga skitdatorn d¨å!!!¨'''äå
<realubot> LjL: Det låter som en överreaktion.
<realubot> LjL: Oj, fel.
<realubot> ksushsa: Det låter som en överreaktion.
<realubot> ksushsa: Skriva upp hårddiskluckan där bak och koppla ur kabeln som ansluter hårddisken försiktigt.
<realubot> ksushsa: Försök sedan boota från CD OCH USB igen.
<realubot> Eller försök boota från USB innan du kopplar ur hårddisken!
<ksushsa> från usb går inte
<realubot> ksushsa: Vad händer då?
<ksushsa> inget
<ksushsa> eller jo
<realubot> ksushsa: Är du säker på att du försöker boota från USB då?
<realubot> Är BIOS inställt eller väljer du det i fast boot menyn?
<ksushsa> ja för det gick när jag av misstag hade ett program för o ändra lpösenord på usbt
<ksushsa> gjort både och
<ksushsa> men går inte när det är linux eller windows på usbt
<ksushsa> jo det gick med dos
<realubot> ksushsa: Hur har du skapat det bootbara USB-minnet? Vilket program använde du då?
<ksushsa> minns inte...
<realubot> Använd Unetbootin och skapa ett bootbart USB med Ubuntu 11.10.
<ksushsa> gjorde det
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Fungerar det att boota USB-minnet på en annan dator?
<realubot> Har du testat att boota det på datorn som krånglar i olika USB-portar eller använder du samma USB-port varje gång?
<ksushsa> har inte kvar det så kan inte testa på annan dator om jag inte gör om...
<ksushsa> mm testade båda portarna
<hplc> osäker på vad diskussionen handlar om men jag hade exakt samma problem, till slut visade det sig att den ena minnes modulen var korrupt, tog ur den och sen gick allt perfekt, hälften så mycket minne men det löste felet med triskande installationer
<HakanS> ksushsa: Är du säker på att du ställt in att datorn ska boota från cd-skivan?
<ksushsa> tänkte också att det borde vara minnet som är problemet
<hplc> ja
<ksushsa> men går inte ta ut det på en laptop?
<hplc> extremt besynnerliga problem som varierar lite hur som helst
<hplc> men vissa linux erbjuder memcheck innan installationen?
<ksushsa> HakanS: ja det är jag 100% säker på
<ksushsa> men skitsamma jag behöver ändå inte den datorn
<ksushsa> kom hit för o fråga en annan sak också
<ksushsa> tänkte installera linux på min andra dator som jag har windows 7 på nu... tycker inte om windows 7 för det är så himla segt... vill liksom att det ska gå snabbt och lätt som det gjorde när jag använda ubuntu för ngra år sen
<ksushsa> men undrar om dom nya ubunutu är mkt segare än dom som var aktuella för ngra år sen?
<ePax> ksushsa, Min datorn startar på 20 sekunder och stänger av sig på 13. Dock med en ssd disk. Ubuntu.
<ksushsa> eller ni behöver inte svara på det
<ePax> Men det finns folk här som har burkar som är ännu snabbare.
<hplc> minns att jag upptäckte en skum sak under tiden, PcBsd som är baserat på FreeBSD fungerade redan innnan jag upptäckte minnesfelet, verkar som om pcbsd lyckades "idiotförklara" och bortse från det läckande minnet
<ePax> hplc, Whats the problem?
<hplc> mitt problem är att bind9 startar men spyr ut felmeddelande
<ePax> hplc, tail -f /var/log/messages eller /var/log/syslog
<ePax> vad säger dom?
<hplc> bind managed-keys-zone ./in loading from master file managed-keys.bind failed file not found
<ksushsa> okeju tack jag måste gå nu
<realubot> hplc: Om det är fel på RAM-minnet så brukar dator pipa en error code och det brukar stå i manualen till moderkortet vad error code:n betyder.
<ePax> hplc, chowna keys med bind
<ePax> Kolla om det hjälper
<hplc> realubot: på mitt ram fel pep aldrig någonsin onboard högtalaren
<realubot> Ok. Det brukar göra det på stationära i.a.f.
<realubot> Jag har varit med om det flera ggr.
<hplc> gjorde en fullständig ominstallation men samma felmeddelande, önskar jag visste var denna keys ligger som det gäller
<hplc> hmm /var/chroot/named/etc/namedb/keys...............den?
<K350> Hur skriver jag i ett bash cript att firefox ska öppnas i DISPLAY 0 ?
<bylzz> DISPLAY=:0
<bylzz> export DISPLAY
<K350> uhm, hur ska då hela raden med firefox som ska öppnas se ut?
<bylzz> skriv firefox på nästa rad bara
<K350> hm, ok, lite problme med det och urlview
<K350> är du bekant med urlview?
<bylzz> nix
<K350> tog bort fil från /et men när jag installerar m så kommer inte dne filen med...hm....
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-25
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> tjenis
<Spookan> Barre: Godmorgon.
<realubot> Yo!
 * cleamoon is away: Away
<Coffe> i bash  if [ $hej = "hej" | $hej = tjena ]  kan man inte skriva ihop det ?
<andol> Coffe: Är det ett eller du vill ha där i mitten?
<Coffe> true om $hej är hej eller tjena
<huttan> andol: om det ska vara en av dom 2 så är det nog det smidigaste
<huttan> Coffe menar jag
<andol> Coffe: -o
<Coffe> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html översatt på svenska blev rätt rolig
<andol> Coffe: Förövrigt så vill du i regel gärna citera dina variabler, så slipper du tras ifall de skulle råka vara tomma.
<andol> Coffe: Samt, utifall inte det redan vart bekant så är logiken med [ bara ett alias för kommandot test, vilket har en manualsida :)
 * Barre föredrar double brackets, inte lika portabelt men klarar lite reguljärauttryck
<andol> Barre: Som upplagt för en ordentlig religiös diskussion ju :) Tyvärr har jag ingen jättestark åsikt i frågan.
 * realubot antecknar att [ är ett alias för test.
<Barre> andol: det är det väl inte, eftersom Coffe uttryckligen ville veta hur man gör i bash ;)
<Coffe> jag gjorde en case av det
<andol> Barre: Sen när står en saklig grund i vägen för en teknik-religös diskussion på Internet? :-)
<Barre> andol: I stand corrected... vim ftw!
<Coffe> vim ftw
<Barre> Coffe: måste det göras i bash då, för python är ju ett väldigt skönt skriptspråk: if hej in ['hej', 'tjena']:
<andol> Barre: Kan inte vara ditt vim-användare som vart den verkliga orsaken bakom gårdagens drbd-strul då? :P
<Coffe> Barre:  ja det var det.. å hade 1 min på mig att lösa det.
<Coffe> Barre:  du kanske skulle hänga med på en VIM meetup
<joeas> Letar efter den snabbaste hosten till min domän.. använder just nu subdomänen hos ett one.com konto.. hostar bara min profil där som väger typ 140 KB.. vill egentligen flytta över den till något snabbare.. gärna billigt.. har typ 50 besökare i månaden vilket inte är mycket
<Barre> :O
<Barre> Coffe: vad gör man på ett VIM meetup? snackar skit om emacs? isådant fall kommer jag direkt ;P
<Coffe> Barre:  man lär sig saker om VIM .  å klart vi hatar emacs
<Coffe> :P
<andol> joeas: Märkt av att one.com faktiskt är långsamma på att servera profilen? Annars känns det som en såpass enkel grej där webbhotel överlag borde vara ganska jämnbra, och att det först är när det ska till att köras skript, pratas med databaser etc man får en tydligare skillnad?
<joeas> Nja, är väl egentligen några anledningar till.. jag gillar one.com men webbhotellet hostar redan familjens hemsida.. sen så har vi haft ganska kraftig downtime senaste månaden
<joeas> Nästan 5 timmar på 30 dagar tycker inte jag är så imponerande
<joeas> Tänkte mig att byta till typ AWS eller Cloudflare
<Coffe> joeas:  jag hade pratat med larsemil ,
<jolaren> larsemil: ^
<Barre> dagens tab-fail ;P
<Barre> sorry.. fel fönster
<jolaren> trodde DC terms blivit ersatt av <meta http-equiv="last-modified" content="2013-03-25@11:17:10 CET" /> men får det inte o fungera
<realubot> jolaren: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9655526/html5-meta-validation
<realubot> Det kanske hjälper dig?
<realubot> Enligt w3schools så ska det se ut så här: <meta http-equiv="last-modified" content="Mon, 03 Jan 2011 17:45:57 GMT">
<realubot> Meybe baby du använder fel datum/tid-formatering.
<realubot> *Maybe
<realubot> jolaren: Sitt inte och sov framför bildskärmen nu.
<einand> realubot: http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/pressroom/universalmusic/pressrelease/view/ny-singel-och-video-med-nordman-dance-to-the-loop-849576
<realubot> Se upp för USB-laddare: http://www.elsakerhetsverket.se/sv/Press/Pressmeddelanden1/Manga-USB-laddare-visar-allvarliga-brister/
<realubot> Varför postar du den till mig?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> okej då, det är inte morgon nu, men jag kom inte på något bättre att säga
<Barre> HeMan: frisk och kry nu?
<HeMan> Barre: fysiskt ja!
<Barre> HeMan: låter sådär
<HeMan> Barre: tillbaka till normaltillstånd med andra ord
<Barre> HeMan: ok.... jag förstår
<Coffe> någon som har ipv6  som har lust hjälpa mig testa en sak ?  behöver komma åt en ipv6 host.. via ssh.. om någon kunde göra en port forward.
<HeMan> Barre: hur ska jag göra?
<HeMan> Barre: det har inte kommit någon version 65 av rfxcom-firmware än, ska jag fortsätta vänta eller ska jag klämma in 64?
<gaisten> jäklar! http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about/terminology
<gaisten> som om det inte redan var roligt
<Barre> HeMan: int vet ja. Jag kommer nog vänta ett tag till, vill skriva klart mitt xAP bibliotek först, sen fortsätter jag (eller skriver om) mitt rfxcom lib.. så jag kommer nog vänta :)
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: då väntar jag med
 * HeMan vill vara lika kool som Barre
<HeMan> vi har iofs redan olika versioner av fw om jag inte missminner mig
<Barre> HeMan: det är korrekt, tror jag kör med 61
<HeMan> Barre: ska du implementera Philips API för HUE-lamporna? http://developers.meethue.com/
<HeMan> Barre: eller ska vi göra en xAP<->hue-brygga?
<Barre> Om jag kör Philips-prylar så blir det xAP<->hue-brygga :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag tänkte tvärt om, att man kan använda appar som bara kan hue-protokollet för att styra vad som helst via xap
<Barre> HeMan: eller inte... det är ju
 * Barre fick telefon...
<Barre> HeMan: njea.. jag vet itne rikrigt hur jag skall göra, annat än att jag skall göra en sak i taget =)
<andyland> HeMan: Kör http://www.telldus.se/products/tellstick OO software + billigare hårdvara
<realubot> einand: Jag gillar inte Nordmans nya låt.
<einand> inte hört den ännu
<Barre> HeMan: har ru sett några bra hue-applikationer?
<realubot> einand: Varför postar du den till mig för?
<realubot> einand: Sedan när blev jag ett Nordman-fan?
<realubot> "Modebolag som H&M, JC och den franska e-handelsjätten Vente-Privee har alla börjat använda virtuella modeller i sina onlinekataloger. Modellerna är skapade av äkta fotografier av kvinnor och män med olika hår- och hudfärg. Men mångfalden tar slut när det gäller midjemått, axelbredd och byststorlek. För att plaggen enkelt ska kunna bytas ut har alla digitala modeller försetts med exakt samma proportioner
<realubot> Tekniken har utvecklats av Stockholmsbolaget Looklet som just nu är på säljturné bland världens alla e-handelsjättar inom mode."
<realubot> Spännande.
<andyland> realubot: Några halvkompisar till mig håller också på med det http://www.virtusize.com/
<realubot> Varför postar vissa personer på Facebook massa uppdateringa om spelvinster? Är kontona hackade eller vad är det frågan om?
<realubot> andyland: Ah.
<andyland> realubot: har kunder som nelly.com och wesc.com :) Riktigt duktiga linus hackers
<andol> andyland: Du då? Lika duktig själv? :)
<andyland> andol: I can neither confirm nor deny that statement :P
<realubot> "Det är inte förbjudet för en privatperson att tillverka och köra omkring i en polisbil. Men polisbilen som stoppades och beslagtogs i helgen förblir i Eskilstunapolisens förvar till dess en polisledd förundersökning blir klar."
<realubot> Det är sådant här som får en att känna hopp om dagens ungdom.
<realubot> Att tillverka och köra omkring i en polisbil. När gjorde ni det sist?
<realubot> http://ekuriren.se/nyheter/eskilstuna/1.1729647-falsk-polisbil-beslagtagen
<realubot> Google Hangouts. Det har jag aldrig hört talas om förut.
<Screedo_> om jag ska hosta min egen webserver, med typ wordpress på, vilken hårdvara skulle behövas?, jag har 10 Mbit upp, nu är detta ett rent hobby projekt så det lär inte vara mycket beökare på den.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> vad hette den gamla  software-center?
<andyland> Screedo_: Beror på hur många du tänk besöka den :D
<Screedo> typ jag :P
<gaisten> Screedo: ta en gammal trött burk bara :)
<Screedo> nä, men familjen kanske, med lite bilder osv.
<Peyam> kör xubuntu!!!!!!!!!
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> den gamla software-center
<Peyam> vad hette den?
<Screedo> tanken är att köra den på en virtuell maskin, provar idag på en ubuntu server, LAMP, men den är hemsk, laddar ingen grafik, i mitt LAN så laddar den som fasiken, men utifrån är den riktigt hemsk.
<Screedo> servern har 1gb ram.
<gaisten> felkonfad?
<Screedo> har int egjort något direkt. installerat lamp, kopierat över wordpress och öppnat porten.
<Screedo> den fungerar internt, utan problem.
<gaisten> okej, uteslut din router eller whatever och sätt servern direkt mot din isp och testa
<Screedo> men, när jag surfar till den från en dator via internet så kommer mitt interna IP upp
<Screedo> kör en cisco E4200 med dd-wrt på.
<gaisten> då har du nog inte satt upp port forwarding eller dns rätt
<Screedo> portforwarding är rätt.
<Screedo> jag har en dyndns
<Peyam> hur kan ja fixa tbx den här? http://media.bestofmicro.com/karmic-ubuntu-review,H-5-231305-13.png
<gaisten> allright, kör du virtualhosts i apache?
<Peyam> nej
<Screedo> jadu, det gör man väl med automatik? Eller?
<gaisten> tänkte om du hade fler siter, eller om du bara andvänder default siten
<Screedo> jag hade en annan virtuell lamp server på, pillade osv. drog in ssl osv. men den var lika skum som denna, så jag pillad elite med virtual hosts och så sket det sig rejält, drog igång en ny virtuell ubuntu server och provade igen för att se vad jag gjorde för fel, så out of the box installaderad jag LAMP och fick allt att fugnera, kopierade över wordpress, konfigurerade config filen
<Screedo> för mysql o wordpress kopierade över filerna och installerade det. men samma seghet igen.
<yarre> Vad använder folket för kalenderprogram i Ubuntu? :)
<Peyam> yarre: google
<Peyam> men sen så finns det gnome calender också.
<Peyam> fast man ska ha den där post clienten också
<Peyam> har glömt vad den heter
<Peyam> den som kommer med default
<gaisten> evolution :)
<Peyam> ja precis
<gaisten> eller thunderbird kanske
<Peyam> nej den funkar inte
<Peyam> va jag vet
<Peyam> men mozilla har ett kalender program som jag inte  lyckades installera
<Peyam> skulle vara nice o lägga den i conky
<Peyam> en kalender
<HeMan> yarre: jag kör med en plugin i thunderbird som pratar med min google-kalender
<Peyam> HeMan: kan man ha calender i thunderbird?
<Peyam> Lightning?
<Peyam> niceeeeeee
<HeMan> Peyam: man lägger till ett plugin som heter Lightning
<Peyam> ja nu ser ja
<Peyam> fett nice
<Peyam> HeMan: hur importera man sin calender i den?
<HeMan> Peyam: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-integrate-google-calendar-into-thunderbird/
<gaisten> eller så kör man gnome3 och synkar den kalendern med google ;)
<Peyam> går ej o synca
<Peyam> HeMan: den syncar inte
<HeMan> Peyam: vad?
<Peyam> vf går de inte att synka med google
<HeMan> Peyam: vad ska du synka med google?
<HeMan> Peyam: thunderbird synkar mot google calendar om det var det du funderade
<Peyam> ja men jag har gjort det
<Peyam> men de tkommer inge
<HeMan> ok, funkade direkt för mig
<Peyam> det fanns bara tre alternativ när jag skrev in adressen till min calender
<Peyam> ingen Google calender
<Peyam> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/images/technoblog/gmail/ubuntu-thunderbird-calendar-step2.png
<Peyam> fanns bara de första tre
<HeMan> Peyam: när du installerat " Provider for Google Calendar" kan du behöva starta om thunderbird tror jag
<Peyam> jag installera lightning bara
<HeMan> Peyam: då kan den nog inte synka
<Peyam> måste ja ha båda?
<HeMan> tror det, jag har bara kört med båda
<Peyam> ja du har rätt
<Peyam> nu funkar den bra
<HeMan> perfa!
<Peyam> tack så mkt HeMan
<HeMan> np
<yarre> gaisten, gnome3?
<Peyam> gnome 3.6 kommer med en widget . du kan synca din kalender i den
<yarre> HeMan, synd bara att thunderbird är en ganska kass mailklient :P
<gaisten> yarre: jepp
<gaisten> gnome-shell kanske folk kallar det
<andyland> gnome3 vad är det för folk på den här kanalen...
<gaisten> ptjae, jag gillart
<yarre> Jag kör Gnome 2 :)
<andyland> jag får börja hänga i debian old kanalen istället :D
<gaisten> kör du xmonad eller :P
<realubot> Dear old Peyam is back.
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaam
<realubot> Saaaaaddaaaam!
<Peyam> nejjj
<realubot> Nehe?
<realubot> Varför inte?
<Peyam> saddam e ond
<realubot> Det är omöjligt.
<realubot> Han är ju död.
<andyland> :O
<HeMan> andyland: tellsticken har lite sämre protokoll-stöd vad jag hört
<andyland> HeMan: Ah I c, hörde att du känner adisbladis btw
<gaisten> HeMan: jag kör tellstick hemma, vart rätt besviken då jag köpte den billigaste :/
<gaisten> kan bara skicka data, inte ta emot..
<HeMan> gaisten: jo ska det vara ska det ju vara tellstick duo eller tellstick net
<gaisten> HeMan: mm, kände mig lagom dumsnål
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> me back
<Peyam> realubot: tjena gubben
<Spookan> Peyam: Gör du någon nytta eller?
<Peyam> ibland
<Spookan> Det är redigt :P
<Spookan> Jag har en intressant fråga... Om jag har en server och en massa mp3 på den, då kan jag ju lyssna på dem via lanet, kan man fixa med så mina polare kan lyssna med via internet?
<Peyam> nu har jag duschat
<Peyam> ja det klart att det gå
<Peyam> r
<Peyam> lägg upp dem på dropbox
<Peyam> hahah och invite andra
<Spookan> Eller det är olagligt att göra så?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> vf skulle det vara
<Peyam> herregud
<Peyam> då strunta i att ha server med musik på
<dusthillguy> Riktigt stora snoppar
<ehlu_> Gokväll
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-26
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> lite liv här iaf
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> de andra kommer snart :)
<huttan> va ska man fördriva dan med då
<Screedo> göra något roligt? :)
<huttan> jo, det är tanken haha
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> tjo
<larsemil> 1~ morrn
<Barre> larsemil: du kör clamav va? märkte nämligen att jag påverkades av en "bug" och loggen fyllts med "Can't download daily-16682.cdiff" så nya definitioner inte laddats ner på ett tag, lösning: radera daily.cvd och köra en freshclam.. fyi
<larsemil> mm. tack. ska kika
<larsemil> Barre: )
<larsemil> gdrkig 0Ã¥
<larsemil> ak
<realubot> " Hinner knappt gå ut Vill du ha jobb just nu? Då är det datorspel som gäller. Företagen formligen skriker efter utbildade utvecklare."
 * realubot funderar på att börja spela datorspel för att få jobb.
<realubot> Nu är det ju utvecklare som efterfrågas men det blir väl ringar på vattnet.
<realubot> Mohahaha.
<Screedo> realubot: tid att kolla en sak åt mig?
<Screedo> Eller någon annan :)
<realubot> Screedo: Vad?
<Screedo> kvar?
<Screedo> kommer du åt http://screedo.kicks-ass.org
<andol> Screedo: Tja, lite tunt på innehåll, men i övrigt laddar den fint :)
<Screedo> gott
<Screedo> har precis satt upp den
<Screedo> pillar med ssl nu
<andol> Screedo: Låt mig även föreslå att du tittar på adressomkrivning, så att du får lite snyggare/informative url:er än ./?page_id=2, /.?p=1, etc
<Screedo> ok, har inte pilalt med wp överhuvudtaget :) satte upp webservern igår och pillat med dns och fått det att fungera. :) men tack för input, sådant är alltid bra.
<Screedo> fungerar https://screedo.kicks-ass.org för er?
<andol> Screedo: Ja, bortsett från att webbläsaren klagar på att det är ett fulcert då.
<Screedo> det gör den väl eftersom jag inte har köpt certet? eller kan man ändra på det?
<andol> Screedo: Jo, ska du ha ett cert som validerar snyggt är det nästan något du behöver köpa, och då företrädevis till egen domän.
<Screedo> jo, helt klart
<andol> Screedo: Sen förövrigt ut som att du i samband med att du sparakde igång https-versionen tog ner http-versionen?
<Screedo> tanken är att jag ska sätta upp min egen domän här med mailserver osv.
<Screedo> ja, det gjorde jag nog fan, jag bytade bara port på virtualhost *:80 till :443
<gaisten> http://www.startssl.com/ har gratiscert vet jag, inte provat själv dock
<Screedo> men det borde väl bara vara att kopiera virtualhosten i default?
<Screedo> och skapa en virtualhos *:80
<Screedo> nu fungerar både http och https versionerna+
<Screedo> ?*
<gaisten> Screedo: japp
<Screedo> great
<Screedo> verkar inte vara så dyrt med ssl cert
<Screedo> $49
<Screedo> om man inte ska ha wildcard, då är det dyrare
<Screedo> något annat man ska tänka på när man hostar en websida hemma? kör den på ubuntu server, har precis satt upp den och inte fjort något annat än installerat en LAMP server och dragit igång den.
<andol> Screedo: Räkna med möjligheten att webbservern blir hackad, och hur det i sådant fall påverkar hemmanätverket i övrigt.
<Screedo> är det jag tänker på, visst de kan hacka apache2, vart kommer de från det osv.
<einand> www.startssl.com/ fungerar väldigt smidigt använder dom själv
<gaisten> Screedo: jag brukar uppdatera webservers direkt och sen köra en scan med nikto
<Screedo> einand: nice, ska kolla in vad det är och hur det fungerar.
<Screedo> gaisten: aldrig hört talas om, ska kolla in och se.
<einand> Screedo: dom godkänner cert manuelt, så räkna med att behöva vänta någon timme
<Screedo> einand: lugnt
<Screedo> detta är bara lek och test tills jag sätter upp det på "riktigt"
<andol> Screedo: Tror inte att det i första hand är Apache tar knäckar, utan snarare den php-kod du kör.
<Screedo> andol: ok, nu kör jag wordpress så får väl vara noga med att uppdatera deras releaser.
<Screedo> jag är kass på allt sådant här, håller på att lära mig, mycket nytt.
<andol> Screedo: Oavsett vad så ger ju det dem någon form utav användarbehörighet på en maskin på insidan utav ditt lokala nätverk, vars dålighet helt beror på hur avskärmad du har webbservern, ifall du har annat igång lokalt som littar på att de är skyddat lokalt, etc
<andol> Screedo: Jo, att hålla sin Wordpress uppdaterad vill man. Sen tror att den allra största risken kommer ifrån dåligt skriva plugins alt. teman.
<einand> tror problemet är rätt obefinligt, om han ger en vettig riskanalys
<andol> einand: Instämmer antagligen, men det är ändå en övervägning man bör göra.
<Screedo> einand: är där min kunskap/erfarenhet brister, hur sätter man upp och säkrar sin webserver.
<einand> Screedo: just pga att du saknar den kunskapaen, kommer intresset för din server vara rätt lågt
<einand> Screedo: var inte rätt för att köra på, du lär dig efterhand
<gaisten> Screedo: du kan ju alltid sätta din webserver på ett egen nät och bara tillåta ditt klientnät att ansluta emot den från insidan, så webservern inte får ansluta emot klientnätet mer än establishet connections
<Screedo> einand: det jag gör, men man vill inte komma hem en dag och så är skiten hackad :)
<einand> Screedo: det är ju en del av utmaningen
<Screedo> tanken med min webserver är ju köra någon typ av blog på händelser som händer då och då så svärföräldrarna kan se foton som är tagna osv.
<einand> låter kanonbra
<Screedo> inget mer avancerat än så, mer än att jag vill lära mig själv och hosta så mycket som möjligt hemma, för jag tycker det är roligt.
<Screedo> det känns som jag kommer få mer problem när jag kör min mailserver hemma? tänker på spam, virus etc. etc. Eller det är inte svårare än webservern? :P
<einand> mail server är ofta ett problem
<einand> särskilt om du kör ADSL (möjligtvis fiber med) där dom stängt de portarna
<Screedo> ok, vad jag vet så har jag alla protar öppna, har Telia fiber
<cHarNe2> jag skulle nöja mig med webserver
<einand> iaf till en början
<Screedo> är det jag gör, tar en sak i taget, annars lär man inte lyckas så bra.
<cHarNe2> låter bra
<cHarNe2> testade ett tag att gå från httpd till nginx, trodde att det skulle funka enklare och snabbare att få upp nya hostar, ikke.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> har hört ett par som tyckte nginx skulle vara så bra, men jag körde vidare på apache
<cHarNe2> sedan gillar jag inte a2en-site -systemet, som används i debian/ubuntu (om det fortfarande används?)
<Barre> det andväds fortfarande och jag älskar det
<einand> vad är a2en?
<einand> jag kör debian, aldrig haft några problem
<jolaren> larsemil: ^ <- söker hosting =)
<einand> jolaren: vilken typ?
<Barre> kommandon för att konfigurera apache2, a2ensite www.example.tdl kommer aktivera den konfigurationen för exepel. a2enmod rewrite   kommer att aktivera mod_rewrite... a2dissite a2dismod gör alltså tvärtom :)
<jolaren> ska flytta min privata sida från namn.efternamn.se till namn.se .. på efternamn.se driver jag ju familjens hemsida
<jolaren> Något snabbt där jag kan hosta mina 150 KB (nuvarande sid-storlek)
<einand> ok
<jolaren> Kanske en VPS.. vore schysst med en tunnel också fast lär knappast vara nå säkert om det surfas via webbhotellet
<jolaren> Kan väl lägga en hundring i månaden kanske
<einand> men hyr en VPS då
<einand> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<Barre> einand: et är ju därför att pingade larsemil
<einand> ok
<Barre> ähh... det är ju därför hen pingade larsemil skall det stå
<einand> hen?
<Barre> lever du i en grotta einand ? =)
<jolaren> einand: det där såg ju intressant ut.. något du använt?
<einand> jag vet vad det betyder, undrar mer varför du använder det
<Barre> vet inte om jag skall skriva han eller hon om jolaren
<jolaren> han
<Barre> nu vet jag det, när jag skrev viste jag inte det
<jolaren> Barre: ja, precis.. därför jag pingade larsemil
<einand> vad är felet med att säga "en" eller "den"
<jolaren> inom IRC är det väl okej
<einand> är ok innom alla sammanhang ;)
<jolaren> annars så är det väl sådär att beskriva något som den eller en
<einand> det är rätt vedertaget
<jolaren> den killen funkar ju.. men den 'där' låter ju genast otrevligt
<jolaren> men einand, har du använt hosten du länkade?
<einand> jolaren: kört där 3-4år nu
<jolaren> lär vara snabbare än one.com
<einand> kör en decikerad där, för 200kr/mån
<einand> eller tja, jag kör flera, men den är billigaste
<cHarNe2> https://www.digitalocean.com/ använder jag
<cHarNe2> och jag kan köra archlinux där :D <3
<jolaren> einand: smutt! vad mer kör du ifrån din server? tänker mig vad jag kan sätta upp.. borde väl gå o installera typ teamspeak?
<jolaren> om jag känner för det?
<jolaren> står ju full root access
<einand> du får göra precis vad du vill
<einand> tror jag
<einand> jag kör SIP(AIX), Minecraft, Web, E-mail, vpn, ssh ircd, irssi, m.m.
<jolaren> kanske borde kika igenom alternativen men 23euro låter okej.. kan jag använda den som tunnel också samt ircd
<jolaren> så kan jag *
<jolaren> Root Server SB 23 verkar najs
<einand> vart hittar du den?
<einand> jo, den verkar helt ok
<cHarNe2> jolaren: du kan installera vad du vill. (teamspeak? naaa, kolla in mumble)
<einand> själv kör jag motsvarande SB 26 (5 TB)
<jolaren> Ah, men jag behöver inget space direkt för att ha saker installerade
<einand> nä, var mest ram jag var ute efter
<einand> 2GB är lite snålt
<jolaren> kan inte bestämma mig om jag kanske ska uppdatera internet hemma till 250/250 istället
<jolaren> och använda min gamla ion asrock 330 som server burk
<jolaren> humm
<cHarNe2> jolaren: men hur mycket trafik planerar du att hantera?
<jolaren> de nada egentligen.. har mitt cv på namn.efternamn.se typ
<jolaren> har väl en 50 besökare i månaden
<einand> inte illa, för bara ett cv
<einand> Spookan: sover du
<jolaren> men egentligen tänkte jag slå två flugor i en smäll.. lämna familjens host och skaffa mig en vpn för att ladda ner typ torrenter
<jolaren> känns hugget som stucket
<ispookan> einand: Nä jag jobbar.. ;)
<cHarNe2> har inte så många som som laddar ner mitt cv..  (cv.tex)
<einand> ok
<einand> ispookan: tänkte bara kolla om du var nöjd?
<ispookan> einand: Jo då vi är nöjda.. Skönt att slippa lagget.. ;)
<ispookan> einand: Du märker inte av oss? ;)
<einand> ibland när ni skriker ;)
<einand> nä, jag märker inte av er
<ispookan> Hehe
<ispookan> Men nu ska jag ringa ett bostads bokag o kolla lägenhet med fiber.. Ses ikväll..
<einand> nu snor dock 742MB ram av mig ;)
<cHarNe2> inget sekritess-avtal här inte.. :P
<ispookan> Hur mycket har du då?
<jolaren> laters dudes
<jolaren> Så har jag fått reda på varför rich snippets inte visar sig på min site..
<jolaren> The site has very few pages (or very few pages with marked-up structured data) and may not be picked up by Google's Rich Snippets system.
<jolaren> Sämst! La ner massor tid på det där
<einand> jolaren: hänger inte med nu
<jolaren> einand: om du kikar på sidan jag skickade till dig på http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/richsnippets
<jolaren> så ser du att det är massa info som granskas
<einand> jo, men vad skall du använda det till?
<jolaren> Ser fint ut i sökresultatet
<jolaren> Har ju markerat up i koden
<einand> fungerar på min sida :)
<jolaren> Har du flera än en sida?
<einand> ja
<jolaren> Okej, funderar på vad mer än en profilsida jag kan ha.. kanske ska tagga upp http://efternamnet.se också
<einand> Philip5: tjenix
<Philip5> yo
<einand> skall man ringa, eller inte ringa försäkringskassan
<Philip5> verkar vara bra idé om man vill dem nått
<einand> jo
<einand> men dom är så kaxiga
<Philip5> du menar att de ifrågasätter dig?
<Philip5> spelar allan?
<einand> mera att dom inte kan läsa
<einand> sjukanmälde mig, och dom kan tydligen inte läsa vad jag skriver. Vilket alla andra fult normala personer kan göra
<einand> say allt pga att dom byte ut sitt korkade system, under den veckan jag var sjuk
<Philip5> skrev du att du var sjukligt trött på windows och ville få det som sjukskrivning?! ;)
<einand> lol
<einand> inte riktigt, var sjuk en vecka pga infulensa, och hög feber
<Screedo> lol
<einand> Philip5: funderar nästan på att göra det, bara för att djävlas
<Philip5> testa
<Screedo> jag har ingen brandvägg på min webserver, ska jag köra en mjukvarubrandvägg på min webserver? och i så fall vilken rekommenderar ni?
<Philip5> symptom, deprimerad, irriterad, koncentrationsvårigheter och agressiv
<einand> Screedo: att du lär dig iptables
<Screedo> einand: någon bra sida att lära sig från?
<einand> man iptables
<einand> funderar på att börja cykla till jobbet, 1h8m med buss, och 1h13m med cykel
<Barre> Screedo: ta en titt på shorewall (vilket är en frontend till iptables)
<einand> man använder inte frontends fören man lärt sig grunderna
<Barre> s/man/einand/  bara för att du gör på ett sätt betyder inte det att alla gör så, inte heller att det är rätt sätt
<einand> Jag har alltid rätt ;)
<einand> ok, skall lägga ner mitt trollhumör i en liten ask
<Philip5> Barre: exakt! skillnad om det vore på mitt sätt för då är det alltid rätt!
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> Barre: tack
 * Philip5 svär lite över att nästan ha slut på kaffe så det blir en kopp svagt kaffe...
<einand> Philip5: drick inte kaffe
<Philip5> jo det måste man
<Philip5> men svagt kaffe är inge vidare
<einand> men drick det inte då
<Philip5> som att dricka ljummet vatten
<Philip5> måste
<Philip5> annars dör jag
<andyland> Barre: Använder du webmin också då eller? Command line är lite för svårt ibland :P
<Barre> andyland: huh?   1) även om jag skulle använda webmin (vilket jag inte gör) so what?  2) på vilket sätt är inte shorewall cmd?
<andyland> Barre: kvm, dåligt försök till att trolla
<andyland> *nvm
<einand> Barre har dödat två troll idag
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> Barre: bara ge dem! :)
<andyland> Men för övrigt håller jag med einand på att lär dig grunderna först innan du ska hålla på med en massa GUI applikationer.
<Screedo> kan man inte göra båda samtidigt?
<jolaren> jag använder webmin på jobbet men bara så att chefen ska kunna skapa samba shares
<andyland> one, two, three, four I declare a flame war: Vi eller Emacs?
<jolaren> men jag gillar inte webmin
<einand> andyland: VIM ;)
<Screedo> det känns ju lite skönare att kunna säkerställa samtidigt som man provar, man inte vill ju inte lansera något, lära sig grundera samtidigt som man märker att någon hackat en.
<einand> Screedo: kör vad du själv trivsmed, sedan märker du om du tycker det fungerar bra, eller vill utvecklas mera och lära dig
<Screedo> vill ju gärna känna att det man har "öppet" är så pass säkert som det kan bli, samtidigt som man provar och leker. Är ju så man lär sig tycker jag.
<Screedo> har kört nikto mot min webserver, nu gäller det att lära sig tyda vad den hittat och säkerställa det som är av vikt.
<einand> vad är det värsta som kan hända om du blir hackad? (verkar vara ditt största orosmoment?)
<andyland> einand: Din DB = dina pengar. Ganska självklart imo
<Screedo> ja, det är ju det som är frågan, hur mycket skit kan man hitta på och kan man gå vidare in i nätverket osv. :) om någon hackar wordpress och postar något där skiter jag i just nu.
<einand> fast, är det för att han vill lära sig
<andyland> Screedo: Sedan så lämnar ju oftast dom "smarta" hackarna någon backdoor så dom kan komma in igen och det är ju inte särskilt nice
<einand> Screedo: andyland fast en smart systemadmin blåser alltid systemet efter han lärt sig vad som hänt
<Screedo> hade jag bara varit intrsserad att få upp wordpress och posta bloggar hade jag gjort det hos en webhost :) vill ju lära sig det bakom samt ha kontrollen på det.
<einand> tror inte du behöver oroa dig
<einand> kör på, och så lär dig du dig efter hand
<Screedo> jo, det är min tanke också.
<einand> teoretiskt behöver du igentligen ingen brandvägg
<andyland> w00t
<andyland> ip tables ftw
<Philip5> wb Stirner
<Philip5> Stirner: hur går det med lmms och andra ljudappar då? ;)
<Stirner> Philip5: Var länge sedan jag pillade med musik nu =)
<Philip5> du får skärpa dig ;)
<Stirner> Philip5: Har lekt mest med nätverk på sista tiden sen har min lilla paj tagit mycket tid
<Philip5> aha
<David-A> nyss på tv: inslag i Rapport om virus/trojan som spionerar på o tar över offrets internetbank
<David-A> "En av de drabbade ... säger att han är mycket datorkunnig men inte märkte något konstigt, utom vid ett tillfälle då han inte kunde logga in på Nordea. ... Dagen efter var kontot länsat på 200.000 kronor."
<TraN> intressant.. sa dom något om vilka operativ som var drabbade?
<David-A> nej, men bilder på win7
<TraN> får väl varna tjejen då kanske :)
<David-A> o när samma problem var aktuellt för ett år sen stod det på dn "Den minsta gemensamma nämnaren är att de drabbade använder Windows som operativsystem"
<TraN> tack för infon :)
<Screedo> borde väl gå att se på svtplay igen?
<David-A> samma problem var f.ö aktuellt för ett halvår sen också. ska vi gissa att det blir aktuellt igen om ett halvår?
<Screedo> hehe
<TraN> starta ett vad hos betsson?
<David-A> och 2004, och 2007, och 2010
<Screedo> var det inte firesheep, eller vad det nu hette som var på tapeten sist?
<Spookan> Var det Rapport 18:00?
<Screedo> [20:08] <David-A> nyss på tv: inslag i Rapport om virus/trojan som spionerar på o tar över offrets internetbank <-- måste varit 19:30 sändningen
<realubot> David-A: http://www.newsmill.se/artikel/2013/03/22/maria-sveland-k-nskriget-och-sanningen-1
<realubot> David-A: Där har du.
<realubot> David-A: Jag säger ju att hon bluffar.
<David-A> japp, 19:30 (vid 8 min) men även 18:00 (vid 4 min)
<Spookan> Mm, var inte så mycket de sa om det i 18:00 sändningen...
<Screedo> var det innan köttskandalen?
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> var inte mycket de sa om det
<Screedo> men det var 7 personer dömda för bedrägeri
<David-A> japp, 18:00 ca 0,5 min om det, 19:30 ca 2,5 min om det
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> men det måste vara samma händelse som de rapporterade om för några månader sedan, bara nu är det domen som kommer.
<Screedo> fick mitt supermicro moderkort idag :D
<Screedo> synd bara att dustin inte kunde leverera innan påsken :'(
<Spookan> Är lite glad, kommer snart att få 100/100, sitter med sunkigt 24/1 adsl nu hehe...
<realubot> Snackar ni om det här: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/polisen-varnar-trojaner-kan-tomma-ditt-konto
<David-A> Spookan: sunkigt? 24 ner är väl inte sunkigt? (om 1 upp är sunkigt beror på)
<realubot> För mig räcker det att jag kan titta på svtplay med högsta kvalitén.
<realubot> Det är ju detta jag har sagt hela tiden. Det är inte lärarnas kompetens som avgör skolresultaten: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/viktigast-for-skolresultat-familjebakgrunden
<realubot> Ersätt lärarna med Internet!
<realubot> ... och rätt föräldrar.
<realubot> Så löser vi kunskapsbristen.
<huttan> helt sant
<realubot> Just D.
<Spookan> David-A: Mjo, fast skönt att äntligen kunna hosta lite eget.. ;)
<David-A> realubot: det är jättemycket lättare att få till bra lärare än att få till bra föräldrar
<huttan> David-A: det är omöjligt att få till bara lärare eftersom skolsystem i grunden inte är menat att producera smarta självtänkande invidider ;)
<huttan> bra kanske
<David-A> huttan: det är klart att det GÅR att få till bra lärare, men du menar att man inte VILL?
<huttan> David-A: ja, precis
<David-A> huttan: en skola lärde studenterna att de ska vara individer som kan tänka själva, vara kreativa och formulera sina tankar med egna ord
<David-A> huttan: när man sedan frågade vad de lärt sig sa alla ordagrant "vi är individer som kan tänka själva, vara kreativa och formulera våra tankar med egna ord"
<einand> suck
<einand> snacka om att jag är/var trött
<fredrik__> jag har en samba-utdelning på en server som har guest-rättigheter. Jag vill dock ansluta till det, genom Nautilus, genom att ange användarnamn och lösenord.. hur kan jag få fram de fälten?
<huttan> David-A: det går inte lära någon det, det måste inses
<huttan> fredrik__: du får skapa en samba user/lösenord
<huttan> gonatt
<fredrik__> huttan, jag har redan ett konto på servern... men på klienten som kör ubuntu. Hur gör jag i nautilus för att ange användarnamn och lösenord? För eftersom utdelningen har guest-allowed så går nautilus på det... om jag istället går på en share som kräver konto så får jag logga in när jag browsar den med nauilus.. men den sharen som har guest vill jag ju inte hålla på att ändra rättigheter på
<fredrik__> jag vill alltså tvinga nautilus att ansluta till en share med ett visst användarnamn och lösenord
<huttan> fredrik__: om du mountar den så borde du se den i nautilus
<huttan> fredrik__: eller vill du använda nautilus till det med?
<huttan> fredrik__: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29167/3-easy-ways-to-connect-to-windows-shared-folders-from-linux/
<huttan> kolla den
<fredrik__> huttan, ja helst vill jag använda nautilus för att montera med... det är en hel del shares och alla har olika rättigheter... oftast räcker det med att nå dem med gäst-rättigheter men ibland behöver jag skrivrättigheter.. så att montera dem varje gång blir lite tradigt
<fredrik__> huttan, den länken du skickade hjälper inte mig. när jag ansluter till sharen enligt det du skickade så frågar den aldrig efter användarnamn och lösenord eftersom de inte behövs för att browsa sharen... den har guest-allowed.. det tillåter ju dock inte att jag ändrar på filer på sharen
<huttan> fredrik__: jag vet inte hur du tvingar nautilus att be om rättighter, det lättaste är o göra det från terminalen
<huttan> fredrik__: kanske finns nån conf fil som säger att den automatiskt ska testa guest
<huttan> fredrik__: har du flera olika, så sätt om dem i fstab efter behov
<fredrik__> huttan, krångligt... det är inte bara en klientdator heller... det är 50st!
<huttan> fredrik__: om du kommer åt servern kan du ju stänga av gäst åtkomsten så kanske naut vill ha uppgifterna
<fredrik__> huttan, helt klart är det så... men tanken är ju att det skall vara enkelt... att först logga in, ändra sharen och sedan ansluta igen bara för att lägga upp nya filer... ... Det är inte riktigt det jag tänkt mig
<huttan> fredrik__: om alla använder gäst så kommer du få det jobbigt att få det som du vill
<fredrik__> de flesta använder guest men som sagt.. men några behöver få tillgång till att logga in och ändra filerna på sharen
<huttan> fredrik__: skapa ett samba user/pass som de kan använda då
<huttan> så gör du det off limit för guest
<huttan> fredrik__: den samba sharen har inte guest, utan det loginet för att få access
<nachos> Hej. Behöver hjälp att ställa in DMZ-värd på mitt mobila bredband... Kan nå servern från "internet" men inte från samma LAN. MVH
<fredrik__> huttan, mm... inte optimalt... men kan funka... måste ändå säga att samba allt som oftast inte räcker till för det man vill göra... kanske man skall köra FTP istället.. där kan man ju ha gästkonton utan password och samtidigt logga in till samma share som en användare...
<fredrik__> huttan, fast det är klart.. det hänger säkert inte på samba utan snarare nautilus..
<fredrik__> man kanske skulle se sig om efter en annan utforskare
<fredrik__> huttan, hittade en lösning... gjorde en länk från min hemkatalog till sharen och delade ut länken med rättigheter... det verkar fungera
<fredrik__> huttan, så när jag vill gå till sharen som guest så går jag direkt på den och när jag vil ha högre rättigheter så går jag mot den share som kräver login
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> finns ngn optimizer for ubuntu?
<Peyam> som det finns för findows?
<David-A> Peyam: ubuntu är redan optimiserad :)
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> men ngt som rensar onödiga filer
<David-A> Peyam: en rensare finns om jag minns rätt
<Peyam> va hetter den då
<David-A> Peyam: vet inte, jag har xubuntu o hittar den inte i system- el tillbehörs-menyn
<Peyam> ja med
<David-A> Peyam: kanske måste installeras. ska du el jag söka i programförråden?
<David-A> Peyam: sök på "janitor"
<David-A> Peyam: börjar disken bli full, eller går datorn långsammare? (eller båda?)
<Peyam> flåt
<Peyam> jag var på toa och när jag kommer från toan kan jag ej sitta för min rövhåla töjer sig lite
<Peyam> ja den e lite långsammare än vanligt
<Peyam> speciell först när ja startar skiten
<Peyam> David-A: det kostar
<Peyam> David-A: den hittar bara dustforce
<David-A> Peyam: vad kostar? vem hittar bara dustforce?
<Peyam> jag hittar bara dustforce i software-center
<Peyam> och den kostar
<Peyam> Not found
<David-A> Peyam: verkar konstigt om janitor inte finns där. men folk säger ubuntu tweak har liknande funktioner, om du hittar den
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> jag kör bleachbit
<Peyam> haha
<nachos> Har problem med DMZ  och mobilt bredband. Kan inte ansluta till server från samma LAN. Mvh
<realubot> einand: Varför är du så trött?
<einand> realubot: tror det beror på alla begravningar senaste tiden
<Peyam> David-A: blev lite snabbare faktiskt
<einand> har man ram, så är prelink något som snabbar up
<Peyam> ha?
<David-A> Peyam: med bleach el tweak?  (du behöver inte svara, jag orkar inte byr mej, försöker bara verka intresserad/social)
<Peyam> bleach
<einand> prelink is a free program written by Jakub Jelínek of Red Hat for POSIX-compliant operating systems, principally Linux (because it modifies ELF executables). It is intended to speed up a system by reducing the time a program needs to begin. Actual results have been mixed, but it seems to aid systems with a large number of libraries, such as KDE.[1]
<Peyam> intressant
<Peyam> David-A: talk to me
<David-A> Peyam: om vaddå?
<Peyam> allt
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken? =)
<Peyam> jag
<David-A> Peyam: inte om bilar väl?
<Peyam> jo
<David-A> Peyam: om barnarbete i fattiga länder då?
<Peyam> jo
<Krawlezt> Blev riktigt sugen på att formatera om laptopen idag..
<Peyam> så?
<Peyam> va hände
<Krawlezt> Frågan är
<Krawlezt> Vilken linux disk
<Krawlezt> dist*
<Peyam> dist*
<Peyam> xubuntu
<Peyam> lätt
<Krawlezt> Har inte vart uppdaterad på 1år ungefär
<Krawlezt> 12.04 kom precis ut när jag slutade med linux :)
<Krawlezt> Då körde jag Kubuntu
<Peyam> xubuntu
<Peyam> kubuntu = ewwwwww
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är du vaken? :)
<Peyam> strunta i han
<Peyam> ta xubuntu.. amazing like hell speciell med ubuntu egna theme
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Kan du tala om för mig om Debian 7 har fått unity?
<Peyam> så xfce ser minre tråkigt ut
<David-A> Krawlezt: jag gillar xubuntu, så du kan prova mint med mate-desktoppen
<Peyam> följer inte den...
<David-A> (så inte alla kör samma)
<Krawlezt> David-A: Mate gillade jag icke, 12.04
<Krawlezt> Det är väl att sitta o kolla på distrowatch och youtube :D
<Peyam> David-A: simple mechines / phpbb3/vbultine?
<Krawlezt> Hmm
<Krawlezt> Är debian fortfarande krångligt o installera?
<Peyam> vf linux mint? den e ju byggd på ubuntu så why not ubuntu?
<Krawlezt> Jag har kört mycket Kubuntu och Ubuntu faktiskt
<Peyam> unity är fett jobbig om man inte har stor skärm tkr ja
<Krawlezt> Unity avskyr jag
<Peyam> kubuntu var bra för 5 år sen nu är den så jävla förvirrande
<Krawlezt> 10.10 var den bästa (senaste) ubuntu version som jag tyckte om.
<Peyam> xfce är bäst
<Krawlezt> Nja
<Krawlezt> Tycket om gnome/kde
<Peyam> gnome var bra också.. men den här nya suger
<Peyam> fast den e mkt smidigare än unity
<David-A> Krawlezt: det finns olika .iso för debian. ta i så fall nån där det följer med en skrivbordsmiljö. då är det inte så krångligt har jag för mej.
<Krawlezt> David-A: har för mig att det skulle vara jätte krångligt för mig, har mobilt bredband och tror det var där det strula
<Krawlezt> I alla -buntu versioner så gick det bra :)
<Peyam> David-A: min 3 år gamla hemsida.. http://kurdan.net16.net/index.php?
<Peyam> trodde jag hade tatt bort den men den finns kvar
<Peyam> :D
<David-A> Krawlezt: men har också för mej att det var enklare med grafikdrivrutiner i xubuntu än debian med xfce.
<Krawlezt> Jasså? :)
<Krawlezt> Laptopen kanske ska få sig en omgång med linux ;)
<Peyam> David-A: när jag ville tjäna pengar med webdesign http://payamedia.hostzi.com/
<Peyam> Krawlezt: du ska köra Microsoft Dos
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Så där ser mitt nuvarande skrivbord ut :)
<Krawlezt> http://piclair.com/data/az3pv.jpg
<David-A> varför föreslå det, nu när det finns Free-DOS?
<Krawlezt> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1  –  CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (at 3301 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 2353/3982 MB (59%)  –  Graphics: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 (1280x1024x32bit 60Hz)
<Peyam> Krawlezt: jag hade irriterad mig på det skit mkt.. du borde avaktivera grafiska skit.. och minimera Start baren..
<Peyam> och fan va många program du har i gång
<Krawlezt> Spelar mest på den här datorn :)
<David-A> dockan nertill ser ju precis ut som win7. vad är det för paket?
<Peyam> vi har samma cpu
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Steam, För min gaming mus, anti fusk program, Spotify, flux (skönare ljus på skärmen), mobilt, system, piclair, avast antivirus
<Krawlezt> Det är ikonerna till vänster
<Krawlezt> David-A: Det är Windows 7 :)
<Krawlezt> os: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1  –  uptime: 5h 58m 58s
<Peyam> Krawlezt: finns flux till linux?
<Krawlezt> Kanske
<Krawlezt> Det är skonsamt för ögona
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Så här ser flux ut, http://piclair.com/data/jh1v9.jpg - Den anpassar efter tiden.
<Krawlezt> Nu är det natt enligt den
<Krawlezt> Stämmer bra
<Peyam> http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/linux/flux-for-ubuntu/
<Peyam> Krawlezt: vad e latitude?
<Peyam> vad ska jag skriva där
<Krawlezt> Det är GPS kordinater
<Krawlezt> Så den vet hur solen går där du är
<Peyam> vad skriver jag
<Peyam> ?
<Peyam> i sthlm
<Krawlezt> Vänta
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Jag bor i Norrtälje och har: 59.69N, 18.21E
<Peyam> http://stereopsis.com/flux/map.html
<Peyam> men den ändrar inget
<Peyam> ska jag starta om eller?
<Krawlezt> Du måste tillåta platsinfo
<Krawlezt> Det gjorde jag
<Krawlezt> sen började det
<Krawlezt> Peyam: 59.32893, 18.06491
<Krawlezt> Där har du stockholm
<Peyam> JA
<Peyam> var?
<Peyam> hur fixar jag platsinfo
<David-A> att ändra färgton på skärmen efter tidpunkt är feltänkt. den ska ändras efter cpu-belastning:
<Krawlezt> :)
<Peyam> Krawlezt: så va gör jag?
<David-A> top -b -d0.33 -i | perl -ne '$|=1;if(/ (\S+)%id, /){$p=1-$1/100;$a=($a+$p)/2;$b-=0.1;$b=$a if $b<$a;$b=0 if $b<0.1;printf "-rgamma %0.2f -ggamma %0.2f -bgamma %0.2f\n",1+$b*1.5,1-$b*0.3,1-$b*0.7}' | while read args; do xgamma $args; done
<Krawlezt> Peyam
<Peyam> ja?
<Krawlezt> jadu, jag använde firefox
<Krawlezt> Jag gav dig annars koridinater
<Krawlezt> Till sthlm
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men det händer inget
<Peyam> ska jag N efter siffrorna?
<Peyam> ha*
<Krawlezt> Aha, vänta ska se.
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Hur ser det ut för dig? hur kan du skriva in?
<Peyam> http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/linux/flux-for-ubuntu/
<Peyam> som det ser ut här
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> 59.32
<Krawlezt> 18.06
<Peyam> d händer inget
<Krawlezt> Jadu
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ vet jag icke
<Peyam> ska runka
<Peyam> men ska äta frut först
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GFaN9-1iz0
<Peyam> nu har jag ätit frukt
<Peyam> och det var nice
<Peyam> David-A: tkr du jag borde se på porr innan jag somnar?
<David-A> orka
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-27
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen, allt väl denna trevliga onsdags morgonen?
<Barre> Screedo: helt ok, lite trött bara... längtar till helgen, det är ju bara de fem första dagarna efter helgen som är lite jobbiga, sen går det enklare. Denna vecka är dock lite bättre än andra veckor
<Screedo> hehe
 * Screedo har semester
<Barre> lyckans-ost
<Screedo> jo, inte helt fel
<Screedo> har förmycket flex så är tvungen att ta ut det, är ledig denna och nästa vecka.
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> andol: gor morgon
<Screedo> god*
<andol> Screedo: Härligt problem att ha :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> men måste trappa ner.
<Screedo> jobb är inte allt.
<andol> Instämmer
<andol> Trivs iofs rätt bra med mitt jobb, men gör ändå en rätt aktiv insats för att hålla så fasta och regelbundna arbetstider som möjligt.
<Screedo> jag trivs också på mitt jobb, men man måste ha en bra balans mellan jobboch privat.
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> huttan: morgon
<huttan> Screedo: va jobbar du med?
<Screedo> Fastigheter
<huttan> tar hand om fastigheter?
<Screedo> passagesystem, brandlarm, energieffektivisering etc.
<Screedo> så de tekniska bitarna i en fastighet.
<huttan> ah najs
<Screedo> inbrottslarm, ventilation, värmesystem,
<huttan> låter rätt roligt
<Screedo> jo, en del är roligt och en del är mindre roligt, men det är som på alla jobb.
<Screedo> själv då?
<huttan> allt möjligt inom datorer
<Screedo> jag skulle nog också vilja jobba inom IT
<huttan> soft på det sättet att man kan va hemma
<huttan> men det är inte alltid kul heller :p
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nä
<Screedo> arbeta hemma skulle jag inte vilja, då få rman ha en spearerad arbetslokal, mest så man skulle kunna skilja på arbete och privat. :P
<huttan> mm
<Screedo> det är viktigt att göra.
<huttan> har inget privat haha
<Screedo> haha
<Screedo> blir nog oftast så när man arbetar hemma.
<huttan> mm, men de gör inget
<andol> Gillar att ha möjligheten att jobba hemifrån vid enstaka tillfällen, men föredrar helt klart att generellt sett jobba från kontoret, av ungefär samma anledning som Screedo typ.
<huttan> jag håller med
<Screedo> jag har så jag kan jobba hemma också, men för mig blir det förmycket flex...
<Screedo> så de sista veckorna har jag sagt till mig själv att inte jobba hemma.
<Screedo> visst, ibland händer det att man måste lösa något, men det ska inte vara så att detta tar jag ikväll i lugn och ro för då går det bättre för att man inte blir störd. Där det fel. :)
<huttan> =)
<huttan> så ja
<huttan> kaffet klart
<Screedo> nice
<huttan> men tror jag ska softa idga
<huttan> ta lite brandy till kaffet sen en bärs
<Screedo> kanske lite tidigt? :)
<huttan> knaske hehe
<huttan> men hade fan varit fint :p
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> lol
<huttan> Screedo: funkar din wp som du vill nu?
<Screedo> jo, något sådär i alla fall.
<Screedo> ska bara sätta mig in mer i hur man säkrar upp samt fick ju mer att lära mig igår, iptables... :) men, rom byggdes inte på en dag så.
<Screedo> den är i alla fall uppe och snurrar, både http och https.
<huttan> gott =)
<Screedo> :)
<huttan> har en bra sida om du vill leka med server
<Screedo> sure
<huttan> http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_12.04&p=mail&f=1
<huttan> finns jättebra guider för hur man sätter upp diverse grejer där
<Screedo> kör esxi på en fujitsu TX 100 S3, är väl bland det bästa jag införskaffat mig :P
<huttan> lol
<Screedo> så nu kan jag leka fritt och ta bort och skapa nya maskiner. :)
<huttan> esxi är ett måste på alla mina servrar
<huttan> annars går världen under!
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jo, helt underbart, man kan pilla och klydda, skiter det sig så bort med maskinen och dra igågn en ny :P tar några minuter bara.
<huttan> ja, det är en väldigt bra egenskap när man lär sig
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> ser ut att vara mycket toligt godis på den sidan :)
<huttan> ja, där kan du lära dig mycket =)
<Screedo> har min andra esxi maskin på G nu :P
<Screedo> ska slänga ut alla mina fysiska maskiner och ersätta dem med 2 esxi maskiner :)
<huttan> låter som en bra idé =)
<huttan> Screedo: glöm inte o lägga in din gratis licens
<huttan> Screedo: annars kommer den sluta fungera efter X antal tid
<Screedo> nä, har jag gjort.
<Screedo> frågan är hur många licenser man kan ha av gratisvarianten :P
<huttan> så många du vill, men du kanske kan använda samma på flera
<huttan> inte testat
<Screedo> kan man kanske.
<Screedo> inte jag heller.
<huttan> säg om de funkade sen är du snäll =)
<Screedo> det enda jag skulle vilja, vilket jag förstått att man inte kan göra, är att köra flera esxi maskiner i samma vsphere.
<huttan> om du har pro licens
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> då kan du
<Screedo> men inte i gratis varianten.
<huttan> nope tyvärr =(
<huttan> också limiterad till 4 kärnor o 256gb storage
<huttan> men det räcker att börja med, utan problem
<huttan> Screedo: sen kan du ju alltid ssha in i din esxi, du måste inte använda vsphere
<Screedo> gratis varianten är väl bara limiterad till en cpu och 32 gb ram.
<Screedo> storage kan du väl ha hur mycket du vill.
<huttan> nä fan, tror jag kör 4 på en i min server
<huttan> och nej, den ville inte skapa mer än 256gb när jag ville ha mer
<Screedo> jag har mer i min.
<Screedo> kör du 5.1?
<huttan> 4.nått
<huttan> den har några år på nacken nu
<Screedo> kan vara där begränsngen lligger.
<Screedo> begränsningen ligger*
<huttan> ja det får jag kolla, det hade jag behövt ändra på
<Screedo> jag kör 5.1 och överallt där jag läst om esxi så är det en cpu och 32 gb ram som är limit
<Screedo> körde 5.0 också med samma limit.
<Screedo> verkar som din softdag inte blir av idag :P du får uppgradera esxi :)
<huttan> får göra i helgen
<Screedo> :)
<huttan> kan inte låta nått gå snätt 09.00
<huttan> shit va jag hade ägt folk då
<huttan> haha
<Screedo> chansa :P
<Screedo> måste ha lite spänning i livet.
<huttan> helt sant
<Screedo> se på mig, jag är rädd min lilla WP sida ska bli hackad... :)
<larsemil> morrn
<huttan> vem fan skulle hacka din wp ;)
<Screedo> larsemil: god morgon.
<Coffe> tjena larsemil
<Screedo> huttan: bra fråga :P
<huttan> Screedo: wp har ju skriv rättigheter till visa kataloger så den kan ladda in themes etc. borde gå rätt smidigt o ladda upp lite kod o gå in via meterpreter. Du får nog patcha rätt hårt =)
<larsemil> Coffe: o/
<Coffe> ledsen ailen ?
<larsemil> en gubbe som håller upp handen
<Coffe> ahh Hi5
<Screedo> huttan: men det är bara att börja pilla, enda sättet att lära sig på, och visst, vill någon hacka min sida så :P men det är okunskapen som skapar oron, så man har en del att lära. mitt mål är ju att hosta allt hemma sen, mailserver osv. men, man måste ta små steg, ibland blir man för ivrig och springer iväg. :P
<huttan> Screedo: finns bra guide för mailserver på den sidan
<Screedo> jo, såg det. :)
<andol> Barre: http://i.imgur.com/c99hB8g.png
<Barre> andol: :)
<Coffe> andol:  haha
<Barre> andol: vet du vad ett "Content Cloud" som läcker data kallas?
<andol> Regnmoln?
<Barre> andol: nej, inContinent Clound  ....     *badadish*
<andol> Ok, snäppet vassare faktiskt :)
<Screedo> får man fråga vad ni döper era servrar/workstations till? själv är jag så tråkig, srv-1, srv-2 osv. men hade varit roligare med lite annorlunda namn på maskinerna.
<bamsefar> Screedo: <funktion><löpnummer>.<site>.<stad>
<Screedo> bamsefar: förmodar du har en forrest då? eftersom du har stad med i namnet?
<bamsefar> Screedo: forrest?
<andol> Screedo: Privat heter maskinerna saker som halleck, stilgar, leto, etc. Att hitta temat lämnat som övning åt läsaren :-) På jobbet däremot blir det mera löpnummer utav det hela, baserat på dc, enclosure, etc
<Screedo> bamsefar: är det inte var MS kallar det när man har mer än en domän :P
<Screedo> och länkar ihop dem.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Jag kör inte Windows. :)
<Screedo> :)
<bamsefar> Men nej, jag har ingen "forest". Jag har bara burkar på flera ställen.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> vad kallas det i linux världen?
<Screedo> andol: Dune? :)
<bamsefar> Screedo: Ingenting?
<Screedo> ok
<andol> Screedo: Bingo :)
<Screedo> deb är bra den filmen :P
<Screedo> den*
<andol> Böckerna är inte tokiga heller.
<Screedo> ok, har inte läst dem.
<Screedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLgnpb1XmW4
<andol> Sen så har jag ju rätt varma minnen utav spelat Dune 2 också :)
<Screedo> :)
<andol> Screedo: Härligt riskabel hobby det där.
<Screedo> jo, kan man lugnt säga :P
<Barre> Screedo: jag använder just nu namn från star-wars
<Screedo> Barre: ok.
<MaxJezy> finns det någon ubuntu utgåva utan office och annat onödigt?
<Barre> MaxJezy: alternate installationen, där kan du välja vilka paket som skall installeras. välj dock inte meta-paketet ubuntu-desktop-
<andol> MaxJezy: Sen kan du i efterhand installera metapaketet ubuntu-desktop med --no-install-recommends ifall du vill ha en vanlig skrivbordsmiljö men utan libreoffice, etc
<andol> MaxJezy: Se http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-desktop
<andol> (För distinktion mellan hårda depdencies och mer valfria Recommends)
<hexabit> system32/dns.exe har försökt att prata irc.. Är det något som kan ske vid dns-frågor i windoze?
<hexabit> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av liknande?
<hexabit> Inga windoze mäniskor här? hehehe
<andol> hexabit: Hört att den där Barre tvingas köra Windows på jobbet :)
<hexabit> andol: Hehe ok
<hexabit> Värre än döden har jag hört..
<Barre> hexabit: det kan vara så att den försöker göra en zone-transer och den råkar grabba just på 6668 eller 6667 för detta.. borde gå att konfigurera din dns att använda en "highport" högre än exempelvis 7000 och se om det försvinner. brandväggar har en tendens att reagera lite extra på just de portar som är accosierade med irc
<andol> Värsta hackerprotokollet har jag hört.
<andol> (Ja, och så finns det väl iofs det reela scenariot med rootkits som styrs via kontrollkanaler på irc.)
<Barre> andol: bara h4x0rz använder irc.. ja, och du också då ;P
<andol> Barre: Precis, min hatt är så vit som det bara möjligt :)
<hexabit> Barre: Ja vi var inne på det spåret också men det är två maskiner till som försöker prata irc i nätverket som inte är serverar..
<hexabit> Barre: Så det känns lite lurigt :)
<Barre> hexabit: ahh... det kan vara andol som är inne och leker :P
<hexabit> Barre: Tror jag också ;)
<Barre> hexabit: låter lite mysko...
<hexabit> Barre: Japp
<hexabit> Den har försökt att använda 6665,6667,6668 och 6669
<hexabit> McAfee ringer snart och ger mig lite support. Men jag hoppas verkligen att det gäller sourceportar eller transfers
<Barre> hexabit: tala gärna om vad och varför dns.exe pratar på dessa portar när/om ni får reda på det
<Coffe> om jag har en slave bind , men jag vill den ska vara master för en annan. går det lösa ?
<andol> Coffe: Jupp, slave vs. master är något som Bind definerar helt på zon-nivå.
<Coffe> andol:  har min master.. den delar idag till en slav.. å den slaven vill jag ska dela med sig  till nästa slav.
<andol> Coffe: Hmm, bra fråga. Har inte testat. Du kan ju alltid testa att labba lite med allow-transfoer, also-notify, etc
<Coffe> andol:  tack.. får testa
<jolazz> einand: verkar som om jag uppgraderar linan hemma ist och sätter upp min egna server
<jolazz> einand: ska väcka liv i min gamla övervakningsserver.. ion asrock 330
<jolazz> kanske uppgraderar från 2 gb ram till 4.. men prollen på - Intel® Atom™ 330 1.6GHz (Dual core) torde ju räcka
<jolazz> Då kan jag köra xbmc på den också och en torrentbox
<Screedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pffeMdDSoY  <-- lol
<Barre> delhage: ping
<delhage> Barre: pong
<jolazz> hittade en mapp i min ssh mapp som heter ".x" är det något sketchy?
<Barre> delhage: så.. bestämde mig för att testa tripit.. hur tusan läggar jag till ditt flöde då`?
<delhage> Barre: skicka en invite?
<Barre> till din officielal mail då eller?
<delhage> Barre: eller också gör jag det
<delhage> Barre: delhage@gmail.com
<Barre> skickat....
<delhage> Barre: accepterat
<delhage> men va fan
<delhage> "Oops! This invitation has expired"
<jolazz> BOhaha slowpoke
<delhage> Barre: skummiteter
<Barre> delhage: jag förstår ingenting.... :/
<delhage> Barre: nu
<Barre> de som gjort användargränssnittet måste rökt crack på deras startup kickoff.. eller så är det bara jag...
<Barre> ja se där... nu såg jag dig.. :)
<Barre> ååå.. så du är ute och reser du...
<delhage> Barre: jo, men sista dagen idag på ett tag
<tiina> halloj finns ngn här att fråga?
<Barre> vilken konstig fråga, om ingen fanns här så svarar ju ingen på den frågan.. kanske därför denna uppmaning finns :)
<tiina> Hej hej ngn som vet hur hur man unmountar och formaterar en usb sticka?
<Barre> !ask| tiina
<ubot2> tiina: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<tiina> hur tar jag bort bilderna ifrån min usb sticka?
<MaxJezy> tiina, markera bilderna och tryck shift+delete ?
<tiina> var finns delete knappen?
<MaxJezy> Den sitter någonstans på tangentbordet
<MaxJezy> ofta under insert knappen
<MaxJezy> eller till vänster om end
<MaxJezy> eller till höger om höger lillfinger
<einand> det står oftast "del" på den
<tiina> ok ska kolla
<MaxJezy> tiina, vad har du för dator?
<tiina> det går inte deleta nåt
<tiina> ubuntu 12.10
<tiina> min bärbabar acer notebook 5738 kan jag ej ens logga in i och har ej recovery skivan och tänkte ladda på denna usb sticka en program från nätet att kunna logga in på bärbara datorn
<MaxJezy> tiina, om du klickar på startmeny knappen
<MaxJezy> skriver disk
<MaxJezy> väljer diskverktyg
<MaxJezy> sen i programmet som poppar upp avmonterar du den disken du vill formatera
<MaxJezy> och formaterar
<MaxJezy> då blir usbdisken ren.
<tiina> finns ingen sådan
<MaxJezy> aja, jag vet inte. ubuntu 12.10 kanske har något annat
<huttan> tiina: öppna terminalen
<tiina> ok
<huttan> tiina: om du skriver: df
<huttan> ser du den där då? /dev/xxx
<tiina> finns flera men vilken är det?
<huttan> det jag hoppades du skulle känna igen =)
<huttan> df |pastebinit
<huttan> om du inte har pastebinit så kan du: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tiina> Filsystem       1K-block   Använt Tillgängligt Anv% Monterat på
<tiina> /dev/sda1      304072908 81218772    207529736  29% /
<tiina> udev             1021868       12      1021856   1% /dev
<tiina> tmpfs             413032      952       412080   1% /run
<tiina> none                5120        0         5120   0% /run/lock
<tiina> none             1032576      152      1032424   1% /run/shm
<tiina> none              102400       48       102352   1% /run/user
<tiina> /dev/sdb1        3908812   493236      3415576  13%
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652342/
<huttan> hur mycket rymmer usb stickan?
<tiina> opps gjorde fel först men nu fattade jag pastein
<tiina> 3.7
<huttan> gör df -h |pastebinit
<tiina> gjorde det
<huttan> inte med -h
<tiina> ok
<huttan> ser lite lättare så
<huttan> men borde va din sbd1
<huttan> den sitter i datorn o är monterad nu eller?
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652342/
<huttan> ah där har du ju det
<huttan> /dev/sdb1 är det
<huttan> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<tiina> ok
<huttan> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<huttan> så formaterar det den som fat32
<tiina> vilken av dem du sade ska jag göra
<tiina> eller båda
<huttan> bara sdb1
<tiina> jooo men du skrev 2 alternativ
<huttan> du ska göra båda
<huttan> först avmontera
<tiina> ok
<huttan> sen formatera
<tiina> ska det synas ? händer inget iaf?
<huttan> låt den jobba
<huttan> tills den är klar
<tiina> ok
<huttan> det tar nog en stund
<huttan> jag antar att det är mkfs som den har stannat på?
<tiina> hur vet man det är klart
<huttan> du får tillbaks din prompt i terminalen =)
<tiina> men det händer inget??
<huttan> jo, men du ser inte att den jobbar
<tiina> nejdå inget
<huttan> du skrev först sudo umount /dev/sdb1 ?
<tiina> den säger att usb stidan är inte monterad?
<huttan> sen sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<tiina> fast den är det
<tiina> händer inget
<huttan> händer inget när du gör vad?
<tiina> ingendera av 3 kommandeon
<tiina> 2 kommandon
<huttan> om du skriver umount o inget händre så fungerar det
<tiina> Hhhhaaaa joda stickan vad tom:) tack
<huttan> det jag misstänkte
<huttan> för det är ingen output på dem
<tiina> får jag fråga en annan sak när det gäller min acer bärbara?
<huttan> fråga istället för att fråga om att fråga?
<jolazz> fick med en gateway liknande grej från bredbandsbolaget för länge sen när jag införskaffade 100 upp och ner
<jolazz> grejen är att jag inte har någon brandvägg i den.. ska sätta upp en server och tänker mig att jag behöver köpa en ny router? statisk brandvägg måste väl vara bättre?
<tiina> jag har i den visserligen windows 7 64 bit men hur kan man göra en recovery på den? Går det att köpa en recoveryskiva från acer eller windows eller ?
<huttan> jolazz: köp en router som stöder tomato så kan du göra en ganska skjysst brandvägg
<tiina> hur och varifrån kan jag skaffa en recovery skiva till min bärbar acer med windows 7 64 bit i?
<huttan> tiina: gå in på piratebay o tanka nån windows utgåva som du gillar, bränn ut skivan, starta om datorn, gör om partitionen o installera
<MarkusDB1> tiina: hmm, det här är ubuntu kanalen =)
<huttan> ;)
<jolazz> huttan: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010332471/netgear-wnr3500l-open-source-wlan-n-gigabit-router/
<jolazz> ser fin ut ju
<tiina> jag vet förlåt men är så himla förtvivlad för kommer inte ens i
<huttan> jolazz: flasha den med tomato så har du en rätt najs linux router
<MarkusDB1> tiina: jag kan rekommendera #sweclockers på quakenet
<MarkusDB1> tiina: dom har bra koll på windows
<jolazz> huttan: alright, ska läsa lite om tomato men låter ju fett
<huttan> jolazz: jag har en linksys e4200 med tomato
<huttan> jolazz: funkar klockrent
<MarkusDB1> tiina: annars tycker jag givetvis att du ska installera linux istaället
<MarkusDB1> tiina: du kan snabbt bli produktiv med din dator, utan att ens installera något, men hjälp av ubuntus livecd/live-usbminne
 * MarkusDB1 har hjälpt flera windows folk som kvaddad sina installs att klara av olika arbeten, bara med att köra livecd och sen google docs.
<jolazz> huttan: men vad är det som gör att det briljerar övrig hårdvara?
<huttan> jolazz: har för mig denna hade bra wifi egenskaper etc. men det finns nog bättre nu. Detta var ett tag sen
<jolazz> ahh man kan ssha till routern och grejer
<huttan> ja klart =)
<huttan> iptables o sånt me
<jolazz> det är ju rikssmutt ifall man vill kolla ifall intenret gått ner
<jolazz> läser http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato atm
<jolazz> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010332471/netgear-wnr3500l-open-source-wlan-n-gigabit-router/ ser väl rätt fin ut? under 500ingen, bra betyg och på rabatt
<huttan> så länge den stöder tomato så är det nog inga problem
<huttan> det kanske finns andra firmware som tomato nu med, jag har inte uppdaterat mig på ett tag
<huttan> hittar du nått najs så säg till =)
<MarkusDB1> det finns även pfsense, vyatta och gamla goda ddwrt.
<jolazz> will do
<jolazz> men hur fungerar usb kopplingen huttan ?
<huttan> jolazz: hur menar du?
<jolazz> usb connection for storeage & application development
<huttan> det är ju en usb port bara
<huttan> koppla in nått o mounta det
<jolazz> menas att man kan koppla ex en extern disk till routern och ha den kopplad till både htpcn och servern?
<huttan> ja
<huttan> ett lagringsmedia rätt på nätverket liksom
<jolazz> iof kan göras via samba.. men har bara en 320 gb disk i lill-srvn
<jolazz> najs najs
<jolazz> =)
<huttan> ja precis, jag använder inte min sån
<tiina> download det navigator program på min usb sticka?
<tiina> alltså hur ska jag ladda navigator program på usb stickan?
<huttan> tiina: ladda ned ubuntu desktop 64bit
<tiina> men min ubuntu dator är 32 bit och navigator programmet ska jag ladda i min windows bärbara men den kommer jag inte in i och därför måste ladda den på min usb sticka via ubuntu datorn
<huttan> vad är navigator programmet ?
<jolazz> huttan: nu har jag beställt en router jävel
<jolazz> =)
<tiina> sedan ladda den till min bärbara så den letar felet på varför jag inte kan logga in i den
<huttan> tiina: är navigator programmet för windows?
<huttan> jolazz: helt rätt ;)
<tiina> ja min bärbara är windows och stationär ubuntu 12.10 32 bit navigatorprogrammet är från internet och måste laddas på stickan
<jolazz> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?o=532380
<jolazz> 8.22 av 10.. av 88 användare.. det är sjukt bra
<jolazz> funtar på om jag ska klippa mer ram till srvn.. eller om kanske cpun kommer bli flaskhals..
<jolazz> en ion asrock 330
<huttan> tiina: o nu vill du köra navigatorprogrammet på den bärbara, men den måste du formatera först?
<tiina> vad menar du?
<jolazz> nu ska jag bara ringa och uppgradera internetet till 250/250
<jolazz> :D
<huttan> tiina: jag vet inte, jag försöker förstå ditt problem o vad du vill uppnå hehe
<tiina> Min bärbara är ACER ASPIRE 5738 med windows 7 64 bit i men har nu kraschat totalt och jag kan ej logga in i den har ej recovery skivan heller så kommer ej in i den??? Men min stationära dator är Ubuntu 12.10 där jag sitter vid nu och försöker lösa bärbaras problem antigen genom att ladda/köpa recovery skiva på nätet eller ladda navigatorprogram på nätet på usb sitckan här på ubuntu som jag kan använd
<tiina> a på bärbara att lösa problemet?
<jolazz> huttan: fett! tack för tipset... hade blivit tokig om jag köpt något annat för 500
<huttan> tiina: ok
<jolazz> huttan: stöd för dyndns och grejer så man alltid kommer kunna ansluta sig till routern :D riktigt fett
<tiina> jag vet inte hur jag ska göra?
<tiina> kan man köpa recovery skiva någonstans?
<huttan> tiina: då ska du gå in på www.ubuntu.com och ladda ned ubuntu 12.10 desktop
<huttan> 64 bitars
<huttan> sen när du har den filen nedladdad
<tiina> men jag har acres windows i bärbara
<huttan> så går du tillbaks till din lilla terminal
<huttan> o skriver: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<tiina> ok
<huttan> sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-12.10.iso of=/deb/sdb1
<huttan> så skapar du en recovery usb stick
<huttan> som du sen startar din stationära på och installerar ubuntu
<huttan> tiina: du måste byta min dd till var din ubuntu iso ligger, och of till /dev ;)
<tiina> tack men jag behövde en recovery till windows 7 till min bärbara en navigator som jag nu har laddat ner på min ubuntu här och ska behöva ladda den på min bärbara
<huttan> kan du inte köra ubuntu på din bärbara med då?
<huttan> Du kan likaväl ladda ned en iso på windows 7 o skriva den med dd, o sen boota din bärbara på den
<huttan> måste göra kaffe nu, brb
 * Barre är lite fundersam över hur det kunde gå från "hur raderar jag bilder på en USB" till recovery av windows7 på bara några minuter.. vågar inte läsa history för att ta reda på det heller.... :|
<MarkusDB1> Barre: LOL
<cHarNe2> yeees, är snart klar med min spotify-server :)
<realubot> Spotify-server?
<realubot> Vad menas med det? :S
<cHarNe2> tycker att det är så jobbigt när är lite folk o dricker när folk byter musik hela tiden. eller på fest då någon gör läger i datorstolen och väljer all musik
<cHarNe2> så jag har gjort en webserver där man köar låtar, och ser vilka som är köade
<realubot> cHarNe2: Okej.
<cHarNe2> och dessa spelas sedan upp i ordning
<realubot> Fiffigt.
<cHarNe2> yes, ska bara göra en app till android så är jag klar
<cHarNe2> (ios få fan klara sig med en ajax/js variant så länge)
<cHarNe2> man gör bara en http-get på servern så köar den låten: http://192.168.0.196:8001/add/Johan/spotify:track:4wIyDHaiXJVYlbusOg3Ldf och xml filen med köade låtar finns på /queue.xml
<huttan> cHarNe2: har spotify nått api du satt ihop det med eller sköter webservern byten av låtar etc. med hjälp av länkarna?
<cHarNe2> huttan: libspotify har dom nått som heter
<cHarNe2> dock är jag inget bra på c/++ så jag göra allt i ruby med hjälp av Hallon
<cHarNe2> kör också webservern i ruby med thin
<huttan> cHarNe2: rails?
<cHarNe2> nej
<cHarNe2> den heter thin
<cHarNe2> http://code.macournoyer.com/thin/
<huttan> cHarNe2: inte testat
<jolazz> nu får google uppdatera rich snippets tycker jag
<cHarNe2> enkel om man bara ska göra små-skit
<jolazz> cmon already
<huttan> najs
<huttan> ja, det lilla man behöver
<cHarNe2> ska bara resa upp koden och lite sånt skit så åker det upp på github
<huttan> skicka länk till projektet sen
<cHarNe2> btw, det funkar hyffsat på RPi. laggar lite ibland dock. men på bättre HW funkar playback som det ska
<TraN> är det någon som vet ett program för att skapa tangentbordsmacron? jag har testat xmacro och autokey, men de vill inte riktigt fungera. Det jag vill göra är att kunna sända först ett kommando, sedan klistra in innehållet i clipboard till valfri markerad textruta (genom att skicka ctrl+v).. förslag? =)
<TraN> ingen?
<cHarNe2> TraN: hur långt är macrot?
<cHarNe2> tangetbords genvägar funkar inte?
<cHarNe2> (kanske inte finns i ubuntu, men jag använder nått sånt i xfce4 för att start arandr)
<TraN> cHarNe2: well, man kan göra det på olika sätt.. man kan antingen köra kommandot, då blir det en liten radda med text, annars kan man även köra ctrl+alt+x (jag har gjort en genväg till kommandot), för att sedan köra ctrl+v.. Saken är väl egentligen att jag vill slippa att göra två knapptryckningar för att uträtta en sak =)
<TraN> latheten är uppfinningarnas moder sägs det ju..
<cHarNe2> TraN: men du kan väll göra ett script som plockar det som finns i din paste? kommer ju bara att blinka till
<TraN> cHarNe2: vet inte om jag hänger med här..
<cHarNe2> vad vill du att scriptet ska göra med det som finns i din copy-paste
<cHarNe2> ?
<TraN> klistra in det i den aktuella textrutan (min irc-klient, gedit, skype, vadsomhelst)
<TraN> (det som händer när jag trycker ctrl+alt+x är att bash skickar ut lite information i clipboard, som jag sedan kan klistra in med ctrl+v, men det vore behändigt med en funktion som gör att jag kan göra båda två, med en knapptryckning (typ ctrl+alt+z) :)
<cHarNe2> https://github.com/janlelis/clipboard ?
<TraN> hmm, vet inte om jag förstår hur det skulle åstadkomma vad jag är ute efter.. :)
<Screedo> Barre: pm?
<cHarNe2> huttan, realubot: https://github.com/SebastianThorn/Spotiserv ska bygga en android-app i helgen tänkte jag ;)
<Barre> Screedo: sure thing... håller på att laga mat, så jag försvinner ibland.
<Screedo> lugnt, svara när du har tid :)
<Spookan> Kurd!!! :P
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) en del kallar mig det.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: ;)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, hur står det till och hur mår folket här?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Bara bra här, de mår nog bra.. :P
<tiina> hur flyttar jag från skrivbordet iso filen till usb stickan?
<Emnitec> tiina: Ska du göra en bootbar USB?
<tiina> ja
<Emnitec> tiina: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Vad gör du en kväll som denna då?
<Emnitec> Spookan: Kurdistan sitter troligen och kollar på hockey..
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) lyssnar på musik (kurdisk).
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, haha tyvärr. Ingen hockey. :P
<tiina> jag har inte ubuntu jag ska ha på den usb sticken utan har laddat en prov version av annat program som finns som iso laddning på mitt skrivbord men hur flyttar jag den på min usb sticka ? Har ubuntu 12.10
<Spookan> tiina: DÃ¥ har du ju Ubuntu?
<Spookan> Emnitec: :P
<Emnitec> tiina, spelar ingen större roll vad du har....du ska ju göra en bootbar disk och då gör du som i länken. Funkar det inte eller?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Kommer snart att få 100/100 lina, skitkul :P
<tiina> vad heter startup disk creator på svenska i ubuntu?
<tiina> vet inte var den finns i min ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, nice nice.
<Kurdistan> tiina, kör med unetbootin och du kanske får köra med fat16 eller ext2/ext3 som filformat på usb ifall det strular.
<Emnitec> tiina, håller med Kurdistan. Testa detta: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kurdistan> annars lär ju kommandot "sudo dd ...bla bla..bla bla fungera :P".
<tiina> men 64 bit också
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, finns i programcentral dvs förrådet
<Kurdistan> tiina, finns i förrådet/programcentral
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ok... Sitter på en ChrunchBang-maskin nu.....
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) openbox-lover?
<Emnitec> Är vansinnigt anti-unity så jag har Cinnamon på min stationära med Ubuntu, enbart för att ha en "riktig" startmeny.... *ler*
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, hockey och openbox-lover... *ler*
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, jag var som dig för ett tag sedan. Ogillade Unity och tyckte det var rena rama bugghelvetet. Nu gillar jag Unity och den är stabil.
<Emnitec> Kurdistan, ok. Jag loggar in i Unity då & då...det kanske vänder för mig oxå nån gång..
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, :) sedan synapse tiden har menyn varit något jag gått ifrån
<Kurdistan> ubuntu 12.04.2 rullar på fint och 13.04 sägs ge en hel del optimering. låt oss hoppas det backportas till 12.04.*
<Kurdistan> dash+launcher+hud=me likes :)
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, kör du openbox prova använd synapse.. :) du lär nog inte behöva "menyer" om du vet vad du vill öppna.
<Kurdistan> Annars tycker jag inte att unity-dash är så pjåkig. Ändå lätt att hitta runt.
<Kurdistan> vill man ta bort någon "lens" borde ju det inte vara några problem.
<realubot> The Curd is back.
<realubot> tiina älskling. Hur går det?
<realubot> tiina: Misstänker att du ser den om du trycker på Windows-tangenten och bokstaverar s t a r t
<realubot> Tror den heter något med start på sv.
<tiina> Heeeeejjjjjjj det går bra förutom min bärbara win7 64 bit dator och jag måste ladda ned isofil istället här på min ubuntu dator för att ladda den på min usb sticka och sedan installera boot på min bärbara
<realubot> tiina: Om du har Win7 på din gamla dator så fungerar det nog att tanka hem en Windows 7 skiva med rätt version och installera med serienumret på datorn du har Windows på nu.
<realubot> tiina: Om du inte vill byta till Ubuntu på den datorn.
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det du försöker göra? Ska du installera ett nytt operativsystem på din laptop?
<tiina> nej jag måste ha windows på den...hhhiiii....men jag kommer inte ens in i det just nu allt är stängt.....acer hade inte ens recovery skiva utan man skulle bränna dem själva eller ladda erecovery men kan ej det eftersom jag inte ens kommer in där.....så här står jag och vet inte vart jag kan köpa en fabrikinstallationskiva från acer eller ladda den själv??
<tiina> så nu har jag laddat en win 7 iso plus köper en licensnyckel isåfall till den men har ändå inte dem programmen vilka acer har med i det
<realubot> tiina: Köp ingen sådan skiva.
<tiina> Är det bra med dig realubot?? Snart är det påsk ska du fira med en massa påskägg och godis?
<tiina> realboot vart köper man sådan?
<realubot> tiina: Jag föreslår att du bränner en Win7-installationsskiva med rätt version av Windows. När du har installerat den på din dator så installerar du drivrutiner till just din datormodell från Acers hemsida.
<realubot> tiina: Vad har du för Acer-dator? Modellnr.?
<tiina> realubot jag menade en sådan Acerfabriksinst/win7 skivan?? Var går det att köpa dem?
<realubot> tiina: Nja, lite påskmat blir det allt. Du då?
<realubot> tiina: Varför köpa någon som du kan få gratis utan att piratkopiera?
<tiina> realbot kul.....
<realubot> tiina: Vad då kul? Jag menar allvar.
<tiina> men hur gör man piratkopia då man ska ju har licens och nycklar?
<realubot> tiina: Du ska INTE använda en piratkopia.
<tiina> hur gör jag då?
<tiina> jag skulle ju köpa en sådan reparations skiva men det finns inte på acers hemsida
<realubot> Du ska ladda hem och bränna en vanlig Windows 7 installationsskiva som är till din datormodell. Därefter så installerar du drivrutiner/program till din dator från Acers hemsida.
<realubot> tiina: Du kan börja med att ta reda på vilken Windows 7 version du har. Det finns flera.
<realubot> Vad står det på etiketten under datorn?
<tiina> men hittar ingen sådan där?? har kolla hur länge som helst där?
<tiina> jag har win 7 64 bit
<realubot> tiina: Jag har länk till dig om du bara säger vad det är för version du har.
<tiina> Windows 7 64 bit
<realubot> tiina: Jo, men det finns flera olika Windows 7. Är det Home-edition?
<tiina> med Acers egna programi
<tiina> ja home premium
<realubot> tiina: Exakt. Och det är därför du får installera Acers program från deras webbsida efter att du har installerat Windows 7 original-installationsskiva (som inte innehåller Acers bloatware + drivrutiner).
<realubot> tiina: Ok. GÃ¥r det bra med eng. version? Sv. finns inte.
<tiina> Ja min dator är på engelska fick den av mina barn på julafton och ena dotter jobbar på acer men har inga skivor där
<realubot> Okej. Men sitter det en etikett med serienyckel under datorn då? För den måste du ha?
<realubot> Skriv INTE ut den här.
<realubot> Men du måste veta att du har en sådan annars kommer inte installationen att fungera.
<tiina> ja det gör med 22 delar och sid nummer
<realubot> tiina: Som sagt, skriv INTE serienyckeln här bara.
<realubot> tiina: Okej. Bra.
<tiina> nej men har det på botten av laptopen
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det för Acer-dator? Det ska stå ett modellnummer någonstans på chassit?
<realubot> tiina: Bra. Skriv upp serie nyckeln på en lapp så du slipper vända på datorn när du installerar och ska ange nyckeln.
<tiina> den är inte dem nyaste så den är Acer Aspire 5738G
<tiina> notebook
<realubot> tiina: Kontrollera att du får serienyckeln helt rätt.
<tiina> JA
<realubot> Ja pappa ubot, heter det.
<tiina> men hur kommer jag till den sidan?
<tiina> Puss realbot TACK :)
<realubot> Jag ska fixa lite länkar till dig. Vänta en stund bara ...
<realubot> tiina: Har du DVD-brännare och skivor då?
<tiina> UNDERBART.....men jag hade hemma bara dvd -rw och det funkade inte så bra så dem jag brände med noteboken förut funkande inte att logga in med alls....DVD måste vara dvd+rw eller hur?
<tiina> men om jag får länkarna skriver jag upp em och köper dvd+rw i morgon och laddar och bränner med ubuntu går det?
<Kurdistan> Emnitec, http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.in/2013/03/ubuntu-12042-lts-review-now-i-like-unity.html
<Kurdistan> kan nog bara hålla med bloggaren
<realubot> tiina: Japp. Drivrutiner och program till din dator finns på Acers hemsida.
<realubot> tiina: Ska försöka ge dig en direktlänk. Dock så ska du först installera Win7 Home Premium och sedan i Win7 (så klart) installera drivrutiner m.m. från Acers webbsida.
<tiina> JAAAAAAAA hur loggar jag dit??? men hade hemma bara en usb sticka på 4 gig och DVD-RW skivor??
<realubot> tiina: Det fungerar fint att du bränner Win7-installationsskivan i Ubuntu och sedan installerar på Laptopen ja. Köp en DVD-RW-skiva så slipper du offra en skiva. RW är återskrivningsbar.
<realubot> tiina: http://global-download.acer.com/Step5.aspx?Step1=Notebook%2C%20Ultrabook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire%205738G&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6&LC=en&OS=Windows%C2%AE%207%2064-bit&FS=O01&Category=DRIVER
<realubot> Det var en lååång länk. Kan försöka fixa en URL-shortener.
<tiina> Vilken dvd skiva skulle jag köpa? dvd -rw eller dvd + rw?
<realubot> tiina: Det beror på vad dina datorer kräver.
<realubot> tiina: Moderna datorer klarar båda.
<realubot> Gamla datorer kanske bara klarar + eller -.
<tiina> jag hade isntallerat en backup till laptopen men dvd -rw fungerade inte på den
<realubot> tiina: Det ska står i specifikationsbladet vilka skivor din dator stödjer.
<realubot> Spcifikationsbladet på datorerna du har.
<tiina> ok ska kolla men kollade på saker man installerar på acer länken du gav vilka av dem ska jag ladda?
<tiina> chipset driver? inte
<realubot> tiina: http://bit.ly/10a4y5g
<realubot> tiina: Där har du en kortare länk som leder till Acers sida med drivrutiner till din datormodell (du hittar även program m.m.) i en annan flik som du kanske ser.
<realubot> Camera-programvara m.m.
<tiina> okey jah kunde komma dit men kan man ladda allt det där på samma dvd? vilka av dem ska jag ladda eller ska man ladda alla?
<realubot> Under Application-fliken. När du har installerat Wind 7 så ska du på din laptop gå ut på sidan jag länkade till och ladda ner och installera drivrutinerna till din dator. Acers installationsskiva innehåller drivrutiner+program+Win7.
<realubot> Eftersom du inte har en Acer-installationsskiva så får du först installera Win7 och därefter Acers drivrutiner och sedan Acers program.
<realubot> tiina: Du ska INTE ladda de sakerna på DVD.
<realubot> tiina: De sakerna laddar du ner när du har installerat Windows 7 Home Premium på din laptop. Du använder alltså webbläsaren på din Acer för att ladda ner och installera: 1. drivrutinerna 2. programmen.
<realubot> tiina: Det enda du ska bränna till DVD är Windows 7 installationsskivan som jag ska ge dig en länk till också.
<tiina> men hur kan jag ladda win 7 när  jag ingen skiva har utan allt var laddat i laptopen och via erecovery??
<realubot> tiina: Spara den här länken http://bit.ly/10a4y5g tills du har installerat Win7 på din laptop och kommer ut på nätet med laptopen.
<tiina> eller menar du att jag ska köpa en ny win 7 först?
<realubot> tiina: Jag ska länka till en original-Win7-installationsskiva. Men den innehåller inte Acers drivrutiner+program. Det är därför jag länkade till dessa separat nyss.
<tiina> JAAAA då förstår jag gullige realubot :)
<realubot> Det är Win7 iso-filen du ska bränna till en DVD och boota din Acer-laptop med.
<tiina> ok ey
<realubot> tiina: Om du vet hur VirtualBox fungerar så kan du testa Win7-iso-filen där först med din serienyckel till Acer-datorn.
<realubot> Så slipper du bränna i onödan.
<tiina> ja jag ska ladda virtualboxen
<realubot> tiina: Kolla pm.
<tiina> pm?
<realubot> tiina: private message
<realubot> tiina: Använder du Irssi?
<realubot> tiina: Tryck Alt+3 i.s.f.
<Kurdistan> realubot, sluta med din irssi. verkar det som stackars tiina behärskar irssi? människan har svårt skapa bootbar liveusb.. du och din irssi :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det börjar bli dags för dig att köra Irssi. :)
<Kurdistan> realubot, xchat fungerar bra... :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är inte CLI. Allt som inte är CLI fungerar mer eller mindre dåligt. ;)
<einand> ok, dödar datorn nu
<Kurdistan> realubot, irssi trodde det var CLI.
<realubot> einand: Öh, va?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Irssi är faktiskt ncurses.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Men det är ju typ CLI.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Skrev fel. Menar att Irssi ÄR CLI, typ.
<realubot> Kurdistan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses
<realubot> einand: Vad håller du på med? Varför ska du döda din dator?
<Kurdistan> realubot, varför skulle man vilja köra sådant via terminalen? Så pass geeky vill jag inte vara. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Så du kör xchat för att dölja att du är en linuxnörd?
<realubot> Det är ingen som går på det ändå. ;)
<realubot> Så du kan lika gärna börja använda Irssi du också.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Skojar bara lite med dig.
<realubot> bbl
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) np.
<coffe> hmm vafför fungerar inte min reverse ? någon som har en aning ?
<andol> coffe: Den du ansluter till irc med?
<coffe> andol,  yes
<andol> LÃ¥t mig kolla...
<coffe> fungerar inte med whois här :(
<andol> coffe: Jag *gissar* att det kan bli problem med resolvers som föredrar att prata ipv4, då fw01.kylklamp.com har både A och AAAA, men enbart verkar svara på IPv6.
<andol> coffe: Fast f.7.5.8.0.0.f.f.8.d.6.1.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa ser ju lite märkligt ut. I föräldrazonen anges kns1.mooo.com som NS-server, medans i själva egna zonen anger den fw01.kylklamp.com som NS.
<andol> coffe: Även lite intressant att fråga kns1.mooo.com direkt om PTR:en för ditt irc-ip, då man får olika svar ifall man frågar på dess IPv4-adress alt. dess IPv6-adress.
<coffe> andol, okey .tack . får kolla på det
<coffe> andol,  om du testar en host på den ? vad säger den då ?
<andol> coffe: Lyckas både få dollars.kassako.eu samt coffe.kylklamp.com
<andol> coffe: Fast varför behöver du andra för att göra de här testerna? Mycket utav det jag fick fram hade du ju själv kunnat se genom att göra lite mer explicita uppslag.
<coffe> andol, jag får fram kassako. men fatta inte varför irc inte hittade den
<andol> coffe: Kan vara så att den gör ytterligare kontroller, och är kinkig därför att dollars.kassako.eu inte slår upp tillbaks till motsvarade ip.
<einand> sov dags
<coffe> andol, stort tack
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  tjen mitt bena
<David-A> Okänt djur i lammcurry. BBC har testat kött i maträtter. http://www.sydsvenskan.se/varlden/okant-djur-i-lammcurry/
<David-A> "När vi trodde att det inte kunde bli värre dök den där lammcurryn upp ... labbet kunde inte klara ut vilket djur, och då hade man ändå testat för lamm, gris, kyckling, nöt, häst och get"
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tel
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  du prata med mamma?
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för kryptiska meddelanden du lämnar i kanalen?
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-28
<Screedo> god morgon
<ispookan> God morgon..
<Screedo> Allt väl?
<ispookan> Mjo då men vaken för tidigt hehe, du då?
<Screedo> jo, det är väl här, van att vakna så här tidigt :)
<Screedo> sitter och kollar blocket lite :)
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> huttan: morgon
<huttan> mm morronkaffe
<Screedo> jo, det är nice
<Screedo> jag blir lika förundrad varje jagkollar på blocket och ser så många surfplattor det är till salu och ändå kan butikerna sälja fler.
<huttan> sugen på o köpa en?
<Screedo> har funderingar, men det är till barnen, inte till mig :P
<huttan> ahh =)
<huttan> har med funderat på det, men aldrig blivit av att jag köper
<huttan> va fan ska jag med det till :p
<Screedo> jag har en via jobb, men jag känner att jag har absolut ingen nytta av den, då släpar jag hellre runt på en 12.5" laptop istället där jag kommer åt allt.
<huttan> om man behöver göra en ipad app kanske det är bra o köpa en ipad o testa på
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jo
<huttan> men tills dess =)
<huttan> får det räcka med iphone apps
<Screedo> barnen lånar våra telefoner för att spela spel på, men, man har ju inte riktigt koll och apparna vill ju man ska köpa saker, fick tanken då att skaffa en platta och inte ha något gsm abonnemang i utan bara köra på trådlöst, då är det ingen risk att barnen kan köpa något. :)
<huttan> ekonomiskt haha =)
<huttan> hur gamla är dom
<huttan> ?
<Screedo> https://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Readynas_ready_nas_netgear_nas_natverksdisk_46081186.htm?ca=23_2&w=3  ddet variriktigt billigt om det nu är det på bilden som säljs.
<Screedo> 4 och 7
<Screedo> hmm, verkar som fingrarna snubblar över tangentbordet idag :)
<andol> God morgon, god morgon
<andol> Screedo: Modern Android, åtminstone på platta, har fleranvändarstöd.
<Screedo> andol: tack, ska kolla in sen.
 * andol mumlar något osnällt om norska kollegor som gick på påskledigt redan igår...
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> Verkar som du har lite problem?
<andol> Nejdå, bara lite hederlig avundsjuka över att våra grannar i nordväst har onsdag, torsdag och fredag som lediga dagar innan påsk.
<Screedo> ahh
<Screedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av1zC0QIO8Q
<Screedo> norrmännens förebild? :)
<andol> Tja, Norgevisan är ju charmig i sådana här lägen om inte annat :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZXrK3f4zbk
<Screedo> hehe
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: morgon
<Coffe> morrn
<Screedo> Coffe: morgon
<realubot> Det här kallar jag hacking IRL: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/forsokte-klippa-av-internetkabel-till-egypten
<realubot> Det är annat än att blåsa i en visselpipa i en telefonkiosk för att ringa gratis som snubben i Hackers.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> de skulle klippt linan och pluggat in en switch och tagit ett foto! :)
 * andol ger realubot ett äpple och ett päron, att roa sig med att jämföra.
<Screedo> får dela med mig av denna här också :) http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q168/redryder2448_bucket/BR68-3.jpg
<realubot> andol: Tack. Det här ska bli intressant.
 * realubot tycker äpplet och päronet är identiska.
<Barre> äpplen flyter, det gör inte päron.. det tycker jag är konstigt och intressant
<einand> någon här som är grymm på apache?
<cHarNe2> tror inte att den finns någon alls som är grym på apache :P
<HeMan> einand: hur grym behöver du?
<einand> HeMan: nja, jag bara undrar om det går att lira olika php versioner i htaccess
<HeMan> einand: beror på om du ska köra det som apache-modul,cgi eller fastcgi tror jag
<einand> tror jag kör som fastcgi, eftersom servern lirar spdy
<HeMan> då tror jag det ska gå bra
<HeMan> du får köra en fastcgi-demon för varje version och peka ut rätt i htaccess
<einand> tänkte labba lite med olika php versioner, så tänkte det kunde vara skoj att sägga dom på olika subdoämner
<tiina> hejsan jag har fått litet sistadels problem med att installera bankid det är sista delen som jag inte får til
<lag^> Kör mobilt bankid
<lag^> :D
<tiina> jag kan inte mobilt...fick detta felmeddelande på terminalen:mkdir: kan inte skapa katalog ”/usr/local/lib/personal”: Filen existerar
<tiina> ERROR: Operation failed. Installation incomplete.
<tiina> när jag försökte ta bort det då fanns det inte?med detta kommando: sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib/personal
<tiina> Så vad ska jag göra nu är den sista delen av installationen och då blir det inget???
<ispookan> God dag på er!
<lag^> tiina: Jag har inte installerat på linux, så jag vet inte. Men har för mig att det inte var några problem när jag körde det en gång. Nu kör jag ju bara mobilt bankid..
<tiina> ok
<ispookan> Vad händer här inne då?
<tiina> Pga detta error misslyckas min BANKID installation...vad är detta hur installerar jag det här innan: /usr/local/lib/personal”: Filen existerar
<gaisten> tiina: ta bort den då?
<tiina> går ej ta bort den för den finns inte???? men ändå finns den!!!
<gaisten> du kanske inte har rättigheter, prova med: sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib/personal
<ispookan> Är det inte med -fr man kör?
<gaisten> jag är väldigt försiktig med -rf :D
<tiina> gaisten har provat det och det fanns alltså en katalog till som hette personal i /usr/local/lib/personal???
<lag^> det är ju bara växlar, tror inte det spelar nån roll i vilken ordning man kör. Men jag kör alltid -rf
<gaisten> tiina: det spelar ingen roll, -r flaggan tar bort /usr/local/lib/personal och allt under den
<tiina> återkommer senare måste åka snabbt iväg nu ubuntu kunde ej skapa en symbolisk länk till denna /usr/local/lib/personal???
<gaisten> sen antar jag att du kan prova installation sen
<tiina> körde det men inget hände error
<tiina> ln: misslyckades att skapa symbolisk länk ”/usr/local/lib/libai.so”: Filen existerar
<tiina> hejdå kommer tillbaka senare tack
<gaisten> happ
<lag^> Det är lustigt. Jag minns henne från en annan gång hon behövde hjälp, också då med bankid :D
<lag^> för några år sedan :)
<gaisten> måste vara frustrerande
<gaisten> för henne alltså
<lag^> jojo :P
<lag^> Jag kör bankid. Det är underbart!
<lag^> inge krångel!
<gaisten> samma här
<gaisten> har för mig att det var någe att pilla med, men inte mycket
<lag^> mobilt bankid
<lag^> menar jag
<gaisten> aha :)
<lag^> :D
<lag^> det är inget krångel alls! Men vanliga bankid var krångel med på linux vill jag minnas
<lag^> men använder inte vanlig bankid alls längre.. tror senast var för att csn är så efter och har inte anpassat till mobila lösningar. Men nu ska jag inte ha mer CSN så :)
<gaisten> lägger hellre ner lite tid på att få det att funka än att hala fram mobilen varje gång
<lag^> fast.. Jag betalar mina räkningar och allt med mobilen.
<lag^> som typ i somras.. när jag inte hade en dator. Utmärkt då ju! Swedbankappen och mobilt bankid :D
<gaisten> inte har en dator :D det händer ju aldrig
<lag^> Jag var i sommarstugan :P
<gaisten> laptop och teather med mobilen? :D
<gaisten> tether*
<lag^> fast det var så drygt
<lag^> hade eeen med mig
<lag^> men 3G sög i stugan
<lag^> så enklare  bara att ta en promenad med mobilen och betala räkningarna
<gaisten> hehe, det är dom bästa promenaderna, när man jagar 3g täckning
<lag^> :D
<lag^> 4G funkar bättre i stugan iaf.
<Screedo> yay! nu har mina leksaker komiit :P Påsken räddad!
<epzil0n> leksaker är alltid kul :)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
 * Philip5 ska ut och åka buss och läser igenom allt nytt som tydligen gäller för att köpa en sms-biljett.
<Philip5> reggas hit och reggas dit ska man visst nu för tiden innan man kan sms-köpa
<swecarp> det ska bli skönt att kanske kunna vila upp sig ett par dagar
<Philip5> ja. åka och äta mammas mat ett par dagar :D
<swecarp> mat där sa du något man kanske skulle äta lite
<Philip5> realubot: är du ute och skrämmer påskkärringar?!?!
<Screedo> godkväll
<Screedo> Är det inte idag kärringarna flyger till blåkulla? :)
<lag^> Vadårå, tänkte du joina? :D
<Screedo> gaisten: var du som var intresserad om det gick att använda samma licens nyckel till mer än 1 ESXi, det fungerar.
<gaisten> Screedo: nej :) jag kör kvm hemma
<starchild_> Någon som vet ifall (och hur i så fall ) det går att installera nya gnome 3.8 på ubuntu 12.10 via apt
<xeronic> Någon som vet ifall (och hur i så fall ) det går att installera nya gnome 3.8 på ubuntu 12.10 via apt
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> var hittar man billigaste usb minnen?
<Philip5> på mässor där de delar ut skit-minnen gratis
<Peyam> ja men jag vill ha en minst 8
<Philip5> annars är det väl clas ohlson, kjell & co eller teknikmagasinet typ
<Peyam> behöver installa hackintosh
<Peyam> http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s121698929&s=100&o=produkt_pris_inkmoms#prodlista
<Philip5> själv skulle jag inte skaffa annat än usb3 minnen nu om jag skaffar nått. andra känns långsamma i jämförelse
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1158004
<Peyam> 45 MG/s
<Peyam> B
<ehlu_> Ska peyam installera os x nu? :)
<JimTee> Ganska fränt att kunna "leka" med Android via en TV
<JimTee> https://vimeo.com/62903057
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-29
<JimTee> Hög tid att blunda ett tag. Adjö
<Peyam> salam
 * cleamoon is away: Away
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<lag^> Ja
<Krawlezt> Såg nu att Debian.org inte har skrivit ut något om Debian 7?
<Krawlezt> har inte det lanserats.
<Krawlezt> Ska nänmligen formatera min hacktop nu :)
<lag^> Jag har ingen aning!
<Krawlezt> lag^: Får man fråga vad du har för dist?
<lag^> PÃ¥ datorn jag sitter vid nu? Windows :D
<Krawlezt> Aha, du med :)
<Krawlezt> os: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1  –  uptime: 5h 33m 50s
<lag^> Jag har..  öh.
<lag^> 7 pro
<lag^> tror jag
<lag^> yep, det hade jag. Sp1
<Krawlezt> Hm, har riktigt svårt att välja distro..
<Krawlezt> Har så många alterntiv :D
<lag^> Jag kör på mint
<lag^> på min laptop
<Krawlezt> Aha, mint var väldigt stryligt och jag gillade inte Mint.
<lag^> Why not?
<Krawlezt> Är inne på Kubuntu men har inte testat det på länge
<lag^> stryligt är inget ord jag känner till
<lag^> mint är mys :D
<lag^> Och kommer med cinnamon <3
<Krawlezt> Debian är jag också inne på men det känns så old :)
<lag^> Old? Det är väl bara att köra med senaste så är det väl inte så old heller :o
<Krawlezt> lag^: när man laddar ner .iso ska man välja "senaste version" eller "long time support"? :O
<lag^> Beror väl på dig. Jag har lts på min ubuntu server iaf.
<Krawlezt> Har du koll på hur 64/32 bits ubuntu samt kubuntu funkar? Jag är osäker på vad den där datorn har.
<Krawlezt> Vad är bäst? Den har någon i5a innan i52500K samt 4/6gb.
<lag^> Är du inte säker så bör du nog ta 32bitars
<lag^> :)
<Krawlezt> Ok
<lag^> Annars kan du ju kolla vad du har helt enkelt!
<Krawlezt> Äsch, kör på 64bit :)
<Krawlezt> Kanske byter.
<lag^> tror alla nya datorer kör på 64-bitars
<lag^> min i3a gör det.
<Krawlezt> Äsch, den har bara 4gb ram.
<Krawlezt> http://www.cnet.com/laptops/hp-probook-5330m/4505-3121_7-34686672.html
<Krawlezt> En sådan är det, 64bit.
<lag^> Vad gör det om den bara har 4gb ram?
<lag^> du kan ju ha upp till 8gb står det.
<lag^> Så det är bara att köpa en till 4gigs.
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<huttan> morron
<andol> Morgon
<andol> Viktigt att vara vaken tidigt, så man får en riktigt lång långfredag.
<huttan> ja fan
<huttan> precis så jag resonerade med
<Spookan> De e ju fan vad Unity ska bugga...
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Screedo> hmm, ESXI vill inte som jag vill... :/
<Screedo> trodde jag kunde köra en raid1 på moderkortets raid och använda som lagrings disk till vm's men det smög sig, esxi ser raid1 som två separata diskar.
<Screedo> verkar som onboard raid konfigurationen är mer av en mjukvarauraid än hårdvaruraid.
<Barre> trist... synd attt inte esxi inte klarar mjukvaruraid som exempelvis kvm klarar av ;P
<Screedo> hehe :P
<Screedo> men kvm är en linux dist i botten och sedan är kvm en programvara?
<Barre> kvm är inbyggt i vanilla kernel. så de allra flesta distar har kvm inkompilerat native i kerneln. kvm står för kernel-based virtual machine
<Screedo> sedan provade jag en fuling också, har ju kört med ett IBM Serveraid M1015 kort som jag flashat med LSI firmware, jag hade minisata till sata breakouts på den, provade att koppla den omvänt nu, men det fungerade inte.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> brb, pilla lite med servern.
<Spookan> foton.spookan.se funkar det för er?
<Spookan> Guess not...
<Barre> Spookan: jodå det fungerar
<Spookan> Barre: Gött, tackar för kollen..
<Screedo> fungerar här med :P
<Screedo> vad kör du för foto program?
<einand> Screedo: vilken os, och vilket ändamål
 * Barre gissar, baserat på kanalens namn och ämne, på ubuntu, kanske någon linux-dist. 
 * Screedo menar för bildhanteringen på hemsidan :P
<Screedo> Spookans hemsida :)
<ispookan> Då är man på väg till jönköping...
<ispookan> Fota bilar.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<ispookan> Kyl måste ju träna på att fota med.. ;)
<ispookan> *kul
<Screedo> helt klart
<Screedo> vad är det för "skin" du anävnder dig av på hemsidan för att hantera foton?
<ispookan> Är något inbyggt i webhotellet..
<Screedo> ok
<huttan> ispookan: hur långt? =)
<ispookan> huttan: Va?
<huttan> du sa att du va på väg till jönköping
<ispookan> Mm 2 mil drygt..
<huttan> inte farligt
<Screedo> skapade en raid1 på mitt IBM Serveraid M1015, kör den som storage för vm's, men får höga svarstider, upp mot 1250 MS :S
<jolaren> Whoa, Tomato är riktigt snabbt! =)
<ePax> jolaren, Ketchup? :D
<jolaren> :D
<jolaren> Riktigt värda 480 kronor
<jolaren> Sjukt vad man kan göra med sin Netgear
<ePax> Vad kan man göra?
<jolaren> Finns nog inte mycket man inte kan göra ePax
<jolaren> installerade irssi på den nyss
<jolaren> bara för skojsskull
<ePax> nice :D
<jolaren> och jag kunde äntligen dela mitt internet med grannen utan ångest..
<jolaren> en kines som ska flytta tillbaka till kina om tre månader men vill inte skriva upp sig (och har erbjudit sig att betala) men jag tyckte det var fett med jobbigt
<jolaren> men imorse gav jag honom access, 5 min senare så har jag satt hans burk på max 1 mb/s download
<jolaren> :D
<ePax> nice
<ePax> Varför kunde du inte dela internet innan?
<Guest66088> Hej
<ePax> Guest66088, Hejs
<jolaren> ePax: det kunde jag ju men då hade han ätit upp min lina
<Guest66088> Någon som vet hur man får i gång ett nätverk
<jolaren> hade en vanlig router
<jolaren> nu kan han inte använda mer än 10% av min lina.. vilket egentligen är vad han betalar för
<Guest66088> Ha en pc med urbuntu med inkopplad skrivare hur kommer jag åt min skrivare med en mac book
<ePax> johanbr, oki. Själv har jag en htpc med atom processor och pfsense som är router, brandvägg dns vpn you name it... :D och 2 wifi access punkter
<ePax> rätt så nice för mini hemmanätverk :D
<Guest66088> någon som har ett förslag ??
<ePax> Guest66088, http://jimmysfolder.blogspot.se/2007/11/dela-ut-ubuntu-skrivare-i-ntverket.html
<Guest66088> Tack ePax
<Screedo> tog bort min raid1 från M1015och satte det på lokal sata port, helt andra svarstider.
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa och Glad PÃ¥sk!
<DrGrov> Har aningen problem med mitt nVidia kort samt Chrome. Det kan logga ut mig/starta om när som helst i princip, dock inte ofta. Hur kan jag ta bort min nVidia drivrutin men behålla 1920x1080s resolution i xorg.conf?
<DrGrov> Jag frågar runt på #ubuntu istället. Kanske mer aktivitet där. Tack
<DrGrov> Eller kanske du Philip5 har en lösning på mitt relativt akuta problem?
<Philip5> vet inte vad problemet är
<DrGrov> Jag kan skriva ihop det igen
<DrGrov> Har aningen problem med mitt nVidia kort samt Chrome. Det kan logga ut mig/starta om när som helst i princip, dock inte ofta. Hur kan jag ta bort min nVidia drivrutin men behålla 1920x1080s resolution i xorg.conf?
<Philip5> om det beror på nvidia så kan du ju byta drivis eller testa en annan version eller nyare
<Philip5> om det är chrome kanske testa samma
<DrGrov> Jag har provat göra det flertalet gånger men blir ändå samma problem gång på gång.
<DrGrov> Jag uppdaterar Chrome hela tiden så snabbt det finns en uppdatering. Problemen ser ut att finnas kvar ändå av någon anledning.
<Philip5> blir det lika om du kör med t ex firefox?
<Philip5> på samma sidor
<DrGrov> Nej, det fungerar i Firefox men då får jag Flash problem istället.
<DrGrov> Har läst på ubuntu-forums.org där andra har samma problem och en lösning verkar vara att ta bort nvidias drivisar och bara köra 2d. Kör 2d Unity nu.
<Philip5> testa att köra nouveau drivisarna för nvidia då och se om det är skillnad
<Philip5> jag kör aldrig dem själv för de är sämre
<Philip5> men de kanske inte kraschar
<DrGrov> Okej, jag kan ju alltid försöka ifall det blir en skillnad. Dock tappar jag väl min inlagade modeline i xorg.conf då ifall jag ominstallerar nvidias nouveau drivisar?
<Philip5> antagligen
<Philip5> modlines kör jag aldrig med längre
<DrGrov> Ok. Jag har hamnat att köra så för att få in 1920x1080 som resolution. Har inte fungerat annars då jag installerat nVidias drivisar, oavsett vilken.
<DrGrov> Inget problem i sig men relativt svårt att kunna jobba då allting bara kraschar när som helst. Kan inte vara förberedd på någonting :(
<Philip5> du är hundra på att combon nvidia och chrome är boven? inget annat eller underliggande?
<DrGrov> Hur skulle jag installera nouveau drivisarna då på ett enkelt sätt? Min xorg.conf kan jag väl köra en backup av och kopiera över den nuvarande?
<Philip5> ja
<DrGrov> Det har alltid hänt i samband med att jag kört Chrome. Och problemet ser ut att vara sammanhängande med nVidias drivrutiner.
<DrGrov> Har kört memtest86+ också för att säkerhetsställa att det inte har med mitt minne att göra. Det testet gick igenom till 100% utan fel.
<Philip5> antar du installerar xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Philip5> och avinstallerar nvidia-current
<Philip5> ser till att nouveau är i din xorg.conf efter det
<DrGrov> Jag har färdigt installerat xserver-xorg-video-noveau ser det ut som.
<DrGrov> Ok, skall kolla vad som användas i min xorg.conf
<DrGrov> Ah, kan jag lägga upp en pastebin åt dig som du får kolla in? Ser ut som jag kanske hittat problemet ändå
<Philip5> ska gå och fixat till något ätbart
<Philip5> ok
<DrGrov> Ok.
<DrGrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657958/
<DrGrov> Ser ut som på "Section Device" att jag har drivisarna som nvidia, inte nouveau. Enligt Synaptic har jag installerat xserver-xorg-video-noveau.
<DrGrov> *nouveau
<Philip5> jag hade också ett nvidia gts 250 till ett drygt halvår sedan. funkat bra för mig
<Philip5> fast jag kör aldrig chrome
<DrGrov> Okej. Det fungerade riktigt bra i 10.04. Kör 12.04 nu.
<DrGrov> Hur skall jag göra med den där pastebinnen? Jag säkerhetskopierar xorg.conf nu för säkerhets skull ifall det görs ändringar.
<Philip5> jag kör också 12.04 och med det
<Philip5> testa att ändra Driver         "nvidia" till "nouveau"
<DrGrov> Ok, dock borde ju allt fungera smärtfritt då kortet är ändå så pass nytt som gts 250?
<Philip5> jag har aldrig haft problem med mitt gts250 så det ska inte vara hårdvaran
<Philip5> inte i sig iaf
<DrGrov> Ok. Då borde jag väl kunna försöka köra in något nyare nvidia drivisar?
<Philip5> vilka kör du nu då+
<Philip5> ?
<DrGrov> Enligt xorg.conf är det nvidia som är driver. Enligt Synaptic har jag ju in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.
<Philip5> skulle vara om det är något med chrome och hur det försöker anropa hårdvaruaccelerering
<DrGrov> Jag kör version-current av nvidias drivisar enligt vad jag fick fram via "Additional Drivers".
<Philip5> jo men om du ändrar Driver         "nvidia" till Driver         "nouveau" i xorg.conf så kommer xorg när du startar om köra med nouveau istället
<DrGrov> Ok. Jag tappar visst 3d då i så fall?
<Philip5> antagligen. jag har inte hängt med hur stödet utvecklats i nouveau drivisen
<DrGrov> Ok. Jag skall testa ändra till nouveau i xorg.conf och se vad som händer.
<Philip5> vet inte om du bör/måste avinstallera nvidia-current
<DrGrov> Ok, jag skall försöka avinstallera nvidia-current då och bara ändra i xorg.conf till nouveau istället för nvidia
<Philip5> annars kan det vara så att nouveau använder mesa men dina libs är länkade till nvidias opengl-libs
<Philip5> skulle tro det är bäst i så fall
<DrGrov> Så, nu tar jag bort nvidia-current via additional drivers. Lägger till nouveau i xorg.conf. Skall reboota.
<DrGrov> Brb
<DrGrov> Philip5: Det där gick inget vidare.
<Philip5> vadå då?
<DrGrov> Blev en helt oerhört dålig resolution.
<DrGrov> Fungerade inte alls som tanken var. Nu körs TV:n på 1360x768.
<Philip5> men funkar chrome utan att krascha?
<DrGrov> Jag skall testa, det kraschar ju inte alltid. Det kan ta rätt länge att få Chrome att krascha, kan krascha men är inte säkert.
<DrGrov> Det är lite on-off det där kraschandet. Det är problemet som gör det svårt att kunna arbeta.
<DrGrov> Jag skulle väl kunna köra in några lite äldre nVidia drivisar och hoppas att problemet på så sätt löser sig?
<DrGrov> Alltså inte ta nvidia-current men ta någon av dom andra?
<Philip5> vet inte om det har stöd för gts250 då istället
<Philip5> kolla det först
<DrGrov> Har kollat på versionen som jag fick in via nvidia-current. 295.33 och 295.40 att dom stöder GTS 250.
<DrGrov> Så kortet i sig stöds av nvidia-current. Men undrar ifall den där post-updates lite nyare kanske fungerar bättre?
<Krawlezt> Goodmorgon!
<Krawlezt> Glad påsk föresten :)
<DrGrov> Tack detsamma Krawlezt :)
<DrGrov> Alltså versionen current-updates.
<Krawlezt> Åh vad skön dag jag har, satte precis på laptopen och ska formatera till Kubuntu :)
<Philip5> Krawlezt: klokt :)
<Krawlezt> Faktiskt, det är laptopen men sålänge har jag Windows på denna dator.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Hur skulle det gå med att köra in 173:an via Synaptic och bara lägga in den gamla xorg.conf filen?
<Philip5> borde funka om nu den drivisen stödjer ditt kort
<DrGrov> Ja, den stöder mitt kort. Kan ju dubbelkolla ifall. Men det har jag använt tidigare den där 173:an i 10.04.
<Philip5> DrGrov: hur ser din /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf ut?
<DrGrov> Philip5: Skall lägga upp en pastebin åt dig.
<Philip5> kolla bara i den att den inte finns och om den gör det inte har svartlistat nouveau
<DrGrov> Finns ingen /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf fil?
<Philip5> ok, då kan den inte ha nouveau svartlistad ;)
<DrGrov> Ok :) Kollade just också /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf och den fanns inte där heller ;-)
<DrGrov> Då kan jag prova lägga in 173:an visst via Synaptic helt vanligt och bara kopiera tillbaka min gamla xorg.conf? Eller bör jag göra det annorlunda?
<Philip5> nä det borde gå om drivisen stödjer kortet
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur Mobilt bredband funkar på Ubuntu/Kubuntu?`Det funkade i 12.04.
<Philip5> Krawlezt: ingen aning
<DrGrov> Philip5: Ok, jag installerar det paketet då. Skall kolla sedan i /usr/share/doc/nvidia-173/README.txt.gz för att se att den stöds.
<Philip5> umm
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Det funkade utmärkt i alla *BUNTU distros i 12.04 när jag satt mycket här inne, men nu har det blivit andra grejer :)
<DrGrov> Så, nu är 173:an inne. Kollar xorg.conf för att se ifall det ser ok ut.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Eller behöver jag köra något nvidia program eller så före?
<Philip5> inte om du ändrat tillbaka din xorg.conf
<DrGrov> Ok, jag kopierade just över den gamla.
<DrGrov> Skall reboota
<DrGrov> Brb
<huttan> ps aux |grep -i league
<huttan> lite fel
<Krawlezt> Får man fråga vad ni kör för distro? :)
<Krawlezt> Gäller väl dom som ser.
<huttan> os X
<huttan> nästan som ubuntu fast lite bättre, haha ;)
<ePax> huttan, Varför joinar du inte #osx och frågar där för hjälp :)
<huttan> ePax: när frågar jag om hjälp? jag hjälper
<ePax> jaha då såg jag fel :D
<huttan> ePax: men tycker du ubuntu är bättre än osX ?
<ePax> Beror på hur "låst" man vill vara. Jag föredrar Linux framför samtliga os.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja Kubuntu installerat och startat :)
<Krawlezt> Glad påsk på er
<Krawlezt> :)
<Guest29054> hejsan. jag behöver hjälp med en ubuntuinstallation, har jag kommit rätt då?
<andol> Guest29054: Potentiellt rätt om inte annat :)
<Guest29054> va bra :) kan du hjälpa mig?
<andol> Ingen aning, men beskriva problemet så kanske jag eller någon annan har något hjälpsamt att bidra med.
<Guest29054> jag har installerat ubuntu men jag får inget skribord. inget annat heller, bara en skrivbordsbakgrund utan ikoner eller nåt. är det något jag missat?
<andol> Ifall du drar muspekaren till vänster utav skärmen, dyker det då upp någon form utav ikonmeny där?
<Guest29054> nej, ingen ikonmeny. jag har en muspekare som jag kan flytta omkring men det händer inget om jag klickar eller högerklickar heller.
<andol> Nej, i sådant fall vet jag inte
<Guest29054> attans. tack för hjälpen iallafall.
<andol> Förhoppningsvis vaknar någon annan till liv med något bättre förslag.
<andol> Guest29054: Just aktiviteten här är lite till och från beroende på vilka som sitter framför datorn. Ifall du inte får något svar här kan det ju även vara en idé att försöket på forumet http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<Guest29054> hmm... genom att logga ut och in och starta om datorn har jag fått musen att fungera som den ska. nu kan jag högerklicka och få fram "skapa ny mapp" och allt det där.
<Guest29054> det finns inget snabbkommando som sätter på/stänger av den där "dockan" till vänster, som jag kan ha kommit åt?
<gaisten> Guest29054: prova att trycka på windowsknappen och se om den kommer fram
<Guest29054> fick ett annat problem nu. lyckades på något vis komma in på "inställningar" men det där x-et som man stänger fönster med saknas. har dock inga problem att rota runt bland sakerna här inne. inget jag kan göra här? det kanske finns en inställning som sätter på ikonmenyn eller vad den heter?
<gaisten> Guest29054: prova att logga ut och välja Ubuntu 2d istället
<gaisten> http://goo.gl/p055u
<Guest29054> någon sån ubuntusymbol har jag inte på min login... mitt namn, gästsession och remote login är allt jag får välja på.
<gaisten> http://goo.gl/7CTGe
<Guest29054> värt att veta kanske är att jag under installationen stötte på ett "unrecoverable error" som jag löste genom att skriva lite i någon "console"
<gaisten> det verkar ju inte optimalt direkt
<Guest29054> nä, det klart, men det var enda chansen att komma igång över huvud taget. googlade felmeddelandet och följde en guide jag hittade. "sudo apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu" skrev jag
<gaisten> vilken version kör du?
<Guest29054> 12.10
<gaisten> testa Lts versionen 12.04
<gaisten> i brist på annat
<Guest29054> det ska jag göra. tusen tack för hjälpen, ha en bra påsk :)
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja!
<Krawlezt> Hostname: Krawbuntu - OS: Linux 3.5.0-17-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 12.10 - CPU: 4 x Intel Core i3-2350M (800.000 MHz) - Processes: 163 - Uptime: 9m - Users: 4 - Load Average: 0.11 - Memory Usage: 698.68MB/3864.88MB (18.08%) - Disk Usage: 3.57GB/115.39GB (3.09%)
<Screedo> godkväll
<Spookan> För er som är intresserade. http://spookan.deviantart.com/gallery/
<Screedo> Spookan: skön bild
<Spookan> Screedo: Vilken av dem, finns en hel del i galleriet.. ;)
<Screedo> den på mustangen :P
<Spookan> Hehe ok ;)
<Screedo> den blå då :P
<Spookan> ;)
<Spookan> Finns mer bilder till vänster på sidan som jag tagit..
<Screedo> bruttan vid den gula bilen, ingen aning vad det är för modell, ser helt OK ut också.
<Spookan> Mjo, fast de 2011 är kassa, taget med en mobil...
<Spookan> 2013 och camera-fun är taget med en systemklamera..
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> hehe, någoon som byggt batmobil.
<Spookan> Mm ;)
<Spookan> Men vill komma igång och fota folk...
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså, det är dags att vakna nu?!?!
<Philip5> hålla dig borta hela dagen och smyga in på kvällen
<maxjezy> är på resande fot
<Philip5> skyll på det
<Philip5> svikare
<Philip5> lämna oss i sticket
<maxjezy> har ingen dator med mig. tänkte kika in och se om de va något Röj bara
<Philip5> nä vi sitter bara och sörjer din frånvaro
<maxjezy> höga kusten. frisk luft och skidor
<Philip5> filmar du havet som stormar in?
<maxjezy> jojo. säkert
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> 60p
<Philip5> och sedan slow motion på det?
<maxjezy> nej. men kommer hem imorgon. har fotat massa som ska fixas
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> sloooow mooooo tiooon
<Philip5> du är värsta filmmakaren
<Philip5> blir väl oscar för bästa kortfilm snart?
<Philip5> musikvideos så du blir nästa åkesson
<maxjezy> biopolitikpriset kanske?
<Philip5> åkerlund kanske han heter
<maxjezy> näh. han är en sopa
<maxjezy> inget att se upp till
<Philip5> du sätter din egen standard
<maxjezy> jo. att fylla sina skitvideos med ockult symbolik och även att jobba med såna artister är inget för mig
<maxjezy> Britney och madonna och cardigans. jobbar ju för vem som helst
<Philip5> du har lite högre krav
<maxjezy> jo. MTV är inget jag skulle sätta mina verk i
<Philip5> lite mer lars noren över dig
<Philip5> vardagsdrama
<Philip5> scener i en konsumkö
<maxjezy> mer spike lee
<Philip5>  scener i en konsumkö i slow motion
<maxjezy> kanske göra en re make på  clerks
<maxjezy> fast i konsum butik
<maxjezy> eller lite fetare projekt som trailern park boys
<maxjezy> bygga en husvagnspark i norrland
<maxjezy> låta spriten. drogerna och misären flöda och monument era det
<maxjezy> mokumentera
<maxjezy> bajs att skriva på nexusen
<Philip5> lättare att skriva på en nexus 10
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> nej. ses imorgon. nu blir det lite streams sen sova
<Peyam> jävla fucking qt
<Peyam> kom på"att jag måste göra array om jag vill göra en avancerad miniräknare
<Peyam> stängde hela skiten
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> realubot:
<Peyam> vad e du
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-30
<Screedo> god morgon
<lgp> Hej
<andol> Morgens
<lgp> Är det någon som kan hjälpa mig att få HDMI att fungera med HP Compaq Pressario med Nvidia GeForce 8200 -kort och en Andersson Led-TV?
<lgp> Jag använder Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64....
<Screedo> lgp: kollat om detta fungerar? http://chadchenault.blogspot.se/2012/08/install-proprietary-nvidia-driver-in.html
<huttan> morron
<Screedo> huttan: morgon
<huttan> fixa lite morronkaffe
<Barre> sjukt sugen på kaffe.. morronmorrn
<huttan> ja det är ett måste =)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Barre: morron
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<hexabit> God morgon Spookan :)
<Spookan> hexabit: Allt bra idag?
<hexabit> Jodå lite trött bara, min lille bebis väckte mig vid kl 6 :)
<Spookan> Hehe ;P
<hexabit> Allt bra med dig?
<Spookan> hexabit: Jo då, lite seg nu innan kaffet.. ;)
<hexabit> Ja
<hexabit> det brukar ju vara så :)
<jeolish> Baa... installerade upp servern jag hade på gamla jobbet hemma.. först märker jag att jag glömt lösenordet. fixar det med recovery.. sen märker jag att det uppdatera ju inte nyckelringen så när jag försöker köra "ecryptfs-mount-private" så säger den "Error unrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5]". Kan någon peka mig åt rätt håll? Fredens
<andol> jolaren: Alltså, kryptofrasen som hemkatalogen är krypterad med vart ju lograd krypterad med ditt gamla inloggningslösenord. Vid ett vanligt lösenordsbyte så anger du ju antingen det gamla lösenordet, alt så finns kryptofrasen redan i minnet, varpå krytofrasen kan lagras på nytt, krypterad med det nya lösenordet.
<jolaren> Okej.. hur ska jag göra då?
<jolaren> Acceptera läget antar jag
<jolaren> :[
<andol> Läsa tillbaks relevanta filer från backup?
<jolaren> Inte kört nå vettigt på den egentligen så hade ingen backup, ville bara komma åt alla irssi nätverk jag hade på den här noden
<jolaren> men men
<andol> jolaren: Hur hade du förresten tänkt att ovan skulle fungera? Ifall vem som helst hade kunnat komma åt din krypterade hemkatalogen genom att boota i recovery-läge, vad hade då ens vitsen varit med en krypterat hemkatalog?
<jolaren> Nä, jag vet.. men du hade väl också försökt få tillbaka datorn?
<jolaren> Googlade hela dagen igår och letade runt, kom först idag på att fråga här.. men verkar som att det är dags att ge upp. En dude i #Ubuntu sa att jag var körd ocskå. Fast ger mig hopp om framtiden och mer krypterade diskar ;)
<jolaren> Enda jag behöver göra är att komma ihåg lösenordet
<jolaren> Ska boota om servern.. 12.10 vs 12.04?
<andol> jolaren: Ifall du eventuellt ska göra något webbigt där 12.10 råkar ha nyare versioner utav något du behöver kan det vara en idé med 12.10. Annars skulle jag satsat på 12.04, som funkar fint och som kommer att stödjas mycket längre.
<andol> jolaren: Sen 12.04.2 kan du dessutom ändå få i princip samma kärna till 12.04, ifall du skulle tycka det vore trevligt.
<jolaren> Drog en dist upgrade på den befintliga installationen nu
<jolaren> Bara för att se om något pajjar 12.04 > 12.10
<jolaren> Sen blåser jag burken.. antagligen med 12.04
<einand> d
<jolaren> Vad skönt
<jolaren> Webcam övervakningen dog totalt
<jolaren> med uppgraderingen
<Barre> jolaren: när du krypterar hemkatalogen så är det bra att spara kryptofrasen, kanske skriva ut den. Så att när/om du glömmer ditt lösenord nästa gång så kan du decryptera hemkatalogen ialla fall.
<jolaren> Yes box
<jolaren> Lärde mig den hårda vägen
<jolaren> Försöker installera om systemet, har bränt Ubuntu till sticka  två gånger men får fel. Kunde inte kopiera fil från cd-skivan. Försöka igen?
<Barre> jobbigt...
<jolaren> Kopplade ur cd-romen för att den spökade
<jolaren> Funderar på att rensa användare bara
<jolaren> För om jag skapar nya användare så kommer iallafall deras keyrings bli ordentliga
<jolaren> eller hur
<jolaren> Bäh
<jolaren> Tips på VPN'er som funkar med Tomato?
<einand> Facebook har ju blivit riktigt rejält snyggt
<huttan> jolaren: hur menar du?
<jolaren> huttan: kan inte kryptera av mitt gamla /home dir
<huttan> tänkte på tips på vpner som funkar med tomato
<jolaren> Om någon vill se entrén till min lya. http://kung-fu.chickenkiller.com:8001/
<jolaren> :D
<huttan> i vilket syfte
<jolaren> Inget egentligen, själv meck
<huttan> jag har anslutit till openvpn o vanlig pptp
<huttan> så det funkar iaf =)
<huttan> jolaren: avkryptera din gamla home?
<jolaren> går ej
<huttan> vad händer?
<huttan> o vad gör du?
<jolaren> encryptsfs-h..
<huttan> läste upp i kanlen
<jolaren> vet inte vilken nyckel jag krypterade med
<jolaren> från började
<jolaren> brb
<huttan> du ahr inte nyckeln?
<huttan> mm
<jolaren> nä
<huttan> då är du egd
<huttan> sorry
<huttan> men det är hela principen med kryptering hehe
<andol> huttan: Jag som trodde att vitsen med kryptering vart att man skulle *känna* sig säkert, alternativt kunna pricka av en punkt i kravspec från kund :P
<Barre> :)
<Screedo> lol
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam biaches
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> kan jag dela min partition till två delar?
<Peyam> den jag har xubuntu installerad på?
<Peyam> eller är det försent?
<huttan> Peyam: det kan du
<Peyam> nej gr inte
<Peyam> gparted inaktiverat New
<Peyam> måste unmounta och då kmr linux dö
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> tänkte köra Hackintosh
<Peyam> men får köpa en mac mini
<huttan> boota på live cd
<Peyam> juste
<Peyam> huttan:
<Peyam> lyssna
<Peyam> jag har xubuntu installaerat på min  partition. om jag delar partitionen kommer inte filerna påverkas? kommer inte jag fucka min xubuntu då?
<huttan> Peyam: om du har ledigt utrymme så kan du resiza den utan att filerna påverkas, ja
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> tack gubben
<Peyam> vi höras snart
<Spookan> Han älskade Enter. ;)
<JimTee> En sak som irrar iaf mig. T.ex om jag öppnar terminalen så hamnar den alltid längst ned i högra hörnet. Jag vill ha den centrerad
<epzil0n> fixa det då för fan
<JimTee> Hm. Vilket svar. Tack
<epzil0n> haha
<epzil0n> gnome-terminal --geometry=114x32+50+50
<epzil0n> typ
<epzil0n> fast du får ju sätta det som default i configen när du klurat ut var den ska vara
<JimTee> Ok. genast bättre svar :)
<epzil0n> eller så borde det väl gå att bestämma någonstans att alla appar ska centreras, borde ju funka i dom flesta fönsterhanterare
<epzil0n> vilket os kör du på då?
<epzil0n> eftersom jag själv alltid har ett eget workspace för terminalen där jag kör den maximerad så har jag inte meckat med det
<JimTee> 13.04
<epzil0n> ok, kör den med nu.. ska kolla lite
<JimTee> Men det går inte att ställa in i någon conf vart den ska vara. Inte vad jag kan se iaf
<epzil0n> gnome-terminal har völ en config
<epzil0n> väl*
<JimTee> Vart då?
<epzil0n> kör du med compiz?
<JimTee> Nä. Inte ännu
<epzil0n> ok, det hade varit en lösning annars
<JimTee> Ska testa med Compiz. tack
<epzil0n> devilspie kan vara ett annat sätt ;)
<epzil0n> kolla här http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<JimTee> Ok
<epzil0n> gammal post men lär ju funka och då kan du bestämma position för flera appar
<epzil0n> ska testa själv bara för det :P
<petaspeedbeaver> JimTee, en nödlösning skulle väl vara att ändra kommanodot för terminalen tilll "gnome-terminal --geometry=114x32+50+50" i din meny, om du startar den därifrån?
<JimTee> Aha :)
<epzil0n> fast 50+50 var ju bara nått jag sa på måfå, den hamnar ju bara 50+50 på x-y axeln får nog testa dig fram till var du vill ha den exakt
<JimTee> Men då är frågan. Hur/var ändrar jag detta kommando?
<epzil0n> 250+100 börjar mer likna mitten ;)
<epzil0n> kan man inte ändra det där med dconf editor förresten?
<JimTee> gnome-terminal --geometry=114x32+250+100 då hamnar den i mitten. men hur får man detta till default?
<epzil0n> hittade inget i dconf editor..
<epzil0n> fastnade i unity tweak tool, tyvärr inget sådant där heller men däremot massa andra juste tweaks :P
<Spookan> Finns det några vettiga "File Shredders" till Linux?
<JimTee> I Compiz så hittade jag inget som centrerar fönstar
<epzil0n> ok, men det ska väl inte vara så svårt att fixa detta tycker jag.. jag vet att jag gjort det för lxterminal. terminator och urxvt
<thaumiel> finns det något bra sätt att ändra utseendet på "run command" (alt+f2)-dialogen, förutom den man får när man klickar på skiftnyckeln i själva dialogen? Den menyn gör inte mycket nytta. Typ, förutom att bara ändra position, kan man ändra utseende och grejer?
<epzil0n> fast fast då ville jag starta terminalen vid inloggning, längst ner på skrivbordet, transparent och till vänster maximerad till hälften och det var ju lätt fixat i respektive terminals config fil
<epzil0n> thaumiel: vilket os?
<epzil0n> thaumiel: du kan ju alltid testa synapse eller gnome do som ju gör mycket mer än så
<thaumiel> kde 12.10
<thaumiel> kubuntu*
<epzil0n> thaumiel: ok vet inte hur det ser ut där men kolla in dom jag föreslog
<epzil0n> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu
<epzil0n> jag föredrar synapse
<thaumiel> epzil0n, tack!
<epzil0n> thaumiel: np ;)
<Screedo> godkväll.
<Spookan> Screedo: Tjena mannen!
<Screedo> Spookan: tjena, läget?
<Screedo> har fått igång min andra esxi maskin nu :)
<Screedo> mitt stora bekymmer nu är val av OS för själva lagring. Den ska bara gå och gå och gå :P
<Screedo> tanken är att köra någon form at raid5/raid6 för ren lagring, och en eller två raid1 där i/o är lite mer krävande.
<Spookan> Screedo: Det är bra här, allt bra med dig då? Jag kör en filserver med Ubuntu 12.10 den tuggar på...
<Screedo> jo, det är bra här med.
<Screedo> jo, mitt val ligger nära tillahnds på en ubuntu server som drar själva lagringen :P
<Screedo> har ju fått bloodad tand på linux sedan man börjat lära sig mer och mer.
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe :P
<Screedo> jag försöker komma in på en kurs på mittuniversitetet, ich de har en datavetenskaplig grundkurs som är obligatorsik för alla datakurser, förutom fortsättnings kurser, och den blir inställd varje gång... :)
<thaum1el> Screedo, jag hade samma problem.
<thaum1el> Med en liknande, yrkesorienterad programmeringskurs
<thaum1el> inställd hela tiden
<thaum1el> så jag hamnade på KTH istället
<thaum1el> jävla massa man måste gå igenom för att få koda lite
<thaum1el> bli ingenjör och grejer, det var ju inte planen >_<
<Screedo> hehe
<thaum1el> fast det är nice att förklara för de andra kursarna att det här var min fallback
<thaum1el> nu måste jag bara klara skiten också, annars ser man bra dum ut
<Screedo> jag mailade och frågade dem vem som har tänkt till, de svarade med att man kunde införskaffa sig den kunskapen på en annan högskola/universitet eller på något annat vis, jag svarade då om de kollade om man var behörig på annat vis då jag blivit nekad pga att jag inte klarade grundkraven och jag har redan högskole poäng från ett datasystem program från en annan högskola.
<Screedo> nu är jag behörig på den kurs jag vill läsa... :)
<Screedo> Du klarar det säkert, tycker du bara det är intressant det du ska läsa så är det inga problem.
<thaum1el> nog klarar jag det. frågan är hur många extra år det tar. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Spookan> Jag har installerat ett program som ska finnas i högerklick menyn, men det finns inte med... Måste man starta om datorn?
<Screedo> kan vara så. windows är det rätt vanligt.
<Screedo> men förmodar du kör linux så det kan du bättre än jag :P
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo jag kör Linux på min dator och servern.. ;)
<Screedo> ;)
<Screedo> nu blir det lite tv och sedan lite sömn, ses imorgon, ha det!
<Spookan> Haha sikket nick. :P
<hexabit> Gokväll! :) En video som visar min snackande irc-client : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi2ftlLXL3g
<thaumiel> hexabit, haha, nice.
<thaumiel> måste finnas mindre frustrerande röster att lyssna på i långa loppet, dock!
<hexabit> thaumiel: Tackar! :) Och jag håller med dig helt.
<thaumiel> hexabit, är det igång nu?
<hexabit> thaumiel: Nej jag stängde av den.
<thaumiel> :(
<thaumiel> iofs lär ju svenska låta helt kefft.
<thaumiel> men sätt igång den igång ändå
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-31
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Screedo> vihar fått det lite kallare här igen :/ nu tycker jag värmen kan komma.
<andol> Ja, vetisjutton
<andol> Var ju vackert och soligt igår, men några större mängder plusgrader var det ju inte.
<andol> Hade kanske varit bättre att hålla sig inomhus, så hade man åtminstone kunnat inbilla sig att vår och värme var på väg :-)
<Screedo> hehe :)
<Screedo> ja, den får komma precis när den vill.
<Barre> morrn
<andol> Barre: Kommer du med våren?
<Barre> andol: nej, men här skiner ialla fall solen. Set ut att bli en fantastisk dag
<andol> Veitsjutton varför, men föreställde mig just Barre som Evert Taubes Rönnerdahl.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> :D
<Screedo> är det stor skillnad på ubuntu 12.04 och 12.10? tänker som lagrins OS.
<Barre> andol: det är inte helt fel ute....
 * Barre rättar till sin blomsterkrans 
<Screedo> förutom att 12.04 är lts och det är itne 12.10 :P
<andol> Barre: Vackert!
<Screedo> Barre: du fick solen att titta fram här med! :)
<Screedo> Ser denna guiden bra ut för att sätta upp en software raid1 på en ubuntu server? http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-software-raid1-on-a-running-system-incl-grub2-configuration-ubuntu-10.04
<Barre> andol: du som har en sån fin foliehatt och är genomparanoid ;)... tycker du jag skall skapa en ny privat gpg-nyckel för min andriod device och accociera den med min andra nyckel eller skall jag importera min befintliga privata nyckel till min android device. tänkte att det vore bra med en unik nyckel för android eftersom det är stor risk att den kommer på villovägar och isådant fall kan jag köra revoke på den..
<huttan> morron
<peppis_> morn
<Screedo> morron
<andol> Barre: Jo, lite lurigt det där. Själv har jag hitintills "löst" det problemet genom att inte använda gpg på min platta/mobil.
<andol> Barre: Hur smidigt det är med en alternativ nyckel beror väl lite vad du främst är ute efter, att dekryptera sådant andra skickat till dig, dekrypterat sådant du själv skapat och/eller signera sådant du till andra skickar.
<andol> Barre: Med att associera en andra nyckel, tänker du då på att korssignera? Alt, kan du ju även passa på att kolla med HeMan hur det rent praktiskt fungerar med subnycklar.
<Barre> andol: jag är främst ute efter att decryptera filer jag själv krypterat, och en tanke jag hade var att skapa en nyckel enkom för det endamålet. Men helst skulle jag vilja göra rätt från början. Är lite osäker på hur det fungerar med gpg, men exempelvis med ssh så har jag ju en privat nyckel per device och tar jag bort en device så uppdaterar jag bara autherized_keys, det tyckker jag är praktiskt och lätthanterligt. Inte lika enkelt ...
<Barre> ... (vad jag vet) när det kommer till pgp (om inte heman förklarar konceptet subkey för en sådan som mig.)
<Barre> s/pgp/gpg/
<Barre> andol: hittade denna, verkar som subkey är det jag är ute efter =) http://wiki.debian.org/subkeys
<Barre> "You should keep your private master key very, very safe. However, keeping all your keys extremely safe is inconvenient: every time you need to sign a new package upload, you need to copy the packages onto suitable portable media, go into your sub-basement, prove to the armed guards that you're you by using several methods of biometric and other identification, go through a deadly maze, feed the guard dogs the right kind of meat, and then finally ...
<Barre> ... open the safe, get out the signing laptop, and sign they packages" =)
<Nafallo> Barre: tack for paminnelsen ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: hu?
<Nafallo> Barre: jag kom pa att det kunde vara en bra ide att sluta acceptera visa nycklar ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: ahh.. ok..
<Barre> Nafallo: anytime =)
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Screedo> Spookan: god morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: Allt bra?
<einand> Spookan: tjenix
<Spookan> einand: Tjena!
<Screedo> Spookan: jodå, solen skiner. :)
<Screedo> själv då?
<Spookan> Screedo: Slappt och skönt här.. :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nice
<Spookan> Blir ju bra kvalitet med ogg. :P
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Secode i Göteborg?
<hexabit> Google verkar inte släppa någon Google Drive klient för Linux så jag skrev en egen:
<hexabit> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rzuhrl&s=6
<hexabit> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1825up&s=6
<hexabit> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2gshi4p&s=6
<hexabit> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2mo7ayd&s=6
<hexabit> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=242dds6&s=6
<hexabit> Det officella gdrive projektet är ju nedlagt och den andra som jag inte minns vad den heter kostar en massa stålar.
<jolaren> jag har lite problem att koppla ihop min samba connect med min andra dator med ubuntu i hemmet
<jolaren> förstår inte varför jag inte får mounta smb
<jolaren> är det meningen att det ska vara så svårt att mounta en share från terminalen?
<huttan> jolaren: kör båda ubuntu?
<jolaren> ja
<jolaren> lyckats mounta från ena burken nu på '' smb://surva/torrenter ''
<jolaren> hur kommer jag in på smb://surva/torrenter från nästa burk?
<huttan> jolaren: mounta med sshfs
<huttan> smidigare mellan två *nix
<jolaren> jag fick till det faktiskt medans jag stängde screenen
<jolaren> nästa problem är rättigheterna, när servern skapar nå fil på sambashare'n så är den låst
<Spookan> Alltså vissa är ju så Windows inbitna.. :/
<gaisten> jolaren: när servern skapar tror jag den ärver ifrån katalogen, vet att jag var lat och satte chmod 777 -R /toppkatalogen
<gaisten> sen create mask = 0775 i smb.conf på den sharen
<Nafallo> O_o
<Nafallo> bamsefar: jag vet.
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Va?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Är det i göteborg du ska börja på secode?
<Nafallo> Barre: inte tillrackligt med information om det dar portabla mediet...
<Nafallo> bamsefar: ser ut som att du hittat min facebook, dar jag inkluderat den informationen redan ;-)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Precis :)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Jag har en polare som jobbar på secode.
<Nafallo> fick inte lagga till den informationen pa linkedin annu :-(
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> Varför inte?
<Nafallo> jag har inte borjat annu :-P
<Nafallo> ...tyckte de
<bamsefar> Ok :)
<andol> Nafallo: Gött mos
<Nafallo> :-)
<cHarNe2> huttan: du tänker på Insync?
<cHarNe2> hexabit: ^
<huttan> cHarNe2: vad menar du?
<jolaren> tips på att hålla två samba discar syncade?
<jolaren> eller en folder på en samba disc :D
<MaxJesy> någon som har tips på hur jag ska gå tillväga med telia och youtube, youtube segar as-mycket med streamingbuffern, ibland står det helt stilla och man kan aldrig se ett klipp utan att bli arg och nästan ta ut det på tangentbordet
<MaxJesy> finns det något hack man kan göra?
<gaisten> jupp, blocka dom där cachnings-servrarna
<MaxJesy> kommer det flyta då?
<MaxJesy> hur gör jag det?
<gaisten> http://mitchribar.com/2013/02/time-warner-cable-sucks-for-youtube-twitchtv/
<gaisten> något liknande, sen om det hjälper för oss i sverige vettefan, men du är väl googlekunnig :)
<MaxJesy> njae, men detta verkar intressant.
<MaxJesy> men redan första raden buggade
<MaxJesy> ipfw  kommandot hittades ej
<andol> MaxJesy: Läste du även följande rad? "Linux – instead of ipfw use iptables command"
<Dynamit> hej alla glada
<Dynamit> är alla döda idag?
<andol> Dynamit: Nejdå, nyss återuppstådda :P
<Dynamit> ok
<huttan> död låter lite tråkigt
<Dynamit> vad tycker ni ska jag döda IPV4 helt i det interna nätverket?
<huttan> Dynamit: ja =)
<huttan> Dynamit: nej
<huttan> Dynamit: nej
<huttan> Dynamit: tyckte du mena om du skulle köra ipv4 i interna först hehe
<MaxJesy> andol, ja fast det verkar lönlöst
<MaxJesy> telia har felsökt detta i typ ett år
<MaxJesy> ska säga upp denna lina och köra via det mobila på comviq istället
<andol> MaxJesy: Jag har ingen som helst uppfattning som det generella problemet, utan var mest en kommantar på ditt problem att att du inte hittade ipfw.
<MaxJesy> där kan jag fan streama 1080 utan problem
<huttan> MaxJesy: testade du o blocka caching grejerna?
<Dynamit> IPV4 följer med ifrån början om man inte tarbort paketet i OpenWRT fundera på om det är någon vits att ha IPV4 när jag ändå har IPV6 dhcp server dock så levereran min ISP inte IPV6 än till mig
<huttan> MaxJesy: det snabbade upp det lite för mig
<MaxJesy> huttan, nepp
<MaxJesy> huttan, av det jag läst så ger det resultat ett par dagar
<andol> Dynamit: Tja, om inte annat så vill väl din arbetsstation kunna prata en del IPv4 med resten utav Internet?
<andol> Dynamit: Fast visst, internt kör jag i princip enbart IPv6 här hemma.
<Screedo> frågan är när ISP kommer leverera ipv6 till sina kunder.
<Dynamit> haha min lär göra det rätt snart
<Dynamit> helst om jag trycker på lite
<Screedo> tror man mjölkar företagen på pengar så mycket man kan sedan släpper man det till privatpersoner.
<Dynamit> de ska ändå inom snar framtid byta utrustningen till saker som pallar 1000/1000 anslutning till alla boende i föreningen
<andol> Screedo: Njae, tror snarare att det är lite "besvärligt" att få till det helt krångelfritt, och att det ännu inte finns tillräckligt incitatment att gå sista biten.
<Dynamit> där av att jag har införskaffat RB450G
<Spookan> einand: Är din server nere?
<Dynamit> tycker om utrymmet som är fritt i routern enligt webif min ;)
<Dynamit> 98%
<Screedo> hehe
<Dynamit> tittar jag i min WRT54GL så står det typ 15% om ens det
<Dynamit> oj stog 76% på WRT54GL men det finns knappt ingenting i den
<Dynamit> 1.14MB ledigt på den
<Dynamit> medans på RB450G så har jag så lite som 496.80MB ledigt ;)
<gaisten> stäng av loggning :) det hjälpte mig, kör mot en rsyslog istället
<Screedo> har en WRT54GL i lådan, har för mig att det är tomato firmware på den, men funderar på en dd-wrt och göra den till en AP.
<Dynamit> du jag ska göra min WRT54GL till AP då RB450G inte har WIFI
<Dynamit> kör OpenWRT
<Dynamit> skulle aldrig använda dd-wrt jäkla skit är vad dd-wrt är enligt mig
<Dynamit> tomato har jag bara läst och det jag har läst gör att jag nästan ryser pga. alla saker som är klart snodda ifrån OpenWRT
<Screedo> kör dd-wrt i min Cisco E4200 idag, är nöjd med den, men den blir snart ersatt av en virtuell Pfsense.
<gaisten> också sugen på ny router
<gaisten> kan aldrig bestämma mig för hårdvaran
<Screedo> gaisten: pfsense?
<gaisten> självfallet, men hårdvaran
<Screedo> kör den på en vm
<gaisten> nae, behöver jag göra grejer på hosten så vill jag gärna ha nätet kvar
<Dynamit> brb verkar som utmatningen ifrån consol har blivit dumm så ska se om omstart utav routern löser det ;)
<Screedo> ok, kör något atom baserat moderkort med 2 nic.
<gaisten> mjupp, finns lite fina men dock dyra appliances man kan köpa
<Screedo> jupp
<Dynamit> så
<Dynamit> det löste att konsol porten inte matade ut rätt
<Screedo> typ detta moderkort
<Screedo> http://www.mini-pc.se/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=97
<Screedo> sedan stoppar du i ett sådant här med ett litet usb minne http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/datortillbehor/usb-tillbehor/usb-uttag/pin-till-usb-jack-adapter-p98621
<Dynamit> som router? shit ni slår inte på lite
<Screedo> och detta usb minnet
<Screedo> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010619879/sandisk-cruzer-fit-usb-2-0-8gb/
<Dynamit> fan RB540G för en hemma användare är nästan att överdriva ordentligt
<Screedo> jag köpte ett sådant till mitt supermicro moderkort, den hade en usb typ A på kortet :)
<Dynamit> RB450G är också att överdriva nästan för hemma användare
<gaisten> kan lätt motivera en router för runt tusenlappen hemma hos regeringen
<Screedo> hehe
<Dynamit> om man inte är nörd så klart ;)
<Dynamit> regeringen ja
<Screedo> klart man är nörd :P
<Dynamit> du RB450G är nästan överdrivet även om man är nörd
<Dynamit> så vad är inte det där moderkortet då?
<Dynamit> undrar om man inte kan få in peerblock eller liknande program i routern så man slipper köra det på alla datorer så sparar man ju lite prestanda på datorn ;)
<gaisten> trist att den bara hade 2 portar
<gaisten> då behöver jag en managerbar switch för vlan endå
<Dynamit> undrar hur många jätte stora sårbarheter som finns i mina inställningar som de är just nu
<Dynamit> nästan så man ska nmap sig själv och kolla
<Screedo> gaisten: finns med fler portar. :)
<andol> Dynamit: Tja, om inte annat så ser du ju ut att exponera ganska många tjänster externt...
<Dynamit> ja det gör jag men en del måste vara öppna
<Dynamit> då jag kör en del servrar
<Screedo> gaisten: finns annars en hel del Gbit layer 2 switchar på blocket.
<Dynamit> men andol du kan inte pinga mig och få någon form av svar va?
<Dynamit> det ska vara inställt att bara droppa ping datan
<andol> Dynamit: Jotack, icmp pings verkar droppas
<andol> (Vad nu vinsten med det är...)
<Dynamit> lite förhindring över DDOS attackerna även om det inte gör mig odödlig men det gör det svårare för skript kidsen i alla fall
<Dynamit> de är de nötter man måste bry sig i tame tusan för de som vet vad de håller på med får inte lika lätt för sig att göra sånt bara för att
<andol> Vetisjutton hur mycket värre man kan dos:a i dagsläget med icmp, i jämförelse med allt annat.
 * andol är lite småallergisk mot (omotoverat?) icmp-blockande, då det både en och två och tre gånger har gjort jobbrelaterat felsökande onödigt mycket omständigare.
<Dynamit> skript kidsen vet ju inte vad de gör för det mesta så då kan man lika gärna göra det svårare för dem
<Dynamit> icmp är inte blokerad hos mig det är bättre gjort de droppas vilket är en jäkla skillnad
<Dynamit> för blokerar man så får värden reda på att man gör det i klar text. droppar man så säger den bara att den inte fick något svar
<andol> Jo, ifall det nu är ens är värt att försöka vara hemlig, samtidigt som man tillhandahåller såpass många tjänster publikt? :)
<andol> Utan ren nyfiknhet, hur mycket script-kids råkar du ut för?
<andol> Rent privat så har jag inte sett någon värre än försök till att brute-forca ssh:a samt försök at nyttja smtp:en som relay.
<Dynamit> nu har det varit lungt ett bra tag, men ett tag var det en jäkla massa nötter bara för att jag talade om för dem vad jag tyckte om deras uppförande men sänkte deras liner bra ofta bara genom några hundra ryssars datorer tack vare SuperNova mohahaha hämden är ljuv. Ett tag så hade jag jäklit hög svarstid och då tänkte jag ger mig fan på att nötterna försöker göra DOS/DDOS med icmp som sårbarhet så då såg jag till at
<Dynamit> och vola nu har jag bra ofta svars tid på 0ms
<Dynamit> naturligt vis skickade jag inte Data packet utan avsändare om inte de började och trodde att de var något
 * andol påminns om http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20010523
<Dynamit> tro att man är något och attackera 100/100 lina med Linux brandvägg och själv sitta som värd på mobilt bredband och tillåta blandannat icmp-paketen är inte så smart att tro att man är något då när den man attackerar har tillgång till flera tusen slavar utan att anstränga sig. Men det är förlegad tid det
<andol> Nästan lite trist att ingen velat ge sig på mig ju :P
<andol> Ifall kan skulle ta och leta upp några vi-användare att provocera...
<gaisten> andol: come at me bro
<Dynamit> andol: det roliga med mina inställningar är att märker den att det är försökt till attack och det finns avsändare så ja gissa vad den gör då?
<andol> gaisten: Fast vad man man egentligen säga, som sviden hårdare än den dagliga smärtan av att sitta med vi? :)
<gaisten> andol: nu andvänder jag vim, så atte :D
<andol> Dynamit: Någon form utav automatiserad hämnd?
<Dynamit> nja nästan
<Dynamit> den skickar tillbaka paketen
<Dynamit> så de attackerar sig själva
<Dynamit> mohahahaha
<andol> Dynamit: Antar att du bara gör det med tcp-trafik, och inte udp?
<Dynamit> har inte kollat så noga men nog allt bör jag göra udp reglerna betydligt grinigare
<Dynamit> tack för det andol ;)
<andol> gaisten: Tja, vi som vi*...
<gaisten> andol: tror inte du kan provocera mig :) andvänder emacs också
<Dynamit> shit vad mycket skit jag kommer avinstallera när jag ska använda min WRT54GL som AP
<Dynamit> frågan är om jag ska ta den som har fläkt eller den utan dock med SD-kort mod och använda som AP det blir nog den med fläkt
<andol> gaisten: Inte lite förvirrande att hoppa mellan lägena?
<gaisten> ibland blir det en å annan ctrl+x+s i vim, men inte så farligt
<gaisten> kör alltid in vim på servers, det sitter i fingrarna för config filer
<gaisten> andol: så visst kan det bli fel, men inte jobbigt
<andol> Jomendåså.
<Dynamit> shit måste komma ihåg att ändra på vissa saker innan jag använder backupen ifrån WRT54GL blir så konstigt att försöka använda webif tex. när 443 in till routern internt är stängd och port 80 internt är öppen som inte ens ska vara öppen
<Dynamit> eller den biten håller ju inte firewallen i utan det är uhttpd som håller i baa
<Dynamit> rätt ska vara rätt ;)
<gaisten> andol: vet du om det finns någe bra plugin för ruby on rails till emacs?
<andol> gaisten: Ingen aning, men man tycker ju nästan att det borde göra det.
<Dynamit> så nu får jag se om jag har gjort allting rätt med den modiferade backupen
<gaisten> andol: har bara hittat fin highlighting och lite annat gott, men ingen fin intergration med lightwight webservers
<gaisten> blir ett jäkla mickel
<andol> gaisten: Tänker att integrera med webrick? Hur skulle du vilja göra det ifrån emacs?
<gaisten> precis, har för mig att jag läste om det nånstans, men höll mig till aptana
<gaisten> andol: emacs-rails hette det visst
<gaisten> Management of WEBrick/Mongrel
<andol> gaisten: Måste dock erkänna att jag fortfarande inte riktigt förstår i vilken omfattning man vill peta på webrick/mongrel innifrån Emacs...
<gaisten> andol: ja nej det vet inte jag heller :) vill egentligen starta skiten innifrån emacs och att den andvänder sökvägen från mitt ruby projekt för att starta webrick
<andol> gaisten: Tja, min generella lösningen för dylikt är att splitta en nytt fönster, och däri öppna Shell Mode. På så vis får jag en terminal, utan att behöva lämna de tangentbordsbindningar jag sitter med etc
<andol> Tycker även att shell-mode är riktigt trevligt för att kopiera sökvägar från eller till terminal.
<gaisten> du menar -nw flaggan?
<MaxJesy> Global Notice on LSD
<andol> gaisten: Nej
<gaisten> andol: hepp!
<andol> gaisten: m-x shell
<gaisten> andol: allright, inte testat faktiskt
<andol> Eller mer vanligt: c-x 3; m-x shell
<gaisten> för att splitta?
<andol> Precis
<Peyam> vem e det som försöker hacka min irc?
<Peyam> wtf
<Peyam> 10 long in failed since last time
<Peyam> va fan
<Spookan> Peyam: ?
<Peyam> ngn försöker logga in på min irc konto
<Peyam> gång på gång
<Spookan> Du menar ditt nick?
<Peyam> a
<Spookan> Kolla med någon ircop.
<Spookan> Lol jag fick ett roligt mail. :P
<Spookan> Med ämne: Russian mafia has you...
<Peyam> haha
<Spookan> Och en länk... Haha..
<ehlu_> Ingen som råkar köra OS X här inne? :)
<johanbr> jolaren_: syncade hur? rsync kanske, beror på situationen
<JimTee> Jag får inte nautilus-scripts-manager att starta i 13.04. Någon mer som testat?
<JimTee> Nu blir jag snart sur
<Spookan> JimTee: Varför då?
<JimTee> Jag får inte nautilus-scripts-manager att starta i 13.04.
<Spookan> JimTee: Ok.
<JimTee> Men skam den som ger sig :)
<Peyam> hej biatches
<Peyam> Vad ska jag göra för applikation
<ehlu> Peyam: Gör ett program som mailar information om din dator en gång i timmen till min epost adress
<ehlu> min dator*
<Peyam> haah
<ehlu> Typ
<Peyam> va gör den för nytta
<Peyam> tänkte på en conky theme generator
<ehlu> Ja om man t.ex som jag har en server så är det ju bra att få lite rapporter
<ehlu> En gång i timmen var väl att överdriva
<ehlu> Men en gång om dagen vore ju lämpligare
<Peyam> vf?
<ehlu> Bara ett förslag, jag har gjort det en gång i tiden bara för att jag ville lära mig
<Peyam> info om MIN dator till DIG?
<ehlu> omg..
<ehlu> läs vad jag skrev
<Peyam> Gör ett program som mailar information om din dator en gång i timmen till min epost adress
<Peyam> vf?
<ehlu> Raden efter?
<Peyam> vadå MIN epost
<ehlu> GÖR ETT PROGRAM SOM MAILAR INFORMATION OM DIN DATOR TILL DIN MAILADRESS
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> du skrev fel
<Peyam> erkänn att du skrev fel i början
<ehlu> Läs raden efter vad jag skrev
<ehlu> Ja men jag rättade till det?
<ehlu> Sluta vara jobbig
<Peyam> jaha okej
<ehlu> 0059 ( ehlu) Peyam: Gör ett program som mailar information om din dator en gång i timmen till min epost adress
<Peyam> men du skrev fel i början
<ehlu> 0059 ( ehlu) min dator*
<ehlu> Vad är problemet? Är det något att hänga upp sig på?
<Peyam> ja men du skrev fel
<Peyam> det e poängen
<ehlu> Nä nu åker du på ignore igen
<Peyam> meh
<Peyam> du tål inte se dej själv ha fel
<Peyam> så självisk
<huttan> ehlu: jag kör os x
<Peyam> huttan: på apple maskin?
<huttan> ja
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> jag vill köra hackintposh
<Peyam> men e ej säer om det kmr funka
<huttan> du är för noob för det
<Peyam> näää
<Peyam> orkar ej bara läsa en massa
<Peyam> jag e inte noob
<huttan> som sagt
<Peyam> jag e supernoob
<ehlu> huttan: http://forum.macworld.se/topic/57624-att-goera-specialtecken-i-mac-os-x/page__view__findpost__p__1616971
<Peyam> mac e bajs
<Peyam> windows xp e bäst
<ehlu> Förstår du vad jag menar?
<huttan> ehlu: aldrig känt av det problemet, kör engelsk layout för det mesta
<huttan> förstår precis vad du menar
<ehlu> huttan: ok
<ehlu> Har inte riktigt haft tid att fixa till det, eller ork
<huttan> du kan ju ändra keyboard binds för profilen
<ehlu> I terminalen menar du?
<huttan> ja
<Peyam> En fråga
<huttan> men om option 2 ska va @
<Peyam> Kan jag på ngt sätt se mina filmer med alla datorer hemma
<huttan> hmm
<huttan> roligt problem
<Peyam> jag har en surfplatta
<Peyam> och jag filmer på min stora datorn
<Peyam> hur kan jag på smidigt sätt kunna se filmer på min surftplatta
<ehlu> huttan: :P
<Spookan> ehlu: Hade du bekymmer med din Mac?
<ehlu> Spookan: Ah bara det med snabel a i terminalen
<huttan> ehlu: nä fan, att ha ett smidigt bind för att gå mellan svenska o engelska är nog det smidigaste
<Peyam> Ursäkta
<Spookan> ehlu: Funkar inte med Alt Gr + 2?
<ehlu> Vilket jag använder ganska mycket när jag ssh, jag skulle ju kunna lägga in aliases för allt. Men jag ivll ju få det att fungera
<Peyam> ngn här har riktiga problem
<ehlu> Spookan: Finns ingen alt gr :P
<Spookan> ehlu: Just ja, Cmd då?
<ehlu> Nope, har testat allt
<ehlu> Peyam: haha ah du har riktiga problem :P
<ehlu> Seriösa problem :P
<Spookan> ehlu: Kör du svenska eller engelska?
<ehlu> Spookan: Svenska
<Spookan> ehlu: Ska kolla lite..
<Peyam> ehlu: ja..
<Peyam> kanske borde lägga filmerna på dropbox
<ehlu> Spookan: Schysst, om jag inte svarar här så dra iväg ett pm om du hittar något.
<Peyam> och öppna dem på min mobil
<ehlu> Peyam: Jätte onödigt
<Peyam> ehlu: vad föreslår du
<ehlu> Hört talas om att man kan dela ut diskarna?
<Peyam> nej
<ehlu> Ah det kan man iallafall göra.
<Peyam> tänk om min router hade ngt minne
<huttan> Peyam: det har den
<ehlu> Peyam: Dela ut din hårddisk på datorn, tanka ner någon app så du kommer åt hårddisken. Punkt slut :)
<ehlu> På din surfplatta alltså
<Peyam> ja men då måste jagg ha datorn på
<ehlu> Ja, självklart
<ehlu> Köp en nätverksdisk?
<Peyam> ja men då kan ja lika gärna kolla  via min dator jo
<Peyam> jag vill ha datorn avstängd
<ehlu> Då kan jag säga att du har ett problem
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> ftp server
<Peyam> måste datorn va på?
<Peyam> med ftp server
<ehlu> Peyam: Det kräver fortfarande att datorn är på?
<huttan> Peyam: nej, en ftp server körs i "luften"
<ehlu> Hahaha!
<Spookan> ehlu: Hittar inget... Men shift + cmd + 2 då?
<Peyam> borde göra ett program som gör de
<ehlu> Peyam: Hahaha fixar du så att du kan se filmer från din avstängda dator i din surfplatta så är du duktig!
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> kanske ngn router med stor minne som kan ha saker o ting i sig
<Peyam> filer
<Peyam> så ja kan komma åt dem med hög hastighet
<huttan> Peyam: en router med usb port
<huttan> Peyam: så kan du uppnå det du vill
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> jag kan knappt ngt om hordwara
<ehlu> Peyam: Köp en router med usb uttag så du kan koppla på en hårddisk t.ex?
<huttan> då blir det inte lätt
<ehlu> Spookan: Funkar inte :/
<Peyam> e det lätt då? kmr routern känna igen hdden?
<huttan> Peyam: jag tror det är bättre du åker till coop o köper en brödrost
<ehlu> :D
<Peyam> varför?
<Peyam> brödrost?
<huttan> Peyam: börja med nått i din nivå
<Peyam> vad finns i den?
<Peyam> ni e säkert släkt med Satan
<Peyam> alla ni
<huttan> Peyam: när du lärt dig använda den så går du över till tv kontrollen, o jobbar dig sedan sakta men säkert upp till micron, för att sedan om några år testa linux igen
<Spookan> ehlu: DÃ¥ vettefasiken...
<Peyam> huttan: näääj
<Peyam> tror inte du själv kan mkt om linux
<Peyam> och vad har linux med det jag vill o göra
<Peyam> pff
<Peyam> biatch
<ehlu> omg
<Spookan> huttan: Inte mata trollen.
<Peyam> jag bara överförde skiten med usb
<huttan> kunde inte låta bli..
<huttan> dumt misstag kanske hehe
<ehlu> Kvällsnöje :)
<huttan> ja =)
<Peyam> huttan: du gör massor med dumma misstag
<Peyam> erkän att du gjorde ett misstag
<huttan> Peyam: im guilty!
<ehlu> Hahahahaha!
<Peyam> bra att du erkände
<ehlu> huttan: Akta dig för Tony Montana
<Peyam> Nu går o kolla på matrix
<Peyam> adjöööö
<Peyam> otrevliga människor
<huttan> haha
<ehlu> Hahaha han kollar nog på matrix en gång om dagen :P
<huttan> sann film
<ehlu> Spookan: Tack ändå :)
<Spookan> ehlu: Np.. ;)
<huttan> 1.5h kvar
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-24
<nicklas> hallå, färsk installation på en asus ultrabook, med nvidia geforce gt 740m, men drivrutinen hittas inte på den tabben där man installerar drivrutinerna. vad kan jag göra?
<nicklas> ingen?
<realubot> nicklas: Är det en sådan där hybrid-dator?
<realubot> nicklas: Med två graffekort?
<realubot> nicklas: Vilket modellnummer är det på datorn?
<nicklas> realubot, ingen aning, hur tar jag reda på det? det är en sån: http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/asus/asus-k551lb-xx227h-i7-4500u-8gb-24gb-ssd-750gb-gt740-2gb-w8-p26299885
<realubot> nicklas: Det brukar stå på chassit.
<realubot> En klisterlapp med information. Där står ofta serienumret på datorn.
<nicklas> de står annars på den länken. det vet jag att man kan kolla så, jag menade mer hur man kollar om det är en hybrid?
<nicklas> realubot, blir du nå klokare?
<nicklas> fibz_ i #xubuntu säger att jag inte ska försöka installera drivisarna, men vill ju kunna använda kortet fullt ut
<realubot> nicklas: Jag misstänker att det är ett s.k. hybrid-grafikkort och då fungerar inte de drivrutinerna som Ubuntu föreslår.
<nicklas> ok, behöver jag köra bumblebee?
<nicklas> realubot, alltså, det är xubuntu, men det är ju ändå ubuntu.
<realubot> nicklas: Hittar inte K551LB. Bara S551LB. Är det den här du har: http://www.asus.com/se/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/ASUS_VivoBook_S551LB/#overview
<realubot> nicklas: Hur som helst. Det verkar som om datorn använder nVidias Optimus-teknologin ja.
<nicklas> tror det, men touch funkar inte, ioförsej kör jag linux nu, har blåst ut alla spår av windows
<realubot> nicklas: Jag är tveksam till att du får touch att fungera på den. Det är om Ubuntu toch fungerar då.
<nicklas> realubot, men installerar jag bara bumblebee is å fall? har aldrig använt det, alltid installerat drivisar på det vanliga sättet?
<nicklas> realubot, använder inte touch ändå så
<realubot> nicklas: "Long story short, Linux users are still best advised to try to stay away from any Optimus-like laptops/ultrabooks that pair a discrete GPU with an Intel integrated HD Graphics solution. There is no dynamic switching "out of the box" like found on Windows, the NVIDIA binary driver doesn't have any proper support for this solution, when manually switching and using the Nouveau driver the performance is awful, 
<realubot> nicklas: Bumblebee är tyvärr ingen höjdare.
<realubot> nicklas: Det är en nödlösning.
<nicklas> realubot, ajdå, men om man ändå vill använda kortet, går det ens?
<realubot> nicklas: Behöver du grafikkortet då?
<nicklas> realubot, hade ju tänkt att jag skulle spela lite kanske
<nicklas> skit
<realubot> nicklas: Ja det går nog men du får använda det för varje program som du vill använda det till. Du får starta programmen i Terminalen med något kommando.
<realubot> nicklas: Vad ska du spela?
<realubot> nicklas: Normalt så är det Windows som gäller om man vill spela.
<nicklas> fps, kanske nåt på steam
<nicklas> jo jag vet
<nicklas> realubot,  den enda disten som gick att starta utan att ändra i bios, va *buntu, (uefi)
<realubot> nicklas: Vad får du om du kör: lsb_release -a
<realubot> nicklas: Här har du information om Bumblebee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Screedo> God morgon
<nicklas> realubot, nicklas@nicklas-S551LB:~$ lsb_release -a
<nicklas> No LSB modules are available.
<nicklas> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<nicklas> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<nicklas> Release:	13.10
<nicklas> Codename:	saucy
<nicklas> nicklas@nicklas-S551LB:~$
<nicklas> Screedo, morrn
<realubot> nicklas: Det finns en #bumblebee kanal.
<nicklas> k
<realubot> nicklas: Där om någonstans borde de veta om Bumblebee är rätt lösning för dig.
<realubot> nicklas: Jag vet inte om Bumblebee fungerar med just ditt grafikkort. Men jag tror du har en dator med hybrid-grafikkort Optimus och det innebär att du inte kan använde den vanliga nvidia-drivrutinen.
<nicklas> realubot, ok tack :-)
<realubot> nicklas: Och om du har ett Optimus-grafikkort så kommer du som jag citerade inte att komma i närheten av Windows-prestandan med Bumblebee.
<realubot> nicklas: Ett alt. är att köra Windows 8 på datorn och sedan Ubuntu i virtuealbox.
<nicklas> realubot, och det finns inget annat sätt att få drivisarna installerade än med bumblebee? om inte med ubuntu/xubuntu, kanske med nån annan dist?
<realubot> nicklas: Jag tror tyvärr inte det.
<nicklas> ok
<realubot> nicklas: Det är mycket möjligt att Bumblebee fungerar men sedan får du starta programmen som ska använda gt740 från Terminalen och även om du gör det så kommer prestandan att vara lägre än i Windows.
<realubot> nicklas: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_zenbook_gfx&num=1
<nicklas> realubot, man kanske skulle behållt windows, problemet är att jag inte tål det. och jag har blåst både ssd:n och hdd:n, så återställningsgrejerna är borta ändå
<nicklas> realubot, de där siffrorna ser inte så roliga ut
<realubot> nicklas: Rekommenderar dig att läsa den här tråden om du ska installera Bumblebee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195975
<realubot> nicklas: Du ser på slutet att han lyckas få Bumblebee att använda rätt nvidia-drivrutin.
<realubot> nicklas: Jag vet inte om UEFI stället till det men förr var det ju bara att ladda ner en defulat-skiva och installera med serienyckeln på datorn.
<realubot> Det kanske inte fungerar så längre. Jag har aldrig provat Windows 8.
<nicklas> mm, nyckeln har jag skrivit ner
<nicklas> fanns inget sätt att skapa återställningsskivor, har gått att göra förut
<nicklas> realubot, men den näst sista där, verkar inte ha använt bumblebee?
<realubot> nicklas: Jo det tror jag. Men Bumblebee använder nvidia-drivrutinen.
<realubot> Så det gäller att Bumblebee använde rätt nvidia-drivrutin om det ska fungera också.
<nicklas> känns lite smått irriterande detta
<nicklas> :P
<realubot> "In addition, every single email message you send or receive—100 percent of them—is encrypted while moving internally. This ensures that your messages are safe not only when they move between you and Gmail's servers, but also as they move between Google's data centers—something we made a top priority after last summer’s revelations."
<realubot> http://googleblog.blogspot.se/2014/03/staying-at-forefront-of-email-security.html
<einand> Någon som äger en ChromCast?
<einand> realubot: skiter i om dom är krypterade eller inte, så länge jag inte är den enda ägaren av nycklarna
<andol> einand: Själv tycker jag att det är bättre att de krypterar än att de inte krypterar. Även ifall det finns massor utav scenarion där det inte hjälper så så gör ett extra lager utav kryptering alltid massinsamling svårare för någon.
<einand> andol: i detta fallet tror jag inte det gör det svårare alls, eftersom det är dekrypterat när det skickas till min maskin
<einand> eller någon annans
<andol> einand: Fast ska det avlyssnas mot dig, och alla andra, kan det mycket väl röra sig om fler nätlänkar du måste in och avlyssna.
<einand> andol: snarare, att jag tror inte e-mailen är indviiduelt krypterade per användare
<larsemil> vilka paket ar det som ska installeras for att man ska fa svenskt sprak i debian/ubuntu? kor lxde
<peyam> när kmr den där jävla 14.04
<peyam> va fan
<peyam> jag har inte installerat ngt på min xubuntu för jag vill inte slösa bort tid
<larsemil> peyam: i april. darav 04.
<peyam> jag vet
<peyam> e bara  trött på gamla softwares
 * Barre gissar på att det blir den 30:e april, strax före midnatt
<peyam> Barre, va söt du e
<peyam> hittade en ibm thinkpad t90
<peyam> fett gammal
<peyam> men hade ingen laddare
<peyam> realubot, hej
<einand> Folk
<peyam> ja?
<maxjezy> peyam hur visste du att jag var online innan jag joina här?
<peyam> maxjezy, Jag ser allting
<maxjezy> peyam, dela med dig av kunskapen istället :)
<maxjezy> peyam ser du mig genom min webcam också?
<peyam> nej du har ingen
<peyam> xchat du e i min väönlista
<maxjezy> hur visste du att jag inte har en webcam?
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> shit tar CSN 1040kr i påminnelseavgift
<peyam> einand, åhh
<peyam> maxjezy, gissade
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.552868/apple-vill-ha-graddfil-hos-comcasthttp://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.552868/apple-vill-ha-graddfil-hos-comcast
<maxjezy> härligt med gräddfil.
<maxjezy> slängde precis in en pizza i ugnen som är klar om 2 minuter
<maxjezy> köpte 2 till mig själv igår för frugan ville inte ha någon
<maxjezy> så blev det en över :)
<maxjezy> hur många gånger behöver man skriva över ett minne i en surfplatta för att säkert sälja den vidare
<maxjezy> så ingen info kan extraheras
<HeMan> maxjezy: svårt att säga generellt då det är wear leveling
<HeMan> maxjezy: så när du skriver över datat så skriver du på ett nytt ställe i stället för där ditt gamla data ligger
<peyam> asså jag orkar inte med mit liv
<peyam> sover hela tiden
<peyam> och har ångest
<HeMan> peyam: jobbigt
<HeMan> peyam: när jag haft liknande känslor har jag försökt bryta mönster
<HeMan> peyam: jag bor i Stockholm av nästan samma anledning
<HeMan> peyam: jag bodde i Umeå tidigare
<maxjezy> HeMan, så även om jag skriver över hela disken så är det inte säkert?
<maxjezy> varje liten kilobajt
<HeMan> maxjezy: precis
<peyam> HeMan, jag går på antidepresiva
<peyam> gör mig så lat
<maxjezy> meh, fan.
<maxjezy> nu vågar jag inte sälja den alls
<HeMan> peyam: jobbigt
<maxjezy> lika bra att bricka den mellan två tegelstenar
<maxjezy> peyam atarax?
<peyam> maxjezy, atarax e inte antidepressiv .
<maxjezy> nä, det är väl lite "lugnande"
<peyam> men det kan bli lergigan ibland. men jag har inte behövt den på länge
<peyam> ja. det e det. mit livsstörsta  isstag att jag tog den
<peyam> det var fel medicin
<peyam> asså för just mig för jag hade långvarig ångest och inte bara en liten period
<peyam> atarax är bra om man har ångest bara en liten period och inte några år
<maxjezy> jag var till läkaren på begäran av arbetsförmedlingen, läkaren skulle skriva ett utlåtande för att ge mig möjligheten att "kom i jobb"
<maxjezy>  detta betala ams 2200kr för
<peyam> låt dem betala
<HeMan> peyam: nu vet jag inte hur din livssituation ser ut i övrigt men ett tips kan vara att se om man hittar någon kurs som kan vara lite utanför ens vanlig spår
<maxjezy> läkaren skicka ut mig efter 3 minuter
<HeMan> peyam: tex danskurs eller skepparexamen
<maxjezy> och kopierade bara texten förra läkaren skrev.
<peyam> jag går i skolan men går inte ens i skolan.. jag klarar mig bra när jag pluggar hemma
<maxjezy> fyfan vad värdelös vården är
<peyam> jag måste leta exjobb
<maxjezy> min läkare hade sagt upp sig med så jag fick träffa någon annan som jag inte alls var bekväm med
<peyam> men även det orkar jag inte med
<peyam> maxjezy, var det allmän läkare?
<maxjezy> har träffat två läkare nu som inte kunnat skilja på han/hon
<peyam> haha
<maxjezy> peyam jepp
<maxjezy> en var kines och den andra var något annat
<maxjezy> hette mohammed
<peyam> du ska träffa en överläkare.
<peyam> jag träffade en överläkare som var så jävla bra.
<maxjezy> fan ja är så förbannad på att det inte finns några språk krav
<peyam> jag förstår.  kräv en svensktalande
<maxjezy> jag gjorde ju det
<maxjezy> men jag blev inte meddelad om att de bytt
<peyam> jag snackade en gång med en rysk läkare som hade svensk efternamn. antagligen var hon gift med en svenne. men hon fattar knappt vad jag sa och det framkom tydligt att hon var väldigt osäker så hon skickade mig till en psykiatri där träffade jag två svenska läkare som var jävligt duktiga
<maxjezy> åkte in 3 timmar tidigare för att inte stressa då stress pajar mig hårt
<peyam> stress eller ångestpanik?
<maxjezy> mina läkare vill bara ge mig atarax
<maxjezy> jag sa att jag fick jätteont i bröstet av atarax
<peyam> va fan. men sa du att du haft ångest längre?
<maxjezy> då skratta han och sa, nej det var inte atarax
<peyam> ja det händer, man får en kliande känsla.
<peyam> han ljuger
<peyam> du måste äta mat lite innan medicinen
<maxjezy> jag vågar inte äta de
<peyam> ja men om du inte kan sova. jag tar dem bara om jag vill sova ut
<maxjezy> så påstod han att man inte kan få ångest och må dåligt psykiskt av att kräkas
<maxjezy> och påstod att det var tvärtom
<maxjezy> att man mår illa pga ångesten
<peyam> men vad e dina symptomer?
<maxjezy> att jag mått illa och kräkts i 4 år dagligen skratta han åt
<peyam> ja det e sant. man får svettningar och rädlsa för kräkas
<peyam> ja men då är inte atarax ngt för dej. du ska ta antidepressiva
<maxjezy> nej, alltså jag är inte ens deppig
<maxjezy> bara deppig pga att vården är så kass
<maxjezy> att de inte undersöker mig utan bara skriver ut piller
<peyam> ja men antidepressiva är en samlingsnamn för medicin för ångest tvångstankar och depression
<maxjezy> ja, men jag har problem i magen
<peyam> det e inte bara för depression. oftast så leder ångest o stres till depression utan att man själv märker det. du behöver inte vara deprimerad för det
<peyam> ont i magen?
<peyam> problem*
<maxjezy> jag kräks varje morgon
<peyam> efter eller innan maten?
<maxjezy> oavsätt vilket
<maxjezy> kräks på dagarna med
<maxjezy> och kvällarna
<peyam> asså det e mkt möjligt att det är pga stress
<peyam> känner du spänning i halsen innan du spyr?
<maxjezy> nepp
<peyam> har de kollat i din mage?
<maxjezy> jag har röntgats
<peyam> för jag spydde också varje dag.  de gjorde masor med undersökningar på mig sen efter 12 år visade sig att det var stress och ångest .
<peyam> nu mår jag hur bra som helst
<maxjezy> det jag behöver är ett jävla intyg från läkaren som är mer utförligt än det jag hade innan där det står att jag bör undvika stress, psykosomatiskt bla bla.
<maxjezy> men han ville inte ändra på det, så nu får jag inget jobb
<maxjezy> jobbet jag skulle få skulle gjort mig frisk utan mediciner, för det skulle erbjuda mig ett lugnt tempo
<peyam> jag hålelr inte med han
<maxjezy> lite som rehablitering
<peyam> jag tkr att man ska faca det mesta utan att må dåligt
<peyam> jag föreslår att du ska köra med antidepressiva. det kmr förändra ditt liv
<peyam> om du kör med rätt hjälp förstås
<peyam> brb
<huttan> morgon
<maxjezy> HeMan, hur rensar man möjligheten så ingen kan snoka i mina gamla dokument på surfplattan om ja säljer den ?
<maxjezy> jag har nollställt (fabrikinställt den) 2 ggr
<maxjezy> och fyllt den med lagligt nerladdad film 2 ggr
<maxjezy> man vet ju att folk köper gamla datorgrejer och extraherar data och säljer det till badoo
<huttan> maxjezy: lägg den i vatten i 5min
<maxjezy> så öppnar badoo ett konto i ens namn åt en och sedan skickar de mail till massa snygga tjejer att jag efterfrågar dem.
<maxjezy> huttan, ska jag ha surfplattan i en plastpåse?
<huttan> maxjezy: inte om du vill uppnå maximal effekt
<huttan> dvs att ingen ska kunna titta på din data
<Meerkat> maxjezy, plocka bort disken, sätt i en ny.
<maxjezy> Meerkat det är ju en surfplatta som ja ska sälja
<maxjezy> den har antagligen ett litet fastlött chipp
<maxjezy> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1868723
<Meerkat> aha, då är du rätt körd om du vill uppnå det du nämnt ovan.
<maxjezy> denna platta är det
<maxjezy> okej, då slänger jag den istället
<maxjezy> efter att jag kört huttan metoden
<huttan> maxjezy: badkaret är säkert o bra
<Meerkat> maxjezy, du kan väl behålla den istället?
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha den
<maxjezy> vill inte ha en massa androider springandes i mitt hem
<huttan> nä äpplen är trevligare
<maxjezy> rensar ur allt som inte är microsoft
<Meerkat> maxjezy, http://www.tweaking4all.com/hardware/pc/ssd-upgrade-for-acer-iconia-tab-w500/
<Meerkat> inte samma modell, men du bör kunna följa guiden så att du kan ta bort minnesdelen innan du kastar den.
<peyam> Salam
<peyam> igen
<peyam> maxjezy, görs gubbisen?
<maxjezy> peyam, jag fixar gratis netflix
<peyam> till Linux
<maxjezy> näe, windows
<peyam> eller som mina vänner säger Lainux
<larsemil> elajtnux
<peyam> okunniga bitches
<peyam> de borde hänga sig själv från Liberty statu
<maxjezy> netflix verkar inte stödja annat än mac och windows
<peyam> båda suger
<maxjezy> xbox playstation och wii
<peyam> fast mac e bra
<peyam> fast den e baserad på bsd och den e långsamt
<peyam> i dont like big time
<Meerkat> windows är inte så slött faktiskt
<Meerkat> boota windows 2003 vs. ubuntu server i VM så vinner windows 2003.
<larsemil> min linux bootar på sju sekunder. hade det varit server hade det nog varit kanske fyra. :D
<peyam> min xubuntu e svinsnabb
<peyam> kör på ssd
<peyam> men min TV skärm suger
<maxjezy> om jag hade ssd skulle min boota på 5 sekunder
<peyam> och jag hatar att ubuntu inte är rolling release
<huttan> larsemil: ja, mina ubuntu bootar om på under 3s
<larsemil> huttan: :)
<peyam> jag hatar att jag måste uppgradera för ny software
<huttan> larsemil: har dock småpillat lite i runlevels, men ingen märkvärdigt
<larsemil> min är helt standard och kde.
<peyam> jag kmr ändra priority levels i min linux
<huttan> ah, inget grafiskt på servrarna
<peyam> huttan, orka. fett jobbigt ju
<huttan> peyam: terminalen har varit min kompis i över 16 år
<peyam> orka
<maxjezy> wtf, netflix ska vara gratis första månaden
<huttan> peyam: det är tvärtom, att göra saker i GUI är "orka"
<maxjezy> men de har redan dragit pengar
<peyam> ja ibland
<peyam> för alla GUI inte funegrar som de ska
<peyam> and I hate it big time
<Meerkat> maxjezy, varför ger du dem kontouppgifter? Jag testade en gratis månad och gav inget sådant.
<peyam> maxjezy, hur mkt tror du jag kan tjäna om jag spelar in porr?
<maxjezy> Meerkat, jag gav dem inte mina kontouppgifter
<huttan> peyam: jag kan sponsra dig med 500kr om jag får filmen
<maxjezy> peyam 500 kr
<Meerkat> maxjezy, hur drog de i så fall?
<peyam> huttan, maxjezy vad säger hon på svenska? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybcvlxivscw
<maxjezy> Meerkat från mitt mastercard
<peyam> huttan, ja det låter ju bra. måste bara hitta en frivillig o ligga med
<maxjezy> peyam, vet inte riktigt men visst är hon snygg
<peyam> maxjezy, hon ser svensk ut. så ja hon e snygg.
<peyam> jag vågar inte skriva vad som helst här- dem tar loggar på ubuntu-se och sen kan min flickvän hitta allt om hon googlar på mitt namn
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> äh, fan, netflix förtjänar mina pengar
<maxjezy> denna tjänst var ju asbra
<peyam> cok jobbigt
<maxjezy> svensktal på turtles
<peyam> maxjezy, e du finne?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag ser också bra ut
<peyam> vf åker du inte hem? vf e du i vårt sverige?
<peyam> maxjezy, yum yum
<maxjezy> ganska ovanligt att vi finnar ser bra ut
<peyam> brudarna ser bra ut
<maxjezy> enligt min smak alltså
<Meerkat> peyam, sverige, finland, norge, danmark, och island är samma land
<peyam> vad heter du för facebook?
<maxjezy> jag har inte facebook
<einand> Jag har det coolaste namnet av alla på facebook?
<peyam> Meerkat, Inte finland. deras språk e fett konstigt.
<peyam> einand, vad heter du på fb?
<einand> peyam: http://fb.com/einand
<maxjezy> viaplay drog inte pengar som netflix gjorde
<maxjezy> nu har jag både viaplay och netflix
<Barre> delhage: har blivit erbjuden att få en gratis självstudiekurs (veckovis avstämning med kursledare via webex) och en voucher för SuSE CLA, är det något man skall haka på? Eller tror du det räcker med cert-vouchern och att jag skippar studien?
<bamsefar> Haha, jag läste självmordskurs för SuSE. :P
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/page/9609/linksys-wrt1900ac-dual-band/?ssel=false&utm_campaign=507474-2014324&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Link_Linksys
<Barre> bamsefar: det ena utesluter inte det andra... ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är nog så det är.
<Barre> lite osäker på YaST, men resten av det (måste borsta lite på rpm) bode inte vara så svårt..
 * andol räknar nu kallt med att vid tillfälle få se Barre framföra https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU
<Barre> andol: hahaha
<peyam> einand, jag addade dej nu
<einand> Varför då?
<peyam> för jag ville
<peyam> realubot, har du fb?
<peyam> maxjezy, vf har du ingen facebook?
<peyam> jag gjorde ett par uppgifter åt en tjej i mekanik
<peyam> när jag gjort allt snyggt i latex
<peyam> så säger hon att hon har löst dem
<peyam> vf sa hon att jag skulle göra dem då
<peyam> idiot
<maxjezy> peyam, jag har en ny facebook men jag har inga vänner där
<maxjezy> och vill inte ha några heller
<maxjezy> har den bara för att följa vissa jag gillar
<einand> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/kinesiskt-te-plagierar-s/
<bamsefar> andol: Vart ska du jobba i Stockholm?
<andol> bamsefar: South Pole
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Det är jag farbror Peyam
<bamsefar> andol: Ok, coolt.
<andol> bamsefar: Japp, känns helt rätt att börja jobba för ett företag där VDn kör sin mail via mutt :)
<bamsefar> Nice
<bamsefar> andol: Gjorde inte operas vd det? :P
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, med tanke på att våran nuvarande VD kommer ifrån affärssidan utav företaget så...
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> andol: Min VD läser inte sina mail med mutt, det vore bra om han gjorde det.
<bamsefar> Kanske ska tipsa.
<andol> "Alla coola VD:ar gör det."
<delhage> Barre: det är väl bra med en gratis självstudiekurs? Fast CLAn är väl hyfsat enkel
<phnom> God kväll, är det någon av er glada hjältar som har pysslat något med Arduino och Modbus RTU/Seriell kommunikation? Jag har en Uno och kopplat upp Tx/Rx mot en MAX485 men när jag försöker prata med min fina skärm så säger den bara error, och enligt min logikanalysator så händer ingenting på seriesnöret :/
<spermharen> Godkväll
<spermharen> oops ... brb ... dåligt namn
<Spookan> einand: Tjabba grabben! Har du fortfarande en minecraft server uppe?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld: Kampen mot hackarna" SVT2 20:00-21:00. id-stöld, stuxnet, kvantkrypto, paranoid computing, massa kul (repris tis,lör)
<danielholm> David-A: tack för tipset!
<David-A> repris från 24 mars 2013: http://pastie.org/8965558 , ett program som visar belastningen i högtalaren
<David-A> spara som ~/bin/cpugnäll och starta i en terminal med kommandot cpugnäll
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-25
<Barre> HeMan: du som är kung på ipv6, jag skulle behöva få lite input på hur jag skall subnäta mitt hemmanät och vilka ipv6-tjänster som jag bör använda för detta. Så, när du har tid hojta till :)
<coffe> Barre vad är det du vill göra ?
<coffe> subnetta ipv6 ?:P
<bamsefar> Barre: /64:or per subnät bara?
<Barre> coffe: jag vill routa mitt hemmanät
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har ett /64 nät att leka med...
<bamsefar> Ok, då kan du inte använda slaac om du subnettar
<coffe> jag har ju satt upp mina så de via dhcp registerar sina namn i dns:en för slippa minnas ip
<Barre> bamsefar: så slaac är beroende av /64 ?
<bamsefar> Ja
<Barre> så då är det dhcp6 då rå? någon favvo av dessa? och finns det någon dhcp relay för ivp6?  många frågor blir det
<bamsefar> Oklart
<coffe> isc har jag anv hela tiden.
<coffe> men vill du köra enklet så bara rulla slaac för default behöver du ingen dhcp
<coffe> sedan går det ju att utöka slaac med dhcp om man vill
<coffe> vad jag håller på att göra om till .. är att sätta FW regler via ip mask så *:*:*:*:80:* får ta mot webtrafik
<coffe> å på de maskiner som ska det så får dom även en sån address
<Barre> coffe: jo, jag kör isc idag också. Men enligt bamsefar så fungerar ju inte slaac på mindre masker än /64
<coffe> Barre, de har nog bamsefar rätt i .
<bamsefar> Det har jag.
<Barre> jag litar på bamsefar, det är en duktig get det..
<coffe> bamsefar, ja säger ju de. :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Varför har du bara fått en /64 då?
<Barre> bamsefar: vet inte... kanske kan eska ett större nät, kör tunnel från sixx
<Barre> sixxs that is
<bamsefar> Det kan du kanske.
<bamsefar> Kör du HE kan du få ett /48 iaf.
 * andol fick i alla fall en /48 från SixXS
<coffe> andol,  hur lyckades du med det ?
<andol> coffe: Åtminstone när jag ansökte så vart det default, när man väl gick ifrån att ha en enskild adress till att ha ett routat nät.
<coffe> andol, jag har bara fått ut 64:or
<andol> Antar att dde har ändrat sina rutiner i sådant fall.
<Barre> hehe.. jag har 212 credits på SiXXs och kan utan problem requesta ett /48 nät. det borde väl gå att köra genom samma tunnel, eller måsta jag först skapa en ny tunnel?
<coffe> man kan välja mellan tunnel och subnet
<coffe> med subnet får man en 48:a
<coffe> You currently have 463 ISK.
<andol> Barre: Rätt säker på att du kan välja att routa 48:an genom en befintlig tunnel.
<coffe> ja det går
<coffe> när man frågar om ett så frågar de vilken tunnel man vill routa det över
<coffe> Barre, https://www.sixxs.net/home/requestsubnet/
<Barre> coffe: redan gjort =)
<coffe> Sweet
<coffe> andol,  stort tack för tipset :)
<Barre> delhage: tack, jag reggade mig för kursen också. En timme webex i veckan kan det vara värt :)
<coffe> Barre,  vad för kul kurs ?
<Barre> coffe: SuSE CLA
<coffe> Barre,  oj oj :)
<Barre> en självstudiekurs
<coffe> har du någon länk man kan läsa om den ?
<Barre> coffe: här är vad som testas i certifieringen, pretty basic men jag har aldrig jobbat med YaST, så jag reggade mig på en självstudiekurs med 1h lärarledd webex i veckan eftersom jag fick det gratis :I) http://www.novell.com/training/testinfo/objectives/050-720tobj.html
<coffe> Barre, gratis är gott.. själv går jag en online utb grunder python
<Barre> nice
<Barre> alltid kul att sitta i skolbänken då och då
<coffe> BBL
<HeMan> Haloj!
<huttan> morgon alla glada
<nicklas_> hallå, kommer ubuntu 14.04 ha stöd för nvidia optimus?
<Barre> nicklas_: det verkar som det, men jag vet inte riktigt säkert. den ligger som trusty för 14.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/nvidia-prime/0.5
<nicklas_> Barre: ok :-) då struntar jag i att installera bumblebee, väntar på uppgraderingen, och kör med det istället
<nicklas_> tack för all infon, måste gå :-)
<Barre> och med "den ligger som trusty" så menar jag givetvis att den ligger som "proposed" i trusty :-/
 * andol tycker att https://backupweek.com/ verkar vara ett lovvärt PR-initiativ.
<bamsefar> andol: Ja, verkligen
<Barre> andol: snyggt!
<andol> ...och nu kan vi dra slutsatsen att folk vars nickname börjar på bokstaven b tycker att det är bra med backuper? :)
<Barre> andol: tillräckligt bra för att lägga ett inlägg, första inlägget på läääänge
<bamsefar> andol: Klart barre tycker det, han säljer ju disk. ;)
<bamsefar> Säkert band också. :P
<Barre> bamsefar: nej nej nej... jag säljer inte disk eller band, inte servrar eller närtverk heller..
<andol> Barre: Du säljer Helhetslösningar? :)
<Barre> precis lika lite som en flygplansförsäljare säljer säkerhetsbälten, flygstolar eller landningsställ..
<Barre> andol: precis.. du är snabb di
<Barre> s/di/du/
<bamsefar> Barre: Ok, s/disk/disklösningar/,s/band/bandlösningar/ sorry
<Barre> bamsefar: inte ens så är det.. men bättre :P
<andol> Molnlösningar!
<Barre> hahaha
<markusdbx> Barre: säljer du co-lo också?
<Barre> markusdbx: om det är en del av lösningen så ingår även co-lo
<markusdbx> Barre: hehe, helhetslösningsmannen
<Barre> markusdbx: lite så :)  men vi har inget eget DC, vi har flera partners som vi sammarbetar med när det behövs DC. Så, är det billigt att köpa DC genom oss så är svaret : nope!. bättre att kontakta co-lo leverantören direkt än att ta det genom mig (jag är ärlig ialla fall ;))
<Meerkat> hur stor prisskillnad?
<Barre> på vad?
<Meerkat> er och leverantör
<Barre> 42
<Meerkat> procent?
<Barre> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_%28number%29
<Barre> som sagt, jag säljer inte co-location.... det kan dock vara en del av en lösning men jag säljer det inte på lösvikt.. jag vet inte vilken priskillnad det skulle kunna vara (jag är inte någon som prissätter, jag jobbar med tekniken, inte priserna :))
<bamsefar> Haha
<johelish> Fan, blir tokig.. Har installerat om min burk eftersom jag införskaffat mig en ny SSD disk.. SSD disken är riktigt najs men Ubuntu 13.10 låter mig inte installera mitt Logitech DiNovo Edge
<johelish> innan kunde man ändra en rad i /lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules och få det att fungera men det verkar ha bytts ut bluetooth fil
<johelish> Jag vill skrika men jag funderar på om det kanske är lättare att köpa mig en bluetooth sticka som inte har en HID partition också
<johelish> hcitool dev visar mig inga devices heller
<johelish> Och nu när jag ändå för en dialog med mig själv så klarar den inte av att reboota, den fastnar i fast skärm..
<maxjezy> johelish, jag känner igen mig i att föra dialog med mig själv här
<johelish> Hua
<johelish> :-)
<jolaren> Nån som har nå tips föresten på säkerhetsdist att använda som server? Måste ju finnas något kul
<andol> jolaren: Vad menar du med säkerhetsdist?
<jolaren> Jag tänker mig något som typ Backtrack
<jolaren> Fast som server
<jolaren> Har en burk som jag inte använder och som jag inte kan sälja
<andol> Fats backtrack innehåller väl mest en rad verktyg för pentesting. Vetisjuttin hur det det ens översätts till en servermotsvarighet.
<jolaren> Ja jo
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> Hur installar jag arabiska font?
<andol> Barre, larsemil: Ska ni verkligen lära kidsen att det är okej rent säkerhetsmässigt att ta emot usb-minnen från främlingar? :)
<larsemil> tss. som om de får behålla det.
<larsemil> andol: opera har förresten inte sponsrat daladevelop med något än. Du får välja på merch innan helgen eller pengar när som? okej?
<andol> larsemil: Varför tror du är det jag slutar egentligen? Inte kan man väl jobba kvar för en arbetsgivare som inte sponsar Daladevelop? :P
<larsemil> till en annan som inte fått tummen ur än..
<larsemil> daladevelops största sponsor råkar vara dalnix av någon anledning
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, har inte South Pole sponsarat med mössor vid något tillfälle?
<larsemil> ajust ja
<larsemil> det fick vi ju faktiskt
 * andol har koll.
<peyam> Ni är så tråkiga
<peyam> hjag svär
<andol> peyam: Och ändå har du inte bättre för dig än att hänga här? :P
<peyam> nää
<peyam> du e taskig andol
<peyam> om du e taskig kan du åka taxi
<Barre> andol: inte bara att de får använda låna en USB från en främling, de skall köra förkompilerade binärer från dessa också ;P
<andol> Barre: Ujuj :)
<realubot> Jösses: http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/allmant/article3815502.ece
<realubot> Framgångsreceptet är: 1. Börja studera på Chalmers. 2. Hoppa av chalmersstudierna. 3. Starta youtube-kanal.
<realubot> 1. check. 2. check. 3. -
<realubot> För maxjezy ser det ut så här: 1. - 2. - 3. check.
<realubot> Inte konstigt att vi inte är IT-miljonärer.
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-26
<AlexBones> Eftersom det tydligen är lag på att man ska vara det mest vidriga äckel som gått i ett par skor för att lyckas så...
<realubot> AlexBones: Är chalmers-snubben det eller menar du att folk som syns på youtube generellt är det?
<AlexBones> realubot: Såg inga länkar. Menar rent allmänt.
<AlexBones> De minst förtjänta och de värsta avskummen är de med pengarna.
<realubot> AlexBones: Nja. Det är väl olika.
<realubot> AlexBones: Varierar från fall till fall. Det finns ju de som är populära för att de håller hög kvalité.
<realubot> Hur man nu avgör det ...
<AlexBones> Vilka då?
<AlexBones> I.o.f.s. finns det vissa som förtjänar det, men de är så ytterst få.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om http://auroracoin.org/
<realubot> Blir man rik om man viker aurocoin nu i början?
<andol> realubot: Antagligen inte.
<realubot> andol: Det blev ju de som vek bitcoins.
<andol> realubot: Jorå, och bara för att det finns folk som har blivit rika på att köpa lotter så betyder det inte att alla som därefter köper lotter kommer att bli rika.
<realubot> andol: Jag tycker att jämförelsen haltar. Lotter är tur. De som vek bitcoins i början hade timing.
<Barre> du kallar det timing för att de råkade ha tur att det genererade pengar, alla andra projekt som inte genererat några pengar och som folk investerinat i har de också "timing"? eller hade de otur?
<Barre> det kanske bara finns timing och otur =)
<andol> realubot: Alltså, för att en (krypto)valuta ska få ett reelt värde så krävs det att valutan får tillräcklig spridning, och med tanke på hur många olika externa faktorer som spelar in så vill jag hävda att det för en enskild aktör lika gärna skulle kunna vara slump.
<realubot> Barre: De hade dålig timing. Jag känner bara till bitcoins. Kan du komma med ex. på bitcoin-projekt som det inte har blivit någonting av?
<Barre> aurocoin?
<realubot> Det är ju det vi pratar om. Fler?
<andol> realubot: Fast oavsett liknelsen med lotteri eller ej, bara för att det råkade visa sig vara lönande med Bitcoin så betyder det inte automatisk att samma förutsättningar kommer att upprepa sig för alla andra kryptovalutor.
<realubot> Nej. Men hur många kryptovalutor finns det då? bitcoin och ... ?
<andol> realubot: Enligt https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocurrency så "By December 2013 there were more than 60 cryptocurrencies available for trade in online markets."
<andol> realubot: Alternativt så kan du se det som att investera i ett helt nytt företag du aldrig har hört om. Antagligen så kommer företaget att gå i konkurs eller i alla fall inte gå med någon större vinst.
<huttan> case SET: {
<huttan>             Set   *set = SetReadFromFile(fp);
<huttan>             SchemaSetValue(object, field, set);
<huttan> sigh
<realubot> andol: Jo kanske det. Men tänk om alla som har varit tidigt ute med att vika de här 60 kryptovalutorna har blivit rika på kuppen.
<realubot> 60 st är ju inte så många och bitcoin har precis börjat.
<andol> realubot: Det är dina pengar, aka din elräkning, så gör som du vill. Noterat att jag konstant har använt ordet *antagligen*, så visst kan det vara en risk värd att ta, givet att du ser det som en chanstagning och inte något givet.
<realubot> andol: Självklart är den en chansning.
<einand> Spookan: japp
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du om den auroracoin då?
<einand> realubot: någon form av digitalvaluta?
<markusdbx> Angående elräkning, så vore det inte en omöjlighet att köpa solpaneler i bulk och bosätta sig i marocco eller liknande land och minea med den energin.
<realubot> einand: Vad tror du om att bli stenrik på att vika auroracoins så här nu i början?
<realubot> einand: Det är Islands nya "bitcoin".
<einand> Från och med nu, kommer jag genomföra en aktiv kampanj, och vägra skicka mail till outlook, eller office356 kunder.  http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.553213/microsoft-star-pa-sig---kunders-mejl-lovligt-byte
<markusdbx> einand: försöker microsoft totalt slakta sig själva på företagsmarknaden?
<andol> einand: I konsekvensens namn, ska du även bojkotta andra med liknande skrivelser i sina TOS?
<markusdbx> einand: både storföretag och kommuners chefer oroar sig idag över moln-lagring.
<einand> andol: Innan dom bevisat att dom gör något fult, så kan jag inte anklaga dom. Ibland finns det legala skäl att göra saker
<realubot> einand: Varför tror du att jag efterfrågade helt oberoende eposttjänster nyss?
<realubot> "Google i Sverige vill inte kommentera hur de agerar i liknande frågor utan hänvisar till sitt användaravtal som tydligt säger att företaget har rätt att dela med sig av användarnas privata information för att skydda sina rättigheter."
<einand> realubot: Jag håller på med en, men tillsvidare rekomenderar jag fripost
<realubot> Det är bara att inse. Google/Microsoft och liknande tjänster går bort. Dock bra att Gmail börjat kryptera mail som skickas mellan Gmail-konton.
<realubot> einand: Tack för tipset.
<einand> realubot: det är ju bara bluff
<einand> kryptera mellan gmail konton är ren och skär bluff
<einand> google sitter på alla nycklar
<realubot> einand: Ja ja. Det förstår jag också.
<realubot> Det skyddar inte mot det största hotet av dem alla: Google.
<realubot> Men det skyddar ju mot utomstående.
<realubot> Epost är ju något av det bästa som finns med Internet.
<realubot> Det vill jag ska vara 100 % säkert.
<realubot> Av princip.
<realubot> Chatt och annat kan jag tumma på men inte mail.
<einand> e-mail kan du inte få säkert
<realubot> Vad går att få säkert då som inte kräver att mottagaren är med på noterna?
<realubot> Om jag krypterar email så är de väl "säkra"? Det är väl samma princip för alla "säkra tjänster".
<markusdbx> Dom flesta här inne verkar dela åsikt att det är dåligt med molntjänsterna, och deras dominans. Finns det några svenska initiativ för att få våra myndigheter att köra mera open source?
<larsemil> det finns molntjänster och molntjänster.
<markusdbx> larsemil: givetvis, men verkar vara ont om dom små som faktiskt kan konkurrera med de stora.
<larsemil> så är det ju
<larsemil> openshift är väl den första som lyckats på riktigt
<markusdbx> Relaterad fråga. Finns det några svenska myndigheter som kör open source på skrivbordet.
<maxjezy> larsemil, openshift såg jag att du eller någon av er på daladevelop nämnde på sidan
<maxjezy> är ni inblandande själva i det?
<einand> markusdbx: molntjänster är underbart, älskar det och prisvärt
<einand> dock måste man äga datan själv
<andol> I vissa fall är ju inte ens datan särskilt hemlig, säg ifall man använder molntjänsten till att hosta en publik webbplats.
<andol> <--- Captain Obvious
<larsemil> maxjezy: nixx. men vill börja köra det lite tror jag
<realubot> einand: Vad innebär det att äga datan när man använder en molntjänst?
<einand> realubot: köra egen mjukvara, egna krypteringsnycklar
<einand> och avtal som inte tillåter ägaren att sniffa
<einand> alltså moln ägaren
<maxjezy> einand, uppe bland molnen sniffas det garanterat.
<maxjezy> gudarna sniffar prutt och växthusgaser!
<einand> maxjezy: därför allting är krypterat
<einand> allt annat än p2p kryptering är uteslutet
<Philip5> einand: rövarspråket då? det är väl rätt säkert?
<larsemil> joja! jojagog älolsoskokaror rorövovarorsospoproråkoketot
<Philip5> momaxoxjojezozy fofatottotaro inongogenontotinongog
<Philip5> larsemil: :P
<Philip5> larsemil: tycker du får skriva en rövarspråkspluggin för en rad kända klienter
<maxjezy> klart jag fattar
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: säger du bara.... du har nog betalat larsemil för översättning ;)
<R4v3n_> Jag har en textfil som innehåller några host ip addresser som pekar till några apache webservrar,
<R4v3n_> jag vill igenom en for loop for ip in $(cat /tmp/openwebifiplista.txt) ; do wget -t 1 -T 2 -qO- http://$ip/ajax/epgpop?sstr= |grep -E "$channel" >> "/tmp/channelsearch-raw.txt"; done
<HeMan> R4v3n_: fukar inte det då?
<R4v3n_> HeMan: Det funkar, men jag får inte till det som jag har tänkt mig
<HeMan> R4v3n_: vad är det som görs eljest då?
<R4v3n_> HeMan: grejjen är som så att jag har en lista, med några hostar och deras ip addresser som pekar på diverse apache webserver
<R4v3n_> jag skulle vilja köra en wget mot alla dessa utifrån min lista, och sedan söka efter ett ord, en rakt av matchande string
<R4v3n_> och om strängen eller ja ordet matchar, på vederbörande webserver, så vill jag eka ut $ip
<R4v3n_> så frågan är, om jag ska köra en for loop läsa samtliga rader köra en wget, söka på min matchande string för att sedan pipa till ett if statement
<R4v3n_> som i sin tur ekar ut om det matchar,
<realubot> Skriv så man förstår i kanalen. Lägg av med rövarspråket!
<R4v3n_> eller om det finns ngn enklare metod för det hela
<R4v3n_> realubot: ok jag kan länka en pastebin så blir det lättare
<HeMan> gör ungefär samma men gör grep -qE "$channel" > /dev/null; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then echo $ip; fi
<realubot> R4v3n_: Det var inte till dig. Det var till larsemil och Philip5.
<R4v3n_> HeMan: tack :)
<realubot> R4v3n_: Fortsätt du att skriva här. Sorry om du tog illa upp.
<R4v3n_> realubot: ingen fara
<R4v3n_> HeMan: lysande!!
<R4v3n_> if variable alltså ($?) - equals 0 echo ip
<R4v3n_> HeMan: ska jag pipa från for loopen till den if statementen?
<HeMan> R4v3n_: $? är returvärdet från föregående kommandot, i detta fallet grep
<HeMan> R4v3n_: så det du gör är att kolla om du fick en matching på grep'en och då skriver ut ip'n
<R4v3n_> :)
<HeMan> R4v3n_: du kan göra > efter done i stället
<antii> R4v3n_: enklare är väl: grep -qE "$channel" &>/dev/null && echo "$ip"
<R4v3n_> antii: aa håller på testar lite här
<R4v3n_> får inte riktigt till det, får till output o så, men har fortf lite att fila på ur funktionsmässig aspekt
<R4v3n_> viktigaste är dock att matchningen mitt ord kontra host ip address att den ekar ut host ip då :-)
<R4v3n_> antii: while read -r ip; do wget -t 1 -T2 "http://$ip/ajax/epgpop?sstr" -qO- "$ip"; done < /tmp/openwebifiplista.txt ; grep --color=always -E "mitt sökord här" *
<R4v3n_> HeMan: såhär kom jag på, att jag kan skriva för att få ihop det på 1 line while read -r ip; do wget -t 1 -T2 "http://$ip/ajax/epgpop?sstr" -qO- "$ip"; done < /tmp/openwebifiplista.txt ; grep --color=always -E "mitt sökord här" *
<HeMan> R4v3n_: om du inte absolut måste få in det på en rad kan det vara bättre att den är flera rader
<R4v3n_> HeMan: sant, jag ville bara testa koden lite innan
<R4v3n_> noterbart här är att kör jag utan -qO- växeln vid wget
<R4v3n_> så skapar den en fil från respektive host ip i current dir skriptet exekveras ifrån
<HeMan> fast den du just skriv här har ju -qO -
<R4v3n_> kör jag däremot med quiet output wget -qO- http://$ip så får jag stdout direkt
<R4v3n_> HeMan: japp, från början körde jag bara med wget http://$ip -O "$ip"; done < /tmp/min-fil.txt ; grep --color=always -E "mitt sokord har" *
<R4v3n_> o då resulterade det i att jag fick en fil tom sådan med respektive hosts ip :P
<R4v3n_> i current dir.
<R4v3n_> jag ska nog ta mig en liten funderare i hur jag går tillväga, det verkar som att /ajax/epgpop?sstr pluginet saknas på vissa av hostarna
<R4v3n_> HeMan: jag ska prova ditt exempel istället
<R4v3n_> se om jag får någon bättre överblick på wgets output
<realubot> Google har köpt Göteborg: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.2322554-nytt-googlemoln-over-goteborgs-skolor
<realubot> Eller om det är tvärtom.
<realubot> Eller kanske inte alls.
<peyam> farbro Peyam är här
<peyam> maxjezy, realubot hejsan
<realubot> peyam: pappa ubot här.
<realubot> peyam: Du får börja idla i kanalen så man kan skriva till dig även när du inte är by the keyboard.
<peyam> jag lägger min dator på suspend
<realubot> Det ska du ge fan i.
<realubot> Datorn ska gå dygnet runt pejjan.
<realubot> peyam: Skojar lite med dig bara.
<peyam> asså jag har bara känslig för ljud
<peyam> fläkterna låter som en jetmotor
<realubot> Du får suspenda din dator precis hur mycket du vill.
<peyam> bara för fläkten jag lägger den på suspend
<realubot> Nästa dator jag skaffar ska vara helt passivt kyld.
<peyam> min med
<yarre> så brukar det låta :D
<realubot> peyam: http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/
<realubot> There you go.
<yarre> kolla på hfx.se dom har ljudlösa saker
<realubot> Kylfläns till processorn och ssd så ska väl datorn vara tyst.
<peyam> e det inte vattenkylning?
<realubot> Jag glömde. Nätagget måste vara helt passivt kylt också.
<realubot> peyam: Nope. Det är en kylfläns till prollen.
<peyam> ja vf inte vattenkylning?
<realubot> peyam: Det är inte tyst.
<realubot> Det låter.
<peyam> vattenkylning också
<realubot> Vattnet leder värmen till fläktar som blåser bort den.
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> hur funkar den här
<realubot> peyam: http://static.feber.se/article_images/56/27/9/56279_450.jpg
<peyam> inte värt d. har en liten låda
<realubot> peyam: Här ser du bättre: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6308757/intel-vattenkylning
<peyam> nice
<realubot> peyam: Vattenkylning är framförallt effektiv (sägs det). Inte tyst.
<peyam> vad betyder saturation?
<yarre> aquarium låter ja :)
<realubot> Säg det.
<realubot> peyam: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturation_%28chemistry%29
<realubot> peyam: Jag trodde att du hade lagt ner studierna.
<yarre> Annars kan ni ju satsa på en lite långsammare men billigare dator där moderkort/cpu är passivt kyld redan från början'
<yarre> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902603/gigabyte-ga-c1037un-eu-mitx typ :)
<peyam> realubot, nää har lite kurser men söker exjobb
<realubot> yarre: Jag vill inte ha en långsam dator.
<realubot> Jag har haft en netbook. Det misstaget gör jag inte om. Lågbudgetdatorer säger jag.
<R4v3n_> HeMan: grymt ju tusen tack!
<R4v3n_> HeMan: :-)
<Barre> sjukt frustrerande, har en maskin som jag kört debian 6 på, även provat att installera ubuntu 12.04 på den (båda med netinstall). Nu vill jag slänga in Fedora på den, Fedora 18 kerneldumpar och Fedora 19 krashar nm.py. Båda i installationen. Mycket frustrerande, vad göra (kan inte köra Fedora 20 p.g.a. att applikationen jag vill göra inte supportar 20 än)..
<andol> Barre: Rent spontant låter det som om både Fedora 18 och Fedora 19 borde komma med nya kernel än Ubuntu 12.04 och Debian 6. Prövat att slänga in färskare Ubuntu (alt. Ubuntu 12.04 med backportade Squeeze-kärna) för att med större säkerhet komma fram till ifall det är något Fedora-special?
<andol> Gah, medans förstås backportad saucy-kärna
<Barre> jao, så är det nog. Men att testa ubuntu med en nyare kernel hjälper väl inte mig att få in fedora ;)
<andol> Tja, kan det ge ytterligare en ledtråd kring var problemet ligger så kan ju det vara ytterligare ett steg närmare en lösning?
<andol> Barre: Förresten, vadhän detta intresse i alternativa huvudbonader?
<Barre> andol: det har du ju rätt i. Jag skall kolla mer när jag kommer hem =)
<Barre> andol: jag vill prova oVirt
<andol> Ah
<andol> Barre: Annars kanske din maskin kommer bättre överens med CentOS, som ju även det verkar stödjas officiellt?
<bamsefar> ovirt, är det att köra på hårdvara eller?
<bamsefar> Ovirtuellt, ickevirtualiserat. :P
<Barre> blev bara så förvånad av en kerneldump, det var så sjukt länge sen jag upplevde det. Men det är ju fedora 18 som core-dumpar, 19 krashar i det grafiska installationsfränssnittet och jag fattar inte hur jag kan välja att köra textinstall istället cli > gui
<Barre> bamsefar: höhöhö =)
<bamsefar> Isåfall kör jag ovirt. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<Barre> cmdline som bootoption, svårare än så verkar det inte vara
<andol> Någon kanske borde föreslå att de byder namn till oovirt? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Dubbelnegationer är dåliga, varför inte bara virt?
<Barre> eller text even...
 * Barre pratar med sig själv
<Barre> aaaaraghhh.... wtf.. fedora är ju precis tvärt om...
<Barre>  However, because text mode presents you with a simpler, more streamlined installation process, certain options that are available in graphical mode are not also available in text mode. These differences are noted in the description of the installation process in this guide, and include:
<Barre>     configuring advanced storage methods such as LVM and RAID.
<Barre> hur tänkte de nu...
<peyam> jag e tbx
<huttan> morgon alla glada
<Philip5> god kväll
<huttan> Philip5: det är en definitionsfråga
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> det är hockeykväll nu
<Philip5> alltså kväll
<K350> podbeuter startar inte upp när man öppnar en feed som innehåller en podcast i newsb euter. Någon?
<Barre> andol: hittade problemet, en bigg i anaconda som inte klarade av att lista options från en dhcp6-server. stängde ner den så slutade installationen att krasha.
<andol> Barre: Ah, sedärja.
<andol> Barre: Orsak till att köra dhcp6 och inte bara RA? Att slippa vara beroende utav dhcp4 vad gäller att peka ut dns-resolvers, etc?
<andol> Inte för att du någon som helst skyldighet att motivera dina egna teknikval, men ändå :-)
<Barre> nått sånt ja... men mest för att jag har en viss förståelse för dhcp men ingen förståelse för slaac, ra och allt vad det heter
<delhage> visst kan du peka ut dns via RA också?
<andol> Inte säker
<andol> *kollar*
<Barre> delhage: du som kan allt och lite till... försöker installer fedora, men installern är långt ifrån bra (eftersom jag inte förstår). Jag har en existerande lvm som jag skapat lv i (home, root, swap, boot, boot-efi) varför kan jag inte sätta dessa som target?
<Barre> delhage: och ingen förklaring som på något sätt antyder att jag är dum i huvudet ;)
<delhage> target?
<andol> delhage: Jo, verkar så, my bad.
<Barre> delhage: installationstarget
<delhage> ok, det är väl jag som är dum i huvet
<delhage> jag förstår inte vad du menar med installationstarget
<delhage> oh, "existerande"
<delhage> lokal disk eller?
<Barre> jag vill installera fedora på existerande logiska volymer i en befintlig lvm men installern identifierar inte dessa...
<Barre> ja på lokal md-device (raid5 bestående av 5st diskar)
<delhage> ingen aning
<delhage> kan du switcha till VT2 och köra pvscan?
<einand> någon som vet, om vissa hårdiskmodeller är byggda för att spela en trudilutt om dom håller på att paja
<Barre> ja, allt syns, pv, vg och lv... men... jag kanske skall testa att köra en lvchange -yya
<delhage> Barre: f20?
<Barre> delhage: f19, ska köra oVirt och det är inte supportat på f20
<Barre> jag ser lixom alla logiska volymer i /dev/mapper/  konstigt att de inte dyker upp i installern. Jag ser även min md-device och den ser jag även i installern.
<delhage> Barre: inte? så vitt jag kan se finns det paket för f20
<Barre> delhage: glusterFS storage domain supportas än så länge enbart med f19..
<delhage> ok
<delhage> Barre: varför kan du inte återskapa LVMn i installern?
<Barre> delhage: i den extremt konstiga installern så kan jag skapa en RAID eller en lvm och jag vill ju köra på en lvm som ligger på en raid... vet inte riktigt vad de rökt de som gjort den installern :[
<delhage> Barre: är detta textbaserad installer eller grafisk?
<Barre> delhage: den grafiska eftersom manualerna för fedora säger att det inte går att göra raid eller lvm konfig i den textbaserade :)
<delhage> jo
<delhage> mysko
<delhage> kanske testa en kickstart istället
<Barre> mmm, men... *suck* :)
<delhage> suck it up! :)
<delhage> jag vet tydligen inte allt
<delhage> min världsbild är raserad
<Barre> det gör mig förbannad ;)
<delhage> förstår det
<Barre> misstänker att installern har en gammal lvm2, provar att göra en live-usb med persistant storage och uppdaterar lvm2-paketet och testar...
<Barre> återkommer med lyckat resultat eller slutar med datorer, så disconectar jag vet du varför :O
<delhage> :)
<delhage> Barre: btw, du som är storagesnubbe, skulle du vara intresserad av http://stockholm.redhat-storage.com/home
<Barre> delhage: ja, klart intressant
<delhage> "Hej Lars,
<delhage> Tänkte kolla om du kanske känner någon med intresse för detta seminariet.
<delhage> "How open, software-designed storage can slash the costs of managing unstructered data growth"
<delhage> http://stockholm.redhat-storage.com/home
<delhage> Det finns fri-biljetter efter behov till kunder.
<delhage> ooops
<delhage> sorry
<Barre> !paste | delhage
<ubot2> delhage: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<delhage> Barre: ska jag säga att du är intresserad?
<Barre> ;)
<delhage> fpaste.org ftw!
<Barre> delhage: ja, hemskt gärna.. måste dock säkerställa att jag kan vara borta den dan bara
<delhage> Barre: vad ahr du för e-mail nuförtiden?
<Barre> delhage: pm
<delhage> danke
<Barre> delhage: \o/   jag lyckades
<delhage> Barre: hur?
<Barre> delhage: genom att uppdatere lvm2
<Barre> delhage: men nu hände något med min raid!?!
<Barre> nej.. den vill inte, men jag såg mina lv i installern ett kort ögonblick
<delhage> underbart är kort
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-27
<realubot> Kanalen innehöll så mycket linuxsnack i går kväll att man nästan skulle kunna tro att det här är en supportkanal för något linuxoperativsystem.
<huttan> Är det inte det ?
<realubot> "Men nu satsar även franska konkurrenten Deezer på den svenska marknaden i samarbete med teleoperatören 3. Deezer är nästan lika stora som Spotify räknat i betalande kunder men har sina starkaste marknader i Frankrike och i flera länder i Sydamerika."
<larsemil> delhage: ping
<larsemil> delhage: ska köra ldap på en server. Coffe tipsade om 389 directory server. Funkar det lika bra på ubuntu eller vill man köra fedora el centos?
<bamsefar> Vad är det för fel på openldap?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Och du ska alltid köra centos.
<Coffe> larsemil:  ska finnas default i  ubuntu
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag är lite av en debpojke
<Coffe> bamsefar: inget fel poå openldap men enklare med färdigt
<bamsefar> Coffe: Jag har aldrig funderat på att köra något annat faktiskt.
<bamsefar> Vad är bra med 389 directory server?
<Coffe> key färdigt för att köra anv i den
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> Coffe: och sssd?
<delhage> larsemil: ingen aning
<larsemil> vart kommer det in i bilden?
<larsemil> delhage: MÄH! är ju rödhattskod. :)
<Barre> delhage: jag gav upp, sprängde min md-device och lät installationen göra en lvm2 och kör raid via lvm istället.. men nu funderar jag på att köra en kickstart ialla fall..
<delhage> ok
<Coffe> larsemil: sssd är det du knyter in i pam
<Coffe> det är en pam modul som enklet config för styra upp ldap kerberos
<realubot> Alla som stör sig på att kaffetillverkarna beskriver kaffesorterna med ord som mjuk, len, fruktig, eldig, smakrik, blommig, het m.m. räcker upp en hand.
<realubot> Hur ska man veta vad kaffet smakar när det beskrivs som "mjukt"?
<realubot> Man köper inte en dator vars processor beskrivs som "mjuk med doft av sydamerika".
<realubot> Frågan är inte om utan hur mycket kaffetillverkarna blåser oss.
<bamsefar> realubot: Brukar du dricka processorer?
<realubot> bamsefar: Nej. Men jag funderar på att börja med det om kaffeindustrin ska fortsätta på det här sättet.
<realubot> Är det en V6 eller V8 under huven? Svar: Det är en väldigt eldig motor.
<realubot> Jaha. Tack så mycket. Då tar jag två sådana bilar tack.
<realubot> Det är mer ordning på te. Det framgår av förpackningarna om det är jordgubb, vinbär, vanlij eller vad det nu är för smak på teet.
<realubot> Okej. Jag släpper det här för den här gånen men jag vill att ni kommer ihåg att realubot är inte alls nöjd med hur kaffeleverantörerna marknadsför kaffe.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<bamsefar> realubot: Men kaffe smakar ju.. kaffe
<realubot> bamsefar: Du har en poäng där. Men kaffe smakar olika illa beroende på vilken sort man väljer. Så det räcker inte med att säga att kaffe smakar kaffe. Det är ingen uttömmande beskrigning av smaken av kaffe.
<AlexBones> Äh. Smakar likadant.
<AlexBones> Blaskigt färgat vatten med lite värme.
<peyam> hittade en gammal dator, tog wireless kortet. nu har jag wireless på min dator
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> jag e här igen
<Barre> delhage: kan man på något klurigt sätt se tll att min fedorainstallation bara har paket (och alla paket) som ligger i yum-gruppen Minimal Install? eller måste man vara en yum-wizard för att klara av det... (orkar inte tänka själv längre, har tagit för lång tid att försöka få igång min installation :))
<delhage> Barre: minimal install är ingen yum grupp i sig själv tror jag
<Barre> delhage: nehe.,,. men när jag kör: yum grouplist så ser jag ju den :)
<delhage> Barre: ja i så fall så är det det
<Barre> \o/
<delhage> även solen har sina fläckar
<delhage> ja du...
<delhage> låt mig tänka
<Barre> borde ju kunna lista alla paket i gruppen och sen lista alla paket som är installerade och sen bara traversera genom detta jue :) förväntar mig en one-liner om 3 minuter ;)
<delhage> du kan ju se vilka paketgrupper som är installerade med "yum grouplist", sen kan du ju köra "yum groupremove"
<delhage> yum groupinfo listar alla paket
<delhage> ja du...
<delhage> minimal-environment är core by default
<delhage> så kanske yum remova alla grupper utom den?
<peyam> e det fedora här?
<peyam> ska dra nu
<peyam> hörs
<Barre> delhage: jag kollar lite, verkar inte vara så mycket att "städa" efter att jag avinstallerade gnome och alla beroenden..
<markusdbx> Jag har en katalog (/projekt/), i den har jag en mängd git repos, ett för varje projekt. (/projekt/ettkundprojekt). Nu är jag ute efter att automatiskt synca hela projekt katalogen mellan mina olika workstations (har 3). Kom med tips på lösningar.
<markusdbx> Har funderat på att rsync, att stoppa hela /projekt i git. Även kikat lite på glusterfs.
<markusdbx> Helst vill jag bara ha något på filsystems nivå som bara automagiskt syncar allt.
<markusdbx> Kan så klart synca varje enskilt git repo, men det känns lite meckigt.
<andol> markusdbx: http://myrepos.branchable.com/ kanske kan vara något, för att förenkla hanterandet utav alla git-repon, samtidigt?
<andol> markusdbx: Åtminstone personligen tycker jag det känns mycket mer rätt att lösa synkande på git-nivå än på filnivå, om inte annat därför att det blir mycket mer atomiskt på det viset.
<markusdbx> andol: tack för myrepos tipset. Har dragit mig för att skriva ett eget liknande script. Men här hade ju något redan gjort jobbet =)
<markusdbx> andol: jo att bara synka med git har sina fördelar.
<realubot> "Surfkollen är en webbläsarplugin som installeras på den dator där användaren vill se sina surfvanor. Tjänsten fungerar för läsarna Mozilla Firefox och Google Chrome. Enligt Ludwig Jonsson bygger tjänsten på att användaren delar med sig av sin webbläsarhistorik under de senaste sju dagarna till bolaget för att göra "selfie"-grafiken."
<realubot> Osedvanligt idiotiskt plugin.
<markusdbx> andol: frågan är? vågar jag sätta myrepos synken via cron. Helst skulle "alla projekt" synken köras var 5e minut eller nåt, så jag slipper tänka på det. Målet är att kunna byta dator när som helst.
<realubot> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Viewing_the_browsing_history_-_Firefox
<andol> markusdbx: Nog inget jag skulle göra. Känns som en operation som förr eller senare lär bita en.
<markusdbx> Grejjen är att jag smäller ibland igen en dator och glömmer att pusha precis allt jag jobbat med, kanske för att jag inte är helt klar med ett moment och inte vill commita ännu. Sen sitter jag där vi dator2 och saknar lite saker.
<markusdbx> kanske får göra ett eget pm-suspend/shutdown script som syncar iväg allt innan jag suspendar eller stänger av.
<andol> Ah, det förstås.
<markusdbx> andol: tack för din input. Kom vidare nu.
<andol> bitte
<Barre> börja om från början.. börja om på nytt.. varför skall man sörja tider som har flytt?
 * andol har just gjort sin första Bitcoin-betalning...
<Meerkat> andol, hos webhallen?
<peyam> hi igen
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<andol> Meerkat: Nix, tarsnap
<peyam> realubot, maxjezy  sa jag att jag hittade en wireless nätverkskort?
<andol> ( http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2014-03-27-tarsnap-bitcoin.html )
<peyam> nu har jag wireless på min stationära
<einand> så typiskt, tappade plånboken idag, id, kort, medlemskort m.m borta
<maxjezy> peyam, jo du sa det.
<maxjezy> einand, visst fan är det ångest
<peyam> einand, shit.. har du kollat tunnelbanan?
<einand> nja, irriterande
<maxjezy> jag är expert på att tappa bort pengar, idkort, pass osv
<einand> peyam: finns inte tunnelbana här
<peyam> sa du inte du bodde i Sthlm?
<einand> tappade den inne på ica
<einand> peyam: nä, göteborg
<peyam> einand, du har ej accepterat min vänförfrågning
<einand> peyam: Skall
<peyam> när ishalla?
<peyam> nu e det fakturor som gäller
<peyam> maxjezy, har du fb?
<einand> så, då har jag spärrat alla kreditkort
<peyam> einand, men tänk om du hittar den imorn
<peyam> blir det fett jobbigt o vänta
<einand> peyam: tar 24 timmar att få nya kort ändå
<peyam> jaha va nice
<einand> betalkortet har jag inte spärrat ännu, överförde alla pengar till ett annat konto så länge
<peyam> smart
<einand> seriöst, jag skulle läst nogare, alla 3 banker har samma nummer för att spärra kortet, hade inte behövt ringa 3 gånger
<einand> spärrade det också nu
<peyam> haha
<atomax> har spyflugan grislada slutat hanga i denna kanal?
<atomax> jaja villa bara tracka honom lite. han litade lite for mycket pa sin vpn. noobs ar aldrig anonyma.
<atomax> well ska fortsatta att forstora hans liv och posta hans privata bilder. hej hej
<AlexBones> atomax verkar lite sjuk?
<AlexBones> Varför är så många mytomaner?
<huttan> morgon alla glada
<Meerkat> huttan, vart bot du?
<Meerkat> bor*
<huttan> Meerkat: Jönköping
<huttan> Meerkat: själv?
<HakanS> andol: Är du här?
 * andol är här
 * peyam är här också
<HakanS> andol: Jag har ett litet uppdrag till dig.
<peyam> berätta
<andol> Ok
<HakanS> andol: Att lägga till en rad i file page.tpl.php i portalens tema.
<HakanS> andol: Alltså i drupal/sites/default/themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/page.tpl.php
<andol> Ok, vad ska läggas till?
<HakanS> andol: Direkt under <head> ska denna rad in:
<HakanS> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu:300,400,500,300italic' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'>
<andol> Ordnat
<Meerkat> "300italic" ser fel ut. Är det korrekt?
<HakanS> andol: Sedan i /drupal/sites/default/themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/style.css ska det ändras på rad 27 (tror jag) till:
<andol> http://www.google.com/fonts#UsePlace:use/Collection:Ubuntu antyder att är syntaxen blir sådan.
 * peyam saknar den gamla gwibber
<HakanS> andol: font: 12px/1.3 'Ubuntu' , Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
 * peyam kmr inte uppgradera til 14.04 när han har installerat så mkt på 13.04
<andol> HakanS: Hmm, antar att du har en lokal kopia utav ubuntu-drupal-theme? För tydligenhetens skulle kan du ju till nästa tillfälle fixa en diff -u?
<HakanS> andol: Ska tänka på det till nästa gång.
<andol> HakanS: Här är i alla fall css-ändringen jag gjort nu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7165285/
<peyam> ska sova.. gonatt
<HakanS> andol: Ser bra ut.
<andol> HakanS: Ganska på väg att gå och lägga mig nu, så kan du väl dubbelkolla att allt blev rätt, och låta mig veta.
<HakanS> andol: Tack så mycket.
<HakanS> andol: Allt blev rätt i portalen.
<andol> gött mos
<andol> gonatt
<HakanS> andol: Ska ocks gå och knyta mig nu. Natti, natti
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-28
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<huttan> morgon
<larsemil> delhage: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1BjTdpNvXfnJ-ZbjO4gQ_zxtBKfwkW_p5KLcnScuCFlw/viewform om du ska ha pizza, fyll i här
<delhage> larsemil: var kan man se vilka pizzor m.m. som finns?
<larsemil> delhage: det kan man inte. man får skriva något man tror man vill ha så ordnar vi så bra det går.
<larsemil> delhage: förra gången gjorde vi det på plats. Då blev det kaos med både pengar och beställningar
<einand> ingen som skall åka från göteborg och upp?
<delhage> larsemil: ok
<delhage> larsemil: går falafel i pita bra?
<delhage> istf kebab
<delhage> an vågar väl inte äta kött i närheten av dig? ;)
 * delhage sitter och filar på openshiftföreläsningen
<larsemil> delhage: det borde gå bra
<delhage> larsemil: ok
<delhage> larsemil: om inte så äter jag nästan vad som helst annars
<larsemil> de har bra falafel där iaf
<larsemil> och man får äta kött bredvid mig.
<larsemil> så länge man inte tappar i köttet i min mat. :)
<andol> delhage: Surströmingspizza? :)
<delhage> jaaa
<delhage> inte
<delhage> larsemil: jo, det var ett dåligt skämt, jag har själv varit vegetarian och hatade såna där kommentarer ;)
<larsemil> delhage: jag är så naiv.
<ePax> Jag skulle behöva en 120mm chassifläkt som är supertyst. Någon som har kunskap om chassifläktar?
<AlexBones> Bara att större är tystare.
<AlexBones> Oftast.
<realubot> Skit.
<atomax> AlexBones: Hej AlexBones ;)
<atomax> AlexBones: Vi får språka mer senare.
<Barre> det går troll i min proxmox, jag försöker editera boot options på en fedora-installern gäst och kan inte skriva in = tecknet (via web consol) ideer på hur jag löser detta?
<Barre> onstig svenska, men det är som det är
<einand> Barre: bara att du kör fedora är så fel på så många plan
<Barre> einand: skönt att du är så trevlig, hjälpsam och bidragande till kanalen. keep up the good work
<einand> bra ;)
<Meerkat> Barre, dyker det upp något annat tecken när du trycker '=' ?
<Barre> Meerkat: nope, det är english (us) som är default i fedora-installern och jag vet var = sitter på den amerikanska kbd men det blir ingen utskrift. Jag har testat att ändra keymap i proxmox settings till US och SE men det är ingen skillnad. tror problemet ligger i java eller proxmox
<Barre> skitsamma, jag "löste" det på annat sätt.. nu, middag..
<einand> lg gör udda reklam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ucM6teKIYY
<Screedo> godkväll
<ljunggren> tjena
<Meerkat> när ska bahnhof expandera till småstäderna? :(
<R4v3n_> hur kan jag genom if få fram senaste värdet OM ett kommando som körts har passerat utan något hinder?
<R4v3n_> if grep -q va?
<johanbr> senaste värdet av vad?
<R4v3n_> johanbr: tillexempel
<R4v3n_> for ip in cat $(file.txt) ; wget -nc -t 1 -T 2 - http://$ip/ajax/epgpop?sstr= | grep --color=auto "$variable" > /dev/null 2>&1
<R4v3n_> if grep -q (senaste värdet alltså om min variabel matchar greps matchning) då vill jag att han ska eka ut $ip
<R4v3n_> johanbr: hänger du med?
<johanbr> if wget blahblah |grep blah; then ...
<R4v3n_> johanbr: det du nämner där är ju precis det jag gör
<R4v3n_> det jag vill göra nu är att jag igenom if vill säga
<R4v3n_> if grep equals eller ja matchar min variable
<R4v3n_> echo ip
<R4v3n_> det ska gå att göra
<R4v3n_> johanbr: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5524530/execute-command-determined-by-output-of-previous-one-i-e-only-if-there-was-so
<R4v3n_> johanbr: typ som den där fast ändå inte
<johanbr> ja, det var exakt det mitt exempel gör
<R4v3n_> johanbr: någon här förklarade för mig för 2 dagar sedan, att jag på något vänster kunde hålla outputen wget genererar "levande"
<R4v3n_> när jag gör min shell redirection av stdout och stderr till dev/null då vill jag ju inte att det helt försvinner
<R4v3n_> jag tänker mig att jag på något sätt kan lagra informationen outputen och min söksträng och matchar dem vill jag bara ha ipt
<johanbr> "if wget blahblah |grep blah; then cmd" kör cmd när grep hittar strängen blah i utskriften från wget
<johanbr> är det inte det du vill göra?
<johanbr> nåja, måste gå...
<R4v3n_> johanbr: ok ska prova tack så länge
<R4v3n_> jag bara undrar hur det där appendar den data som ligger i /dev/null?
<R4v3n_> johanbr: det blir snarare såhär
<R4v3n_> if grep -q matches variable do echo ip
<R4v3n_> från wgets output
<Barre> R4v3n_: i /dev/null finns bara en oändlig ström av NULL (0x00)   :)
<einand> är inte det /dev/zero spm är 0x00 ?
<einand> null är väl "inget"
<Barre> einand: jo, det har du givetvis rätt i :)   lite extra sköj att det är just du som är vaken och bidrar.. kudos! :)
<einand> Barre: jag kommer in här och gör one liners för att reta/irritera folk
<AlexBones> Vet någon vem atomax är och varför han säger konstiga saker för att sedan försvinna?
<AlexBones> Våldsam debatt här inne som vanligt, märker jag...
<einand> Vet någon vem AlexBones är och varför han säger konstiga saker för att sedan försvinna?
<peruz> hello
<einand> peruz: hej
<peruz> how are you einand ?
<einand> jag är fin
<peruz> I have some questions about the sagas, maybe someone here can help.
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-29
<Screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon,
<Screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Mjo då, själv då?
<Screedo> Spookan: är ju lördag, solen skiner, verkar som bli en riktigt skön dag som man kan spendera lite i trädgården :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Jepp, funderar på om man skulle ta sig i kragen och ut och fota lite idag.. ;)
<Screedo> låter gott :)
<Spookan> Om man pallar hehe :P
<Screedo> lol
<AlexBones> Ni verkar flörta med varandra nästan med tanke på de omotiverade smajlisarna :S
<Spookan> AlexBones: Oja! Jag har alltid älskat Screedo. (:P)
<AlexBones> =Z
<Screedo> lol
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> larsemil: ping
<larsemil> delhage: pong
<delhage> larsemil: när var det det började idag?
<delhage> och hur länge?
<larsemil> delhage: 14.00 tills vi somnar
<delhage> ok
<delhage> vi blir nog lite sena, var nåt bilproblem
<delhage> larsemil: du har inte satt nån tid för mig va?
<larsemil> delhage: mjo. men den går att flytta. 15.00
<delhage> ok, det är nog bäst att skjuta på känns det, men vet inte riktigt
<larsemil> delhage: stockholmare och bilar... :D
<delhage> jag vet, därför jag inte kör
<larsemil> delhage: tjuvkikade lite på openshift igår. så SJUKT enkelt.
<delhage> jepp
<delhage> larsemil: installerade du origin eller kollade du på hosted?
<larsemil> delhage: kollade på hosted
<delhage> ok
<larsemil> delhage: är origin jag är mest nyfiken åp eg.
<larsemil> på
<delhage> larsemil: coffe hittar inte bilen...
<larsemil> only in sthlm
<christoffer> delhage, rekommendera Coffe att skaffa en "automile" plug till bilen https://developer.automile.se/invite/
<larsemil> tror det är någon lånad / bilpool etc
<christoffer> automile är ganska intressant annars. ..bara plugga in i odb2 porten i bilen så får man en uppkopplad bil.
<christoffer> finns ganska fritt API också
<delhage> det var hans polares, och den är antagligen stulen...
<delhage> larsemil: skit
<christoffer> aha, trist
<larsemil> delhage: oj mindre skoj
<delhage> larsemil: låt mig se om det finns nåt tåg jag kan ta, men antagligen kommer vi inte :(
<larsemil> delhage: :(
<delhage> fan också
<larsemil> saker man inte trodde kunde sätta pinne i hjulet
<delhage> typ
<delhage> larsemil: jag är hemskt ledsen
<larsemil> delhage: det är som det är
<delhage> larsemil: jo, men väldigt snopet
<larsemil> ja verkligen
<einand> Så, nu har jag propagerat Mot lågenergi lampor, och för LED hos min lokala ica handlare
<delhage> larsemil: jag hoppas jag får chansen att gottgöra detta en annan gång
<larsemil> delhage: det ska vi se till
<delhage> larsemil: lycka till idag
<larsemil> delhage: tack!
<larsemil> hoppas bilen kommer fram
<Konsagermuu> vad gh
<Konsagermuu> vad har hänt med system>utserende?
<AlexBones> Skärmdumpa?
<AlexBones> Som en kossa dumpar komockor.
<Konsagermuu> har du utseende bland systeminställningarna?
<Konsagermuu> vill flytta nedstängningsknappen i förstrerna till höger där den ska vara
<peyam> hej
<peyam> nu har jag satt upp min hemmaserver
<peyam> hur ska jag öveföra siler till den?
<peyam> filer
<andol> peyam: Det beror förstås på, men SFTP är sällan ett dåligt val. Det funkar dessutom rakt av ifall har satt upp servern med en openssh-server.
<Barre> HeMan: har nu helt gått över till att köra raid i lvm istället för att köra lvm på raid. btrfs får vänta ett tag till
<peyam> andol, jag einne med putty
<peyam> hur klistrar jag in koder?
<peyam> jag kopierat
<Barre> peyam: om det är windows du sitter på och vill kopiera över filer via scp (alltså via ssh) så kan jag varmt rekommendera WinSCP (http://winscp.net/eng/download.php)
<peyam> jag vet inte hur jag ska klistra in koder i putty terminal
<Barre> högerklicka
<peyam> funakr inte
<peyam> den bara lightlightar
<peyam> highlightar
<Barre> kopiera text från putty-sessionen till windowsklienten: Markera texten med muspekaren och den hamnar automagiskt i urklippshanterarn och kan klistras in i valfritt windowsprogram
<peyam> jag eine på ubuntu
<peyam> från ff till putty
<Barre> kopiera text från windows till puttysesionen: markera text i valfritt windowsprogram (det antar jag att du vet hur man gör) och högerklicka i puttysessionen för att klistra in.
<peyam> jag eine på ubuntu och det funkar inte
<Barre> peyam: jag förstår inte vad du menar med att du är inne i ubuntu från ff till putty..
<peyam> jag har nu xubuntu på min dator som har putty och servern kör också ubuntu server
<peyam> så jag nu... försöker klistra in en kod på min putty
<Barre> nehäpp... det fungerar inte. lite som maxjezy brukar resonera då, det är fel på ubuntu eftersom du inte gör fel ;)
<peyam> vad ska jag göra
<peyam> det funkar inte
<peyam> jag höger klickar, jag kör med shift + ins inge av dem fungerar
<Barre> har du ett mouswheel på musen, fungerar det att klicka med det då för att klistra in..
<peyam> Barre, den kör Enter
<peyam> asså den går till nästa kod
<peyam> line
<peyam> blir så arg
<peyam> finns inget annat motsvara putty?
<Barre> http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.52/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#3.1.1 <- peyam
<peruz> hello
<tob89> hej
<peyam> hej
<tob89> jag har precis installerat ubuntu och behöver hjälp med att få igång det trådlåsa nätverket på datorn... men jag vet inte vart jag ska börja
<peyam> tob89, e det laptop?
<tob89> nej, en stationär... förre detta win xp
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> uppdatera först
<tob89> just nu funkar det bara med kabel
<peyam> sen gå in på software & updates  välj tabben med Additional drivers
<peyam> men oftast så löser det sig om du uppdaterar och väljer " activate wifi" på nätverkikonen
<tob89> software & updates? klickar jag på kugghjulet uppe i högra hörnet?
<peyam> jag kör inte unity
<peyam> men du bara skriver software i dash så dyker den upp
<tob89> tror jag har uppdaterat det som går men det kommer inte upp wifi någonstans
<peyam> tob89, då måste du aktivera wifin
<peyam> skriv på terminalen
<peyam> sudo wifi on
<tob89> får tillbaka sudo: wifi: command not found
<peyam> tob89, sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<peyam> tob89, sitter du på samma dator?
<tob89> ja
<peyam> e du klar med terminalen?
<tob89> vad menar du?
<peyam> sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<peyam> skrev du det?
<tob89> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done wireless-tools is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<peyam> okej
<peyam> kör den här
<peyam> ifconfig wlan0 up
<tob89> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<peyam> iwconfig  skicka outputen til mig
<peyam> asså när jag skrievr sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-stable
<peyam> så säger ubuntu sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<peyam> e det ngn som kan hjälpa mig med min server?
<peyam> andol, e du där
 * andol är här, en liten stund i alla fall
<andol> ...fast tydlligen inte peyam längre.
<Philip5> andol: så det är dig man vänder sig till när man skriver typos i kommandoraden?
<avxv> hur krypterar man en folder i ubuntu
<avxv> snäla nån fins det någon här
<Spookan> avxv: Prova 7-zip.
<avxv> ok
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-30
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> morgon
<realubot> Good morning Ubuntu!
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Hur är det med alla fulskriptare i dag då?
<realubot> Alla copy&paste-kodare?
<Spookan> Jag är tyvärr inget av dem, men bra med mig i alla fall, själv då?
<realubot> Spookan: Det är okej.
<realubot> Spookan: Jag har precis stigit upp och ska ta mig dagens första köpp kaffe.
<realubot> Spookan: Vad pysslar du med då? Du är väl inte en sådan där förskräcklig nattsuddare som har varit vaken hela natta?
<Spookan> realubot: Nä vaknade för ett tag sen, fixat kaffe och ska pilla lite.. ;)
<realubot> Spookan: Vad tror du om den nya valutan Auroracoin då?
<realubot> Spookan: Är det lösningen på våra ekonomiska problem?
<Spookan> realubot: Ingen aning inte insatt alls..
<realubot> Spookan: Det är Islands svar på Bitcoin.
<AlexBones> Eh... va?
<realubot> AlexBones: Vad då eh va?
<realubot> AlexBones: Vad är det du inte förstår?
<AlexBones> Ja, ja. Det var tydligen ganska vettigt.
<AlexBones> Några till varje person i folkbokföringen.
<realubot> Vad säger du?
<AlexBones> Trodde det var ännu en fejk"coin" som inte alls är crypto/P2P.
<AlexBones> "Auroracoin is a cryptocurrency launched in February 2014 as an Icelandic alternative to Bitcoin and the Icelandic króna.[1][2][3] Its unknown creator or creators use the pseudonym Baldur Friggjar Óðinsson (or Odinsson).[1][2][3] He, she, or they plan to distribute half of auroracoins that will ever be created to all 330,000 people listed in Iceland's national ID database beginning on March 25, 2013, free of charge, coming out to 31
<AlexBones> .8 auroracoins per person."
<realubot> Jepp.
<AlexBones> realubot: Borde hetat "Iceoin".
<AlexBones> realubot: Borde hetat "Icecoin".
<AlexBones> Ajskåjn.
<realubot> AlexBones: Håller med dig. Det hade varit ett lämpligare namn.
<realubot> Spookan: Viker du något då?
<Spookan> realubot: Nä inget alls längre, du då?
<realubot> Spookan: Nä. I'm too old for that shit.
<realubot> Spookan: Nej, men ärligt talat så har det bara inte blivit av.
<realubot> Spookan: Det är väl så att klienten faller ur minnet när man ominstallerar datorn o.s.v.
<Spookan> realubot: Hehe ok, jag har ju iofs en server igång som den skulle kunna vika på.
<realubot> Fråga till Spookan och resten av kanalen: Vad tror ni om en folding@home-klient som innebär att t.ex. 10-20 % av den lediga datorkapaciten tillförs andra foldare och inte enbart folding@home-projektet? Det skulle göra projektet till en win-win-situation för alla foldare. Som det är nu så är belöningen för att vika mager.
<Spookan> realubot: Du menar att om jag viker, så ska andra få en del av "poängen"?
<realubot> Spookan: Nej. Jag menar att om du inte använder din dator så går en del av datorkraften åt till att vika och en del kan användas av andra som har klienten och behöver extra datorkraft för stunden.
<realubot> Så att användarna vinner samma sak som folding@home d.v.s. massor av datorkraft utan att ha en stordator.
<andol> realubot: Givet att det du själv vill räkna på kan parallelliseras till den grad ja, vilket sällan är fallet.
<realubot> T.ex. en person som sysslar med datoranimeringar kan använda din dator för renderingar samtidigt som din dator viker. Förutsatt så klart att du inte behöver "kraften".
<realubot> andol: Jag misstänkte att det var där haken fanns. Att en vanlig user inte behöver göra den typen av beräkningar.
<realubot> andol: Samtidigt så kan jag tycka att datorspel behöver den typen av beräkningar eftersom grafikkorten är bäst att vika med.
<realubot> Så om alla gamers använder FAH-klienten så viker de proteiner samtidigt som de får nytta av andras grafikkort typ.
<andol> realubot: Fast spel är ju ett ännu värre exempel, där du garanterat får alldeles för stora tidsfördröjningar via dylikt distribuerande, även ifall du lyckades paralallelisera.
<Spookan> realubot: Vad var det för teamnr?
<realubot> Spookan: Säg det. Jag ska kolla.
<realubot> Spookan: 210289
<realubot> Spookan: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> 1 aktiv CPU last 50 days. Det är någon tapper själ som kämpar på.
<Spookan> Så nu kör jag på två maskiner.
<realubot> Vad tror ni en folding-rigg drar i elkostnad/månad? http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/08/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/asusmobo.jpg
<realubot> Spookan: Bravo!
<realubot> Spookan: Så här säger jag då till dig för att du viker: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWCqu9mRVsY
<Spookan> Full patte på Macen och medium på Windows servern. ;)
<Spookan> Hehe
<Spookan> Dra om Markk då.. ;)
<realubot> Spookan: Det ligger fortfarande i min pipeline att vara nr. 1 i Ubuntu Sveriges FAH-team.
<Spookan> realubot: Hehe..
<Spookan> Fast nu kör jag ju bara cpu folding...
<realubot> De hårda grabbarna kör ju med GPU.
<Spookan> FAH killed my server haha :P
<Spookan> Den dödde! ;)
<AlexBones> Eeeeeeeeh...
<AlexBones> Varför har de en sådan här artikel på en sajt som är en enda stor reklampelare för ett lotteri? http://marketnews.se/xl/multilotto/sa-gick-det-sen-9-miljardvinnare-som-tappade-forstandet
<AlexBones> Och sedan sist: "Missa inte din chans att vinna dom stora pengarna! Spela på Multilotto.com!"
<AlexBones> Helt motsägande.
<AlexBones> Förmodligen en robot som översatt OCH automatiskt publicerat skiten.
<realubot> maxjezy: jeses maxjesus
<fredrik_> Jag har ett program jag behöver starta utan att man är inloggad. Programmet kräver root-rättigheter och startas enligt: "sudo /usr/sbin/newcs.i686". Det måste även ske med lite dalay... typ.. 10-20 sekunder efter att systemet startat upp alla tjänster... hur åstadkommer jag det?
<andol> fredrik_: 1) Den generella lösningen är ett init/upstart-skript. 2) Varför fördröjningen?
<andol> Ah, försent, igen.
<AlexBones> Låt själva skriptet vänta 10-20 sekunder.
<AlexBones> Innan det börjar jobba.
<Barre> hur konfigurerar jag dhcp-client att inte requesta dns servers?
<Barre> nevermind, kollade i dhclient.conf och det var uppenbart =)
<David-A> nyss på rapport. många nya stora datahallar byggs i Sverige, bl.a en för bitcoins i Boden
<AlexBones> Eh... va?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Soul power bonus - Sade live" SVT24. 2 timmar lång! (repris från igår)
<senate> o_O
<David-A> nyss på tv "Raskortet" SVT2 23:55-00:55. (repris från tor, repris ons)
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-23
<tjaboo> Tja, Dynamit här (har glömt lösenordet till nicket så ska fixa det när maskinen som körde IRC-klienten förut är på
<tjaboo> )
<tjaboo> Har problem med att binda IPv6-adresser vi äger i rangen förutom första
<tjaboo> Är det någon här som vet vad kan bero på
<Coffe> tjaboo:  hur menar du nu  ?
<tjaboo> 2a02:c200:1:10:2:3:6999:1 kan jag binda till
<tjaboo> men 2a02:c200:1:10:2:3:6999:150 vill inte
<Coffe> hmmm .. ser inget konstigt i det.. kan de vara hur du "binder" dem  ?
<tjaboo> och ip -6 addr ger 2a02:c200:1:10:2:3:6999:1/112
<tjaboo> borde inte vara för får problem när jag försöker med nginx och irssi
<tjaboo> [Cannot assign requested address: 2a02:c200:1:10:2:3:6999:150] ger irssi mig när jag försöker
<tjaboo> När jag försöker ansluta till en IRC-server vill säga
<Coffe> är 112 rätt subnet ( tappade rätt namn)
<tjaboo> ja det är de de har tilldelat oss
<Coffe> kan du knyta 150 om du inte anv :1   ?
<tjaboo> hmm smart tänkt ska kolla måste stänga av nginx
<tjaboo> LoL
<tjaboo> BRB glömde använder IPv6 på irc
<Tjaboo> Tillbaka nix hjälpte inte heller
<andol> Tjaboo: Alltså, 2a02:c200:1:10:2:3:6999:1/112 betyder enbart att adressen använder /112 som nätmask.
<Tjaboo> jag vet
<andol> Tjaboo: Vill du använda flera ip-adresser så behöver du fortfarande lägga till dem till interfacet, och det gör ju varesig nginx eller irssi.
<Tjaboo> men den masken inkluderar 150
<Tjaboo> t.ex.
<Tjaboo> menar du att jag manuellt måste skapa interface för var enda jäkla address?
<andol> Tjaboo: Nej, jag menar att du behöver lägga till adresserna till interfacet
<andol> Tjaboo: Se exemplet http://paste.ubuntu.com/10660150/
<Tjaboo> finns det ingen jäkla regex eller något att lägga till alla man äger så jag slipper lägga till en och en?
<Tjaboo> vilket typ det där exemplet ser ut att gå ut på
<Tjaboo> men http://paste.ubuntu.com/10660186/ borde väl inkludera alla adresser eller?
<andol> Tjaboo: Tja, du kan ju alltid dumpa ett skript under /etc/network/if-up.d/ som lägger till de ytterligare adresserna, och däri kan du ju använda vilken logik som helst.
<andol> Tjaboo: Nej, din paste visar bara en global ipv6-adress.
<Tjaboo> Så jag måste göra typ ett shell skript som lägger till alla adresser vid varje if-up mot den
<Tjaboo> jag vet jag är mer korkad än vanligt idag andol
<Tjaboo> <---- Dynamit om du missat det
<andol> Ah
<andol> Borde ha känt igen tonen i språket :P
<Tjaboo> ska fixa klienten till den här maskinen sedan när jag kommer åt den andra så jag kan hämta alla konfigurationer ifrån IRC
<Tjaboo> men baa måste jag sitta och skriva ett shell-skritp som lägger till alla adresserna
<Tjaboo> *skript*
<Tjaboo> vist det är rätt lite text ändå men herre gud vilken kraft det lär ändå ta på maskinen de få gånger man måste göra
<Tjaboo> saker som innebär att den laddar om interfacet
<Tjaboo> andol: Du råkar inte ha något skript för liknande saker man kan få låna?
<andol> Nix
<andol> Men finns ju lite befintliga skript i den katalogen att titta på, som illustrerar vilka tester man kan/vill köra så att ens skript bara körs för rätt interface och sådär.
<Coffe> andol:  de du länkade såg precis ut som en ubuntu sida jag hittade
<andol> Coffe: Min paste kom från /etc/network/interfaces på en utav mina servrar. Å andra sidan så är det ju inte direkt en orginel lösning. Inget nytt under solen, etc.
<Coffe> andol:  är iofs rätt generellt .. tack för hjälpen .. försvann in i ett möte
<Tjaboo> måste fasiken komma på regex som funkar som det ska så den genererar alla av sig själv
<Tjaboo> hade det bara varit siffror eller bokstäver hade det ju varit enklare men nu ska det ju blanda
<Tjaboo> och jag och regex är inte jätte bra vänner
<andol> Inte lättare att bara köra en for loop?
<Tjaboo> jo iför sig
<andol> Gäller att bekämpa frestelsen att lösa alla problem med ett regex :-)
<Tjaboo> andol: tack så mycket när jag kör ip... funkar det
<Tjaboo> så måste komma på hur loopen ska se ut
<Tjaboo> om du inte råkar ha en blixt idé förstås
<andol> Lämnas som en övning åt läsaren.
 * andol har ascii-art att rita :)
<Tjaboo> Man kan ju alltid fråga ;)
<Tjaboo> men tack för hjälpen
<Tjaboo> Det var stor hjälp på traven
<Coffe> jag väntar på att ev i maj så får jag nativ ipv6 hemma
<Tjaboo> haha det har jag i Brandbergen
<Tjaboo> men får det inte att lira ordentligt och än så länge har inte ISP officellt stöd för det än
<Tjaboo> så den hjälp jag fick för att försöka få igång det var mer än det egentligen ska göra
<Coffe> hur menar du nu ?
<Coffe> officiellt stöd ?
<Tjaboo> men där jag skriver ifrån fysiskt så kör jag tunnlad jäkla Combort som inte har det
<Tjaboo> ja Support eftersom det är i expriment stadiet så har det inge stöd/support alls egentligen
<Coffe> ok, men en /112 låter snålt ..
<Tjaboo> haha jag vet
<Tjaboo> Combort ger mig (ja inte officiellt men de låter ett expriment ske som jag brukar att tunnla åtminstone)
<Tjaboo> då har jag två /37 haha
<Tjaboo> jag har gjort en loop som funkar men ändå inte
<Tjaboo> den upprepar samma kombenation flera gånger
<HeMan> Tjaboo: ska du inte subnetta och köra /64 på varje nät?
<HeMan> Tjaboo: det är det rekomenderade sättet att köra ipv6-adresser
<Tjaboo> Just nu är det viktigare få till ett skript som fixar så eth0 lyssnar på alla adresser
<HeMan> Tjaboo: eh?
<HeMan> Tjaboo: 2^37 adresser?
<Tjaboo> haha det jag ska lösa är inte min privata
<HeMan> Tjaboo: eller 2^91 adresser?
<Tjaboo> utan maskinen ni ser att jag skriver ifrån
<Tjaboo> och den har 112
<Tjaboo> */112*
<HeMan> Tjaboo: tyckte du pratade om 2st /37-nät
<Tjaboo> Hemma ja
<HeMan> Tjaboo: kör t_proxy om du vill att den ska kunna ha alla adresser som avsändare
<HeMan> Tjaboo: då behöver du inte tilldela alla adresser till den
<Tjaboo> okej
<Tjaboo> så jag kan binda ip-addressen till en respektive sida eller vad jag vill?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> men den kanske inte heter t_proxy
<HeMan> måste kolla
<Tjaboo> gör du det jag väntar här så snällt, hade det varit privat så hade jag inte brytt mig så mycket då hade jag kunnat
<Tjaboo> skriva in vart efter jag behöver de
<HeMan> det är fortfarande 2^16 adresser (65535) så det är lite yxigt att ha med i startscript
<HeMan> kan ta lång tid att boota då
<Tjaboo> haha det är privat
<Tjaboo> eller ja
<Tjaboo> nu ser jag vad du menar haha
<Tjaboo> förlåt var så inne i att du fastnat i /37 i min värld haha
<HeMan> även om det bara tar 0.1 sekund per adresse så tar det över en timme att boota då
<Coffe> HeMan: reboot ska ta tid :P
<HeMan> Coffe: mmm
<Tjaboo> haha så man undviker dem haha
<Tjaboo> Hur fan löser jag det praktiskt då
<HeMan> Coffe: jag tyckte det var nog med 15 minuters boottid på 80 cores-maskien med 2 TB ram...
<Tjaboo> fy fan
<Coffe> HeMan:  ja ja ja  vi vet du har en monster maskin.. dont need to rub it in :P
<Tjaboo> vi lär aldrig använda alla men kan vara bekvämt bara kunna använda dem på engång vid behov
<HeMan> Coffe: 80 cores, 2 TB, 16 st 400 GB diskar och 8 st 10 GB/s
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<Tjaboo> Jaja
<Coffe> HeMan:  hör dig väldigt dåligt nu
<HeMan> Coffe: lol
<Tjaboo> Hamnade i radioskugga just
<Tjaboo> :P
<Coffe> HeMan:   hittat något bra wifi kort för yoga 2
<Tjaboo> Men som sagt finns det inget praktiskt sätt att se till att se till att jag kan få den lyssna på IPv6-addresserna
<HeMan> Coffe: 80 CORES, 2 TB ,16 ST 400 GB DISKAR OCH 8 ST 10 GB/s!
<Tjaboo> Nu hamnade vi i radioskugga igen
<Coffe> HeMan:
<HeMan> Coffe: ne
<HeMan> Coffe: har bett chefen fixa men han är ännu latare...
<Coffe> HeMan:  ok ..  de jag hittade säljs bara i usa
<Tjaboo> HeMan: hur går det med kollandet?
<HeMan> Tjaboo: kollar med en kollega och han var lite upptagen
<Tjaboo> okej
<HeMan> Tjaboo: IP_TRANSPARENT heter optionen du skickar till socket
<HeMan> Tjaboo: du måste fixa med iptables för att det ska fungera
<Tjaboo> men hittade lite på internet ip route add local 2001:db8::/32 dev lo borde inte det funka för mig om jag ändrar adressen den ska lyssna på vill säg?, okej ja det kan jag ju förstå
<HeMan> njae, det det är ju bara routing
<Tjaboo> är det typ det här du menar https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/tproxy.txt?
<Tjaboo> hah borde ha gjort mellanslag mellan ? och .txt
<HeMan> fördelen med att lägga till ? i slutet av urlar är att det funkar ändå...
<HeMan> Tjaboo: precis den
<Tjaboo> något speciellt jag ska tänka på?
<HeMan> Tjaboo: gör rätt från början så slipper du göra om!
<HeMan> Tjaboo: :)
<Tjaboo> hahaha tack för den blir en dynamit där du inte vill ha den sedan när jag kommer åt konfigurationerna för min klient
<Tjaboo> som har allting färdigt i sig
<Tjaboo> :P
<Tjaboo> HeMan: när det gäller iptables extensions så ska jag kompilera den moddade för få det funka? Sitter med Ubuntu standard iptables just nu
<HeMan> Tjaboo: det ska inte behövas
<Tjaboo> ok
<HeMan> Tjaboo: jag har kört tproxy på en standard ubuntu
<Tjaboo> Få se om jag kommer in ikväll med rätt nick
<Tjaboo> ser så jäkla fel ut när ni skriver Tjaboo knappt så jag reagerar ju haha
<Tjaboo> Alltså nummer 1. fattar jag men "Because of certain restrictions..." så känner jag mig lite lost
<Tjaboo> Det jag fattar är att jag behöver ändra ett par saker i iptables så den skickar sakerna dit jag vill och det styrs utav kärnan
<Tjaboo> sedan så är jag fasiken bortappad, alltså okej behöver inte fatta allting men proxyn t.ex. de skriver om är det själva kärnan i sig?
<Tjaboo> Ursäkta om jag stör dig HeMan men du borde ha lärt dig vid det här laget hur lilla dynamit som råkar vara undertecknad
<Tjaboo> funkar vid det här laget
<Tjaboo> Just nu har jag helt enkelt bestämt att vi får göra IPv6-delning på begäran manuellt
<Tjaboo> men nu har stärre irriterande saker som jag måste tänka på och lösa
<Tjaboo> finns inte en ända error log eller någonting för postfix kolla i ens
<Tjaboo> det ända jag gjort är det som Froxlor panel tyckte jag skulle göra
<Tjaboo> men vad fan någonstans måste ju ändå loggar finnas
<andol> Tjaboo: Tittat i /var/log/mail.log alt /var/log/mail.err?
<andol> Sen bör du ha samma loggrader även i /var/log/syslog, tillsammans med en massa annat.
<Tjaboo> men se på fan den var tom förut men nu verkar den åtminstone säga något i mail.log
<Tjaboo> den var tom för inte så länge sedan när jag körde cat på den
<Tjaboo> jaha fel maskin
<Tjaboo> det förklarar ju varför
<andol> :P
<Tjaboo> vad kan det heta i syslog då
<Tjaboo> ser mest jäkla massa cron job som sker var 5min. för kolla så konfigurationen för nginx och lite annat är uppdaterade till det senaste
<K350> grep fråga. Kan man söka rader som innehåller två olika parametrrar. T.ex orden Foo OCH BAR ?
<madbear> typ grep 'Foo.BAR'
<madbear> K350: grep 'Foo.*BAR'
<K350> Ah. stort tack ! :-)
<Laban> ...eller grep foo | grep bar
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-24
<gkeen_> Hmm, har ett problem med min pekskärm, när datorn varit igång ett tag verkar touchen fastna helt random, som om den tror att det är ett finger kvar på skärmen. Men enligt xinput så är "knappen" släppt och inte intryckt.
<SebastianThorn> gkeen_: blir den för varm kanske?
<gkeen_> SebastianThorn: nope, snabb reboot fixar problemet
<einand> gkeen_: om du bara laddar om drivrutinen, löser det problemet också?
<gkeen_> einand: nope :(
<gkeen_> laddar om drivrutinen när burken vaknar från vila men det fixar bara så att touchen börjar funka igen.
<Bandol> o/ någon som är ok på conky, försöker byta own_window_type men den byts inte även om jag gör det :S
<Hund> Bandol: Vad har du för problem?
<Bandol> ja conky avslutas när jag klickar på min desktop (bakground)
<Bandol> bakgrund
<Bandol> och jag försöker lösa det genom att ändra i conky filerna men det verkar inte ändras :S
<Hund> Filer? Det är väl bara en fil?
<Bandol> sec
<Hund> own_window yes
<Bandol> får man posta terminaloutputs i denna chat eller?
<Hund> own_window_type normal
<Hund> Om det är längre saker använd Pastebin.
<Bandol> itne så långt 1 sec
<Bandol> sudo conky
<Bandol> Conky: forked to background, pid is 2604
<Bandol> samuel@Nebbiolo:/$
<Bandol> Conky: desktop window (1a0000a) is subwindow of root window (2a2)
<Bandol> Conky: window type - desktop
<Bandol> Conky: drawing to created window (0x2e00001)
<Bandol> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<Hund> Här är en gammal config av mig som fungerade när jag hade den: http://hundone.deviantart.com/#/art/My-Conky-Config-1-5-79251193?hf=1
<Bandol> sen i conky mappen ser det ut såhär: conky$ ls
<Bandol> conky.conf  conky_grey.lua  conky_no_x11.conf  conkyrc_grey
<Hund> Med vilket kommando startar du då Conky?
<Bandol> sudo conky
<Bandol> eller bara conky :P
<Hund> Ouch. Använd inte sudo.
<Hund> Läs på om det.
<Bandol> kör det inte i sudo skrev fel :)
<Hund> Med "conky" läser den konfigfilen ~./conkyrc
<Hund> Vill du specificiera dig blir det "conky -c <din fil>"
<Bandol> tack <3
<Hund> Np!
<Bandol> ska joksa lite brb
<Hund> Lycka till.
<Bandol> sådärja :D
<Hund> :)
<Philip5> Hund: sitter du här och luras?!?! ;)
<Hund> Philip5: Aldrig!
<Hund> Snart ska jag vara lika hurtig som dig. :O
<Bandol> fast nej nu ser det ut som den kör 2 st åvanpå varandra
<Philip5> ojdå, vad ska du då göra?
<Hund> Bandol: Kika på min config.
<Philip5> Hund: springa stockholmsmaran?!?! ;)
<Hund> Jogga med grannen. :P
<Hund> Första gången i år.
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> jag har faktiskt bara sprungit 2 ggr i år
<Hund> Första gången på år. :P haha
<Philip5> borde skämmas
<Hund> Jag brukar promenera en del dock. Men jag borde jogga också.
<Philip5> borde ut ikväll men måste upp och laga taket
<Hund> La på mig lite när jag slutade snusa.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Philip5> förbered dig på lite träningsvärk i bålen
<Bandol> förstår mig inte på deviant art vart är configfilen? o.O
<Hund> Till höger har du en nedladdningslänk.
<Hund> En stor grön knapp.
<Hund> Eller den hade visst samma färg som bakgrunden.
<Hund> Philip5: NÃ¥gra tips till en novis? :P
<Philip5> Hund: att börja lagom och försöka få det till en vana
<Hund> Säg det till hockeytränaren jag ska ut med. :(
<Philip5> fast lagom är inte att sluta jogga så fort man får lite flås ;)
<Philip5> lagom brukar vara ett tempo man kan jogga och prata undertiden led lite ansträngning
<Hund> Då skulle jag inte ens hinna låsa dörren. ;)
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Philip5> kan man inte prata lite ryckigt utan att hämmas av andningen så kan man dra ner på tempot. kan man prata ganska obehindrat så ökar man
<Hund> Det var ingen dum idé.
<Bandol> Hund: http://i.imgur.com/edgokWB.png
<Hund> Bandol: Yes?
<Bandol> ladda ner vart?
<Bandol> kanske jag som börjar bli galen men jag ser inget iaf o.O
<Hund> http://hundone.deviantart.com/#/art/My-Conky-Config-1-5-79251193?hf=1
<Hund> Det där var länken jag skickade.
<Bandol> o.O
<Bandol> fan vad skumt
<Bandol> kom till en annan sida nu o.O
<Hund> haha
<Bandol> aeh funkar fortfarande inte :/
<Bandol> får hitta ngn install guide kanske
<Hund> Bandol: Hur ser din config ut?
<Hund> Philip5: Jag lever!
<Bandol> Hund: tagit bort conky nu så har ingen
<Philip5> Hund: kommer du hamna i coma nu när kroppen kommer i chock efter att ha rört på sig lite mer hastigt?!
<Dynamit> Så tillbaka med rätt nick gud vad skönt
<peyam> hej farbror peyam här
<peyam> new generation of linux
<peyam> allt linux förutom cent, redhat, Ubuntu ska försvinna
<peyam> För en bättre linux framtid och gemenskap
<peyam> valfrihet funkar inte i vår linux värld.
<peyam> alla windows 7 är lika alla mac os är lika
<peyam> df ska vi ha bara få alternative. allt forking ska bort
<peyam> bara grund linux ska finnas o då menar jag dem som har en corporation bakom
<andol> peyam: Du tycker alltså att Ubuntu ska finnas kvar, men inte Debian? :-)
<peyam> andol, helt korrekt. Debian har gjort sitt och är alldeles för gammal nu
<andol> peyam: Och hur mycket Ubuntu tror du att det blir utan ett Debian att bygga på?
<peyam> just nu är ubuntu egentligen totalt oberoende
<andol> peyam: Huh?
<peyam> ja?
<peyam> Arch och Ubuntu har lika gemensamt som Debian o ubuntu
<andol> peyam: Är du allvarlig nu?
<peyam> japp.
<Hund> Philip5: Typ. :P
<Hund> peyam måste ha skojat.
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-25
<Barre> screedo: tjenis, jag har inte glömt bort dig, jag har bara prioriterat bort dig :)  Hittar inte några bra länkar bland mina bookmarks, sorry
<Teddy_bjornen> hej Dynamit
<Spookan> Omg det kommer en Mission Impossible 5...
<Bandol> andol har du stulit mitt namn -B?
<Linda^> Han är en sån tjuv va.
<andol> Bandol: Från mitt håll ser det helt tvärtom ut :P
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Rsync stannar/fryser för mig. Det tycks vara olika filer varje gång jag försöker. Någon som haft problem med detta?
<andol> Mottagarsidan behöver "hinna ikapp", och faktisk skriva ner till disk?
<Hund> Det är mellan två datorer på samma nätverk.
<Hund> Det borde inte vara något problem.
<Hund> Det är /home som synkas. Det rör sig om ett par GB. Mestadels småfiler osv.
<andol> Menar alltså att begränsningen ligger på disken, inte på nätverket.
<andol> Hund: Hur ser det ut med iowait på mottagarsidan?
<Hund> Vilket paket kommer det i?
<Hund> andol: iostat visar inget anmärkningsvärt.
<Hund> Det var tydligen ett bättre verktyg.
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Jag märkte nu att Dropbox på servern tuggade på rätt styggt. Stängde ner det och då fungerade det bra.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> peyam här
<peyam> passa på och ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
<Amoz> peyam, varför genereras inte sökmotorn när jag försöker generera doxygen-docs för LLVM?
<peyam> inte linux relaterad
<peyam> nästa fråga
<Amoz> GNU Make är så mycket linux det kan bli peyam  ;)
<peyam> ja juste
<peyam> jag blandade ihop det med ngt annat
<peyam> https://www.google.se/search?q=doxygen-docs&oq=doxygen-docs&aqs=chrome..69i57.704j0j1&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<gusnan> peyam: du tror inte Amoz klarar av att googla på det själv?
<Amoz> han kanske har jobbat inom konsumentsupport för länge gusnan ? :P
<gusnan> haha :)
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> nu har jag betalt mi n domän
<peyam> www.peyam.se
<Amoz> nice, fin hemsida :)
<peyam> helt okej. orkade inte göra mkt med det
<Amoz> peyam, du som är rymdingenjör, hur verklig är Interstellar egentligen?
<peyam> jag är inte rymdfysiker. är ingenjör. ,men interstellar är inte verklig.  det första jag tänkte på när jag såg den var "law of effect and couse"
<peyam> eller vänta. han gick inte tillbaka i tiden va?
<peyam> eller gjorde hand et?
<peyam> för man kan endast gå fram. är omöjligt att gå tillbaka i tiden pga "couse and effect"
<peyam> men relative tid är sann. tiden går långsamare där gravitationen är mer. speciellt i svarta hålet där de går genom
<peyam> Amoz, jag är Aerospace SYSTEM. asså stabilisering och optimering
<Amoz> peyam, nice, vad handlade ditt examensarbete om ?
<SebastianThorn> peyam: omöjligt? jag skulle väll säga att vi vet för lite om tids-resor för att säga en sån sak?
<andol> Eller mer generellt, att vi vet för lite om tidens natur.
<peyam> SebastianThorn, man kan gå fram i tiden men inte tilbaka i tiden
<gusnan> peyam: kan du inte ta o göra det? fram ett par decennier eller så?
<SebastianThorn> peyam: ^
<Amoz> peyam, I disagree, se på Microsoft ;)
<peyam> tänk så här att vi koncentrerat en oänlig energi och skapat en svarthål. vi går genom den. när har passerat svarta hålet och tittar på andra sida svartahålet ser vi oss själva bakom hålet. tänk att man skjuter sig själv från den "framtida sidan" och dödar sig själv i "dåtiden".
<peyam> så då man inte finns i Dåtiden kan man inte existera i framtiden
<Amoz> a.k.a tidsparadoxen
<SebastianThorn> som sagt, vi vet för lite, saker på papper är iofs jätte bra, men säga vad som är omöjligt genom obeprovade teorier och sånt? njaa
<peyam> Amoz, jag lägger upp mitt examensarbete på hemsidan.
<peyam> SebastianThorn, det är bevisat! det är omöjligt!
<SebastianThorn> hörde när jag var lite att en humla inte teoretiskt kan flyga, den är för fet för det. Kan ha misstagit mig.
<andol> peyam: Fast det resonomanget (modulu alternativa tidslinjer, etc) begränsar ju inte möjligheten att resa bakåt i tiden, utan enbart vilka handlingar som är möjliga att genomföra när man väl ha rest bakåt.
<peyam> SebastianThorn, hur kan du bevisa att man inte kan rita en cirkulär rektangel?
<SebastianThorn> peyam: det kan jag inte
<peyam> andol, om vi har två tidlinjer och rör oss med en hastighet med viss riktning kan vi gå tillbaka i någon annan tidslinje
<peyam> SebastianThorn, ja men bevisa
<Amoz> peyam, jag kan bevisa att man inte kan rita en cirkulär rektangel :D
<SebastianThorn> nu hänger jag inte med, ska jag bevisa saker som du anser går eller vad?
<Amoz> i ett euklidiskt rum så följer beviset av definitionen
<peyam> Amoz, det e bara sunt förnuft. det går bara inte för det är omöjligt
<peyam> Amoz,  om du är matematiker så orkar jag inte prata med dej. ingenjörer och matematiker hamnar alltid i tjafs.
<Spookan> peyam!
<Amoz> peyam, jag är ingenjör ^^
<Spookan> Ni alla har fått det hela fel, denna värld vi lever i är inter verklig, månen finns inte, den är bara ett hologram.
<Spookan> -inte + inte
<SebastianThorn> Spookan: tackar, case closed.
<Spookan> Äh.. ni fattar.
<peyam> Amoz, ja om man definierar allt matematisk så ja. jag hade en diskussion om 0/0 och 0^0 med en matematiker. det blev bara tjafs
<peyam> Amoz, va gick du?
<Amoz> peyam, 0/0 lämnas väl oftast odefinierat, eller?
<Amoz> peyam, *går* faktiskt ;)
<peyam> Amoz, ja men det beror på hur man definierar sin definitionsmängd och vad 0 betyder i exemplet. Poängen är att det lönar sig inte att ens tänka på det. vissa säger 1 vissa säger 0.
<peyam> Amoz, vad går du
<SebastianThorn> Uppsala nånting :P
<peyam> coolt
<einand> 0/0 går ju
<peyam> duschade
<peyam> fett nice
<einand> grattis
<peyam> tack
<peyam> hade ej duschat på 2 dagar och innan den gången hade jag inte duschat på 7 dagar
<einand> peyam: du är nog en av de få människor som skryter med hur äklig du är
<madbear> jag kan skryta oxå einand
<madbear> jag har inte tvättat håret på 1.5 år
<madbear> deru!
<peyam> hej
<einand> madbear: har du dreds?
<madbear> einand: nä, ganska kort nu, hade längre tidigare
<Philip5> madbear: hår går det med kamerashoppandet?
<madbear> Philip5: ligger på is just nu, einand tycker att jag ska köpa ny
<Philip5> istället för vad?
<madbear> istället för begagnad
<Philip5> köpa en rätt ny begagnad är väl inte fel annars
<Philip5> gammalt skräp är inte så kul
<madbear> fast det är känsliga prylar säger einand
<madbear> XD
<Philip5> äh
<madbear> ska man köpa begagnad på en affär då?
<Philip5> om man kan klämma på prylen först så man vet vad man köper.
<madbear> vet inte hur jag klämmer på en kamera
<Dynamit> haha
<Philip5> alltså köpa över fyra ögon än någon som skickar något
<Dynamit> tolknings fråga
<madbear> mmm, Philip5 funderar på en ny nikon d5200
<Philip5> kanske kan få en begagnad d7000 för den pengen
<Philip5> bättre kamera men kanske sämre sensor
<Philip5> du kan nog fynda en d5300 också som är begagnad
<Philip5> madbear: något för dig då kanske? http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2015/01/07/nikon-d5500-vs-d5300-vs-d5200-vs-d5100-13-key-differences-need-know/
<madbear> ja det är nog möjligt
<madbear> vars letar du kameror? blocket?
<Philip5> fotosidan.se har ju många prylar annonserade
<Philip5> blocket men där får man nog vara lite mer observant.
<madbear> tack!
<einand> lura honom inte att köpa begagnat nu, när jag slagit bort dom iderna från honom
<Dynamit> Jag blir fan tokig på en jäkla massa problem jag har
<Dynamit> en jag stör mig på är att make säger att mipsel-unknown-linux-gcc inte är ett känt kommando när fan fil jäkeln ligger där den anropar efter den
<Hund> Philip5: Ping!
<Philip5> pong
<Philip5> Hund:
<Hund> Philip5: Wow. Är du vaken?
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-26
<Spookan> God morgon kanalen!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mörrn
<Spookan> Läget med er en dag som denna då?
<Hund> Någon som har lite koll på Mutt? Jag har problem med "CREATE failed: Invalid mailbox name".
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-27
<hume> hejsan... nån som kan hjälpa mig att koppla upp mig på en mapp i ett windownsnätverk som jag connectar till via VPN?
<andol> hume: Börja med att plocka upp "filhanteraren" (nautilus), och välj Arkiv --> Anslut till server...
<hume> yes, jag är där
<hume> men vad för slags resurs är det? är det alltid smb i ett win-nätverk?
<andol> hume: Ser du något bra ifall du väljer Bläddra?
<hume> bläddra i nätverk?
<hume> ser inte så mkt då
<andol> Antar att det inte vill sig med broadcast över VPN:et.
<hume> mm
<andol> Jo, då vill du gissningsvis skriva in något som börja på smb://, vilket då är ett värdnamn du behöver känna till.
<hume> i Anslut till server skriver jag in: smb:// och så sökvägen
<hume> grejen är att i instruktionen ska den heta: \\hhk.dk\sharedfolders\ioa
<hume> ska jag då skriva smb://hhk.dk/sharedfolders/ioa?
<hume> instruktionen är för win
<andol> I bästa fall, ja.
<hume> ja, det funkar inte
<andol> Mer än så är jag rädd att jag inte kan hjälpa, då jag själv spenderat de senaste åren i relativt  renodlade *nix-miljöer.
<hume> skrver jag smb://hhk.dk bara, så frågar den efter lösen, så då hittar den nåt
<hume> ok....lucky you
<Teddy_bjornen>  är ny här på kanalen, irc över huvudtaget faktiskt
<Teddy_bjornen> hur hittar jag kanaler?
<andol> Teddy_bjornen: I praktiken så hittar man oftast till kanalen genom att se dem referade till någonstans.
<andol> Teddy_bjornen: Finns förvisso i regel en list/sök-funktion, men är sällan användbar i praktiken. Dels därför att det finns så många kanaler och dels därför att en hel del kanaler att satta att vara osynlig för listning.
<andol> Teddy_bjornen: Hursom, välkommen hit!
<andol> Pluspoäng på att ansluta via IPv6 :)
<hume> evolution - finns det ingen sån där kombinerat inkorgs-funkion där, som i Thunderbird? Jag har flera mailkonton
<ePax> Vad är det för skillnad mellan ssd m.2 single och double-sideded? Någon som vet?
<Teddy_bjornen> tack Andol
<Teddy_bjornen> nån som har ett tips eller vet en bra kanal för SEO och då gärna SEO länkning?
<Laban> Skulle inte förvåna mig våldsamt om det fanns en #seo
<bananabob> Hallå! Sitter bakom en proxy och vill använda Nautilus "Connect to server" med webdav. Men det verkar inte som att nautilus bryr sig om system-wide proxy settings. Någon som vet hur man kan fixa det?
<Dynamit> Haha andol vem tror du lurade Teddy_bjornen hit och till IRC samt satte upp så maskinen
<Dynamit> använde IPv6 för han
<Philip5> man ska inte luras ;)
<Dynamit> Ska det komma från rätt mun? :P
<Philip5> :P
<andol> Dynamit: Gott :)
<Dynamit> satte han med IRSSI så han inte missar något om han byter terminal haha
<Dynamit> ska få han bli en av oss
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Laban> Osportsligt intvingad i gemenskapen ;)
<Laban> One of us, one of us....
<Laban> Finns det någon färdigskriven licensform man kan nyttja som tillåter spridning av källkoden, men inte binärer?
<purity^> hej
<purity^> Philip5,
<purity^> nån som är kung på Irssi?
<madbear_> ställ frågan så kanske kungen träder fram
<purity^> aaaa
<purity^> skulle vilja att mitt egna nick har en annan färg
<Philip5> purity^
<Guest40762> purity^: http://jorge.fbarr.net/2010/08/10/introduction-to-irssi/#Minor_adjustments
<Guest40762> ser ut som det är det som beskrivs där - har dock inte testat.
<Laban> DEt är väl olika färg by default?
<Laban> Inte som mitt nuvarande überfärgglada Weechatt där fan allt har en egen färg.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Weechat är väl inte så färglatt som standard?
<Philip5> Hund: kanske om man har weechat pride edition
<Hund> Philip5: LOL
<Hund> Jag har typ bara färg på namnen här i chatten. :P
<Hund> Philip5: Hjälp mig med Mutt och Bahnhof!
<purity^> Laban, mjo, men använder inte defaulttemat :D
<purity^> nu blir min text grön asså
<purity^> det var nojjigt
<Philip5> Hund: nepp
<Hund> :(
<Laban> Färgglatt som fn: https://cloud.palidor.se/public.php?service=files&t=54b9f1544896d990d2170c39747f3b2d
<Hund> Länken fungerar inte.
<Laban> Inte? Felmeddelande?
<Hund> "Sorry, this link doesn’t seem to work anymore."
<Laban> Oh
<gusnan> hmm, den funkar fint här...
<Laban> Nu gör den
<Laban> Skumt.
<Hund> Ah
<purity^> nu kanske
<Hund> Nu vet jag vad som är fel.
<purity^> ååh, gud så bra
<purity^> nu är mitt nick gult
<purity^> tack
<gusnan> :)
<Hund> Urxvt som inte fick med hela länken.
<Laban> Borde installera URL shortener i ownCloud.
<Duzu> Någon som kan länka till en guide för ubuntu 14.10 om hur man fixar så att man via ett kommando kan se ubuntu loggan (text baserat) och information om sitt os via terminalen?
<Barre> Duzu: är det detta du efterfrågar? http://askubuntu.com/questions/415113/how-to-get-ascii-ubuntu-logo-in-terminal
<Duzu> Yes, tack. Hittade dock den nyss själv :D
<Duzu> Dock får jag det inte till att funka :/
<Duzu> Får följande meddelande:
<Duzu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Duzu>   File "/usr/bin/archey", line 304, in <module>
<Duzu>     func()
<Duzu>   File "/usr/bin/archey", line 288, in disk_display
<Duzu>     usedpercent = float(re.sub("[A-Z]", "", used)) / float(re.sub("[A-Z]", "", size)) * 100
<Duzu> ValueError: invalid literal for float(): 9,2
<Barre> Duzu: trist, kan inte hjälpa dig desvärre
<Duzu> Ah, tack ändå :)
<Duzu> Får väll skapa en tråd på forumet i guess :P
<Laban> peppis bodega :D
<peppis> Laban: Va?
<Hund> Duzu: Screenfetch
<Hund> https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch
<Hund> Fanns till och med i Ubuntus repo såg jag.
<Duzu> Hund, hur installerar jag screenfetch?
<Hund> Duzu: sudo aptitude install screenfetch
<Duzu> Hund, får meddelandet aptitude: command not found när jag kör kommandot
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> apt-get istället för aptitude
<Hund> Dom tog väl bort Aptitude förut.
<Duzu> Hund, Nu gick det, dock så får jag nästan samma meddelande när jag skriver archey
<Duzu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Duzu>   File "/usr/bin/archey", line 304, in <module>
<Duzu>     func()
<Duzu>   File "/usr/bin/archey", line 288, in disk_display
<Duzu>     usedpercent = float(re.sub("[A-Z]", "", used)) / float(re.sub("[A-Z]", "", size)) * 100
<Duzu> ValueError: invalid literal for float(): 9,4
<Duzu> Bara att istället för ValueError: invalid literal for float(): 9,2 så är det nu 9.4 istället
<Hund> Du är säker på att du körde Screenfetch och inte Archey?
<Duzu> Hund, det är archey jag installerade och som jag inte får att fungera. Från http://askubuntu.com/questions/415113/how-to-get-ascii-ubuntu-logo-in-terminal
<Hund> Och jag rekomenderade Screenfetch.
<Duzu> Men är screenfetch samma sak som archey? Trodde det var ett program som behövdes för att få archey att fungera :P
<Hund> Yes
<Duzu> Men hur startar jag Screenfetch i så fall? Att skriva Screenfetch i terminalen gick inte
<Hund> Litet s
<Duzu> Ah, nu så :D
<Hund> :P
<Duzu> Hur gör jag för att ta bort archey? Installerade med dessa kommandos
<Duzu> sudo apt-get install lsb-release scrot
<Duzu> wget http://github.com/downloads/djmelik/archey/archey-0.2.8.deb
<Duzu> sudo dpkg -i archey-0.2.8.deb
<Hund> sudo apt-get remvoe archey
<Hund> remove
<Duzu> Du är en pärla
<Duzu> Tack Hund! :)
<Hund> Lugnt. :P
<Duzu> Hund, Vad händer annars en sådan här fredags ikväll då?
<Hund> Jadu. Pillar lite på mailen.. Sådant kul alla andra gör en fredagkväll.
<Hund> Själv då+
<Duzu> Nice
<Duzu> Nä inte så mycket precis, lyssnar på musik och slösurfar. The usual stuff typ
<Hund> Vad för musik?
<Duzu> Är en allätare så allt möjligt, just nu är det rock/heavy metal, innan var det dock pop ^^
<Hund> Hört Wolfheart?
<Duzu> Jag har ett svagt minne av det, kännr igen namnet i alla fall.
<Hund> Ett av alla 500 band som Tuomas Saukkonen är med i.
<Duzu> Nope det hade jag tydligen inte. Värkar dock vara ett bra band.
<Duzu> Lyssnar nu på låten The hunt
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Duzu> Jag är den sortens allätare som kan lyssna på opera och sedan direkt efter lyssna på death metal eller terrorcore xD
<Hund> Lite som mig.
<Hund> Nu för det tiden är det dock mest ambient musik dock.
<Duzu> Handlar dock mycket hur låten låter och vad den handlar om. Rap låt som bara handlar om bling bling är inte min grej.
<Duzu> Seriös rap som handlar om något om verkligheten är dock jävligt nice
<Duzu> Ah ambient är riktigt chill
<Hund> :)
<Duzu> Fan, Wolfheart var verkligen bra. Blir till att slänga in lite låtar på nån spotify spellista! :D
<Hund> Ett gammalt band med Tuomas är Dawn of Solace. Finns dock bara en platta.
<Hund> Minns jag inte helt fel skapade han det bandet när han fick så många låtar över till albumet han skrev till Before the dawn.
<Hund> Och tog alla mörka låtar till Dawn of Solace. :P
<Duzu> :P
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-28
<Duzu> Nä nu blir det bingen för min del
<Spookan> Någon här som minar bitcoins?
<SirDidi> Hej! Finns det också en offtopic kanal? Jag vill lära mig bättre svenksa :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-29
 * andol gillar färgtemat i 15.04
<andol> Känns nästan lite disco :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-29
<Mathisen> god kväll.. jag frågade för en tid sen om om en bra vps host.. någon sa " GleSYS " är den någon som har en aning om bandbredd användning ? är det ingen limit ? sitter och sätter upp en just nu men det står inget om det..
<Mathisen> kan ju vänta tills i morgon annars och kolla live chaten deras.. tänkte bara om någon hade koll
<Kira9204> Har ingen erfarenhet utav dem, själv kör jag på DO ^^
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-30
<Hund> Finns det någon som inte kör med DigitalOcean idag?
 * Barre vet inte ens vad DigitalOcean är för nått
<Hund> Populär VPS-tjänst.
 * larsemil kör inte DO
<Mathisen> WOW http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<Mathisen> i never thought that would hapend
<Mathisen> glömde att det va svenska nu igen :)
<sireorion> vad är motsatsen imot chmod 777?
<Barre> skulle väl vara chmod 000
<sireorion> Barre: ok tack
<Hund> Är det jag eller Freenode som har hicka idag?
<bamsefar> Det är nog du
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-31
<MarkusDBX> Godmorgon, vad tycker ni om bash i windows nyheten? Känns lite som att det blir native linux docker på alla OS i framtiden, och linux har vunnit, mer eller mindre. =)
<MarkusDBX> Kommer bli bra svårt att motivera windows för myndigheter och stora företag i framtiden.
<MarkusDBX> Iaf licenskostnaderna, om det ändå bara är bash och open source programvara =)
<andol> Vetisjutton vad jag tror/tycker om implikationer, men jag tycker helt klart att det är fascinerade.
<andol> Särskillt då den underliggande tekniken vara ungefär some wine, fast åt andra hållet då.
<MarkusDBX> Det är kul att det är MS som ligger efter linux nu iaf =)
<larsemil> andol: MarkusDBX snart är det bara en dyr linux-dist.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: exakt min tanke
<MarkusDBX> jag förstår att dom vill tillhanda hålla samma funktionalitet som i linux, och därför undvika att utvecklare kör linix i vagrant osv.
<Barre> tror du vekligen de skulle byta till en linux-kernel om de lägger ner windows-kerneln? Borde inte en *bsd kernel ligga närmare tillhands (tänker då på licensregler)
<MarkusDBX> men samtidigt, varför ens köra windows, om det ändå är linux delar i botten?
<larsemil> de kommer ju aldrig överge sitt API.
<larsemil> så de behöver ju windowsdelarnaaa
<larsemil> och tror inte de kommer byta kernel. men tror helt klart en vettig shell gör stor skillnad.
<MarkusDBX> känns som det kommer bli tufft att vara windows sysadmin i framtiden, både legacy windows teknik att hålla koll på samtidigt som man har otrolig teknisk skuld att bli bra på bash och linux configuration management.
<Barre> Apple gjorde det ju, och lyckades väldigt bra med det
<larsemil> Barre: ja. många utvecklare som väljer det på grund av vettig terminal
<larsemil> sen tror jag aldrig vi kommer konfigurera IIS med konfigfiler.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: de har ju trummat stenhårt med PowerShell i många år och med 2016 finns den mängder med saker som enbart går att göra med PS, det finns inte ens ett GUI för en del av sakerna
<MarkusDBX> de må ha gjort det, men det hindrar inte hela hippa webbutvecklar gänget från att strunta i powershell till stor del.
<Barre> tror inte det är så svårt att köra legacy-win och new-win så länge man kör det med PS, det är det jag menar =)
<MarkusDBX> inte mycket powershell på github, inte där jag hänger iaf =)
<larsemil> tror inte jag heller
<larsemil> tror inte MS är ute efter att skola om. snarare bredda.
<MarkusDBX> powershell är bra som jag förstått det, men saknar väl följeslagare inom vissa områden.
<Barre> med 2016 har du inget val längre, se bara på Windows Nano
<MarkusDBX> windows nano?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: http://www.tomsitpro.com/articles/windows-server-2016-nano-server,2-897.html
<Barre> detta var nog en bättre beskrivning https://4sysops.com/archives/evaluating-nano-server-in-windows-server-2016-tp4/
<Barre> hmm.. nu när jag tänker på det. Undrar om UbuntuOnWin är deras strategi för att i slutändan kunna spinna upp LXC på windows?
<MarkusDBX> försöker förstå, är nano server en linux dist?
<MarkusDBX> ok, verkar bara vara windows, med bara powershell och inget gui.
<Barre> precis, <500MB på disk <400MB RAM. (or so they say)
<Barre> går enbart att adminsitrera med PS
<MarkusDBX> Hmm, kan vara bra till microservices där man behöver nåt windows-native api kanske.
<MarkusDBX> men samtidigt, att bygga microservices och behöva tänka på 2 olika shells är verkligen jättejobbigt.
<MarkusDBX> chef/puppet/salt/ansible, är redan svårt som det är.
<Barre> eller, nej.. en slimmad Hyper-V host är mer det som jag tänker mig
<MarkusDBX> ah, det är en poäng
<MarkusDBX> sjukt att dom gör det här först nu =)
<Barre> de försökte ju med Windows Core
<Barre> men det floppade eftersom de tog Windows Server och tog bort GUI, nu har de tänkt om och enbart lagt till det som faktiskt behövs. Tänk dig, en windowsinstallation utan solitaire eller IE :)
<MarkusDBX> Well, om en lightweight windows nano kan köra mina docker containers i framtiden, så absolut, trevligt. Inte för att jag kommer röra det, men ändå.
<larsemil> jag gillar inte dockers.
<Barre> varför?
<larsemil> jag tycker att det blir väldigt omständigt att hosta många olika siter på samma burk med dockers. krävs för mycket för att automatisera det.
<Barre> men det är väl inte det som är meningen (även om det är möjligt), varför inte köra många olika siter i samma container och andra typer av applikationer i andra container :)
<larsemil> fortfarande för omständigt
<Barre> jag säger inte emot, har inte jobbat med det ännu så jag vet inte
<larsemil> nu kör jag git clone, composer install och make dep så är siten uppe och snurrar.
<larsemil> och det där gör man ju om till ett deployskript väldigt enkelt.
<Barre> larsemil: knacka på oGG och be honom kolla skrotlådan och plocka fram några minnesmackor nu ;)
<Barre> larsemil: tack
<larsemil> consider him knacked.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: dockers största fördel är väl mer när man har med olika vps/iaas leverantörer att göra.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: slippa hålla på med massor av olika api'er, utan mer.. här är min docker, installera den.
<MarkusDBX> har man bara en eller ett fåtal egna servers eller vps'er som man har bra koll på, så ger det ju inte mycket värde.
<MarkusDBX> Möjligtvis att docker är bra vid utveckling också, pga att vagrant/virtualbox har ett visst overhead.
<Hund> Hur fungerar det med VPN om man har en server hemma? GÃ¥r det?
<andol> Hund: Det beror väl helt på hur stabil uppkoppling man har, etc? :)
<Hund> andol: Bahnhof erbjuder ju LEX Security.
<Hund> Men det kanske är bättre att skaffa något som bara går via webbläsaren?
<andol> Ahh, tror jag misstolkade riktningen på VPN:en helt.
<Mathisen> själv kör jag anonine använt det i flera år. aldrig haft problem.. + att man kan byta länder när man känner för
<andol> Hund: Tja, beror väl helt på hur varifrån du initerar VPN-länken, hur du sätter upp routing-reglerna, etc?
 * andol förstår inte riktigt vad som skulle vara problemet.
<Hund> Nä, jag vet inte. Är väl jag som är lat bara.
<Hund> Jag vet att man kan installera en klient osv.
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-01
<Mathisen> någon har en " media " server hemma ? tänkte köra Plex media server men kanske det finns bättre alternativ ?
<Mathisen> ska bara ha de att streama min musik
<Groggy> Ska du bara streama musik kanske plex är lite mycket. Du kan köra mpd via http streaming eller liknande. Men då får du också bara musik
<larsemil> subsonic kanske?
<Laban> Mathisen: Jag kör enkelt med en filserver där allt ligger, sedan Kodi som uppspelare.
<Mathisen> använde subsonic för faktiskt.. ska snoka runt lite på era alternativ
<mlvmhn> hallå, ngn som är haj på VPN?
<bamsefar> mlvmhn: Definiera haj och definiera VPN. ;)
<mlvmhn> ok, grym då eller insatt. försöker ansluta Bahnhof VPN med PPTP
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> PPTP är sämst, kör inte det. ;)
<mlvmhn> Lex Integrity PPTP. får bara "The connection to Bahnhof PPTP failed"
<bamsefar> Jahapp
<bamsefar> Då har du väl confat fel.
<mlvmhn> ha följt alla steg i guiden för Ubuntu
<mlvmhn> vad e d som spökar?
<Mathisen> nu när jag ser det är lite liv här.. jag försöker få plex att funka.. den vägrar hitta min andra hd där min musik är.. kollar jag i plex så är den tom ...
<Mathisen> någon som har någon aning
<Mathisen> ändrat att plex körs som mig som användare.. lagt till " plugdev
<Mathisen> men nääää
<Mathisen> suttit 2 timmar med det här
<mlvmhn> e du grym på VPN så kanske jag kan hjälpa dig
<Mathisen> körde till slut chmod 777 -R på hela hd.n men inte ens det funka
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Hur kom du på att det var en bra idé?
<Mathisen> bamsefar, bara min musik/filmer på den hd.n
<bamsefar> mlvmhn: Jag driver en del vpn-grejer, men jag har ingen koll på hur man confar det där.
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Hehe, men fortfarande. :)
<Amoz> sudo chmod -R 777 /
<Mathisen> om någon har någon ide så shoot..
<Mathisen> behöver tips :)
<Mathisen> mlvmhn, har du följt guiden de har på deras sida ?
<Mathisen> finns ju steg för steg hur du ska göra
<Mathisen> https://www.bahnhof.se/kundservice/privat/#vpn
<blurkis> Mathisen, vilken användare körs plex som?  Kolla via terminalen om den användaren kan läsa?
<Mathisen> blurkis, den kördes först som plex så jag la till mig i gruppen
<Mathisen> sen bytte jag så nu körs den som mig som användare
<Mathisen> inget dera funka
<blurkis> Ok.  märkligt.
<Mathisen> chown -R plex:plex fixa det funkar nuu wooop woop
<Mathisen> kan någon testa ladda hem 64 bits versionen för debian här " http://www.utorrent.com/intl/en/downloads/linux " jag får bara  " no matching rule "
<Mathisen> får det på alla faktiskt... är det bara jag ?
<Hund> Mathisen: Varför laddar du hem Debian från någon annanstans än via officiella speglar?
<Mathisen> det är uttorent jag ska ha  :)
<Mathisen> till debiAN
<Mathisen> oj caps.. men det funkar tydligen inte att tanka hem från deras sida
<Mathisen> kan du testa ?=
<Mathisen> utorrent finns inte i repo heller
<Mathisen> annars skulle jag ha använt apt bara jo
<Philip5> Hund: sitter du här och luras nu igen? tycker det verkar vara en Hund begraven här... ;)
<Mathisen> lol
<Hund> Mathisen: Ah. Läste lite snabbt.
<Hund> SÃ¥
<Mathisen> funkar det att tanka ner för dig ?
<Hund> ÄR DU KNÄPP GOSSE!? :D
<Mathisen> eller får du också no matching rule
<Hund> Varför vill du ha utorrent på Linux?
<Mathisen> heh.. så farligt är det inte..
<Hund> Philip5: Äsch
<Mathisen> gillar inte transsmision
<Hund> Deluge?
<Mathisen> webgui ?
<Hund> Deluge påminner om Utorrent innan det blev crapware.
<Mathisen> behöver web gui.. ska kolla om de har de
<Hund> Philip5: Vad har du för dig då?
<Hund> Mathisen: Det har dom.
<Mathisen> hmm ok ska kolla på de
<Philip5> har kollat på hockey och nu zappar jag lite på tvn och småsurfar lite... alltså inte mycket
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Mathisen> fyyyy tv... reklam reklam reklam..
<Hund> Det var därför grannen skrek innan då.
<Hund> Mathisen: Anledning till att utorrent inte finns i någon repo beror på att det är ett Windows-program.
<Mathisen> jo vet nog det, gillar det bara med deluge funkar fint.. ser faktiskt lika ut
<Mathisen> har det uppe och rullar nu
<Mathisen> tackar för förslaget
<Philip5> Hund: det var så lite så, säger man ;)
<Mathisen> ganska lyckad kväll .. installerat debian på min server med, plex,deluge,ssh,apache,mysql,joomla,phpmyadmin,seafile
<Mathisen> bara fail2ban kvar
<Mathisen> och iptables sen men det får bli i morgon
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-02
<Hund> Mathisen: Okej. :)
<Hund> Philip5: Jag somnade. Farbror blev trött.
<Mathisen> god kväll, så jag har börjat fixa lite med iptables på min server.. men jag inte direkt kung på det.. det finns ju massor av verktyg som ska göra det enklare men jag har inte koll på vad som är värt att prova..  jag har ingen X heller så det måste bara vara CLI
<Kira9204> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/iptables
<Kira9204> Är en bra resurs
<Kira9204> Mathisen: vad vill du få gjort?
<Mathisen> Kira9204, se till att ändast de portar jag använder är öppna ..
<Mathisen> + vissa tjänster ska bara tillåta vissa ip.n " mitt hem ip" + jobb ip
<Mathisen> sitter och läser som bäst
<Mathisen> börjar ta sig .. tror jag :)
<Kira9204> Mathisen: Iptables -P INPUT DROP droppar allt som inte följer regel. Seda  t ex iptables  -A INPUT -p TCP -s x.x.x.x --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Kira9204> -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<Mathisen> okej så hur lägger ja till då t.ex endast 2 ip på ACCEPT ?
<Kira9204> Om du tänker att den går igenom listan från start till slut
<Kira9204> Så antingen lägger du till en ny rad med just den, eller så specxar du ett subnät
<Kira9204> Mathisen: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-specify-a-range-of-ip-addresses-or-ports.html
<Mathisen> tackar
<Mathisen> ska läsa på det här..
<Mathisen> iptables är lite lurigt att lära sig
<Kira9204> Lite klurigt först men det går snabbt att lära sig :)
<Kira9204> Mathisen: ifall du har ipv6 på burken så är det en bra ide att konfa ip6tables
<Mathisen> är nog bara ipv4
<mlvmhn> hejsan, någon som är grym på open vpn??
<Mathisen> mlvmhn, vad är problemet
<mlvmhn> har installerat open vpn och det fungerar men kommer inte in på några sidor
<Mathisen> mlvmhn, firewall regler kanske ?
<mlvmhn> möjligt, hur kollar jag det?
<Mathisen> sudo iptables -S
<mlvmhn> ok skall kolla
<mlvmhn> "iptables v1.4.21: option "-s" requires an argument Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information."
<mlvmhn> ?
<Mathisen> sudo iptables -S TCP
<Mathisen> funkar det ?
<mlvmhn> "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name."
<Mathisen> troligen inget med det då
<Mathisen> mlvmhn, sudo ufw status
<Mathisen> vad säger det ?
<mlvmhn> ok skall kolla
<mlvmhn> Status: inaktiv
<Mathisen> inget med brandväggen att göra alls då ..
<Mathisen> säker på att du confat openvpn rätt för din vpn
<Mathisen> >> sudo ifconfig
<mlvmhn> har ju kört guiden på Bahnhofs hemsida
<Mathisen> du borde ha en tun0 där om du uppkollad
<mlvmhn> nu kör jag inte openvpn
<mlvmhn> skall jag ansluta och köra kommandot?
<Mathisen> du kan ju kolla att det faktiskt visar en där
<mlvmhn> när jag kopplat upp?
<Mathisen> yes
<mlvmhn> ok testar
<Mathisen> din vpn provider har inte färdiga .ovpn filer ?
<Mathisen> det har min i alla fall då kör jag bara " openvpn namn.ovpn
<Mathisen> färdiga config filer alltså
<mlvmhn_> tillbaka, allt stannade
<Mathisen> :(
<Mathisen> ända jag kan tänka mig är att du gjort något fel när du ställt in det
<mlvmhn_> gick inte att ladda Youtube, qBittorrent stannade
<mlvmhn_> men om man ställt in det som guiden beskriver borde det väl funka?
<Mathisen> man tycker det
<mlvmhn_> kör du inte open vpn?
<Mathisen> jo
<mlvmhn_> vilken?
<Mathisen> men min vpn provider har färdiga .ovpn filer så det är lätt som **** att ansluta
<Mathisen> jag använder  https://anonine.com/en/
<Mathisen> svenskt är det
<mlvmhn_> samma här, laddade ner 3 config filer från Integrity openvpn
<Mathisen> men då är det bara att köra " openvpn namn.ovpn "
<Mathisen> sen är det klart
<Mathisen> den borde ansluta då
<Mathisen> sudo också
<Mathisen> sudo openvpn namn.ovpn
<mlvmhn_> använder nätverksikonen uppe till höger
<Mathisen> jag kör alltid i konsolen
<mlvmhn_> spelar det ngn roll?
<Mathisen> tror inte det
<Mathisen> nej
<Mathisen> men testa i konsolen
<Mathisen> då vet du om du gjort något fel
<Mathisen> funkar det har du ställt in något fel
<mlvmhn_> ok så vilket kommando skall jag skriva om jag har "Bahnhof Integrity OpenVpn" ?
<Mathisen> alltså har du någon .ovpn fil ?
<mlvmhn_> ja
<Mathisen> sudo openvpn namn.ovpn
<mlvmhn_> ok
<mlvmhn_> Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: client.ovpn
<Mathisen> vet ej då .. det funkar för mig
<Mathisen> med det config filer min provider har
<Mathisen> vänta ska visa hur min ser ut
<mlvmhn_> ok
<Mathisen> http://prntscr.com/andatd
<Mathisen> så ser min config fil ut
<Mathisen> och det funkar klock rent
<mlvmhn_> ok svårt att jämföra då vi har olika providers
<Mathisen> jo lite
<Mathisen> du har betalat för din ?
<Mathisen> annars om det är något du har på köpet av ditt internet eller något så kan de va värt att tänka på anonine
<mlvmhn_> kostar inte anonine med?
<Mathisen> man kan byta länder runt om i världen också .. mycket händigt om man ska se på någon tv kanal eller nått from usa t.exc
<Mathisen> + att de loggar inget
<Mathisen> jo det kostar
<Mathisen> 40 kr månaden
<mlvmhn_> ok samma som jag betalar nu då
<mlvmhn_> du känner ingen som använder Integrity open vpn?
<Mathisen> du får höra med deras suport
<Mathisen> ikke :(
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Kör du anonine med Sverige-endpointen?
<Mathisen> nä
<bamsefar> Trist :P
<Mathisen> :) oslo brukar jag använda mest
<bamsefar> Jaha
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Vilken ISP använder de där?
<Mathisen> fråga mig inte varför :)
<Mathisen> vet ej faktiskt
<bamsefar> Hur mycket prestanda får du ut av det där?
<Mathisen> fullt
<Mathisen> aldrig märkt att det skulle dra ner något
<Mathisen> tankat max hastighet vad min lina pallar
<Mathisen> men kör jag någon från usa då ... försvinner det säkert med 50% om inte mera ibland
<Mathisen> men det funkar för web tv
<bamsefar> Ajo, men det är ju långt bort.
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Hur snabb lina har du?
<Mathisen> bara adsl2+ :( 28/mbit tankar max 1,8
<Mathisen> bor på åland, finns fiber att skaffa men det ska fan ha 2000 euro i inkopplings avgift... sjukt eller hur
<bamsefar> Har du fiber in i ditt hus, eller behöver de gräva?
<Mathisen> jo de måste gräva lite
<Mathisen> så .. men ända
<bamsefar> Då är det inte dyrt.
<Mathisen> :)
<Mathisen> för dyrt för mig :)
<bamsefar> Det är mycket pengar, men inte dyrt.
<Mathisen> det är väll kanske sant.. men ibland gråter jag blod över min uppload 140 k
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> Då kanske inte 2000 eur är så farligt.
<bamsefar> Inte om du tänkt bo kvar länge iaf.
<Mathisen> jo det ökar hus värdet också.. blir nog att skaffa när pengarna finns
<bamsefar> Jepp
<bamsefar> Aja, dags att sova.
<Mathisen> samma här
<Mathisen> god natt på er
<bamsefar> Godnatt
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-28
<recharge> hej... jag råkade formatera om min backup när jag valde fel i menyn för några dagar sedan...  är min data på den hårddisken förlorad för alltid eller finns det en möjlighet att få tillbaka det på något vis? Någon som vet? Jag antar att det är borta...
<recharge> jag skulle haft en extern hårddisk..
<larsemil> recharge: med lite tur och en del skicklighet kan du återställa datat
<larsemil> visst data är enklare, annat svårare.
<larsemil> recharge: https://larsemil.se/aterskapa-borttagna-bilder
<recharge> larsemil, man ska vara försiktig med gparted har jag hört
<Barre> skulle vilja lägga till en punkt först, börja med att skapa en kopia av disken du försöker återskapa data ifrån. du kan skapa en fil att jobba mot m.h.a ddrescue, sen köra de program du behöver för att återskapa data mot den filen.
<recharge> det började med att jag ville formatera hårddisken med linux mint som var på och det var fel på skivan, så jag försökte (dum som jag var) att formatera backupen men valde som sagt fel alternativ och fick lägga in en gammal skiva med ubuntu 14.04 på båda hårddiskarna istället...
<recharge> Barre, funkar det om jag kör ifrån den första, mindre, hårddisken och kollar backupen - som är den andra hårddisken med ddrescue?
<Barre> recharge: förstår inte vad du menar.
<recharge> jag har en hårddisk på 80 Gb och en på 500 Gb....  Jag fick formatera om båda...  Undrar om jag behöver köra från 80 Gb för att få fram vad som fanns på 500 Gb? För jag kan väl inte undersöka hårddisken från samma hårddisk som jag kör från?
<recharge> Om det nu går
<recharge> Barre, ^^
<Barre> sorry, fortfarande osäker på vad du menar. Det jag är rädd för är att jag skall missförstå dig och ge dig rekommendationer som medför att du förlorar din data permanent.
<recharge> okej... jag tar det från början  :)
<recharge> För några dagar sedan körde jag med Linux mint 17.3 på min 80 Gb hårddisk
<recharge> jag fick för mig att formatera om denna, för att jag hört att man ska göra det ibland...
<recharge> det gick fel pga en skadad DVD
<recharge> så då beslöt jag mig för att formatera om min backup, som är på en intern 500 Gb hårddisk
<recharge> och den blev också förstörd (tror det var för att jag valde fel alternativ i formateringen)
<recharge> då såg jag att det var fel på DVD:en
<recharge> Och så formaterade jag om först 80 Gb med en gammal ubuntu 14.04 skiva
<larsemil> har du skrivit över disken så är det mycket data som gått till spillo. en del kan du säkert hitta
<recharge> och sedan även backup:en med ubuntu 14.04 formaterades
<Barre> från vilken disk (80GB eller 500GB) vill du försöka återskapa data ifrån?
<recharge> 500 Gb Barre
<recharge> vilken jag haft som backup Barre
<Barre> ok, jag hade skaffat mig en ~2TB disk, gjort en imagefil-kopia av 500GB disken till 2TB disken med ddrescue och använt diverse verktyg (som larsemil tipsat om) mot denna fil.
<recharge> Barre, en extern hårddisk på 2 TB eller är den av något annat slag?
<Barre> du kommer behöva ~2.2-2.5 ggr mer utrymme än orginalvolymen som du försöker rädda på det viset, men det är en säkrare metod än att köra rescue program direkt mot den trasiga/formaterade volymen.
<Barre> recharge: det spelar ingen roll vilken typ av volym det är. Men det kan påverka hår lång tid det tar.
<Barre> hahah.. inte hår, jag menar givetvis "hur"
<recharge> Okej Barre
<Barre> men lite orolig blir jag allt med tanke på hur du formaterade om din primärvolym och backupvolym sådär två gånger utan att riktigt tänka efter före :)
<recharge> Jo jag vet Barre  Det var dumt av mig
<recharge> Jag tänkte inte efter före...  Ville bara testa om det var skivan som det var fel på men jag tänkte inte till...
<recharge> Hmm... anser ni att man ibland behöver formatera en hårddisk någon gång ibland, eller är det bara dumt?
<larsemil> jag anser att man bör formatera den om man vill nolla partitionerna. :)
<recharge> jo det är klart, larsemil :)
<recharge> (vilket jag gjorde)  hehe
<recharge> nåja, man lär sig...
<recharge> Tack för hjälpen larsemil och Barre...  Jag ska se när ekonomin tillåter om jag försöker med att återstålla data... Det är inte aktuellt just nu... Men då vet jag att det kanske funkar i framtiden  :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-29
<bjholm65> finns nån vaken här?
<BamBam> nån vaken?
<bjholm65> nähä
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-30
<Zooklubba> hm
<Zooklubba> kan man få ett provisoriskt körkort som är giltligt för saker, typ hertz?
<Zooklubba> på dagen liksom
<Zooklubba> Hund du som är svennebanan, svara
<Hund> Zooklubba: wat
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-31
<Zooklubba> Hund jag har körkort enligt alla register, men jag har inte ett fysiskt körkort
<Zooklubba> zooomg Hund, jag gillar detta. https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/62exyx/gmk_carbon_cm_storm_mx_master/
<Zooklubba> men jag gillar numpads, använder de väl inte så ofta men alltid om man ska skriva nummer (typ tlfnr och skit)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Det är poppis tangenter. :)
<Hund> Det är därför man köper lös numpad.
<Hund> Då är man inte låst till fullstora tangentbord.
<Zooklubba> lös numpad känns ju stendumt
<Zooklubba> då lär man ju aldrig använda den skiten
<Zooklubba> som mina 3 tablets.
<Hund> https://hund.github.io/images/leopold_numpad_pbt.jpg
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubba> används första veckan sedan blir det meh.
<Hund> Min numpad, som saknar 4 tangenter. :P
<Zooklubba> trådlös?
<Hund> Nä
<Zooklubba> så du tar en bild utan tråd, lame.
<Hund> Jag använder den sällan, men när jag gör det är skönt att ha den.
<Zooklubba> man lär ju flytta undan den när den inte används och sedan blir det "meh palla ta fram den"
<Hund> Kabeln råkade inte synas.
<Zooklubba> om man inte vet att man ska sitta i excel i nån timma.
<Hund> Jag har den på skrivbordet jämte skärmen.
<Zooklubba> jag flyttar alltid saker som är runt musen, typ som trump gör på bord.
<Hund> lol
<Zooklubba> tweakar alltid musmattan och allt runt när man sätter sig oavsett hur bra saker låg gången innan.
<Hund> Min musmatta är lite överallt på mitt skrivbord känns det som.
<Zooklubba> var väl de där tangerna som inte bara var slutsålda men också svindyra
<Zooklubba> tangenterna*
<Hund> GMK Carbon?
<Zooklubba> eller iofs, begreppet svindyr kan jag väl inte ta upp med dig eftersom du är inne i träsket.
<Zooklubba> mm.
<Hund> Vad kostade dom?
<Hund> Allt är relativt.
<Zooklubba> minns inte :P. ja precis.
<Zooklubba> har du väl köpt custom kb så lär du tycka det är en bra kostnad/köp oavsett nästan. versus en idiot som köpte nåt qpad tangentbord för närmare 1 papp
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> köpte nåt skittangnetbord som var mini för raspi, gillade det inte (utöver att knappar var på fel plats, typ vänster shift satt väl på tab och alt-gr fanns inte
<Hund> Jag idiotförklarar ingen, även om dom mekaniska tangentborden du hittar på typ NetOnNet osv i regel är ganska oprisvärda.
<Hund> lol
<Zooklubba> så vet inte om jag klarar något som inte är fullsize.
<Hund> Alltså.
<Zooklubba> avsaknaden av numpad kan ju vara nice för mig, har lite ont om plats på skrivbordet idag. så gillar det på så sätt.
<Hund> Alla tangentbord (med alla menar jag alla mekaniska tangentbord tillverkad av vettigt folk) är fullsize.
<Hund> Oavsett storlek.
<Hund> Med undantag för Filco Minila Air som har en konstig storlek på mellanslagstangenten.
<Hund> Men sedan om du köper ett 100%, 80%, 75%, 60% eller 40% är det fortfarande "fullstora" layouter.
<Zooklubba> många tycks ha en annan spacing mellan tangenterna. skulle vilja testa något sådant mer. men blir mer och mer sugen att köpa något ball eller göra ett ballt tangentbord
<Hund> Även om dom givetvis saknar vissa fysiska tangenter som istället finns tillgängliga via lager.
<Hund> Sedan får du väl bygga ett eget tangentbord med en PCB som du kan programera själv.
<Hund> DÃ¥ har du full kontroll.
<Zooklubba> en sådan här vill jag ha: https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/gmk-carbon-custom-keycap-set/MD-17923_20160709095238_1b36fb53d93857f2.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=max&w=1344&h=527&dpr=2&q=40
<Hund> 80% aka TKL. :)
<Hund> Nackdelen med typ alla custom keycaps är avsaknaden av ISO och våra layouter. När dom väl finns springer det iväg i pris.
<Zooklubba> den där layouten stämmer väl med oss?
<Hund> Bilden du skickade var ANSI layout.
<Hund> Kolla Enter.
<Zooklubba> fast iofs, den är liten annorlunda. iom enterknappen
<Hund> Bland annat.
<Hund> Den saknar också en tangent.
<Zooklubba> men knappen ovanför enterknappen är väl den som annars finns till vänster om enter?
<Zooklubba> på löä-raden
<Hund> Vi har en extra, den vänster om Z.
<Zooklubba> just ja den såg jag inte :(. fan
<Hund> Men jag har sett en ISO-Enter på innan.
<Hund> Till det där setet.
<Hund> Osäker hur det är med en Nordisk layout dock.
<Zooklubba> ja, jag vill ju ha min layout som jag redan har. kollade inte så noga, jag tittade mest på keycapsen och arrowkeysen hade en ok spacing
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Eller så gör du so mig.
<Hund> Köper blanka.
<Zooklubba> jag skiter fullständigt i åäö på keycapsen. min MBP köptes med engelskt
<Hund> Det är mycket enklare att hitta sets som passar då. :D
<Zooklubba> sitter med US när jag kodar, så då kändes det vettigare att köpa med us layout
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Zooklubba> (de hade såklart två us-layoutval, med olika enter-tangenter)
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Jag håller på att spara ihop och ska köpa ett custom tangentbord som är 100% programerbart. Jag är lite sugen på att skapa en blandning mellan vår nordiska layout och den amerikanska då. Tex så har vi ju + och - på två helt skilda ställen. :|
<Zooklubba> vem var nöten som bestämde det ^_^
<Hund> Årets troll typ.
<Hund> Jag testar ny fönsterhanterare nu.
<Hund> Det är sjukt läskigt med nya saker när man är inkörd i gamla spår.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-26
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Hund> Mors
<Spookan> Hund: Läget?
<Hund> Jovars, det rullar på. Själv då?
<Spookan> Jo det rullar på här med SSDD typ :P
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Kommer inte in i Minecraft mer, har glömt mitt lösen och kanppen glömt lösen funkar inte :/
<Spookan> *knappen
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Testat med annan webbläsare?
<Spookan> Är väl sånt man får räkna med när det gäller MS program. ;)
<Spookan> Det är inne i klienten.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Gör det via hemsidan.
<Spookan> Mjo ska kolla..
<Hund> Och använd launchern MultiMC som oss coolingar. :P
<Hund> Den är open source och låter dig köra olika instanser i olika sandlådor.
<Hund> Perfekt för mig som alltid har typ 5 olika versioner med olika konfigurationer och moddar. :P
<Spookan> Hehe ok, finns det till MacOS med då?
<Hund> Det är Java.
<Spookan> Just ja :P
<Hund> ;P
<Hund> "Ja va bra."
<Spookan> Väntar på ett mail nu i alla fall.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Spookan> Men förr kunde man skippa att logga in och spela offline, men det har ju MS fixat bort.
<Hund> Jag tror det går med MultiMC.
<Hund> att det går*
<Spookan> MultiMC vill ha konto/lösen för offline..
<Hund> Ah
<Spookan> Kan ju vara för att folk inte ska pirata det typ..
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Spookan> Får se här under dagen om man får ett password reset mail, annars kan jag ju lika gärna avinstallera det.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Avinstallera vad?
<Spookan> Minecraft.
<Hund> Drama queen much? :P
<larsemil> de har en ypperlig support även om det är några dagars svarstid
<Hund> Spelar larsemil?
<larsemil> nä. jag hostar minecraftserver. :)
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Hund> Hur kommer det sig att du inte spelar?
<larsemil> det är tråkigt
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du är tråkig!
<larsemil> sur gubbe kallar min fru mig
<Hund> haha
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Hund: Inte lönt att ha ett spel man ej kan spela.
<larsemil> Spookan: well, minecraft är ju ett spel som funkar alldeles ypperligt i linux. det fungerar till och med JÄTTEBRA.
<larsemil> jag har kört det på 7 olika linuxdatorer.
<larsemil> utan problem
<larsemil> att du inte får ett mail verkar konstigt. kanske minns du inte ditt nickname eller din mail?
<larsemil> Hund: se. sur gubbe
<Spookan> larsemil: Det funkar bra här med, när jag väl kan logga in. Jag har bara en email.
<Spookan> Men att man ska behöva vänta några dagar på ett password reset mail låter ju skumt.
<Hund> haha :D
<larsemil> Spookan: men be om det igen då
<larsemil> jag provade nu och fick ett password reset på tre sekunder
<Spookan> SÃ¥ testat 8 ggr nu.
<Spookan> Fortfarande inget...
<larsemil> från hemsidan?
<Hund> Vilken e-postleverantör har du Spookan?
<larsemil> https://account.mojang.com/login
<Spookan> Yahoo
<Hund> Du skojar?
<Spookan> Nope.
<Spookan> Haft den över 10 år typ.
<Hund> Jag är mållös.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Skaffa en vettig tjänst. Du kan få en referral till Fastmail om du vill? Man kan testa det gratis i 30 dagar och båda får lite rabatt.
<Spookan> Hund: Lugnt, jag klarar mig bra med Yahoo, men tack i alla fall.
<Spookan> Funderar på om det har nått att göra med att jag har raderat mitt MS konto för skype, de kanske var kopplade på nått sätt?
<Hund> Det tvivlar jag på.
<Spookan> Hund: Jaja, det finns ju andra spel om man blir sugen någon dag.
<larsemil> Spookan: eller så här du av dig till deras support
<Spookan> larsemil: Lugnt, har redan avinstallerat det.
<Hund> Som jag sa, drama queen. ;)
<andol> Hund: Är verkligen FastMail vettiga? Sist jag kollade så brydde de sig inte de om IPv6.
<Hund> Det är ju väldigt engagerade i Cyrus IMAP.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-27
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Någon som vet varför freeipa-client inte är med i Bionic?
<HeMan> Jag har försökt läsa på buggar på paketet (som var med i Artful) men hittar inget
<andol> Hmm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeipa att binärpaketet freeipa-client borde finnas även under Ubuntu 18.04.
<coffe> ölpaket ? :P
<coffe> HeMan,  vad kör du för backend  ?
<HeMan> coffe: hemma kör jag FreeIPA
<HeMan> coffe: när jag var på Scania körde vi ett AD
<andol> Ahh, här har vi förklaringen.
<andol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeipa/+bug/1754936
<andol> "It had to be dropped temporarily to unblock other things from migrating to bionic."
<coffe> HeMan,  något du rekommenderar för hemma bruk ?
<HeMan> coffe: beror väl på vad du vill uppnå, men jo
<HeMan> coffe: jag kör den även som hidden master-dns
<coffe> HeMan,  tänkte mot de wervices man har som stödjer AD , bör fungera ?
<HeMan> coffe: jag har inte testat med annat än klienter som är nöjd med ldap-autenticering och "riktig" ipa-klient
<coffe> HeMan, ok, säg till när du har :)
<HeMan> coffe: jag fick en windows 10-laptop över nyss så eventuellt försöker jag joina min ipa med den
<coffe> HeMan, ok. jag är mer sugen på slippa göra lokala konton överallt
<HeMan> coffe: jag kör tex owncloud med freeipa som backend
<coffe> HeMan,  då ska jag ge det ett test :)
<Hund> HeMan: Jag som trodde att alla hade gått över till Nextcloud. :)
<HeMan> Hund: det trodde jag med! :-P
<Hund> Vad gör du med ownCloud då? :D
<HeMan> Inte så mycket just nu
<HeMan> Väntar på att få tummen ur och byta till Nextcloud
<larsemil> HAHA finns det folk som kör owncloud! PINSAMT!
<HeMan>  /ignore larsemil
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> :)
<Mona22> hei
<Mona22> https://iplogger.com/2ldUw.jpg
<Barre> bra web-sida för att lära sig python för en komplett nybörjare, de jag har i mina bookmarks kräver lite programerinskunskaper. tips mottages tacksamt
<HeMan> Lol, jag trodde länken som Mona22 postade hängde ihop med Barre's fråga
<Barre> HeMan: hahah...
<Barre> HeMan: men säg en bra learning site då :P
<HeMan> Barre: jag har bara lärt ut till dom som kan lite programmering (typ Scratch) så jag har ingen bra info
<HeMan> Barre: barnen kollar gärna på youtube-klipp när jag ska lära dom saker
<HeMan> Barre: vi har kört en del Blender senaste veckan, mycket uppskattat!
<Barre> HeMan: learnpython.org får duga =)
<HeMan> Barre: 👍
<bamsefar> Barre: Kan du inte koda? :OP
<andol> Barre: Vad är det nu för en stackare du ska göra livet python för?
<Barre> andol: en SE på Aruba, han har förstått att det är enklare att scripta setup än att göra allt manuellt och det fanns en python-modul för deras API
<Hund> 79% av en potatis vikt är vatten.
<kes0> *antecknar*
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Hund: Dyrt vatten ;)
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Så jävla skönt att free spotify utan all reklam ;)
<Spookan> att ha
<Hund> Piratar du?
<Hund> Barre: Titta! Här är ett spel till dina ungar: https://chaos.social/system/media_attachments/files/000/680/294/original/a56b52c1d4a7f319.jpg
<Spookan> Hund: Nope.
<Spookan> La in lite blocks i host filen bara, vet inte hur det funkar på Linux. :P
<Hund> Ah
<bamsefar> Hela grejen är ju att få den att spela något annat vid reklampauserna
<Hund> Eller..
<Hund> Så betalar man för sig. :P
<bamsefar> Jaja, så klart
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Varför betala när man kan fixa det gratis?
<Hund> För att man vill gynna de man lyssnar på.
<andol> Ja, och så är det ändå värt en mindre slant att slippa hålla på med allehanda workarounds.
<Barre> Hund: hahah.. nice
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Det har varit lite Paula Abdul i mitt arbete idag :-/
<Spookan> Hund: Äh de får så bra av media maffian endå så..
<Hund> Lol
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-28
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Spookan> Qbittorrent är ju underbar! Aldrig mer Utorrent här inte hehe.
<HeMan> Deluge då?
<bamsefar> Använder folk fortfarande bittorrent?
<HeMan> definiera folk
<HeMan> och definera använder... :)
<bamsefar> Ptja, ni två t.ex?
<bamsefar> Och använder är väl att man typ... använder det?
<HeMan> När man kör Rocks (http://www.rocksclusters.org/) så distribueras alla rpm'er mha bittorrent
<HeMan> Riktigt smutt då trackern har koll så varje rpm bara åker till varje rack en gång
<HeMan> så up-länken mellan top-of-rack-switchen blir minimalt lastad
<HeMan> så installerar man om 30 rack med 40 noder i varje rack så går det nästan lika fort som om man bara tar en handfull datorer
<Spookan> HeMan: Aldrig testat.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Låter som att man har underdimensionerat nät om det är ett problem
<coffe> Någon som vet om man kan göra något kul med clavister cg60 ?
<bamsefar> coffe: it-rolf.glesys.se
<coffe> bamsefar,  ha ha
<Hund> bamsefar: BitTorrent är ju hur stort som helst? Det är ju överlägset bästa alternativet när du vill dela stora filer.
<Hund> Kör du med FTP fortfarande eller? ;P
<bamsefar> Om du är 1000 noder som har filen, ja. :)
<bamsefar> Men p2p har ju dött ut lite, särskilt i kommersiell användning iom att man har bandbredd nu för tiden.
<HeMan> bamsefar: de där diskarna är ju hur lätt som helst att få ut data från!
<HeMan> :-P
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är ju Barres problem
<HeMan> bamsefar: njae, har du 1200 noder som har pratar 10 Gbit och alla behöver ladda samma rpm'er så får du har rätt biffig server om den ska orka gör det samtidigt för alla 1200 maskiner
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det finns ju alltid speciella problem.
<bamsefar> Men för dagligt bruk. Tankar nån hem sin linux-iso med bittorrent idag?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det som är styrkan är att det inte spelar någon större roll hur många maskiner du installerar
<Hund> Tankar någon /inte/ hem sin Linuxdistribution via BitTorrent idag?
<gusnan> Om man går in på Ubuntu.com, väljer Download->desktop, och sedan trycker på första download-knappen så är det inte en torrent. Så jag antar att en stor del INTE laddar hem via torrent.
<bamsefar> Hund: Jag vet inte när jag startade en bittorrent-klient senast
<Spookan> Jag kör med torrents. Fast vissa distros erbjuder ju inte det.
<bamsefar> Varför?
<Hund> bamsefar: Och Barre kallar mig bakåtsträvare. :P
<bamsefar> Men vad är poängen?
<bamsefar> Jag betalar ju redan skatt för att sunet ska kunna köpa bandbredd. :P
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Poäng?
<Hund> Menar du att jag måste ha en poäng med mitt gnäll också?
 * Hund går och surar
<Hund> ;P
<bamsefar> Jaja
<Hund> Vad har alla för sig här då?
<propus> funderar på att gå upp på stan och köpa en LED list.
<propus> sj?
<Squarism> rullar på 17.04 här, inga uppdateringar funkar längre. Man kan säga att jag är i desperat behov av 18.04
<Hund> propus: Behöver du ledbelysning? ;P
<Hund> Jag ska tydligen ut och jogga strax..
<Hund> Grannen knackade på precis.
<propus> Hund: joo behövde någon belysning diskbänken.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<propus> ingen här inne som är sugen på att köpa en rack server?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Är det inte dags att lägga upp den på typ Blocket? :P
<Hund> Eller SweClockers.
<propus> joo har den på block, facebag köp och sälj.. men dåligt med napp..
<gusnan> HeMan: Du frågade om freeipa tidigare - det har frågats även på ubuntu-devel-discuss-sändlistan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2018-March/017959.html
<gusnan> Se även "Next message".
<gusnan> (Om det nu inte är du som har ställt frågan där, det vet jag ju inte...)
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-29
<Spookan> God morgon pojkar!
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Spookan> Barre: Läget en dag som denna då?
<Barre> Spookan: det är bra, slutar snart för dagen och tar påsk \o/
<Barre> själv då?
<Spookan> Barre: Skönt, nä jag bara slappar och njuter av livet :P
<Barre> 👍
<Spookan> Försöker att komma på nått kul att göra när man endå sitter så mycket vid datorn..
<Hund> Det är inte påsk förrän i april för mig.
<Spookan> Skål på er pojkar och glad påsk! :P
<propus> glad påsk :
<propus> :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-30
<larsemil> jag har använt ett kommando som heter crypt för att kryptera en fil. På ubuntu. för ett tag sedan.
<larsemil> någon som har en aning om vilket paket som tillhandahåller det kommandot?
<larsemil> hmm kanske bara är mcrypt
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Spookan> NÃ¥gon av er som testat LFS?
<andol> Spookan: Tyckte inte du att installera Gentoo var för meckligt? :)
<Spookan> andol: Mjo, antar att LFS är 1000ggr värre hehe, så kanske skulle börja testa med Gentoo först? ;)
<larsemil> Spookan: jag har gjort det.
<larsemil> Spookan: det var skoj, men  helt oanväntbart
<Spookan> larsemil: Ok, men tanken är väl att man ska bygga vidare sen med BLFS?
<larsemil> Spookan: alltså, vi satte upp en egen server, ordnade med egen pakethanterare och byggde paket för olika programvaror
<larsemil> kom ganska långt.
<larsemil> och det var ett roligt experiment
<bamsefar> larsemil: Varför? :P
<larsemil> bamsefar: valde det som något högskoleprojekt när jag pluggade
<bamsefar> Jaha, då förstår jag
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag skulle inte göra det frivilligt. :D
<Spookan> larsemil: Kanske lite overkill för en laptop bara för plugg då, hehe.
<bamsefar> Typ
<bamsefar> Kör fedora. :)
<larsemil> kör inte fedora.
<larsemil> rpm håller man sig borta från.
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> 1. arch. 2. ubuntu-/derivat 3. gentoo. 4. freebsd. 5. linux from scratch. 6. fedora / rpm baserade system
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Gentoo, fryser du eller?
<bamsefar> larsemil: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGSMUep6_4 <--- Är det här du?
<larsemil> alltså, gentoo kommer ju på typ 15 plats om du räknar in alla ubuntuderivat jag skulle välja före
<larsemil> bamsefar: det där är jag
<Spookan> Arch är väl med en massa mekk?
<bamsefar> Japp
<larsemil> säger han efter att ha frågat om LFS
<larsemil> arch på desktopen är grymt. aldrig på en server men gärna där man jobbar
<bamsefar> Varför?
<larsemil> för att man inte behöver hålla på med massa ppas och grejer, allt finns i AUR. Det är uppdaterade paket och inget gammalt. Kommer det en ny Fx så finns den där. Vill man köra nightly så finns den där.
<larsemil> de har en apagrym wiki för egna systemet, som jag tycker klår alla andra distros. när jag körde andra distros använde jag ändå arch wiki
<bamsefar> Vad är ppa?
<bamsefar> Och vad fan gör du på din arbetsdator om du måste ha nightly builds?
<bamsefar> Jag kör typ ssh thunderbird och firefox.
<bamsefar> Google earth också iofs
<larsemil> debianbaserade system kräver att du lägger in nya programvaruförråd(personal package archives) för att få tillgång till saker som inte ligger med i grundförråden
<larsemil> AUR på arch är kortfattat: alla paket som inte ligger i standard.
<larsemil> och är helt underbart
<Spookan> Freebsd är ju intressant, men knepigt att få igång x på.
<Spookan> Skål på er! :P
<mojje> Enligt Ratsit har Ola-Conny (kändisen) inga fordon registrerade, men han har ju bil och grejer? Hur går det ihop? man kan tydligen aldrig lita på uppgifter att de stämmer. Verkar vara både si och så med ackuratessen.
<Spookan> Han lånar kanske?
<Barre> larsemil: har för mig att mcrypt tillhandahåller både /usr/bin/crypt och /usr/bin/mcrypt
<Barre> larsemil: mm.. apt-file search /usr/bin/crypt visar mcrypt som paket.
<mojje> Hmm... lånar...
<mojje> Ja, det är väl möjligt.
<mojje> Vad menas när vissa bostäder har dels ett pris på ett antal miljoner, dels and "avgift per månad" på några tusen, och även sedan en "driftkostnad" per år på dubbla summan per månad (alltså är de inte samma)?
<mojje> Helt otroligt vad det kostar mycket pengar att ha tak över huvudet.
<mojje> s/and/en/
<gusnan> mojje: https://www.hus.se/forum/
<Spookan> mojje: Händer ikväll då?
<farha-freesmurfe> Hej! någon som kan förklara hur man installerar äldre paket. behöver installera en gammal version av CUDA (v 5) och den verkar har ingått i repo vid 11.10 och 10.04 tiden.
<farha-freesmurfe> Jag kör bionic och hade inga problem att installera CUDA 9 men jag behöver CUDA 5 för en applikation som inte uppdateras
<mojje> gusnan: Forum suger. Allt suger. Året är 2018 och man kan inte göra någonting längre.
<mojje> Spookan: Har kommit på att man kan tanka kartbitar direkt från Eniro och Hitta o.s.v.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-01
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Hund> Morsning
<luna_> Godmorgon
<Spookan> https://itsfoss.com/linux-mint-arch/ Haha!
